# Dulwich Hamlet FC 2013-2014 season - chat, rumours, reports



## editor (May 30, 2013)

I'm well excited for the new season in a new league. 

Here's the pre-season fixtures:


> Tuesday 9th July - Home v Dagenham & Redbridge (7.45)
> Tuesday 16th July - Home v Crystal Palace(7.45pm)
> Saturday 20th & Sunday 21st July - Corinthian-Casuals Tournament
> Tuesday 23rd July - Home v Huddersfield Town (7.00)
> ...


(See all the chat from last year's season here).


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 30, 2013)

When are the league fixtures out, does anyone know?


----------



## Chilavert (May 30, 2013)

I'll pencil in the Palace and Huddersfield friendlies (fair play to them for attracting some big sides btw).


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 30, 2013)

Not been able to find out but the Premier League fixtures are out on the 19th June so probably around the same time.


----------



## editor (May 30, 2013)

I'm so up for quite a few more away games this season. Can't wait for Lewes!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 30, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> When are the league fixtures out, does anyone know?


Start of July iirc

There will be a new home strip this season as well.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (May 31, 2013)

Looking forward to the Crystal Palace game - Premier league opposition no less.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 2, 2013)

Season starts on Sat 10 August - fixtures should be out w/c Mon 15 July.


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2013)

if anyone's looking for the perfect gift for their loved one, look no further than here:
http://dhst.org.uk/shop/


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jun 7, 2013)

editor said:


> if anyone's looking for the perfect gift for their loved one, look no further than here:
> http://dhst.org.uk/shop/


Top Tip: if you see the blokes in the club shop ("the megashed") you can request a sponsorless shirt. No way am I losing my radical urbanist street cred by having an estate agent's logo on my chest.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 16, 2013)

Can't quite understand this, but Maidstone have been awarded 'Team of the Season' for last year by the Ryman league. And the league team of the season is stuffed with Maidstone players. Have they forgotten we won the league?!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 16, 2013)

editor said:


> if anyone's looking for the perfect gift for their loved one, look no further than here:
> http://dhst.org.uk/shop/


 
needs moar gnome like what charlton do






(i'm still not sure whether this is intended to be postmodern and ironic, or whether it's just shite)



vornstyle76 said:


> Top Tip: if you see the blokes in the club shop ("the megashed") you can request a sponsorless shirt. No way am I losing my radical urbanist street cred by having an estate agent's logo on my chest.


 
limited edition U75 sponsored version?


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jun 17, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Can't quite understand this, but Maidstone have been awarded 'Team of the Season' for last year by the Ryman league. And the league team of the season is stuffed with Maidstone players. Have they forgotten we won the league?!


 
The theory is that people who run the Isthmian have for a long time disliked us (suggested reasons include personality clashes, our opinionated/truculent support and most alarmingly the ethnicity of our squads). Quite where all this exists on the solid truth / partisan mythology continuum I'm not sure, but last season (Leatherhead replay, dodgy refs, unpunished Maidstone naughtiness and now the 'Team of the Year' awards) provides some evidence.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 17, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> ...people who run the Isthmian...


Ah yes, the well-known and loved President & Chairman Alan Turvey:






...who incurred the wrath of AFC Wimbledon fans about 5 years ago when he docked them 18 points for fielding an ineligible player. Someone allegedly posted a death threat through his door!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 17, 2013)

Reassuring to know that even at regional, non-league level the fine tradition of all sport being run by complete wankers is alive and well.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 19, 2013)

Millwall? What fun.

I'll be along this season.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 19, 2013)

Gavin Rose has been busy. Frankie Sawyer and Josh Turner have been released. Three new players, inc. a new striker.



> Gavin informed us that we have agreed deals in principle for ​*Gabriel​*​*Oduniake​* (Crawley Down Gatwick) ​*Karl Beckford​* (Lewes) ​*Paul Vines​* (Kingstonian),so far.​


----------



## magneze (Jun 19, 2013)

Beckford used to play for Tooting.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 19, 2013)

magneze said:


> Beckford used to play for Tooting.


oooooohhh....!

Midfielder - profile here from the Lewes website: http://www.lewesfc.com/player/karl-beckford/

Oduniake is a pacy centre forward. Replacement for Carr I guess. Vines is a striker too.


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2013)

Are the fixtures out yet? I can't wait for Lewes away.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 19, 2013)

editor said:


> Are the fixtures out yet? I can't wait for Lewes away.


another month to wait - w/c 15 July iirc.

But there's also an ongoing problem with Thurrock iirc, who were docked three points at the end of the season and relegated from the Ryman Prem. They dispute the deduction and have taken the matter to court, threatening to go all the way to Europe - which has led to rumours that the fixtures may be delayed until the last minute.


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2013)

*Had to look up Thurrock to see where it was.

Oh! Look at their stand!






Might have to visit that. And there's a handy hotel next door. 

Here's where they are. It looks a glamorous location alright.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jun 21, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Ah yes, the well-known and loved President & Chairman Alan Turvey who incurred the wrath of AFC Wimbledon fans about 5 years ago when he docked them 18 points for fielding an ineligible player. Someone allegedly posted a death threat through his door!


 
Another Turvey/Wimbledon fact: he was on the three man commission who OK'd the move to Milton Keynes. It's perhaps his single saving grace that he's generally believed to be the one who voted against the relocation.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 24, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> Another Turvey/Wimbledon fact: he was on the three man commission who OK'd the move to Milton Keynes. It's perhaps his single saving grace that he's generally believed to be the one who voted against the relocation.


Interesting - never knew that.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jul 5, 2013)

The magic of the cup begins. Hamlet drawn at home to Dorking or Shoreham or Walton Casuals in the FA Cup First Qualifying Round, to be played Saturday 14th September. Can feel a tin foil FA Cup replica coming on... (with pink & blue ribbons obviously!)


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2013)

*date booked in diary


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 8, 2013)

First friendly tomorrow night - home to Dagenham & Redbridge. Might pop along if I can get out of work in time. 

On another note, glad to note yesterday that the lane dividers in Brockwell Lido are, naturally, pink & blue


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 9, 2013)

Bump - anyone fancy this tonight? A few beers in the sun, the first friendly of the season and a chance to see the new signings.....


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2013)

I'd love to go but have a local thing on I have to go to.
Fancy taking some pics and pennng a report for Brixton Buzz?

There's currently a very good chance that we're going to sponsor the club in some way or another this season (match sponsor/billboard) and make them our Official Team!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 9, 2013)

I didn't manage to go in the end - had a few missions to do! Next time...


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2013)

Yeah!

Dulwich Hamlet 2-1 Dagenham & Redbridge


----------



## Thaw (Jul 10, 2013)

Good crowd. Increased range of food - they have pies!

Erhan stood out in the first half and Paul Vines looks like a proper centre-forward - reminded me of Dean Ashton, i.e. terrible peroxide hair and shoves defenders out the way with his big arse.

I was a bit surprised to see Terrell Forbes turn out for Hamlet. He's always been a Football League player. Maybe he's only training.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 10, 2013)

DrunkPushkin said:


> I was a bit surprised to see Terrell Forbes turn out for Hamlet. He's always been a Football League player. Maybe he's only training.


 
I had to Google him tbh but it seems like he's 31 and has gradually worked his way down to Aldershot last season. There'll be a lot of players like that struggling to find teams at league or just below level so I suppose it makes sense to get some games - maybe he'd sign on a rolling contract until he finds somewhere.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 10, 2013)

Isn't Terrell Forbes the alleged rapist who used to play for QPR? I seem to remember something dodgy about him...

Paul Vines (or "Charley") is apparently a bit of a terrace fave already - I expect "he eats goals for breakfast" will feature in a song this season. He's on Twitter if you're into that sort of thing: https://twitter.com/vinesy9


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 10, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Isn't Terrell Forbes the alleged rapist who used to play for QPR? I seem to remember something dodgy about him...


I looked it up - in 2004 him and four mates were cleared of continually raping a 15 year old girl for 24 hours. Her evidence apparently didn't stand up in court, but Forbes and three others still admitted having sex with her. Sounds like a proper cunt if you ask me.

http://www.stopdemand.org/afawcs0153418/CATID=4/ID=12/SID=587978889/UK-Footballers-


----------



## Maggot (Jul 11, 2013)

According to the Palace site, the Palace game is on 6th August.

Shouldn't this be in the Football Forum?


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2013)

Maggot said:


> According to the Palace site, the Palace game is on 6th August.
> 
> Shouldn't this be in the Football Forum?


Brixton locals team, innit.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 11, 2013)

It's nowhere near Brixton!


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2013)

Maggot said:


> It's nowhere near Brixton!


I can walk there, so that makes it pretty close in my book.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 12, 2013)

Maggot said:


> According to the Palace site, the Palace game is on 6th August.
> 
> Shouldn't this be in the Football Forum?


 
Going to watch the Hamlet is a good laugh with no surrounding bullshit.

It definitely doesn't belong in the football forum.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jul 12, 2013)

Have you heard about Thurrock appealing against their relegation? http://www.yourthurrock.com/2013/07/12/thurrock-got-to-european-court/ Could delay the start of the league season until late October, which would be beyond bollocks and put a lot of clubs at risk. I imagine some compromise will be found before then, even if they just run an opulently proportioned 25 team premier division.

And yeah, of course Hamlet are Brixton's local club! Dander down the Coldharbour Lane, turn right, cut through Champion Hill estate, walk thru Sainsburys carpark. Or get the 37.

Additionally, I went to the Supporters Trust AGM on Wednesday. Interesting stuff about the future of the ground. The Trust are preparing a Community Right To Buy bid, which a number of clubs are exploring, some already successful.


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> Additionally, I went to the Supporters Trust AGM on Wednesday. Interesting stuff about the future of the ground. The Trust are preparing a Community Right To Buy bid, which a number of clubs are exploring, some already successful.


Can you keep us posted on this?


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jul 12, 2013)

Certainly. Southwark News did some good coverage a few months back, written up here: http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwi...over-ground-dominates-local-press-920062.html (check out DHPD Ltd. - the alrmingly named "Dulwich Hamlet Property Development Ltd.", now in administration) I'll hopefully be doing a podcast interview with one of the guys behind the right-to-buy bid next month.


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> Certainly. Southwark News did some good coverage a few months back, written up here: http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwi...over-ground-dominates-local-press-920062.html (check out DHPD Ltd. - the alrmingly named "Dulwich Hamlet Property Development Ltd.", now in administration) I'll hopefully be doing a podcast interview with one of the guys behind the right-to-buy bid next month.


 
If you fancy writing some pieces for Brixton Buzz about the goings-on that would be ace. We're going to sponsor the Hamlet one way or another (buy a billboard or sponsor a match or two) , so they'll be our official team - and hopefully we'll be able to coax some more Brixtonites down to the ground!


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jul 12, 2013)

Yeah, I'll write something, after the podcast so I know enough - at the moment it'll be based too much on my own paranoid guestimations.


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2013)

Here's the fixtures:

*July 2013*

Tue 16th 19:30 AWAY Beckenham Town Pre-season

Wed 17th 19:30 AWAY Holmesdale Pre-season

Sat 20th 15:00 AWAY Carshalton AthleticCup

Sun 21st AWAY Corinthian-Casuals / Kingstonian / Carshalton AthleticCup

Tue 23rd 19:00 HOME Huddersfield Town Pre-season

Sat 27th 15:00 AWAY Aveley Pre-season

Tue 30th 19:45 HOME Millwall XI Pre-season

*August 2013*
Sat 3rd 15:00 AWAY Bromley Pre-season

Tue 6th 19:45 HOME Crystal Palace Pre-season

*LEAGUE STARTS*

Sat 10th15:00 HOME Lowestoft Town League

Mon 12th 19:45 AWAY Hendon League

Sat 17th 15:00 AWAY Metropolitan PoliceLeague

Tue 20th 19:45 HOME Cray Wanderers League

Sat 24th 15:00 HOME Carshalton Athletic League

Mon 26th 15:00 AWAY Grays Athletic League

Sat 31st 15:00 HOME AFC HornchurchLeague

*September 2013*
Sat 7th 15:00 AWAY Harrow Borough League

Tue 10th 19:45 AWAY Thamesmead Town League

Sat 14th 15:00 HOME To be confirmed Cup

Sat 21st 15:00 HOME Canvey Island League

Tue 24th 19:45 HOME Margate League

Sat 28th 15:00 AWAY Bury Town League

*October 2013*
Sat 5th 15:00 HOME Lewes League

Sat 12th 15:00 AWAY East Thurrock United League

Sat 19th 15:00 HOME Harrow Borough Cup

Sat 26th 15:00 HOME Billericay Town League

*November 2013*
Sat 2nd 15:00 AWAY Leiston League

Sat 9th 15:00AWAY Bognor Regis Town League

Sat 16th 15:00 HOME Maidstone United League

Sat 23rd 15:00 AWAY Enfield Town League

Sat 30th 15:00 HOME Wealdstone League

*December 2013*
Sat 7th AWAY Wingate & Finchley League

Sat 14th HOME Hendon League

Sat 21st AWAY Lowestoft Town League

Thu 26th HOME Grays Athletic League

Sat 28th AWAY Cray Wanderers League

*January 2014*
Wed 1st AWAY Carshalton Athletic League

Sat 4th HOME Metropolitan Police League

Sun 12th AWAY Kingstonian League

Sat 18th HOME Hampton & Richmond Borough League

Tue 21st AWAYMargate League

Sat 25th HOME Harrow Borough League

*February 2014*
Sat 1st AWAY AFC Hornchurch League

Sat 8th HOME Bury Town League

Tue 11th HOME Thamesmead Town League

Sat 15th AWAY Canvey Island League

Sat 22nd HOME East Thurrock United League

*March 2014*
Sat 1st AWAY Lewe sLeague

Sat 8th HOME Bognor Regis Town League

Sat 15th AWAY Maidstone United League

Sat 22nd HOME Enfield Town League

Sat 29th AWAY Wealdstone League

*April 2014*
Sat 5th HOME Wingate & Finchley League

Sat 12th AWAY Billericay Town League

Sat 19th HOME Leiston League

Mon 21st AWAY Hampton & Richmond Borough League

Sat 26th HOME Kingstonian League


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jul 17, 2013)

Excellent. I'll see you on 22 March (at the very least - hopefully you'll make the long trek to Enfield on 23 November).


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm going to have to savour these fixtures fully, but I'm pretty much definitely going to the Met Police away, Leiston (had to look up where it was), Bognor, and Lowestoft for starters. Plus a shedload of home games, natch,

The glamour!


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jul 17, 2013)

You want glamour? Then come to Enfield - there's a Toby Carvery next to the ground:







Lovely


----------



## Onket (Jul 17, 2013)

Would like to (finally) make it down this season. The Palace pre-season currently looks possible (I am working in London that day).


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jul 17, 2013)

Met Police away. I'm normally totally disinterested in tactics, but for this one I reckon we should employ some Amazing Counter Attacking Brilliance.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 19, 2013)

We're going to watch the St Pauli match of the season at Zeitgeist pub in vauxhall/Kennington tonight if anyone is interested. Kick of is at 7.30


----------



## isvicthere? (Jul 19, 2013)

editor said:


> *Had to look up Thurrock to see where it was.
> 
> Oh! Look at their stand!
> 
> ...


 
My first teaching job was there. It prompted me to write my first poem "In Grays" about what a shithole the place was. I used to live about 300 yards from the "stadium". Am well up for coming to this one. when is it?


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2013)

isvicthere? said:


> My first teaching job was there. It prompted me to write my first poem "In Grays" about what a shithole the place was. I used to live about 300 yards from the "stadium". Am well up for coming to this one. when is it?


 
Sat 12th October.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 22, 2013)

Beat Carshalton 3-1 on Saturday in that friendly tournament at Corinthian Casuals - the Geoff Harvey Memorial Trophy.

Then lost 4-1 to Kingstonian in the final on Sunday 

Good set of photos here by Stuart Tree from the Carshalton game: http://www.flickr.com/photos/stuarttree/sets/72157634719510545/


----------



## Thaw (Jul 22, 2013)

Terrell "Definitely not a rapist" Forbes has signed for Dover Athletic.


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm going to give Dulwich a call and see what sponsorship  we can get involved with.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 22, 2013)

DrunkPushkin said:


> Terrell "Definitely not a rapist" Forbes has signed for Dover Athletic.


 
Good - sounds like someone they can do without.


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2013)

Seems a little pricey for an 8 inch board: 


> Pitch Perimeter Advertising Boards (All boards 8" x 3")
> Get your company name known with an advertising board around the ground. Price includes all league and cup matches. Special sites available on request.
> Prices:
> 1 Board £250
> 2 Boards £350


I want to do a board for BrixtonBuzz but are there enough of us to chip in for an urban75 one? Who'd be interested? Anyone?


----------



## shifting gears (Jul 22, 2013)

editor said:


> Seems a little pricey for an 8 inch board:
> 
> I want to do a board for BrixtonBuzz but are there enough of us to chip in for an urban75 one? Who'd be interested? Anyone?



I'll stick a tenner in


----------



## leanderman (Jul 23, 2013)

I would. It's such a crazy idea.


----------



## Chilavert (Jul 23, 2013)

Me too.


----------



## Thaw (Jul 23, 2013)

Could chip in a tenner or so, I suppose.

NB. Match vs Huddersfield reserves kicks off at 7pm tonight. Unusually early for a midweek game. Ex MU striker Mark Robins is the manager and will apparently be at the game
http://www.examiner.co.uk/sport/st-etienne-trialist-yoric-ravet-5263568
http://www.examiner.co.uk/sport/football/news/huddersfield-town-boss-mark-robins-5102066


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2013)

Had a chat with their marketing fella yesterday and he said that the club were really appreciative of the coverage that BrixtonBuzz and urban75 have been giving them


----------



## magneze (Jul 23, 2013)

Off to tonights game with MrsDarlingsKiss' other half. Anyone else going?


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2013)

I can't make it tonight - if anyone could take a few pics that would be ace!


----------



## magneze (Jul 23, 2013)

2-1 to the Hamlet


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2013)

Match report! Match report!


----------



## Thaw (Jul 24, 2013)

Huddersfield started better and generally looked a lot bigger and stronger, as you'd expect from a Championship team. Danny Carr missed a couple of good chances early on but then Hamlet started to find their way. Vines was a bit disappointing up front but Erhan was terrific as always. Quite funny seeing the Huddersfield lads reaching down to try and grab his shirt to pull him back.

2nd half, Hamlet were probably the better team - Jerome Walker and Nyren Clunis had quite a lot of success on the wings. They were surprisingly fast and tricky, and the Town defenders were looking a bit pissed off. Erhan and the French #2 Boyer scored with headers from crosses from the left touchline, and could've had a couple more.
£3 a pint, decent cheeseburger, nice evening all round.
Attendance=421


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2013)

DrunkPushkin said:


> Attendance=421


Not a bad crowd at all!

Anyone take any pics? I'd like to stuck up a feature in BBuzz and spread the word about the mighty Hamlet!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 24, 2013)

The





editor said:


> Not a bad crowd at all!
> 
> Anyone take any pics? I'd like to stuck up a feature in BBuzz and spread the word abut the mighty Hamlet!



I have some pics for you...


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> The
> 
> I have some pics for you...


 
Fab - and thanks. I've posted the article but I'll add them after. 
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/07/...lwich-hamlet-beat-league-titans-huddersfield/


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 24, 2013)

editor said:


> Fab - and thanks. I've posted the article but I'll add them after.
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/07/...lwich-hamlet-beat-league-titans-huddersfield/



Yay great to see the photos up


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks again for the pics.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 24, 2013)

editor said:


> Thanks again for the pics.



My pleasure friend


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 27, 2013)

editor said:


> Seems a little pricey for an 8 inch board:
> 
> I want to do a board for BrixtonBuzz but are there enough of us to chip in for an urban75 one? Who'd be interested? Anyone?


Yep, I would chip in 

Good game Tuesday night and a good win. 421 in the crowd for a friendly was excellent.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 29, 2013)

Millwall tomorrow then? My first trip to Champion Hill for five years.


----------



## craigxcraig (Jul 29, 2013)

I reckon I might go along for this - if I recognise anyone I'll say hello this time!!


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm in too


----------



## magneze (Jul 29, 2013)

Can't make this one. Impromptu stag do to attend.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm possibly in...


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 29, 2013)

shifting gears said:


> I'll stick a tenner in


 
me too


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 29, 2013)

magneze said:


> Can't make this one. Impromptu stag do to attend.



Shotgun wedding?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 29, 2013)

not sure if i can, might show up impromptu like   definitely going to the Palace next week though


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 29, 2013)

Does the billboard go towards the team or the evil landlord though?


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> Does the billboard go towards the team or the evil landlord though?


 
Club.


----------



## magneze (Jul 29, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Shotgun wedding?


 
 Not quite. It's a belated stag do. He's now married!


----------



## Onket (Jul 30, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yep, I would chip in


 
Me too.


----------



## Onket (Jul 30, 2013)

Can anyone get on their website? The one I found via google just creates a pop-up box warning about some virus threat.


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2013)

A plug on BrixtonBuzz for the match!







http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/07/dulwich-hamlet-fc-vs-millwall-30th-julaug-2013/


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 30, 2013)

I'll be there tonight.

Onket the official website has moved - you want the pitchero one now. Just look for it on google


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 30, 2013)

If any of you lot play the fantasy premier league game, there's now a Dulwich Halmet supporters league - the code is
_171030-94156_​ 
_Onket_​​_Right, off to Champion Hill...._​​​


----------



## Onket (Jul 30, 2013)

I know fuck all about the 'premier' league.

Have a good un tonight.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 30, 2013)

Dulwich Hamlet 1 - 4 Millwall 

A well contested game where an enthusiastic Hamlet succumbed to a young but robust Millwall development team who were more clinical in front of goal. The scoreline didn't do justice to a reasonable Hamlet performance, with new boy Jerome Walker waltzing down the right wing with a few snazzy tricks in his back pocket. We were 4-0 down before Erhun Oztumer delightfully chipped the keeper from edge of the box; a goal I missed cos I was in the pisser 

Should have had a goal/penalty when Harry new No 9 had his head on a cross at the far post, only to be denied on the line by a cheeky handball. Decent chances from Ellis Green, Erhun and Pinnock followed, but best of all was Peter Adeniyi's massive air kick - must've been a dummy!

Decent crowd of 426 for a friendly - more than we were getting for some league games last season. Onwards and upwards


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2013)

Brixton Hatter I'll post up some photos and use your match report if you don't mind.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 31, 2013)

editor said:


> Brixton Hatter I'll post up some photos and use your match report if you don't mind.


Yeah, no worries


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2013)

Pics!





















http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/07/...wich-hamlet-1-4-millwall-tues-30th-july-2013/


----------



## supercity (Aug 1, 2013)

Does anyone know if the friendly/fierce local derby against Palace next Tuesday is still on? It's on the Palace site, but not on the DH site.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 1, 2013)

it had better be, or i'll be horrifically drunk all afternoon for no good reason.


----------



## Onket (Aug 1, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> it had better be, or i'll be horrifically drunk all afternoon for no good reason.



Ditto.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 1, 2013)

How terrible that would be.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 1, 2013)

supercity said:


> Does anyone know if the friendly/fierce local derby against Palace next Tuesday is still on? It's on the Palace site, but not on the DH site.


It's still there: http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/s/fixtures-results-56196.html

Looks like they've updated their website and are suffering a few bugs...


----------



## vornstyle76 (Aug 1, 2013)

supercity said:


> Does anyone know if the friendly/fierce local derby against Palace next Tuesday is still on? It's on the Palace site, but not on the DH site.


 
Are you looking at the dulwichhamlet.co.uk website? That's the old one. I've tried to explain what a domain name redirect is, to no avail... It's listed here on the semi-hidden website: http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/s/fixtures-results-56196.html

Edit: Looks like Brixton Hatter beat me to it by seconds.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Aug 1, 2013)

Ha ha, we've been drawn at home to the hated Tooting & Mitcham in the Isthmian League Cup. The last one led to complaints to the FA about our 'outrageous' behaviour (I heard one of their stewards overexcitedly claim it was as bad as an IRA bomb).


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> Ha ha, we've been drawn at home to the hated Tooting & Mitcham in the Isthmian League Cup. The last one led to complaints to the FA about our 'outrageous' behaviour (I heard one of their stewards overexcitedly claim it was as bad as an IRA bomb).


 
Woohoo! 






http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/03/...al-rivals-tooting-mitcham-next-game-tomorrow/


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 1, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> Ha ha, we've been drawn at home to the hated Tooting & Mitcham in the Isthmian League Cup. The last one led to complaints to the FA about our 'outrageous' behaviour (I heard one of their stewards overexcitedly claim it was as bad as an IRA bomb).



No Surrender!


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2013)

Tooting scum!


----------



## vornstyle76 (Aug 1, 2013)

Do you guys know about the DHFC jukebox? For £10 you can pick ten songs to be played before kick-off and during half-time. I'm doing it for the first league match a week on Saturday. http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/we-want-you-to-choose-our-tunes-865967.html


----------



## ska invita (Aug 1, 2013)

what have you got lined up? a sneak preview please!


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2013)

Could we write our own sings and then play them?

"Come on mun
Put the boot in
To the Tooting
Scum"


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 1, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> Do you guys know about the DHFC jukebox? For £10 you can pick ten songs to be played before kick-off and during half-time. I'm doing it for the first league match a week on Saturday. http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/we-want-you-to-choose-our-tunes-865967.html


 
That's not bad, we could do a few tunes I'm sure.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Aug 2, 2013)

ska invita said:


> what have you got lined up? a sneak preview please!


 
Birthday Party, PiL, Roots Manuva, X-Ray Spex, Cameo, Cybotron, The Human League... and, er, some other stuff which I must really love considering I've forgotten.


editor said:


> Could we write our own songs and then play them?


 
I believe so. They played a totally bizarre/awful/heartwarming kinda europop remix of a recording of the "La La La La La Laaaaa" chant before the Burgess Hill match (which is here: http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/videos/young-turk-herne-bay-away-crowd-mix-39932.html)


----------



## Delroy Booth (Aug 3, 2013)

Anyone here give me a report on Daniel Carr? Young lad we (HTFC) signed from you lot, striker, any good?

Best of luck with the season and all that jazz.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Aug 3, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> Anyone here give me a report on Daniel Carr? Young lad we (HTFC) signed from you lot, striker, any good?


 
Nice boy who had a rich vein of scoring form... oh what am I doing, I've long since rebelled against the neoliberal homodoxy of notions of pitch-centric footballing efficiency... *goes back to painting entire body pink & blue*

If it helps, I did take Danny to one side at the championship celebrations and explain that my great-grandfather was a Huddersfield fan who went to the 1922 FA Cup final, so, er, something about history and links between Yorkshire and South London, two great families united by this marriage, etc.


----------



## Onket (Aug 4, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> Anyone here give me a report on Daniel Carr? Young lad we (HTFC) signed from you lot, striker, any good?
> 
> Best of luck with the season and all that jazz.



Harrogate Town?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 5, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> Anyone here give me a report on Daniel Carr? Young lad we (HTFC) signed from you lot, striker, any good?
> 
> Best of luck with the season and all that jazz.


Great lad, seems to have his head screwed on for a 19 year old. Scored around 25 goals last season, and he only joined us in about October iirc, so prob only played about 25-30 games. Still raw, for sure, and is capable of missing a few sitters, but he gets himself in the box in decent positions, so I think will make a decent striker.

There was a nice moment at the end of the friendly the other week v HTFC when, after quite a long time singing his name, he finally came over to the fans and clapped us and said goodbye. He obviously liked Dulwich - and we liked him, so give him plenty of encouragement and I'm sure he'll score goals. 

The song for him was (to the tune of Que Sera):

Danny Carr Danny Carr
He's better than Huntelaar
He's better than Demba Ba
Danny Carr Danny Carr


----------



## leanderman (Aug 5, 2013)

Under-12s go free. Might have to watch a match


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2013)

Daft question, but exactly what division are Hamlet in?

They've been described as being in the Premier Division of the Isthmian League, the Non-League Premier, Ryman Football League Premier Division and the Isthmian League Premier Division


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 6, 2013)

The traditional name for the league is the Isthmian League - with a Premier Division, a Division One South and a Division One North. When sponsors started coming in in the 80s/90s, the leagues changed their names, hence the sponsors are Ryman at the moment. (I prefer the original league name - when I update the honours on my DHFC flag, I'm not gonna call it the Ryman League!)

There's some great and very random league names around - I remember the "Beazer Homes League Midland Division" which Forest Green Rovers used to play in when I was a kid. The Northern Premier League is now called the Evo-Stick League. I also like the Cherry Red Records League which covers Surrey/London - do they have great tunes at the grounds?!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 6, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> Do you guys know about the DHFC jukebox? For £10 you can pick ten songs to be played before kick-off and during half-time. I'm doing it for the first league match a week on Saturday. http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/we-want-you-to-choose-our-tunes-865967.html


I am so gonna do this - cheers


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 6, 2013)

Roll call for the Palace game then?

I'll be there via several Brixton pubs and hope to be bringing Onket el-ahrairah RaverDrew Pants Man and Badgers

anyone else?


----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm there!


----------



## vornstyle76 (Aug 6, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The traditional name for the league is the Isthmian League - with a Premier Division, a Division One South and a Division One North. When sponsors started coming in in the 80s/90s, the leagues changed their names, hence the sponsors are Ryman at the moment. (I prefer the original league name - when I update the honours on my DHFC flag, I'm not gonna call it the Ryman League!)


I believe sponsorship started in the 70s, and was connected to the formal introduction of professional status* to the Isthmian League. In fact, it was apparently the first league to take a sponsored name (Rothmans in 1973), a rather inglorious honour. And, yeah, I call it the Isthmian League (even though I can barely pronounce it!) cos it's a delightful name and I don't like dishing out free advertising.

* = According to The Hamlet Historian, when he was interviewed on the South London Hardcore podcast episode on DHFC, even during the Isthmian's amateur years Dulwich were the only team who actually stuck doggedly to amateurism/cheapskatism by not indulging in unofficial payments/freebies.


----------



## Pants Man (Aug 6, 2013)

1st team line up for palace


----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2013)

Pre match plug on Brixton Buzz!
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/08/...ake-on-premiership-neighbours-crystal-palace/


----------



## vornstyle76 (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm slightly concerned about Palace bring their first team, this could be a bit of a freakshow event.


----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> I'm slightly concerned about Palace bring their first team, this could be a bit of a freakshow event.


 
Bring your voodoo stick. That will unsettle them.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 6, 2013)

not about tonight due to accidentally double-booking like a massive dickhead.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Aug 6, 2013)

I shall be coming down!


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 6, 2013)

Check - see y'all there.


----------



## ffsear (Aug 6, 2013)

Im there,    Any decent pubs near the ground?


----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2013)

ffsear said:


> Im there, Any decent pubs near the ground?


 
There's a decent pub _in_ the ground.


----------



## Pants Man (Aug 6, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> I'm slightly concerned about Palace bring their first team, this could be a bit of a freakshow event.


 
for Palace! LOL.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm going with a few lads from work


----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2013)

On my way in a few moments!


----------



## Onket (Aug 7, 2013)

That was great. I want to go again. Definitely going to go and see my local non-league team now.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 7, 2013)

Now that is a thing of beauty! Good work mate


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2013)

I'll post some pics up up of the triumphant 1-4 soon.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Aug 7, 2013)

Great to see everyone again last night! Bring on Lowestoft, stirling work with the poster by the way vornstyle76


----------



## vornstyle76 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers all. The poster is on Facebook and Twitter - feel free to share and retweet. Would be good to get a big crowd on saturday. #paperlessflypostering


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2013)

Oh my oh my!

Check out this wonderful example of alcohol impaired foot/eye coordination as a drinker attempts to kick the ball back onto the field of play 






More photos: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/08/...dulwich-hamlet-as-crystal-palace-triumph-4-1/


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 8, 2013)

Love this pic!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 8, 2013)

Reckon I might go on Saturday. Who else will be there?


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Reckon I might go on Saturday. Who else will be there?


 
I'm at Boomtown so not me.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Aug 8, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Reckon I might go on Saturday. Who else will be there?


I shall definitely be going!


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2013)

Can someone kindly talk some pics and maybe write up a little report so I can keep the BBuzz Hamlet reporting up to date?


----------



## vornstyle76 (Aug 8, 2013)

editor said:


> Can someone kindly talk some pics and maybe write up a little report so I can keep the BBuzz Hamlet reporting up to date?


I've only got my phone camera and am a bit weighed down with flags, voodoo sticks and raw emotion but I'll take some photos. Might be bollocks, mind. I'll encourage others to do so as well.


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> I've only got my phone camera and am a bit weighed down with flags, voodoo sticks and raw emotion but I'll take some photos. Might be bollocks, mind. I'll encourage others to do so as well.


Cheers. The Hamlet posts on BrixtonBuzz get a fair bit of traffic so it's good to keep 'em coming. Pics of people are often better than attempts at fast moving players if you're using a mobile phone.


----------



## magneze (Aug 10, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Reckon I might go on Saturday. Who else will be there?


 
I'll be there.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 10, 2013)

One nil to Dulwich at half time. Hamlet struggling early against a bunch of big lower league goons, including an early penalty miss, but gradually getting on top and could be more than one up. Slightly odd goal - a huge penalty appeal and after everyone stopped to look at the ref for a bit Ellis Green decided he might as well tap it in.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 10, 2013)

Two nil full time. Oztumer penalty after Green was sent off. Hamlet were great seeing as Lowestoft are apparently favourites for the league. They're going to have to deal with a load if big dirty fuckers but they were streets ahead for skill today.


----------



## magneze (Aug 10, 2013)

Great game that. Had a bit of everything. If Lowestoft are one of the best in the league then Dulwich could do well this season. Nice to meet vornstyle76 too. 

Some photos of varying quality:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/6g5dpq4ep3ygrvu/-Rwat6_Tin/dhfc_10-08-13


----------



## Pants Man (Aug 10, 2013)

good result, 3pts in the bag and first home win in new LGE


----------



## vornstyle76 (Aug 11, 2013)

That was great. The season starts with enough creation myth for two civilisations. First, the sense of _getting-away-with-it_ luck from the early penalty save and generally being under the big tough Lowestoft cosh for the opening twenty minutes. Second, the indignant rage of being cheated when Ellis Green got a red card for retaliation. In-between, it was Green himself who opened the scoring with a _post-penalty-box-foul-confusion-ref-eventually-waves-play-on_ tap in and jump into the fans behind the goal. Lovely. That shook the Rabble out of its nervous new season pretending-to-be-asleep, after which we were pretty pumped up. A disallowed Dean Lodge goal just before half-time led to wide-scale mocking of the lino, but it was the sending off of Green in the second-half that truly enraged us. For a while the numerical difference was painfully obvious and an equaliser seemed inevitable, but Hamlet got themselves together and started to play again. A breakaway led to a penalty, squeezed in by Erhun Oztumer, sparking something close to delirium amongst the Rabble. Singing and dancing and my friend Joe screaming "communism's inevitable!!" in my face. It was as if the summer had never happened, we've picked up from where we finished last season both on the pitch and on the terrace. I get the terrible feeling we're giving the kids there the entirely inaccurate impression that football fandom is about having fun and expressing yourself.

As people wake up and recover from hangovers they'll start emailing me photos for the Brixton Buzz, hopefully have some good ones.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## Fingers (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## Fingers (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## editor (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks for the pics and match reports folks! As soon as I can start to function correctly after three days of madness at Boomtown Festival, I'll post then up. 

I actually walked a fair distance around the site on Saturday just to find a spot where I could get a signal to check out the score


----------



## Fingers (Aug 12, 2013)

editor said:


> Thanks for the pics and match reports folks! As soon as I can start to function correctly after three days of madness at Boomtown Festival, I'll post then up.
> 
> I actually walked a fair distance around the site on Saturday just to find a spot where I could get a signal to check out the score


 

Feel free to use any of mine I post up. Had a great old time on Saturday. My second visit. Shall be going a lot more this season


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 12, 2013)

Another win tonight - 2-1 away to Hendon.


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2013)

A quick observation: I really hate that Pitchhero site. It's shit. It takes ages to find anything.


----------



## Onket (Aug 13, 2013)

editor said:


> A quick observation: I really hate that Pitchhero site. It's shit. It takes ages to find anything.


 
At least your side has a web presence. I can't even find Littlehampton Town's fixtures for this season.


----------



## Onket (Aug 13, 2013)

http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/littlehamptontown/s/fixtures-results-97505.html 

I blame Pitchero!


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2013)

Match report from the Lowestoft game here. Thanks again to all who contributed.











http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/08/...tos-and-report-from-the-seasons-opening-game/


----------



## vornstyle76 (Aug 13, 2013)

1-2 away to Hendon in deepest, darkest, englandshirtest North London. About 70 away fans. A 37 year old Michael Duberry played for the home side and later tweeted "we got a footballing lesson in the first half by a very good @DulwichHamletFC team." We're looking good. Had to race off to my nightshift at the final whistle and was buzzing all night (and constantly giggling as I remembered some of the strange fan behaviour). 


editor said:


> A quick observation: I really hate that Pitchhero site. It's shit. It takes ages to find anything.


 
Yeah, it's bollocks. Sometimes almost refreshingly bollocks, a two fingered salutation to the contemporary world, but often just frustrating and I doubt it helps newbies visit us. But remember, it's all done by volunteers who struggled maintaining the original site.


----------



## Onket (Aug 13, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> constantly giggling as I remembered some of the strange fan behaviour


 
Details.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Aug 13, 2013)

Onket said:


> Details.


 
Can't really, not on a public forum. Paranoid fear of points deductions. Don't worry, not Danny Dyer-style _pwopa nawtie_.


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> Yeah, it's bollocks. Sometimes almost refreshingly bollocks, a two fingered salutation to the contemporary world, but often just frustrating and I doubt it helps newbies visit us. But remember, it's all done by volunteers who struggled maintaining the original site.


I really appreciate their efforts, and I'm not blaming them - I'm blaming the horrible pitchhero format!


----------



## Pants Man (Aug 13, 2013)

2 wins in 2 , good confidence booster for the lads


----------



## vornstyle76 (Aug 13, 2013)

editor said:


> I really appreciate their efforts, and I'm not blaming them - I'm blaming the horrible pitchhero format!


 
Oh yeah, wasn't accusing you of accusing them etc. Perhaps the worst thing about Pitchhero is the autoplaying Premier League news video things, _Robin van Persie's little finger strain means he'll have a late fitness test before picking his nose_ kinda thing. I support Dulwich Hamlet, I have risen above notions of sporting hierarchy, why the hell would I care?


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2013)

Great article vornstyle76!
http://thisisdeepplay.tumblr.com/po...ction-of-efficient-football-or-why-you-should


----------



## vornstyle76 (Aug 14, 2013)

Oooh, I forgot perhaps the most important detail from Monday night. After Harry Ottaway's first goal we sang 'Ottaway' to the tune of _Holiday_ by Madonna, and after his second, in what was perhaps the greatest act of football chanting ever, 'Ottaway in Hendonia' to the tune of _Holiday In Cambodia_ by the Dead Kennedys.


----------



## editor (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh, and if anyone's going to the game on Saturday, please take pics and post your reports here too, if you can!


----------



## vornstyle76 (Aug 16, 2013)

editor said:


> Oh, and if anyone's going to the game on Saturday, please take pics and post your reports here too, if you can!


 
Will ask around. The ones I took on my phone were awful, but I was able to whip others into action.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 17, 2013)

Nil-nil against the met.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Aug 18, 2013)

0-0. A strange late-Ballardian Little England citadel, a gated community of a football stadium. A shell of a club, to be quite frank. No longer a works team. But what exactly are they? No cops, no fans, no atmosphere. We 'out did' them almost by default. Some of us did have a long debate about whether we should do something protest-ish there, but reasoned it would probably go unseen, and we were proven right. All Met Police FC have is a relatively large amount of money (from a police lottery funding scheme, apparently) and good facilities, which makes them significantly more competitive than they ought to be. Think Chelsea and Man City are financially doped? Proportionately, they've got nothing on this moribund training complex of a club.

Still, it was another good Dulwich away day. We sang all game, screamed abuse... 'Noisy and jovial', said the _Non-League Paper_... Oh yes, jovially screaming "filth" and "pig" until I lost my voice.... All that was missing was that penetrative euphoria of The Goal. I was quite wound up, ready to explode, and just didn't get the glorious release. Alas. Tuesday it will have to be. Must say, for what was essentially a rather turgid goalless draw we fans had a great time, further convincing me of the liberating subjectivity of football. Football is not about football, comrades. The fan is the superstar!

And speaking of Tuesday and my _auteur_ theory of fandom...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 19, 2013)

Due to being away for 10 days, I've missed the three league games so far this season. Who's up for tomorrow night?

Pants Man magneze editor

Table is looking pretty good for us already....great to have some momentum so early in the season!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 19, 2013)

I'll be there tomorrow I think.


----------



## Pants Man (Aug 19, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Due to being away for 10 days, I've missed the three league games so far this season. Who's up for tomorrow night?
> 
> Pants Man magneze editor
> 
> Table is looking pretty good for us already....great to have some momentum so early in the season!


 
yeah poss mate, bell ya late arvo.


----------



## editor (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm 50/50 for tonight as I'm still recovering after excessive partying at two festivals on the trot.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 20, 2013)

I might be up for tonight


----------



## editor (Aug 20, 2013)

Can you bring a pushbike into the ground with you? I _think_ you can...


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 20, 2013)

not tonight for me, but i haven;t made a game yet so i'd better rectify that soon.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Aug 20, 2013)

I shall be going! Deffo!


----------



## Balbi (Aug 20, 2013)

I'll be along


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 20, 2013)

I've come straight from work so am in the Cherry Tree, if anyone is also hanging around.


----------



## editor (Aug 20, 2013)

Looks like I can't make it tonight but I'll be there Saturday.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 20, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I've come straight from work so am in the Cherry Tree, if anyone is also hanging around.


 
On the p13 now.


----------



## editor (Aug 20, 2013)

Pics and match reports if possible please!

Come on the Hamlet!


----------



## editor (Aug 20, 2013)

I still think Hamlet should come on to this soundtrack. And have the bloke in the photo booth too. That would unsettle the opposition, for sure.


----------



## magneze (Aug 20, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Due to being away for 10 days, I've missed the three league games so far this season. Who's up for tomorrow night?
> 
> Pants Man magneze editor
> 
> Table is looking pretty good for us already....great to have some momentum so early in the season!


 
Not going to make this. Saturday possibly.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 20, 2013)

Four nil to the Hamlet, and could have been more. Some lovely goals too.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 20, 2013)

Decent game - 4-0 - and we totally outclassed Cray Wanderers 






Dulwich Hamlet 4 - 0 Cray Wanderers

Green (15)
Oztumer (44)
Ottaway (60)
Oztumer (65)

Another warm summer evening at Champion Hill where the only thing more savage than the insects biting my ankles was Dulwich's attacking prowess. Ellis Green and Nyren Clunis terrorised Cray down the left flank and some superb goals left the Hamlet worthy winners. A good crowd were entertained by some decent pre-match music, despite the Prodigy's 'Mindfields" track forcing the PA into some strange farting bass sounds.

Cray looked competent at best and barely threatened aside from a few 5 min spells. In the second minute Green crossed from the left for Dean Lodge who headed over the bar from a difficult angle 5 yards out. It was Green again in the 15th minute who picked up the ball on the left and drifted across the Cray defence, which opened up invitingly, causing the Hamlet faithful to scream 'SHOOT!" Ellis obliged and cracked it into the net from outside the box, fantastic goal.

Hamlet plugged away with some decent attacking stuff, whereas a fairly agricultural Cray side seemed determined to crunch as many ankles as possible. Just before half time, Oztumer picked up the ball on the edge of the box from a corner and delivered another cracking finish past the Cray keeper, who was being subjected to the usual banter from the Hamlet faithful. A comfortable 2-0 at half time.

15 mins into the second half and another speedy run down the left from Oztumer produced the goal of the game. His deep cross found Harry Ottaway who controlled it first time with his chest, took a touch and blasted it past the keeper from inside the box, cue madness from those of us behind the goal (hope someone got that on film!)

Ellis Green had switched to the right hand side when another crunching tackle on the edge of the Cray box put him out of the game. He was carried off on a stretcher and it didn't look good. Ellis had been fantastic as usual - I hope it's not too serious and he's back in the team soon. Almost everything decent we did came down the left and he'll be missed if he's out for a while. But his replacement, Nyren Clunis, picked up the baton down the left 5 mins later and delivered another deep cross, which our little hero Oztumer powered home with head from 8 yards. 4-0.

Oztumer then went off immediately for Karl Beckford, who had an ok stint. We lacked a bit of creativity after that though, and Cray managed to actually get in our half a few times and create some chances, but to no avail. Relegation candidates I reckon.

The only other incident of note was Cray's beast of a number 5, Danny Young, getting sent off in the 85th minute for a second yellow. Outpaced by Ottaway, he attacked our Harry from behind and deservedly got sent off - cheerio!

Reasonable crowd - about 500+ I reckon. [edited to add: it was 479.] Lots of friendly faces. Good performance from the Hamlet - we've taken to this division well. We should fear no one. We have the momentum. On we go!

Is there anything more fun than going to see the Hamlet at the moment?!!

My man of the match: Ellis Green (get well soon fella.)


----------



## magneze (Aug 20, 2013)

Excellent.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 20, 2013)

Some really great goals tonight, Ottaways was brilliant, chest down and slotted home.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 20, 2013)

Fourth goal was a beaut.


----------



## editor (Aug 20, 2013)

Damn! Wish I'd been there to see this goal fest! I'll post up a match review based on the posts here tomorrow.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 20, 2013)

editor said:


> Can you bring a pushbike into the ground with you? I _think_ you can...


Yes, they're more than happy for you to take your bike in through the turnstiles - I do it most weeks now. Just lock it up to the wheelie bins or the random abandoned gym equipment behind the goal!


----------



## vornstyle76 (Aug 21, 2013)

I reckon we had a few more of those metaphorical gears if we needed them. Cray Wanderers, the 3rd oldest club in the world, just weren't up to it, their game plan of being big and strong severely tested by them not really being big and strong. An odd thing about games like these is the more Dulwich rack up goals, the more we celebrate, and the more enraged we get at the defence's crumbling semblance of resistance. Bloodlust, perhaps. There's presumably a point, seven or eight perhaps, where we'll be demanding human sacrifice in the centre circle.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 21, 2013)

Oztumer header *fills out Dulwich Bingo card*


----------



## Pants Man (Aug 21, 2013)

quality finishing last night, lads building confidence each game.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## Onket (Aug 22, 2013)

Brilliant!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 22, 2013)

Any word on Ellis Green?


----------



## vornstyle76 (Aug 23, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> Any word on Ellis Green?


 
I haven't heard anything. Hopefully he'll be back soon, he's been pumped up so far this season. Though I believe his suspension for the opening game's red card starts tomorrow anyway.

Looking forward to tomorrow!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 24, 2013)

it's gonna be a soggy one today - see you all later


----------



## steeplejack (Aug 24, 2013)

Looks like a stronger Ryman Premier this season with some decent sides. Have seen highlights of Maidstone's games and they look a very tidy side; would also expect Lowestoft to be there or thereabouts at the end of the season (apparently they had an "off-day" at Champion Hill). Also think Margate might do a bit better this year.

Do Hamlet have the squad to maintain their good start, do you think?


----------



## Balbi (Aug 24, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> it's gonna be a soggy one today - see you all later


 

See you there bud


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 24, 2013)

steeplejack said:


> Looks like a stronger Ryman Premier this season with some decent sides. Have seen highlights of Maidstone's games and they look a very tidy side; would also expect Lowestoft to be there or thereabouts at the end of the season (apparently they had an "off-day" at Champion Hill). Also think Margate might do a bit better this year.
> 
> Do Hamlet have the squad to maintain their good start, do you think?


 

If Maidstone are up there I don't see any reason Dulwich wouldn't be seeing as they finished ahead of Maidstone last season. Who knows about the squad though - I'd guess no teams at this level have too much quality back up so there's bound to be an element of luck. If Oztumer particularly got injured they might struggle a bit.


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2013)

I'll be there!


----------



## Fingers (Aug 24, 2013)

me too


----------



## Balbi (Aug 24, 2013)

Pissing down. Im sheltering opposite the main stand.


----------



## magneze (Aug 24, 2013)

Decided to go late but arrive at station to find no trains. Another 40 mins by bus.  Will keep checking Twitter for the score.


----------



## magneze (Aug 24, 2013)

2-0 so far.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 24, 2013)

Second goal  https://mobile.twitter.com/SE24Media/status/371295571140939776/photo/1


----------



## magneze (Aug 24, 2013)

3-1

Gray's Athletic who were above us lost 3-0. Are we top of the league?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 24, 2013)

Three one Dulwich. Really a class above again, I think it would have been more if the conditions weren't so horrible.


----------



## magneze (Aug 24, 2013)

By my calculations, Kingstonian are only top by having a better goal difference (they won 4-0 today).


----------



## magneze (Aug 24, 2013)

magneze said:


> By my calculations, Kingstonian are only top by having a better goal difference (they won 4-0 today).


 
Confirmed: http://www.isthmian.co.uk/tables.php


----------



## Balbi (Aug 24, 2013)

Smashing bit of rain. Elements won motm


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2013)

Match report from the mighty Dulwich Hamlet's 3-1 victory yesterday


















http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/08/...1-in-a-south-london-monsoon-24th-august-2013/


----------



## shifting gears (Aug 25, 2013)

First game I'd made this season yesterday - some really good football from the Hamlet. 492 through the gate too - not bad for such a dismal day!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 26, 2013)

0-0 against Grays Athletic. Still unbeaten!


----------



## vornstyle76 (Aug 26, 2013)

0-0 away to Grays in the desolate wastelands of Essex. They were our toughest opponents thus far, so we should be happy with a point, but there were chances to win it. We missed Harry Ottaway a lot, I reckon.

Some of the Grays fans were quite vocal, but we rose to the challenge and dominated them with our big mouths and an even bigger songbook (30-ish already this season, I worked out one very bored night at work).

Erhun was class and came closest to scoring for us, and Phil made a couple of great saves.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 26, 2013)

The start we've had this season is amazing - I don't know if anyone could have expected us to do this well so far. But we're a decent side and we play good possesion/passing football, and the wind is in our sails. 

Great result on Saturday, despite the conditions. The mad rail deluge reminded me of the half time hailstorm back in April v Burgess Hill. I was totally soaked, but it was fun. Unfortunately I lost my Brixton Cycles hat after the game, during the run for the bus. If anyone found it.... 

492 on Saturday was a decent attendance. We were regulary getting 300-350 a couple of years ago, and now it's usually 500+ regularly, even on a Tuesday night, when we used to get 90 odd. The local excitement is growing. A couple of 1000+ attendances last season v Maidstone and Burgess Hill Town, and 1500 (i think) against Crystal Palace in the pre-season friendly.

The record Dulwich attendance in the new stadium is 1835 (v Southport in 1998/99) - reckon we might beat that this season....?


----------



## vornstyle76 (Aug 27, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The record Dulwich attendance in the new stadium is 1835 (v Southport in 1998/99) - reckon we might beat that this season....?


 
That's the, er, _official_ attendance. In reality it was closer to 2,500 but the dodgy owners at the time didn't want to share all the gate (as, gasp!, still happens in the social democratic hangover that is the FA Cup). Do I think we'll beat it? Probably not as most football fans are mugs who sadly don't know what's good for them. But as you say, they're heading in an upward trajectory. One of the lifelong Rabble told me four or five seasons ago it was always under 200, with a minute's silence every match. A bit like a Tory conference. They were worried about the club's future.

And in other news... Paul Vines, who was quite frankly terrible yesterday, exhibiting the pace and turning circle of a distressed oil tanker, may possibly have quit/been pushed out. With Ottaway's broken leg I reckon we might make the tactical hipsters cream their pants by adopting an austerity strikerless system. Apparently Gavin Rose experimented with it when he was boss at Beckenham Town way back in 2005! You failed to mention that in _Inverting The Pyramid_, Jonathan Wilson. Irrational rationalist.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 27, 2013)

But, but, but how will we survive without at least one player whose hair wouldn't look out of place in a nineties boyband


----------



## vornstyle76 (Aug 29, 2013)

(By the way, to late for this one, but if anyone's got access to free colour printing and wouldn't mind printing up a few posters give us a shout - the last slave got caught at work, alas, so they are currently environmentally friendly digital posters...)


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 30, 2013)

My favourite so far 

vornstyle76 - I can print up a few. You at the game tomorrow? We can sort details then.


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2013)

I reckon I'll be back for more tomorrow!


----------



## magneze (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm intending to go. Trains are working this weekend according to TfL.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Aug 30, 2013)

I'll be going - there was some doubt as it's my first wedding anniversary but my wife has decided we shall both go to the (foot)ball! We will bring some cake.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 30, 2013)

I'll be there again.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 30, 2013)

I should be tootling along.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 31, 2013)

BTW we're looking at heading over the the newly community owned Ivy House (http://www.ivyhousenunhead.com/) for a post-game drink, if anyone would like to come along and check it out.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 31, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> BTW we're looking at heading over the the newly community owned Ivy House (http://www.ivyhousenunhead.com/) for a post-game drink, if anyone would like to come along and check it out.


Went there the other day - great beers & a proper pub. I may join you.

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/the-ivy-house-reopens-as-a-community-pub.292102/#post-12505771

The garden is a bit of an experience though - work in progress!


----------



## Balbi (Aug 31, 2013)

Absolute scorcher. Sun hats needed.


----------



## magneze (Aug 31, 2013)

On my way.


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2013)

2-3 and truly shocking refereeing today. Mind you, Hornchurch were a very capable team and we would have been lucky to have got away with a draw.

We need a striker or two (or three) in double quick time.


----------



## magneze (Aug 31, 2013)

Disgraceful refereeing.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 31, 2013)

Bit disappointing to lose for the first time this season. Hornchurch got away with a lot and the ref was a mess but to be fair they did probably have the edge. Dulwich were missing their whole front three and it showed, the forward runs weren't quite there in the way they have been. They still could have got a result against a decent team though and hopefully Green and Lodge at least will be back soon.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Sep 1, 2013)

I think we did relatively well and Hornchurch were allowed to target Erhun for a battering by a muppet referee who I hope dies today. The Essex tarts need to have a long hard look at their mugselves as to why they conceded two goals and got away with two penalty incidents against a team with no striker and their first choice front three injured and playmaker hobbled.

Two positives: I'm recording a podcast on jouissance of football tomorrow so I've got some very bitterly immediate & earthy reference material, and secondly: we're two points off top spot, just as we were before the game. An open, competitive league that half the clubs could plausibly win. Imagine!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 1, 2013)

Lost 3-2. A cruel loss to a brutal AFC Hornchurch team who had plenty of help from a set of match officials who were seemingly blind to many of the nasty challenges inflicted on our lads. Having said that, Hornchurch were well organised and packed their defence when required. We started better, but after about 20 mins Purcell for AFC cracked a speculative effort from about 35 yards which swirled in the wind and flew past Phil Wilson into the top corner. We got one back about 10 mins later when a fantastic long pass to Ahmed Deen saw him cross from the left corner flag for Nyren Clunis to poke a clever shot past the keeper. Ian Daly - normally a midfielder - was playing centre forward & was getting a few good touches, but we were clearly missing Ottaway, Ellis Green and a bit of fluency/creativity. Erhun played well as usual but was misplacing a few passes. Hornchurch defended well. 1-1 at half time. A couple of penalty shouts after Jerome Walker and (I think) Clunis were felled in the box, but the ref was having none of it.

Hornchurch went 2-1 up with about 20 mins to go after a mistake in the Dulwich defence left a one-on-one with the keeper. We were playing really well at this point. Kevin James then should have had a penalty, but again the ref ignored it. The Essex bully boys then got another straightaway with about 10 mins to go. 3-1, and the Hornchurch fans had the cheek to muster only their second song of the game, asking "Can you hear the Dulwich sing?" (to which the answer was "yes - all game".) We poured forward and finally got the penalty we deserved, which Oztumer put away nicely. But with only a few minutes left we eventually ran out of time. Given an extra 5 minutes I reckon we would have got an equaliser. So really unlucky overall. The teams were well matched and I thought we deserved a draw - and we would have got one had it not have been for the ropey ref and linesmen, who got all sorts of abuse from a vocal Dulwich crowd.

Decent crowd of 607.

Nice pint at the Ivy House community pub afterwards.

This is how the top of the table looks:







Just read that we've got Shoreham in the first qualifying round of the FA Cup on Sat 14th Sept and then a chance for another trophy as we play in the Ryman Charity Shield on Tues 17th Sept: http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/fixture-news-1028089.html


----------



## Onket (Sep 1, 2013)

Shoreham away? I don't think that's far from me.

<edit2add> Ah, at home. Never mind. 

@vornstyle76 would be interested to hear your podcast.


----------



## Pants Man (Sep 1, 2013)

Ba and Lukaku looking to move, get Hamlets on the blower!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 1, 2013)

Pants Man said:


> Ba and Lukaku looking to move, get Hamlets on the blower!


It's a no brainer - they should be happy to drop down a few divisions. And we could create some great songs for them


----------



## Thaw (Sep 1, 2013)

I missed this to watch West Ham-Stoke. Oh dear. Looking forward to a wee trip up to Harrow next Saturday. Its nearly Wembley.

46 games is a LONG season...going by Championship standards you can afford to lose about 10 games and still go up so nothing to worry about yet.


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2013)

Report up on Brixton Buzz!
















http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/09/dulwich-hamlet-2-hornchurch-afc-3-photo-match-report/


----------



## Onket (Sep 2, 2013)

Good to see flags from supporters of both teams.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 2, 2013)

> You may notice that we do not have a match sponsor for the game today. It would be great if Dulwich Hamlet fans, committee members, players..anyone in fact, could spread the word about this excellent opportunity to help our Club continue to cement our position back in the Premier Division.
> 
> A Match package costs a mere £99, and for that you get four Match-day Guests for the boardroom, pre & post match, as well as prime seats in the directors box. Complimentary matchday programmes, with your sponsorship name included in it, as well as numerous mentions over the tannoy. Plus the usual boardroom hospitality for your party.


Prawn sandwiches included?


----------



## vornstyle76 (Sep 2, 2013)

Onket said:


> @vornstyle76 would be interested to hear your podcast.


Here you go: http://thisisdeepplay.tumblr.com/


----------



## Onket (Sep 3, 2013)

Cheers. Will have a look later.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 3, 2013)

Something tells me this isn't the whole story!

http://www.slp.co.uk/sport.cfm?id=29819&headline=Frustrated Vines quits Dulwich


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2013)

Any 'amlet 'ardcore fancy a trip to 'arrow this Saturday?


----------



## Lucy Fur (Sep 4, 2013)

editor said:


> Any 'amlet 'ardcore fancy a trip to 'arrow this Saturday?


 Almost Certainly!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 4, 2013)

editor said:


> Any 'amlet 'ardcore fancy a trip to 'arrow this Saturday?


Cant make it I'm afraid - going to see my 'real' team play Grimsby.

Number of Luton games I've been to this season: 0
Number of Dulwich games I've been to this season: 6


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 7, 2013)

New signing - striker Marcel Henry-Dennis, age 19 from Birmingham City, hopefully on the bench today. 

http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/new-signing-announced-1034809.html

Have fun all going to Harrow today


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2013)

1-1 at half team. Both teams playing dreadfully. Hamlet giving it away at the back all over the shop.


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2013)

Fuck. 1-2. There's more Dulwich fans here than home fans.


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2013)

Our stand in goalie is shockingly bad.


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2013)

This is awful.


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2013)

Overheard as I left: "it took me two and a half hours to get here and I missed most of the first half." 

Hamlet 'ardcore, innit? Respect.


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2013)

Hamlet fans still out-singing the Harrow home crowd, despite losing 3-1 in a particularly crap game.


----------



## Thaw (Sep 8, 2013)

I thought it was quite entertaining, although Dulwich were a bit disjointed. Plenty of chances and a hilarious new keeper who struggled a bit with catching and kicking. I didn't like the way he had his shorts puled up pretty much to his armpits either. 2-2 would've been a fair result but in the rush to equalise the defence seemed to just wander off and leave massive gaping holes.


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2013)

Photos from the game:



























http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/09/...let-lose-1-3-at-harrow-borough-7th-sept-2013/


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 9, 2013)

Disappointing loss on Sat   Sounds like Paul Idem is not the keeper we are looking for.

Cheers for the photos though ed.

To cheer you all up, here's the new poster for Saturday's game courtesy of vornstyle76






Should be getting some printed up....can anyone suggest some good places locally where we could put one up?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 9, 2013)

right, the missus is busy for the next two saturdays, and as luck would have it, the hamlet are home both days.  so i'll be at the shoreham game and the canvey game both.  will get there nice and early.


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Disappointing loss on Sat   Sounds like Paul Idem is not the keeper we are looking for.


He has the build of a 15 year old boy, which isn't ideal for a goalie!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 9, 2013)

also, vornstyle76  your posters are fucking ace.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 9, 2013)

We're gonna put some posters up - but where?

Ideas please people!

Copies will be limited but I was thinking:
 - Ferndale Road 5 a side pitches (people who *play* football locally will hopefully be motivated enough to go and *watch* some locally)
 - The Rec
 - Those new poster cabinets around Brockwell Park
 - Somewhere around the train station in Herne Hill
 - Various pubs, if they'll let us
 - Anywhere else....?


----------



## Onket (Sep 9, 2013)

Shop windows? Would be better without swearing on, though.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 9, 2013)

Onket said:


> Shop windows? Would be better without swearing on, though.


Worse will be heard on the terraces!


----------



## Onket (Sep 9, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Worse will be heard on the terraces!



Unlikely a shop will have that response, tbf!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 9, 2013)

yeah, which is why we need ideas of places with reasonable footfall which are preferably outside/non-corporate


----------



## Onket (Sep 9, 2013)

Fly posting is illegal, you know!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 9, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> We're gonna put some posters up - but where?
> 
> Ideas please people!
> 
> ...



Stamford Bridge? The Emirates?


----------



## vornstyle76 (Sep 10, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> We're gonna put some posters up - but where?
> 
> Ideas please people!


I'm planning to put my Peckham share on bus stops and over flyposters that irritate me. Will make sure it's in busy spots.


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2013)

Who's up for Shoreham in the cup on Saturday then?


----------



## magneze (Sep 10, 2013)

Yep, I plan to be there.


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2013)

Shoreham scum.


----------



## magneze (Sep 10, 2013)

Washed away by the Hamlet tide.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Sep 10, 2013)

editor said:


> Who's up for Shoreham in the cup on Saturday then?


First there's the small matter of the should-and-must win match away at Thamesmead Town tomorrow. The combination of the BBC weather report and Mishi's groundhopping blog post on their, ahem, stadium make this a mouthwatering prospect. 

And FA Cup, yep, definitely, I'll be there. I hear their number 5 is "scum".


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> I hear their number 5 is "scum".


Guaranteed, mate.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Sep 10, 2013)

Thamesmead Town have a Premier League style mascot, Tommy The Toad.


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> Thamesmead Town have a Premier League style mascot, Tommy The Toad.


Kill it.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Sep 10, 2013)

Sadly, Thamesmead Town report that Tommy has gone into hiding. What do you reckon, beaten up in a subway by a gang of droogs?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 11, 2013)

Interesting blog from Maidstone Utd about their 3g pitch

http://maidstoneunited.blogspot.co.uk/2013/09/speaking-up-for-our-national-game.html?spref=tw

Presumably they own their own ground though.


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2013)

Fuck 3G grass.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 11, 2013)

Thamesmead 1 - 3 Dulwich Hamlet, Mathieu Boyer with the first, and two goals for the new boy Marcel Henry-Francis 

202 in the crowd with a big Hamlet away following, back up to 6th!


----------



## Thaw (Sep 12, 2013)

editor said:


> Fuck 3G grass.


 
A lot of non-league clubs get really screwed over by having lots of postponed games in the winter, i.e. fixture congestion at the end of the season, loss of revenue from bars etc. If 3G grass helps them stay in business then I'm all for it. Not everyone can afford undersoil heating and a team of expert groundsmen.
http://www.wsc.co.uk/wsc-daily/1160...united-s-successful-use-of-artificial-pitches


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 12, 2013)

DrunkPushkin said:


> A lot of non-league clubs get really screwed over by having lots of postponed games in the winter, i.e. fixture congestion at the end of the season, loss of revenue from bars etc. If 3G grass helps them stay in business then I'm all for it. Not everyone can afford undersoil heating and a team of expert groundsmen.


 

Yes, the case made there is quite convincing tbh. Not just that part but the fact that it's getting regular use beyond the first team and bringing in regular income in a way a grass pitch can't stand up to.


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2013)

DrunkPushkin said:


> A lot of non-league clubs get really screwed over by having lots of postponed games in the winter, i.e. fixture congestion at the end of the season, loss of revenue from bars etc. If 3G grass helps them stay in business then I'm all for it. Not everyone can afford undersoil heating and a team of expert groundsmen.
> http://www.wsc.co.uk/wsc-daily/1160...united-s-successful-use-of-artificial-pitches


Fully understand and appreciate the business model, but fully hate the notion of fake grass. The weather is as much a part of football as anything else, and clubs have managed to get by on real grass for an awfully long time.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 12, 2013)

editor said:


> Who's up for Shoreham in the cup on Saturday then?



i will be there.  first hamlet of the season #slack


----------



## vornstyle76 (Sep 12, 2013)

I really don't care what surface football is played on. Grass, astro, concrete, wood, clay, and even the bizarre springy uneven tarmac stuff in my junior school. But I think I'd rather see non-league football switched to summer, say March to November, with just evening games during the hottest months.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 12, 2013)

I'd prefer football to be played on grass, but I'm not against the new 3G pitches - they make sense, especially for lower/non-league clubs. The new 3G is so much better than the old 'plastic' pitches and looks realistic too. It's good to play on as well - and even some of the rubber/alternative surfaces are pretty good to play on now. Certainly preferable to some of the tarmac / redgras / hockey surfaces I used to play on, which would rip your knees to shreds. 

Being a Luton fan, I've been through all this before. When we had the plastic pitch (1985 - 91) it really helped us financially (this was before the era of big money in the top flight) and we used to host boxing matches and bollywood film nights, as well as football (it enabled us to sell our training pitch at the time.) Even though ours wasn't as bad as QPRs, we got a lot of grief for it, despite football being played on a surface like this:







....being infinitely preferable (imo) to this:






The mud is fun though (until you lose because of it.)

But have no fear - cos the ancient old cunts at the FA won't be letting league clubs have artificial pitches anytime soon I reckon.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Sep 12, 2013)

Just been pointed out to me that I can't spell "assoiciation".



Brixton Hatter said:


> Being a Luton fan, I've been through all this before. When we had the plastic pitch (1985 - 91) it really helped us financially (this was before the era of big money in the top flight) and we used to host boxing matches and bollywood film nights, as well as football (it enabled us to sell our training pitch at the time.)


Just watched some old footage of Luton in the 1980s. To be honest the thing that strikes me as the most bizarre is goalkeepers picking up backpasses, which I think tells us something about our ability to accept change.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 13, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> Just been pointed out to me that I can't spell "assoiciation".


Yeah I did notice that - but I gave you the benefit of the doubt in case it was deliberate!




vornstyle76 said:


> Just watched some old footage of Luton in the 1980s. To be honest the thing that strikes me as the most bizarre is goalkeepers picking up backpasses, which I think tells us something about our ability to accept change.


Yes, that is strange seeing goalies pick the ball up.

I remember a really windy day at Kenilworth Road on the plastic pitch v Liverpool, the game was televised, and Bruce Grobbelaar was trying to place the ball for a goal kick. The pitch was so smooth that every time he placed it and went to take his run up, the wind blew the ball away and he had to re-spot it. This happened about 6 times in a row. Massive pisstaking ensued!


----------



## vornstyle76 (Sep 13, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yeah I did notice that - but I gave you the benefit of the doubt in case it was deliberate!


I guess I could claim I wrote it in the style of Alan Partridge's attempt at an Irish accent.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 13, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Bruce Grobbelaar was trying to place the ball for a goal kick. The pitch was so smooth that every time he placed it and went to take his run up, the wind blew the ball away and he had to re-spot it. This happened about 6 times in a row. Massive pisstaking ensued!



He had a bet on that happening ^


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 14, 2013)

Might be going to the match today


----------



## Balbi (Sep 14, 2013)

Light drizzle. See you all there.


----------



## Rich_G76 (Sep 14, 2013)

Good luck to DH today in the cup, hope to get down to some games in the future.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 14, 2013)

Going to miss it today, too much partying last night.


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Going to miss it today, too much partying last night.


What? I got home at 7am walking like a man possessed with Jagermeister and I'm still going!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 14, 2013)

editor said:


> What? I got home at 7am walking like a man possessed with Jagermeister and I'm still going!



You've got more energy than me then! Got back from Bangface at about 6 and haven't slept or eaten yet.


----------



## Balbi (Sep 14, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Going to miss it today, too much partying last night.



Was going to text Spangechick and ask if you were coming out to play.


----------



## Balbi (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm early to catch the palace game. Shoreham have kid mascots. Nippy and drizzly but pitch, as usual,looks flawless.


----------



## magneze (Sep 14, 2013)

6-0


----------



## Balbi (Sep 14, 2013)

That Oztumer free kick


----------



## Tricky Skills (Sep 14, 2013)

Some words and pics from earlier. REALLY enjoyed the afternoon, catching up with some old faces and some fantastic football. Hope to be back soon.


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2013)

Great to see you there Tricky Skills - and fab photos too!


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2013)

Here's that incredible free kick by Oztumer. 

1. Lining up the shot from miles away.






2. And here it comes!






More photos: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/09/...on-hill-as-dulwich-hamlet-thump-shoreham-6-0/


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2013)

To anyone baffled (as I was) as to the meaning behind this song:
"Tuscany, Tuscany! We're the famous Dulwich Hamlet, and we look like Tuscany!"
Here's the reason:


> It brought back memories of the victorious grassroots campaign at the end of the eighties when local Dulwich Hamlet supporters successfully battled for a new Champion Hill Stadium, with the ever-popular Sainsburys' store on Dog Kennel Hill.
> 
> The main NIMBY, anti-Football Club protagonist John Beasley, stood up at public meetings comparing the hill, with its then corrigated iron surrounded adventure playground on one side, and run down, inter-war East Dulwich council flats on the other, to Tuscany!
> 
> ...


----------



## magneze (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2013)

It might be an idea to post up some of the chants here so new arrivals can swiftly get up to speed. Anyone fancy doing the honours?


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2013)

Lovely tweet in response to my Dulwich photo report:


> Jonathan Todd @Jonathan_Todd
> @MonicaMonica1 Pictorial record of first match attended by our son brixtonbuzz.com/2013/09/fa-cup… via  @Jason_Cobb @brixtonbuzz @DulwichHamletFC


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2013)

Good news: 





> We can confirm that Champion Hill has been listed as an Asset of Community Value by Southwark Council. Press release issued by Trust today.


http://dhst.org.uk/


----------



## vornstyle76 (Sep 16, 2013)

I'll incrementally add some.

_To the tune of Yellow Submarine..._

Number one is Ellis Green!
Number two is Ellis Green!
Number three is Ellis Green!
Number four is Ellis Green!
He's Ellis Green! He's Ellis Green! He's Ellis Green! He's Ellis Green!
We all dream of a team of Ellis Greens,
A team of Ellis Greens,
A team of Ellis Greens!

(This once reached beyond "Number one-hundred is Ellis Green"... Over the course we went through just about every aspect of the human condition, including frenzied blood sacrifice ritual dancing.)


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2013)

Which reminds me: I've just signed up to the supporters trust.
http://dhst.org.uk/join/joining-form/


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> I'll incrementally add some.


Please do and then I can maybe I can include some of them in a Brixton Buzz article and lure down new supporters


----------



## Lucy Fur (Sep 16, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> I'll incrementally add some.
> 
> _To the tune of Yellow Submarine..._
> 
> ...


 
Erhan Oztumer's Song:
I heard a rumour,
About Oztumer,
He came from Turkey,
To bring us joy.
He's 5 foot 2,
He's pink & blue
Please don't take my Erhan away

Song when ever he does something amazing, which is generally every game!


----------



## vornstyle76 (Sep 16, 2013)

♫ L-l-l-l-l-l-L-loooyyy, DULWICH HAMLET!!! ♫ (repeated, mercilessly)

(This one comes from Erhun Oztumer's extended family/friends, who for the big games last season turned up en mass with hand drums and would chant about DHFC to Turkish tunes. This one was the simplest and best, and we began to adopt it during the title run-in. At our last away game of the season at Herne Bay, with maybe 200 of us there, winning 1-0, we sang this whilst jumping & dancing for about ten minutes solid when Erhun curled a free-kick in. Cue euphoric pandemonium, a recovering alcoholic producing plastic cups and bottles of vodka & coke for everyone _else_, and even tears of pure joy. Possibly my best moment in football.)


----------



## vornstyle76 (Sep 16, 2013)

_To the tune of Duchess by The Stranglers...
_
Vidal of Dulwich,
He's going up.
They said he never will.
Sits in the midfield,
Sprays around passes,
Says he's got attacks to kill,
Attacks to kill.
And the Rabble are warming up!
Warming up!
And Adeniyi will lift the cup!
Lift the cup!
Vidal! Vidal!
Vidal! Vidal!

(One of the masterworks by Burty. Even after his likely move to professional football this one will probably remain a favourite as Xavier scored the goal which won the championship last year. One nice touch about this was the day it was premiered he excitedly tweeted post-match, "I got a song!!!")

There's also, "Xavier VI-DAAAAA-AAAA-AAALLL, Xavier Vidal, Vidal!" to the tune of _Ring My Bell_.


----------



## magneze (Sep 16, 2013)

Next up in the cup: Margate away on the 28th


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2013)

Who's up for a trip to the seaside?! The stadium's but a mere stroll from the bright lights of the Margate seafront.

 

Blimey - the club's site is a bit SHOUTY
http://www.margate-fc.com/content/frontpage.php

Margate photos from my trip there last year: 
http://www.urban75.org/photos/kent/margate-kent-snow-photos.html


----------



## magneze (Sep 16, 2013)

Possibly! Just realised it's Margate at home on the 24th in the league then away on the 28th in the cup.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Sep 16, 2013)

Damn. In-between nightshifts. This'll be the first competitive game I've missed in a while.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Sep 17, 2013)

Is anyone going to this 'Isthmian Shield' Mickey Mouse affair tonight? Likely to be lots of rested players. I might sneak in for free at half-time (at a charity game, what a cunt). Couldn't even be arsed to do a proper poster for this one...


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2013)

I've got a tech launch party in trendy Shoreditch involving vats of free beer so I hope Hamlet will forgive me for not making this one tonight.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Sep 17, 2013)

Well... that was a meaningless game, a pre-season friendly foolishly placed during the actual season, a true example of shallow play... but we still made more noise than most fans at this level, even those of us who snuck in at halftime (and it was still preferable to watching the Champions League of television).


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 18, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> Is anyone going to this 'Isthmian Shield' Mickey Mouse affair tonight? Likely to be lots of rested players. I might sneak in for free at half-time (at a charity game, what a cunt). Couldn't even be arsed to do a proper poster for this one...


Great work again on the poster 

Our players looked a little underwhelmed when lifting the shield (certainly compared to the title win) but fucking hell, look at the size of that trophy. I reckon Turvey must have chosen it in order to demonstrate his magnificent importance to football at this level.






editor I might be tempted by Margate away...


----------



## vornstyle76 (Sep 18, 2013)

(Bigger version here: http://dulwichhamletpicturegallery.tumblr.com/image/61575033011)


----------



## vornstyle76 (Sep 18, 2013)

Some people on twitter were *very* upset indeed about Jonathan Wilson's inclusion. Like they couldn't (a) understand that a few of the 'enemies' were a tad whimsical, and (b) realise that, perhaps, in the 7th tier of regionalised football we're slightly less fetishistic about tactical analysis cos we're too busy getting drunk and chanting.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Sep 18, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> Some people on twitter were *very* upset indeed about Jonathan Wilson's inclusion. Like they couldn't (a) understand that a few of the 'enemies' were a tad whimsical, and (b) realise that, perhaps, in the 7th tier of regionalised football we're slightly less fetishistic about tactical analysis cos we're too busy getting drunk and chanting.


what did Terry Eagleton do?


----------



## vornstyle76 (Sep 18, 2013)

Lo Siento. said:


> what did Terry Eagleton do?


He absolutely hates football.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Sep 18, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> He absolutely hates football.


and on the list he goes...


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> He absolutely hates football.





> Nobody serious about political change can shirk the fact that the game has to be abolished.


Waste of space.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Sep 18, 2013)

I think a leftist anti-football argument _could_ be made, particularly about aspects of the atomised televisual and banterific forms of consumption, but Eagleton doesn't know anywhere near enough about the game to make it. His concentration on nationalism is three or four decades out-of-date and he just sounds like someone who is distrustful of autonomous grassroots collective identity. Shame, as he's usually very good.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Sep 20, 2013)

More DHFC chants...

_No tune, just belted out:_

*FIG! FIG! FIG! FIG!*

(The origin of this one is very hazy. It's been going since the 80s. I've heard several different explanations, my favourite being that there was once a linesman with an ill-fitting toupée* so the Dulwich fans, quite predictably, gave him hell for this, chanting "wig!!" continuously which then evolved into "fig". When enough people join in it can be almost spine-tingling, especially at certain away grounds where the acoustics are just right - it echos off decrepit tin roofs rather splendidly.

* = What kind of masochist decides [a] to be a non-league lino, and to do so wearing an obvious toupée?!?! Staggering.)

_To the tune of some old song, I don't know which, maybe a hymn:
_
*Edgar Kail in my heart, keep me Dulwich,
Edgar Kail in my heart, I pray.
Edgar Kail in my heart, keep me Dulwich,
Keep me Dulwich till my dying day.
No Surrender!
No Surrender!
No surrender to the Tooting scum!
*
(Edgar Kail, the last player from an amateur club to play for England, is DHFC's all-time leading goalscorer and still regarded as a hero. As for the "no surrender" line, don't worry, I'm reliably informed it was adopted way back as a deliberate pisstake of the far right. A couple of West Belfast Catholics have told me they've really enjoyed the chance to finally chant it for once. In the words of my wife, "It's really catchy, no wonder the prods can't stop singing it.")

_To the tune of the famous Millwall chant:
_
*We are Dulwich.
We are Dulwich.
Super Dulwich!
From the Hill!
We are Dulwich.
Super Dulwich!
We are Dulwich,
From the Hill!
No-one knows us,
No-one knows us!
No-one knows us,
We don't care!
We are Dulwich.
Super Dulwich!
We are Dulwich,
From the Hill!
HHHHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!*

(This one apparently really pisses off Millwall fans, eager to protect The Project's brand no doubt...)


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 20, 2013)

http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/her-first-name-is-laura-her-s-1047381.html

help a physio out!

so, whose up for it tomorrow?  i'm bringing a buddy to try and convert him to non-league football.


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm not around tomorrow but I would love it if some kind folks could take a few snaps and maybe jot down a few words so I can make a post on BrixtonBuzz.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Sep 20, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> so, whose up for it tomorrow?  i'm bringing a buddy to try and convert him to non-league football.


Definitely, I reckon this could be the last good weathered saturday kick-off of the year so let's go out and have some fun. Let's cheer winning throw-ins!


editor said:


> To anyone baffled (as I was) as to the meaning behind this song:
> "Tuscany, Tuscany! We're the famous Dulwich Hamlet, and we look like Tuscany!"


I'm hearing rumours that a fan has acquired a Tuscan regional flag to further baffle people.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Sep 20, 2013)

I shall definitely be down!


----------



## magneze (Sep 20, 2013)

Yes, for sure.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 20, 2013)

Going to Open House at the sally army college tomorrow lunchtime, which coincidentally is just down the road from the ground. And the wife's out all day. Might just be there


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 20, 2013)

\m/


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 20, 2013)

I'll be going.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Sep 20, 2013)

Ha ha ha. God, I'm looking youthful...


----------



## Balbi (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Crispy (Sep 21, 2013)

My first Hamlet game: 1-0 and deserved. Lots of hoofing it in the first half, but the 2nd much more tightly contested. I've got no idea who was who, but I saw some very nice footwork from the hamlet forwards.
Entertaining stuff. I think the Ellis Green song got up to number 72 or so.
Man of the match Phil Wilson without a doubt. A series of stunning saves.

I went in the pound shop on the way and looked for pink and blue. Bought 2 strings of tinsel. Went down well.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Sep 21, 2013)

Crispy said:


> I went in the pound shop on the way and looked for pink and blue. Bought 2 strings of tinsel. Went down well.


Loved it. Tinsel all round, I say.

And oh my days, Phil Wilson in the last 20 or so minutes! I reckon it was the finest goalkeeping display I've ever seen. Preposterously great stuff from Phil, like a big cat protecting its sickly young from a pack of depraved Essex hyenas. Indeed, we were having kittens just watching it. Time to open a sanctuary. The fact we were hanging on 1-0 just made it even better. Glorious, glorious, glorious. Two points off 1st place now. It's compacted at the top, like someone heavily constipated with football entertainment. Woooo! SUPER DULWICH HAMLET


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 21, 2013)

The opposition manager did a Phil Brown with his team at the end, giving them a dressing down on the pitch.


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2013)

Report posted here - big thanks to vornstyle76 and LondonNurse2013 for the words and pics.







Love this bit: "Canvey "not even a real" Island"...


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 23, 2013)

Canvey is a real island though.  at least, when the tides in anyway.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 23, 2013)

overheard on the stands:  "my father told me that east london and essex are full of bank robbers and scum".  

which, looking back on my childhood in ilford, is a fair comment.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 23, 2013)

editor said:


> Report posted here - big thanks to vornstyle76 and LondonNurse2013 for the words and pics.


Posted where?


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Posted where?


Right here squire! http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/09/...ut-a-1-0-win-over-a-tough-canvey-island-team/

I always post up reports on Brixton Buzz now where they seem to attract a lot of traffic. 

Who's coming tomorrow?


----------



## shifting gears (Sep 23, 2013)

What's with having Margate at home tomorrow, then Margate away at the weekend? Or is Pitchero playing tricks on me?


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2013)

Tuesday is league, Saturday is cup.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Sep 24, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> Canvey is a real island though.  at least, when the tides in anyway.


Phil Wilson, Human Dam.


editor said:


> Who's coming tomorrow?


I'll be there. If we win 9-0 or something similarly outlandish and other results aligned with the stars we'd go top. But I'm a bit worried Paul Vines (now at Margate) might prove his chant bitterly accurate.


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm 100% there tonight. Bring it on!


----------



## shifting gears (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm in n' all!


----------



## shifting gears (Sep 24, 2013)

2-0 to


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 24, 2013)

Not sure how much use this will be seeing as the ground's company is in admin.

Supporters’ Trust secures ‘Community Asset’ Listing for Ground

http://dhst.org.uk/supporters-trust-secures-community-asset-listing-for-ground/


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2013)

Great game tonight. Loved it!


----------



## shifting gears (Sep 24, 2013)

editor said:


> Great game tonight. Loved it!



Bit scrappy I thought but highly enjoyable!


----------



## vornstyle76 (Sep 25, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> Not sure how much use this will be seeing as the ground's company is in admin.
> 
> Supporters’ Trust secures ‘Community Asset’ Listing for Ground
> 
> http://dhst.org.uk/supporters-trust-secures-community-asset-listing-for-ground/


Potentially very useful as administrators looking to sell and this status gives the Supporters Trust 6 months to either mobilise a bid or embarrass developers and/or council into not killing the club.

Great game tonight, conga-tastic scenes at the end.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 25, 2013)

shifting gears said:


> 2-0 to
> 
> View attachment 41038


he, nice one. Ms Hatter used to live in The Hamlet with a few other Urbanites - great place to live. 

Good win last night - Luton won 4-0 too, so a 6 point day, just like Saturday. I could get used to this!

Who's up for Margate away on Saturday then?


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> he, nice one. Ms Hatter used to live in The Hamlet with a few other Urbanites - great place to live.
> 
> Good win last night - Luton won 4-0 too, so a 6 point day, just like Saturday. I could get used to this!
> 
> Who's up for Margate away on Saturday then?


I'd love to go but I suspect with the beer launch _and _an Offline night to sort out on Friday it may be a challenge to get up in time.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 25, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Who's up for Margate away on Saturday then?


 
I'd like to but can't really afford it. £32 for a day return on the train.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 25, 2013)

£11 by coach. Takes an extra hour each way though.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2013)

I may go for the league game in January and make an overnight trip it and get a hotel.

I like a bit of this.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2013)

Photos from the match:







http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/09/a-conga-line-forms-as-dulwich-hamlet-triumph-2-0-over-margate-fc/


----------



## vornstyle76 (Sep 25, 2013)

Gavin Rose on us fans last night: “Our support has grown over the last few years since I’ve been here... I’ve got to say it’s brilliant support. It’s just unrivalled by a lot of clubs at this sort of level. It’s excellent support and you’ve got to take your hat off to it. It creates a good atmosphere for the players and it drives them on, even when things ain’t going as well. It gives them a bit of a confidence boost to them as well to hear the supporters singing and cheering them on etc. It’s excellent.”

And from kentsportsnews.com, the second goal sparked, "a celebratory conga line amongst Dulwich’s colourful and vociferous home support."


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> ---
> 
> And from kentsportsnews.com, the second goal sparked, "a celebratory conga line amongst Dulwich’s colourful and vociferous home support."


They're so good, I've added those quotes to the report!


----------



## vornstyle76 (Sep 25, 2013)

Maybe I'm getting carried away with romantic notions that should've long since been crushed and a bit of confirmation bias, but I really think making some noise (and dare I say it, 'colourful' displays) can make a big difference. It must also unnerve certain teams who are used to a more funereal atmosphere.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> Maybe I'm getting carried away with romantic notions that should've long since been crushed and a bit of confirmation bias, but I really think making some noise (and dare I say it, 'colourful' displays) can make a big difference. It must also unnerve certain teams who are used to a more funereal atmosphere.


It certainly must surprise teams like Harrow, whose handful of fans made _no noise whatsoever_ until the very end at their home ground. What's the point of supporting a team like that?


----------



## vornstyle76 (Sep 27, 2013)

Speaking of which... some more songs.

_To the tune of Fields of Athenry:_

Oh on the fields of Champion Hill,
Where once they saw the King Edgar play.
Ossie Bayram on the wing,
Will Lillington banging them in.
Oh the glories round the fields of Champion Hill.

_To the tune of Gangsters by the Specials:_

Why do you support Dulwich Hamlet?
Cos we're proud to follow you away.
Said you've been threatened by Tooting.
But we blew, blew them away.
Da-da-da-da... etc.

_To the tune of California Über Alles by the Dead Kennedys:_

He is manager Gavin Rose,
He manages semi-pros,
Soon we will be Conference South.
Dulwich Hamlet! Über Alles!
Dulwich Hamlet! Ü-ber Alles!
Über Alles! Dulwich Hamlet!
Über Alles! Dulwich Hamlooo-oooooo-oooooo-ooooo
Da! Da-da-da-da! Da-da-da-da! etc.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 28, 2013)

anyone who can't get to the game today can listen to it on www.academyfmthanet.com


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 28, 2013)

On behalf of Vornstyle who is either sleeping or driving to Margate, here's the new posters


----------



## Balbi (Sep 28, 2013)

Margate 1 - 2 Dulwich. Coming from a goal down with the legion that is Ellis Green and Ethan Pinnock with the winner.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 28, 2013)

Balbi said:


> Margate 1 - 2 Dulwich. Coming from a goal down with the legion that is Ellis Green and Ethan Pinnock with the winner.


Excellent.

I'd like to see a vornstyle76 poster with a whole team of Ellis Greens.....


----------



## Balbi (Sep 28, 2013)

Being Ellis Green


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 28, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> On behalf of Vornstyle who is either sleeping or driving to Margate, here's the new posters
> 
> 
> 
> ...









I know John Beasley. Im sure he will be chuffed at the name check


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 28, 2013)

not-bono-ever said:


> I know John Beasley. Im sure he will be chuffed at the name check



ask him how he's coped with having to look at the Champion Hill stadium for 20 years!


----------



## vornstyle76 (Sep 28, 2013)

That second-half was fucking fantastic, euphoric stuff. We just seem to be celebrating more and more. By January I predict naked jelly wrestling each time we win a throw-in.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 30, 2013)

i'm dead keen to go on saturday for Lewes, going to have to see if the missus will let me have the day off


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm pretty much 100 per cent there! Up the Hamlet!


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2013)

Were away to either Hemel Hempstead Town or Witham Town in the FA 3rd Qualifying Round, 12th October.
http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/away-again-in-facup-1056496.html


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2013)

Yeah!


----------



## vornstyle76 (Oct 1, 2013)

Cue celebrations:


----------



## steveblue (Oct 1, 2013)

Do DHFC have four cup ties this month? And can anyone explain at what stages of which competitions?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 1, 2013)

4-0 up so far at Bury Town tonight, 2 from Oztumer, 2 from Jerome Walker. 273 in the crowd.

Witham are 3-1 up v Hemel in the FA Cup, so it looks like a trip to Witham in the next round.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 1, 2013)

steveblue said:


> Do DHFC have four cup ties this month? And can anyone explain at what stages of which competitions?


[takes deep breath.....]

FA Cup - Saturday was the 2nd qualifying round. 
The game against Hendon in two weeks is the London Senior Cup (first round.)
Then we've got T**ting & Mitcham later in October in the league cup (called the 'Robert Dyas League Cup' ffs!)

Also, the stiffs are in the FA Youth Cup (v Met Police in the next qualifying round.)

And we won the Isthmian Charity Shield last month too.

We're so good, no wonder it's hard to keep up


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 1, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> 4-0 up so far at Bury Town tonight, 2 from Oztumer, 1 from Jerome Walker and an unknown third scorer. 273 in the crowd.
> 
> Witham are 3-1 up v Hemel in the FA Cup, so it looks like a trip to Witham in the next round.


We beat Bury Town 4-0 but fucking hell, Hemel came back from 3-1 down with about 10 mins to go to win 4-3, mental.

Hemel are a decent team - they havent lost this season iirc. Will be a proper test in the next round.

Here's the updated league table - up to second, woop!


----------



## steveblue (Oct 2, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> [takes deep breath.....]
> 
> FA Cup - Saturday was the 2nd qualifying round.
> The game against Hendon in two weeks is the London Senior Cup (first round.)
> ...


That is very useful and much appreciated, thank you. What about the game against Harrow Borough on 19 October?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 2, 2013)

steveblue said:


> That is very useful and much appreciated, thank you. What about the game against Harrow Borough on 19 October?


Ah yeah forgot about that one - it's the FA Trophy (all non-league clubs up to and including the conference.) I think that game must be the first qualifying round cos we haven't played in it yet this season.


----------



## Balbi (Oct 2, 2013)

We're playing T**ting a M***ham?


----------



## vornstyle76 (Oct 2, 2013)

Balbi said:


> We're playing T**ting a M***ham?


Indeed. Normally the early rounds of the League Cup see tiny, disinterested attendances on cold winter nights - but this will be a big deal.


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2013)

Balbi said:


> We're playing T**ting a M***ham?


Don't mention the scum, even with asterisks. It's too horrible to think about. 

Let's call them Twat 'em and Mash 'em from now on.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 2, 2013)

Who fancies the away trip to Bognor Regis on the 9th Nov then?


----------



## Balbi (Oct 2, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> Indeed. Normally the early rounds of the League Cup see tiny, disinterested attendances on cold winter nights - but this will be a big deal.



If it's a weeknight, I will have to be actually going out on a school night


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> Who fancies the away trip to Bognor Regis on the 9th Nov then?


It's pencilled in my diary.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 2, 2013)

Yeah I might be up for Bognor - train tickets are cheap at the moment - £5 each way. (I've also got a railcard which 4 people can travel on.)


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 3, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> We beat Bury Town 4-0 but fucking hell, Hemel came back from 3-1 down with about 10 mins to go to win 4-3, mental.
> 
> Hemel are a decent team - they havent lost this season iirc. Will be a proper test in the next round.
> 
> Here's the updated league table - up to second, woop!


 
Interesting to see Maidstone up there again. Could be another big crowd for that one (over 1000 last year iirc).


----------



## vornstyle76 (Oct 4, 2013)

To get you in the mood for tomorrow, videos of our two goals from the FA Cup win at Margate:

http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwi...goal-by-ellis-green-on-the-2892013-44933.html

http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwi...al-by-ethan-pinnock-on-the-2892013-44935.html


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 4, 2013)

can't make it tomorrow.  when is the next tuesday night home game?  i will put that in my diary.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 4, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> can't make it tomorrow.  when is the next tuesday night home game?  i will put that in my diary.


 
Tooting & Mitcham (no surrender) on the 29th.

There's also Hendon on Monday 14th.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 4, 2013)

oh, well monday 14th it is then.  but definitely on the 29th as well.


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2013)

You sure get a lot of football at this level.

*likes


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 4, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> To get you in the mood for tomorrow, videos of our two goals from the FA Cup win at Margate:
> 
> http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwi...goal-by-ellis-green-on-the-2892013-44933.html
> 
> http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwi...al-by-ethan-pinnock-on-the-2892013-44935.html


Erhun's little bit of skill to set up the cross for the first goal was absolutely sublime - I think I'm in love


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 4, 2013)

el-ahrairah I'll be there on the 14th.

Also gonna be at the Harrow cup game on Sat 19th.

Can't make it to the game tomorrow I'm afraid my Hamlet brethren, please do the pink & blue dance for me tomorrow


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 4, 2013)

what i've decided is that if i can't make the saturday home games i'll do the midweek one where possible.   so the 14th i'm well up for as it doesn't look like i can get my hamlet fix before then.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 5, 2013)

Will probably be going today.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 5, 2013)

Scutta is keen to go today...


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 5, 2013)

I'll be there, and I'm dragging my brother along. I don't think he gets it but he will do once he's there.


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2013)

On my waaaay!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 5, 2013)

One all at half time. Hamlet started well and took the lead with an own goal but lewes have been the better team for most of the half. Need to pick it up a bit in the second half.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 5, 2013)

Four two to the hamlet final score. They picked it up a LOT in the second half


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2013)

That was one hell of a game. Attendance: 712


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2013)

Some pics:






















http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/10/...ut-a-4-2-victory-over-a-well-organised-lewes/


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 6, 2013)

editor said:


> Some pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good pics. I think it was Marc-Anthony Okoye who scored the fourth though - Adeniyi got the little flicked header at the near post to set it up.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Oct 6, 2013)

4-2 win against an until then unbeaten side, even though we don't have a striker and played very badly in the first half. Not bad at all. Videos of Hamlet's goals against Lewes: 1-0, 2-1, 3-1 and 4-2.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 7, 2013)

Good comment from a Lewes fan on Twitter:



> *James Boyes* ‏@*Gingeraction*6 Oct
> I liked the vibe at Dulwich Hamlet today. Nice ground, smart team colours and the fans see the game of football the way we do at @*Lewes_cfc*


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 7, 2013)

And look at the table: after Arsenal's draw yesterday, we must be one of the form teams in the entire country


----------



## vornstyle76 (Oct 8, 2013)

Not sure I like this Lewes attempt to lure us into mutual cocksucking after they were deservedly vanquished. They seem to forget we only watch football cos bearbaiting, cockfighting and weaselramming are illegal. The Catholic-burning prod bastards.

Away in the FA Cup this sat. The 758 bus from Victoria goes close to Hemel Hempstead's ground, though it's a Green Line so it's £10 return. If Margate in the previous round is anything to go by it'll be a brilliant atmosphere. Oooh, and the ground's got cover at both ends. PDF of the bus timetable: http://www.greenline.co.uk/uploadedfiles/Services/South_East/SEHH748,758,759_290713_160513.pdf


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm mulling over this match....


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 9, 2013)

Hemel are on a cracking run of form - top of their table (the Southern Premier Division - the same level in the league pyramid as the Isthmian Premier league we're in) and have won about 8-10 games in a row like we have. Should be a good test. Whoever wins will be in the draw for the 4th qualifying round of the FA Cup, where the Conference big boys come in......(like my 'other team' Luton Town  )...and one game away from the first round proper.


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2013)

Is anyone going to this? Depending on how monster my Friday night is (and how arduous the journey to Hemel-land will be), I might give it a go.


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2013)

You can get a direct train from Balham (one hour) and then it's a jaunty walk to the ground. 

Hmm. Bit of a schlep.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 10, 2013)

editor said:


> Is anyone going to this? Depending on how monster my Friday night is (and how arduous the journey to Hemel-land will be), I might give it a go.


Tempted, but I'm supposed to be going to Luton. Might still change my mind though. 

You can get a train from Euston - takes 24 mins. Bit cheaper than the Balham train too. (Quite a walk from Hemel station to the ground iirc.)


----------



## vornstyle76 (Oct 11, 2013)

There's a bus from Watford Junction which goes about 5 min walk from the ground.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Oct 11, 2013)

To whet your appetites: http://www.hemeltoday.co.uk/sport/f...e-fa-cup-clash-1-5575003#.UlgDL_rsbow.twitter 1,000+ crowd expected, apparently. And to not wet your heads, the luxury of cover behind both goals.


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm on my way!  Hardcore etc.


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2013)

Hemel player commits nasty foul. "You dirty northern bastard" sing the Hamlet crowd


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2013)

Tight game and lively fans at both ends. Proper FA Cup atmosphere!


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2013)

Hemel are a good team. This is going to be a tough one.


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2013)

1-1. Sublime chip from the Turkish wonder put us 1-0 up. Hemel equalise with a goal after the ref fails to blow for an obvious foul. Grrr.


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2013)

I chested the ball back onto the field of play with some panache there.

 Hamlet are playing a blinder with a great crowd behind them.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 12, 2013)

BT Sport cameras at the game, look forward to seeing replay of Erhun's goal!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 12, 2013)

Score?


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2013)

We've gone off the boil a bit. We're losing 1-2.


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2013)

Couple of ace saves from Phil.  We're hanging on here.


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2013)

1-3. Arse.


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2013)

Quality bit of old school civil disobedience against petty stewarding there.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Oct 12, 2013)

Our reaction to the stewarding saved the game for me. One minute we were depressed at meekly heading out of the Cup, the next we were singing and dancing and properly irrationally proud to be DHFC.

I was all set to commend Hemel's support who are the first fans to outsing us in quite a while, but on the way out I heard such hatefully casual racism I now just think they're a bunch of cunts.


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> I was all set to commend Hemel's support who are the first fans to outsing us in quite a while, but on the way out I heard such hatefully casual racism I now just think they're a bunch of cunts.


Oh really? That is disappointing . Please post up more details.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Oct 12, 2013)

I walked out


----------



## vornstyle76 (Oct 12, 2013)

I walked out alone, and with the voodoo stick making me a bit of target got a few very similar comments, along the lines of "South London's full of blacks, you're gonna get killed mate." When I reacted a whole group just laughed at the notion what they were saying was wrong. one guy crowbarred some Islamophobia in as well. Bastards.


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> I walked out alone, and with the voodoo stick making me a bit of target got a few very similar comments, along the lines of "South London's full of blacks, you're gonna get killed mate." When I reacted a whole group just laughed at the notion what they were saying was wrong. one guy crowbarred some Islamophobia in as well. Bastards.


What a bunch of wankers.


----------



## Thaw (Oct 12, 2013)

The Dulwich fans didn't exactly cover themselves in glory with what they were shouting at the female physio.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 12, 2013)

Yes felt guilty that (I/we) did not voice concern at sexist remarks made to Physio in first half - not on - we really need to be more brave in the rabble many progressives - we pointed out errors of the South London is full of song - those singing only need gentle reminder the world has moved on a tad


----------



## vornstyle76 (Oct 13, 2013)

I initially joined in that without looking thinking it was just a surreal comment. When I saw there was a female physio on I shut Michael up.


----------



## Tudor (Oct 13, 2013)

Sorry about a few goons lads, every club has them . Thought you were the best bunch of supporters we've seen in a while and the best team we've faced at Vauxhall Road this season. You had the better of the first half, especially after we'd scored. If you'd hung on to your lead a bit longer or added a second it would have been interesting. Our manager(s) sorted us out at halftime and we took care of your very impressive No 10 in the second period, he ended up dropping deeper and deeper. Dave Pearce (our equally small right winger) got into the game in the second half to give us the edge and we do have a very good bench, Charlie Mpi, who scored the third goal would be first choice for most teams at this level. Once again, sorry about "the few" who always manage to mess up for the majority. I had a chat with a couple of your lads at the end and they were very magnanimous in defeat and felt the same about "hanging" on to your lead a bit longer. Good game and please dont paint us all with the same brush. Good luck for the rest of the season, and you never know, we may see you in the Conference South (if the FA dont dump us in the North ) and if we get promoted, obviously


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2013)

Tudor said:


> Sorry about a few goons lads, every club has them . Thought you were the best bunch of supporters we've seen in a while and the best team we've faced at Vauxhall Road this season. You had the better of the first half, especially after we'd scored. If you'd hung on to your lead a bit longer or added a second it would have been interesting. Our manager(s) sorted us out at halftime and we took care of your very impressive No 10 in the second period, he ended up dropping deeper and deeper. Dave Pearce (our equally small right winger) got into the game in the second half to give us the edge and we do have a very good bench, Charlie Mpi, who scored the third goal would be first choice for most teams at this level. Once again, sorry about "the few" who always manage to mess up for the majority. I had a chat with a couple of your lads at the end and they were very magnanimous in defeat and felt the same about "hanging" on to your lead a bit longer. Good game and please dont paint us all with the same brush. Good luck for the rest of the season, and you never know, we may see you in the Conference South (if the FA dont dump us in the North ) and if we get promoted, obviously


Cheers for that Tudor. It was a good game but your lads just had that extra edge.

It was good to go to a ground with a bit of atmosphere and I like the ramshackle nature of the edges of the stadium (like the big manure pile!).

I'll be posting up pics later on so please pop back.


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2013)

Photos from Saturday's Dulwich Hamlet game are up:

































http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/10/...e-fa-cup-after-losing-1-3-at-hemel-hempstead/


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 13, 2013)

Just a few observations from an ad hoc (now regular) DHFC fan since 1973. 

willing to be corrected and certainly no criticism 

The away support for Dulwich Hamlet on Saturday was truly incredible (250 ish) made their way to Hemel (not an easy journey).

Our away support as commented on by many Hemel supporters, who stated it was the best supported away team they had seen for a while.

Credit really needs to be given to those fans who have built the fan base in recent years and those that kept the flame burning in difficult times.

Obviously, the style of football under Gavin Rose also helps fuel interest in DHFC as well and the journey to Hemel was worth it just for our goal

DHFC are building something special (like a number of other non-league clubs) from fans fed up with corporate domination of football and a longing to support a truly local community team (as arguably happens in Ireland with Gaelic football).

The Rabble is not for every fan, but the vibe it produces really elevates the match to another level - and while we may be "generally" politically right on (proud that DHFC has long commitment to anti-fascism and unwaged) we still need a little work as shown on Saturday (sexism is so 1970's and we can do better)

Again, The Rabble's wall of sound is recognised in the Ryman Leagues - but not having covered stands behind the goals has maybe stifled the development of our sound of wall - (we could learn from Hemel on this - drums, and obviously a core of supporters knew all the words etc ). In the long term we must ensure any ground development incorporates covered ends, in the short term we need to think how we can amplify our sound

Our banners are obviously top class and I was surprised Hemel only had 1 large flag (as good as that was) - flags/banners fall on a few devoted supporters (well Rob and Mishi) - need people to give a hand getting these up and taken down

The home game leaflet's are great works of art in their own right, the social media side is top class thanks to twitter, some good photographers, Southwark News, the Clubs unofficial tweets/webpage as well as Brixton Buzz

Saturday was disappointing, but lets all take pride in what is being achieved at Dulwich Hamlet FC, we will lose again this year no doubt - but we can build something special at DHFC and we can make Champion Hill a fortress on and off the pitch


----------



## Tudor (Oct 13, 2013)

Nice pictures. The ground at Hemel has come a long way since our current Chairman took over. The pitch had a huge slope on it (even bigger than the present one) and there were no stands behind the goals. We dont own the ground so are somewhat at the mercy of the landlords who would quite like to put a housing estate on it I'm sure, but I think there is some sort of legacy left by its previous owners (Brocks Fireworks) that it remains a sports ground for a period of time, nobody seems to know exactly what period of time that is . If they do move us they have to give us a ground "like for like" so we have improved the place over the last few years. We have permission to build a £1,000,000+ stand where the ramshackle luxury seating is, hence no point in putting new seats in. We have to get promoted this season to get a grant for the new stand as planning permission runs out next year. Its all about "mucking in" as you know but we are getting there and have come along way since the 90's when it really was one man and his dog watching the club, which for a town of 90,000 was shameful.Good luck fellas and hope to welcome you back in the near future.
P.S. we have Hornchurch up here on Saturday for the FA Trophy. Good side I'm guessing as they sit top of your league and stuffed Wealdstone 6 - 1 yesterday


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2013)

Tonight's game is Hamlet v Hendon in the London Senior Cup at 7:45pm.
What the chuffin' nugnuts is the London Senior Cup and what purpose does it serve?

Oh, and is anyone going?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 14, 2013)

i'm up for it and I believe Brixton Hatter was too.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 14, 2013)

the london senior cup http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/London_Senior_Cup

looks like we have won it a few times, but tooting have won it more recently than us.  therefore it is clear that we need to regain this title to send a strong message to the popular front.


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm tempted but I'm thinking it's going to be an 'intimate' crowd, no?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 14, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm tempted but I'm thinking it's going to be an 'intimate' crowd, no?


 
I'd think so. From Gavin Rose's interview at the weekend this will essentially be the reserve team so i think I'll leave it until the weekend.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 14, 2013)

i can't go at the weekend and need my pink and blue fix!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 14, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> i can't go at the weekend and need my pink and blue fix!


 
I wasn't trying to put you off! You get extra fan points for going to reserve games anyway.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 14, 2013)

One nil up at half-time, you can tell the reserves are out of form as they're already tiring.  Referee is either an idiot or a pacifist cos the lanky north Londoners are getting away with murder..


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 14, 2013)

One all and the ref and linesman should be shot.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 14, 2013)

Two one to the pink and blue with some actual football...


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 14, 2013)

Three one and we're probably through.  Not pretty though.


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> Three one and we're probably through.  Not pretty though.


Have you a machine capable of taking photographs on your persiom?


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2013)

What's the crowd like? _Bijou?_


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 14, 2013)

editor said:


> Have you a machine capable of taking photographs on your persiom?


Yes but I didn't because, well the reason why no one ever mentions my photography skills is because I don't have any.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 14, 2013)

editor said:


> What's the crowd like? _Bijou?_


pretty much.  Bigger than I expected tbh - about thirty to forty at the goal end making the best of it.


----------



## Onket (Oct 15, 2013)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Just a few observations from an ad hoc (now regular) DHFC fan since 1973.
> 
> willing to be corrected and certainly no criticism
> 
> ...



No drums, please. As well as being incredibly annoying they can actually be counter-productive. Drowning out everything else and people tend to solely rely on their lead.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 15, 2013)

vuvuzelas then


----------



## BigMoaner (Oct 15, 2013)

Drums are a cancer in modern football. Anyone who carries a drum into a football ground should be banned from each ground for life.


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2013)

BigMoaner said:


> Drums are a cancer in modern football. Anyone who carries a drum into a football ground should be banned from each ground for life.


And goal music.


----------



## BigMoaner (Oct 15, 2013)

editor said:


> And goal music.


awful. doesn't bare thinking about.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 15, 2013)

ok no drums, novuvuzelas and no goal music


----------



## pettyboy (Oct 15, 2013)

Nice little win for Dulwich last night. The youth players look very promising, and as was pointed out only 3 players over 20yo started. Don't want to get ahead of ourselves but the London Senior Cup is something we could definitely win this season.

There's some good quotes here from Gavin on the game and using the youth squad: http://www.kentishfootball.co.uk/mambo/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=9359&Itemid=38


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 15, 2013)

i dunno, the quality of football was pretty awful at times and most of the players looked worn out before the end of the first half!


----------



## pettyboy (Oct 15, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> i dunno, the quality of football was pretty awful at times and most of the players looked worn out before the end of the first half!


 
They did give the ball away quite a bit, true. But this the first taste of senior football for several of them!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 15, 2013)

well, fair enough then


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 15, 2013)

To beat a team from the same division, who mostly put out their first team, with a team full of youth players has to be a good performance really (even if it's not the biggest game for the other side.)


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 15, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> (Bigger version here: http://dulwichhamletpicturegallery.tumblr.com/image/61575033011)





im seeing them a4 pink posters everywhere  at the minute.....


----------



## vornstyle76 (Oct 16, 2013)

Onket said:


> No drums, please. As well as being incredibly annoying they can actually be counter-productive. Drowning out everything else and people tend to solely rely on their lead.


One of the younger lads sometimes borrows a drum and it certainly hasn't drowned us out and we didn't wait for its lead. Talking of sonic doping, I did think that whilst the PA is screwed it'd be quite amusing to use a big megaphone to do very partisan goal scorer and substitution announcements.


editor said:


> And goal music.


I do think at least part of the problem with goal music is they always seem to use irritatingly catchy tunes that could just so easily be on a car advert, i.e. 'Song 2' by Blur or that _da-da-da da-da-da_ '00s indie tune. I'd love to one day visit a club that had something truly bizarre, say, off the top of my head, 'Do The Mussolini (Headkick)' by Cabaret Voltaire or whatever.

Too much talk of what we can't do here. More of the can do please. They told me I couldn't make a Voodoo Stick. They said it wasn't possible. Ha! My own mother, she was on her knees, begging me, "Please don't do it, Vaughan!" with tears in her eyes. "You'll unleash untold misery by channelling the spirit of Edgar Kail through a papier-mâché mask and a couple of feather boas!" NO MOTHER, I SHALL NOT LISTEN TO YOU ANYMORE.


not-bono-ever said:


> im seeing them a4 pink posters everywhere  at the minute.....


Excellent. Whereabouts? (so we know where they survive rather than getting ripped down within a day)


----------



## Red Faction (Oct 16, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> I do think at least part of the problem with goal music is they always seem to use irritatingly catchy tunes that could just so easily be on a car advert, i.e. 'Song 2' by Blur or that _da-da-da da-da-da_ '00s indie tune. I'd love to one day visit a club that had something truly bizarre, say, off the top of my head, 'Do The Mussolini (Headkick)' by Cabaret Voltaire or whatever.quote]
> or the intro to lovely head by goldfrapp...


----------



## Onket (Oct 16, 2013)

vornstyle76 Drums can be like that, and fair play if your drum didn't drown you lot out or take over but people are lazy and it does happen over time. Best avoided imo.

And I don't really think there's been too much 'what we can't do'. I just picked one thing out of the post I quoted. I think the rest was fair enough.  The banners and posters are spot on. As is the variety of songs.

Other people mentioned things a lot of people don't like about modern football.  As you are an alternative to all that it is well worth saying.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 16, 2013)

IME one thing you are guaranteed to get with drums and bands etc is fighting over whether they're a good thing or not. Some people inevitably really hate them.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Oct 16, 2013)

Onket said:


> vornstyle76And I don't really think there's been too much 'what we can't do'. I just picked one thing out of the post I quoted.


Don't worry mate, I was haemorrhaging hyperbole.


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2013)

Who's going to the match on Saturday?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 16, 2013)

editor said:


> Who's going to the match on Saturday?



I'll be there.


----------



## pettyboy (Oct 16, 2013)

What cup is Saturday's game?


----------



## vornstyle76 (Oct 16, 2013)

pettyboy said:


> What cup is Saturday's game?


Fa Trophy... I think... This is the second most prestigious one after the FA Cup.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Oct 16, 2013)

More importantly, an opportunity for revenge! And I shall definitely be there, been missing too many of late!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 16, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> Fa Trophy... I think... This is the second most prestigious one after the FA Cup.


 
I thought he was joking after all the other cup games but it seems not.


Anyway I just went on to Pitchero to check and it says the 'top team' are 6-fingered bog dwelling tax dodgers Boston Utd.  Hamlet are 11th.


----------



## pettyboy (Oct 16, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> Fa Trophy... I think... This is the second most prestigious one after the FA Cup.


 
That rings a bell actually. We seem to be going cup crazy this week!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 16, 2013)

Yes - We should all be at Champion Hill Saturday V Harrow

(The game at Harrow was the worst I have seen DHFC play - may be because due to traffic was 20mins late and missed our goal - but we had great away support that day)

Yes We Can


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 16, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> I did think that whilst the PA is screwed it'd be quite amusing to use a big megaphone to do very partisan goal scorer and substitution announcements.



This would be awesome.


----------



## pettyboy (Oct 16, 2013)

Just had a little scour around and it is indeed the FA Trophy on Saturday.

Tooting are already out!


----------



## vornstyle76 (Oct 16, 2013)

PartisanDulwich said:


> (The game at Harrow was the worst I have seen DHFC play - may be because due to traffic was 20mins late and missed our goal - but we had great away support that day)


I lost the plot a little bit against Harrow, ranting and raging at the gods, even one of my best mates who's surely seen me at my worst was a bit shocked. If you ever hear any of the Rabble shouting "We've already won the moral victory!" its a reference to my bizarrely righteous raving that day. But, you know, jouissance, it was enjoyable.


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2013)

The Hemel fans are still feeling the love for Hamlet.


> It was a great day - Dulwich fans were great - they appeared to keep singing right to the end - and their goalie was in stark contrast to the pillock from Chesham. He engaged with the banter and he got a decent and deserved round of applause at the end. Also it was great to see the chant about Danny Alves get a chuckle from the victim on the pitch.
> I hope they go up and we play them in the next level next season.


http://tudortalk.freeforums.org/tudors-3-dulwich-hamlet-1-t1189-20.html


----------



## vornstyle76 (Oct 16, 2013)

editor said:


> The Hemel fans are still feeling the love for Hamlet.
> 
> http://tudortalk.freeforums.org/tudors-3-dulwich-hamlet-1-t1189-20.html


Though some of them still seem to be missing the point...


> if you're going to dress like that you're going to get a bit of stick


So, if a white guy dresses cool it validates three separate lots of people* being racist?
* = And I'm willing to believe they were daytripper dickheads.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Oct 16, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> Though some of them still seem to be missing the point...
> 
> So, if a white guy dresses cool it validates three separate lots of people* being racist?
> * = And I'm willing to believe they were daytripper dickheads.


 
And they called you a hippy. That is fucking uncalled for, bastards!


----------



## vornstyle76 (Oct 16, 2013)

I don't mind being called a "hippeeeee!!" as long as it isn't in an Ulster accent and followed by a head-height brick. [Edit: used to live in North Belfast, in case you're wondering what I've got against the usually beautiful Ulster accent!]


----------



## vornstyle76 (Oct 16, 2013)

However, after careful consideration I have decided that they're right, the Voodoo Stick does look a bit silly. So I've remedied it with some light-up eyes.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 16, 2013)

man, if you could zap lasers out of those eyes it would only improve it.  and perhaps a demonic roaring noise too...


----------



## Crispy (Oct 16, 2013)

The trouble with lasers is that they invisible unless they're shining _through_ something. So you'd need some stage smoke. The demonic roaring noise shouldn't be hard to engineer, however.

EDIT: However they do the smoke that comes out of model trains


----------



## Onket (Oct 16, 2013)

Pink smoke, blue lazers?

Blue smoke, pink lazers?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 16, 2013)

white smoke. one pink eye, one blue, but they'd have to be LEDs.

(cheap) lasers only come in a couple of colours, neither of which are pink or blue.


----------



## Onket (Oct 16, 2013)

I once, when I was about 15, soaked a smoke bomb in red food colouring with the aim of taking it to the football.

Ended up lighting it in the back garden to test it. It didn't really work.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Oct 16, 2013)

I'll just set fire to the whole thing at my last match before getting priced out of London.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 16, 2013)

I'll be there Saturday, hopefully with Dad Hatter in tow for his first Hamlet experience 

Sorry I couldn't make it on Monday el-ahrairah , Ms Hatter finished her course after 6 years so I had to do the honours by making the tea


----------



## magneze (Oct 16, 2013)

editor said:


> Who's going to the match on Saturday?


Yep


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 16, 2013)

magneze said:


> Yep



See you round about half time then?


----------



## magneze (Oct 16, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> See you round about half time then?


I'll be sure to pop to the bar for the goals too.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 16, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> One of the younger lads sometimes borrows a drum and it certainly hasn't drowned us out and we didn't wait for its lead. Talking of sonic doping, I did think that whilst the PA is screwed it'd be quite amusing to use a big megaphone to do very partisan goal scorer and substitution announcements.
> 
> I do think at least part of the problem with goal music is they always seem to use irritatingly catchy tunes that could just so easily be on a car advert, i.e. 'Song 2' by Blur or that _da-da-da da-da-da_ '00s indie tune. I'd love to one day visit a club that had something truly bizarre, say, off the top of my head, 'Do The Mussolini (Headkick)' by Cabaret Voltaire or whatever.
> 
> ...




still one at peckham station this AM- the John D Beasley Tuscany one. Spotted another last night on Lordship lane, the enemies of football one...

you ought be be selective on this, you dont want a tranche of peckham hipsters coming along . or do you ?


----------



## vornstyle76 (Oct 17, 2013)

not-bono-ever said:


> still one at peckham station this AM- the John D Beasley Tuscany one. Spotted another last night on Lordship lane, the enemies of football one...
> 
> you ought be be selective on this, you dont want a tranche of peckham hipsters coming along . or do you ?


I guess I could go out of my way to put them up outside Peckham's semi-hidden underwhelming art galleries but I reckon it'd be a waste of posters and sticky tape. Contrary to the picture the Evening Standard tries to paint Peckham's hardly full of Richard Florida's _creative class_.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Oct 17, 2013)

Speaking of the creative class and its immiseration through free labour... This one's far too late to get printed up, alas, so here's the e-poster:






(Bigger version here: http://dulwichhamletpicturegallery.tumblr.com/image/64282895903)


----------



## Onket (Oct 17, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 17, 2013)

Yes enemies of football still up on Lordship lane this morning CMHT office.

Rob's Poster looks great (as was the goal)

somebody needs to write up song sheets/books for DHFC


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2013)

PartisanDulwich said:


> somebody needs to write up song sheets/books for DHFC


A few have been posted here - I'll stick them up on Brixton Buzz and spread the word. If anyone wants to add a few more today, I'll post the lot up tomorrow, ready for Saturday.


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2013)

I've got about 12 ready to go! Will post later.

It might be an idea to put all the posters together somewhere on BBuzz?


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2013)

The songbook is up!

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/10/dulwich-hamlet-fc-songbook-the-great-chants-from-champion-hill/


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 17, 2013)

Maximum credit to mike at Brixton Buzz for putting up Dulwich Hamlet FC "Rabble" Song Book

Excellent piece of Community action 
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/10/dulwich-hamlet-fc-songbook-the-great-chants-from-champion-hill/


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 17, 2013)

i can'#t see any way i can be at this match and still be in Milton Keynes for 6 pm


----------



## vornstyle76 (Oct 17, 2013)

editor said:


> It might be an idea to put all the posters together somewhere on BBuzz?


My posters? They're all in reasonable sizes here on the excellently named tumblr: http://dulwichhamletpicturegallery.tumblr.com/ though can email the files if you like.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 17, 2013)

Some bod at man city wrote a really interesting article about when and for how long songs were sung - by recording times over 10 games

certain songs were sung at the beginning others after goals others after going behind and some towards the end of the game

I know Liverppol only sing "Youll never walk alone" at a certain pont - similar at celtic

At Dulwich Edgar Kail song seems to be sung early on in the game, Tuscany if were winning,Erhan Oztumer’s Song when he does something special


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 17, 2013)

*Egar Kail song is based upon an old hymn , very popular amongst afro Caribbean population locally "Give me oil in my lamp" also as the "Hosanna" song

Give me oil in my lamp keep me burning
Give me oil in my lamp, I pray,
Give my oil in my lamp, keep me burning,
Keep me burning 'till the end of day.

Sing hosanna, sing hosanna,
Sing hosanna to the King of kings!
Sing hosanna, sing hosanna,
Sing hosanna to the King!*



love this version by Eric Monty Morris circa hit in Jamaica in 1964


*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdeGnVFH-CI*


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 17, 2013)

*same song differnt words*

*Give Me Joy In My Heart Hymn*

*Give me joy in my heart, keep me praising,
Give me joy in my heart, I pray,
Give me joy in my heart, keep me praising,
Keep me praising 'till the break of day.

Sing hosanna, sing hosanna,
Sing hosanna to the King of kings!
Sing hosanna, sing hosanna,
Sing hosanna to the King.

Obviously the earlier Give me oil in my lamp was a warning to the future about Energy privatisation*


----------



## Crispy (Oct 17, 2013)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Some bod at man city wrote a really interesting article about when and for how long songs were sung - by recording times over 10 games
> 
> certain songs were sung at the beginning others after goals others after going behind and some towards the end of the game
> 
> ...


And "number eighty seven is Ellis Green" when the opposition keeper is looking too sane.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 18, 2013)

Ryman Attendances 2013 -2014

Maidstone average 1,831
Lewes 588
Wealdstone 566
Dulwich Hamlet 553


----------



## Onket (Oct 18, 2013)

Found out yesterday that my mate works with that lad who got sent off at Hemel Hemstead. So there you go.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Oct 18, 2013)

Great looking new kit ruined only by the mocking reminder most of us will be priced out of London...


----------



## pettyboy (Oct 18, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> Great looking new kit ruined only by the mocking reminder most of us will be priced out of London...


 
I like it. Any other pictures?


----------



## vornstyle76 (Oct 18, 2013)

pettyboy said:


> I like it. Any other pictures?


Nah, not that I've seen. Presume tomorrow will be its debut.

It is rather lovely. With the last kit you were able to request sponsorless ones when putting in an order, as I did, hopefully will be the case with this one.


----------



## pettyboy (Oct 18, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> Nah, not that I've seen. Presume tomorrow will be its debut.
> 
> It is rather lovely. With the last kit you were able to request sponsorless ones when putting in an order, as I did, hopefully will be the case with this one.


 
I'd like to do the same. Wouldn't want 'Wankworth' (sorry, Winkworth) souring my pink n blue torso.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 18, 2013)

At least its not FOXTONS

Ethical cleansing East Dulwich


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 18, 2013)

"The fans who traveled (to Hemel) made it feel we were playing at a higher level"

Gavin Rose - 

Hemel v DHFC FA Cup game 12th October (Southwark News)


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 18, 2013)

Kettering were the first team to have shirt sponsorship in 1976 - *Kettering Tyres*.

what a shame


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 19, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> Great looking new kit ruined only by the mocking reminder most of us will be priced out of London...


It's a shame we've not got the old skool quarters anymore, but it's alright. 

Of course, the most important thing about this new strip is that under the badge it says "DIVISION ONE SOUTH CHAMPIONS"


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 19, 2013)

Will prob be in the Fox on the Hill about 1.30 or 2pm if anyone wants a quick beer before heading down to Champion Hill for some more pre-match beers


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2013)

I've barely slept but I'm on my way soon!


----------



## magneze (Oct 19, 2013)

I've already been travelling for 45 minutes due to more tube and train closures. I will be there for kickoff!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 19, 2013)

In the bar now. Cheap beer till kickoff!


----------



## magneze (Oct 19, 2013)

Almost there!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 19, 2013)

Score?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 19, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> Score?


2-1, with the winning goal in 93rd minute, according to twitter


----------



## magneze (Oct 19, 2013)

Wonderful winner. Not the greatest game but through without a replay.


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2013)

We were just delivering our scores for the game - all in the low 3s or 4s out of 10 - when the winner went in. Cue instant reappraisal of the "classic" game we'd just witnessed.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 19, 2013)

not vintage Hamlet but a great result and a cracking winner a minute from the end, we just about deserved it. Dad liked his first Hamlet experience and was amazed to be able to bring his pint of ale to the touchline


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2013)

The happy scene at the end....


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 19, 2013)

Hamlet do seem to struggle against Harrow, we didn't play that well but kept the ball well and but for the last pass should have won by three or four.

The Rabble seemed to take a time to get into its stride. - full credit to the Youth section and drums  (Future football).

Apologies if the large flag got in the way

Over 400 for an FA Cup Trophy game also not bad - these days you have to que to get into the ground

Billericay Town next Saturday at Champion Hill 3:00pm kick off
 
View attachment 42116 View attachment 42116


----------



## Onket (Oct 19, 2013)

Drums?!


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2013)

The Leiston game on Nov 2nd is going to be rescheduled as this is the date of the next round of the FA Trophy.
The draw for the second qualifying round is tomorrow and is due to be released by the Football Association at one o'clock.


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2013)

Some photos from Saturday












http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/10/...borough-in-less-than-thrilling-fa-trophy-tie/


----------



## vornstyle76 (Oct 20, 2013)

Those goal celebration photos are wicked (though worryingly my subconscious seems to be directing me towards the camera).


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 20, 2013)

Am thinking of taking my son to watch a Dulwich game, How much for an adult and a 14 year old ?


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2013)

Adult £10, £4 under 16s.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 21, 2013)

editor said:


> Adult £10, £4 under 16s.


Thanks, more than affordable too.


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2013)

SarfLondoner said:


> Thanks, more than affordable too.


There's a generous range of concessions at Hamlet, including NHS staff (great to see the NHS banner there too on Saturday).


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 21, 2013)

Me and my son have Millwall season tickets which narrows the cost to £17 and £8 per match, add the Hamlet price to that and its 2 games for the price of one premier category c game.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 21, 2013)

Also it's £3.50 a pint, and £2.50 for an hour after the game (and on Saturday before the game as well.)


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2013)

WilI be there on Saturday? Yes, I shall. Anyone else?


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 21, 2013)

editor said:


> WilI be there on Saturday? Yes, I shall. Anyone else?


we are away this saturday so will be going to watch "The Hamlet" for the first time.


----------



## pettyboy (Oct 21, 2013)

Here's the draw for the FA Trophy Second Round - Leatherhead at home for us. Game to be played November 2nd.

http://www.thefa.com/News/competiti...t/fa-trophy-second-round-qualifying-draw.aspx


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2013)

Leatherhead, eh? We have *history*.


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2013)

How shoddy is this photo from the FA's home page? Nothing is in focus and the picture is shit!


----------



## magneze (Oct 21, 2013)

Amateur photographer for the amateur cup?


----------



## vornstyle76 (Oct 21, 2013)

Pantomime gimpmask villainry. I hope we tonk them like the Berlin Wall before them.


----------



## magneze (Oct 21, 2013)

Onket said:


> Drums?!


I was standing next to it for a bit on Saturday. Stood well away for the second half, but that was far away from the singing. Some kind of mid-point is required. Far enough not to be deafened but near enough feel part of the singing.


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2013)

magneze said:


> I was standing next to it for a bit on Saturday. Stood well away for the second half, but that was far away from the singing. Some kind of mid-point is required. Far enough not to be deafened but near enough feel part of the singing.


At least it was quite half-arsed drumming with no discernible rhythm, and it only broke out in occasional flurries. 

It's the massive bass drums that pointlessly pound away throughout every single fucking second of the game that wind me up the most.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Oct 21, 2013)

It occurred to me on Saturday as I walked twenty meters to find someone how isolated the chants can be. Could hang out with guys and form a secondary singing block?


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2013)

We should bring along our own roof for extra sound.


----------



## shifting gears (Oct 21, 2013)

Yep in for Saturday having worked god knows how many weekends on the trot, finally a Saturday off


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 21, 2013)

Yes defo Saturday against the Essex boys 

I thought the "Rabble" didn't get into its grove on Saturday v Harrow

But good to see the Youth coming forward to lead songs etc

Could do with more flags (but as someone rightly pointed out must be careful not to obstruct view - apologies) 

Also noted on Saturday was the lack of more excessive, over enthusiastic swearing - which now the Rabble has attracted some youngster, think we need to be mindful of this

Rob could certainly do with some help with the flags, especially as we hope to develop backdrop

The Leatherhead game looks key spectacular - so maybe we should look to produce a number of flags - you can get 5ft x 3ft pink and blue (blue ensign - parliamentary flag) for about £4 - 10 on ebay would look amazing - 20 better

Leaterhead another brick in the wall


But next 

_Billericay Dickie here we come_

_26th October Dulwich Hamlet v Billericay Saturday 3:00_pm Champion Hill


----------



## Crispy (Oct 21, 2013)

FUN FACT: My cousin-in-law was one of Billericay Ladies' best players, and now manages the team.


----------



## han (Oct 21, 2013)

Can I have your autograph?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 21, 2013)

apparently the missis is off at a conference on saturday so billericay it is.  essex scum etc.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 21, 2013)

han said:


> Can I have your autograph?


Anything for my fans


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 21, 2013)

Yeah I will be there Saturday


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 21, 2013)

Weather set good for Saturday

Fair Weather Supporters ! so no bloody excuses

we need at least 580 through the turnstiles


----------



## vornstyle76 (Oct 22, 2013)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Could do with more flags (but as someone rightly pointed out must be careful not to obstruct view - apologies)


To be honest I don't think your double-flag was particularly obstructive. They could always move a few feet to get a better view, we're hardly overcharged Premier League fans stuck in one seat. The flags add to the spectacle.


PartisanDulwich said:


> Also noted on Saturday was the lack of more excessive, over enthusiastic swearing - which now the Rabble has attracted some youngster, think we need to be mindful of this


Hmmmm... I think most people who take kids to football are aware there's gonna be some swearing. And for some of us swearing is very normal. I think there'll always be tense situations where we (by which I probably mean, I) can't help it.

el-ahrairah, when Dulwich scored their second goal against Lowestoft in the first game of the season my mate Joe overexcitedly grabbed me and screamed, "Communism is inevitable!!!"


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm afraid I can swear a bit when the footballing occasion demands it.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 22, 2013)

Obviously discriptive langaguage is going to be used at key momemnts of the game
certainly not thought police

was simply pointing out that on Saturday - very one seemed more aware that a number of the invited school kids had for what ever reason decided to stand along with the rabble (we were young once)
it was commendation rather than any critism

Working on a collection of Partisan flags (Italy, France, Yugoslave)

On another point, can I just say the Buxton Buzz pictures and accompanying text is always spot on journalism and available usually within 48 hours of the game

I really wish the video of the goals went up quicker on the Dulwich Hamlet FC site

recognising of course every one is a volunteer


We are many - They are Few !


----------



## Onket (Oct 22, 2013)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Champion Hill


 
Do they still do that jukebox thingy?

Someone HAS to get them to play Champion Sound.



I apologise if that doesn't work, I have had to copy it from another thread as youtube is blocked here.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Oct 22, 2013)

Onket said:


> Do they still do that jukebox thingy?
> 
> Someone HAS to get them to play Champion Sound.



I think it was the bass on my Prince Far I and Roots Manuva tracks that killed the PA system. It's apparently gonna be working again next Saturday. And, ooh what a coincidence, speaking of next Saturday...







I've gone for one aimed at working on street-level rather than looking for retweets in the unreality of the internet. Big fuck off D-U-L-W-I-C-H-H-A-M-L-E-T in funky lettering, visible from the other side of the road, on the bus etc.

P.S. Just you wait till the T**t*ng one.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 23, 2013)

I've seen the T**t*ng poster and it is proper badboy - look out for it in a boozer near you 

As for swearing, that was always one of the best things about going to football as a kid - it was basically allowed. I used to love it. I don't think I've ever laughed as much as when I started to encounter 'terrace banter' from the age of 7/8/9 onwards


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 23, 2013)

you'll have to help me out with the latin on the Billericay poster vornstyle76 - 'our moral victory...' er....'now for the mathematical victory'? Does that refer to something in particular?

ps - good to hear the PA has been sorted


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2013)

Love this comment on the BBuzz Harrow report:


> I was stood behind the goal in the 2nd half and in all my years of league + nonleague i’ve never seen a crowd celebrate a goal like that. You lot are proper fans. Real passionate swines. And all for a FA Trophy qualifier!!! What are you like when it’s an IMPORTANT game? Fair play.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Oct 23, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> you'll have to help me out with the latin on the Billericay poster vornstyle76 - 'our moral victory...' er....'now for the mathematical victory'? Does that refer to something in particular?


It's meant to mean, "We've already won the moral victory, now let's win the mathematical victory". Much like the 'Soul Taxi' flag, it's an in-joke that only a handful of people will get, which is terrible of me.


> I was stood behind the goal in the 2nd half and in all my years of league + nonleague i’ve never seen a crowd celebrate a goal like that. You lot are proper fans. Real passionate swines. And all for a FA Trophy qualifier!!! What are you like when it’s an IMPORTANT game? Fair play.


That's quite a compliment. And kinda true, we're getting pretty wild. The amount of primal roaring when Erhun chipped the goal against Hemel was probably more intense than the average big club's fans experience when they actually win the bloody FA Cup.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 23, 2013)

What a great comment (really good of the Harrow fan) and a credit to those that have built up the craic at Dulwich Hamlet - As Rob says the celebration at Hemel was wild - not only because of class goal but because we had turnout a truly fansatsic following (still say 250 made the trip).

Rarely could so many have watched DH play away and taken so many flags, banners, chants.

Walking to the ground I expected a few of the usual comrades - but as we grouped around the entrance and in the pub it was clear that everyone had made a big effort.

Really could do with thinking how we can set the bar high for the Leatherhead game  - and reach a new level of production


----------



## vornstyle76 (Oct 23, 2013)

Can't really wait until after the Billy Ricky match to unleash this beast...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 24, 2013)

KAPOW!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 24, 2013)

PartisanDulwich said:


> ...not only because of class goal but because we had turnout a truly fansatsic following (still say 250 mad the trip).


250 for an away game is amazing….at Luton in the conference we get 6,000-7,000 at home but the away teams rarely bring more than 50-100 unless it's someone like Cambridge or Wrexham. Big up the Hamlet faithful!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 24, 2013)

Woolfie (Robert Lindsay) was actually a Derby Fan (same colour scarf)

and he and TPF  were always far to much of a Trotty and lacking in working class discipline


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 24, 2013)

Your posters are mental, vornstyle76  Can't wait for your effort for the Enfield Town game (my team).
Good luck on Saturday! We'll be losing at Maidstone...


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 24, 2013)

PartisanDulwich said:


> and he and TPF  were always far to much of a Trotty and lacking in working class discipline



vanguardists without a van.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 24, 2013)

Who's up for the game on Saturday then? Hope to see you there.


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm there, obvs.


----------



## magneze (Oct 25, 2013)

Might have been decorating but that's now next weekend. I'm there.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 25, 2013)

I''ll be there.


----------



## shifting gears (Oct 25, 2013)

IN


----------



## Lucy Fur (Oct 25, 2013)

Deffo!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 25, 2013)

yup.


----------



## Cassiusclayvey (Oct 25, 2013)

Me n my friends have started coming down to champion hill again this season after a lengthy break from DHFC n I've gotta say it's just more fun than any other football ground out there. 

I think, therefore I Ham.


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2013)

I hope the weather isn't going to throw a spanner in the works tomorrow.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 25, 2013)

Planning on going


----------



## vornstyle76 (Oct 25, 2013)

I'll be there, riding my pteranodon into battle and demanding the fresh blood of the Essexkin.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 25, 2013)

in

No Pasaran

Dulwich Hamlet Partisan's


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 25, 2013)

some half-time entertainment http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwi...oundup&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=football


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 25, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> I'll be there, riding my pteranodon into battle and demanding the fresh blood of the Essexkin.



people from essex don't have fresh blood, they have a kind of weird-smelling jelly instead.  fact.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 25, 2013)

Surely no repeat of the unsporting chant of (hi hi)


Fake tan, no fans !!


----------



## Balbi (Oct 26, 2013)

I'll be along  Need to warm up for T**t*ng & M**ch*am.


----------



## Balbi (Oct 26, 2013)

Danny the Stewards been sacked for 'smelling of drink' according to him. He's getting mashup, his own words rather than me being all twatty with words.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 26, 2013)

Balbi said:


> Danny the Stewards been sacked for 'smelling of drink' according to him. He's getting mashup, his own words rather than me being all twatty with words.


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2013)

I hope to smell of drink soon.


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2013)

Still 1-0 to Hamlet but Billericay are battling hard.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 26, 2013)

Bill - a - ric - é, according to sleaterkinney.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 26, 2013)

Rhymes with filler tricky


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2013)

2-1 to the Hamlet. Tight game but three points in the bag!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 26, 2013)

Squeaky bum time at the end there, the Essex boys had a few decent chances in the last 15 mins, but I think we just deserved to win 2-1. Some  tougher teams have made us work hard in the past few weeks and, like today, we've not always been able to play our trademark, flowing, attack-and-be-damned style of football. But we're still getting results and we're showing we can feel confident against any team in this league. These are the sorts of games which will count come the end of the season if we want to be there or thereabouts…

Forza the Hamlet! Another valuable and important win today 

Now for T***ing & Mi****am


----------



## vornstyle76 (Oct 26, 2013)

Had a chat with Danny after the game. He's philosophical about it.

Great win. We're doing so well, outperforming teams who've recently been in the Conference South. I tip my bicorne to Gavin Rose's ability to put a team together for, relative to some of our rivals, peanuts.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 26, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> Had a chat with Danny after the game. He's philosophical about it.
> 
> Great win. We're doing so well, outperforming teams who've recently been in the Conference South. I tip my bicorne to Gavin Rose's ability to put a team together for, relative to some of our rivals, peanuts.


It's incredible really. We are second. The record is W10 D2 L2 and we have the joint meanest defence in the league.


----------



## shifting gears (Oct 26, 2013)

Great vibe today. HAd no sleep and was proper leathered but I had a tremendous day out


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2013)

Look at that lovely second goal going in.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 26, 2013)

View attachment 42540     View attachment 42540   View attachment 42540 Dulwich Hamlet 2-1 victory over Bill or Ricky

Some key FACTS

WE WON (Games when we grind out a hard fought win)

ATTENDANCE AT THE MATCH WAS 706 (These are incredible attendance figures - 2nd highest in divison))

Other notes about the game,
The Rabble is growing in size (or at least people standing behind the goal DHFC are attacking) which is great, however the singing was a bit ropey today - missing some key leaders and Rob's voice was only good enough for The Voice

The PA system need totally replacing

Hard hats are back in  (we need more pink & blue )
Need to sort out the flags - (and Rob needs a hand at the beginning and end of the game


Very pleased to see the Unison - Defend our NHS - pitch side board and the Unison ad in the programe

Long term we desperately need cover over the goal ends (at very least Edgar Kail Way end) surely this would not be too expensive ??

Lets keep the buzz going on and off pitch


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 26, 2013)

'erhun oztumer small' ?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 26, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> 'erhun oztumer small' ?



hes 5ft 2
hes pink & blue


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 26, 2013)

Although I'm dead excited about playing T***ing on Tuesday night, I can't shake this niggling feeling that I need to come up with an amusing banner/flag for the Leatherhead game next Saturday. vornstyle76 's posters have inspired me. I need some concrete ideas. Maybe my mates from Brickston can help. After all, the fans are the mortar that holds the club together, so we need to lay down some foundations, fire up some ideas in the kiln of Support, and ensure our defence doesn't collapse at the crucial moment…


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 26, 2013)

Another brick in the wall (not very original)

pink pig picture was over Battersea power station (so South London)

"Hey Leatherhead leave them fans alone"

"We do't need no Tooting Mitcham"
We dont need no

We don't need no education
We don't need no thought control
No dark sarcasm in the classroom
Teachers leave them kids alone
Hey teacher leave them kids alone
All in all it's just another brick in the wall
All in all you're just another brick in the wall

Leatherhead is mentioned in the original H.G. Wells book _The War of the Worlds_. *Day Ten* (roughly) is when Leatherhead (where the narrator sent his wife for safety) is destroyed by a Martian attack, killing everyone.

Monty Python's Flying Circus makes reference to Leatherhead in the "Red Indian in Theatre" sketch, when Eric Idle, in Native American costume says, "When moon high over prairie, when wolf howl over mountain, when mighty wind roar through Yellow Valley, we go Leatherhead Rep - block booking, upper circle - whole tribe get it on three and six each."

In the TV series _The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_, the house that was used for Arthur Dent's residence is in Leatherhead.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 27, 2013)

hey, Dulwich, Leave that wall alone


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 27, 2013)

Let's have a look at the top of that lovely table


----------



## vornstyle76 (Oct 27, 2013)

PartisanDulwich said:


> The Rabble is growing in size (or at least people standing behind the goal DHFC are attacking) which is great, however the singing was a bit ropey today - missing some key leaders and Rob's voice was only good enough for The Voice


Mishi and Burty are always a miss, definitely our best singers, but I thought the singing was quite good towards the end, several pockets giving it some across the Dog Kennel Hill End (_Curva Autolavaggio_?). Yeah, we're all over the place, like a Throbbing Gristle b-side remixed with a cat abattoir, but we are football fans after all. I especially liked the bit where me and G-Man climbed on the railings to belt some numbers out.


PartisanDulwich said:


> The PA system need totally replacing


Bring your megaphone and we'll do a voluntary PA system!


Brixton Hatter said:


> Let's have a look at the top of that lovely table


To be competing with Maidstone again is even more impressive as last season they budgeted for crowds of 700 at their new ground, this season they've budgeted for approx. 2,000, plus they must have money left over from 2012/13. Maidstone are a former/reborn league club with the crowds and resources of such a beast. It'll be very tough to keep up with them but should be a hell of a ride.


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2013)

Photos from the game:















http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/10/...ricay-town-2-1-at-champion-hill-south-london/


----------



## Tricky Skills (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm beginning to realise that my Dulwich disappearance around 2008 was because I wasn't embracing The Rabble. The Glory Hunter within LOVED it on Saturday - by far the best atmosphere that I've experienced at Champion Hill. The inclusiveness is brilliant. Has football always been this fun?

Something very special is happening down at Dulwich right now.

Many thanks to those who have helped to kick start this great club.


----------



## Cassiusclayvey (Oct 27, 2013)

Wanna spook the scum on Tuesday and all wear Halloween masks?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 28, 2013)

Hemel came from 3-1 down at home to draw 3-3 with Sutton (Sutton also missed a penalty)  in the FA cup on Saturday in front of 1455 - Both now go into Tuesdays FA Cup draw


----------



## vornstyle76 (Oct 28, 2013)

Tricky Skills said:


>


What the fuck are they doing with that Bristol City flag? Who do they think they are? Altona 93? KMT. I get mad when I see a kid at the game in a Barcelona shirt, never mind this cheek. One of the great things about Hamlet is the fact that unlike so many of our comparables we have a definite 'Dulwich first' vibe. Obviously loads of people have second clubs, but at the match it's all about DHFC. Anyway, speaking of *ahem* inclusiveness...


Tricky Skills said:


> I'm beginning to realise that my Dulwich disappearance around 2008 was because I wasn't embracing The Rabble. The Glory Hunter within LOVED it on Saturday - by far the best atmosphere that I've experienced at Champion Hill. The inclusiveness is brilliant. Has football always been this fun?
> 
> Something very special is happening down at Dulwich right now.
> 
> Many thanks to those who have helped to kick start this great club.


I think Gavin Rose is the man most directly responsible. Whilst the coincidence of loads of people starting to come over the last few years is a huge factor, Gavin's ability to put a great and charismatic team together with scarce resources has brought those euphoric moments that have episodically whipped us up into a bit of a frenzy. I do wonder what would happen if he went. And a big shout out to the old-school fans, the proper Rabble who basically kept the club going through leaner years, whose voluntary work has _literally_ kept the club going, who over a post-match pint (or diet coke in Mishi's case) will regale you with eccentric (and occasionally awe-inspiring) tales from the past, a rich and un-sterile oral history of the club.


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> What the fuck are they doing with that Bristol City flag?


The lack of Innggurlaaannd flags has always been a big bonus at Hamlet, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## pettyboy (Oct 28, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> I think Gavin Rose is the man most directly responsible. Whilst the coincidence of loads of people starting to come over the last few years is a huge factor, Gavin's ability to put a great and charismatic team together with scarce resources has brought those euphoric moments that have episodically whipped us up into a bit of a frenzy. I do wonder what would happen if he went.


 
There's a 'chicken & the egg' element to it. Loud fans are going to help spur on the team but the team playing well keeps the crowds coming back. Credit to Gavin for sticking with the project.

I also genuinely think that the Rabble do make a massive difference in the growing reputation of the club. Players know that if they come to Dulwich, they'll be playing in front of 500+ crowds every week (often more) and it actually means something to the supporters. Better that than a damp night in Kent or Essex in front of one man and his dog...


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 28, 2013)

pettyboy said:


> There's a 'chicken & the egg' element to it. Loud fans are going to help spur on the team but the team playing well keeps the crowds coming back. Credit to Gavin for sticking with the project.
> 
> I also genuinely think that the Rabble do make a massive difference in the growing reputation of the club. .



I totally agree with this, Gavin Rose attractive style of play is bringing back the fans week in week out, as is, the buzz created before the games on social media, posters, chat and of course at the game - the Rabble has become a great asset - (I have to accept like others I would have felt strange standing with the Rabble rather than seated - but now I really enjoy the craic - their are some very witty contributions (often aimed at the away goalkeeper - who usually gets a tirade of questions directed at him on issues as varied as to their view of Mugabe or the Guardian editorial backing the LibDems at the 2010 general election, to only having half a hair cut or the tanning booths of Essex - or the size of their badge)

I have noticed sportingly some Rabble fans have taken to congratulating the goalkeeper after the whistle - a process I think we should encourage

Obviously, kids are going to wear the shirts of the corporate monopolies, maybe we should be ensuring kids can buy cheap (subsidised) Dulwich hamlet shirts

While we cannot have a big say on what happens on the pitch we can on the stands, the flags are getting better and better - still dream of  a huge Edgar Kail/Che Guvera - Left wingers  banner

It was good to see DHFC stickers at east Dulwich station, but a banner on the top of the old garden centre  - welcome to Champion Hill would be great

We also need a board (like DHFC) used to have on the edge of the park informing the public of the next home game

Art and Progressive viewpoint are essential for the project as they bind us into a common cause

Yes Rob you can have a megaphone on Tuesday

The weather is set good for Tuesday night

But, must plan for English weather, could easily whip up a large tarp to keep off the rain - but any progress on a cheap tin number ???

When I first visited champion hill as a kid, with 170 others I used to be regaled with the glory days of Dulwich hamlet - often as the fog rolled across the ground obscuring the other goal _ As stated these are happy days again - lets make the most of them

Its not going to be great for much longer unless we keep adapting, and sharing ideas - 

Take your dreams for reality

well done to all who have brought us so far - It's a real joy in my life and I know many others)


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2013)

No 5 was scum though.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 28, 2013)

Here's Erhun's penalty: (I must have clenched from excitement when we scored and pressed the 'stop' button cos unfortunately I cut off the crowd celebrations  )



I heard a rumour (no pun intended) that Luton are interested in Erhun….


----------



## vornstyle76 (Oct 28, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Here's Erhun's penalty: (I must have clenched from excitement when we scored and pressed the 'stop' button cos unfortunately I cut off the crowd celebrations  )



Nice. Wow, the voodoo stick really enhances the traditional fists in the air celebration!


Brixton Hatter said:


> I heard a rumour (no pun intended) that Luton are interested in Erhun….


Oh dear. You'll be popular! Can only hope wherever he does eventually go will use him properly (i.e. build the team round him) rather than just using him as a semi-trusted 85th minute sub a few times when they're chasing a game.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 29, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> Oh dear. You'll be popular! Can only hope wherever he does eventually go will use him properly (i.e. build the team round him) rather than just using him as a semi-trusted 85th minute sub a few times when they're chasing a game.


That is the danger - I'd hate to see him sit on the subs bench. We have a large squad already and decent players & cover in every position. I don't think it would be arrogant to say I don't think Luton need him - we're already doing well. We had a very similar player called John Paul Kissock, who was a 5ft scouser with incredible control who used to take the piss out of opposition players - not much end product though, unlike Erhun. The fans kinda loved him but he ended up being considered a 'luxury' player. Better for Erhun to be playing every week and delighting his fans. 

Could just be speculation - when you have a bit of money (relatively) in the conference you tend to get linked to every decent player around. Erhun should stay at Dulwich….I think we know he can play at a higher level - which is why he should stay and help steer the Dulwich roller coaster to towards the Conference South.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 29, 2013)

Fun fact of the day - before Erhun's penalty on Saturday, the last Dulwich player to score against Billericay Town was one Peter Crouch, during his one month loan spell from Spurs in March 2000.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 29, 2013)

Preview for tonight's league cup game: http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/this-evenings-match-preview-1080046.html


----------



## tomario (Oct 29, 2013)

Whats the story behind the #transportine ?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 29, 2013)

tomario said:


> Whats the story behind the #transportine ?



http://wordsmith.org/words/transpontine.html
http://transpont.blogspot.co.uk/search/label/The word Transpontine


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 29, 2013)

so, roll call for tonight?  i've packed my scarf and am prepared for beer action.


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm all fired up and ready.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 29, 2013)

PRESENTE

Enemy at the Gates !!!

No Pasaran !!!


----------



## tomario (Oct 29, 2013)

looking forward to tonights game. Hopefully a big gate as well


----------



## Onket (Oct 29, 2013)

tomario said:


> Whats the story behind the #transportine ?


 


Crispy said:


> http://wordsmith.org/words/transpontine.html
> http://transpont.blogspot.co.uk/search/label/The word Transpontine


 

I had been meaning to look this up myself. So, cheers for asking the question, and cheers for answering it.


----------



## shifting gears (Oct 29, 2013)

IN


----------



## vornstyle76 (Oct 29, 2013)

I've been banging a drum for the word transpontine since I saw it graffito'd on a Streatham railway arch age 12 or so and (eventually) found out it means both South London AND lurid melodrama (who cool is that?!). Good to see it finally gaining some traction. The blog of that name helps too. In the future I foresee a whole branding empire. Transpontine Toothpaste. Transpontine Funeral Services. Transpontine 3D Printer Plastic Supplies.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Oct 29, 2013)

Stuck in Essex this evening


----------



## Balbi (Oct 29, 2013)

Reporting for duty  Scarf, ridiculous sheepskin coat, hat - voice warming up.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Oct 29, 2013)

Text message from the wife: "Hope you beat the Tooting scum x"


----------



## vornstyle76 (Oct 30, 2013)

Tooting & Mitcham & 5 Fans United FC, absolute joke, a dying football fanbase. Timid atmosphere tonight because very quickly we began to feel sorry for them. Useless 'rivals' as it takes two to tango. And also a quite daunting sign of how fragile things are in non-league. Here's a clip of their winning goal in the 2008 play-off to show how they do - or at least did - have fans:

Let's never let this happen to DHFC.


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2013)

Much respect to the tiny handful of fans who could be bothered to make the _massive_ journey over to Hamlet, but the truth is that they're not even worth having as 'rivals' any more.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 30, 2013)

Brilliant attendance mid week for a cup game 349 at Champion Hill, however with the players out on the pitch the Rabble consisted of two - pleased to say Rabble ended up over 100 strong

The singing while sporadic in first half could be heard very clearly around the ground and on another plus
Rob finally got the banners looking great behind the goal

The football was scrappy due to 9 plus changes from Saturday starting 11 and Tooting's poor away fan base (5 behind the goal and at most another 10) certainly undermined the edge to the game. (Phil Wilson was great again)

Thanks in large to Mishi the last 10 mins became a classic Rabble galvanising, tour de'force , with Gavin Roses pink & blue army belted out at full volume into the might air, echoing around dog kennel hill

Also good to see friends from Germany again, and overheard early plans to visit them again

Saturday 9th November - Bognor Tour (average home attendance 414 - highest 478) still places on the coach leaves Champion Hill at 10 : 30 (cost just £14) - Bognor's ground is at Nyewood Lane - PO212TY

But to return to attendance at champion Hill - 349 mid week for obscure cup game, that's really great now for good turnout against Leatherhead


----------



## pettyboy (Oct 30, 2013)

Enjoyed last night. As has been said, football was unspectacular but there's always something special about midweek football, under the flood lights.
One factor worth bearing in mind about T & M is the emergence of a breakaway club, the Wanderers (http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/tootingmitchamwanderersfc/ ). I wouldn't like to say, but perhaps the Terrors hardcore have given up on T&M United?

Maybe we need to reassess the rivalry...


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2013)

pettyboy said:


> Enjoyed last night. As has been said, football was unspectacular but there's always something special about midweek football, under the flood lights.
> One factor worth bearing in mind about T & M is the emergence of a breakaway club, the Wanderers (http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/tootingmitchamwanderersfc/ ). I wouldn't like to say, but perhaps the Terrors hardcore have given up on T&M United?


They're scum as well, whoever they are.


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2013)

Match report:

















http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/10/...-and-mitcham-utd-on-a-chilly-october-evening/


----------



## vornstyle76 (Oct 30, 2013)

editor said:


>


Admittedly, a lot of clubs at this level would love that to be a photo of their home end on a cold Tuesday evening League Cup game, and will wonder what the hell we're moaning about.


pettyboy said:


> One factor worth bearing in mind about T & M is the emergence of a breakaway club, the Wanderers (http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/tootingmitchamwanderersfc/ ). I wouldn't like to say, but perhaps the Terrors hardcore have given up on T&M United?


Word on the street is that T&M's owner is possibly trying to decline the club as he can sell the land off if they get relegated to the 9th tier. However, the breakaway club's attendances barely reach double figures so it's not just that. 156 saw the original T&M thump Whitstable, a team one point above them, 6-0 last saturday, which you'd think would rally the troops a bit. I guess some feared they had no hope against us (our first XI would have utterly destroyed them, 5-0 at least).


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 30, 2013)

Some great pictures and good report at Buxton Buzz (as usual top marks) - I am always amazed how you get such good pics from the game (always seem to have a good shot of the key action)
and these reports are vital part of building the fan base

I have to say I do love our flags - some in the match report show the Tooting goalkeeper against a backdrop of Transpontine, Tuscany, International Brigade, Che Guvera, peace flags as well as Dulwich flags  and a row of arty flags above the heads of home fans (not many grounds could you see that) and worth the admittion price alone.

Heard a conversation amongst one section of the Rabble on whether we should have a an Irish (Connolly Brigade) and or American (Lincoln Brigade) International Brigade banner - and also glad to see the Cornish Peoples Republic shirts our friends in Meybon Kernow will be pleased

I have to say the pub (looks very inviting) is that the Cherry tree ??
(ed no its the Fox on the Hill)

So are we all agreed the craic was good for the 349 - especially those in the Rabble on the La _Curva Transpontine last night_

_Gavin Rose - Pink & Blue Army
_


----------



## Crispy (Oct 30, 2013)

That's the Fox on the Hill if I'm not mistaken


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 30, 2013)

yes, i see wetherspoons table kibble.


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2013)

Crispy said:


> That's the Fox on the Hill if I'm not mistaken


Indeed it is. And many cut-price beers were consumed. It breaks the walk back home up quite delightfully.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 30, 2013)

I really like that pub


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2013)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Some great pictures and good report at Buxton Buzz (as usual top marks) - I am always amazed how you get such good pics from the game (always seem to have a good shot of the key action)
> and these reports are vital part of building the fan base
> 
> I have to say I do love our flags - some in the match report show the Tooting goalkeeper against a backdrop of Transpontine, Tuscany, International Brigade, Che Guvera, peace flags as well as Dulwich flags  and a row of arty flags above the heads of home fans (not many grounds could you see that) and worth the admittion price alone.
> ...


If I get my way there's going to be a Welsh-based one coming at some point, and an urban75/brixtonbuzz one.


----------



## Onket (Oct 30, 2013)

Crispy said:


> I really like that pub


 
I've STILL never been. Had to miss it off the list prior to the Palace friendly and then run for a train afterwards.

Anyone know if they've got badges back in stock, by the way?


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2013)

A pink and blue dragon?


----------



## Onket (Oct 30, 2013)

Actually not bad at all. Might need some words on it, though?


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm only just warming up the idea! Trouble is, my mate set the bar so high with 'DULTRAS' I fear I can't get anything done until it at least matches that level of wit.


----------



## Onket (Oct 30, 2013)

Yes, the standard is VERY high.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## Crispy (Oct 30, 2013)

Dull cosi pentrefan translates (google translates anyway) to Dull Itch Hamlet

Or just go for Dulwich Pentrefan


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 30, 2013)

Mewn _undeb_ mae nerth - Unity is strength

or entering the spirit (or not)

Dulwich Tafia


Dic Penderyn


----------



## vornstyle76 (Oct 30, 2013)

I have ambitions on a "DRADICAL HURBANISM" banner, and a 'robot footballer of the automated communist future' one with light up eyes, but fear I've reached the limit of what I can put up without missing too much of the match.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 30, 2013)

Here's one for the Cornish separatists 






'Onen hag Oll' means 'One and All' and is also the motto of Cornwall.


----------



## pettyboy (Oct 30, 2013)

Just to give Tooting & Mitcham Wanderers some context, they recently drew 6-6 with Fulham's Deaf team.


----------



## Onket (Oct 30, 2013)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Dulwich Tafia


 
I really like this, but I don't know if it's something actual Welsh people would approve of.


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2013)

Dulwich Taffia is pretty good 
Dulwich Hamlet: Total Taffia is nice and obscure.
Or maybe some kind of arcane Men Of Harlech/Hamlet Zulu reference.
Or summat to do with Owain Glyndwr...


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2013)

Or:


----------



## Tricky Skills (Oct 30, 2013)

Ok, it only works if you have North East Wales connections...


----------



## vornstyle76 (Oct 30, 2013)

Maybe we could boost our South London credentials by burning a City of London flag every time we score. Artist's impression:









PartisanDulwich said:


> glad to see the Cornish Peoples Republic shirts our friends in Meybon Kernow will be pleased


I didn't notice this. I did actually live in Cornwall for a couple of years, and Griff on the turnstiles is proper Cornish.


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2013)

We're drawn against Cray Wanderers in the Robert Dyas Cup. Date to be sorted.
http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/and-now-its-away-1082897.html


----------



## vornstyle76 (Oct 30, 2013)

editor said:


> We're drawn against Cray Wanderers in the Robert Dyas Cup. Date to be sorted.
> http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/and-now-its-away-1082897.html


I think a lot of us will be 'doing a Tooting'.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 31, 2013)

Cray are playing at Bromley FC (I believe)
so its just down the road

Looking at 2004/2005 attendances average 250
largest home V AFC Wimbledon 1523 on 22 jan 2005

People have done a great job in lifting DHFC to a new level on and off the pitch


----------



## Cassiusclayvey (Oct 31, 2013)

What's a better name for a Rabble spin-off group? Ham Army or Pink Blue Bloc


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2013)

So. Who's up for the cheating Leatherhead sc*m on Saturday?


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2013)

Here's how good us Hamlet fans are. In April last season, _this many_ people made the trio to Maidstone on a Tuesday night for a cup final and completely outsung the opposition.



http://www.urban75.org/blog/isthmia...wich-hamlet-2-concord-rangers-3-photo-report/


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Onket (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## vornstyle76 (Oct 31, 2013)

editor said:


> Here's how good us Hamlet fans are. In April last season, _this many_ people made the trio to Maidstone on a Tuesday night for a cup final and completely outsung the opposition.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.urban75.org/blog/isthmia...wich-hamlet-2-concord-rangers-3-photo-report/



That clip is immense.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Oct 31, 2013)

Cassiusclayvey said:


> What's a better name for a Rabble spin-off group? Ham Army or Pink Blue Bloc


Gotta live up to a name like Pink Blue Bloc!

I think, given the stadium lease ownership issues, and the fact that our current influx of younger fans will probably be priced out of the city within a decade, DH (and indeed all small clubs) need a radical urbanist anti-redevelopment, anti-gentrification group, and one which extends beyond football fandom's normal aesthetic fetishization of politics.... stop me if I'm taking this far too seriously.


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm still too busy working out my flag.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 31, 2013)

Dulwich Hamlet: Whats occuring


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2013)

Interesting fact: the world hamlet derives from the Welsh word 'tref '.

Well, that's what it says here - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_English_words_of_Welsh_origin

Oh, and 'flannel'. That's one of ours too.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Oct 31, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> current influx of younger fans will probably be priced out of the city within a decade


Sorry, I'd just like to apologise - 10 years was WILDLY optimistic!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 31, 2013)

Housing is key to ensuring East Dulwich, Brixton, Peckham, Nunhead, Forest Hill area do not deteriate into full scale Foxton et al social cleansing

working class fans and players need to live and work locally, forcing us out to the suburbs as in Fance (*banlieue)* is wrong and will build anger and resentment

DHFC have always been strong on unwaged, NHS, anti racist, anti fascist but now housing is a key issue and its right to raise it

we dont want to be forced out to Leatherhead


----------



## vornstyle76 (Nov 1, 2013)

We've got Wealdstone at home on the 30th of November. Need to think about what we do if this kind of thing is true.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 1, 2013)

some sort of strongly worded letter?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 1, 2013)

actually, a big banner that says BE NICE OR DIE


----------



## vornstyle76 (Nov 1, 2013)

Seriously. We're talking about our team potentially getting racially abused for 90 minutes.


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> We've got Wealdstone at home on the 30th of November. Need to think about what we do if this kind of thing is true.


I'll be there.


----------



## Delroy Booth (Nov 1, 2013)

Anyway Huddersfield Town seem to have a bit of a habit of poaching your best players. We signed Daniel Carr not too long ago and rumour has it a lad called Xavier Vidal is on trial with us, with a view to signing a professional deal soon. 

Can any Hamlet fans give me a description of what kind of player he is? 

Good luck with the season, always enjoy seeing a bit of non-league action. Reminds of the days when I used to go and watch Emley, terrible football but a great way to spend an afternoon without breaking the bank.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 1, 2013)

He's got shots to kill. SHOTS TO KILL.


----------



## Cassiusclayvey (Nov 1, 2013)

Basically, he sits in the midfield, sprays around passes...


----------



## pettyboy (Nov 1, 2013)

Vidal has a lot of potential to be a really classy player. I hope that if he ends up signing for Huddersfield, he could finish the season with us first.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 1, 2013)

Wealdstone

banner defo

we ensure kick out racism in attendance

and maybe we stand behind our goalkeeper (radical departure)

No Pasaran

NOTE
Wealdstone fans are stating that their fans were not rascist on various web sites


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 1, 2013)

Robert Dyas Cup


Cray Wanderers v Dulwich Hamlet

on Saturday 26th November

Looks like a good day out

at Bromley (as Cray play at Bromley FC)

Hayes Lane, Bromley, BR29EF


----------



## vornstyle76 (Nov 1, 2013)

Match poster: Dulwich Hamlet v Leatherhead, tomorrow, 3pm.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 1, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm still too busy working out my flag.
> 
> View attachment 42755


football: its a game of half and half


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 2, 2013)

I know a guy at work who's a Wealdstone fan - nicest, chilled guy in the world. He goes to a fair few games. I will ask him about the racist thing. One of my first ever games aged about 5 was Swindon v Wealdstone, FA Cup in about 1982, Wealdstone had a young 18 year old left back called Stuart Pearce.

Delroy Booth Xavier Vidal is a hero - he scored the equaliser last game of the season back in May to win us the title. Attacking, decent close control. He's only about 5 foot something and about 17/18 years old. Barely in the first team really, he won young player of the season last year. Good prospect I think but still very young. How is Danny Carr getting on? I see he's scored one or two - has he got in the team much?

I'l be at the Leatherhead game tomorrow with two new victims mates to indoctrinate into the pink & blue army - one's an Evertonian, one's a Manc - we will convert them, please embrace the northerners


----------



## Delroy Booth (Nov 2, 2013)

Ace I hope he turns out good then. Daniel Carr's not had much game time and I haven't seen him play, so I really couldn't say. He's well rated I know some premiership teams had their eye on him but he needs loaning out. We've got one of the best strikers in the championship in James Vaughan and we often play him up front more or less on his own so I'm not sure he's gonna get much of a chance this season.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Nov 2, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I know a guy at work who's a Wealdstone fan - nicest, chilled guy in the world. He goes to a fair few games. I will ask him about the racist thing.


That would be very useful, cheers.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 2, 2013)

Best of luck today lads  Try not to destroy any architecture


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 2, 2013)

"A young 18 year old Stuart Pearce played for Wealdstone"

was that the same Stuart Perace whos brother was allegedly BNP activists (SP always stated he himself was not a rascist)

Important that we get the facts and good DHFC are always seeking the truth, while always challenge rascism and fascism where ever it raises its ugly head

No Pasaran

Hope Not Hate


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 2, 2013)

Missing first home game of the season -

Build it and they will come (on and off the pitch)

Pink & Blue Army

Regular tweets and Brixton Buzz full report would most welcome


----------



## vornstyle76 (Nov 2, 2013)

_(To the rhythm of the righteousness in our hearts)_

Leatherhead is falling down!
Falling down!
Falling down!
Leatherhead is falling down!
Fuck off Brady!
Build it up with Pink & Blue!
Pink & Blue!
Pink & Blue!
Build it up with Pink & Blue!
Fuck off Brady!


----------



## Cassiusclayvey (Nov 2, 2013)

Pointing at the wall behind the goal... 'And after allllllll, you're my wonderwallllll' ?


Or just somehow get it played before kickoff!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 2, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> Seriously. We're talking about our team potentially getting racially abused for 90 minutes.



in all seriousness i don't know what we can do without being macho wallys.  extra stewards and a robust policy of offender removal?  will we (the rabble) even be able to hear it from our end if it happens?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 2, 2013)

we don't want our reputation sullied by brawling, but there is no way that racist chanting should be tolerated at our club.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 2, 2013)

Will not be tolerated at our club

agree with El-Anrairah


----------



## Onket (Nov 2, 2013)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Will not be tolerated at our club



I think what el-ahrairah is getting at is that it's all very well saying that, but what can the average supporter do? Challenge that kind of behaviour, of course, but where do you stop?Brawling isn't pretty and can seriously tarnish the clubs reputation.


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2013)

1-0 against the scum.


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2013)

2-0. Leatherhead had a man sent off. Dulwich crowd awesome as ever.


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2013)

3-0!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 2, 2013)

Great result for Dulwich Hamlet FC
3-0
Hearing The "Rabble" in full voice _ but concerned about "alleged" damage to vodoo stick

Look forward to Brixton Buzz full report and pics -  Pink & Blue Army march on

..........and the walls came tumbling down


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2013)

Oh yes... More later 

 

Great game today, and the crowd were magnificent. The Leatherhead goalie was a good sport too.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 2, 2013)

A decent win and great to see us really get into our flowing attacking football in the second half. We're on our way to Wembley  I'm pleased to say my two mates who I brought today for their first ever DHFC game are well on their way to being hooked and want to come back again.



editor said:


> The Leatherhead goalie was a good sport too.


I thought he took it particularly well, especially when a 7 year old kid was berating him for most of the game: 'you're not tall enough to be a keeper' and 'how old are you keeper?' !!


----------



## Onket (Nov 2, 2013)

I might have talked about this on here before,  but I used to work with a lad who played for West Ham youth, and got let go when they were relegated in the early 2000s. He would fairly regularly play in front of thousands but then signed for Hornchurch or someone out that way and said it was a fucking nightmare for the abuse/banter as the crowd were so close.

Must be something you have to get used to,  I spose. Fair play. I'd probably end up doing a Cantona.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Nov 2, 2013)

Apparently the Leatherhead officials boycotted the match! And they are compiling a dossier of our online insults to give to the league and FA! Hilarious!

*Dulwich Hamlet FC - guaranteed to stir the emotions*


----------



## Cassiusclayvey (Nov 2, 2013)

What are we like!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 3, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> Apparently the Leatherhead officials boycotted the match! And they are compiling a dossier of our online insults to give to the league and FA! Hilarious!
> 
> *Dulwich Hamlet FC - guaranteed to stir the emotions*



Really?

Leatherhead - what a bunch of furtzwangling cockweazles.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 3, 2013)

Our insults are a thing of verbose beauty and articulation. It's about time they were compiled into a dossier. So thanks Leatherhead officials, and "fuuuuuuck off Brady!"


----------



## vornstyle76 (Nov 3, 2013)

They are apparently also contacting the police. Expect the officers from Operation Gimpmask to take you in for questioning.


----------



## Onket (Nov 3, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Really?
> 
> Leatherhead - what a bunch of furtzwangling cockweazles.



I can't believe you said that on a public messageboard!

Your funeral, I spose!!


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 3, 2013)

With the cool head of hindsight, I hold my hands up. "keeper, you've got no badge" was probably overstepping the mark, and we all a duty to stamp out badgism in the modern game. Good lord, just as well noone called them dirty cheating bastards.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 3, 2013)

Lucy Fur said:


> With the cool head of hindsight, I hold my hands up. "keeper, you've got no badge" was probably overstepping the mark, and we all a duty to stamp out badgism in the modern game. Good lord, just as well noone called them dirty cheating bastards.



Fucking hell, I never thought I'd see the rabble advocating the Badger Cull. Is your number 5, because you're scum


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 3, 2013)

I understand excellent article re Dulwich hamlet attendances in Saturdays program, could somebody post it up here if possible (even as a jpeg)

Some interesting Dulwich Hamlet FC facts

First Dulwich Hamlet FC international player Charles. F. Tyson centre half played for England V France in 1911, 

next George Shipway in 1913 v Germany and Holland. 

*Ernest Herbert "Bert" Coleman* (19 October 1889 – 15 June 1958) goalkeeper claimed a full England cap in 1921

Edgar Kail  first capped in 1920-21 - 21 amateur caps and 3 full caps

Welsh caps H. E. Etheridge, C. George, A.H. Hamer and S. Lewis


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2013)

We made a lot of noise for a crowd of 296.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 3, 2013)

*Today is first Sunday after All Souls*
*Cemetery Sunday or blessing of the Graves (in Ireland)*

*Footballcrests.com*

*Nunhead F.C.*



Formed as Wingfield House FC in 1888, *Nunhead FC* is a club that became a victim of the Second World War. Ceasing day-to-day operations in 1941, the club survived on paper until 1949 when it resigned from the Football Association and officially folded.

Many football clubs didn't use any club crest prior to the war, but it is known that Nunhead FC had used at least two different designs by the mid-1930s.

The *crest displayed top right* first appeared around *1934,* being visible on a team photo from the 1934/35 season. It's simple *shield* design shows a *scroll* featuring the letters *'NFC'* (standing for 'Nunhead Football Club'). It is believed that this crest was in use until the club's demise.



From *1927* (and possibly before) the club used the *crest shown to the left.* A different *shield* shape shows the letters *'NFSC'* linked together across *two coloured sections* (thought to be the club colours of blue and white). There is uncertainty as to the meaning of the *letter 'S'* although it probably stands for *'Sports'* as the football club was officially just one section of *'Nunhead Sports Club'* at the time. (In 1930, however, this umbrella organisation was wound up and the football section's assets and liabilities tranferred to a newly created Nunhead Football Club.)

Nunhead Football Club was a non-league giant of its day. Champions of the Isthmian League on two occasions (1929 & 1930), the Surrey Senior Cup (1908) and the London Senior Cup (1923), Nunhead's best performance in the FA Cup was reaching the second round proper during the 1926/27 season.

Bizarrely the club still holds a unique double record of being involved in the two record victory matches by non-league clubs in the FA Cup competition proper. Nunhead beat Kingstonian 9-0 in the first round match during the 1926/27 season, before suffering a similar 9-0 defeat at the hands of Bath City in a first round encounter five years later.

The club's most famous ex-player is Dennis Compton who represented Nunhead during the 1934/35 season before moving to Arsenal FC. He then went on to represent England at both football and cricket (although his eleven football caps were omitted from official records as they were gained during war years).

_Thanks to Mick Blakeman, Author - 'Nunhead Football Club - 1888-1949', and Dave Twydell of Yore Publications, for the above crests and information._

_Football crest.com_

_Notes played in sky blue shirts, white shorts_


----------



## vornstyle76 (Nov 3, 2013)

After a recent podcast on the need for football to embrace morbidity, I'm thinking of planning a 'Day of the Nundead' march from the Seventh Day Adventist church on Ivydale Road (it used to serve as a secondary entrance to Nunhead FC's ground). Beers, firecrackers, sky blue cardboard coffin, voodoo stick, tenuously changed chants. Do it before a Dulwich Hamlet home game and we can end up at Nunhead's final resting place (they groundshared briefly). Any of you fancy it?


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2013)

Comment from the moribund Leatherhead unofficial bulletin board: 


> Actually everyone at Dulwich was very friendly. There didn't seem to be any animosity at all. The loud mouthed yellow belly who speaks so loudly on his little twitter account was nowhere to be seen. And Stretch simply wanted to buy him a drink in the bar. "He's normally in the bar" said someone who recognised his decaying teeth from the picture......
> http://thelip.yuku.com/topic/2776/Anybody-left#.UnbpCmJdXh4


----------



## vornstyle76 (Nov 4, 2013)

> The loud mouthed yellow belly who speaks so loudly on his little twitter account was nowhere to be seen.


Er, he was stood on the railings with me, singing and dancing. And was in the bar after the game.

Anyway. The two songs from recent games, in case you were wondering what Burty was on about...

OOHHHH!!!! Ian Daly's gravy,
He wore the G-Man's hat,
And when he saw the Conference South,
He said, 'I'm having that!'

Oh Camipone!
The one and only,
from Champion Hill! 
They said our days were numbered and we're heading for a fall,
But we're winning titles and knocking down your walls!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 4, 2013)

Dulwich Hamlet FC away kit

is old Nunhead strip

sky blue shirts, white shorts, white socks


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 4, 2013)

Our Enemies ??

Leatherhead & Tooting_ & Mitcham
_
Situationist or just tilting at windmills


----------



## Thaw (Nov 4, 2013)

What did Leatherhead do that was so terrible in the aftermath of the wall incident?


----------



## Cassiusclayvey (Nov 4, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> After a recent podcast on the need for football to embrace morbidity, I'm thinking of planning a 'Day of the Nundead' march from the Seventh Day Adventist church on Ivydale Road (it used to serve as a secondary entrance to Nunhead FC's ground). Beers, firecrackers, sky blue cardboard coffin, voodoo stick, tenuously changed chants. Do it before a Dulwich Hamlet home game and we can end up at Nunhead's final resting place (they groundshared briefly). Any of you fancy it?



Brilliant idea! A banner of 'RIP Nunhead FC' or 'Viva Nunhead' also


----------



## vornstyle76 (Nov 4, 2013)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Dulwich Hamlet FC away kit
> 
> is old Nunhead strip
> 
> sky blue shirts, white shorts, white socks


Not anymore! We've now got a yellow & green combo, making us the world's leading Hungry Hippos inspired football club.







DrunkPushkin said:


> What did Leatherhead do that was so terrible in the aftermath of the wall incident?


Begged the referee to abandon the game (players and the very board members who boycotted Saturday's match), celebrated it like a win, mocked Danny Carr's expunged goals, denied any responsibility (it was their wall, after all) and took to the internet to rub it in. Even then, in spite the subsequent loss in the re-staged match (which threatened our title win), it was pretty good humoured. Noisy rather than nasty, in spite of the security guards and police outside (we wore fancy dress, ffs!). I think what sealed the bad blood was that they took it very badly when DH fans mocked them in return after they nevertheless screwed up their play-off place on the final day.


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2013)

Photos from the game:
















http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/11/...n-fa-trophy-match-saturday-2nd-november-2013/


----------



## Cassiusclayvey (Nov 5, 2013)

Just seen this absolutely brilliant piece on Sunday league - http://www.theguardian.com/sport/fo...ct/31/talking-language-sunday-league-football

Made me think how unintenionally funny some of the quotes/chants/expressions are from players and fans alike and if someone went through the effort of compiling the best of these it'd make a hilarious read. Not sayin I've got the required effort needed, but merely a suggestion...


----------



## editor (Nov 5, 2013)

Cassiusclayvey said:


> Just seen this absolutely brilliant piece on Sunday league - http://www.theguardian.com/sport/fo...ct/31/talking-language-sunday-league-football
> 
> Made me think how unintenionally funny some of the quotes/chants/expressions are from players and fans alike and if someone went through the effort of compiling the best of these it'd make a hilarious read. Not sayin I've got the required effort needed, but merely a suggestion...






> It is considered a cardinal sin to let an opposing Sunday League team pass a goal-kick out to a full-back. Precisely what sort of devastating attack an average Sunday League team are expected to be capable of, deep in their own half, with the ball at the feet of traditionally the least capable player in their ranks, is anyone's guess.
> 
> Amateur-level goal-kicks, thumped aimlessly as far down the pitch as possible, often aren't a job for the goalkeeper. As the designated goal-kick taker for their sides, many Sunday league centre-halves can confirm that fetching a distant match ball in preparation for this moment is one of the more soul-destroying aspects of life at around 11am on every Sunday between September and May.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 5, 2013)

PartisanDulwich said:


> I understand excellent article re Dulwich hamlet attendances in Saturdays program, could somebody post it up here if possible (even as a jpeg)


Here it is:





Also to note that we've had several attendances of 1000+ in the past couple of years, including Maidstone last season - around 1100 on a Tuesday night - and the Millwall and Palace friendlies (over 1500 for the Palace game) plus the play offs iirc the year before.

When I first came to Champion Hill in about 2002 on a cold Tuesday night, there were less than 100 fans. Then about three years ago I remember around 300 on a Saturday. In the past few years it's steadily climbed to 400/500 and now well over 500 for a normal Saturday league game. Best attendances since the 1960s! 

*A great effort by all concerned* - not least Gavin Rose and the players for the exciting football - but everyone else at the club, including all the fans who've made the effort, and everyone who's brought mates along and got them hooked…


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2013)

So, who's up for breezy Bognor this Saturday? It's a 1.38hr trip from Victoria. I reckon I'm in!


----------



## Onket (Nov 6, 2013)

Bognor isn't too far from me, as it goes!


----------



## Onket (Nov 6, 2013)

I should add, that there is zero chance I will get to the game, as it is the missus's birfdee.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 6, 2013)

Onket said:


> I should add, that there is zero chance I will get to the game, as it is the missus's birfdee.



take her!  nothing says 'happy birthday' like bognor away in November.


----------



## eme (Nov 6, 2013)

romantic innit


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2013)

eme said:


> romantic innit


Good job you think that way. Happy Christmas!

*books tickets for two


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 6, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> take her!  nothing says 'happy birthday' like bognor away in November.


I was very close to persuading a very pregnant Ms Hatter to come along for a seaside day out…she has politely declined 

Have a good one if you're going - sing yer hearts out for the lads


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 6, 2013)

*Gareth* ‏@*JonnyForeigner*  13h
@*Tidy_Darts* @*rancho__relaxo* Lewes FC and I hate to type this but *Dulwich Hamlet* *spits on the floor* have great banners/posters


PRAISE INDEED FROM CLAPTON ULTRAS !!!!! see here as well http://louderthanwar.com/we-introduce-you-to-londons-answer-to-st-pauli-clapton-ultras/

 
and 


http://claptonultras.tumblr.com/

Meanwhile at Champion Hill

Good luck to those going to Bognor on Saturday
spoke to a guy in superamarket today with pink & blue scarf - he informed me he had already booked train tickets for Bognor - Really Great to see the Rabble on Curva Transpontine (or Transpontico as someone labelled it) sending a crew to Bognor


PARTISAN NEWS

*Stjepan Filipović* (27 January 1916 – 22 May 1942) was a heroic Yugoslavian Partisan who was executed during WW2

Filipović was commander of the Partisans' Tamnavsko-Kolubarski unit fighting the Nazi invaders . He was captured on 24 February 1942 by Nazi's and subsequently hanged in Valjevo on 22 May 1942.

As the rope was put around his neck, Filipović defiantly thrust his hands out and shouted "Smrt fašizmu, sloboda narodu!" (SFSN) which translates as "Death to fascism, freedom to the people!".

SFSN


----------



## vornstyle76 (Nov 7, 2013)

x

EDIT: I'm not sure what happened there. Anyway. Apparently Clapton don't like us cos Mishi, who had been saying how much he liked them, upset them on their facebook page or some such silliness. All good news for the Terry Eagleton critique of football.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 7, 2013)

I think it would be good to share ideas amongst progressive, anti fascist non league clubs fans

I particularly liked their idea of ultra scarves at Clapton (The Rabble one side)

They also seem to be able to use flares more liberally than us (safety issues aside)

Holding up posters also looked good (they also do this at Bromley FC during UNISON's pension disputes and Save Lewisham Hospital campaign)

Freeze Rents - Not Wages


----------



## Cassiusclayvey (Nov 7, 2013)

http://www.footiescarves.co.uk/ 

Known fans at DHFC could liase with the club and ask for looser control on the use of smokes etc? Not sure what kind of reaction you'd get though


----------



## vornstyle76 (Nov 8, 2013)

They only let off the smokebombs before and after games and are likely to get in trouble if they were promoted, and we're on some sort of final warning after Tooting squealed to the authorities. As for scarves, I wonder why every club in Britain seems to have this crisis of identity where they feel they have to copy the aesthetics of the decades old ultra culture. It's like middle-class people opening up 'French' bistros in 1980s Islington. It's the condition of postnodernity. I want to do something new.


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2013)

I want more politics! More righteous left wing anger! More slogans! And more fun, obvs.


----------



## Onket (Nov 8, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> They only let off the smokebombs before and after games and are likely to get in trouble if they were promoted, and we're on some sort of final warning after Tooting squealed to the authorities. As for scarves, I wonder why every club in Britain seems to have this crisis of identity where they feel they have to copy the aesthetics of the decades old ultra culture. It's like middle-class people opening up 'French' bistros in 1980s Islington. It's the condition of postnodernity. I want to do something new.


 
I get your point, but there's really nothing wrong with scarves. Especially in the winter.


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2013)

I'd like a return to 70s scarf wearing: one around the wrist and one looped through the jeans.


----------



## Cassiusclayvey (Nov 8, 2013)

editor said:


> I want more politics! More righteous left wing anger! More slogans! And more fun, obvs.



Football for the fan, not the spectator!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 8, 2013)

editor said:


> I'd like a return to 70s scarf wearing: one around the wrist and one looped through the jeans.




Yes 1970s football (without racism & sexism)

defo bar scarves (they look great)

and extra points for wearing from wrist or belt

also wanted bobble hats, tartan pleat in jeans and DM's 

and we do need more anger (I remember when students and even workers were angry)



This is our theatre - We need to articulate anger on corporate football, rents, pay, cuts, bedroom tax and so so much more......

YES

We should be angry !!!


----------



## Thaw (Nov 8, 2013)

FFS, I just want to go and watch a game of football and have a cup of tea. What has that got to do with the NHS or the bedroom tax?


----------



## Onket (Nov 8, 2013)

Tea?


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2013)

DrunkPushkin said:


> FFS, I just want to go and watch a game of football and have a cup of tea. What has that got to do with the NHS or the bedroom tax?


Community, innit. Football teams used to be part of them.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 8, 2013)

Those supporting Apartheid South Africa - said sport before politics

Like racism at football or Homophobia its political

sport is always political

Just as corporate football PLC is

non league football is still a working class sport (one of the last remaining organiation as Rob has pointed out, that and the Catholic church)

Kings College Hospital is rather important to local people
as is Lewisham Hospital
any lose in services at Kings impacts on our local community

If fans (and players) are forced out of East Dulwich area because of lack of affordable housing or high rents that's surely an issue that we should address

Our community is being social cleansed by Foxtons 

we offer cheaper admission to NHS workers, 999 workers and unwaged (that's also political)

Football is political


----------



## Onket (Nov 8, 2013)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Our community is being social cleansed by Foxtons



Oh come on. You were doing quite well.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 8, 2013)

The number of working class and ethnic minorities in East Dulwich area has diminished dramatically in recent years - nurses, teachers, social workers can no longer afford to buy here - 2 bedroom house looking at £600k and rents are increasingly dramatically.

Estate Agents move into up and coming area's,  Foxtons are one of many (accepted) (I have no problem with local small estate agents)

but East Dulwich is just turning into East Clapham

the lose of affordable housing, social housing in the area is having a dramatic effect

The once large afro Caribbean community (remember Desmond's based in East Dulwich)  has effectively gone, much of the Irish community went home or moved out

are schools had large number of black students (nearly 50%) now just a handful, so yes I call that all social cleansing

Surely we need to build mixed communities, I very much welcomed the Bohemian/actors coming to the area - but the bars have encouraged a new kind of person to frequent East Dulwich

We are left with the odd pub, cafe, the Catholic church and Dulwich Hamlet FC


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm not going to respond to posts on here right now. It's late & I'm cream crackered! Apologies for not contributing earlier, hadn't realised this forum existed!


----------



## Thaw (Nov 9, 2013)

Onket said:


> Tea?


Well, not my usual but I was feeling a bit delicate after a week on the booze so I decided to have a bit of a change and a cup of milky tea hit the spot.


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2013)

Leatherhead really are scummy whingey crybabies. Just listen to this pitiful whining, which is especially rich considering their disgraceful actions over wallgate.


> Leatherhead boss Richard Brady slammed the referee for “ruining” their FA Trophy chances at Dulwich Hamlet last weekend.
> 
> Despite pushing their Ryman Premier hosts close in the first half, the Tanners found themselves 1-0 down at the break.
> 
> ...


----------



## vornstyle76 (Nov 9, 2013)

The edit function is fucked on my mobile!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 9, 2013)

Good to see they sold all the places on the Dulwich Hamlet coach to Bognor - and I know a number going down by car & train.

This is a great step forward

As someone who has followed the club for 40 years off and on (more on this season) I have to say I still get really frustrated at the changes in match dates ie Leiston away (which I planned to go to now midweek ?) and especially Maidstone (that would have been a big game on a Saturday)

While accepting the amateur nature of the game, it means many posters in shops are now outdated (and could end up sending people to games that are no longer on)

I once organsied a number of local kids to a DHFC cup final (pre internet) - only to discover it had been cancelled night before

Anyway, can we have a good report of Bognor trip and on Buxton Buzz, lots of pics and I do hope its a good a craic as Hemel in the FA cup but obviously with a better result on the pitch

allegedly live commentary at
http://mixlr.com/grfs_bognor/me

(surely with some of the deep football people we could have a go at a one off live unofficial from the terraces commentary ?

Pink & Blue Army


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2013)

We're ready to hit the bright lights of Bognor. Bring it on!


----------



## vornstyle76 (Nov 9, 2013)

This will be the first league game I've missed since March (Im still in Cardiff, a CCFC fan mocked my "gay" football scarf. You can probably guess my colour-related retort.) I'd love to be at Bognor, alas. Sing for me. Longwinded post on the nuances, limits and essentials of politics and football likely later.


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2013)

We're on the train. It's raining. Seaside chips and beers await.


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2013)

It's still pissing down. Heavily. Bognor's twitter feed says that the pitch is still playable so I hope the BBC weather forecast is correct (it says it'll stop raining soon)


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 9, 2013)

The Voodoo Stick resides in our hearts and blazes through our eyes! Dulwich Hamlets, Uber Alles, Uber Alles Dulwich Hamlets!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 9, 2013)

Rang very helpful man at Bognor Regis Town FC at 1pm says confident game will go ahead  today
*Pink & Blue Army*


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2013)

At the ground now. Kick off delayed for ten minutes due to travel problems. They've got an electronic scoreboard!


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2013)

0-0 Tight game.


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2013)

Bognor are quite a physical team and the ref seems happy to let them get away with it.


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2013)

Phil made a couple of wonder saves there. Hamlet have put together a few decent attacks but nothing on goal yet.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Nov 9, 2013)

Live commentary http://mixlr.com/grfs_bognor/me/ Accidental Partridge-a-go-go. "He's running like an ostrich!!!"


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 9, 2013)

I think its ok commentary especially for a non league club (biased but not that bad) - all volunteers etc 

Good to hear the Dulwich Hamlet fans at Bognor loud and clear


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2013)

0-1. It's fucking freezing here.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 9, 2013)

All Hamlet second half and we get a corner - Bognor break away and score

Come on Dulwich Hamlet


----------



## vornstyle76 (Nov 9, 2013)

COME ON YOU BEAUTIES!!!! 1-1. Sing them to victory!


----------



## vornstyle76 (Nov 9, 2013)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2013)

2-1. Loving it!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 9, 2013)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
Dean Lodge !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vornstyle76 (Nov 9, 2013)

Maidstone finished 2-2. If we win we're top of the league.


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2013)

Bollocks.


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2013)

Fucking shit.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Nov 9, 2013)

Fucking hell.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 9, 2013)

oh nooooooooooooooooo 

losing 3-2

still 5mins


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2013)

Double fucking shit


----------



## vornstyle76 (Nov 9, 2013)

Well fuck that.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 9, 2013)

4-2

can you believe it 1-2 up
Never a penalty and red card
when we were controlling it


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2013)

What was that penalty all about? That changed the entire game so the decision had better have been a right one, else I'll turn into a whingeing Leatherhead.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Nov 9, 2013)

The radio commentary was going on about our "fierce rivalry" which strikes me as odd. A lot of us didn't prioritize this fixture at all, but obviously would have if it was a fierce rivalry. I guess Bognor are still mad at the "Cheating South Londoners" 2011 play-off semi win (I'd have thought our team's meek surrender in 2012 would have calmed them down a bit). So perhaps they were that bit more up for it. I guess this is the problem when a stylish bunch of swaggering handsome bastards in fantastic colours light up the non-leagues: all those grey teams hate you and raise their game. Reminds me of my fur coat wearing teenage years.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 10, 2013)

Bognor 4 Dulwich Hamlet 2

We lost to day and we will again !

But I am sure Gavin Rose and his squad will learn from what was nothing more than a mugging in a cold wet seaside town

Yes Bognor edged the first half (Well played Phil Wilson again), but second half for 30mins Dulwich were rampant and playing great flowing football

But then disaster

No penalty, no sending off

But that said DHFC needed to regroup and defend in numbers, from the commentary I heard we were still attacking

Especially proud of our away support, great to put on a coach and others went by car and train - and yes you could sing their hearts out 

Enjoyed the opportunity to listen to the game on the live stream so well done Bognor for that, and when I rang to check if the game was on, officials polite and helpful

I have confidence Gavin will turn this defeat into a learning exercise and as with previous defeats we can move on (after all Maidstone dropped 2 points as well)

We need to redouble our efforts on the terraces home and away to support the Pink & Blue Army


We lost to day and we will again ! 

Grass roots football not Football PLC


----------



## editor (Nov 10, 2013)

The Hamlet official report is also baffled about that penalty. 





> Following Lodge's second goal it appeared that The Hamlet had taken a grip on the game and Bognor began to pose less of a threat.
> 
> This changed with 3 minutes remaining when a cross from the Dulwich left was slid across the edge of the six yard box but the onrushing Bognor forward was unable to get on the end of it and the danger seemed to have passed. To everybody's amazement, the referee had seen something that appeared to have escaped both teams and every Bognor fan behind the goal.
> 
> He decided that Mathieu Boyer had pushed the onrushing forward, even though he was in front of him, and pointed to the spot. To compound matters he also ruled that Boyer had denied a clear goalscoring opportunity and sent him off. Ben Johnson stepped up and confidently converted from the spot.


Even their own fans think that the penalty was dodgy. 


> dodgy penalty gave Bognor an equaliser in the 86th minute and I think most fans would have taken a draw. However Bognor continued to push forward and a goalmouth scramble lead to Robson making amends for his first half miss then deep into injury time Doddy stole a 4th to give Bognor a great victory coming back from the death!!
> Overall I feel we were a little lucky to gain a win, but if we had put our chances in, in the first half the game could have been over by half time.
> A great game and without a doubt Dulwich are the best side we have played this year so far. 3 more points and up the table we go!!!!! http://bognorfc.proboards.com/thread/4762/rocks-dulwich?page=1&scrollTo=28804


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 11, 2013)

hold the front page....I cornered John D Beasley over the weekend re Tuscany...

He has never had a beef with DHFC, Just the Sainsbos land grab

Tuscany was a quote from a letter he received from a local resident opposing Sainsbos building plans
Apparently kings college sports fields ( as were ) were an asset to the community

He quoted the letter during a public meeting on the subject
DHFC supporters apparently sniggered when it came up
He very pleased the DHFC is doing well. yes really.

He has no beef with football, indeed enjoys it, but prefers cricket
He is aware that songs are sung because of his impassioned speech

so there you have it. hes actually a decent sort and hasnt a bad bone in his body.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes John Beasley has done much for Dulwich/Peckham and has written some great historical books, hes also "progressive" it was just a shame he ended up on the wrong side of the debate, the truth is if Sainsburys had not got the land then DHFC would have had no ground.

What was required and still is - is a municipal council owned stadium (as in Germany)

But that's politics (Right demand less community resources - Left want more)

Grateful post on Mr Beasley ( and pleased he has had an opportunity to put his position forward)

We will of course continue to fly the Tuscan flag (a flag based on a great WW2 Partisan movement) and sing our now famous song at every game

and yes we do look like Tuscany and you can still see rows of poplar trees from Champion hill (Van Gough who lived by the oval would be pleased)

Tuscany !!!


----------



## ska invita (Nov 11, 2013)

whats all this Tuscany stuff about please


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2013)

ska invita said:


> whats all this Tuscany stuff about please


Scroll down: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/10/dulwich-hamlet-fc-songbook-the-great-chants-from-champion-hill/


----------



## vornstyle76 (Nov 12, 2013)

Oh god, if we're going to start celebrating the dreary Peckham Society as some sort of force for good I might just nail my testicles to Peckham Rye station's _stunning_ Victorian waiting room. What a shaven and bleached bumhole South London's becoming. *carries on looking at minimum wage jobs in Belfast so that I might have *some* chance of housing a family*


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 12, 2013)

Sure you will get a council house in northern ireland if you have children - but like Hotel California (without the weather - 30 shades of rain) you can check in anytime but you can never leave (also nice community murals)


----------



## Onket (Nov 12, 2013)

Can someone please keep an eye on the enamel badge situation at Dulwich Hamlet?  They were out of stock last time I was there.


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2013)

Photos from Saturday:

















http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/11/the-great-seaside-swindle-bognor-regis-4-dulwich-hamlet-2/


----------



## Onket (Nov 12, 2013)

Did you try the bread pudding, editor?


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2013)

Onket said:


> Did you try the bread pudding, editor?


I didn't, but only because I'd already bought a large sized brick of a bread pudding in the town earlier and still had a vast chunk left in my bag. However, some folks around me were very enthusiastic about it and I liked seeing it as an option.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Nov 12, 2013)

You'll like ours at Enfield Town on Saturday week, assuming you're coming. It's even mentioned in the programme


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2013)

Ron Merlin said:


> You'll like ours at Enfield Town on Saturday week, assuming you're coming. It's even mentioned in the programme


I probably shall be in attendance and bread pudding is always welcome. 

Last time I was at Enfield was seeing Cardiff City draw (I think) in the FA Cup, back in the glorious days when Cardiff looked like Cardiff.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Nov 12, 2013)

I think we've talked about this before. I remember us losing and you remember us winning. Two different games!
The Donkey Dome's hardly Southbury Road (sob) but it's rather pretty. I'll see if I can find you there. I want to meet Mishi anyway.
Bread pud available from the club shop - the hatch in the wall by the entrance to the stand and bar. "50p a brick" says Arkwright, the keeper of all things shop.


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm very much liking the 1930s look of the ground, but I'm not liking that running track.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Nov 12, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm very much liking the 1930s look of the ground, but I'm not liking that running track.


 
Neither are we! We've got covered terracing inside the track behind the goals though - a bit tight but great for creating an atmosphere.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 13, 2013)

SATURDAY

Where are Dulwich Hamlet playing the cup game Saturday at Champion Hill ???? 

Getting confused ??


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2013)

It's Concord Rangers at home in the cup. You know, the mob that beat us in a final last season.

*grudge


----------



## Onket (Nov 14, 2013)

Concord Rangers were still in the actual FA Cup until the other week.


----------



## Cassiusclayvey (Nov 14, 2013)

They're going down like the concord


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 14, 2013)

Which cup is it this time?


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 14, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Which cup is it this time?


 F.A. Trophy, I think. But mainly an opportunity for revenge for last season and the chance to forget about last Saturday.


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Which cup is it this time?


REVENGE cup.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Nov 14, 2013)

FA Trophy ranks second only to the FA Cup on the prestigeometer. And whilst Conference clubs dominate, and recently ex-league clubs, there are precedents of similarly levelled clubs winning the trophy, such as Burscough who were 18th in the NPL in 2003, and Hednesford Town a year later

There's a chance I'll miss this match due to possible arrest beforehand, but hopefully see you there.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 15, 2013)

http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/dont-forget-our-harry-ottaway-1095214.html

Harry Ottaway benefit quiz anyone?


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2013)

So who's coming tomorrow?

I'm in!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 15, 2013)

I can't tomorrow.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 15, 2013)

I might be there….brother Hatter is coming up for the weekend with his wife…so it depends on whether I can persuade them along…Bro will def come to the football, we just need to encourage the ladies to sample the delights of shopping along Lordship Lane


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 15, 2013)

wall are away, might pop along


----------



## Cassiusclayvey (Nov 15, 2013)

Voices required tomorrow, let's beat those conference bastards


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 15, 2013)

The Partisan crew will be in attendance !! at Champion Hill

Honouring the Yugoslavian Partisan Movement on this occasion

 "Smrt fašizmu, sloboda narodu!" (SFSN) which translates as "Death to fascism, freedom to the people!".


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 16, 2013)

I shall definately br there, not so sure I'll be honouring the Yugoslavian wotsits, probably just cheering on the Hamlet, innit. But deffo death to the fascists! Rob! Are you really to be arrested, or is this more of your beautiful constructed and invigorating hyperbole? ;-)


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 16, 2013)

boo 1-0 down so far, come on Hamlet


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 16, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> boo 1-0 down so far, come on Hamlet



I heard a rumour its actually 1-1.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 16, 2013)

oztumer pen!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 16, 2013)

Great Game of football today, good crowd (never just 462) _ took a while for Rabble to warm up - but got their in the end.

love the poster of Gavin Rose - excellent

How many other clubs in the UK honour a black manager !!!

Rob failed to bring voodoo stick which explains loss at Bognor and draw today

also missed banners - but good to see at least some Partisan & progressive flags

Good to see more flags being waved as well

Big crowd joined the Rabble for the second half good 250

Champion Hill is our Theatre of dreams

Under the pavements the pitch


----------



## vornstyle76 (Nov 16, 2013)

Lucy Fur said:


> Rob! Are you really to be arrested, or is this more of your beautiful constructed and invigorating hyperbole? ;-)


I was definitely in a situation that involved the police turning up to the Stratford luxury flat we were occupying for a housewarming party. http://letdown.org.uk/

I turned up 76 minutes late and BOOM we equalize. Good atmosphere today. Nice vine here: https://vine.co/v/ht19BhuZ7di


----------



## hendo (Nov 17, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> boo 1-0 down so far, come on Hamlet


Fortunately Erhun was able to equalise from a penalty


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2013)

Some pics: 

















http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/11/...yle-in-1-1-fa-vase-draw-with-concord-rangers/


----------



## pettyboy (Nov 17, 2013)

Had a nice chat with Mathieu Boyer in the bar after the game. He was very apologetic for the red card at Bognor but adamant that the ref got it wrong. He's really enjoying playing at Dulwich and loves the fans/club culture. Worked in admin for Lyon's academy and played for third/fourth tier football, so he's obviously a decent player. Said the crowds were terrible in France though (50-100) and so he's very appreciative of us lot (always applauds the rabble after the game). Also trialled at Hornchurch in pre-season but didn't like it and was much more impressed with Dulwich's training and general setup.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 17, 2013)

Great report on Mathieu Boyer

Shows importance of Gavin Rose set up

and "The Rabble"

I do hope we  keep it pure anti sexist, anti racist, anti fascist with a healthy dose of anrcho - syndicalism and situationalism (circa Paris 68/69)

We demand more Art in the Theatre of Dreams !

On a practical note Harry Ottaway benefit night Friday 22nd November 8:00 at Champion Hill


----------



## Tricky Skills (Nov 17, 2013)

You could philosophise as to how this intellectual encounter was a struggle between the aesthetically pleasing pink & blue boys and the conflict theorists of Concord. Or you could just enjoy the match for what it was - a bloody good match up with two decent teams.

They were STRONG. Not dirty, just well hard and organised incredibly well at the back. Only a few chances fell to the Hamlet. We came close.

I loved it on Saturday. It felt like a proper football match - the floodlights, a cup tie and a brilliant, brilliant Rabble crowd for the second half. Once again - football has never been this much fun. I've got a pal who holds a season ticket for... Charlton. He's seriously thinking about not re-newing next season and becoming part of a proper fan culture.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 18, 2013)

Away to Gosport Borough (who are in the Conference South) in the FA Trophy First Round Proper if we can get past Concord in the replay on Tuesday.


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Away to Gosport Borough (who are in the Conference South) in the FA Trophy if we can get past Concord in the replay on Tuesday.


I actually looked up Concord's address to see if the trip was feasible and it's a bugger to get to.

It maybe just a bit_ too_ far to go on a cold Tuesday night. But I'll almost certainly be there at Enfield!


----------



## Balbi (Nov 18, 2013)

Gosport Borough  SAAAAAARF COAST.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sammy_Igoe plays for them


----------



## Ron Merlin (Nov 19, 2013)

Great result for you lot Saturday. Good luck on funny-smelling Canvey tonight!
You won't need much luck on Saturday though - we (Enfield) are pants at the moment. And we've just sacked our manager


----------



## Onket (Nov 19, 2013)

All the best in the replay tonight.

Just found out that my lot lost to Tooting in the year of my birth!

http://thewashbag.com/2013/11/19/hall-of-shame-26-tooting-and-mitcham-united-2-1-swindon-town/


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 19, 2013)

Balbi said:


> Gosport Borough  SAAAAAARF COAST.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sammy_Igoe plays for them


Sammy Igoe, blimey. I remember when he was quite good. Played for Reading and was quite a hot prospect. A quick, tricky winger. I remember him destroying us down the left wing one year, then we signed him on loan for a bit - but he hardly played.


----------



## Onket (Nov 19, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Sammy Igoe, blimey. I remember when he was quite good. Played for Reading and was quite a hot prospect. A quick, tricky winger. I remember him destroying us down the left wing one year, then we signed him on loan for a bit - but he hardly played.


 
Super Sammy Igoe- Used to play for us, too.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 19, 2013)

Look at the picture - never just over 460 on Saturday !!!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 19, 2013)

95th minute equaliser for Dulwich! 2-2 into extra time.


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2013)

I really hope we get this result. I want to go to Gosport!


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2013)

Latest: Concord 4 Hamlet 2


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 19, 2013)

To quote Lenin two steps forward one step back

or Moa "Rest for we have a long March"

Pink & Blue army


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 19, 2013)

lost 4-3 aet. Goals from Lodge, Daly & Vidal. Sounds like a cracker. Unlucky lads. Concentrate on the league etc.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 20, 2013)

My first post on here after viewing some of the links from the "mainstream" Hamlet forum.  I've really enjoyed seeing the pictorial match reports on our games over the last year or so.  (Some of the goals are captured in stunning clarity, and the shots of joyous supportdrs on the terraces are brilliant.)  They perfectly encapsulate the vibrant atmosphere being created by our diverse crowd of supporters on matchdays at Champion Hill these days. I've been supporting the Hamlet regularly for 35 years now and have never enjoyed it so much as during the last twelve months or so, since we went on that long winning streak through the middle of last wineter and the crowd numbers really began going through the roof.  Let's hope we can keep it all going.

Some travel info for Saturday's match at Enfield Town:

Ignore train directions given in the Concord programme as the Southbury line is closed for engineering works.
Use Enfield Town station instead, directions linked below from ETFC website:
"http://www.enfieldtownfootballclub.....co.uk/a/travel-to-enfield-town-fc-26509.html">http://www.enfieldtownfootballclub.co.uk/a/travel-to-enfield-town-fc-26509.html</a
>
Trains run from Liverpool Street every fifteen minutes, journey time 33 mins, also calling 17 mins later at Seven Sisters where there's a connection with the Victoria Line Underground.
Bus route maps for Enfield:
"http://www.tfl.gov.uk/gettingaround...v.uk/gettingaround/maps/buses/pdf/enfield.pdf">http://www.tfl.gov.uk/gettingaround/maps/buses/pdf/enfield.pdf</a
>
Streetmap of Enfield:
"http://www.streetmap.co.uk/map.srf?x=533711&y=197142&z=110&sv=ladysmith road&st=6&tl=Map of Ladysmith Road, Enfield, Middlesex, EN1&searchp=ids.srf&mapp=map.srf'>http://www.streetmap.co.uk/map.srf?x=533711&y=197142&z=110&sv=ladysmith road&st=6&tl=Map of Ladysmith Road">http://www.streetmap.co.uk/map.srf?x=533711&y=197142&z=110&sv=ladysmith road&st=6&tl=Map of Ladysmith Road</a>, Enfield, Middlesex, EN1&searchp=ids.srf&mapp=map.srf
I reckon it's just under 1 mile to walk all the way from the station, but I've never actually been to this ground before.


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2013)

Welcome to the forums and thanks for the travel update!
I'm definitely going to the Enfield game on Saturday. I'm coming from Brixton, so will go the Seven Sisters route.


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2013)

As an aside, given that Dulwich Hamlet seem to have become the unofficial urban75 team of choice, do you reckon there's enough interest for a sub forum?


----------



## Ron Merlin (Nov 20, 2013)

Hard luck last night. Sounds close too.

Getting to Saturday's venue: it's a bit of a stroll from Enfield Town station. You could get the train to Enfield Chase from King's Cross or Finsbury Park and then the 191 bus. Turn right out of EC station, down the hill past the Old Wheatsheaf pub (very good beer) and turn left at the lights. Get the 191 from the first stop you see and get off at the Linwood Crescent stop. Entrance to Donkey Lane is a bit further up on the right. Redemption ale in the bar...


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 20, 2013)

editor said:


> As an aside, given that Dulwich Hamlet seem to have become the unofficial urban75 team of choice, do you reckon there's enough interest for a sub forum?


 
I don't think so personally. There's not much outside this thread and I don't think it moves fast enough for anything to be crowded out.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 20, 2013)

editor said:


> As an aside, given that Dulwich Hamlet seem to have become the unofficial urban75 team of choice, do you reckon there's enough interest for a sub forum?


 Maybe it would be worth seeing if there's enough support for a non-league section in the football / sports section. It might be fun to get some banter going with supporters of other non league teams as well as the Dulwich Hamlet fans. There does seem to be a growing swell of interest for non league football.


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I don't think so personally. There's not much outside this thread and I don't think it moves fast enough for anything to be crowded out.


The reason I suggested it was that I think such a forum would attract a lot of new posts/posters and give Hamlet's profile a bit of a boost, but I'm easy either way.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 20, 2013)

editor said:


> The reason I suggested it was that I think such a forum would attract a lot of new posts/posters and give Hamlet's profile a bit of a boost, but I'm easy either way.


 
Maybe - certainly there are some new posters coming in already so it might do more. To be honest my personal view is that there's more than enough sub-forums already but I know others don't see it like that.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Nov 20, 2013)

I'd be in favour of a non-league sub-forum, if only to stop me invading this thread so much.


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Maybe - certainly there are some new posters coming in already so it might do more. To be honest my personal view is that there's more than enough sub-forums already but I know others don't see it like that.


I'd normally agree, but I think it's slightly different with Hamlet given the real life social element that has evolved here. But, like I said, I'm not pushing for anything and was just wondering out loud.

Re: non league forum. I suspect that if we made one of them, we'd be under pressure to create forums for every ruddy division! I would have thought a non league thread would do the job well enough,no?


----------



## Ron Merlin (Nov 20, 2013)

Fair point, Ed. I'd be happy enough with a non-league thread.

Any B****t or Wealdstone here?  Could get lively!


----------



## pettyboy (Nov 20, 2013)

So Danny Carr has gone on loan to Fleetwood Town - good luck to him!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 20, 2013)

editor said:


> I'd normally agree, but I think it's slightly different with Hamlet given the real life social element that has evolved here. But, like I said, I'm not pushing for anything and was just wondering out loud.
> 
> Re: non league forum. I suspect that if we made one of them, we'd be under pressure to create forums for every ruddy division! I would have thought a non league thread would do the job well enough,no?


 
Actually thinking about it I reckon the best way forward is just to ban all that Man U/Liverpool shite from the football forum.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Nov 21, 2013)

I hope the local North London emergency services have prepared for an explosion of depraved sexual longing and jealousy in the Enfield area on saturday afternoon as some fully primed transpontine sexpots prepare to strut their stuff across the one mile walk from station to stadium.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 21, 2013)

Harry Ottaway Quiz  - Friday (This Friday) 22nd November (7:30 for 8pm start at Champion Hill, Club House

show Your Support

We are Community

We are Dulwich Hamlet FC


----------



## vornstyle76 (Nov 21, 2013)

Does anyone know what the quiz is on? General knowledge? An intimate recollection of the DH reserves in the 1994/95 season? Somewhere inbetween? I may be able to convince people the closer it is to the former.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 22, 2013)

TONIGHT FRIDAY 22nd NOVEMBER

If Your part of the pink & Blue Army need to pop into Champion Hill tonight if at all possible (even if just for a quick half and to buy a strip of raffle tickets)

Harry Ottaway Benefit - 7:30 TONIGHT   Champion Hill

Community is what we do !!!


----------



## vornstyle76 (Nov 22, 2013)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Community is what we do !!!


...except when unsocial cancer-causing working hours get in the way, alas. I'm gonna ask around and see if we can donate a fiver to the Ottaway fund at tomorrow's game.

Few relevant titbits from this week:

Met someone who doesn't even like football but recognised me as a DH fan from Brixton Buzz photographs. "It looks so fun, it makes me wish I liked football."
Met a Lewes fan who gushed about how amazing we are, both team and fans. He's very jealous of our "fuck you" colours.
A mate who went on Saturday was amazed by the atmosphere during the second-half, possibly the best he's ever experienced at a football match. Didn't believe me when I said it was often better than that.


----------



## Onket (Nov 22, 2013)

To be honest,  you don't actually have to like football to like going to football.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Nov 22, 2013)

Incidentally, the housing protest I was involved with got a lot of coverage for the previously ignored Build To Rent policy, including Owen Hatherley in the Guardian, a dazed interview and even this supportive Spectator blog piece. I think arranging an action, conducting it in a pink & blue scarf, avoiding arrest and sneaking into Champion Hill for free after halftime may be the secret to politicized football.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 22, 2013)

Incredible turnout tonight for Harry Ottaway at Dulwich hamlet - Think Evonne stunned by attendance around 100 (14 teams)  - great fun and Mishi and co raised the dosh !!! (well done to the organisers)

Great rendition at the end of oh Harry Harry Harry....Harry Harry Harry Ottaway !!!

Meet a lovely school Governor - who started attending 3 years ago and she says DHFC so much part of her life now.

Lets not lose this !!!! This is our joy our theatre of dreams - Don't let them steal it from us like everything else

(Gets very emotional........)

No Pasaran

Gavin Rose's Pink & Blue Army


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2013)

What a game! 4-3 to the Hamlet. Great travelling crew and goals galore.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 23, 2013)

Jealous am I

Enfield 

YES I AM  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vornstyle76 (Nov 23, 2013)

One of the best matches I've ever been to. Felt like I was travelling through my own anus in 4D into a world of pure joy. This is as close to religious ecstasy as football gets. On my knees screaming. And then outsinging-by-default a carriage full of clearly intimidated and deathly silent Arsenal fans on the Victoria Line homewards to our transpontine wonderland. Brilliant. Ranting and raving about the cultural significance of DHFC on the Brixton tube escalators. Inspired. Pink and blue blood still haemorrhaging through my brain after the last two goals. Love this club. Love us. We are fucking great.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 23, 2013)

A fantastic win - gutted I wasn't there today. (I have another football team to support too  )

Back to winning ways. The upcoming games against Maidstone and Wealdstone will be crucial.

Here's the top half of the table:


----------



## ska invita (Nov 23, 2013)

amazing run considering just been promoted
i will be there next saturday! birthday treat


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2013)

Tee hee!
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/11/photo-dulwich-hamlet-football-fans-confuse-brixton-shoppers/


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 24, 2013)

Enfield v Dulwich Hamlet FC highlights 3 -4 

21 mins of highlights

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9h6oQz_JUA…


Thanks to @*thecoldend* 

*we need to sort out our coverage radio/video*


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 24, 2013)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Enfield v Dulwich Hamlet FC highlights 3 -4
> 
> 21 mins of highlights
> 
> ...



That's pretty good, is that something Enfield do regularly?

Hamlet looked comfortably the better team from those highlights. I don't think there's any Enfield attacks shown at all before the sending off.


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2013)

Oztumer was like a hot knife through butter for goal #1.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 24, 2013)

editor said:


> Oztumer was like a hot knife through butter for goal #1.



he looks fantastic - was the first a deflection? keeper looked wrong-footed


----------



## vornstyle76 (Nov 24, 2013)

leanderman said:


> he looks fantastic - was the first a deflection? keeper looked wrong-footed


Yep. Sadly, for the purists, but did give us a heart-in-mouth half-second for extra joy.

I'm not gonna name names, but apparently a Dulwich Hamlet fan late last night turned down "a middle-class sex orgy" not because the sphere of their radical class politics extends to their groin but because they had been completely satisfied emotionally and psychologically by Hamlet's gloriously sensational victory.


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2013)

That sending off offence didn't look anywhere near as bad as I first thought.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh yeah, in what-the-fuck news: Someone told me a Bognor fan went up to them at the urinal and proceeded to announce, seething with genuine rage, what a disgrace it is that we have so many black players. Can't even get my head round that level of bigotry.


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> Oh yeah, in what-the-fuck news: Someone told me a Bognor fan went up to them at the urinal and proceeded to announce, seething with genuine rage, what a disgrace it is that we have so many black players. Can't even get my head round that level of bigotry.


I wish that was captured on video.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 25, 2013)

editor said:


> That sending off offence didn't look anywhere near as bad as I first thought.


 Likewise.  Alright he shouldn't have retaliated, but was it really worth more than a yellow card?  He just pushed the bloke once in the chest in retaliation to a crude and cynical foul.  That couild easily have cost us all three points.  Enfield had posed no attacking threat whatsoever until that point.  If we'd kept eleven men on the field I think we'd have won by a three or four goal margin.  Still, it helped set up the exciting finale!  Three match suspension for Dean Lodge now, starting from Finchley away on 7 December.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 25, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> Oh yeah, in what-the-fuck news: Someone told me a Bognor fan went up to them at the urinal and proceeded to announce, seething with genuine rage, what a disgrace it is that we have so many black players. Can't even get my head round that level of bigotry.


 If having black players makes bigots like that seethe with rage, let's sign a few more!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 25, 2013)

How about before the home game against Wealdstone (Saturday) we meet by the Mag (now Patch) by the old Police station (Closed by Boris) and go as a group down Lordship Lane - to Champion Hill


----------



## Ron Merlin (Nov 25, 2013)

A great game on Saturday and a fair result. Your 10 was immense: "a 5'3" Messi" according to one of our lot. And as for your fourth goal - bloody hell! That was something special. You bastards 

The Cold End's highlights and reports are always good, but he can't do every game unfortunately. His report and the highlights are here.

Was good to meet editor, Lucy Fur, vornstyle76 and others at half-time. Loved the "Ref You Mug" placard  We need something like that. Was great to hear some decent opposition singing too.

Here's Kirby's amazing save for you:







Good luck for the rest of the season. Just make sure you turn those Wealdstone bastards over!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 25, 2013)

Just seen the highlights - fantastic goals. Erhun's cheeky chip which was cruelly handballed over the bar was a classic goal-that-never-was. Xavier's piledriver for the 4th was incredible.

We are fucking shit hot. Can anyone bite our style?!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 25, 2013)

Dulwich Hamlet FC playing at Cray Wanders at BromleyFC ground  TUESDAY NIGHT is that CORRECT

Bromley, Kent, BR2 9EF

Easy Parking at Bromley FC (reliably informed by a Bromley FC fan)


----------



## vornstyle76 (Nov 25, 2013)

PartisanDulwich said:


> *we need to sort out our coverage radio/video*


I'd quite enjoy doing that actually, especially designing some pisstaking idents etc., but there's no way I'd give up standing, singing and dancing with The Rabble. I like watching the goals afterward, but the problem with video is it never captures the atmosphere. Even good highlights like these seem barren in comparison to what we went through. This is a very untelevisual form of football... (perhaps all football is).


PartisanDulwich said:


> How about before the home game against Wealdstone (Saturday) we meet by the Mag (now Patch) by the old Police station (Closed by Boris) and go as a group down Lordship Lane - to Champion Hill


Meeting for even a bit of a walk (plus chants and a can of beer) before the match would be fun and get us in the mood.


Ron Merlin said:


> Your 10 was immense: "a 5'3" Messi" according to one of our lot.


I must ask, what's it like supporting the other side when Erhun is in full flow? Are you just shitting your pants? Or do you bite your bottom lip in trepidated excitement, fighting the urge to fall to your knees and scream out, "Take us! Take us! We're not worthy!"?


Brixton Hatter said:


> We are fucking shit hot. Can anyone bite our style?!


You know, it's almost irritating. Intellectually speaking I've reached this point where I can happily champion the subjective nuances of football, reject aesthetical hierarchies, and dismiss the iron cage of hyper-athletic rationalised sporting bureaucracies. But at Dulwich Hamlet I'm reduced to screaming, "SEE THAT PIECE OF SKILL??!! YOU WERE FUCKED UP NUMBER 5, YOU CAN'T HANDLE IT!! ARRGGGHHHH!"


----------



## ska invita (Nov 25, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> I'd quite enjoy doing that actually, especially designing some pisstaking idents etc.,


needs the Hamlet music


----------



## Ron Merlin (Nov 26, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> I must ask, what's it like supporting the other side when Erhun is in full flow? Are you just shitting your pants? Or do you bite your bottom lip in trepidated excitement, fighting the urge to fall to your knees and scream out, "Take us! Take us! We're not worthy!"?


 More a case of "oh bollocks, don't stand off him... shit he's scored ".
Don't forget, I've seen the great Enfield sides of the 80s. Including the God-like genius that was Noel Ashford. Now there was a man who'd shit you up. Master of the outrageous lob 
Sadly we don't/can't sing "We're the kings of non-league football, tralalalala lala la la" any more. It did used to irritate the shit out of the opposition fans though, hehe. Although we do sing "Champions of Europe" - we beat Beveren in the Supporters Direct Cup. That's enough of an excuse for us


----------



## Ron Merlin (Nov 26, 2013)

Forgot to say - you are going to fucking _hammer_ Cray, and it won't be pretty. They appear to be worse than us 

e2a Tom's photos from Saturday are here.


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2013)

Photos: 


























http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/11/...endidness-of-enfield-town-in-7-goal-thriller/


----------



## Ron Merlin (Nov 26, 2013)

Heh, I'm in a few of those. Love the distraught ballboy pic 
Sorry about the tea bar. "Bit of a cock-up on the catering front", so to speak (now, where's that from?)
Nice write-up.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 26, 2013)

Can't make any of the pre-xmas home games, which is a bummer, but will be there with sparrow, my brother, his missus and their 12 month baby for the Met Police game on the 4th


----------



## Ron Merlin (Nov 26, 2013)

...btw I wouldn't call our ultras exactly terrifying. Here's their effort for the Met Police game:


----------



## Thaw (Nov 26, 2013)

Tuesday 3rd: Millwall vs Forest, Palace vs West Ham AND Dulwich vs Hanwell Town. The Met will have their work cut out in South London that night.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 26, 2013)

Will probably be going on Saturday. It's been too long.


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2013)

What the... Cray Wanderers 5-1 Dulwich Hamlet.

Team: Wilson, Myers, Campbell, Samuels, Okoye, Pinnock, Mansaray, Vidal, Henry-Francis, Moran, Walker

Thank fuck I didn't go!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 26, 2013)

oooch finally got the Bromley ....ummm

nice ground (looks very professionally run club) even soap in the toilets

very heavy tackles from the Crays - seemed to intimidate a depleted Dulwich hamlet team

The announcer couldnt even get the goal scorer for Dulwich right - but the annoyance of Goalkeeper in not keeping a clean sheet was very visible and exploited by our fans

About 50 Hamlet fans made the trek to Bromley


----------



## vornstyle76 (Nov 26, 2013)

If we're gonna take a Rose-enraging tonking I'd rather it happen to an almost-reserves side in the League Cup.

50 away is impressive for what everyone knew would be a reserves team.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 26, 2013)

Making a decision now, admittedly in drink, to attend a match in the New Year maybe even over the upcoming festive season. I have a black and white striped shirt that turned pink and black in one of my few washing machine errors. It's not perfect but it is close enough!


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 27, 2013)

Ron Merlin said:


> More a case of "oh bollocks, don't stand off him... shit he's scored ".
> Don't forget, I've seen the great Enfield sides of the 80s. Including the God-like genius that was Noel Ashford. Now there was a man who'd shit you up. Master of the outrageous lob


I remember him well.  Probably the most consistently excellent opposition player I've seen while following the Hamlet, mostly for Enfield but also for a few other sides too.  Always used to wish he played for us.  He was a once in a generation player, much like Erhun.  We must savour him while we can.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Nov 27, 2013)

That was a truly great Enfield side he played in. I'd just started following the E's (season 1980-81) and didn't fully realise how fortunate I was to be watching such a talented side. Tony Jennings and Steve King are two other great names from back then you may remember. Sadly, Jenno's no longer with us but Kingy is a regular at the Town nowadays.

Treasure your little wonder! It broke my heart when Noel Ash went to B****t, it really did.

The man himself:






From Tom's archive of Enfield photos.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 27, 2013)

looks like a decent crowd there - nice photo


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 27, 2013)

Talking of photos, here's one of a couple of mates walking to the ground to see Enfield v the Hamlet last week. As one of them rightly pointed out, '_it's just like watching Van Gogh'









_


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 27, 2013)

Van Gogh's "Two poplars" brings us back to poplars at Dulwich hamlet - that led to Mr Beasley referring to Dulwich Hamlet as "Tuscany"

Van Gogh also lived in Stockwell - Isabel Street in Stockwell, renamed _Van Gogh_ Walk

so definitely Van Gogh would have been a  Dulwich Hamlet fan albeit he lived in Stockwell pre the formation of the Club

But sure Van Gogh would have loved the Pink & Blue vibe of"The Rabble" and it's "situationist" parody


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 27, 2013)

yeah 

And Van Gogh's _Sunflowers_ were obviously pictured not in a vase, but in an early version of the London Senior Cup trophy


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Talking of photos, here's one of a couple of mates walking to the ground to see Enfield v the Hamlet last week. As one of them rightly pointed out, '_it's just like watching Van Gogh' _


I clearly had that uppermost in my mind when I was framing the shot. 

Possibly.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 27, 2013)

Wealdstone bringing a coach load of fans Saturday
we need to get "The rabble" off to a good start early on - not our usual slow start

Rob you bringing the placards

we needs the flags

megaphone ???

After Tuesday night - we need to bounce right back


----------



## vornstyle76 (Nov 27, 2013)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Wealdstone bringing a coach load of fans Saturday


Literally a coach? What's wrong with a tube and bus from the Elephant?


PartisanDulwich said:


> megaphone ???


Was wondering whether megaphones are breaking some unwritten code and therefore cheating, so had a quick google: _"...on a platform facing the thronging terrace, urged and led the fans' singing with a megaphone..."_ and _"...initiating chants with his megaphone throughout the match also ended with the provocative message ‘fuck you England’..."_


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 28, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> looks like a decent crowd there - nice photo


 That's the classic old Southbury Road ground, home of the former Enfield FC.  It was a few hundred yards to the south of the current Enfield Town ground on the main road running east from Enfield Town station.  It was scandalously sold off for development by the then club owner and is now a cinema/leisure complex or something, i.e. that big modern development visible to the right as you walk through the park towards the QE2 Stadium.  As well as that big main stand there was substantial terracing on the other three sides with the central areas covered and the corners open.  I think their final Isthmian League match on the ground was against the Hamlet early in the 1999/2000 season.  By the following year they were groundsharing at the hellhole that is Borehamwood.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 28, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> Literally a coach? What's wrong with a tube and bus from the Elephant?_..."_


They'll bring a lot more than a coachload's worth of supporters, i.e. a lot more than anyone else who's visited us this season, though not as many as Maidstone last season.  I glanced on their forum and the coach fare was twenty quid!  You can get an all-zones Travelcard for £8.90.  (Or £5.90 at weekends if you have a Network Card.)



vornstyle76 said:


> Was wondering whether megaphones are breaking some unwritten code and therefore cheating, so had a quick google: _"...on a platform facing the thronging terrace, urged and led the fans' singing with a megaphone..."_ and _"...initiating chants with his megaphone throughout the match also ended with the provocative message ‘fuck you England’..."_


Wasn't that megaphone incident from the Montenegro v England game last March?  Personally I'd say it is cheating a bit.  Mishi brought one along to a midweek match at our old ground in the late 80's and the opposition keeper complained to the ref about it!  There were probably barely more than 100 spectators in the ground, which was far bigger than the present ground.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Nov 28, 2013)

Pink Panther said:


> That's the classic old Southbury Road ground, home of the former Enfield FC.  It was a few hundred yards to the south of the current Enfield Town ground on the main road running east from Enfield Town station.  It was scandalously sold off for development by the then club owner and is now a cinema/leisure complex or something, i.e. that big modern development visible to the right as you walk through the park towards the QE2 Stadium.  As well as that big main stand there was substantial terracing on the other three sides with the central areas covered and the corners open.  I think their final Isthmian League match on the ground was against the Hamlet early in the 1999/2000 season.  By the following year they were groundsharing at the hellhole that is Borehamwood.


 
Do not talk about The Event please! It still hurts. I actually helped build some terracing there; had an epileptic fit behind the goal once; laughed my arse off at robust terrace wit; went apeshit crazy on many, many occasions. Seeing us whack 4 past a useless Dave Beasant one year was particularly sweet. The halftime snowball fight with Wealdstone fans. TV cameras and John Motson at the ground. Again  Many, many memories. Such a big part of my life.

Phil (beardy man in one of editor's halftime photos) brewed his Southbury Road Black Armband Bitter when we lost the old place. It was, suitably, a dark, introspective winter ale. On the formation of Enfield Town, he brewed Revival - a light, hoppy, summer beer. New beginnings. I'm getting very emotional here...

That pic of Noel Ash was taken in 1986, v Northwich. I'll give you another great one and then bugger off out of what is, after all, a Dulwich thread.

Steve King attacks a packed Town End. 1986, FA Trophy semi-final first leg v Altrincham:





Good luck on Saturday!


----------



## Onket (Nov 28, 2013)

Vornstyle76 said:


> Literally a coach? What's wrong with a tube and bus from the Elephant?
> 
> Was wondering whether megaphones are breaking some unwritten code and therefore cheating, so had a quick google: _"...on a platform facing the thronging terrace, urged and led the fans' singing with a megaphone..."_ and _"...initiating chants with his megaphone throughout the match also ended with the provocative message ‘fuck you England’..."_



Megaphones are a bit 'European'. Traditionally never been part of football in the UK.

I spose it depends what 'look' you're going for.

Not a fan, personally.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 28, 2013)

Must be careful

some very provocative tweets coming out of Wealdstone Raider which are homophobic and anti Semitic

This account based on well known Wealdstone Youtube star

so MAY ......  Maybe a parody accountant

but racism, sexism, homophobia is not acceptable

we should get Wealdstone FC press officer to comment


----------



## editor (Nov 28, 2013)

What a pitiful no-mark.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 28, 2013)

Altogether now: "Gordon is a moron!". Wealdstone Raider, what an arse.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 28, 2013)

So are they a bunch of racist shitheads or not? (Also where the fuck is Wealdstone?)


----------



## vornstyle76 (Nov 28, 2013)

(Assuming EDF Energy don't switch us off over the unpaid bill...)

EDIT: bill apparently paid now. From where the money came would be a fascinating question.


PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 44118


Erm."...in no way connected with the club..." Looking through their tweets it must be a fan of the club, unless it's someone who's got so much time on their hands they follow minute details of a club they don't support so they can tweet about it.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 28, 2013)

As stated above - looks like a sad Weadlestone fan - with hang ups, and tweets he thinks are funny and provocative  - Not funny and very offensive

worse still you know Wealdstone fans on twitter know who it is - I suspect (as we would) our clubs are to small not to know

Wealdstone - Really need to get their house in order - doing the club and its fans a lot of damage


----------



## vornstyle76 (Nov 29, 2013)

Couldn't sleep last night so made a 56 second film about a special DHFC moment in time:


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 29, 2013)

hahaha great stuff.

so when are we next at home on a weeknight?  I can't make it on Saturday but I need some hamlet in my life.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 29, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> hahaha great stuff.
> 
> so when are we next at home on a weeknight?  I can't make it on Saturday but I need some hamlet in my life.


 
Tuesday in the cup (don't know which one - I thought they must have been out of them all by now but they keep coming).

After that Maidstone on the 17th which should be a good one.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 29, 2013)

PartisanDulwich said:


> As stated above - looks like a sad Weadlestone fan - with hang ups, and tweets he thinks are funny and provocative  - Not funny and very offensive
> 
> worse still you know Wealdstone fans on twitter know who it is - I suspect (as we would) our clubs are to small not to know
> 
> Wealdstone - Really need to get their house in order - doing the club and its fans a lot of damage


 Well yes, maybe he thinks he's some sort of satirical genius when in fact he's a brainless twat, but please don't boost his ego by further publicising his comments.  There's all sorts of crap on Twitter, which is why I no longer use it, and I've no wish to see this on here.

He can only damage his own club, and whether other people at the club can do anything to stop him I don't know.  Hopefully we'll get another cracking game at the Hill tomorrow and I don't intend to let one moron spoil the day.  If he attempts to engage any of our supporters with his brand of humour I'm sure he'll discover just how funny he is.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 30, 2013)

updates pls people.

also, i've decided i want a pink flag with a light blue hammer and sickle on it.  i am a ham-fisted motherlover so it might not turn out very good though.


----------



## magneze (Nov 30, 2013)

Back pain prevents me from being there. What's happening?


----------



## eme (Nov 30, 2013)

el-ahrairah - hamlet revolutionary bunting... I can see a craft club project coming...


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2013)

0-2 ffs


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2013)

Oh fuck. It's all going very pear shaped. 0-3.


----------



## magneze (Nov 30, 2013)

Oh dear.


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2013)

We got one back.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 30, 2013)

we never lose when i go and watch.  but i miss most of the goals because i'm in the toilet, or the bar, or mid-exclamation and looking elsewhere.  these powers need to be harnessed in some way.


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2013)

Relentless attacks from Hamlet but still 1-3. Great singing!


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2013)

Oof! 1-4!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 30, 2013)

Our work is paying off #recognition

We Lost Today - We Will Again

We are Loyal

Down with corporate football

Great respect at the end of the game by both sets of fans - both trying their best to out do the other


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2013)

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Nov 30, 2013)

That's really bad !!!

Not Wealdstone's fan finest moment


----------



## Onket (Nov 30, 2013)

What happened?


----------



## vornstyle76 (Dec 1, 2013)

Player gets fouled, Wealdstone fans encourage him to get up and run it off...

As a bunch of us stayed behind the goal chanting after the match the Wealdstone fans filed past applauding us which was really.. sweet actually... a sort of reverse guard of honour, and there were some decent guys in the bar afterwards. I think my fears were unfounded. And yeah that photo looks really bad... but don't we all indulge in a bit of extreme subjectivity in the heat of the match?

As for the hipster thing... *yawn*... "Hipster" was once a potentially useful critical term that's just been drained of nearly all meaning and seems to be used to describe anyone aged between 18 and 40 who goes to football and does anything vaguely half-interesting.


----------



## Onket (Dec 1, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> Player gets fouled, Wealdstone fans encourage him to get up and run it off...
> 
> As a bunch of us stayed behind the goal chanting after the match the Wealdstone fans filed past applauding us which was really.. sweet actually... a sort of reverse guard of honour, and there were some decent guys in the bar afterwards. I think my fears were unfounded. And yeah that photo looks really bad... but don't we all indulge in a bit of extreme subjectivity in the heat of the match?



Good post.

I was going to post that there is nothing at all wrong with what you can see in that picture. But I didn't because I was worried there was some horrific incident I wasn't aware of.


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> As for the hipster thing... *yawn*... "Hipster" was once a potentially useful critical term that's just been drained of nearly all meaning and seems to be used to describe anyone aged between 18 and 40 who goes to football and does anything vaguely half-interesting.


Compared to many of  the away games I've been to, Hamlet do seem to have a 'younger' fanbase than some.


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 1, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> Player gets fouled, Wealdstone fans encourage him to get up and run it off...
> 
> As a bunch of us stayed behind the goal chanting after the match the Wealdstone fans filed past applauding us which was really.. sweet actually... a sort of reverse guard of honour, and there were some decent guys in the bar afterwards. I think my fears were unfounded. And yeah that photo looks really bad... but don't we all indulge in a bit of extreme subjectivity in the heat of the match?
> 
> As for the hipster thing... *yawn*... "Hipster" was once a potentially useful critical term that's just been drained of nearly all meaning and seems to be used to describe anyone aged between 18 and 40 who goes to football and does anything vaguely half-interesting.


Am I a "Hipster"?  I'll be 48 next month - is that too old?  I feel I need to come up with a more flamboyant matchday look to blend in on the Champion Hill terraces these days, as I feel a bit boring in jeans and a replica shirt.  I've got a pink shirt and a very garish pink floral tie that I can team with a linen suit and Panama hat, but that won't really be suitable for the Winter months and as I'm not as slim as I used to be I'm worried I might end up looking like George Melly.


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2013)

Nothing wrong with looking like a Hamletified George Melly.


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 1, 2013)

editor said:


> Nothing wrong with looking like a Hamletified George Melly.


On second thoughts you may be right.  If I wear a decent overcoat perhaps I'll test my new "Hipster" look at Finchley next weekend.
That picture of Stones fans abusing Ahmed Deen probably looks worse than it was as he's so close to where they were standing.  There was a bit of a tangle near the touchline, the referee (who had an excellent game) was clearly happy no foul had occurred and Ahmed seemed to make a bit of a meal of it.  Our supporters have done similar in the past.  Give stick to opponents who are the floor that is, not roll around on the floor ourselves.
As for "old fanbases", I think the oldest I've come across has to be Eastbourne Town.  They have a very peculiar gound with two covered areas.  One is the main stand running the whole width behind one goal, which consists of several rows of tip-up seats with a small terraced area right behind the goal.  The other is terracing along one side near the corner flag.  Both bits of covered terrace have several park benches on the back step where a handful of elderly locals like to sit, then they moan when fifty away fans turn up and want to stand on the only bit of covered terrace during wet and windy weather because it blocks their view.  I'm sure some of them may have tartan blankets wrapped around their legs too, although that may just be my imagination.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 1, 2013)

Yes, good to see so many Youth and even a "Junior Rabble" of 6 years olds developing.

To be honest for all our excellent art and politics, the young lads with the drum (what ever the criticisms of drums in the past) ensured that we kept up a fairly constant wall of noise - and without which we could have been out sung at home (Think Wealdstone fans tired in the second half)

But as a result we managed to maintain the vibe on the Curva as a result

At one point an attempt was made to sing the old sexist "South London is full of........ but changing the words to "bear baiting" which seems to do the trick.

Art and Partisan (anti fascist) flags out in force - and the "Under the Paving Stones, the Pitch" (a reference to Paris 1968) posters while small looked good - and of course we are grateful to Robs extraordinarily  match day posters

Given the hype for the match, Wealdstone allegations of racism (never ever proven) etc and the unfortunate parody Wealdstone Raiders account which was anti gay and anti Semitic (but these highly toxic issues were resolved by the fans and good to see that the Wealdstone main twitter accounts came out to denounce the stupidity.

Both sets of fans clapping each other out at the end was very genuine and showed respect, for two two teams who have built up fan base against the tide of "corporate, greedy football"

On the day Wealdstone deserved to win, Little was outstanding and hopefully Dulwich Hamlet can learn

But what ever happens on the pitch  (or with regard to ownership) we need to build the community amongst the growing fan base at Dulwich Hamlet , and that means we need to always be looking at ways to make it more colourful, more fun, that means more songs, more posters, more banners, more scarfs (I should also point out the amazing attendance at the Harry Ottaway benefit night as an equally important example)

More awareness in our communities would also be helpful, 

I guess we could all sit back and say it a great already, but surely ,only by sharing ideas can we keep the vibe going	-"Permanent Revolution"


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 1, 2013)

For me the key to success for The Hamlet, as one of the self-proclaimed 'old skool dinosaurs' is not how great the atmosphere is now, but what it is like when we start losing a few...or even post-Gavin, because that will happen one day!
How many of our new(veau) fans will just stop coming if we are not successful? Part of the reason we MUST sing, bring flags, be proud to be broadly a lefty led fanbase & so on, is because this is what makes it fun, and attacts people back. Otherwise we may as well turn the clock back to six years ago when it was a chore to watch The Hamlet, something done, if those of us who are lifelong fans want to admit, we did simply out of habit. It has quite simply never been more enoyable to watch The Hamlet than the last three seasons, as the 'party on the terraces' has snowballed, with old fans mixing and accepted new fans, regardless of background. That's what scares me most..this being a 'flash in the pan'. Sure, some fans will drift away, that is the nature of the beast of non-league football...but we can & MUST build on what we have. Can we increase crowds? Who knows? Is the Club geared to cpoing with even bigger crowds? Who knows? But what I do know is that as a group of fans we are earning a reputation for good support, even when we're losing. Long may that continue. When you get the respect of opposition fans like Wealdstone you're doing something right....
So hope to see as many of you as possible on Tuesday night at home to Hanwell Town in the London Senior Cup. I don't know if Gavin will field th full team, but so what? Let's show our 'shadow squad', if that's what we play again, that we support our team through thick and thin, even for what many see as a minor cup competition.
And Saturday, away to Wingate & Finchley, easy to get to, a short bus ride from Finchley Central on the Northern Line, from memory. They are a friendly club, but with small crowds. If we turn up at away games like we have been then we could well outnumber them...do you really want to miss that for a bit of over priced commercialised christmas tat?


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2013)

THere's some interesting comments on the Wealdstone forum. They seem impressed with the Hamlet crowd 


> The energy their supporters displayed is admirable and something the our grizzled old 40/50 somethings cannot match.
> Enjoyed their song repertoire and the fact they don't stop as soon as they've completed one chorus.
> 
> Much as the political posturing can be divisive and a bit tiresome they put on a decent show and have good numbers. They'd be a whole lot better if they had a roof to keep their noise in the stadium. Just as on the pitch our mature heads won the day against their younger opponents our supporters won the noise battle by placing themselves under the cover. Experience wins out. They would be better off diverting any further flag and drum monies towards a corrugated roof for the ends.





> Well, that was certainly my best Wealdstone awayday since Cambridge Utd. I think the Dulwich ground is fast becoming my favourite away ground after yesterday's result and the Jolly play off final. They're kind of eccentric down Dulwich way with Che Guevara and the boys own collection of flags of the world much in evidence. It's almost as if the International Brigade are still fighting in Spain and you kind of expect to see Miss Jean Brodie making an appearance. But the ground is a nice one and give their supporters credit they did get behind their team even when the match was lost and they were magnanimous in defeat.


http://www.wealdstonefc.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=7080&start=30


----------



## Cassiusclayvey (Dec 1, 2013)

Didn't manage to make it, was the infamous wealdstone raider there? ( the real one)

Also, maybe an event, similar to that benefit quiz, could be done to get some funds together for more/larger flags and banners. The dulwich colours really stand out and a wall of pink and blue would only do wonders for the match day experience and the club as a whole. Strongly believe the effort on the terraces makes a big difference to the actual teams fortunes


----------



## vornstyle76 (Dec 1, 2013)

> the political posturing can be divisive and a bit tiresome


I suppose Wealdstone's older fanbase, less affected by the financial crisis and it's stagnant neoliberal rescue than the younger generation*, are comfortable enough to think of politics as posturing and tiresome. I mean, come on, that @dlindenuk twitter user, obviously trying through the use of the word "hipster" to invoke notions of middle class postmodernity amongst our young and probably increasingly precariat support, is apparently working the clearly minimum wage job 'Director of Transformation, e-Experience at Sky'. Ha ha ha.

* = http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/7831bd68-6f56-11e1-b368-00144feab49a.html#axzz2mGcUOLSn and http://www.theguardian.com/society/2013/may/15/cuts-inequality-oecd and http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-23222287 and believe me I could go on & on.


editor said:


> View attachment 44235


Just you wait, as soon as the youngsters on the left leave home and are forced to fend for their un-asseted selves in the post-2008 landscape they'll be bringing the polysexual ultra-leftist orgies to Wealdstone FC.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh what might have been  for their fans...if only there hadn't been that split between the Ruislip Manor Maoists and the the Rayners Lane Radicals. ;-)

And if they think our fans are of the hipster variety...I hope they never play Clapton! ;-)


----------



## vornstyle76 (Dec 2, 2013)

Clapton's a good example actually which shows I'm not just being biased Hamlet nutball. Both of us: notable element of younger fans + doing something vaguely interesting on the terrace = get called hipsters. _Oh no! Some old goats in North London are calling us hipsters, dismantle the paraphernalia quick lest the shame burn my cheeks a brighter red than they already are!!!_


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 2, 2013)

Moaning about hipsters is dull as fuck even when directed at people who might actually be hipsters (see this very forum for loads of examples) tbh, let alone talking about non-league football fans.


----------



## Onket (Dec 2, 2013)

I have seen a lot of hipsters at Dulwich Hamlet and the photos of Clapton supporters I have seen show even more.

Young people look like that, it's hardly an issue.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Dec 2, 2013)

Onket said:


> Young people look like that, it's hardly an issue.


Indeed. My ex's 14 year old son and his mates lately started referring to themselves as hipsters in that hotbed of arts-led gentrification: the poorest part of Plymouth.


----------



## Yorick (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi guys, one of the new Hamlet devotees here. For the past two months I've been unable to walk past a car-wash without the smell inducing Proustian spasms of Erhunulation and I've been spending every spare moment in my mindless data-inputting job searching the internet for articles I've yet to read about DHFC. I have now read them all. So here I am.

Me and my friends haven't missed a home game since September, and have been slowly integrating ourselves into The Rabble (in fact there's a lovely picture of us on this very forum of us at the Letherhead match), and we've been doing the best to join in with chanting and small badge-based abuse.

We're all recent grads/students from Goldsmiths and we've been adding to our numbers every week (we'll have two virgins along tomorrow to sacrifice at half time if things aren't going well), so we'll be doing our best to add weight to the "hipster" insults as the season goes on.



PartisanDulwich said:


> At one point an attempt was made to sing the old sexist "South London is full of........ but changing the words to "bear baiting" which seems to do the trick.



I don't want to end on a low point, but do feel compelled to say that I did hear this a couple of times - however not with any changed words (perhaps changing a single line is too subtle?). It left a bit of a sour taste, because not hearing this kind of rubbish is the kind of thing that's attracted me to Champion Hill so much.

I'm sorry to say it did bother me (especially as I heard one bit of homophobic abuse at half time too), and was wondering if there was a way some of us could try and combat this? Possibly by singing the _loy, loy, loy _chant every time we hear it?

Obviously, you guys have been here years and don't want some jumped-up newbie coming in and playing thought police or telling you how best to deal with it, but from reading posts here and experiencing the extraodinary loveliness of The Rabble I thought it was something I could bring up without being shouted down.

Anyway, Saturday was my first experience of a Hamlet defeat and I'm happy to say it's not abated our obsession in the slightest, so don't worry Mishi, we'll be sticking around for a good while yet!

FORWARD, TOWARDS PERMANENT PROMOTION etc etc


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2013)

I grew up on the regular taste of defeat, served fresh most Saturdays, so I'll be still at the hamlet even if they drop down to the bottom and beyond. One of my best ever seasons supporting my now ex-team* was when we were struggling to survive at the bottom of Division 4. Shitty crowds, shitty stadiums, awful football but magnificent singing. I loved it!

(*Cardiff City now abandoned in response to corporate rebranding)


----------



## vornstyle76 (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm amazed at the sheer hypocrisy if nothing else of the homophobic abuse at half-time considering the crap we sometimes get for wearing pink. I didn't hear it, and haven't heard any in the three years I've been, but best thing to do is challenge it. I've done this a couple of times with other comments and even if it sparks an argument they tend to end up thinking it through and not do it again.


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> I'm amazed at the sheer hypocrisy if nothing else of the homophobic abuse at half-time considering the crap we sometimes get for wearing pink.


I didn't hear it but I reckon I would have 'ad a word.


----------



## Yorick (Dec 2, 2013)

editor said:


> I didn't hear it but I reckon I would have 'ad a word.


It was just one lad calling the keeper a "gay c*nt", once, on the stroke of half time. I wish I did have a word, but sad truth is I didn't really feel confident enough.

In terms of support, having grown up a Blackburn Rovers fan in the immediate post-Premiership winning years, I am more than capable of maintaining my love for a club through years of disappointment and bad football. Not that I think we need to worry about that here any time soon...


----------



## vornstyle76 (Dec 2, 2013)

One thing about the "is wonderful" chant, even if I was cool with the cringey 1980s _The Sun_ style sexism (which I most certainly ain't), is that _everywhere_ else sings it, exactly the same words with the place and team crowbarred in. South London _is_ wonderful, and therefore not identikit to Manchester, Glasgow, Wigan, Melbourne and, god help us, North/West/East London. Call me a deranged South London nationalist if you please, but I do think there's more to be said for our half-city. That's the other reason why I started sticking "bear-baiting" in, just to add a bit of historical transpontine flavour.


----------



## Yorick (Dec 2, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> That's the other reason why I started sticking "bear-baiting" in, just to add a bit of historical transpontine flavour.



That's fair, and I've enjoyed the parodies of other non-PC chants that are sung - as a third gen Irish Catholic I think the "No surrender" chant is hilarious. I've just not heard it sung here before, and then this week only with the sexist lyrics. Happy to spread the word and join in next time.


----------



## Onket (Dec 2, 2013)

Can we have the words, please?! 

And the 'No Surrender' words?


----------



## vornstyle76 (Dec 2, 2013)

No spectacular change: _"Oh South London! Is wonderful! Oh South London's wonderful! It's full of bear-baiting and Dulwich! Oh South London's wonderful!"_

And,_ "Edgar Kail in my heart, keep me Dulwich, Edgar Kail in my heart, I pray. Edgar Kail in my heart, keep me Dulwich, Keep me Dulwich till my dying day. No Surrender! No Surrender! No surrender to the Tooting scum!"_

My wife's from West Belfast and enjoys the opportunity to finally not fear for her life when she hears that.


----------



## Onket (Dec 2, 2013)

Pretty good.


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2013)

Photos from Saturdays match. 




























More: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/12/...wealdstone-while-fans-enjoy-a-mutual-love-in/


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 2, 2013)

Great report from Brixton Buzz (again) on the Dulwich Hamlet V Wealdstone game, with some fab picturers

Its the follow up posts like this, that keep's the "joy" of Dulwich Hamlet going between games

Reminding us all, that we have all shared in a great community activity, we have all participated, all investead mentally or physically in the game - our job is done - Brixton Buzz reports (and other blogs/tweets/reports) remind us there is something more important than corporate greed

Its called Community !!!!!


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2013)

Sadly, I can't make the next couple of games, so I'd love it if folks could post up some pics and reports here so I can repost them on BrixtonBuzz - or you can mail them directly to me (PM me for email). Cheers!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 2, 2013)

until i saw that photo of the whippet i never realised what the rabble was missing.  FORZA WHIPPETS!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 2, 2013)

anyone going down tomorrow?


----------



## vornstyle76 (Dec 2, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> anyone going down tomorrow?


I'll be there. Might be an opportunity to experiment with some songs.


----------



## Yorick (Dec 2, 2013)

I'll be there, with at least 5 or 6 friends, hopefully more! Ready for experimentation, what are you thinking?


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 2, 2013)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Given the hype for the match, Wealdstone allegations of racism (never ever proven) etc and the unfortunate parody Wealdstone Raiders account which was anti gay and anti Semitic (but these highly toxic issues were resolved by the fans and good to see that the Wealdstone main twitter accounts came out to denounce the stupidity.
> 
> Both sets of fans clapping each other out at the end was very genuine and showed respect, for two two teams who have built up fan base against the tide of "corporate, greedy football"
> 
> ...


I was alwazys hopeful there wouldn't be a problem as we've never had a problem with Wealdstone in the past, but it's ten years since we've played them in a meaningful match and they do seem to have a "reputation" for outbursts of aggressive or confrontational behavious and are disliked by  supporters at a number of other clubs.  But as I say, they've never been a problem for us.  Ten years ago they beat us on d#sudden death penalties in a promotion play off at Champion Hill withlarge numbers of rival fans behind the same goal during the shooot out, and no problem at all, no gloating at our expense, very magnanimous in victory.

One point of order regarding the Kail/Guevara poster - I'm sure our Edgar was an inside right?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 2, 2013)

Edgar was probably a freemason and yes "mainly" palyed on the right, but later on in his career played occasionally on the Left (or so I once read ...I think)

poster wouldnt really work so well with Margaret Thatchers picture..............
...... (but then again nor did most of Britain in the 80's)


----------



## Yorick (Dec 2, 2013)

Ex-Dingle Glen Little has been given prime position in the Grauniad's goals of the week: http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/dec/02/the-best-goals-of-the-weekend?CMP=EMCFTBEML853

Yet MORE proof of the mainstream media's anti-Dulwich bias, the establishment are clearly running scared, when was the last time Hamlet were shown first on Match of the Day?, revolution is imminent, etc etc.


----------



## Cassiusclayvey (Dec 2, 2013)

On the topic of song experimentation, a dulwich version of Celtic's 'Come on You Bhoys in Green' could be good. Not sure we'd get it on the same level of beautiful man-noise as this though


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 2, 2013)

Carrying on with the Tuscany theme

Bella Ciao (The beautiful goodbye) is the famous WW2 Italian Partisan song

What was the CLN you ask ?

The National Liberation Committee (_Italian_: Comitato di Liberazione Nazionale - _CLN_) was the _Italian_ Resistance Movement or Partisans who fought the Germans and Italian Fascists in WW2 (very strong in Tuscany)
*The Tuscany flag is based on WW2 Tuscany Partisan*


----------



## Tricky Skills (Dec 2, 2013)

Almost ten years since the Wealdstone play-off? Blimey. A very emotional night at Champion Hill with more than one of the Rabble hardcore reduced to tears. I've got a video somewhere of the penalty shoot-out. Posting it up just might bring on the tears once again.

Onwards!

Dulwich Vs Wealdstone, Ryman Promotion Play-off, 3 May 2004.

Background...


----------



## vornstyle76 (Dec 2, 2013)

Yorick said:


> I'll be there, with at least 5 or 6 friends, hopefully more! Ready for experimentation, what are you thinking?


Crowbarring "Dulwich Hamlet" and players' names into disco classics, mainly. The song based on 'Guns of Brixton' some of us sang on the tube last week was pretty fun as well (whilst the silent Arsenal fans' eyes begged us to stop).

Oh, and it's probably a good idea not to sing "Dulwich Hamlet Über Alles" away at Wingate & Finchley next saturday.


Yorick said:


> Ex-Dingle Glen Little has been given prime position in the Grauniad's goals of the week: http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/dec/02/the-best-goals-of-the-weekend?CMP=EMCFTBEML853
> 
> Yet MORE proof of the mainstream media's anti-Dulwich bias, the establishment are clearly running scared, when was the last time Hamlet were shown first on Match of the Day?, revolution is imminent, etc etc.


It's possibly proof of a pro-Premier League prejudice. The average non-league player would probably need to make love to the reanimated corpse of the Queen Mother in the centre circle to get a mention in the Guardian.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 2, 2013)

CLN

The National Liberation Committee (_Italian_: Comitato di Liberazione Nazionale - _CLN_) was the _Italian_ Resistance Movement or Partisans who fought the Germans and Italian Fascists in WW2 (very strong in Tuscany)


----------



## Yorick (Dec 3, 2013)

Does anyone know anything about this Hanwell side then? What can we expect tonight?


----------



## pettyboy (Dec 3, 2013)

Yorick said:


> Does anyone know anything about this Hanwell side then? What can we expect tonight?


 
There's a pretty thorough preview here: http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/this-evenings-match-preview-1109585.html

Imagine Gavin will play the 'shadow' side, although striker Marcel Henry-Francis has recently joined Merstham apparently.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 3, 2013)

i think i'll be down.  don't think i'll see any more proper football until the new year if i don't.  and, you know, London Senior Cup ties are what being a non-league supporter is all about.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 3, 2013)

Looking at those photos from the 2004 play-offs from Tricky Skills, you only have to see how much our Club has grown supporter wise since then.  The crowd was 600-something that night, with at least half from Wealdstone, if memory is correct...not that it will be!

I unashamed to admit that was the lowest point of my Dulwich Hamlet supporting life...I cried my eyes out that night. And fair play to the Stones fans that night for celebrating their 'promotion', but not gloating in our faces. They have a bad reputation, but they went up more than a few notches in my estimation after that.

The reason I put 'promotion' was because we were, in effect, relegated by not winning that match. The following season, 2004/05 was the first one for the brand new Conference North & South divisions, which formed a new Step Two. (Conference National was Step One, the Isthmian, Southern & Northern Premier League premier divisions were Step Two, the highest placed in these three formed the new Conference North & South, and thus those left in them 'dropped' to Step Three) So our level Isthmian One South, which was Step Three dropped to Step Four the next season.

In 2003/04 the top six of Isthmian North & South went 'up' to the Premier, with the two seventh placed sides having a one-off play-off to decide the other spot. We were at home as we had a better league record than Wealdstone. We should have comfortably been in the top six, but totally choked under then manager/chairman Martin Eede in the latter part of the season, to drop down to seventh spot.

As for tonight, I shall be there, but have no real expectations, following last weeks loss for our 'second string squad' at Cray Wanderers. Call me old fashioned, but I'd rather we took these cup seriously, with a First Team that is the First Team. I understand the logic about 'resting' players for league games, and obviously want us to win them,  but I don't think we are, the way our Club is run, geared up to Conference South football anyway. So would rather have the 'glory' and 'night out' of a minor cup final win.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 3, 2013)

Regarding the CLN banner...I know it's 'only' Wiki, hence may not be entirely accurate, but here's what Wiki say about them:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Liberation_Committee


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 3, 2013)

Italian CLN Partisan = The National Liberation Committee (_Italian_: Comitato di Liberazione Nazionale_)_

_CLN Partisan representing broad including Left, Centre and Catholics - obviously not Italian Fascist's and Conservatives (as they were fighting with the German/Italian fascists)_


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 3, 2013)

Looking at pictures of 2004 - firstly what great quality -

secondly - were a lot younger now (well maybe not me)

and were certainly have a fan base diverse and younger than the vast majority of clubs

Dulwich Hamlet FC - Rabble  - "Spreading the Joy"


----------



## Onket (Dec 3, 2013)

Wish I'd known about the CLN when Di Canio was still my club's manager.

Maybe. If I'd had the balls to do the flag.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Dec 3, 2013)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Looking at pictures of 2004 - firstly what great quality -



Ta. I've mentioned to Dulwich Mishi that I've started to archive ALL of my photos from the past decade. I've got everything backed up across various media - initially CDRs, then externals, plus various iPhoto libraries. The CDR's cover roughly 2003 - 2007. I haven't seen any of these images since they were first shot. They include pretty much every Hamlet home game from 2003 - 2009.

I've got a system set up where I'm tagging and sorting. It's a never-ending job, but once complete, I'd like to maybe drop them on a stick and give a copy to the club.

Or perhaps just bury the USB underneath the pitch


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 3, 2013)

How about a vanity publication ???? using old photos, programs and old stats, songs, reminiscence's - and what Dulwich Hamlet FC means to me ?? by supporters new and old


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 3, 2013)

1-0 to the Hamlet so far due to opposition keeper disaster 

(Not at the game unfortunately, keeping touch via twitter)


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 3, 2013)

Forza amlet one nil!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 3, 2013)

Talked to the guy at work who's a Wealdstone fan - he had a great day out on Sat (  ) and really liked the club. Impressed by our fans and the noise they made. Last time he'd been was about 4 or 5 years ago when we played Bognor Regis - he said there was barely 200 or 300 that night and thought we'd done well to increase our fan base. Impressed and bemused in equal measure by our flags and paraphernalia   Sounds like they had a really good local pub crawl too. I told him we'd be back for revenge later in the season!


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2013)

That reminds me -  I'm going to post up my illustrated Brixton to Hamlet walk soon. I also thought it would be a good idea to post up a guide for visiting fans too - best pubs, cafes, places of interest, local politics, history etc.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 3, 2013)

Two nil now.  Proper David james by their goalie.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 3, 2013)

Very good night tonight about 100 (high for mid week x cup game)

sang our hearts out

The goalkeeper took some Student Loans, Nick Clegg & Guardian Editorial abuse (as well as usual small badge

tried to work up a "Car wash end" chant

maybe we should work on hand actions as well

Hope the Hamlet Virgins enjoyed it

Dulwich Hamlet FC "spread the joy"


----------



## Yorick (Dec 3, 2013)

Can report several Hamlet virgins had a great night! Good to see us play well, but from the chances we created were lucky to score at all - thank God for their goalie.

He did, however, take the jokes well. Even when I accused him of voting Tory.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Dec 4, 2013)

"If you like flagging us offside so much lino why don't you go live in North Korea?!"


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 4, 2013)

Dulwich Hamlet FC "The Car Wash End" song (as attempted first at the Hanwell game last night)

We should work on the clapping (as that's the key)

The words will come


----------



## Yorick (Dec 4, 2013)

I realise this question pertains to an event so far in the future that Robert's predicitions of robo-football will doubtless have been proved true, but does anyone know if club (or fans) will be sorting a coach out for the away trip to Maidstone in mid-March? Looks like could be a massive game in our season, and would make a nice cornerstone to a birthday weekend, but have little intention of shelling out £20 for a train ride down the road.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Dec 4, 2013)

PartisanDulwich said:


>



Ah ha, that video opens with as clip of One Nation Under A Groove. Me and Joe have got a long held ambition to get "one Hamlet under a groove" going as a chant.

_You kicked it in the Car Wash... You kicked in the Car Wash End. C'mon and sing it with me..._


Yorick said:


> I realise this question pertains to an event so far in the future that Robert's predicitions of robo-football will doubtless have been proved true, but does anyone know if club (or fans) will be sorting a coach out for the away trip to Maidstone in mid-March? Looks like could be a massive game in our season, and would make a nice cornerstone to a birthday weekend, but have little intention of shelling out £20 for a train ride down the road.


Quite likely. Ask Edgar On The Hill on twitter, he tends to organise coaches. But if that level of automation exists before then we'll hopefully live in a communist utopia and the trains will be free, or at least cheaper.

Saturday away at Wingate & Finchley looks easy: http://www.wingatefinchley.com/clubinfo.php West Finchely tube on the Northern Line is about 10-15 minutes walk from the ground, with both that and the Victoria Line working. And with an average home league gate of 136 this could be that finest of delights: an away takeover.


----------



## Yorick (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks mate, and yeah, planning to travel up on Saturday. Sad to see their attendance is so low, be great to get a decent away turnout


----------



## vornstyle76 (Dec 4, 2013)

Yorick said:


> Thanks mate, and yeah, planning to travel up on Saturday. Sad to see their attendance is so low, be great to get a decent away turnout


Being the fifth most important competition, London Senior Cup games are almost unofficial reserve matches. Gavin certainly treats it as such.


----------



## Yorick (Dec 4, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> Being the fifth most important competition, London Senior Cup games are almost unofficial reserve matches. Gavin certainly treats it as such.


I meant the attendances at Wingate & Finchley - I thought last night wasn't bad actually! And we happy few were treated with a stronger team than I expected.


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 5, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> Saturday away at Wingate & Finchley looks easy: http://www.wingatefinchley.com/clubinfo.php West Finchely tube on the Northern Line is about 10-15 minutes walk from the ground, with both that and the Victoria Line working. And with an average home league gate of 136 this could be that finest of delights: an away takeover.


 
Yes, W&F have struggled for support for many years now so we should be able to virtually turn this into a home game support wise, and it's relatively straightforward to get to.  They have a unique art deco main stand with an identical twin backing onto it for the adjacent rugby club.  The club bar is underneath the stand.  It's a merger between two clubs (as the name suggests) and the former Wingate FC is very much a Jewish club, so don't expect any porky typ[e stuff in the tea bar.  (And as mentioned a few days back probably best to avoid the Dulwich Hamlet Uber Alles song!)

More detailed map showing area with ground clearly marked here:

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/map.srf?x=527060&y=191580&z=110&sv=summers+lane&st=6&tl=Map+of+Summers+Lane,+London,+N_12&searchp=ids.srf&mapp=map.srf

By Tube, you can use any of three consecutive stations on the Northern Line High Barnet branch.  (There are no planned engineering works this Saturday.)
From East Finchley (Zone 3), take bus 263 straight up the main road (just under 2 miles, buses run about every 10 mins) and get off at Granville Road, which is the second stop after the overpass across the North Circular.  The stop is just beyond the junction with Summers Lane and a couple of minutes’ walk from the ground.

From Finchley Central (Zone 4), take bus 382 from opposite the station (about 1.5 miles, buses run about every 15 mins) and this runs along Summers Lane right past the ground.  (Woodgrange Avenue is the stop you’ll need.)

From West Finchley (Zone 4) there’s no bus link, but this is the closest station to the ground; no more than around 15 mins walk, but it’s a bit of a fiddly route so don’t attempt it unless you’ve had a good look at the map first or know exactly where you’re going.

Most convenient pub option is probably the Bald Faced Stag, which is just outside East Finchley station to the right, and adjacent to the 263 bus stop.  I haven’t been in for a few years, it sounds to have turned a bit foody/pricey (always used to be a fairly standard high street boozer) but it’s become a regular entry in the Good Beer Guide.


----------



## Thaw (Dec 5, 2013)

Interesting read about W&F's Jewish identity...
http://www.wsc.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=7452&Itemid=38

Apparently, the Wingate bit is named after a pro-Zionist British soldier and the club was set up to battle anti-semitism. They do a lot of good work for charidee. Still seems considered quite a 'Jewish' club.

The art-deco stand is nice.


----------



## pettyboy (Dec 5, 2013)

Not 100% sure I can make it, but I'm keen.

Would a group be interested in travelling together from Brixton?


----------



## vornstyle76 (Dec 5, 2013)

DrunkPushkin said:


> Interesting read about W&F's Jewish identity...
> http://www.wsc.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=7452&Itemid=38
> 
> Apparently, the Wingate bit is named after a pro-Zionist British soldier and the club was set up to battle anti-semitism. They do a lot of good work for charidee. Still seems considered quite a 'Jewish' club.


And the article suggests that's why they have low crowds. And whilst they are low for the Isthmian Premier, and whilst I know nothing of the racial politics in that bit of North London, I can't imagine (or, really hope) that's not the reason. I mean, it certainly wouldn't have stopped me if they were my local club.


pettyboy said:


> Would a group be interested in travelling together from Brixton?


I quite like the trip from Brixton, especially if there's Arsenal fans to out-sing en route (they play Sunday, alas), but I'm in Peckham and waking up after a nightshift so no time for dallying I'm afraid. There'll be others though.


----------



## Cassiusclayvey (Dec 5, 2013)

Anyone else think we should have a specific chant to sing after a goal? Something lovely and bouncy, adds to the moment and if it's done after every goal then it'll become a tradition. Think bouncing/hand movements look great from a far when they're done well


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 6, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> And the article suggests that's why they have low crowds. And whilst they are low for the Isthmian Premier, and whilst I know nothing of the racial politics in that bit of North London, I can't imagine (or, really hope) that's not the reason. I mean, it certainly wouldn't have stopped me if they were my local club.


 
I'm sure there's nothing sinister about their low crowd numbers.  The pre-merger Finchley FC played at that ground and their crowds were even poorer.  It's just typically lazy speculation from WSC.  I used to be a subscriber but got so annoyed by their supercilious right-on tone that I cancelled about ten years ago.  Many of the old Amateur clubs in Inner London (i.e. the London postal codes) have merged, died completely, or lost their ground like Hendon.  The Hamlet have really bucked that trend and W&F seems to be a relatively healthy club.

In fact there's such a well-established Jewish community throughout North West London it would be equally pertitnent to ask why they don't rally round and support the club in greater numbers.  I think the reality is that the ground isn't in a great location, just beyond a depressingly big major road junction and new cinema/leisure centre complex, and tucked away in a residential road with no station or real community focal point within quite a wide radius. 

I believe the club president is a prominent member of the local Tory consistuency party and insisted on holding a minute's silence before kick off last season after Thatcher died.  Perhaps that's what puts people off attending games!


----------



## pettyboy (Dec 6, 2013)

Other than the obvious clubs (Arsenal & Spurs), I wonder if football fans in that area might have gone to Barnet. Only three stops from West Finchley on the tube.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm not really sure what it even means to suggest that the local community isn't interested because of the clubs Jewish identity. Given that anywhere you go the overwhelming majority of people have no interest in their local nth tier non-league club who are they saying has been put off exactly?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 6, 2013)

Jewish community North London (most ex East End) - just surprised W&F don't use that Jewish history (but not easy for any club)

While we have made great strides at Dulwich Hamlet - we have too few Black supporters at games

The antics of the racists in 70s and 80s no-doubt played its part

But we have a lot to be proud of, not least one of the few clubs with a Black manager


----------



## vornstyle76 (Dec 6, 2013)

There's a huge difference between the racial makeup of certain things - FTSE 100 boardrooms, police stop & search lists, temporary low paid jobs, parliamentary candidates etc. - and minority interests like a non-league club. As a teenager I used to ponder why the indie and punk nightclubs I frequented were so white and wonder what could be done (drag 'them' along to a beer-soaked dancefloor to listen to music they hadn't elected to??!!) And besides, I'm not particularly sure to what extent we're lacking a... representative mix. I haven't done any crude headcounting, and don't really want to, but I reckon we're more _mixed_ than other London clubs we've played... and our crowds are certainly more diverse than a lot of other _Evening Standard_ delighting local things, i.e. Frank's Cafe on top of the Peckham multi-storey carpark.

I'm sure football's general lack of representativeness is a legacy of its ostentatiously racist past, which is depressing, and symptomatic of wider social patterns that still exist. Maybe we should consider a little DIY outreach work. Perhaps more pressing is non-anglophone communities locally: Colombian, Portuguese, Polish. Edit: The South London Antifascists have been expanding into outreach work recently, I could have a word at the next meeting.


Pink Panther said:


> I believe the club president is a prominent member of the local Tory consistuency party and insisted on holding a minute's silence before kick off last season after Thatcher died.  Perhaps that's what puts people off attending games!


Ha ha ha. Begs the question whether he'll have a minute's silence for Maggie's "terrorist" tomorrow...


Cassiusclayvey said:


> Anyone else think we should have a specific chant to sing after a goal? Something lovely and bouncy, adds to the moment and if it's done after every goal then it'll become a tradition. Think bouncing/hand movements look great from a far when they're done well



I think we tend to be a bit too carried away sometimes to do anything even vaguely choreographed! I dunno. Needs to be something new. Throw our scarves in the air? Lift up a gigantic replica of Edgar Kail on the cross?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 6, 2013)

mass skanking?

oh, wait....


----------



## vornstyle76 (Dec 6, 2013)

Danny does not like it when I try to skank with him.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 7, 2013)

First minute goal for the Hamlet - Ian Daly.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 7, 2013)

GRAVY!


----------



## editor (Dec 7, 2013)

Injury time winner 2-3 to Hamlet! Woot! So who was there? Feed me photos and reports please!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 7, 2013)

2-3 to the hamlet


----------



## pettyboy (Dec 7, 2013)

It really doesn't get much better than a win like that! What a great afternoon.

Wingate & Finchley seemed like a nice club. Decent ground, I'd definitely go again.

"And number 1 is Ellis Green..." (ad infinitum)


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 8, 2013)

A rare excursion to corporate football today (apologies) City at Southamptom
best bit was the 1 minute for Mandela (did you get that at Wingate & Finchley - given they did for Thatcher)

Anyway comrades !!

Need all the details

how many fans made the trek
atmosphere etc

I guess the voodoo stick has been re programmed after Wealdstone effectively blocked its powers


Its what I want to hear about tonight.....


----------



## vornstyle76 (Dec 8, 2013)

On the Northern Line towards West Finchley the Voodoo Stick attracted much attention, not least from the cutest little middle-class bundle of 5 year old innocence I've ever seen. Her mother, _meh_, one of those 'It's Grim Up North London' types, insipid chin all crumbly cheese and biscuits, and indeed, they got off at Highgate. But nevertheless the girl charmed me with how besotted she was with the Voodoo Stick. After much nervousness she finally asked me what it was. "It's a magic staff that I take to football matches to help my favourite team win," I explained. Her face lit up with wonderment. "Are you a wizard?" she asked. I thought for a moment. "Yes, yes I suppose I am." Whoops. One day she's gonna be so disappointed by the reality of football.

And then some football happened. Dulwich Hamlet, resplendent in their yellow & green away kit, went right up in the first minute and scored, Ian Daly with an unDalyesque scrappy poach from a rebound. Everyone was mid-trapse towards the goal, it was almost a rude interruption. We sang for most of the remaining first half, though Wingate & Finchley tried to slowly kill us by being the most moribund team we've encountered away thus far in the Isthmian Prem. Dulwich failed to capitalise, so it remained dodgily 1-0 up until half-time.

Second half, this time under a tin-roof terrace. A reminder of how great the acoustics are in those things. Some brilliant chanting, banging etc. Erhun gets sent thru one-on-one, slow-motion, moment of (our) doubt, clinical finish. BOOM, game wrapped up. Except this is the new look Hamlet with their molten marshmallow defensive formation. Two nothing goals conceded in five minutes. What the hell? Deary me. Hope ebbing away. For a while W&F looked by far the most likely to score the next one. Ellis Green comes on (welcome back!). We start attacking. Brave goalkeeping  stops us on a few occasions. Running out of time. Singing frustrated rather than joyous. Cursing and gallow humour.

Injury time free-kick out wide-ish. Ellis takes it... everyone misses it.. it's gone in!!! FUCKING YES. Partytime, Dulwich Hamlet style. Declarations of love. Sore throats roaring effortlessly. Hugs, fistpumps and raved predictions that utopia is on its way.

As the final whistle went I glanced at the mask of the Voodoo Stick. To my jawdropping amazement it gave me a cheeky wink. Suddenly I realised, and even now I can't believe it - the magic of said staff had somehow (don't ask me how!) sucked the ball into the back of the net! I thought back to that little girl on the tube... I turned to the camera and laughed. [FADE TO PINK]


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 8, 2013)

Rob _or maybe Gandalf_ 

Brilliant match day report 

“[Gandalf] ...'I'm looking for someone to share in an adventure, and it's very difficult to find anyone.' 

[Bilbo] 'I should think so, in these parts. We're plain, quiet folk and have no use for adventures. Nasty, disturbing, uncomfortable things, they make you late for dinner.” 

― J.R.R. Tolkien, _ The Hobbit _


----------



## vornstyle76 (Dec 8, 2013)

I've actually recently been re-reading Michael Moorcock's guilt-ridden and/or swaggering anti-heros, which exposes Tolkien as the reactionary China Mieville later described him as: "resolutely rural, petty bourgeois, conservative, anti-modernist, misanthropically Christian and anti-intellectual".

Incidentally, Moorcock once wrote this in 1987: _The little hills and woods of that Surrey of the mind, the Shire [where the protagonist 'hobbits' live], are 'safe' but the wild landscapes everywhere beyond the Shire are 'dangerous'... *Lord of the Rings* is a pernicious confirmation of the values of a morally bankrupt middle class... If the Shire is a suburban garden, Sauron [the 'evil' dark lord] and his henchmen are that old bourgeois bugaboo, the mob--mindless football supporters throwing their beer bottles over the fence--the worst aspect of modern urban society represented as the whole by the a fearful, backward-yearning class._ Given the date LOTR was written, I think it was Moorcock who was perhaps indulging the conservative moral panic about football...

Anyway, back on topic, I think Edgar Kail and Erhun Oztumer may be aspects of his Eternal Champion.


----------



## Yorick (Dec 8, 2013)

There was certainly some shaministic power generated and ebbing around under that tin roof in the second half. 

When Erhun was bearing down on that goalie for the second goal, he glanced up and our eyes met. Time stopped, pens were placed to rest in idle thought, a child asked a stranger on a train about the wand he was carrying, stars exploded, someone placed two sugar cubes into a cup of tea and realised they were in love for the first time, waves crashed into rocks, and the consciousnesses of two men born two months apart in the spring of 1991 melded together. We were one. And Erhun Oztumer spoke to me.

_I know you missed the first goal because you were getting a pint. So I'm going to aim this one right at your face._


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2013)

I feel compelled to add some of these fabulous observations to the Brixton Buzz site when I get back (if that's OK with everyone). More people need to know about the majestic power of the Hamlet Effect.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Dec 8, 2013)

editor said:


> I feel compelled to add some of these fabulous observations to the Brixton Buzz site when I get back (if that's OK with everyone). More people need to know about the majestic power of the Hamlet Effect.


One step ahead of you Mike - I've asked Joel if you can use some of his photos.


----------



## editor (Dec 9, 2013)

Hamlet in NYC


----------



## editor (Dec 9, 2013)

Couldn't resist.


----------



## magneze (Dec 9, 2013)

Twitter feed was amusing. The goal tweet was before the team lineup tweet!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 9, 2013)

Ham & High on Wingate & Finchley V DHFC

"Dulwich are quite a famous club in non-league circles. Unfortunately they have hit on hard times in recent years, but they are very much on the up and were promoted to our division only last season – and they look very much like they may be passing through on their way to the Conference South this season."
http://www.hamhigh.co.uk/sport/foot...f_the_defeat_against_dulwich_hamlet_1_3090435

A very fair report - and seem like nice people at W&F - Glad there seems to have been some mutual respect by fans at the game 

Another report states

"Luckily the revenue streams of the absent fans were more than matched by a combination of The Gibbon Wreckers and the traveling Dulwich Hamlet fans a vast majority of which looked like they were on their way to an anti Vietnam war protest."

http://itstartedwithamiss.wordpress.com/

All good stuff

As DHFC fans and by in large "progressives" we should be in the business of promoting non-league football and spreading the joy - We are fortunate that we are a growing club, many clubs we face are not

Not pissing off rival fans and encouraging mutual respect is surely our mantra (and that was even shown when we played Leatherhead)

Spread the Joy

Gavin Roses Pink & Blue Army


----------



## Onket (Dec 9, 2013)

The Gibbon Wreckers?!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 9, 2013)

* Gibbons Wreckers YFC*
The club was formed in 2007 but previously was named 'The Rachel Yankey football programme'. A programme where kids came along and trained with a view to developing their football skills as well as social skills and making new friends.

One Saturday in early 2007 Andy and Rachel took a team of boys and girls over to Peckham to play a team in a friendly match, The players really enjoyed themselves and asked if we could start a team, Rachel felt that after all the training they had received it would be good for the players and the community if we created a club where young people could come and play in a organised and competitive team against others who have the same morals and beliefs as us.

The name Gibbons Wreckers comes from the ground in which we play on (Gibbons Recreation Ground).


----------



## vornstyle76 (Dec 9, 2013)

PartisanDulwich said:


> "...the traveling Dulwich Hamlet fans a vast majority of which looked like they were on their way to an anti Vietnam war protest."


Given it was quite an old turn-out (compared to home games) perhaps they're referring to time being cyclical.


----------



## Yorick (Dec 10, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> Given it was quite an old turn-out (compared to home games) perhaps they're referring to time being cyclical.


Maybe they sell _Finnegans Wake _in the club shop.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm a bit slow, but I've finally got the Yorick reference. tremendous stuff!


----------



## Yorick (Dec 10, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> I'm a bit slow, but I've finally got the Yorick reference. tremendous stuff!


This is what happens when you have witty chants and absurd abuse that attracts recent Lit grads.

Also, I just want Hamlet to remember me after I'm gone, sniff (etc)


----------



## vornstyle76 (Dec 10, 2013)

We've actually got a (young, precariat) doctor of literature lurking around Champion Hill. He said of my Ian Daly video, "One quibble: communism's 'inevitability' is, at least according to Marx, dialectical... Or is this tying your colours to the accelerationist mast of Deleuzeanism?" Fucking tough crowd.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 10, 2013)

maybe i missed the important part of the discussion, or maybe i'm a big thicky but i don't see what the quibble is.  communism is inevitable, said marx, using a dialectical process to explain the process.  thesis: primitive communism.  antithesis: slavery-feudalism-capitalism. synthesis: post-industrial communism.

now, accelerationism is new to me but it appears to state that capitalism creates demand which in turn sustains capitalism, which is partially achieved by sustaining an artificially low rate of unemployment - i.e. creating jobs to stimulate the markets to sustain the continued dominance of capitalism (which i think sums up the blair-brown approach to pub sector jobs).  Deleuze is only really important to big brains in university departments and not to the working man so i haven't the foggiest what he thinks of the inevitability of communism and dulwich hamlet.  it may well be that it is only through knowledge of Deleuze that I would appreciate the quibble...

so where is the quibble?  the two ideas can live together, dialectic materialism is a process of thinking clearly, not a theory in itself.  capitalists may use the state's power to prop up the corpse of capitalism for a few years, but communism is still inevitable.  that inevitability may not be for many years, not in our lifetimes, but inevitable it is.  capitalism is unsustainable, it eats its own children.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 10, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> Or is this tying your colours to the accelerationist mast of Deleuzeanism?"


the faster Erhun runs the sooner we get there


----------



## ska invita (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## vornstyle76 (Dec 10, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> so where is the quibble?  the two ideas can live together, dialectic materialism is a process of thinking clearly, not a theory in itself.  capitalists may use the state's power to prop up the corpse of capitalism for a few years, but communism is still inevitable.  that inevitability may not be for many years, not in our lifetimes, but inevitable it is.  capitalism is unsustainable, it eats its own children.


In my raving and totally irrational post-Enfield excitement I'd referred to the Daly turn* as a "dialectic _*destroying*_ cobra morph" (and in the subsequent video).

* = not to be confused with the 'Linguistic Turn', or indeed the 'Cruyff Turn'.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Dec 10, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> In my raving and totally irrational post-Enfield excitement I'd referred to the Daly turn* as a "dialectic _*destroying*_ cobra morph" (and in the subsequent video).
> 
> * = not to be confused with the 'Linguistic Turn', or indeed the 'Cruyff Turn'.


_Fucking gay middle-class weirdo football-ruining HIPSTERS!!!_


----------



## Cassiusclayvey (Dec 10, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> _Fucking gay middle-class weirdo football-ruining HIPSTERS!!!_



Changing The Rabble's name?


----------



## ConorPope (Dec 10, 2013)

Yorick said:


> This is what happens when you have witty chants and absurd abuse that attracts recent Lit grads.)



I'm a Lit grad too, hopefully there'll be some good pre-match chat coming to the Hill


----------



## SDE (Dec 10, 2013)

Join the Dulwich Hamlet Christmas 10-question MegaPoll. 
Opinionate til you obliterate! 
https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/MX7P98Y


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 10, 2013)

ConorPope said:


> I'm a Lit grad too, hopefully there'll be some good pre-match chat coming to the Hill



literature and philosophy here :embarrassed:


----------



## vornstyle76 (Dec 10, 2013)

SDE said:


> Join the Dulwich Hamlet Christmas 10-question MegaPoll.
> Opinionate til you obliterate!
> https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/MX7P98Y


Where the hell is the Vaughan option for sexiness? etc.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 10, 2013)

"Now, to the controversial bits. Don't shoot me, kick the cat or poison your mother... I'm just asking the questions, man. First off - Would you vote for the club changing its name to Brixton Rovers in return for a corporate takeover, long-term ground security and £3million pound investment to the playing budget over 5 years?"

is that a possibility?


----------



## Onket (Dec 10, 2013)

If enough 'yes' votes are cast.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Dec 10, 2013)

ska invita said:


> "Now, to the controversial bits. Don't shoot me, kick the cat or poison your mother... I'm just asking the questions, man. First off - Would you vote for the club changing its name to Brixton Rovers in return for a corporate takeover, long-term ground security and £3million pound investment to the playing budget over 5 years?"
> 
> is that a possibility?


Along with Phil Wilson winning a Grand Slam tennis competition in the next year. Though, you never know with Dessie, he's a man with thumbs in pies. And whilst both my cats were well and truly kicked, it does raise interesting questions. Such a move would probably be very beneficial - in purely pragmatic terms - to the club given Brixton gentrification's _in love with the idea of 'Brixton'_ (Tim Butler) qualities. But fuck that. If we wanted to be sensible we'd all be watching internet streams of Barcelona or Bayern Munich.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 10, 2013)

if anything it should be renamed Peckham

though theres already a Peckham Town that plays on the south circ/dulwich fields
great rootsy club

http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/peckhamtownfootballclub/


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 11, 2013)

No No No

No team but Dulwich Hamlet FC

Of course we still have Nunhead FC RIP (as our deceased, departed team - always present)


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2013)

The Brixton Buzz photo report is up!
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/12/...finchley-2-dulwich-hamlet-3-sat-7th-dec-2013/

Thanks go to vornstyle76 for sorting out the pics.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Dec 12, 2013)

I've had two people now, friends of friends who admittedly aren't into football, who genuinely assumed "Dulwich Hamlet" was some sort of art prank I was going to a lot of effort to stage.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Cassiusclayvey (Dec 12, 2013)

I might be missing something, but has anyone ever thought of making a chant to the tune of Rebel Rebel, using the words Rabble Rabble?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 12, 2013)

Home to the Met Police in the next round of the cup.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Dec 12, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Home to the Met Police in the next round of the cup.


 
You know what you have to do


----------



## pettyboy (Dec 13, 2013)

Cassiusclayvey said:


> I might be missing something, but has anyone ever thought of making a chant to the tune of Rebel Rebel, using the words Rabble Rabble?



Bowie was a South Londoner after all!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 13, 2013)

Great match day poster Rob

Have to take the works Xmas outing steady tonight - As Champion Hill is calling

The buzz about the craic at Dulwich continues far and wide

Art for the Masses - retribution for the rich 

Spread the Joy

Pink & Blue Army


----------



## editor (Dec 13, 2013)

A little Hamlet feature from a personal perspective;
http://www.urban75.org/blog/sharing-the-dulwich-hamlet-fc-love-in-brooklyn-new-york/


----------



## Cassiusclayvey (Dec 14, 2013)

Not exactly Shakespearean, but it's lively! :

Rabble Rabble, the car wash end
Rabble Rabble, the car wash end 

Then bounce up and down whilst singing the riff?


----------



## vornstyle76 (Dec 14, 2013)

I made a very uninspired  attempt to 'translate' all the lyrics, but didn't get any further than "You've got your mother eating her own poo / she's not sure if you're a pink or a blue" before realising i was gushing pure nonsense.


----------



## editor (Dec 14, 2013)

Heading there shortly with a *beastly* hangover.


----------



## magneze (Dec 14, 2013)

I'll be there soon. Early for a change!


----------



## magneze (Dec 14, 2013)

Ooh, the PA works!


----------



## magneze (Dec 14, 2013)

2-0 Nice to see the Hamlet and have a sing. Had been too long. :-D


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 14, 2013)

nice one


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 14, 2013)

Slightly odd game imo. Hendon never looked threatening but Dulwich never really quite clicked either. I cant explain how the second went in. Quality keeper-baiting though.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Dec 14, 2013)

Atmosphere a bit flat and we didn't play well. Saved by Hendon goalie's 2nd half clown antics. I don't think it's hyperbolic to claim Thomas, the 10 year old kid who clearly got into the keeper's head, was our star performer. Maidstone will take us apart on and off the pitch on Tuesday if we repeat this.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 14, 2013)

As stated Hamlet never clicked , but then again didn't think we would consed

Goalie baiting was highest quality

"small badge - small beard" very effective

"Are you Nick Clegg in disguise"

"Are those clown shoes your wearing"

Love it with free kicks when we direct the wall "Left" or "Right" alternating excellent also "2 in the wall" shouts


Rabble finally got  going in second half

Robs failure to deliver bear baiting at half time as promised in his excellent poster probably contributed to the less than usual sexy football from the Hamlet

Attendance at 551 not bad for Saturday before Christmas - Two teams got less than 100 in our league including poor Thamesmead got just 76


----------



## magneze (Dec 14, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Slightly odd game imo. Hendon never looked threatening but Dulwich never really quite clicked either. I cant explain how the second went in. Quality keeper-baiting though.


Beard baiting.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 14, 2013)

Another Great poster at Champion Hill today


----------



## SDE (Dec 15, 2013)

Sing-a-long-a-ding-dong

On the first day of Christmas, my true love gave to me...

12 Phil Wilsons
11 Billy Crooks
10 Xav Vidals
9 Dean Lodges
8 Ahmed Deens
7 Pete Adeniyis
6 Nyren Clunis
5 Errrr-haaaannnnns!
4 Ellis Green
3 Ian Dalys
2 Gavin Rose
And a Ju-ni-or Ka-di!


----------



## SDE (Dec 15, 2013)

Ok. So, following feedback from Mr Dulwich, and in the spirit of keeping things memorable for me after several jars, here's a revised version of "On the first day of Christmas, my Dulwich Hamlet true love gave to me..."
12 Ellis Greens
11 Ellis Greens
10 Ellis Greens
9 Ellis Greens
8 Ellis Greens
7 Ellis Greens
6 Ellis Greens
5 Errrr-haaaannnnns!
4 Ellis Greens
3 Ellis Greens
2 Ellis Greens
And a Ju-ni-or Ka-di!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 16, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> updates pls people.
> 
> also, i've decided i want a pink flag with a light blue hammer and sickle on it.  i am a ham-fisted motherlover so it might not turn out very good though.


 
i've bought the pink flag now.  phase one is complete.  i hope in the chilly new year to be standing at the car wash end in my soviet greatcoat and faux-russian hat with a pink-and-blue soviet flag.  now that's _art._


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2013)

Photo report up:






http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/12/dulwich-hamlet-scramble-2-goals-past-hendon-in-scrappy-battle/


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 16, 2013)

PartisanDulwich said:


> "Are those clown shoes your wearing"


 
CLOWN SHOES! is the best insult ever.  as discussed at length on this board many years ago 





Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Home to the Met Police in the next round of the cup.


 
so are we all going to dress up as criminals?  oh, wait...


----------



## vornstyle76 (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Rocket no.9 (Dec 16, 2013)

Anyone else going tomorrow?
Quite concerned about this game. Current DHFC form has been magic-lite. Barely mechanical, even. Maidstone are lacking a few of their stronger players, but still...worried, worried, worried...Also, their away-side supporters travel at Wealdstone strength, though Kentish-men they be. All irrationally upbeat predictions welcome.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Dec 16, 2013)

I imagine we all are. It's going to be difficult, Maidstone are really looking like an ex-league club on the up now, we're doing well to be within a point of them. We've still got special players, it's do-able. And if we fuck up, ach well, let's fuck up in style (which is hard not to when you're in PINK AND MOTHERFUCKING BLUE!!!!!!!!).


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2013)

I'll be there. Even with my stinky cold.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 16, 2013)

We need to get our mojo back, went walk about against Hendon

Really, Really important "The Rabble" gets behind the team vocally from the off


----------



## vornstyle76 (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm gonna scream, "HEADS!!! TAILS!!! TAILS!!! HEADS!!! TAILS!!! HEADS!!! HEADS!!!" when they do the coin-toss.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 17, 2013)

PartisanDulwich said:


> We need to get our mojo back, went walk about against Hendon
> 
> Really, Really important "The Rabble" gets behind the team vocally from the off


 
I think it'll be better tonight with some noise coming from the away fans. There was absolutely nothing from Hendon which doesn't help the atmosphere.


----------



## Yorick (Dec 17, 2013)

Looks like it's going to chuck it down this evening, which could affect turnout and drown us out. If keeping the atmosphere up is important, perhaps making a Wealdstoneesque claim for the cover on the far side might be an idea.

Everyone not being hungover might help as well.


----------



## Yorick (Dec 17, 2013)

It's not because I don't want to get wet, obviously. I don't believe in London rain.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Dec 17, 2013)

Based on last season Maidstone will turn up in hundreds, very early, and take the Toilets Opposite. We'd need to get in there *well* before kick-off.


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2013)

I've given the game a plug on BBuzz:
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/12/...clash-against-maidstone-united-tues-17th-dec/


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 17, 2013)

i wasn't in before but my mate has cancelled on me so now i'm in.


----------



## Cassiusclayvey (Dec 17, 2013)

Early mass exodus to the 'covered end' ?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 17, 2013)

on my way in a couple of minutes.  will take and hold the bar against the orange bastards


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 17, 2013)

Another two nil win. Good game this time though and great atmosphere.


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2013)

That was a commanding performance from Hamlet. After an initial scare, they never looked like losing to a tired Maidstone.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 17, 2013)

Dulwich Hamlet FC get their "Mojo" back and win 2-0

Respect shown to Maidstone fans (Excellent)

Spread the Joy


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm over the moon lads and ladettes, what a crucial win   Maidstone were very good but we defended excellently and they certainly wish their keeper was Phil Wilson. 

Great effort on the non-stop singing tonight.

All I hear is: Erhun & Daly!

The guard of honour for the losing away fans is becoming a bit of a tradition. I like it. It must be pretty galling to be duffed up by your rivals, a long way away from your 'garden of England' home, then be clapped home by the victorious rabble telling you the Hamlet are gonna win the league. But a lot of them seemed to like it.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Dec 18, 2013)

Fucking great night. Still buzzing. Bloody euphoric stuff. DHFC 1-0 MDMA.


----------



## SDE (Dec 18, 2013)

Vornstyle is a legend!


----------



## Cassiusclayvey (Dec 18, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> Fucking great night. Still buzzing. Bloody euphoric stuff. DHFC 1-0 MDMA.



And no come down either!


----------



## Yorick (Dec 18, 2013)

What a game. Incredible to get such a strong performance for such a big game, it's probably the best I've seen us play. Great to see us look strong at the back as well, given the nature of a lot of recent goals we've conceded - deserved MoM for Adeniyi.

I'm itching for Kingstonian away next month. Can we play like that every week?


----------



## vornstyle76 (Dec 18, 2013)

Still feels bloody good. Looking forward to the MUTV* highlights!
(* = I love that Maidstone completely ignore the fact there might be another, y'know, vaguely noteworthy club with the same initials)

Damn, wish I could go to Lowestoft on Saturday (in-between nights, and the supporters' coach would likely be the worst place in Europe to try to get some sleep).


SDE said:


> Vornstyle is a legend!


We all combined into one big legendary warrior last night.

It would seem churlish to attempt to quasi-intellectualise last night, but... that was football that was. The better-than-drugs euphoria. We all have our various embellishments, from politics to macho grandstanding to visual displays to *spit!* tactical analysis, to fill the (sometimes very long) gaps between games like last night, and they're necessary cos you can't win big stinking fuck-off matches like that every week. But the joy/pride/relief/mania of yesterday is why that silly little imperialist public school invention of Association Football hasn't shriveled up and died decades ago. It's not a rational pastime.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Dec 18, 2013)

Interview with Connor French, already something of a non-league journeyman at the tender age of 21, now at Walton Casuals:

_*TRC:* What was it like to win the league and promotion with Dulwich Hamlet from the Ryman Division One South last season?

*CF:* It was a great feeling, my first piece of silverware in non-league football. What made it even better was the fans that Dulwich have – arguably the best fans in Ryman league and maybe even the league above, but winning any league whatever level would be a buzz._


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 18, 2013)

Maidstone United Fan website seem to be over analysing the game, very harsh on their team. It was a long way on a wet Tuesday - so great credit to the 250 Maidstone fans who made the trek

some good comments of note, especially about Dulwich Hamlet Fans - see below

_"Thought Dulwich kept possession better and passed it better, whilst too often in the first half when we were clearing the ball, we simply booted back to them. That said, I think we had the better chances to score and their keeper made some good saves especially the one from Rory for the corner that never came. Thought the Dulwich fans created a great atmosphere at the game."

"Dulwich started passing us to death and wearing us down and hitting us on the break."

"Dulwich are a very decent side. And they have the best burgers in the league!"

"To go back to the games, what a vocal support Dulwich fans gave their team, they were truly their 12th man and did see us off the ground in good humour with their chants of "We won the league at Champion Hill " ... B*stards ... did they have to remind us !!!"_

Read more: http://maidstoneunitedfc.proboards.com/thread/2594/dulwich-2-maidstone-united?page=2#ixzz2nra9KQKB

Another note
Average Gate attendances

1. Maidstone United average gate 1,780
2. Dulwich Hamlet average gate 617

Average Ryman League  378


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2013)

Some photos from the game:






















http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/12/...in-commanding-display-sat-14th-december-2013/


----------



## vornstyle76 (Dec 20, 2013)

I always say this but wicked photos as usual, editor. You do manage to capture the atmosphere somehow, that dancing transgression between tiny non-league club and immense intensity of the chosen few. Good game, good game.

What's that I hear you say? _More_ cowbell?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 21, 2013)

Those are italain bells from Tuscany, surely

as used on the  ski sunday, and Tour de France - (magic)

Its Italian it goes in the mix at DHFC

I was pleased to see Margate praise the food - we should work on this we should offer the best non organic, non pc burgers in the League - surely a point of principal

Also would be great to say you can get a

Dulwich Hamlet Square Deal For the Working Man & Woman

Match day entrance
A Programme
A Burger
A Pint

and all for £15


----------



## vornstyle76 (Dec 21, 2013)

Jumping ahead a few games, but our NYD opponents Carshalton sound like they're in an absolute mess. Six fans banned for criticizing the way the club's being run, comedy owner and management, heading for relegation. The banning of the fans is particularly outrageous. Free The Carshalton Six.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 21, 2013)

surely we should display  "Free the Carshalton 6" banner or solidarity with banner

Coalition Government also trying to close the local hospital (St Helier Hospital) big local campaign to oppose losing A&E , Maternity etc..........


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 21, 2013)

Bugger, lost 2-0 to Lowestoft 

Respect to the fans who braved the weather and travelled over 3 hours to Suffolk. 

Still, it could be worse - Maidstone lost 2-1 to Wealdstone, and Whitstable (in the Isthmian Div 1 South) were 2-0 up when their floodlights failed and the game was abandoned.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Dec 21, 2013)

Dulwich Bloody Hamlet. Lowestoft were apparently struggling to get a team together due to injuries.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Dec 21, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> Dulwich Bloody Hamlet. Lowestoft were apparently struggling to get a team together due to injuries.


The weather up here's been really, really lousy all day - wet and bloody windy - and the pitch was probably pretty wet and muddy to start with. I'd imagine that levelled any issues with players tbh.

I was thinking of going along actually but it was horrid out. Maybe Leiston in January...


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 21, 2013)

Football Fans at Palace today

Time for that Dulwich Hamlet Square Deal

Football all about politics (small p)


----------



## vornstyle76 (Dec 23, 2013)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 45293
> 
> Football Fans at Palace today


I'm tempted to make the banner, *£32 FOR PALACE HOME, 5 HOURS MINIMUM WAGE. IS THIS THE WORKING MAN'S GAME?
*
Anyway. So, was thinking, next time we're flagged offside we sing...

♫ But we can...
You know we can...
Let's lynch the lino!
Let's lynch the lino!
Let's lynch the lino man! ♫


----------



## Yorick (Dec 23, 2013)

Are people around for the Boxing Day match? I'm hoping to drag my family down for their first Rabble experience after two months of waxing lyrical to them about it. I've already taught Dad the Dead Kennedys cover.

Looks like three very winnable games coming up (especially Carshalton and Cray Wanderers) so to get our goal difference ahead of Hornchurch and Maidstone would be nice.

By the way, saw someone filming the Maidstone match - anyone know if/when we'll get the highlights of that? I want to watch the Clunis goal at least five times on Christmas Day.


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 23, 2013)

Not sure if the Maidstone highlights are available anywhere.  I tried the MUFCtv link on their website but it says it’s suspended.


Two fairly local away games to go to.  Cray play at Bromley FC of course, whose ground is around 1 mile from Bromley South station on this linked map:
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/map.srf?x=540548&y=167419&z=110&sv=hayes+lane&st=6&tl=Map+of+Hayes+Lane,+Bromley,+BR2&searchp=ids.srf&mapp=map.srf


Carshalton Athletic play at Colston Avenue, just a short walk from Carshalton station on the Victoria/Balham line, or just under 1 mile from Carshalton Beeches on the Victoria/Crystal Palace/West Croydon line.  Map linked:
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/map.srf?x=527503&y=164797&z=110&sv=colston+avenue&st=6&tl=Map+of+Colston+Avenue,+Carshalton,+Surrey,+SM5&searchp=ids.srf&mapp=map.srf

Real ale enthusiasts may be tempted by a visit to The Hope in West Street, Carshalton, the current CAMRA Greater London Pub of the Year, which is also on a shortlist of four for the National Pub of the Year award 2013.  Website linked here:
http://www.hopecarshalton.co.uk/


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 23, 2013)

"Also would be great to say you can get a
Dulwich Hamlet Square Deal For the Working Man & Woman
Match day entrance
A Programme
A Burger
A Pint
and all for £15"

Yep sounds great!

Now in the REAL WORLD...

We charge the same as other clubs at our level, in fact a few charge a pound more. Our burgers seem reasonably priced, not sure how that compares with others, but they are tasty. And I understand our tea bar is run by some sort of community initiate from the estate over the road, though I don't have more details.
Or pints are reduced before & after games at all home Dulwich Hamlet matches.
We offer, I believe concession & season ticket deals that no other club in our division can match.

To bring prices down EVEN FURTHER will mean it is even harder to get enough to pay the weekly budget for our players.

By all means push for this 'wonderful' £15 deal if you know someone, or an organisation, that will offset the losses by subsidising it...otherwise, I would suggest it simply isn't going to happen.

And if what we already offer isn't a 'fair deal' for your average working Dulwich Hamlet supporter I would suggest they spend time pushing for a fair deal at their workplace, so that they can actually afford to watch The Hamlet at the great value prices we currently offer...


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 23, 2013)

Agree the prices are good as they are. Apart from a programme you can get the rest for £15 now which is very reasonable.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yorick said:


> Are people around for the Boxing Day match? I'm hoping to drag my family down for their first Rabble experience after two months of waxing lyrical to them about it. I've already taught Dad the Dead Kennedys cover.
> 
> Looks like three very winnable games coming up (especially Carshalton and Cray Wanderers) so to get our goal difference ahead of Hornchurch and Maidstone would be nice.
> 
> By the way, saw someone filming the Maidstone match - anyone know if/when we'll get the highlights of that? I want to watch the Clunis goal at least five times on Christmas Day.


I've been checking MUFCtv everyday, desperate to watch it. Now it seems they've not updated their domain name registration. Do hope they put the highlights together, though I suppose two consecutive losses to promotion rivals doesn't get the video editing juices flowing.

And, yeah, I'll be at all the festive fixtures.

And in an interview Mathieu Boyer reckons, "Dulwich Hamlet est un club très spécial."


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes
agree aspirational "Square deal" could be £16 or £17

It was an attempt to address the Crystal palace fans issue

(and I really know we should be looking at raising money)

Look ticket is £10
Pint after game (happy hour) Spitfire £2:50
Burger ??

That's why went for £15


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 23, 2013)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Yes
> agree aspirational "Square deal" could be £16 or £17
> 
> It was an attempt to address the Crystal palace fans issue
> ...



Burger is  couple of quid iirc - maybe just over.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 24, 2013)

And, of course, while all good promotional ideas look good 'on paper', you have to remember that the people who help out on matchdays are total volunteers, and this would create extra work to implement. Also, the bar, tea bar, and admission money are totally different revenue streams, so it would be difficult to put into practice.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 24, 2013)

And we are NOT here to address overpricing in the professional game...that is something for professional fans to deal with. Big clubs can afford to offer attractive deals, clubs at our level simply cannot, beyond what we do, apart from what we do already. And despite being involved in the club, I have to say it is hard to argue for the concessions that we have got, even though they are in place, through our arguments in favour of them.

On Boxing Day we are at home to Grays Athletic...we ARE offering half price admission to both Crystal Palace & Millwall fans...please spread the word through each & every social media that you use, is you have mates that support either side.

Details on the official club website:

http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwi...alace-fans-welcome-on-boxing-day-1123381.html


----------



## pettyboy (Dec 24, 2013)

The fact is, you can get your admission, a pint and a snack (burger/hot dog) for around £15. 

That's something the club should be proud of.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Dec 24, 2013)

I know one Millwall season ticket holder but he's (a) back 'home' in Belfast for christmas, and (b) a snobbish cunt about non-league.


Dulwich Mishi said:


> And we are NOT here to address overpricing in the professional game...that is something for professional fans to deal with.


Ah, but the inflationary impact trickles down.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Dec 24, 2013)

Apparently DHFC fans have been knocking down flood defences in Leatherhead...


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 26, 2013)

Has to be said Grays played well and on a good day would have come away with a draw, but that said Dulwich Hamlet should have scored at least five goals today, and played some good football.

Goal scorers Clunis, Oztumer, Pinney (Pinney's first for the club)

Oztumer's was a lovely half volley which smashed into the net, Wilson made some great saves

Attendance was 558 not bad for a cold crisp boxing day, generally a good vibe today

Dulwich Hamlet are 4th (joint second on goal difference)

Rabble in good form, many new faces turning up to stand behind the goal, including a growing number of women and children, no-doubt attracted by the ever diverse selection of songs and general "feel good" vibe

Great poster of Gavin Rose "The Great Dictator" at Champion Hill, also on display wide range of art, anti fascist, anti corporate football flags as we expect

Good to see the Rabble choir moving into Ska,  with vengeance today

Loved the change in words to we hate Tooting & Mitcham, We hate Leatherhead to, their wet (referring to their ground being flooded)

Rob had his Alpine cow bell again, need a few more


Another positive note is Mishi says if we carry on like this we cant get relegated

On wards and upwords Cray at Bromley on Saturday and then onto Carshalton on New Years day (Trying for a good turnout on New Years Day - if you can make it)

Good to see many friends today old and new - Happy New Year to all those on the Curva Transpontine

Spread the Joy


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 26, 2013)

*ANPI Brescia - Italian Partisan *

*ANPI - Is an organizsation that represents the WW2 partisans and families, and keeps their memory alive *

*The ANPI Brescia branch tweeted us tonight (after seeing the photo at today's game) to thank us for displaying the Italian CLN partisan flag (CLN was basically everyone left and radicals in the Catholic church) Nearly everyone else had put their lot in with Mussolini and the fascists*

*Never forget the Brave Resistance Movement on the "British" Channel Islands*


----------



## vornstyle76 (Dec 27, 2013)

Good game in the end. Thought the attendance might be a bit lower given the *flares nostrils* transient and geographically alienating nature of the global city. Shout out to Guy for printing up the gigantic Gavin Rose poster, which is of preposterous proportions. We were all a bit Boxing Day-ish but warmed up in the second half.

I've gotta say something about Burty's songsmithing. ♫ _Big up Pinney man! Big up Pinney for the Dulwich! The Dulwich! The Dulwich! The Dulwich! ♫_ His ability to come up with chants on the hoof is incredible.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 27, 2013)

The old dog kennels at Dog Kennel Hill


----------



## editor (Dec 27, 2013)

After the nightmare that was my trip to Cardiff City, I'm all fired up for tomorrow's match in Bromley. Anyone else coming?


----------



## vornstyle76 (Dec 27, 2013)

editor said:


> After the nightmare that was my trip to Cardiff City, I'm all fired up for tomorrow's match in Bromley. Anyone else coming?


Yep. Only 15 min walk from Bromley South station, a 19 min train journey from either Peckham Rye or Brixton. Possibly the easiest away trip all season. EDIT: I tell a lie, for those of us in Peckham going Thamesmead was virtually door-to-door on the 177.

Here's some photos of Dog Kennel Hill  back when the estate was made of cardboard. My dad's earliest memory growing up in Catford was seeing a tram with the destination 'Dog Kennel Hill' and imagining it must be the most fantastical place. Sadly, nay tragically, he doesn't like football so never got to find out how true this is.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Dec 28, 2013)

My BEST Christmas present this year was this postcard from the wife.

She didn't send it, btw


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2013)

As soon as my hangover departs, I'm on my way!


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2013)

2-0 to the Hamlet!


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2013)

It's a lovely old ground and the new grandstand/bar facility is a good 'un too.


----------



## isvicthere? (Dec 28, 2013)

Anyone up for the Carshalton game on 1st Jan?


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2013)

5-0!


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2013)

6-0!


----------



## magneze (Dec 28, 2013)

Wealdstone are 3-1 down too, so that makes it very close at the top! Dulwich & Kingstonian snapping at their heels.


----------



## magneze (Dec 28, 2013)

Oh, but Kingstonian now drawing after a 90th minute equalizer, so only Dulwich 1 point behind Wealdstone! Wooot!


----------



## Yorick (Dec 28, 2013)

Bloody hell that was fantastic, and great news about the teams around us. Bit annoyed to miss the last goal (I was getting a brew), but I don't think I can really complain about the goals to pounds ratio.

Saw Phil the cat Wilson had his arm in a sling after being subbed - anyone see what happened to him? He didn't look in any particular pain so hopefully not too bad.

Enjoyed Thursday's game too. Managed to drag along my parents to that one, and Dad had bought a scarf before a half hour had gone. My Mum was very worried that The Rabble don't impart enough tactical advice though. She's a right old Jonathan Wilson, my Mum.

I'm enforcing a three-line whip in my house for Carshalton away. Hangovers are petty bourgeois.


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2013)

The pink cloud!


----------



## EDC (Dec 29, 2013)

Ashamed to say my first ever visit to Hayes Lane and I came away very impressed at the place.  Excellent result on a difficult pitch, good away support although not as vocal as I'd have hoped, the singing only started half way through the second half maybe due to the club policy of no drinking outside the designated area on the half way line.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Dec 29, 2013)

All a bit surreal yesterday. Winning six-nil without even playing especially well. The droning C&W played on the tannoy when I arrived (I haven't heard stuff like that since I last tuned into some god-awful rural Northern Irish radio station). Cray attacking _less_ when we had Chewy in goal for the second-half. The weird human-sized shallow grave in the half we attacked first.

I actually got told off by a steward for the pink powder. I'll bring a flare next time. Or better still, an AK-47.


EDC said:


> good away support although not as vocal as I'd have hoped, the singing only started half way through the second half maybe due to the club policy of no drinking outside the designated area on the half way line.


Yeah, partly that rule (Bromley FC's rules I imagine... wooo, puts you off promotion to Conf South), and partly a good number of the usual singers being stuck with work/geographical displacement/soiling pants etc.


Yorick said:


> Saw Phil the cat Wilson had his arm in a sling after being subbed - anyone see what happened to him? He didn't look in any particular pain so hopefully not too bad.


Dislocated shoulder, I heard. I wonder if Gavin Rose has still got the Chico Ramos symbol to shine into the night sky. Incidentally, Chico stole my DH scarf.


----------



## Onket (Dec 29, 2013)

What was the pink powder?


----------



## vornstyle76 (Dec 29, 2013)

Onket said:


> What was the pink powder?


It's the latest superdrug from the discos of Prague. Or... cornflour, water and pink food colouring dried back into powder. Think i need to add more food colouring next time.


----------



## Onket (Dec 29, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> It's the latest superdrug from the discos of Prague. Or... cornflour, water and pink food colouring dried back into powder. Think i need to add more food colouring next time.


Is it worth the effort?


----------



## isvicthere? (Dec 29, 2013)

So, who fancies a meet-up for Carshalton?


----------



## EDC (Dec 29, 2013)

editor said:


> The pink cloud!



My new desktop background, I'm in the photo!


----------



## vornstyle76 (Dec 29, 2013)

isvicthere? said:


> So, who fancies a meet-up for Carshalton?


Yeah, I'm up for that, though with the caveat that there's always a chance I'll get too wasted the night before. I definitely plan to go to Carshalton. Whereabouts?


Onket said:


> Is it worth the effort?


Excluding leaving it to dry, it was only about 20 minutes actual work, plus I'm one of these people who needs to keep himself occupied, so yeah worth the effort.


----------



## isvicthere? (Dec 29, 2013)

vornstyle76 said:


> Yeah, I'm up for that, though with the caveat that there's always a chance I'll get too wasted the night before. I definitely plan to go to Carshalton. Whereabouts?



You can get a train direct from Herne Hill. It's every 30 mins (09 and 39). So what about meeting in the Commercial about one?


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2013)

If I get to the match I'll almost definitely still be up from the night before and probably need of 'refreshments' throughout the game. Might anyone else be in a similar state of mind?


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2013)

Ooh, you can get a train from Loughborough Junction too.



The 1:56 gets you there at 2:36.

Hmmm


----------



## isvicthere? (Dec 29, 2013)

editor said:


> Ooh, you can get a train from Loughborough Junction too.
> 
> View attachment 45670
> 
> ...



It must be the same train, stopping at HH three minutes later. Where is a better meet-up for peeps, HH or Looga-barooga Junc?


----------



## vornstyle76 (Dec 29, 2013)

Loughborough Junction is marginally closer for me, and a sweeter-memoried walk as I get to go past the Morley's where I had the first meal of my honeymoon.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 29, 2013)

when is the carshalton game?


----------



## isvicthere? (Dec 29, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> when is the carshalton game?



New Year's Day.


----------



## Onket (Dec 29, 2013)

£1,000,000 says el-ahrairah won't be there.


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2013)

Photos from the game: 





















More: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/12/...art-cray-wanderers-6-0-in-festive-goal-feast/


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 29, 2013)

Onket said:


> £1,000,000 says el-ahrairah won't be there.



What you trying to say?


----------



## Yorick (Dec 29, 2013)

Has anyone got recommendations for a pub near Champion Hill where I could watch some corporate football before the Met game on Saturday? Or is the club bar the best bet?


----------



## pettyboy (Dec 29, 2013)

Can't remember if this has been posted before, but I think it's fantastic. Our very own Ian Daly scoring in the Europa League, sending the St Patrick's crowd ballistic. Quite a nice chant at the end that we could perhaps use occasionally too.



Re. pubs near Champion Hill, I quite like the East Dulwich Tavern - good ales and it does show corporate football. But wouldn't want to put you off watching it in the bar!


----------



## vornstyle76 (Dec 29, 2013)

At long last, MUFCTV's highlights of the Maidstone game:


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2013)

They've done a decent job on that video too.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 29, 2013)

OMFG Dulwich Hamlet is bad for my health. Not had a hangover like this in a long time


----------



## vornstyle76 (Dec 29, 2013)

editor said:


> They've done a decent job on that video too.


Needs more archive footage of cobras, a Diana Ross soundtrack and tenuous references to communism


----------



## Yorick (Dec 30, 2013)

Walker's goal is even better than I remembered. The way Erhun pulls those two defenders away, and then Walker skipping over that second challenge like some sort of wild gazelle that really really cares about the Isthmian Premier.

And The Rabble sound fantastic for the entire video. Good work everyone!


----------



## Scrooge (Dec 30, 2013)

Yorick said:


> Has anyone got recommendations for a pub near Champion Hill where I could watch some corporate football before the Met game on Saturday? Or is the club bar the best bet?


 
The Cherry Tree is more or less opposite East Dulwich station and always shows the televised games on a big projector and various smaller screens around the place.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 30, 2013)

Good win against Grays on Boxing Day, enjoyed that. Missed the 6-0 and the chance to see Gonsalves play in goal, seems he hardly had a save to make. 



Yorick said:


> Has anyone got recommendations for a pub near Champion Hill where I could watch some corporate football before the Met game on Saturday? Or is the club bar the best bet?


Club bar is always a good look - opens at 12.30, shows the football and only £2.50 a pint before the game


----------



## EDC (Dec 30, 2013)

I'd always support the club bar over any of the local pubs given the bar prices, the Hamlets Lager is OK for the price,  The Cherry Tree is soulless, the EDT full of rugby wankers, both expensive and the best pub Hoopers is gone, I'd rather save a pound a pint and watch it in the club bar, however.......are the telly's set up right, last season you couldn't read the results on the right hand side half the time?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 31, 2013)

Who's going Carshalton away on new years day? I'm tempted


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Dec 31, 2013)

Doing 10k in Hyde Park and joining in "Dry January"
But hell I will be at Carshalton

(I always seem to miss DH best away performances - so maybe this time)


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Who's going Carshalton away on new years day? I'm tempted


If I'm still up from the night before, hell yes.


----------



## Scrooge (Dec 31, 2013)

Weather forecast for New Years Day is grim - 50-60mph winds, heavy rain, localised flooding.

Pitch inspection is scheduled at Carshalton for 11am so make sure you check the official site, twitter, or the DHFC forum before travelling.


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2013)

A part of me secretly hopes it's cancelled because I'll be in a right rum old state. But then another part of me likes the idea of standing on a wind battered terrace still off my nut from the night before


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 31, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Who's going Carshalton away on new years day? I'm tempted



i think i will be doing so as i'm having a quiet night and carshalton is easy to get to from here.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 31, 2013)

Tbh I was thinking about having a relatively early one so that I can actually get myself there. What's happened to me?


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2013)

Whereas I'm thinking of having a super late one so I can actually get myself there.


----------



## eme (Dec 31, 2013)

I'd like to go


----------



## vornstyle76 (Dec 31, 2013)

There was talk a page back of a pre-Carshalton meet tomorrow at Loughborough Junction. Where and when?


----------



## Yorick (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks for the pub recommendations. Not sure if how I'll feel cheering on someone else in the club bar (although, as we're going to get tubbed by City I doubt there'll be much cheering going on).

I'll be going to Carshalton, but there's not a chance in Hell of getting out early enough to get Loughborough Junction for a meet up. Maybe 
editor can provide pick-me-ups...


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 1, 2014)

Its 2014 so Dulwich Hamlet FC will be overrun by Romanian and Bulgarian players by now !

according to the Sun and Daily Mail

F---ing racists

FIGHT BACK IN 2014

JOBS, HOUSING, LIVING WAGE, DEMOCRACY & DULWICH HAMLET FC CHAMPIONS


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 1, 2014)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Tbh I was thinking about having a relatively early one so that I can actually get myself there. What's happened to me?



Well I'm still awake


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 1, 2014)

Scrooge said:


> Weather forecast for New Years Day is grim - 50-60mph winds, heavy rain, localised flooding.
> 
> Pitch inspection is scheduled at Carshalton for 11am so make sure you check the official site, twitter, or the DHFC forum before travelling.


Thankfully there seems to be cover behind both goals (and plenty of banging potential):


----------



## Onket (Jan 1, 2014)

Really needs something similar at Champion Hill imo.


----------



## EDC (Jan 1, 2014)

Onket said:


> Really needs something similar at Champion Hill imo.



It certainly does, notice teams like Wealdstone & Maidstone with bigger away support always go under the side cover when they come down.  Up near the Magdala the roofers across the road from me thought Millwall were at home when Wealdstone scored a few weeks ago.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 1, 2014)

Game off - waterlogged pitch


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 1, 2014)

*+++ GAME OFF +++ GAME OFF +++ GAME OFF +++*

Pitch deemed unplayable. 


Onket said:


> Really needs something similar at Champion Hill imo.


Absolutely agree, and surely it'd eventually pay for itself with increased attendances thanks to rain cover and an even better atmosphere. Sadly zero chance whilst the ground's lease is (a) close to running out, and (b) held in the trustworthy hands of a property development firm in administration!


----------



## magneze (Jan 1, 2014)

Not surprised really, it's very wet out there.

Definitely agree with Onket on the need for covered stands all around at Champion Hill.


----------



## eme (Jan 1, 2014)

Aw boo  Next time... Happy New Year tho!


----------



## Onket (Jan 1, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> *+++ GAME OFF +++ GAME OFF +++ GAME OFF +++*
> 
> Pitch deemed unplayable.
> 
> Absolutely agree, and surely it'd eventually pay for itself with increased attendances thanks to rain cover and an even better atmosphere. Sadly zero chance whilst the ground's lease is (a) close to running out, and (b) held in the trustworthy hands of a property development firm in administration!


Is there any room for manoeuvre? Say a group of people from the community organised themselves and arranged a temporary structure?

Perhaps a local scaffolding firm could be persuaded to help in exchange for advertising along the front of the structure or something?


----------



## EDC (Jan 1, 2014)

Onket said:


> Is there any room for manoeuvre? Say a group of people from the community organised themselves and arranged a temporary structure?
> 
> Perhaps a local scaffolding firm could be persuaded to help in exchange for advertising along the front of the structure or something?



A major London scaffolding firm are very closely linked to the ownership.  It's not that easy though, just putting up a few poles with a corrugated roof on top isn't safe and they would have to be set in concrete to prevent the whole thing blowing away.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 1, 2014)

I assume planning permission would probably be required, cue depressing NIMBYism. Without wanting to sound like a wanky Shoreditch shopping mall entrepreneur, I did wonder if even just plonking secondhand shipping containers behind each goal, cut open lengthways, would work/be allowed. Maybe i should add that to the _Rebuilding Dulwich Hamlet After Nuclear Armageddon_ pile.


----------



## EDC (Jan 1, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> I assume planning permission would probably be required, cue depressing NIMBYism. Without wanting to sound like a wanky Shoreditch shopping mall entrepreneur, I did wonder if even just plonking secondhand shipping containers behind each goal, cut open lengthways, would work/be allowed. Maybe i should add that to the _Rebuilding Dulwich Hamlet After Nuclear Armageddon_ pile.



A classic trendy 'pop up' stand.


----------



## Scrooge (Jan 1, 2014)

We've signed a new 'keeper today, on loan to cover for Phil Wilson while he is out injured.  Yannick Nlate joins us from Maidenhead United, and his wages will be covered by the 12th Man scheme while he is with us.

Got a good pedigree too - see profile here:

YANNICK NLATE - PROFILE

A towering 6’4” tall 22-year-old who played for Red Star ’93, Lens and Creteil-Lusitanos in his native France, Nlate has had spells with Haringey Borough, AFC Wimbledon, Staines Town, who he joined in September 2012 but never actually took the field before moving onto Merstham.

He then trialled with Stoke City and signed for Kettering Town, where he made fifteen appearances in the Southern Premier Division.

He moved onto then Conference North side Droylsden towards the end of last season and spent a large part of this last pre-season on trial with Swindon Town.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 1, 2014)

Time for Mishi to break out his "Cockney Red Star" banner perhaps.

Anyway. The Filth...


----------



## EDC (Jan 2, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> IME one thing you are guaranteed to get with drums and bands etc is fighting over whether they're a good thing or not. Some people inevitably really hate them.



I fucking hate them but I like the one at Dulwich.  Jesus I'm fighting myself.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 2, 2014)

I think percussion works best in sudden bursts, like a dozen of us kicking a tin terrace for a few minutes, rather than the crowd relying on it. More cowbells required. Or hell, bring your pots and pans, people.

Here's Ellis Green, with his instantly recognisable gait, scoring a delicious goal _against us_ a couple of years back:



And here's some footage which really highlights the increase in attendances over the last few years (and improvements in pitch tending):


----------



## editor (Jan 2, 2014)

Here's some pics from 2007 when we drew 0-0 against Maidstone:






I wonder what happened to this flag?











http://www.urban75.org/london/dulwich-hamlet-fc.html


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 2, 2014)

editor said:


> I wonder what happened to this flag?


It's Griff's, who is nowadays stuck on the turnstile. We had it out on the last day of the season, when the Hamlet did indeed go up.


----------



## editor (Jan 2, 2014)

It's aged well!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jan 2, 2014)

It's NOT actually Griff's flag..it's the collective property of the Rabble.
For quite a few year we had a London based Swedish fan, who we all knew as Sven, for some reason(!), and he got it made. A number of us chipped in to help pay for it...it just happened that Griff looked after it because he had a bag it fitted in. he went most of the games, and he was happy traipsing round with it. He rarely bothers with it nowadays...don't think it's got anything to do with him doing his great, unsung voluntary work on the turnstiles, otherwise he would bring it to away matches.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 2, 2014)

ive just seen the table - unbelievable season


----------



## Scrooge (Jan 3, 2014)

Ah, the famous "Sven" who was responsible for the first DHFC discussion forum.  Sadly he disappeared before I ever met him!


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 3, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> it's the collective property of the Rabble.


I'm carrying and putting up more than enough flags or else I'd do the honours. Anyone fancy offering?


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2014)

I hope tomorrow's game is still going to be on, given the weather....


----------



## EDC (Jan 3, 2014)

editor said:


> I hope tomorrow's game is still going to be on, given the weather....


Dulwich Park is an absolute swamp today, I'll be very surprised if the match is on, if it does the pitch will be ruined.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 3, 2014)

Dulwich Hamlet V Maidstone United Fan Zone

Something for the weekend
Sit back with a pint or a glass and enjoy !

In-brace the inner Pink & Blue


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 3, 2014)

Ha ha, the aesthetics of that fall somewhere between Soccer AM montage and North Korean state broadcast!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 3, 2014)

ska invita said:


> ive just seen the table - unbelievable season


And we've been missing a centre forward.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 4, 2014)

♫ WHOOP! WHOOP! That's the sound of the police!
WHOOP! WHOOP! They'll lose to Dulwich! ♫


----------



## isvicthere? (Jan 4, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> It's NOT actually Griff's flag..it's the collective property of the Rabble.
> For quite a few year we had a London based Swedish fan, who we all knew as Sven, for some reason.



I remember him. Nice bloke!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 4, 2014)

Pitch inspection at 11


----------



## magneze (Jan 4, 2014)

It's off.


----------



## editor (Jan 4, 2014)

Well, that's left an almighty hole in my Saturday


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 4, 2014)

Damn.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm surprised it's off. I was working through the night and it didn't rain until about 7am. Sigh, even the Met's pantomime football avatar escapes justice.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 4, 2014)

Damn it. This means I have to mop the floors this afternoon instead.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 4, 2014)

We were going to come to this today.  I'm going to have to go and buy tile grout instead


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 4, 2014)

I know a few other non-regulars were going to come to this too. Probably a much smaller crowd when it's rescheduled mid-week.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 4, 2014)

Loads of people were planning to come along, many newcomers, eager to commend the Metropolitan Police on all their hard work.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 4, 2014)

Any one know what the board/owners of DH are like and what they make of the rabble etc? My one run in with one of them was not a good experience...


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 4, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Damn it. This means I have to mop the floors this afternoon instead.



funnily enough, that's exactly the position this cancelled game has left me in too.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 4, 2014)

ska invita said:


> Any one know what the board/owners of DH are like and what they make of the rabble etc? My one run in with one of them was not a good experience...


What happened?


----------



## ska invita (Jan 4, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> What happened?


nothing too major...i was sat in the stand...big bloke came up to me and said "are you a chairman?" - No - "then move, these seats are board only"...all done with a look and tone of voice of loathing and aggression i know too well to mistake. There was no sign saying reserved seating, and the stand was next to empty - all the execs were in the bar. I moved 3 fucking seats along for no good reason, stared down all the way, but then have stayed clear of the stands ever since. This was a few years back mind. 

Anyway, im just wondering if theres been any interaction between fans and the execs, or what they make of the shift in culture on the terraces


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 4, 2014)

What is this "shift in culture on the terraces" you're talking about?. The vast majority of fans probably wonder what the hell the Tuscany thing is about.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 4, 2014)

ska invita said:


> Anyway, im just wondering if theres been any interaction between fans and the execs, or what they make of the shift in culture on the terraces


Older fans like Mishi and Pink Panther will be able to tell you more. I've been told that all Isthmian League club boards are essentially old boy's clubs of one kind or another, of which the seating thing would probably be indicative. Small 'c' conservative, I'd imagine (which is essentially the case for the entire administration of football round the country). Additionally, the day-to-day running of the club and the ownership are distinct and distant. Not sure if the owners would even have much clue about any shift in fandom.


sleaterkinney said:


> What is this "shift in culture on the terraces" you're talking about?.


Essentially, more numerous and louder and a bit younger, rather than a massive shift in culture, unless my Voodoo Stick is _that_ epoch defining. Perhaps the board, together with opposition fans, think we're a bunch of weirdos, but fuck it, we're hardly beheading babies and lobbing them at the ref.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 4, 2014)

....like all boards they fear the fans takeover that will surely come one day!!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 4, 2014)

There's an interview with the chairman here, http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/hes-alrightis-jack-777666.html. The club has much bigger issues than the owners.


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2014)

Here's the remainder of the games coming up.

I'm kinda hoping that Leiston gets cancelled because I'd love to visit the place when it's not in the bleak mid-winter. I may stay overnight for Margate. 

**January 2014
Tues 7th AWAY Leiston
Sun 12th AWAY Kingstonian League
Sat 18th HOME Hampton & Richmond Borough League
Tue 21st AWAY Margate
Sat 25th HOME Harrow Borough

**February 2014
Sat 1st AWAY AFC Hornchurch
Tues 4th AWAY Thurrock
Sat 8th HOME Bury Town League
Tue 11th HOME Thamesmead Town
Sat 15th AWAY Canvey Island League
Tues 18th HOME Metropolitan Police
Sat 22nd HOME East Thurrock United League
Tues 25th AWAY Carshalton Athletic

**March 2014
Sat 1st AWAY Lewes
Sat 8th HOME Bognor Regis Town
Sat 15th AWAY Maidstone United
Sat 22nd HOME Enfield Town League
Sat 29th AWAY Wealdstone League

**April 2014
Sat 5th HOME Wingate & Finchley
Sat 12th AWAY Billericay Town
Sat 19th HOME Leiston League
Mon 21st AWAY Hampton & Richmond Borough League
Sat 26th HOME Kingstonian League


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 5, 2014)

fucking hell, february is going to be a hard month for the lads.  8 games in 25 days!


----------



## Onket (Jan 5, 2014)

No home weeknight games until Feb. Was hoping there'd be one I could get to a bit sooner.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 5, 2014)

NEXT SUNDAY
12th AWAY Kingstonian 

Thats one we should try and get a few us along to

we need to try and get transport sorted (ie those with cars meet at X)


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2014)

Pretty easy to get to from Brixton:


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 6, 2014)

Why is it on Sunday?


----------



## magneze (Jan 6, 2014)

Probably because AFC Wimbledon play Saturday.


----------



## Chilavert (Jan 6, 2014)

Ms Chilavert is from Hornchurch so I think I might take her to the game at the start of next month.


----------



## pettyboy (Jan 6, 2014)

The walk is more like 10 minutes if memory serves


----------



## Scrooge (Jan 6, 2014)

Pitch inspection at Leiston 10am Tuesday.  Looking at the forecast I'd suggest there's about a 1% chance of the game going ahead, and that's being generous!

Looking at the fixtures, worth noting that the Tues 18th Feb game is in the London Senior Cup.  We still have to reschedule the league games against Met Police (home) and Carshalton (away).


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 6, 2014)

look, this isnt DH, but have you seen the posters that Lewes have produced ?

http://www.lewesfc.com/match-day-posters/

some wonderful stuff in there


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 7, 2014)

Looks like we'll have a big away turnout for the Kingstonian game on Sunday with it being so long since we last got to see a match (even if Leiston went ahead I doubt many at all will get there).

Should be fun.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 7, 2014)

not-bono-ever said:


> look, this isnt DH, but have you seen the posters that Lewes have produced ?
> 
> http://www.lewesfc.com/match-day-posters/
> 
> some wonderful stuff in there


 
lewes are a great bunch of lads.  one of their supporters runs The Ball Is Round and he's got a real love for footy at the rough end (and often has nice things to say about the Hamlet too!)


----------



## editor (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm thinking of staying overnight at Lewes for our trip


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 7, 2014)

Whilst it was Lewes posters that inspired me, I've actually got a message from a Lewes fan saying how much he prefered my "obviously love the club" efforts to the "middle class professional graphic design wank" at his own club.


----------



## editor (Jan 7, 2014)

Damn, the Leister game is on tonight. I really wanted to visit that ground but it's nigh on impossible to get to on a wintry Tuesday night.


----------



## editor (Jan 7, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> .....to the "middle class professional graphic design wank" at his own club.


Some people are never satisfied!


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 7, 2014)

editor said:


> Some people are never satisfied!


I think it alludes to the fan group politics. This guy didn't like the "North London media mafia" at the club. And well, who would!

Maybe some older Dulwich fans are messaging the Lewes graphic design studio and saying they much prefer their neat and tidy liberal posters to my communist maximalism.


editor said:


> Damn, the Leister game is on tonight. I really wanted to visit that ground but it's nigh on impossible to get to on a wintry Tuesday night.


It's gonna be a very low turnout I think. The sheer cost and difficulty of such aways will be an issue should we get promoted to the Conference South where we'd lose all those Oyster Card trips. ("Some people are never satisfied!")


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 7, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> And here's some footage which really highlights the increase in attendances over the last few years (and improvements in pitch tending):




I looked up the stats for that match , on Saturday 3 April 2010.  Hamlet won 3-1 in front of an attendance of 188.  This ended a nightmare sequence of results that saw us score just three goals and collect just three points from the previous ten league matches, and began a run that saw us collect fourteen points from our final six games of the season.  Without that belated revival I wonder whether Gavin & Junior might have walked away before their work had begun in earnest?

The club official who moaned about sitting in the directors' box sounds like Martin Eede.  He's alright when you get to know him, but diplomacy isn't his strong point.  There used to be a chain across that section with an "Officials Only" sign, but it seems to have disappeared and from the seats on the other side of the ress box I often notice people inadvertantly wandering into this area.  Simple solution - get a new chain and sign!

The "Up The Hamlet" flag was based on a flag with the same slogan seen in old photographs of Hamlet crowds from the 1950's/60's, except the original had a blue centre panel with pink ones either side.

"Sven" is actually called Jon Eriksson.  He first began attending Hamlet games around the time Sven Goran Eriksson was appointed as England manager, hence the Sven nickname.  He used to live at Herne Hill and his other half Helen sometimes came to the games too, but I think they split up and he moved to somewhere around Ladbroke Grove.  He continued going to occasional matches but I haven't seen him at all for at least five years now.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 7, 2014)

1-0 Dulwich after 5 mins. Nyren Clunis!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 7, 2014)

but leiston have equalised.  it's not even a real place ffs.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 7, 2014)

not-bono-ever said:


> look, this isnt DH, but have you seen the posters that Lewes have produced ?
> 
> http://www.lewesfc.com/match-day-posters/
> 
> some wonderful stuff in there



those are good but ours our better


----------



## editor (Jan 7, 2014)

1-2 on 52 mins


----------



## Onket (Jan 7, 2014)

Is this the current logo/badge/emblem?


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 7, 2014)

Onket said:


> Is this the current logo/badge/emblem?


Yep.

3 out of 3 losses in league games I haven't been to this season.


----------



## Onket (Jan 7, 2014)

Where does the pink come from?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 7, 2014)

Just can't quite seem to get that top spot.

Away games in filthy conditions are always going to be a test of a team full of small skillful players.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 7, 2014)

Onket said:


> Where does the pink come from?


Westminster School I believe. Here's a lovely article on the history of the DH kit.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 7, 2014)

We lost today
And we will again

Surprised at some on twitter saying we were poor

we dont know that ? I didn't go ?

more likely we lost because no fans, no voodoo stick or terrible weather conditions (again - Lowestoft) . It can not be easy for amateur player to travel mid week to a game you expect to be cancelled knowing you have to work the next day

We need to get behind the boys

We should never boo or slag of DHFC  (unless they were unsporting in some way)

Of course Nunhead (our dead team) may from time to time infect our play

But as the song goes

"were Dulwich hamlet,we sing all time
sing all the time
were Dulwich hamlet we sing all the time"

see the pink & blue army at Kingstonians


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 7, 2014)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Of course Nunhead (our dead team) may from time to time infect our play


Live voodoo stick exorcism at half-time needed.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 8, 2014)

Apparently we'd already hit the post before taking a 5th minute lead, and Kevin James had a stoppage time "equaliser" ruled out by a very late offside flag.  The only person to post on Leiston's forum so far said the ref was terrible and accused us of trying to kick them off the pitch!

I wasn't there myself, but received a confusing sequence of text updates from Griff that read "1-0 up Clunis" followed by "1-1 Walker".  An own goal?


----------



## Yorick (Jan 8, 2014)

Shame about the result last night, but can't be easy to travel out to the arse end of nowhere near to play on a boggy pitch in the freezing cold. Can't imagine attendance will have been through the roof either. Having said that, the Hamlet match report makes it sound like the greatest injustice to occur since Rosa Parks was told her bus's destination had changed and would be terminating early.

Good to see Gavin Rose is sticking with his attacking mentality though, as our new keeper was caught 30 yards off his line at one point. A brave move at any point, but on your debut? This senseless barbarous approach to goalkeeping must be applauded.

In fact, the most interesting thing about those old video highlights is the style of play. Can you imagine a Dulwich player hoofing it upfield from kick off now? Comandante Rose would have him shipped off to a Siberian gulag* in no time.

Anyway, bring on Kingstonian, and let's raise unrealistic expectations in ourselves for a Canvey (not a real) Island victory this Saturday.

*subs' bench


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 8, 2014)

Pink Panther said:


> I wasn't there myself, but received a confusing sequence of text updates from Griff that read "1-0 up Clunis" followed by "1-1 Walker".  An own goal?


Not according to FWP, though that could be wrong. Someone on twitter said 'North Clunes' scored for us.


----------



## Yorick (Jan 8, 2014)

The Met Police want to buy water cannons, reportedly to use on rioters - but I can't help but have suspicions that they'll be used to keep Champion Hill waterlogged until we hit a bad vein of form and our game against the rozzers can be rearranged.


----------



## EDC (Jan 8, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> Whilst it was Lewes posters that inspired me, I've actually got a message from a Lewes fan saying how much he prefered my "obviously love the club" efforts to the "middle class professional graphic design wank" at his own club.



They remind me of the old US hardcore punk flyers I used to collect, especially Black Flag who had some which are regarded as works of art these days.  Also the old Crass record sleeves.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 9, 2014)

Some of us are meeting at The Black Dog in Vauxhall at 1230 on Sunday before catching the train to Norbiton for the Kingstonian match. You're all welcome!


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm taking a different route there but will see you there!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 9, 2014)

The Rabble - sing 
"Big up Pinney"

In honour of our new player Nathan Pinney


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2014)

Aw 

http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/hel-leo-to-a-new-hamlet-fan-1131666.html


----------



## Onket (Jan 10, 2014)

editor said:


> Aw
> 
> http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/hel-leo-to-a-new-hamlet-fan-1131666.html


Great news.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jan 10, 2014)

Rescheduled Dates:
Boxing Day match at Carshalton Athletic has been re-scheduled for Tuesday 25h February.
Whilst our home game, postponed on Saturday, against Metropolitan Police, will now take place on Tuesday 4th March.
We, of course, also host the works side from Imber Court in the quarter final of the London Senior Cup on Tuesday 18th Febraury.
All of these matches kick off at 7.45pm.

See you all on Sunday!


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jan 10, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> Some of us are meeting at The Black Dog in Vauxhall at 1230 on Sunday before catching the train to Norbiton for the Kingstonian match. You're all welcome!


 I'll come on down for this!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 10, 2014)

is there a bar at kingstonian's ground?


----------



## Thaw (Jan 10, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> is there a bar at kingstonian's ground?


 
Yes, under the main stand. I've been there for a Wimbledon match before. Worth bearing in mind that the ground is used for League 2 matches as well so I'm pretty sure you can't take a beer into the stands like you can elsewhere at this level.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 10, 2014)

DrunkPushkin said:


> Yes, under the main stand. I've been there for a Wimbledon match before. Worth bearing in mind that the ground is used for League 2 matches as well so I'm pretty sure you can't take a beer into the stands like you can elsewhere at this level.


 
what the fuck kind of fascist operation are they running there?


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 10, 2014)

Kingstonian play at Kingsmeadow in Kingston Road, Kingston-upon-Thames.  The closest station is Norbiton, which is the stop before Kingston itself.  Trains on Sunday will run half-hourly leaving Waterloo at 18 & 48 mins pst the hour, 25 mins journey time, also calling at Vauxhall, Clapham Junction and Wimbledon.  The ground is about a 12-15 minute walk from the station, map linked here with ground arrowed in the centre and Norbiton station at the top edge:

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/map.srf?...mes,+Surrey,+KT1&searchp=ids.srf&mapp=map.srf

Having visited plenty of times before I reckon going via Homersham Rd, Porchester Rd and Douglas Rd, which brings you out more or less directly opposite the ground entrace, is the quickest route even if it doesn't necessarily look it from the map.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 10, 2014)

_STAKHANOVITE

URGENT REQUEST FROM DULWICH HAMLET (

Answer Mishi Request

Stakhanovite_ Day at Champion Hill
Saturday at 10:00

Tidy up the ground before inspection

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
WE NEED YOU SATURDAY AT 10AM FOR AN HOUR

Although there is no First Team game, this coming Tuesday is a very big date for The Hamlet

It's our annual visit from the ground graders at the Football Association, and we NEED YOUR FELP!

The Club are looking for a volunteer working party to help tidy up the ground ahead of this, to ensure Champion Hill looks its best, and as spick and span for the inspection.

The Football Club Committee welcome anyone who can give a helping hand, by being at the ground for an hour or two, from 10.00am; with a number of small but very important jobs to be dealt with. Such as rubbish clearing, the ground toilets tidied, the seats swept, turnstiles smartened and assorted tasks.

Many thanks to anyone who can offer a helping hand, to ensure we make the grading we need.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 10, 2014)

PartisanDulwich said:


> The Football Club Committee welcome anyone who can give a helping hand, by being at the ground for an hour or two, from 10.00am; with a number of small but very important jobs to be dealt with. Such as rubbish clearing, the ground toilets tidied, the seats swept, turnstiles smartened and assorted tasks.


...removing pictures of Che Guevara and Situationist propaganda...


----------



## Limerick Red (Jan 11, 2014)

See yis got a column in the International Brigades Memorial Trust magazine this month?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 11, 2014)

shit, if i'd see that on time i'd have come and lent a hand.  and tried to ensure that the propoganda remains!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 11, 2014)

Stakhanovite Patriotic Heroes at Champion Hill today

Ground looks spick & spam

well worth doing ahead of Tuesday's ground inspection

If were a community team - then the community needs to help out - not just at games but at benefit nights and yes cleaning up - We should have quarterly "pioneer" shock troops

And after today, having personally brushed the terraces, can I say chewing gum should be banned, take your used tea bags home and shoot all pigeons

Good to see everyone, especially Jack Payne (Chairman) and ex SOGAT print union member rolling up his sleeves (as usual)

PS
Rob - no Che or Situationalist materials were damaged in this exercise


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 11, 2014)

Wealdstone and Hornchurch both lost today! And whilst Maidstone scraped a last minute win again 9 men Grays, it means we're one point off the top and tomorrow's game versus Kingstonian looks extra tasty.


----------



## magneze (Jan 11, 2014)

Definitely going tomorrow.


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2014)

Join the Dulwich Hamlet Supporters’ Trust Today!
£10 for two years. Bargain!
http://dhst.org.uk/join/


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 11, 2014)

Limerick Red said:


> See yis got a column in the International Brigades Memorial Trust magazine this month?


Did we?


vornstyle76 said:


> Some of us are meeting at The Black Dog in Vauxhall at 1230 on Sunday before catching the train to Norbiton for the Kingstonian match. You're all welcome!


Just to let you know, we'll be aiming for the 13.48 train from Vauxhall to Norbiton (the Reggie Perrin Express as I shall tediously be calling it all of tomorrow).


----------



## Limerick Red (Jan 11, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> Did we?
> 
> Just to let you know, we'll be aiming for the 13.48 train from Vauxhall to Norbiton (the Reggie Perrin Express as I shall tediously be calling it all of tomorrow).


aye,photo of the Cuba Che flag, Spanish Republic flag and about at 100 word write up


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 12, 2014)

It's a beautiful day so I'm coming.

/fair weather fan.


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2014)

On my way!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 12, 2014)

editor said:


> On my way!



Are you walking?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm coming, See you at the pub


----------



## Limerick Red (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 12, 2014)

i'm skint until payday so no football for me today.  enjoy!


----------



## tommers (Jan 12, 2014)

I'll be coming to a game soon, possibly with my boy and some friends.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 12, 2014)

KINGSTONIANS

Well firstly what a great away turnout at Kingstonian good 200 Hamlet fans today

The Rabble had great problems getting its bearings in the ground as you could not stand behind one goal as the stand was closed

When we did assemble made a great noise and looked good

and after the first goal Hamlet should have been 2-0 up in the first 20mins

But what I don't understand is people who stand with the (admittedly odd) Rabble then complain about flags getting in the way (not even in a constructive way) , its like complaining that we sing as it interrupts your concentration - why don't they just move - or maybe there right and we should stop the flags

We need more flags not less (surely - maybe I am getting this wrong)

Cow bells went down well

now for a bit of controversy , but nothing I haven't stated before

there is a big sign outside Kingstonians and for that matter Champion Hill regarding swearing

Some of the swearing (in my view) gets out of hand especially at away games - (just saying)

Obviously, Kingstonians got a dubious penalty (our new goalie a bit foolish to rush in) and as we went for the winner hit on counter attack - certainly didn't deserve to lose

The rabble showed great support at the end remaining to sing for a further 15 mins lead by Mishi and Rob's interpretation of a Toon army fan)  (eventually in the dark as they turned out the floodlights)

Well done to everyone who turned up today - it looked very impressive

We lost today and we will again !


----------



## EDC (Jan 12, 2014)

A very good summary.  I wasn't aware of the flag moaners, it's not like there wasn't enough room to find a good view elsewhere and yes some of the swearing as we walk along the side at the end of the first half was a bit pointless and embarrassing.

200+ Hamlet fans IMO and that attendance announcement of 500ish seemed iffy.

The covered side and end made for a great atmosphere.


----------



## Yorick (Jan 12, 2014)

I ended up being about a half hour late because of transport problems, so was still walking behind our goal for the penalty decision. I can say categorically, and without a degree of subjectivity, that Nlate got a hand to it and it was not a penalty. However, given where their forward was, it was foolish to rush to ground for the ball and from where the ref was I'm sure it looked like one. It's just a shame he was also badly positioned for all of the 6,743 fouls committed by Kingstonians that went unpunished. 

All the same, a complete outrage and we were all well within our rights to occupy the stand after the game. Sad/amused to hear Robert has been banned for life from returning (free the Dulwich one etc etc), but not entirely surprised given the levels of cloying regulation the neo-fascistic stewards had us living under.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jan 12, 2014)

No Pinney today? And does anyone know who the new guy, Clarke, is?


----------



## EDC (Jan 12, 2014)

Yorick said:


> Sad/amused to hear Robert has been banned for life from returning (free the Dulwich one etc etc), but not entirely surprised given the levels of cloying regulation the neo-fascistic stewards had us living under.



Worst supporter to ever visit the ground, I can't believe that for a minute.  Still two pitch invasions and a cloud of pink Sarin is pretty serious stuff.


----------



## Onket (Jan 12, 2014)

Ok, I'll ask-

What happened?


----------



## EDC (Jan 12, 2014)

A view of the rabble early into the second half.  Bear in mind another thirty or so were still queuing at the tea bar for a cuppa, one woman serving bugers, hots dogs, tea the lot.  Pathetic.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 12, 2014)

Well the Stewards were laughing at this point at the end of the game (see woman senior steward)

Think this is all down to AFC Wimbledon steward overkill


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 12, 2014)

Onket said:


> Ok, I'll ask-
> 
> What happened?


Stewards who took themselves a bit seriously. Fash jobsworths.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## Onket (Jan 12, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> Stewards who took themselves a bit seriously. Fash jobsworths.


Disappointed that also happens in non-league. Is there even any need for stewards at that level?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 12, 2014)

Onket said:


> Disappointed that also happens in non-league. Is there even any need for stewards at that level?


Kingsmeadow is a league ground due to Wimbledon.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 12, 2014)

Every ground has stewards - Dulwich do too. Just these seemed to have more rules to enforce.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 12, 2014)

Some great photos about...







And they can fuck themselves regarding the swearing. Some people - some social groups - swear, so what? The FA has banned 'political flags' are we gonna stick to that when they put signs outside grounds?


----------



## SDE (Jan 12, 2014)

Some great, galvanising Gavin Rose quotes in here and big love for the vocal #dhfc fan base - 
http://www.kentishfootball.co.uk/mambo/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=9572&Itemid=38


----------



## SDE (Jan 12, 2014)

Awesome picture!!!! Worthy of some expensive framing. haheeeee!


----------



## SDE (Jan 12, 2014)

Everyone should check out the rest of the Stuart Tree pics from the game - they look cool as fuck.


----------



## SDE (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2014)

The Hamlet fans were magnificent today. I don't think I've ever seen fans who have just _lost_ a regular league game keep on singing until all the lights on the stadium are out and the security have to push them out.


----------



## Onket (Jan 13, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> Kingsmeadow is a league ground due to Wimbledon.


I know that! It was a non-league game, though. I presume they chose to have that many stewards, and for the stewards to act that way, rather than it to have been enforced by the league. Poor show.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 13, 2014)

I would _guess_ that the level of security is a stipulation demanded by their landlords.

The fact that we're perfectly well behaved at home games with so few and such laidback stewards says something about fans' capacity to control themselves. Yesterday I even got told off within a few minutes because my cowbell drum stick had rolled off the hoarding and fallen two inches onto the turf (not the actual pitch, just the beginning of the grass).


EDC said:


> yes some of the swearing as we walk along the side at the end of the first half was a bit pointless and embarrassing.


Not sure about the rest, but me and a few others were singing a "Dulwich motherfuckers" chant based on:


----------



## G Man (Jan 13, 2014)

From now on I shall only use profanity in the form of euphemisms....Dulwich melon farmers! Hamlet melon farmers!


----------



## G Man (Jan 13, 2014)

Surely that picture of Vornstyle has to be made into some kind of wanted poster


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 13, 2014)

so, hampton and richmond borough on saturday.  what do we know about this bunch?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 13, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> so, hampton and richmond borough on saturday.  what do we know about this bunch?


 
Mid-table. In for a beating as Hamlet bounce back.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jan 13, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> so, hampton and richmond borough on saturday.  what do we know about this bunch?


 
They don't sing "Give us an H..." for a start...


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 13, 2014)

Was this this the picture that upset the Kingstonian stewards

Became very aggressive when seeing the Tyskie (Clapton FC ultras) influence


----------



## JTG (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey you lot - my friends at Mangotsfield United have been banned by the FA from displaying political banners at matches. They've had an antifa banner on display for the last wee while and it appears to have upset some people.

1) Watch out for this sort of thing
2) If you can show them some love and some solidarity then that'd be lovely - search for the Mangotsfield Inter Village Firm if you want to know more or get in touch

Ta


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 13, 2014)

Been in touch via the twitter. Frankly amazed at it all, that it would be deemed "offensive" or whatever. Have been meaning to do a SLAF banner for a while, and now the muppet FA have inspired me to pull my finger out.


----------



## JTG (Jan 13, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> Been in touch via the twitter. Frankly amazed at it all, that it would be deemed "offensive" or whatever. Have been meaning to do a SLAF banner for a while, and now the muppet FA have inspired me to pull my finger out.


Great stuff - I'm not involved myself but can vouch for the sincerity of the MUFC lads. Sure they'd be up for any collaboration if bright ideas are forthcoming


----------



## EDC (Jan 13, 2014)

The Cherry Red Records Stadium.....label of The Dead Kennedy's


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 13, 2014)

As I rubbed my nipple at a bunch of decidedly blokeish Ks fans and demanded they, "GIVE IT A LICK!!" and saw the resulting confusion I was indeed thinking, "It's time to taste what you most fear..."


----------



## EDC (Jan 13, 2014)

"brace yourself my dear"


----------



## Yorick (Jan 13, 2014)

The Mangotsfield antifascist banners ruling is bizarre, obviously for loads of reasons, but especially when you consider that Dulwich have Unison _Save Our NHS _advertising hoardings and _Save Our Royal Mail, Say No to Privatisation_ sponsored the match ball the other week.

Not to mention their reluctance to do anything about Nicolas Anelka.


----------



## JTG (Jan 13, 2014)

Yorick said:


> The Mangotsfield antifascist banners ruling is bizarre, obviously for loads of reasons, but especially when you consider that Dulwich have Unison _Save Our NHS _advertising hoardings and _Save Our Royal Mail, Say No to Privatisation_ sponsored the match ball the other week.
> 
> Not to mention their reluctance to do anything about Nicolas Anelka.


Years ago I remember seeing Plaid Cymru advertising hordings at The Vetch


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 13, 2014)

Ks fan on twitter, "FFS, our stewards are intent on people having no fun sometimes".


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2014)

Despite being filmed in the Kingstonian end, all you can hear is the Hamlet fans! The cowbells are hilarious.


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2014)

And so fucking not a penalty.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 14, 2014)

editor said:


> And so fucking not a penalty.



Not even close. It looked like he took the ball from where we were but you think you might be wrong because it's so far away. Seeing it there though it's very clearly not.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 14, 2014)

editor said:


> And so fucking not a penalty.


I thought that from the other side of the pitch, and it's clear as day. We should have taken those chances though.


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2014)

My favourite moment: The ever vigilant stewards insisted that it was not permissible to stand on the step, so a human step was quickly put in place instead. Priceless!






Kingstonian fans try to get past the rabble.

More: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/01/...ded-post-match-celebrations-after-2-1-defeat/


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jan 15, 2014)

Cracking set of pictures once again Ed, Cheers!


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 15, 2014)

In the midst of all the fun I'd forgotten about G-Man forming The Human Step. Hilarious.

The two stewards most involved with my banning had the cheek to contact me on twitter to carry things on! I blocked them both, as (a) one's a cop so automatically I'm not going to trust them, and (b) I was absolutely disgusted they thought it acceptable to carry on stewarding ON-FUCKING-LINE.

Compare & contrast with Champion Hill where there's very little and very relaxed stewarding. What aggro happens at our games? I think much like police at many protests, it is the 'control' which sparks disturbance.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jan 15, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> In the midst of all the fun I'd forgotten about G-Man forming The Human Step. Hilarious.
> 
> The two stewards most involved with my banning had the cheek to contact me on twitter to carry things on! I blocked them both, as (a) one's a cop so automatically I'm not going to trust them, and (b) I was absolutely disgusted they thought it acceptable to carry on stewarding ON-FUCKING-LINE.


Arseholes, I would of thought there 'jurisdiction' remains firmly within the club grounds, and any further action could / should be seen as inflammatory on their part. Report the bastards to the club!


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2014)

I loved the steward-defying Hamlet Human Step (TM).  I laughed for ages!


----------



## G Man (Jan 15, 2014)

Not only do I have Vornstyles boot marks on my jacket, I have pink fairy dust which rained down on me as the ball from the pitch fell at my feet. I was in such a daze from the Hamlet rain that I must have held the game up a good few seconds before the ball was eventually thrown back (by someone else). I'm not sure if the noise from the cow bell or the vast quantity of rum I confused on the way to the ground caused my thumping headache.


----------



## Onket (Jan 15, 2014)

I've only had a confusion of rum, officerer.

Hic.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 16, 2014)

ska invita said:


> nothing too major...i was sat in the stand...big bloke came up to me and said "are you a chairman?" - No - "then move, these seats are board only"...all done with a look and tone of voice of loathing and aggression i know too well to mistake. There was no sign saying reserved seating, and the stand was next to empty - all the execs were in the bar. I moved 3 fucking seats along for no good reason, stared down all the way, but then have stayed clear of the stands ever since. This was a few years back mind.


Similar thing happened to me about two or three seasons ago. I had wandered out of the bar at half time and decided to sit down in those seats to make a roll-up. I was a bit pissed and as I looked up back towards the bar I could see some mates inside so I gave them the 'wanker' sign. Then I realised that Jack Payne and all the DHFC officials were sitting in my line of sight and it must have looked like I was doing the wanker sign to them!  Jack came over and politely removed me, explaining that this was the "directors' box". Ahem. 

Anyway, I'm glad the Directors haven't spent any of our apparently sparse cash on a new chain and a 'directors only' sign to differentiate their plastic chairs from everyone else's. Clearly the Board is moving towards full communism by sharing the same basic facilities as the vast mass of the seated Hamlet proletariat. 

Feeling really positive after reading Gavin Rose's comments post-Kingstonian. Sort out our occasionally poor away form and we can win this league (though that could bring more financial headaches……)

Welcome to the thread and to Urban75 to new members sdc EDC Moroccan Sunset and G Man


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 16, 2014)

Anyone know when Harry Ottaway is back? He was out on the pitch running about before the game on Boxing Day. Must be nearly fit perhaps?


----------



## Onket (Jan 16, 2014)

G Man said:


> Not only do I have Vornstyles boot marks on my jacket, I have pink fairy dust which rained down on me as the ball from the pitch fell at my feet. I was in such a daze from the Hamlet rain that I must have held the game up a good few seconds before the ball was eventually thrown back (by someone else). I'm not sure if the noise from the cow bell or the vast quantity of rum I confused on the way to the ground caused my thumping headache.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 16, 2014)

There's apparently a 'special' (emergency?) meeting of the club committee this evening. Gulp. Always look on the bright side, at least if we reformed and played in some Surrey league we'd (a) be rid of our at-best inefficient owners, and (b) play a season or two in an UNSTEWARDED wonderland of bringing your own booze and smoke bombs.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 16, 2014)

Anyone know how bad our financial situation is?

Crowds are up (nearly double over the past three years), and the bar and shop appear to be making decent amounts of money. Presumably much of that is going on wages though. And I guess the Danny Carr cash went on that 20 grand leccy bill (how does anyone let it get that bad?)

Fan ownership NOW!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 16, 2014)

Onket  Pin badges available from the club shop for £2.50 

http://dhst.org.uk/shop/






(not quite this big, obvs)


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 16, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Anyone know how bad our financial situation is?
> 
> Crowds are up (nearly double over the past three years), and the bar and shop appear to be making decent amounts of money. Presumably much of that is going on wages though. And I guess the Danny Carr cash went on that 20 grand leccy bill (how does anyone let it get that bad?)
> 
> Fan ownership NOW!


 
As far as I can tell virtually every club from about mid-Premiership down is persistently fucked, financially speaking. They mostly seem to muddle through somehow though.

TBH of all the things that fan ownership has going for it I'm not sure sudden solvency and financial competence is high on the list.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 16, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> As far as I can tell virtually every club from about mid-Premiership down is persistently fucked, financially speaking. They mostly seem to muddle through somehow though.
> 
> TBH of all the things that fan ownership has going for it I'm not sure sudden solvency and financial competence is high on the list.


Plenty don't muddle through though - look at how many teams have gone bust in recent years: Halifax, Chester, Rushden & Diamonds, Kettering etc, plus loads at our level (eg Enfield.) Which leaves players, staff and suppliers (many of whom are local/small businesses) out of pocket, not to mention fans bereft of a club, many of whom have put great efforts in to the club, almost always unpaid.

I'm not saying fan ownership/representation is a panacea, but it at least gives fans a say in the running of the club and - importantly - some transparency with regards to financial affairs. At Luton several years ago, we sold over £12m worth of players over barely two seasons, then went into admin with no money and loads of debt. Essentially the money was stolen by the former directors. If we're putting our hard-earned in through the turnstiles, bar etc, plus paying for players via the 12th man, we at least deserve a say in how the club is run and a look at the books imo.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 16, 2014)

I am feeling a bit sad to be missing Dulwich on Sat. Never thought Id say that about football.


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2014)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> I am feeling a bit sad to be missing Dulwich on Sat. Never thought Id say that about football.


Hooked!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 16, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Plenty don't muddle through though - look at how many teams have gone bust in recent years: Halifax, Chester, Rushden & Diamonds, Kettering etc, plus loads at our level (eg Enfield.) Which leaves players, staff and suppliers (many of whom are local/small businesses) out of pocket, not to mention fans bereft of a club, many of whom have put great efforts in to the club, almost always unpaid.
> 
> I'm not saying fan ownership/representation is a panacea, but it at least gives fans a say in the running of the club and - importantly - some transparency with regards to financial affairs. At Luton several years ago, we sold over £12m worth of players over barely two seasons, then went into admin with no money and loads of debt. Essentially the money was stolen by the former directors. If we're putting our hard-earned in through the turnstiles, bar etc, plus paying for players via the 12th man, we at least deserve a say in how the club is run and a look at the books imo.


 
True enough, there's been a lengthy list of rapacious scumbags in charge of plenty of clubs and a fan ownership system should avoid that, and I agree about the transparency as well. I'm not really arguing against it - I really would like to see it happen - just that it often is viewed as a perfect solution when the reality is that it's always a financial struggle for smaller clubs (when they've just sold £12million of players should be an exception tbf).

To be fair I'm probably a bit soured on the idea by years of listening to arguments on this around Lincoln City, where the whole concept seems to bring out the inner wanker in a lot of fans.

ETA: Also on a personal note, I've been going regularly for just over a year. I'd be happy to support any fan ownership move but I don't feel any claim of ownership personally if you know what I mean.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 16, 2014)

editor said:


> Hooked!



Yep. Any excuse to be a lairy cunt


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 16, 2014)

just accidentally bought a cowbell


----------



## magneze (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## Onket (Jan 16, 2014)

I can't agree that cow bells at football are a good thing.


----------



## Onket (Jan 16, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Onket  Pin badges available from the club shop for £2.50
> 
> http://dhst.org.uk/shop/



If anyone would like to exchange one of these for a pint of beer at any point, please let me know.

Alternatively, I may be able to attend a night game at some point over the next few months. Maybe.


----------



## Scutta (Jan 16, 2014)

Onket said:


> I can't agree that cow bells at football are a good thing.



We can all agree that you're wrong.


----------



## Onket (Jan 16, 2014)

Scutta said:


> We can all agree that you're wrong.


I'm 100% sure not every one likes them.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 16, 2014)

Onket said:


> I'm 100% sure not every one likes them.



Everyone at Dulwich does


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 16, 2014)

Onket said:


> I can't agree that cow bells at football are a good thing.


 
i think silliness is to be encouraged.


----------



## Scutta (Jan 16, 2014)

When are you coming down again for a game onket?


----------



## Onket (Jan 16, 2014)

Scutta said:


> When are you coming down again for a game onket?


Good question. I was hoping for a January night game but it might have to be February.

I did try and post earlier but I see my text went inside Brixton Hatter's quote. 

Will amend it.....


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2014)

Blimey. I've already been to over 20 games this season.


----------



## Scutta (Jan 16, 2014)

Onket said:


> Good question. I was hoping for a January night game but it might have to be February.
> 
> I did try and post earlier but I see my text went inside Brixton Hatter's quote.
> 
> Will amend it.....


ah yes...cool

well next home game on a Tuesday is 11th Feb vs Thamesmead  OR we have the met in the London Senior Cup on 18th Feb....do it


----------



## Onket (Jan 16, 2014)

Will see what I can do.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 16, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Anyone know how bad our financial situation is?
> 
> Crowds are up (nearly double over the past three years), and the bar and shop appear to be making decent amounts of money. Presumably much of that is going on wages though. And I guess the Danny Carr cash went on that 20 grand leccy bill (how does anyone let it get that bad?)
> 
> Fan ownership NOW!


Increasingly, older fans seem to be of the opinion that our ownership (for which Nick McCormack is possibly just a front) is siphoning off money in some way, or at best wasting it. Add in the stadium lease ownership and it's a big mess.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 16, 2014)

IME fans are always convinced the board are siphoning off money - it goes along with the 'there were definitely far more fans than that' rumour.

Of course sometimes it's actually true.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 16, 2014)

I think it's justified to question things here. Doubling attendance, more expensive tickets, Gavin Rose's model which gets young players very cheap, 12th Man Scheme paying for additional players to cover injury... and yet DHFC doesn't pay for electricity for ages and clubs with smaller attendances have bigger playing budgets.

Of course, the meeting could be about the stadium.

*EDIT:* Of course, the meeting could be about banning me for my disgraceful antics at Kingstonian. The innocents' blood just won't wash out of my scarf.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 16, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> *EDIT:* Of course, the meeting could be about banning me for my disgraceful antics at Kingstonian. The innocents' blood just won't wash out of my scarf.


----------



## Onket (Jan 16, 2014)

JTG said:


> Hey you lot - my friends at Mangotsfield United have been banned by the FA from displaying political banners at matches. They've had an antifa banner on display for the last wee while and it appears to have upset some people.
> 
> 1) Watch out for this sort of thing
> 2) If you can show them some love and some solidarity then that'd be lovely - search for the Mangotsfield Inter Village Firm if you want to know more or get in touch
> ...



http://supportersnotcustomers.com/author/supportersnotcustomers/


----------



## JTG (Jan 16, 2014)

Onket said:


> http://supportersnotcustomers.com/author/supportersnotcustomers/


That pretty much sums it up, yeah. Has to be said that apparently MUFC fought the IVF's corner as far as they could but in the end had to give in because they can't afford sanctions being imposed on them by the Gloucestershire FA or FA. These guys go everywhere with the Field and the club are very happy for them to do what they do.

I'm now happy to lodge a complaint against ANY club which allows EDL banners to be displayed at matches. I was anyway obv but I'll actively look for a chance to do so now... it's an absolute shocker of a ruling and deserves as much publicity as we can get it. The IVF bring a bit of fun and wit to the game (I know, I've watched with them) and the bellends who take exception to their banners don't. More fun and anti-fascism/racism please

Can't condone cowbells though


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 16, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Anyone know how bad our financial situation is?
> 
> Crowds are up (nearly double over the past three years), and the bar and shop appear to be making decent amounts of money. Presumably much of that is going on wages though. And I guess the Danny Carr cash went on that 20 grand leccy bill (how does anyone let it get that bad?)
> 
> Fan ownership NOW!


And there's a health club in the stand, although people have said it's a bit grotty. We get plenty of people through the gate though, it should be able to pay for itself?.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 16, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> And there's a health club in the stand, although people have said it's a bit grotty. We get plenty of people through the gate though, it should be able to pay for itself?.



I went for a massage there once from a Groupon offer.  I'm not a fussy sort but it was the very definition of a bit grotty in there


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 16, 2014)

Its interesting that the FA should pick on Mangotsfield United FC supporters for "political banners" ie anti fascist banners.

They have been happy to tolerate Conservative party (party political) advertising hoardings around the whole ground at Dartford (since 2007) - not a word said

Not a word said about open Fascist managers, the same FA who told the England team to give a Nazi salute when playing Germany in the 30's

Of course it would be wrong to have party political adverts or banners whether Conservative, Labour, UKIP or Communist

But banners that reinforce a commitment to anti fascism, a faith that so many died for in WW2. that the FA believe should not be tolerated. 

One of the best things about this cold , wet, insular little island is with our allies the Soviets, Yanks, former British colonies and the brave resistance movements in occupied Europe we stood up for democracy and against the barbarism of fascism


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 17, 2014)

Word on the vague street is that, after the meeting last night, "IF everyone pulls together then there can be a future..." Hmmm... Anyway, a poster. You will note my egomania has reached the point where I now place myself centre stage.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 17, 2014)

Brixton Hatter  said:
			
		

> Anyone know how bad our financial situation is?
> 
> Crowds are up (nearly double over the past three years), and the bar and shop appear to be making decent amounts of money. Presumably much of that is going on wages though. And I guess the Danny Carr cash went on that 20 grand leccy bill (how does anyone let it get that bad?)
> 
> Fan ownership NOW!


 
"Fan ownership" essentially would mean "the fans" would have to own and run Hamlets Health Club.  Personally I wouldn't have a clue how to do that and wouldn't want the responsiblility.  I suppose "the fans" would have to do this in the form of DHST, although again, I'm not sure whether the business acumen or will is there to run such an operation amongst DHST's membership.  As for the actual Football Club it's probably not that difficult to get onto the committee and have a say in running that if you're so minded.  In fact I'm sure in the not too distant past there have been open appeals in the club programme for people to come forward if they feel they have something to offer.



vornstyle76 said:


> Increasingly, older fans seem to be of the opinion that our ownership (for which Nick McCormack is possibly just a front) is siphoning off money in some way, or at best wasting it. Add in the stadium lease ownership and it's a big mess
> I think it's justified to question things here. Doubling attendance, more expensive tickets, Gavin Rose's model which gets young players very cheap, 12th Man Scheme paying for additional players to cover injury... and yet DHFC doesn't pay for electricity for ages and clubs with smaller attendances have bigger playing budgets.
> 
> Of course, the meeting could be about the stadium.


 
I understand the playing budget has *increased substantially* since last season, in which case the additional matchday revenue isn't just being "siphoned off".  I'm fairly confident no "football money" is going into anyone else's pockets.  In fact to the best of my knowledge the playing budget is subsidised by Hamlets Health Club.  I've heard it suggested that Nick McCormack has been overambitious in committing to an unrealistically high level of subsidy for the playing budget.  As for how clubs like Hornchurch can blow us out of the water by offering a player far more money when their crowds are half the size of ours and they have a crappy athletics ground, well I really don't know.  But they've gone bust once already and had to restart at the bottom.

When the current ground was opened in 1992 the idea was that all the associated facilities now managed by "Hamlets Health Club" would essentially fund the football budget.  My view is that these facilities have never been managed to their full potential, profits haven't been reinvested in improving and maintaining facilities, and the whole operation has just bumbled along more or less since it got up and running under previous owner Steve Dye Sr.  I believe Nick McCormack is well intentioned towards the football club, I just get the impression he's not a very good businessman.

Who knows whether that electricity bill was some sort of oversight or whether other bills remain unpaid?  The fact that it seems to have come right out of the blue for the football club chairman is poor, but frankly I feel the club committee should have demanded an urgent meeting with Nick McCormack to discuss the situation rather than a loose cannon apparently taking it upon themselves to leak the story to the local press as soon as it came to light.  There may be a valid argument for saying Nick McCormack should be named and shamed in this way when his actions could have a negative impact on the club, but whilst club insiders may realise the football committee has no part in this incompetence, the more casual supporter and sponsors or potential sponsors will probably not differentiate between DHFC and Hamlets Health Club, while other creditors may get twitchy and start calling in any debts.  It could be very damaging for DHFC's reputation and future.


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2014)

So, who's going tomorrow? I'm there!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 17, 2014)

Yep I'll be there.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 17, 2014)

First home game since Boxing Day and looking forward to it.  Just hope the rain isn't a problem, as there seemed to be a lot of it last night with further showers forecast over the next 24 hours.

Hampton seem to be the "form team" rising up the table in recent weeks, including a win at Wealdstone, but we don't need to fear anyone the way we play.  Just take our chances and cut out the blunders at the back and we should be capable of beating anyone in this division.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jan 17, 2014)

Definitely In! Forecast is dry for tomorrow, so should be game on


----------



## Balbi (Jan 17, 2014)

IN!


----------



## pettyboy (Jan 17, 2014)

I'll be there!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 17, 2014)

editor said:


> So, who's going tomorrow? I'm there!


 
yup.


----------



## Scutta (Jan 17, 2014)

Im there!


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2014)

Twenty minutes after the game has ended.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 17, 2014)

yes Dulwich Partisans presente


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 17, 2014)

I just don't think the Kingstonians (AFC Wimbledon) stewards get "Situationalist" football fans like "The Rabble"

and in particular Rob's half Wizard half Don Quixote routine


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm recruiting a posse of Mexicans for a game in a couple of weeks.


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2014)

We have a new defender. And he's, err, an _international _player. 


> We are pleased to welcome Michael Weir, a defender, who has been signed from Bognor Regis Town
> 
> Michael Weir was born in Jersey, and has represented his island once in an international match. He began his career at Southampton and after being released he joined Portuguese top-flight side Nacional in Madeira.
> 
> ...


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 17, 2014)

In


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2014)

It better go ahead!



> There will be an inspection at Champion Hill at 10.00am, due to the continued rain. Please look back here or ring the ground: 020 7274 8707. Thank you.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 18, 2014)

Have spraypainted a white bedsheet with a big pink & blue ANTIFA to show the Inter Village Firm some solidarity.


----------



## sankara (Jan 18, 2014)

The game is ON today


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 18, 2014)

Well we fucked that up. "Yannick on the streets of Dulwich" indeed.


----------



## Rocket no.9 (Jan 18, 2014)

R&H were the scrappiest and dirtiest side I've seen for a while. The referee made systematically atrocious decisions throughout. The visitors were lucky to get away with their literally last minute equaliser.
But a good match, nonetheless. 756 attendees and the Rabble in good voice -  "Yannick on the streets of Dulwich" notwithstanding...
In other news, anyone else sign up to the supporters' trust? From the ominous mutterings and sharp intakes of breath I heard whenever club finances are mentioned, it's looking like something every regular punter should sign up to.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 18, 2014)

They weren't nearly as dirty as kingstonians to be fair.


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2014)

I signed up to the trust some time ago, although it took them an age to respond!


----------



## SDE (Jan 18, 2014)

They were a good side, on a good run. Fair result. Just so gutting to concede so late on. Again. That's 3 games without a win but we're playing ok and everyone at the top looks like they can drop points at the moment. We'll be up there in April, I'm sure.


----------



## pettyboy (Jan 18, 2014)

"Yannick on the streets of Dulwich" and meeting Ian Daly's brother/friends were the highlights of a frustrating second half.


----------



## G Man (Jan 18, 2014)

The keeper looks very shaky but hopefully he'll improve. He's cost us 5 points in the last 2 games but until Phil is back we have to stick with him. Our other keeper this season was Idem away to Harrow and he was very tentative that day. Maybe we signed a new centre back so that we can play Gonsalves in goal? (cheers Mickey!)


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2014)

Man down!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 18, 2014)

OK so some of the rumours re finances of club are a little scary
But we cannot do much about that (presently) bar joining the Supporters Trust (credit to them)

We played well and should have scored at least another two if not three goals  - H&R deserve some credit for turning out fans - not many but at 20-30 more than most we get (but probably third highest away following at Champion Hill this season)

No, I don't blame the goalie, its never one individual (at this level at least) we were so busy trying to get a third goal, we simply stop defending , same at Kingstonians Sunday - But I am no good at the football analysis

What is encouraging is the gate
At 756 that was bloody brilliant (second highest in Ryman after Maidstone 2,000) also higher than all but two Skrill North & South games (Leagues above us) - Thats down to the hard work of many - we should all be very pleased

The fact that many of the new arrivals stand with "The Rabble" is a vindication of the art/politics and song writing ability of many individuals. (but no doubt in my mind many attracted by a) a good time b) feel its "safe" because were "progressive" - anti fascists

good to see that when the sexist "South London" sung was struck up - it was stopped after a few lines of bear baiting (really good stuff )

Also seemed to be a lot more networking going on - we even got visitors from Ireland keen to meet the producer of Ian Daly video

Maybe ?? we should a social media networking evening prior or after a game (nothing heavy)- Mike at (excellent) Brixton Buzz seems ideal starting point (how about 2pm on a home game in the bar ?)

Also interesting that the Rabble is getting so large - other sections are staring to strike up their own songs - causing a little confusion initially - but should be warmly welcomed


Stewards (see pic of man down) - notice the florescent jacket of a DHFC steward - notionally asking how he is,  and continuing his rounds, this and last Sunday Kingstonians over stewarding reminded me just how good our DHFC stewards are, in not being in peoples faces

I do hope the newcomers are having a good time

The result 2-2 was slightly disappointing, but we played good football and the enjoyment was still strong on the Curva del Transpontine

We drew today and we will again !


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 19, 2014)

that referee is going straight to the rehabilitation camps, after the revolution.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jan 19, 2014)

Totally agree with Partisan: the South London/'bear baiting' modification is brilliant. Believe Vornstyle came up (I think?) with that so credit to him.


----------



## SDE (Jan 19, 2014)

I agree too. Though we could just take the 'original' and replace the word tits with cock


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 19, 2014)

non league paper disappointing report on the game - wasn't at the same game as me


photos show the rabble and part of the Robs quick Anti fascist banner
which because picture is cropped looks like Anti-FA

on second look it does say Anti FA

That works for me


----------



## SDE (Jan 19, 2014)

Oh, I thought It was 'anti-FA'??? I must have missed some letters as the sheet furled in the wind. Either works well for me!


----------



## editor (Jan 19, 2014)

Photos:

















More here: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/01/...w-2-2-draw-with-hampton-and-richmond-borough/


----------



## Fingers (Jan 19, 2014)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Stewards (see pic of man down) - notice the florescent jacket of a DHFC steward - notionally asking how he is,  and continuing his rounds, this and last Sunday Kingstonians over stewarding reminded me just how good our DHFC stewards are, in not being in peoples faces



That steward is Man City Tony and he is not too bothered about people falling over as long as they have not injured themselves


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2014)

Who's up for Margate on Tuesday night then?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 20, 2014)

Fingers said:


> That steward is Man City Tony and he is not too bothered about people falling over as long as they have not injured themselves




Yes Tony is a first class steward !!


----------



## Yorick (Jan 20, 2014)

Good to see the Supporters' Trust out in force this weekend. The rumours sound pretty grim, especially regarding Champion Hill. The non-league team I used to follow back home had to fold because a fire left them without a ground. They shared with Accy Stanley for a year but had to stop after Stanley got promoted to the Football League.

Obviously, Great Harwood Town don't quite have the history or support of Hamlet (even if I did see them in the halcyon days of Matt Derbyshire) and there are far more non-league grounds around here, but it's been on my mind has to how quickly things can deteriorate: Harwood had won the league only a year before too.

On a not much brighter note, how the hell was that not a penalty in the last minute on Saturday?


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 20, 2014)

i hear they let wall fans in for half price ? don't get that at all. surely the regulars a bit annoyed at that?


----------



## sankara (Jan 20, 2014)

BigMoaner said:


> i hear they let wall fans in for half price ? don't get that at all. surely the regulars a bit annoyed at that?


That was a one-off offer for the boxing day game against Grays to entice people who waste their money on corporate professional football to come and have an affordable day out that they can actually enjoy. I don't know how successful it was but our first home game of the new year gave us one of our biggest crowds this season.


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2014)

Is no one going to Margate?
I'll have to make a lot of noise if it's just me.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 20, 2014)

editor said:


> Is no one going to Margate?
> I'll have to make a lot of noise if it's just me.


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm actually, truly, seriously contemplating an overnight stay for this one.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 20, 2014)

editor said:


> I'm actually, truly, seriously contemplating an overnight stay for this one.



You should - Margate's ace.  Had the nicest chips I've ever had there.  Truefact.


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2014)

colacubes said:


> You should - Margate's ace.  Had the nicest chips I've ever had there.  Truefact.


Oh, I know Margate pretty well 







http://www.urban75.org/blog/an-afternoons-drinking-in-the-lifeboat-inn-margate/











http://www.urban75.org/blog/margate-walking-by-the-sea-sand-and-snow/






http://www.urban75.org/blog/margate-photos-seaside-town-in-winter/






http://www.urban75.org/photos/kent/margate-dreamland-funfair.html


----------



## Yorick (Jan 20, 2014)

No way I can get all the way out to Margate on time - work in Putney


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 20, 2014)

Totally robbed on Saturday   Hopefully Yannick will improve, but it's a team game: making our dominance in possession count for more will help, plus cutting out the defensive mistakes. Easy really! 

Tempting as it is, domestic responsibilities prevent a visit to Margate editor - have fun. Shame it wasn't a Saturday game really - in May or August!


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 20, 2014)

editor said:


> Is no one going to Margate?
> I'll have to make a lot of noise if it's just me.


Me and Joe are pondering a trip to the Turner Contemporary in Margate tomorrow. (Joe's not a member of the forum, but he is a lurker on this thread. Hello Joe!!!)


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 20, 2014)

Does anyone know what's happening with the attempt to list Champion Hill as as 'asset of community value'?

Seem to remember a tweet from the Supporters Trust saying a decision would be made in Nov 2013…

Tricky Skills


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Does anyone know what's happening with the attempt to list Champion Hill as as 'asset of community value'?
> 
> Seem to remember a tweet from the Supporters Trust saying a decision would be made in Nov 2013…


It was successfully listed but then the owners appealed against the decision so it's up in the air. Or something like that.


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> Me and Joe are pondering a trip to the Turner Contemporary in Margate tomorrow. (Joe's not a member of the forum, but he is a lurker on this thread. Hello Joe!!!)


We shall be there. And we shall be drinking in the Lifeboat Inn too. 











http://www.urban75.org/blog/an-afternoons-drinking-in-the-lifeboat-inn-margate/


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2014)

Margate here we come!


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2014)

The Hamlet massive on the Margate pier


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jan 21, 2014)

^

Good luck tonight. Enfield are at Hornchurch - wild optimism says we might help you out a bit at the top of the table. We even won a game the other week! Madness.


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2014)

Kick off delayed due to the team being stuck in traffic. So more beers in the pub for us!


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2014)

0-1 and it's fucking freezing


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 21, 2014)

What are the rumours then, I thought we had a lease till 2015?. Pm if you don't want to put it up here


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2014)

0-2. A total clanger from the goalie again. Oh dear.


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2014)

It is indescribably cold on the terraces. Second half coming up!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 21, 2014)

Is that 0-2 as in 2 to the away team?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 21, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> Is that 0-2 as in 2 to the away team?



No as in to Margate. Hamlet have just pulled on back though!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 21, 2014)

Yannick in the goal of Dulwich
Yannick on the streets of Margate
I wonder to myself
Could life ever be sane again ?

And the back pass that you just played
It says nothing to me about my life.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 21, 2014)

Margate down to ten now. Still 2-1 though.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 21, 2014)

2-2!


----------



## magneze (Jan 21, 2014)

2-3!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## magneze (Jan 21, 2014)

4!!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 21, 2014)

Fantastic. Quite envious of editor and the others stood in the cold now.


----------



## Onket (Jan 21, 2014)

Sounds great!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 21, 2014)

Also Maidstone getting thumped 4-1 by Thamesmead and Kingstonian lost yesterday to the Met Police.


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2014)

What a game!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 21, 2014)

Well done to those Comrades who went down

I am sure it was vital to our great success

Margate obviously very confused about letting them go 1-0 up

Well done (pleased for the loyal band from the Curva del Transpontine

Tuscany !


----------



## SDE (Jan 21, 2014)

Huge well done to all #DHFC fans who made it to Margate tonight to support the team. Sounds like Gav & co rewarded you with a special one


----------



## Yorick (Jan 21, 2014)

What I wouldn't give to be freezing my arse off, frantically trying to figure out how to get home from Margate right now. Genuinely.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 21, 2014)

Dulwich Hamlet team arrived late at Margate
and won late #Tuscany time

we are joint top of the league (with Kingstonians)

also second highest average attendance at 643

"We sing in the dark - we sing in the dark - were Dulwich Hamlet we sing in the dark"


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2014)

That really was a tremendous evening's fun. I feared the worst when we went 2-0 down and even at 2-2 I wasn't confident of a result. 

But I shouldn't have doubted the mighty Hamlet who were magnificent, as were my fellow travellers. Hamlet fans really are bloody marvellous


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2014)

A celebratory pint by the fire in the Lifeboat Inn.


----------



## G Man (Jan 22, 2014)

What a privilege to have been there tonight. Great fight from the team in the second half. The celebration by the players for the third goal was melon farming awesome! Coming right up to the fans behind the goal, reminiscent of Erhun's third vs Enfield away. It was also great to see people pulling together to make sure that everybody got home due to the late kick off/train conundrum. Great fans the rabble.

Big up rabble man, big up rabble for the Dulwich, the Dulwich, the Dulwich....


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 22, 2014)

It would be almost churlish of me to say how great last night was, but it was great. Half-time was the miserable, but we came on strong in the second-half (I think we were literally just warming up after the team's late arrival, team talk out on the pitch etc.). What looked like a confused strikerless absence of focal point in the first half became a shapeshifting liquid abstract wetdream of pink & blue (yellow & green) fluidity in the second, especially when Ian Daly came on to exploit their red card. I came close to vomiting with excitement after the 3rd and 4th goals. Some notes:

Margate have some lovely fans, a few of whom shook my hand before the game to congratulate me on my antics at Kingstonian.
Billy Crook is also lovely, and not just because he too congratulated me for my antics at Kingstonian. He took real pride in the fact the team had made our trip worthwhile.
Went to the Lifeboat Inn as well, which is lovely, feels like a tavern in a Dungeons & Dragons adventure (albeit with bar staff who look like they're in a 1980 New York art-punk band), and cheap too.
Had some wicked white bait, chips and mushy peas on the seafront.
The Turner Contemporary's gallery spaces were closed, but by the end of the night I didn't really feel I'd missed out on the heights of culture.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 22, 2014)

What a stonking result, great stuff - championships are built on games like these  

Massive respect to those who braved the cold to go and support the lads - I'm well jel


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2014)

"colourful & charismatic Dulwich fans"  

http://www.nonleague.co.uk/topic/177676-margate-fc-blog/page-3


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2014)

Scutta said:


> Yeah apparently he took down the official forum to stop people questioning his authority.


I think maybe I should spin this off to a separate forum for maximum publicity, yes?

*Edit: done - it's now in the football forum.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 22, 2014)

I know a few of the Carshalton 6 via twitter. Was making a very hasty 'FREE THE CARSHALTON 6' banner out of leftover wrapping paper before the game was called off a few weeks ago. Also, I'm glad to hear Kingstonian are accommodating towards unjustly banned fans.


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> I know a few of the Carshalton 6 via twitter. Was making a very hasty 'FREE THE CARSHALTON 6' banner out of leftover wrapping paper before the game was called off a few weeks ago. Also, I'm glad to hear Kingstonian are accommodating towards unjustly banned fans.


Carshalton thread here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...threatened-and-banned-from-own-ground.319749/

Please note that I've also added a redirecting thread in the football forum to this thread.


----------



## Scutta (Jan 22, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> I know a few of the Carshalton 6 via twitter. Was making a very hasty 'FREE THE CARSHALTON 6' banner out of leftover wrapping paper before the game was called off a few weeks ago. Also, I'm glad to hear Kingstonian are accommodating towards unjustly banned fans.



Yeah the first thing my mate said when I told him I followed Dulwich was about you on twitter so I think you probably have chatted! He's invited us all for a pre-match drink before the game as well.... I will let you know which pub when I have the details.....

Also I will make sure how many fans are banned before you make that banner there's another month to go looking at his record the number might go up!

Kingstonian fans probably just have the guilts about the stewards banning you and trying (unsuccessfully) to curb the enthusiasm of the "best fans in the league" ......making up  for it now with just anyone......tarts


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 22, 2014)

It's just occured to me that outside of the five top national divisions we've got Greater London's highest average attendance this season, including Bromley and Sutton who are challenging in the division above us. Hamlet pow pow pow.


editor said:


> I think maybe I should spin this off to a separate forum for maximum publicity, yes?
> 
> *Edit: done - it's now in the football forum.


Maybe accompany it with a couple of small photos so people see it's not just the proverbial two men and a dog, and actually probably more fun than whatever they're doing for their football fix.


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2014)

Warming up for the game in the wonderful Lifeboat Inn


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2014)

Taking in the sea air pre-match.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 22, 2014)

Youth team beat Welling's 12-0 tonight. According to someone on twitter the Dulwich players were screaming "GET THE BALL!!" to hurry up the restart to score more after the TENTH goal. Animals!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 22, 2014)

Sorry to hear some Margate fans booed their team at the final whistle (some Maidstone fans did the same at Dulwich after losing)

This is non-league football, played by amateur plays who often give up paid jobs or potential jobs just to play the game on a wet Tuesday night on the Kent coast etc

I have never heard our fans boo the team or individual player (I hope we never will)

If you pay mega bucks for corporate football (maybe) you can

If we play badly its because we've lost our mojo or embraced our inner Nunhead FC

Our job is to applaud and encourage sexy football (Thanks Gav), be as sporting as possible,and to enjoy and contribute to the spectacle of the game off and on the pitch through art, songs, social media, beer and yes ethical politics (like anti racism/anti fascism and yes issues like a living wage and affordable housing that affect our fans


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jan 22, 2014)

Hate to kill the romance, but they ain't amateur players. They're semi pro. And some of them (I mean in Ryman football generally, not dhfc) are paid serious amounts of money.


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2014)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Hate to kill the romance, but they ain't amateur players. They're semi pro. And some of them (I mean in Ryman football generally, not dhfc) are paid serious amounts of money.


Define, "serious" please.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jan 23, 2014)

Can't put on here. Will pm you.


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2014)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Can't put on here. Will pm you.


I'm not asking for individual player's wage slips, just a ballpark figure of the kind of money you say that some Rymans players can earn.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 23, 2014)

I've heard of players at other clubs getting a grand a week. They're outliers, obviously. Whitehawk (now in the Conf South after consecutive promotions) we're meant to be particularly OTT.


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2014)

Photos from Tuesday's awesome victory.

















http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/01/...-as-dulwich-hamlet-launch-a-famous-fightback/


----------



## Yorick (Jan 23, 2014)

editor said:


> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/01/...-as-dulwich-hamlet-launch-a-famous-fightback/



That looks amazing. I think you might have discovered the _real_ future of football consumption: it's clearly the Buzzfeedification of the beautiful game. I expect to see "The 26 best GIFs of Ian Daly's Dialectic Destroying Cobra Morph" and "The six stages of happiness during the game at Cray Wanderers as told through Mean Girls" up soon.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 23, 2014)

This Group Of South Londoners Thought They Were Going On A Normal Trip To The Seaside. What Happened Next Will Bring Tears To Your Eyes.


----------



## G Man (Jan 23, 2014)

"Loving would be easy if your colours were pink n blue..."


----------



## TopCat (Jan 23, 2014)

I have been meaning to go to see Hamlet play for ages.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 23, 2014)

Yorick said:


> "The 26 best GIFs of Ian Daly's Dialectic Destroying Cobra Morph"







TopCat said:


> I have been meaning to go to see Hamlet play for ages.


Saturday 3pm at home if you fancy it.


----------



## Scutta (Jan 23, 2014)

TopCat said:


> I have been meaning to go to see Hamlet play for ages.



Come down. On sat can meet in Brixton if you like?


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 23, 2014)

Erhun's free-kick versus Herne Bay


----------



## Yorick (Jan 23, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


>



Hypnotic. Watching this is my life now.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 23, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> Erhun's free-kick versus Herne Bay


 
i watched this for about 5 minutes before realising that it's a gif of a goal and there are no snakes or anything else to come...


----------



## TopCat (Jan 23, 2014)

Scutta said:


> Come down. On sat can meet in Brixton if you like?


I will see if my son is up for it.


----------



## Scutta (Jan 23, 2014)

TopCat said:


> I will see if my son is up for it.



He will love it!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 23, 2014)

Highlights are up.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 23, 2014)

Its real good to see the highlights for those not able to get to Margate
its a real shame video at DHFC is so adhoc

You can hear The rabble even before we make the come back

the wind certainly catches the ball for Margates second (so don't blame the goalie for that one)

Love the way the team celebrated with our fans on third (real passion)

When the fourth went in I can see the voodoo stick moving at 100 mph up the perimeter in delight with Rob holding on tight (magical powers)

well done again to our fans who attended - what a night

see you saturday


----------



## Yorick (Jan 23, 2014)

That third Hamlet goal.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 23, 2014)

Celebration for the third Hamlet goal was mental - ed's photo is amazing - total love. Cracking strike from Xavi. Love it.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 23, 2014)

Some of you might remember I stole my landlord's curtains to make a flag for flag day last season. Tonight I finally got round to updating it (barring the odd drink-fuelled mistake, hastily covered up with some white paint) with the fact that WE ARE CHAMPIONS.

It was a bit embarrassing to have the Senior Cup on there and not the league title 

The flag will make its return to Champion Hill asap:


----------



## Yorick (Jan 24, 2014)

Vidal's goal has driven me mad with desire. Hold back on the £50bil for HS2 boys, Xavier'll kick those trains to Birmingham in half the time


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 24, 2014)

Yorick said:


> Vidal's goal has driven me mad with desire. Hold back on the £50bil for HS2 boys, Xavier'll kick those trains to Birmingham in half the time


Great stuff (is that a mirror image of the goal?!)

Any truth in the rumour that Moan Utd are after Xavi? I assume that's just because one of the usual scouts has been around Champion Hill, but anyone know any more?


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 24, 2014)

Drunk guy came up to me in the Peckham spoons tonight and said, "You go to Dulwich Hamlet with the dude in the pink & blue hard hat!!" Then met a bunch of 20 year olds chatting about my favourite ever television program.

Incidentally, some of us met the new owner of Margate after the match. Had something of the robotic about him. He was convinced he could thrown money at the club and build a hotel (note, they're not exactly on the seafront) and they'd settle in the Conference (further googling has shown he even thinks Football League is "realistic"!) I guess that's the other, recklessly optimistic, extreme of dodgy football club owners.

Speaking of which, there was apparently another meeting tonight. From what I know the previous one was about: 

£50,000 + of debt  mainly owed on utilities and built up over a number of years  
A North London property developer is close to purchasing freehold property that includes the stadium - presumably Right To Bid ACV window would then kick in (Developer wants to "help" by building DH a new stadium on the Greendale fields, which is according to Southwark council already a non-starter as it's Metropolitan Open Land and the existing ground is protected as open space. All this is so they can build housing on the existing ground.)
And there's some possibility of moving the club into one form of community or mutual ownership if the Supporters' Trust use their battle funds towards bailing out the debts built up by those running the football club.


----------



## EDC (Jan 24, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> Incidentally, some of us met the new owner of Margate after the match. Had something of the robotic about him. He was convinced he could thrown money at the club *and build a hotel* (note, they're not exactly on the seafront) and they'd settle in the Conference (further googling has shown he even thinks Football League is "realistic"!) I guess that's the other, recklessly optimistic, extreme of dodgy football club owners.



Inside every football club owner, there's a Ken Bates trying to get out.


----------



## Yorick (Jan 24, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Great stuff (is that a mirror image of the goal?!)



Nope, nothing as artistic and technical as that, it's every bit as straight and true as the goal itself.

Financial situation sounds dire. Anyone know what chance is there of staying on at Champion Hill next season? Obviously a mutual would be great but God knows how much they'd be wanting DHST to cough up towards the bill.


----------



## Onket (Jan 24, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Highlights are up.



Superb stuff. What supporting a club and travelling to see them is all about.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 24, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> Incidentally, some of us met the new owner of Margate after the match. Had something of the robotic about him. *He was convinced he could thrown money at the club and build a hotel (note, they're not exactly on the seafront) and they'd settle in the Conference (further googling has shown he even thinks Football League is "realistic"!)* I guess that's the other, recklessly optimistic, extreme of dodgy football club owners.
> 
> Speaking of which, there was apparently another meeting tonight. From what I know the previous one was about:
> 
> ...


There's no way Margate will get to the Footbal League.  The town is too small to sustain a club at that level and too far out on a limb georgaphically to attact support from neighbouring areas.  They were a small Conference National club for a few years, but they must have to pay a premium to bring players in from further afield as there will be a limited pool of local talent the higher thy go.

This "stadium redevelopment proposal sounds remarkably similar to the one DHPD (the recently defunct previous leaseholders) were proposing, and also the "Hambase" proposals that were thrown out by Southwark Council in 2002, for a Saisbury's Homebase on the current ground with a new one on Greendales.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2014)

So, who's coming along tomorrow?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 24, 2014)

can't make it tomorrow


----------



## Scutta (Jan 24, 2014)

editor said:


> So, who's coming along tomorrow?



YES>>>> just wish today would finish already.....


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jan 24, 2014)

In !


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 24, 2014)

Ground issues are worrying. We're extremely vulnerable (unless one of us wins £10m on the lottery and can purchase the freehold.)

The ground/Greendales may be classed as open land, but why would a property developer buy the site if they didn't think they could persuade Southwark Council to let them build houses there? As Southwark have shown elsewhere (e.g. the sale of the Heygate estate) they can be spineless fucks when it comes to property deals. The whole situation doesn't fill me full of confidence. 

Nice idea to get the supporters' trust involved in the running/ownership of the club via helping to bail out the debts….but does the club actually have any physical assets? (Other than a league place, a year or so left on the lease to the current ground, and the best fans  )

Should be able to make it tomorrow.


----------



## magneze (Jan 24, 2014)

Unlikely to make it tomorrow. Got work stuff to do most of the w/e. Next home game definitely.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 24, 2014)

Not sure about tomorrow, I might well have too much stuff on.


----------



## Yorick (Jan 24, 2014)

I'll be there, ready to slow down the urban75 boards by making a gif out of anything that moves


----------



## pettyboy (Jan 24, 2014)

I'll be there. Bringing along a Blackburn-supporting friend for his first taste of Champion Hill.


----------



## Yorick (Jan 24, 2014)

pettyboy said:


> I'll be there. Bringing along a Blackburn-supporting friend for his first taste of Champion Hill.



As a recent Rovers/Hamlet convert myself, I can confirm the quality of football at Champion Hill is better than he'll see at any Blackburn away games in London. 

My Dad said he might come as well, for his second Dulwich game, so we could have the start of our very own East Lancs Rabble firm.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 24, 2014)

Make sure these "friends" and "family" are all human...


----------



## pettyboy (Jan 24, 2014)

Yorick said:


> As a recent Rovers/Hamlet convert myself, I can confirm the quality of football at Champion Hill is better than he'll see at any Blackburn away games in London.
> 
> My Dad said he might come as well, for his second Dulwich game, so we could have the start of our very own East Lancs Rabble firm.



Excellent! Well listen out for a familiar accent and look for two blonde blokes in their 20s. I'm sure he'll appreciate it.


----------



## Yorick (Jan 24, 2014)

pettyboy said:


> Excellent! Well listen out for a familiar accent and look for two blonde blokes in their 20s. I'm sure he'll appreciate it.



Grand, we'll be the ones chanting "You dirty northern bastards" in the flattest vowels we can muster, and shouting catchphrases from _Bullseye_ in honour of Blackburn cultural icon and racist, Jim Bowen.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 24, 2014)

Give the poster a retweet you saucy devils.


----------



## Onket (Jan 24, 2014)

[quote="Brixton Hatter, post: 12877408, member: 9 some of you might remember I stole my landlord's curtains to make a flag for flag day last season. Tonight I finally got round to updating it (barring the odd drink-fuelled mistake, hastily covered up with some white paint) with the fact that WE ARE CHAMPIONS.

It was a bit embarrassing to have the Senior Cup on there and not the league title 

The flag will make its return to Champion Hill asap:






[/quote]
In the early nineties me & my mate accidentally painted-

Hello, Vern?

on his driveway when we were making a flag for a televived game.

Quite big letters. His parents weren't too impressed.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 24, 2014)

Just remembered that sang that 2-0 down at Margate we started singing, "3-2! We're gonna win 3-2!". Some clever fucker said, "No you won't" so we sang, "We're gonna win 4-2". BOOOOOOOM!!!


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> Just remembered that sang that 2-0 down at Margate we started singing, "3-2! We're gonna win 3-2!". Some clever fucker said, "No you won't" so we sang, "We're gonna win 4-2". BOOOOOOOM!!!


To be fair, we did carry on with that until it was something like, "We're gonna win 19-2"


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 24, 2014)

> In the early nineties me & my mate accidentally painted-
> 
> Hello, Vern?
> 
> ...




Did the same thing but only on my parents carpet - spay painted Unity is strength onto a sheet for a banner for The Peoples March for jobs

no it didn't come out - and had to be replaced but only after a few months


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 24, 2014)

Its interesting obviously lots of supporters (or ex supporters of London teams but at least x10 Man city fans (Lancashire) and these Blackburn folk (Lacashire) and obviously a few Welsh, Irish and Scots - but very few Yorkshire men (women) that said one Frickley (colliery) Athletic fan attends I believe

would be interesting to do a map pin pointing home town of fans (and even present or ex corporate team)

Have to say the joy at Dulwich has been great all season - even when we lose we seem to bounce right back and fans seem to take something away from even the most disappointing away days

That reminds me of Harrow, terrible game all round at Harrow

Lets hope we haven't used up all the "mojo"

Ps Rob how about some banners / posters with a bit of Esperanto


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 25, 2014)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Its interesting obviously lots of supporters (or ex supporters of London teams but at least x10 Man city fans (Lancashire) and these Blackburn folk (Lacashire) and obviously a few Welsh, Irish and Scots - but very few Yorkshire men (women) that said one Frickley (colliery) Athletic fan attends I believe
> 
> would be interesting to do a map pin pointing home town of fans (and even present or ex corporate team)
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'd think most people would have other teams. 

I'm from Lincoln and support Lincoln City. If I'm honest though I've never enjoyed Lincoln games as much as I do the Hamlet matches at the moment.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 25, 2014)

I get the impression that, for this level, we have quite a lot of fans who only support Dulwich.


----------



## Limerick Red (Jan 25, 2014)

Celtic are on tomorrow,so coming down for a look at ye boys today!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 25, 2014)

Missing this one.

Still, 1-0 to Dulwich. Kingstonians' game is off so a win would send them top.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 25, 2014)

2 -1


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 25, 2014)

3-1


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 25, 2014)

PLayers taken off due to heavy rain.

They'd better get them back on, jut 4 mins left.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 25, 2014)

Players back on now.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 25, 2014)

3-2 FT. 

Top of the league!


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2014)

That was EPIC!


----------



## EDC (Jan 25, 2014)

Just got back, what a weird day out.  Great support as usual but why did everybody head for the bar the minute it started spitting, I realise that footballers are not made of sterner and that rain can really,really hurt on bare skin, but the supporters, why?  I wouldn't have been suprised if the ref had abandoned it as the pitch was cloggy afterwards but if the fans stay out it puts him under pressure to stay on.  I'm gald I and one other did.


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2014)

It was wet. Very wet.


----------



## Onket (Jan 25, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> I get the impression that, for this level, we have quite a lot of fans who only support Dulwich.


How can people in their 20s and 30s who have either just started going or been going a handful of seasons not at least have an ex-team?

In my experience football isn't something you just decide to get in to one day, after years of not being interested.


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2014)

EDC said:


> Just got back, what a weird day out.  Great support as usual but why did everybody head for the bar the minute it started spitting, I realise that footballers are not made of sterner and that rain can really,really hurt on bare skin, but the supporters, why?  I wouldn't have been suprised if the ref had abandoned it as the pitch was cloggy afterwards but if the fans stay out it puts him under pressure to stay on.  I'm gald I and one other did.


I stayed out and headed into the stand opposite to join in with the chants of, On! On! On!".

It made no difference anyway as the rain was coming in horizontally!


----------



## Limerick Red (Jan 25, 2014)

That was great craic, really impressed with the crowd...despite goin on me tod bumped into a few feens I knew. But I'm fucked if I'm gettin drownded for a team I've seen for the first time, so had the last 15 in the boozer


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 25, 2014)

Onket said:


> How can people in their 20s and 30s who have either just started going or been going a handful of seasons not at least have an ex-team?
> 
> In my experience football isn't something you just decide to get in to one day, after years of not being interested.



TBF Dulwich have always had a core support - some of them have been going for years. But I definitely think that applies to most of us who've been part of the recent increase in crowds.


----------



## EDC (Jan 25, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> TBF Dulwich have always had a core support - some of them have been going for years. But I definitely think that applies to most of us who've been part of the recent increase in crowds.



Agreed.  I have noting but admiration for Hamlet fans who have supported the club and none other.  Most 40-50yr olds like myself are probably disillusioned supporters of other clubs who have been priced out or want to watch and enjoy being in a football crowd the way it used to be.  I haven't looked forward to going to match like I do these days since I was in my early 20's.


----------



## Yorick (Jan 25, 2014)

I too ran for the far side shelter, which as the picture shows, was a mistake. But on the plus side, I did see a lad in a Rovers top down there, so this furtive East Lancs Dultras division might be even bigger than we realised. (On a related note, I'm sure some of you here will appreciate this creative direct action of some brewery workers faced with redundancy in my home town) 

But the weather just added a further sense of lurid melodrama to what was a fantastic game. A Transpontine classic. Three lovely goals and a keeper who inspires nothing but doubt, can we ask for anything more?


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 25, 2014)

Onket said:


> How can people in their 20s and 30s who have either just started going or been going a handful of seasons not at least have an ex-team?
> 
> In my experience football isn't something you just decide to get in to one day, after years of not being interested.


i could go to 150 say rotherham games and i could never end up supporting rotherham. i might enjoy it for a laugh and to watch the beauty of the game, but i could never shrug off the love i have for the team i fell in love with at about the age of 5. i could never have a joint alliance i don't think either, i think that's more a millwall thing than anything else - you end up hating every other team because they all hate you. vicious cycle. 

millwall is about my family, my local area, generations of millwall fans in my family, and most of all it's about my dad - he was the one who took me, it's what we talk about most. 

i guess the line has to start somewhere though. i'd say to anyone who is new to game to take your kids, i'm so grateful that my dad did when i was a nipper


----------



## Yorick (Jan 25, 2014)

BigMoaner said:


> millwall is about my family, my local area, generations of millwall fans in my family, and most of all it's about my dad - he was the one who took me, it's what we talk about most.



I've found my new Hamlet devotion an interesting shift. I would have said the same as you about Blackburn a year ago. My Dad took me and my brother to their matches from when I was five (the season after we won the league, sob), I had a season ticket for 14 years and I can count the times I've been to Rovers games without him on one hand.

Having started going to Hamlet in September/October, I think what I find most enjoyable about live football is the little rituals you come up with. Up north, it was parking in the same spot, going to the same pub, making predictions on the same cobbled alleyway, buying a pack of refreshers from the same newsagent etc etc. Now I go with friends (which I've never done before) who've never been to football regularly before and we've created all our own traditions: predictions in St Francis Park, first fifteen minutes giving the liner an earful, walking the long way around at half time. So while going to the footy has kept this ritualistic practice, I feel I have much more choice in the matter, whereas being a Blackburn fan was something I had no choice in at all: it was cultural, historical and familial. While that all stands, living 230 mile away from a shambles of a team takes it toll and Dulwich has filled the void of a missing team without feeling like I'm, er, cheating.

My parents live in the Elephant now, so it's been great to take them to a couple of games at the Hill and show them, in a way, what football I decided to "choose". And to think about my relationship to two football clubs has made me realise properly how socially relevant they can be, so it's nice to feel part of a fanbase who embrace that.

Sorry for the self-indulgent post, just be glad you haven't bumped into me at a party and asked me if I like football in the past four months. As soon as it happens, I know I'm going to be talking about Erhun Oztumer for ten minutes and I can't help it.


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2014)

This was an intriguing little poster by the turnstiles.


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## G Man (Jan 25, 2014)

EDC, I believe it was you and myself who stayed singing 'la la la la la la la la loy' in the rain. It actually rained worse at home to Carshalton in August but that day the rain was persistent for nearly the whole of the second half. Today was a fierce onslaught that a lasted a couple of minutes at most. I'm glad we were afforded the opportunity to continue and that after a difficult month we are at the top of the league. Bring on Hornchurch next week!

Your station is nowhere near your ground!!!


----------



## EDC (Jan 25, 2014)

G Man said:


> EDC, I believe it was you and myself who stayed singing 'la la la la la la la la loy' in the rain. It actually rained worse at home to Carshalton in August but that day the rain was persistent for nearly the whole of the second half. Today was a fierce onslaught that a lasted a couple of minutes at most. I'm glad we were afforded the opportunity to continue and that after a difficult month we are at the top of the league. Bring on Hornchurch next week!
> 
> Your station is nowhere near your ground!!!



Yep, that was me, fun wasn't it!!  It reminded me of one of my very first Dulwich Hamlet matches back in the mid-1980's a vital win in a relegation threatening season against Leyton Wingate.  There were four of us behind the goal that night, I managed to catch the ball filthying up my jacket but I was so wet through you get to the stage where you care no longer.  

Mind you I shivered all the way home today, must be old age.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 26, 2014)

Onket said:


> How can people in their 20s and 30s who have either just started going or been going a handful of seasons not at least have an ex-team?
> 
> In my experience football isn't something you just decide to get in to one day, after years of not being interested.


Yeah, I did mean a lot of Hamlet-only fans relative to this level of football.

I did once work with a 40-something divorcee who had suddenly started supporting a Premier League team in a desperate attempt at a coping mechanism. Some of the most strained football conversations I've ever had.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 26, 2014)

EDC said:


> Just got back, what a weird day out.  Great support as usual but why did everybody head for the bar the minute it started spitting, I realise that footballers are not made of sterner and that rain can really,really hurt on bare skin, but the supporters, why?  I wouldn't have been surprised if the ref had abandoned it as the pitch was cloggy afterwards but if the fans stay out it puts him under pressure to stay on.  I'm gald I and one other did.


Ultimately you're right, though some of us were by the tunnel shouting, er, encouragement towards the ref. And stopping the steward taking the corner flags up as he assumed it had been abandoned (seeing that really could have made the ref's mind up for him).

Weird week. Not sure if we've got lucky in the last two games (Margate comeback, Harrow off-the-lines) or if we're just imbued with some orgasmic magical power. Still, top of the league!

Had one of those post-match drinking sessions where you end up tenuously crowbarring Dulwich players into popular songs. Will update as they come back to me.


----------



## pettyboy (Jan 26, 2014)

Yorick said:


> Sorry for the self-indulgent post, just be glad you haven't bumped into me at a party and asked me if I like football in the past four months. As soon as it happens, I know I'm going to be talking about Erhun Oztumer for ten minutes and I can't help it.



Really enjoyable post Yorick. My Blackburn mate loved it - said he's tempted to wash an old Rovers shirt in with some reds to create a weird, hybrid pink and blue!

Dulwich has provided some of the most enjoyable moments for me in the last six months. Bring on Hornchurch away.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jan 26, 2014)

The weird thing was that you didn't really notice the horizontal rain behind the Car Wash End until the ref did a runner with the players. Communal sheltering from the storm, etc.

It was quite a nervy final ten. The Rabble were STARS, especially Mishi who carried that chant through until the end. Top work.

Hornchurch away next week 

Random words.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 26, 2014)

The 800+ attendance was a bit impressive only a week after our last home game. Comparable fixtures against mid-table opponents this time last year were getting around 430-ish.

Harrow's boss is also co-presenter of 5Live's graveyard scheduled Non League Show, 3 minutes in he discusses trying/wanting to get the game yesterday abandoned and describes DH as playing a style of football he's never seen before at that level: http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b03s686k


----------



## Rocket no.9 (Jan 26, 2014)

...not to mention the sheer SIZE of the current rabble!!I Jeeeez! Watched from afar (the bar) yesterday, but was astounded by how it has grown over the last 2 months. Looked like at least a quarter of all attendees. This is a good thing,  though have to note that  the mischievous phrase 'DHFC have been invaded by Mumford' appeared on the twittersphere. Ultimately, all good in my opinion. 810 through the gates late January is more than respectable and the only way is up as far as I can see.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 26, 2014)

Rocket no.9 said:


> have to note that  the mischievous phrase 'DHFC have been invaded by Mumford' appeared on the twittersphere


There is a bit of a winter menswear vibe going down at the moment. Need to push for more fancy dress casual.


----------



## Yorick (Jan 26, 2014)

Tricky Skills said:


>



That's me and me Dad behind the goal. He'll love this, thanks.

We were trying to work out what the blue, white and red flag was by us - who can help there?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 26, 2014)

These are anti fascist - second world war European resistance flags

Of course the Free French Army played games at Champion Hill during the War


Yugoslavia Partisan Movement (with star)
Italian Partisan Movement CLN
French Resistance Movement FTP
Spanish Civil War - British International Brigade

we also fly the Tuscany regional flag


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 26, 2014)

ive got a cuban july 26th flag kicking about somewhere that I may take along next time for the lulz


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 26, 2014)

Just testing...






Oooh it works. HA! With such power I can do anything!


----------



## Yorick (Jan 27, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> Just testing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like you've just scored on Championship Manager


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2014)

Photos from the game are up!


























http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/01/...tered-five-goal-thriller-with-harrow-borough/


----------



## Chilavert (Jan 27, 2014)

Anyone going over to sunny Hornchuch next weekend? As my girlfriend lives in the locale I'll be taking her along to her first Hamlet game.


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2014)

Chilavert said:


> Anyone going over to sunny Hornchuch next weekend? As my girlfriend lives in the locale I'll be taking her along to her first Hamlet game.


I am, of course, seriously tempted.


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2014)

Fairly easy to get to as well:


----------



## Chilavert (Jan 27, 2014)

If you do go, I suggest getting the C2C train from West Ham to Upminster; you can then walk back from there or get the tube to Upminster Bridge. Getting the District Line all the way will takes ages...

Edit: Typed before you've added the above.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 27, 2014)

I plan on going.


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2014)

I just typed in 'Things to do in Upminster' 

#1 Delta Force Paintball Upminster
#2 Upminster Windmill
#3 Stubbers Activity and Adventure Centre
#4 Thames Chase Forest Centre

Be still my beating heart.


----------



## Scutta (Jan 27, 2014)

Chilavert said:


> Anyone going over to sunny Hornchuch next weekend? As my girlfriend lives in the locale I'll be taking her along to her first Hamlet game.





editor said:


> I am, of course, seriously tempted.



Cant wait. I'll be there!.... Are people planning to meet up beforehand?


----------



## Chilavert (Jan 27, 2014)

The windmill is pretty smart tbh, but there isn't a great deal there!

If you fancy pre-games beers I'd say the Crumpled Horn on Upminster High St is the best bet (imagine the Beehive in Essex). There's a pub down by Upminster Bridge but it looks like more of a carvery place than a drinking establishment.


----------



## Scutta (Jan 27, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> The 800+ attendance was a bit impressive only a week after our last home game. Comparable fixtures against mid-table opponents this time last year were getting around 430-ish.
> 
> Harrow's boss is also co-presenter of 5Live's graveyard scheduled Non League Show, 3 minutes in he discusses trying/wanting to get the game yesterday abandoned and describes DH as playing a style of football he's never seen before at that level: http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b03s686k




"The Arsenal of non-league" not sure how I feel about that (I suppose it's a compliment) ...... at least our fans at champion hill are noisier than the arsenal lot at the emirates!!!...and on the tube  and we've won silverware recently....


----------



## TopCat (Jan 27, 2014)

I could not make it but look forward to doing so soon.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm heading to Hornchurch. My route takes me to Gidea Park. I'll probably have my bike with me. Easy to cycle to the ground from there?


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jan 27, 2014)

I shall definitely be going!


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 27, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> There is a bit of a winter menswear vibe going down at the moment.


Nothing wrong with that.  The terraces at a Hamlet game are an ideal opportunity to showcase a bit of classic menswear.  At least our supporters don't look like they've just looted TK Maxx.  Once the weather warms up I'll try to dress a bit more flamboyantly.  A friend of mine is an ex-drag queen who works in gents outfitting.  I'll have to ask if he's got any suitable accessories!


----------



## Onket (Jan 27, 2014)

What exactly is wrong with TK Maxx?


----------



## pettyboy (Jan 27, 2014)

I think that Mumford tweet might have been to do with halftime music, rather than choice of menswear. Could be wrong though...

I'll be doing Hornchurch too.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Jan 27, 2014)

Moved to the area last summer and attended my first game on Saturday v HB. Hooked. Can't make Hornchurch or E Thurrock games as I'm away but I'll be back for Bury Town. Great atmosphere before, during and after the game - really enjoyed it.


----------



## Yorick (Jan 27, 2014)

pettyboy said:


> I think that Mumford tweet might have been to do with halftime music, rather than choice of menswear. Could be wrong though...
> 
> I'll be doing Hornchurch too.



Yeah, I had a bit of a whinge about something that sounded like Mumford playing at half time.

Few of us planning to go Hornchurch, though the Zone 6 journey and £7 concession price is gonna sting a bit. How much even is a Zone 2 to 6 journey?


----------



## Chilavert (Jan 27, 2014)

I have a zone 1-2 travel card for work, and a journey out to the wilds of Hornchurch costs me another £1.30.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 27, 2014)

BigMoaner said:


> i could go to 150 say rotherham games and i could never end up supporting rotherham. i might enjoy it for a laugh and to watch the beauty of the game, but i could never shrug off the love i have for the team i fell in love with at about the age of 5. i could never have a joint alliance i don't think either, i think that's more a millwall thing than anything else - you end up hating every other team because they all hate you. vicious cycle.
> 
> millwall is about my family, my local area, generations of millwall fans in my family, and most of all it's about my dad - he was the one who took me, it's what we talk about most.
> 
> i guess the line has to start somewhere though. i'd say to anyone who is new to game to take your kids, i'm so grateful that my dad did when i was a nipper



I love Millwall but the experience of supporting them just got worse over the years. After the mental riot after the Brum match a while back it all got a bit leery down at the Den with the police, add to this the continual police pressure when you went away, being videoed, searched and captured off the train and taken to the ground at 11am, I got fed up. The mental restrictions on tickets over the years grated as well. I often could only go in the home end at _*away*_ matches and that was always fun when a goal got scored. 

I will probably go in the future but no time soon. Supporting a local little team like Hamlet might be a breath of fresh air. I dunno about the pink strip though!!!


----------



## JTG (Jan 27, 2014)

BigMoaner said:


> i could go to 150 say rotherham games and i could never end up supporting rotherham. i might enjoy it for a laugh and to watch the beauty of the game, but i could never shrug off the love i have for the team i fell in love with at about the age of 5. i could never have a joint alliance i don't think either, i think that's more a millwall thing than anything else - you end up hating every other team because they all hate you. vicious cycle.
> 
> millwall is about my family, my local area, generations of millwall fans in my family, and most of all it's about my dad - he was the one who took me, it's what we talk about most.
> 
> i guess the line has to start somewhere though. i'd say to anyone who is new to game to take your kids, i'm so grateful that my dad did when i was a nipper


tbh I think this 'noone likes us' thing is massively overstated by Millwall. I know more people who are neutral or positive towards them than are negative, though the neihbours at Trashton may feel differently

Anyway. I know a few people who've started going to other teams (mostly Mangotsfield and Wimbledon) after years of watching the Gas. Whatever floats your boat I suppose but I couldn't do it. When John-Joe thundered home our third against Newport on Saturday and I went on a little bit of a glory run down the front (   ) it kind of reminded me that nobody else could ever make me feel that way, even after years of disillusionment

No criticism of anybody intended, that's just me


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 27, 2014)

Scutta said:


> "The Arsenal of non-league" not sure how I feel about that (I suppose it's a compliment) ...... at least our fans at champion hill are noisier than the arsenal lot at the emirates!!!...and on the tube  and we've won silverware recently....


It's a downgrade on the usual 'Barcelona of the non-league' we get.


Scutta said:


> Cant wait. I'll be there!.... Are people planning to meet up beforehand?


I'll be there, though will be in-between two nightshifts so planning the latest Hornchurchwards journey possible I'm afraid. Can't be turning up to my all important job of alternately pressing the spacebar and down button too tired and drunk.

Additionally, the Financial Times editorial today was presumably inspired by my last poster. "When computers are capable of advanced-pattern recognition and beat humans at chess; when cars drive themselves and robots perform intricate tasks, what jobs will be left? ... If automation does eliminate higher-level jobs – still a big if – societies will have to adapt. It would mean thinking in new ways about how to distribute the benefits of technological advance, as well as the hours that humans spend at work." (ha, note how for them it's all about the higher level jobs. The loss of manufacturing jobs over the past 40 years is, well, er, er, okay...)


----------



## EDC (Jan 27, 2014)

Great photos of Saturday's game, especially the one of the youngsters in their pink and blue scarves.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 27, 2014)

Looking at editor's walking map to DH, do you Brixton lot know about the little short cut from the Champion Hill _road_ into the Sainsburys car park (by the cashpoints)? Google Maps doesn't recognise it as a footpath. Would shave off 4 or 5 minutes, plus useful for getting money.


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> Looking at editor's walking map to DH, do you Brixton lot know about the little short cut from the Champion Hill _road_ into the Sainsburys car park (by the cashpoints)? Google Maps doesn't recognise it as a footpath. Would shave off 4 or 5 minutes, plus useful for getting money.


I've been using that short cut for ages. 

I'd actually forgotten that I'd done that map! Where is it linked from?


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh, I got this through Twitter:


> *Dirk Boyten*@dirkboyten
> @brixtonbuzz great pics as ever - minor correction; blue, white, red flag with red star is the national flag of former Yugoslavia #vivatito


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jan 27, 2014)

The red white and blue with red star was the flag of the Yugoslavian Partisan movement inWW2. When the new united Yugoslavia was established after liberation they adopted the Partisan flag


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 27, 2014)

editor said:


> I've been using that short cut for ages.
> 
> I'd actually forgotten that I'd done that map! Where is it linked from?


That local sports thing you linked on facebook.


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> That local sports thing you linked on facebook.


Ah, gotcha! Google wouldn't let me mark a route through the little park, but I'm going to do an illustrated Brixton to Hamlet walk soon, complete with recommended cafe/bar stop offs and park walks. That should entice a few more down!


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 28, 2014)

TopCat said:


> I love Millwall but the experience of supporting them just got worse over the years. After the mental riot after the Brum match a while back it all got a bit leery down at the Den with the police, add to this the continual police pressure when you went away, being videoed, searched and captured off the train and taken to the ground at 11am, I got fed up. The mental restrictions on tickets over the years grated as well. I often could only go in the home end at _*away*_ matches and that was always fun when a goal got scored.
> 
> I will probably go in the future but no time soon. Supporting a local little team like Hamlet might be a breath of fresh air. I dunno about the pink strip though!!!


i know what you mean, and it has put a lot of people off. 

holloway will bring back some of the old magic (without the riots, hopefully) i'm sure.

a lot of the changes at millwall have come about because we are no longer supported really by those in the local areas so much. 20 years ago you'd see wall fans flooding in from peckham, OKR, deptford, now they all drive in from nice semi-detacheds in dartford, etc. depressing, really.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 28, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> Looking at editor's walking map to DH, do you Brixton lot know about the little short cut from the Champion Hill _road_ into the Sainsburys car park (by the cashpoints)? Google Maps doesn't recognise it as a footpath. Would shave off 4 or 5 minutes, plus useful for getting money.


Yeah, been using that path for years: Ms Hatter used to live on Champion Hill, appropriately in a road called The Hamlet. Didn't really want her to move from there!


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 28, 2014)

BigMoaner said:


> a lot of the changes at millwall have come about because we are no longer supported really by those in the local areas so much. 20 years ago you'd see wall fans flooding in from peckham, OKR, deptford, now they all drive in from nice semi-detacheds in dartford, etc. depressing, really.


I think _some_ of Hamlet's recent growth in attendances is down to people who are in their twenties, moved here because of work or uni or perhaps getting back into football after the late teens lull, who can't afford league football nowadays. Their comparables 15 years ago would have gone to see Millwall, Palace, Charlton etc. but the ticket prices now make it implausible.


editor said:


> Ah, gotcha! Google wouldn't let me mark a route through the little park, but I'm going to do an illustrated Brixton to Hamlet walk soon, complete with recommended cafe/bar stop offs and park walks. That should entice a few more down!


...and this man is another reason for the rising attendances!


Brixton Hatter said:


> Yeah, been using that path for years: Ms Hatter used to live on Champion Hill, appropriately in a road called The Hamlet. Didn't really want her to move from there!


Named after the club I believe.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Jan 28, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> I think _some_ of Hamlet's recent growth in attendances is down to people who are in their twenties, moved here because of work or uni or perhaps getting back into football after the late teens lull, who can't afford league football nowadays. Their comparables 15 years ago would have gone to see Millwall, Palace, Charlton etc. but the ticket prices now make it implausible.



You're bang on. Moved to Herne Hill last June and have been keeping up with DH's results and then finally came down with two mates on Saturday. £10 is an absolute bargain for football of that quality and the great sense of community that we saw before, during and after the game. Plus the new club scarf I purchased looks boss with a work suit.

Also - I'd heard Erhun was rather good but deary me, I swear he covered more ground when he had the ball than he did without. Touch is absolutely unreal. Also, Jordan Clarke looked v handy down the left and the big CB (no. 5?) reminded me of Chris Samba, but better. Haha. Happy to begin contributing to the club through my attendance monies.


----------



## pettyboy (Jan 28, 2014)

vicarofsibley said:


> the big CB (no. 5?) reminded me of Chris Samba, but better.



My friend was saying this to me throughout the game! Glad to hear you enjoyed your first time at Champion Hill.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 28, 2014)

vicarofsibley said:


> and the big CB (no. 5?) reminded me of Chris Samba, but better.


 
Peter Adeniyi. He's been building up to a 'beat 8 defenders and slot it past the keeper' wonder goal recently. I think he'll pull it off soon.


----------



## Limerick Red (Jan 28, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> who can't afford league football nowadays. Their comparables 15 years ago would have gone to see Millwall, Palace, Charlton etc. but the ticket prices now make it implausible.


Barnet relegated to skrill premiership,prices have actually gone up slightly 16quid for the terrace and up to 26 quid for the main stand...it's not that I can't afford it, I just resent paying it for a team that the reason I go to see is they are my local team ,and celtic aren't on the box.
A tenner is a reasonable price for a reasonable standard of soccer.


----------



## Yorick (Jan 28, 2014)

I've long believed Peter Adeniyi to be an undercover operative from the first wave of humanoid robot football. There's no way he's formed of simple flesh and bone.

Definitely a similar player to Samba, they both have *CLICHE ALERT* a good touch for big lads. He also bizarrely seemed to end up on the left wing when we were chasing a second goal in the final minutes at Kingstonian, and I thought he did a decent job!

EDIT: Come to think of it, Allardyce used to throw Samba upfield as an out-and-out striker if Blackburn were chasing the game late on at Ewood. I can't think of a single occasion when it worked, but would love to see Adeniyi give it a go at Champion Hill. Terrific player.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Jan 28, 2014)

At one point he dribbled right, feinted left and then played a glorious ball up the wing...that wonder goal will be glorious when it comes. Also thought Jordan Clarke was v good - anyone know where he's come from? Can't find much on the web...


----------



## sankara (Jan 28, 2014)

Yorick said:


> Definitely a similar player to Samba, they both have *CLICHE ALERT* a good touch for big lads. He also bizarrely seemed to end up on the left wing when we were chasing a second goal in the final minutes at Kingstonian, and I thought he did a decent job!



I think I'm right in saying that Pete Adeniyi used to be a winger in his younger days. I'd say he's less Chris Samba and more Sol Campbell who I seem to remember being considered as THE complete utility player when he first came through at Spurs. I wouldn't swap Adeniyi for either of them..... ever!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 28, 2014)

A regular Adeniyi song would be good. He doesn't seem to get much at the moment.


----------



## Scutta (Jan 28, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> A regular Adeniyi song would be good. He doesn't seem to get much at the moment.



Yes. but what about lodge as well...always feel a bit sad there's no chant for him.... hmmm I don't think I am going to get to much work done this afternoon......


----------



## vicarofsibley (Jan 28, 2014)

I need to brush up on some (any) chants...any suggestions?


----------



## Scutta (Jan 28, 2014)

vicarofsibley said:


> I need to brush up on some (any) chants...any suggestions?



http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/10/dulwich-hamlet-fc-songbook-the-great-chants-from-champion-hill/


----------



## sankara (Jan 28, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> A regular Adeniyi song would be good. He doesn't seem to get much at the moment.





Scutta said:


> Yes. but what about lodge as well...always feel a bit sad there's no chant for him.... hmmm I don't think I am going to get to much work done this afternoon......



Agreed to both, Chewy doesn't get too much of a mention either so there's definitely work to be done. 

I was thinking the other day that despite the Rabble's fervent South London nationalism, and the propensity to appropriate pop songs with abridged lyrics, we have no songs based on those by other South Londoners.

Maybe there are slim pickings, I can only think of a few: Carter the Unstoppable Sex Machine had a number of South London themed songs, Status Quo are from down this way somewhere. The Clash sung about Brixton but I'm not sure they were natives. Dire Straits rehearsed in Deptford but weren't they Geordies? More recently I know Athlete had the same rehearsal space as my old band (also Deptford) and there are probably some art student types that went to Goldsmiths or Camberwell Art School.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Jan 28, 2014)

Basement Jaxx...


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 28, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> A regular Adeniyi song would be good. He doesn't seem to get much at the moment.


 
we could combine it with Yannick On the Pitch At Dulwich song... Adeniyi subs nicely for 'hang the dj'.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 28, 2014)

Roots Manuva?
the chorus to "Witness the Fitness" just needs a callback


----------



## sankara (Jan 28, 2014)

vicarofsibley said:


> Basement Jaxx...



Good call,

I forgot about David Bowie too.

After firing up the old Google machine, I've found a few more with varying amounts of links to our beautiful land:
Skunk Anansie
Gabrielle
Burial
X-Ray Spex
Big Audio Dynamite
Squeeze
So Solid Crew
Max Bygraves
Maxi Priest
Adele
Japan
Dillinja
Dubstep (basically the whole genre pre-2007)

Oh yeah, Paul Simonen came from brixton so we'll takle The Clash too.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 28, 2014)

chants based on burial tunes.

that's like something out of the daily mash.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 28, 2014)

"oh tooting, up yours" is bound to take the terraces by storm.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 28, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> Adeniyi subs nicely for 'hang the dj'.


Perfect. A song with one word and a tune that loops endlessly


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 28, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> we could combine it with Yannick On the Pitch At Dulwich song... Adeniyi subs nicely for 'hang the dj'.


 
Like it. Only problem is that Yannick is a short term loan so it might need changing in a bit. I can definitely see it working as a chant though.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 28, 2014)

well, given the way we're treated by the officials, we can always sing 'hang the lino'.


----------



## Scutta (Jan 28, 2014)

well when yanick is gone....

"Peter on the streets of Dulwich! Panic on the streets of Tooting! Adeniyi! Adeniyi! Adeniyi! Adeniyi! Adeniyi!"


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 28, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Roots Manuva?
> the chorus to "Witness the Fitness" just needs a callback


Oh god! Me, Joe & Steve were drunkenly singing "Witness the Dulwich! We are the Hamlet! One hope, one quest!" on Saturday. Also, it occured to us that, "Lodge will tear you apart" fits the Joy Division original far better than Man United's lame crowbarring of Giggs. _There's a penalty appeal, that we've seen with our eyes... and Lodge! Lodge will tear you apart, again..._


el-ahrairah said:


> "oh tooting, up yours" is bound to take the terraces by storm.


"Oh Tooting up yours!" is fucking great. This must be sung. Could we squeeze Adeniyi into 'Identity'?


vicarofsibley said:


> Basement Jaxx...


"We play near Camberwell, closest team to Brixton, da da-da-da da, da da-da-da da"


sankara said:


> So Solid Crew


I think Burty once tried one of his off-the-cuffs based on 21 Seconds.


vicarofsibley said:


> Also thought Jordan Clarke was v good - anyone know where he's come from? Can't find much on the web...


Just come from Bromley I think. http://www.bromleyfc.tv/season1011/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1892&Itemid=242


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jan 28, 2014)

Always had a soft spot for Gabrielle...

Dreams can come true
Look at me babe, pink and blue
You know you gotta have Erhun
You know you gotta be strong


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 28, 2014)

Sorry guys and gals, I've been trying to think of songs for Dean Lodge and our other unsung heroes (does anything rhyme with Kershaney, or Ahmed Deen??) but my creative juices appear to have run dry, so you're getting this instead:
*
Landry Zahana-Oni*







This guy - Landry Zahana-Oni - is the reason I started going to Dulwich Hamlet.

I'm a Luton fan, and back in 2001 we were busy getting relegated to the fourth division. There wasn't much to cheer about (debt, going into administration etc) but we had this weird spell of signing these exotic-sounding foreign players who might just rescue us. First came Rocky Baptiste (the 'non-league Kanu') who didn't do much and played about three games. Then came *Landry Zahana-Oni*, a French-born Ivory Coast 'international' who came highly-rated from (I think) Bromley with a reputation for silky skills. WIthout even playing a game, he became a fans favourite. Luton fans quickly named him "Laundry" and waxed lyrical about how he would 'clean up' in front of goal and 'wash up' the opposition defences.

But we all know the type of player: cracking skills, will take it past three or four defenders with aplomb…then sky it over the bar from six yards (see pic above.) Laundry (bless him) only played a handful of games for us and never scored. He soon ended up at Dulwich Hamlet. A mate of mine from Luton was living at the halls of residence in Champion Hill and she suggested we go down to see him play at the Hamlet. It was a fairly cold Tuesday night. We paid about 6 quid to get in and were instantly impressed with pitch-view bar and quality main stand. We were playing Hampton & Richmond Borough and I reckon the attendance must have about 90, if that. The rabble behind the Dulwich goal must have numbered about half a dozen. H&RB brought four fans and a big flag.

Ironically, Laundry didn't even make the starting 11. It was a pretty poor game from what I remember. Laundry came on as a sub in the second half and ran around a lot, but didn't do much. It ended in a draw, 1-1 I think, and I'm pretty sure Dulwich were at or near the bottom of the table and probably even got relegated that season. Even so, I was intrigued, and returned occasionally over the coming years before becoming more of a regular about three years ago, in time to see a couple of narrowly-failed promotion attempts (see: glutton for punishment - it comes from being a Luton fan for 30 years - always the underdog!)

So thanks Landry Zahana-Oni, it's partly because of you that I'm on this mental journey which has resulted in me also (rightly) supporting my local team with as much devotion as Luton (both Luton and Dulwich are currently TOP OF THE LEAGUE.)

I wonder where you are now…..?


----------



## Yorick (Jan 28, 2014)

Tricky Skills said:


> Always had a soft spot for Gabrielle...
> 
> Dreams can come true
> Look at me babe, pink and blue
> ...



This reminds me of my attempts to get my people to sing "I just want to kiss Gavin Rose on the Hill" to the tune of Seal's 'Kiss from a Rose' at the impromptu house party we held after the Maidstone game. I wrote a full verse.

It did not catch on.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 28, 2014)

Yorick said:


> ..."I just want to kiss Gavin Rose on the Hill" to the tune of Seal's 'Kiss from a Rose'...


That's quality - like it!

Maybe "I've been kissed by Gavin Rose on the Hill" is more meaningful……because one way or another, we all really have been….


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2014)

Any Hamlet song that incorporates a Smiths song will please me greatly.


----------



## sankara (Jan 28, 2014)

Yorick said:


> This reminds me of my attempts to get my people to sing "I just want to kiss Gavin Rose on the Hill" to the tune of Seal's 'Kiss from a Rose' at the impromptu house party we held after the Maidstone game. I wrote a full verse.
> 
> It did not catch on.



Do you remember the whole verse?


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 29, 2014)

Tricky Skills said:


> Always had a soft spot for Gabrielle...
> 
> Dreams can come true
> Look at me babe, pink and blue
> ...


I think the one constant in my life over the last 20 or so years has been my tendency to sing Dreams in the 'club style'. And since Vic Reeves used to live in Camberwell that's another local reference ticked.


----------



## steeplejack (Jan 29, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Sorry guys and gals, I've been trying to think of songs for Dean Lodge and our other unsung heroes (does anything rhyme with Kershaney, or Ahmed Deen??) but my creative juices appear to have run dry, so you're getting this instead:
> *Landry Zahana-Oni*



He also played a couple of times for Montrose at the turn of the century, as well as being a Stirling Albion legend at the end of the 90s- had a season with them and I think they won promotion that year, under Kevin Drinkell. I think Drinkell bought him to Montrose where he was plainly unfit, a condition not helped by Drinkell's visionary "quick fag and a swatch at the game on sky" training methods.

A bizarre, unpredictable player with obvious talent but...somehow it just didn't come together.

He and Kargara "Lord" Ndiwa both had similar careers. Landry played a lot more in Scotland but "Lord" came up from London to Montrose to play once or twice- the first man from Congo to play in the Scottish Third division. Eventually, Montrose decided he wasn't worth the easyjet fare and he disappeared back into the nether regions of the Ryman league. Last heard of at AFC Liverpool a few seasons ago. Oni, now long retired, lives in Glasgow.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 29, 2014)

Tricky Skills said:


> Always had a soft spot for Gabrielle...
> 
> Dreams can come true
> Look at me babe, pink and blue
> ...


 
that's actually brilliant.


----------



## sankara (Jan 29, 2014)

Tricky Skills said:


> Always had a soft spot for Gabrielle...
> 
> Dreams can come true
> Look at me babe, pink and blue
> ...



A slight tinkering:

Ahmed Deen bamboozles you
Look at him in pink and blue
You know you gotta have Erhun
You know you gotta have Lodge


----------



## sankara (Jan 29, 2014)

sankara said:


> A slight tinkering:
> 
> Ahmed Deen bamboozles you
> Look at him in pink and blue
> ...




On second thoughts, I'm not sure I've ever seen Ahmed Deen bamboozle anyone. I'm sure he has though, just when I've not been watching.


----------



## Yorick (Jan 29, 2014)

sankara said:


> Do you remember the whole verse?



Um, it was something along the lines of

"Did you know/ that when we score/
That Dulwich will win and/
The pink and blue army will sing:/
Babyyyyyyy I just wanna kiss Gavin Rose on the Hill/
Oooooh I just wanna kiss Gavin Rose on the Hill/
And did you know..." repeat ad infinitum, until everyone has left and you're sat in your kitchen, alone.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 29, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Landry_Zahana-Oni

ended up at limmasol


----------



## Scutta (Jan 29, 2014)

vicarofsibley said:


> Basement Jaxx...



Where's your Dean?! Dean Lodge! Dean Lodge!

or

Whos our Team, Dulwich hamlet! dulwich hamlet!

 (wheres your head at)...


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 29, 2014)

Conference votes against allowing Maidstone to use their 3G pitch. Have created a new thread in the football sub-forum as I don't wanna have the inevitable Grass vs Astro war get in the way of our important Make Ten Thousand New Hamlet Chants mission.

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/conference-votes-against-allowing-3g-pitches.320019/


----------



## SDE (Jan 30, 2014)

1st half at Not Police this season, stood with Mr Baker and a few others at the turnstiles (as we'd walked in with beers so weren't allowed any nearer the pitch) we mooched our way round a bat mitzvah ditty for captain Adeniyi.  

To the tune of 

"Peter
Peter Adeniyi
Peter Adeniyi
Peter... "
_(oh you get it)_


----------



## sankara (Jan 30, 2014)

I have just re-read the club and 12th man statements about Yannick Nlate's loan deal. They don't mention how long he will be at the club but he arrived a month ago (ish). Does anyone know if he is pencilled in to stay for the duration of Phil's injury?


----------



## vicarofsibley (Jan 30, 2014)

Scutta said:


> Where's your Dean?! Dean Lodge! Dean Lodge!
> 
> or
> 
> ...


Just 1 goal will make it better
Just 1 goal and we will be alright
Just 1 goal will make it better
Just 1 goal and we'll be flying high

(Just one kiss...)


----------



## Yorick (Jan 30, 2014)

Just discovered the guy who sits across from me at work lives in West Dulwich, and he definitely has enough of a passing interest in football to join in with the mandatory tedious office banter, without coming across as awful. Instigating Operation Hamlet Convert.

Obviously I'm trying to achieve this without it looking like I'm trying to sign him up to a cult (which is exactly how I view it) and, to make things more interesting, this is a temp job and my last day in the office is tomorrow*. We're running against the clock and I'm willing to consider all suggestions. This is like _24_, if _24 _was a show that appealed to me whatsoever.

So far, all I've come up with is mentioning Dulwich Hamlet periodically for the next seven hours and then, at the end of the day, produce a dashing pink scarf from my bag, swing it over my shoulder (ala DI Homer Simpson), give him a cheeky wink and then walk out door chanting "DULWICH HAMLET UBER ALLES". Will this work?

*Woo, cheap UB40 rates at Champion Hill!


----------



## Poids (Jan 30, 2014)

To the tune of Spandau Ballet's 'True'

Huh huh huh hu-uh huh you know we're pink and blue
Huh huh huh hu-uh huh you know we're pink and... Blue! Oh we're pink and blue... etc

Sorry.


----------



## Scutta (Jan 30, 2014)

Yorick said:


> Just discovered the guy who sits across from me at work lives in West Dulwich, and he definitely has enough of a passing interest in football to join in with the mandatory tedious office banter, without coming across as awful. Instigating Operation Hamlet Convert.
> 
> Obviously I'm trying to achieve this without it looking like I'm trying to sign him up to a cult (which is exactly how I view it) and, to make things more interesting, this is a temp job and my last day in the office is tomorrow*. We're running against the clock and I'm willing to consider all suggestions. This is like _24_, if _24 _was a show that appealed to me whatsoever.
> 
> ...




I like to play a game at work and with other friends where I see if I can link every conversation back to Dulwich Hamlet.....


----------



## Onket (Jan 30, 2014)

Scutta said:


> I like to play a game at work and with other friends where I see if I can link every conversation back to Dulwich Hamlet.....





Yorick said:


> So far, all I've come up with is mentioning Dulwich Hamlet periodically for the next seven hours



Keep a tally. I want to know how many you manage.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Jan 30, 2014)

This is brilliant. I've had at least 2 work colleagues ask after my dashing pink and blue neck attire. A further three will be joining me for the Thamesmead game on the 11th. 

Also - how do we feel about adding the standard European chant to the repertoire? I first heard it in 2006 from an Ajax season-ticket-holding uni mate and now it's bloody everywhere, apart (for some reason) from England.

Simply - JAAAAAA LAAAAA LAAAA LAAAAAAAAAAAAAA, JA JA JA LA LA LAAAAAAAAAAAA sang to the tune of the last 30secs of Crocodile Rock (but obviously in much deeper voice and slower-paced)


----------



## pettyboy (Jan 30, 2014)

No rain in Hornchurch on Saturday: http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/6690863

Anyone up for meeting beforehand?

*EDIT* - Not looking too good at the moment - https://twitter.com/AFCHornchurch/status/428866157488009216


----------



## Yorick (Jan 30, 2014)

pettyboy said:


> *EDIT* - Not looking too good at the moment - https://twitter.com/AFCHornchurch/status/428866157488009216



That seems like a very early pitch inspection - 32 hours before kick off?


----------



## Scutta (Jan 30, 2014)

pettyboy said:


> No rain in Hornchurch on Saturday: http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/6690863
> 
> Anyone up for meeting beforehand?
> 
> *EDIT* - Not looking too good at the moment - https://twitter.com/AFCHornchurch/status/428866157488009216




Heading to Hornchurch with sankara after breakfast at the phoenix in Brixton. Meeting at the phoenix at 11.30 so prob head down on the tube about 12ish and have a few pints before hand... anyones welcome to join... 



Yorick said:


> That seems like a very early pitch inspection - 32 hours before kick off?



yeah don't really get that - fingers crossed...


----------



## editor (Jan 30, 2014)

Looks like the East Dulwich forum are developing Hamlet fever. http://www.eastdulwichforum.co.uk/forum/read.php?5,661490,page=7


----------



## Scutta (Jan 30, 2014)

"The Brixton Hipsters displaying their unLondoness with the explanation for the Fig song....it got corrupted from wig overtime, cor blimey govnur don't they know it was already cockney for a wig? Syrup (fig)"


----------



## Yorick (Jan 30, 2014)

Scutta said:


> "The Brixton Hipsters displaying their unLondoness with the explanation for the Fig song....it got corrupted from wig overtime, cor blimey govnur don't they know it was already cockney for a wig? Syrup (fig)"



God damn hipsters and their tenuous grasp of cockney rhyming slang


----------



## sankara (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm going to do a bit more other-forum-watching and post something from the DHFC Fans Forum:

http://forums.footballwebpages.co.uk/forum.jsp?id=264&article=2336

The club's exit from Champion Hill is imminent and there are a lot of us that care deeply about the future.

Some interesting points - I agree that we should be, as a collective, a lot more vociferous than we are. I would rather be involved in the fight against the developers than have to take on Southwark Council. Southwark, in my experience of dealing with them, are much like Julia Davis' character in this sketch:



Mishi (I think) puts forward an interesting rebuttal here:

http://forums.footballwebpages.co.uk/forum.jsp?id=264&article=2339


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 30, 2014)

Yorick said:


> That seems like a very early pitch inspection - 32 hours before kick off?


 
Maybe a preliminary one, with a second closer to the game if it's touch and go? If there's absolutely no chance it makes sense to call it off early.


----------



## editor (Jan 30, 2014)

pettyboy said:


> *EDIT* - Not looking too good at the moment - https://twitter.com/AFCHornchurch/status/428866157488009216









Eeek!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 30, 2014)

editor said:


> Eeek!


 
i thought you liked muddy pitches


----------



## editor (Jan 30, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> i thought you liked muddy pitches


I do but the namby pamby FA will probably call the game off because someone might get a muddy boot.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 30, 2014)

sankara said:


> I'm going to do a bit more other-forum-watching and post something from the DHFC Fans Forum:
> 
> http://forums.footballwebpages.co.uk/forum.jsp?id=264&article=2336
> 
> ...



I think both comments are essentially right. I'd be amazed if Southwark Council allowed a stadium on the Metropolitan Open Land of Greendales. This has already been defeated before, there's local organised opposition (you know the sort, irritatingly well-versed nimbys) and now apparently even council leader Peter "I Love Expensive New York Skyscrapers" John is converted to stopping development there. The developer is almost definitely lying through their teeth and treating us like fucking mugs. However, since the only leverage we have is the six month 'Right To Bid' window offered by the Asset of Community Value listing (and nowhere near enough money to do so) we're kinda fucked anyway.

Even if the developer somehow got permission for a ground on Greendales it would be built after so many years of consultation and appeals (if by then they hadn't wiggled out of building it), our fanbase would have shrivelled up playing for years in Mordern at T&M's (admittedly charmingly lower league European style) ground.

Absolutely hilarious timing all this since the club is playing the best football in the whole non-league and attendances are rising massively (the mooted move to Penge would wipe out a lot of the rise. Hell, even I'd start missing some home games thanks to that bastard work).

I would (seriously) suggest squatting Champion Hill, but apparently one of the bureaucratic necessities of eligibility for promotion to Conference South is having an up-to-date lease signed by the end of March so it wouldn't matter.


----------



## Yorick (Jan 30, 2014)

More bad news: I've abandoned Operation Hamlet Convert.


----------



## Scutta (Jan 30, 2014)

Yorick said:


> More bad news: I've abandoned Operation Hamlet Convert.


 
why..... lives in tooting?


----------



## Onket (Jan 30, 2014)

Yorick said:


> More bad news: I've abandoned Operation Hamlet Convert.


That's a shame. I've got 2 possibles from work coming with me next time I come. 

One has been before though, tbf.


----------



## Scutta (Jan 30, 2014)

editor said:


> Eeek!



Good news is that there's meant to be no more rain until 4pm on friday. So fingers crossed it may be all right for the pitch inspection in the morning...


----------



## pompeydunc (Jan 30, 2014)

Scutta said:


> Good news is that there's meant to be no more rain until 4pm on friday. So fingers crossed it may be all right for the pitch inspection in the morning...


 
That doesn't look good.  It won't take much more rain to postpone it.  Although, I am tempted to never go to football again after the away game at Margate.  What a perfect way to finish that would be...

Dunc (first post....so hello)


----------



## sankara (Jan 30, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> I think both comments are essentially right. I'd be amazed if Southwark Council allowed a stadium on the Metropolitan Open Land of Greendales. This has already been defeated before, there's local organised opposition (you know the sort, irritatingly well-versed nimbys) and now apparently even council leader Peter "I Love Expensive New York Skyscrapers" John is converted to stopping development there. The developer is almost definitely lying through their teeth and treating us like fucking mugs. However, since the only leverage we have is the six month 'Right To Bid' window offered by the Asset of Community Value listing (and nowhere near enough money to do so) we're kinda fucked anyway.
> 
> Even if the developer somehow got permission for a ground on Greendales it would be built after so many years of consultation and appeals (if by then they hadn't wiggled out of building it), our fanbase would have shrivelled up playing for years in Mordern at T&M's (admittedly charmingly lower league European style) ground.
> 
> ...



As a relative newcomer to Champion Hill, I haven't been around since the early days of this ground ownership/eviction/homelessness saga. I appreciate that there are folks who are much more clued up on the whole thing than I am but it does seem to me that most people that I've spoken to are quite defeatist about the whole situation. I have lived within walking distance of Champion Hill for most of the last 8 years and I can't quite imagine what East Dulwich would  be like without the football there. It has been a very welcome addition to my life and I know that there are lots of you who share those sentiments.

If there is any hope left, does anyone know where best to focus our efforts? I don't want us to be removed without a fight.


----------



## pettyboy (Jan 30, 2014)

Chico's coming home...?

https://twitter.com/MathieuBoyer2/status/428999824965636096


----------



## SDE (Jan 30, 2014)

Great that Chico time is back!!! 

Meanwhile, apparently, Jill loves Ken Clarke. Don't hate her. She can't help it.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 31, 2014)

sankara said:


> If there is any hope left, does anyone know where best to focus our efforts? I don't want us to be removed without a fight.


Unless we can find a rich sugardaddy to buy the ground for us, or we can raise £10m in six months, we're pretty fucked imo. 

I reckon the best hope in the short term is to try and negotiate a short extension on the lease to the ground…maybe a few years...which might be possible if there were lots of barriers to getting planning permission to build houses on the ground. A plan to build houses would surely take years to come to fruition. The local nimbys could even help in this respect by objecting. For the owners of the land, it would be surely better to be getting some sort of rent/lease money for a few years, than having an empty stadium.

But you can bet that any developer right now would be schmoozing Southwark Planning committee councillors behind the scenes, taking them out for expensive lunches and showing them snazzy drawings of how they can 'regenerate & modernise this underused area of your wonderful borough'.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 31, 2014)

Did we ever own the ground in the first place? I.e. before the Sainsburys was built in the early 90s?

Agreeing to a 20 year lease must have sounded good at the time, but now…..


----------



## sankara (Jan 31, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> But you can bet that any developer right now would be schmoozing Southwark Planning committee councillors behind the scenes, taking them out for expensive lunches and showing them snazzy drawings of how they can 'regenerate & modernise this underused area of your wonderful borough'.



Can we not be doing the same? We need to schmooze too, bring them, one by one, down to Champion Hill. We can show them beautiful social cohesion in action (as long as they're not from Tooting). How many kids spend their Saturday afternoons ignoring the football and playing tag next to the toilets. They can hear the "community choir practice" behind the goal. We can show how many people we have that turn up to Hamlet games now and how much it means to us.




Brixton Hatter said:


> Unless we can find a rich sugardaddy to buy the ground for us, or we can raise £10m in six months, we're pretty fucked imo.



We must have one or two seriously coined fans. Having said that, I assume that the land is worth an absolute shit-ton so scrap that idea.

Anyway, the point I am trying to make, is that there must be things that we can do. They might not work, but at least we can say we tried. We need to pull on the heart-strings of those councillors, find out what it is that most makes them cream their pants and do it repeatedly. I'm sure the Supporters Trust are doing what they can but we need to all pool together in some sort of pink and blue utopian communist collectivist action. I grew up in Milton Keynes and the year before last, the council announced that they were going to shut down our local library without any consultation, so all of the local residents took it upon themselves to withdraw every single last book. This story was picked up by book-loving anoraks and publicised all over the world and before you knew it, the council had relented and allowed the library to remain open. This example shows that something that the inevitable, can be reversed if the right things are said and done.

If the developers are showing them how wonderful everything could be, we have to show them how awesome it already is.


----------



## Scutta (Jan 31, 2014)

game off


----------



## Yorick (Jan 31, 2014)

Scutta said:


> game off



FFS


----------



## sankara (Jan 31, 2014)

Now that the Hornchurch game is off, the crucial question is: who's going to East Thurrock on Tuesday? I believe a minibus is being put on from Champion Hill for a tenner return. It leaves at 5pm and that doesn't leave me enough time to get there after work but the public transport option is feasible. Trains take less than an hour from Fenchurch Street to Stanford-le-Hope with a short bus journey at the end. The last train back is after 11. We can do it! East Thurrock are 4th bottom, we should be able to give them a good seeing to.

I should say that if you can do the minibus, then do. I know that Shaun puts these on at his own personal expense and if they do not fill up, he loses money.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 31, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Did we ever own the ground in the first place? I.e. before the Sainsburys was built in the early 90s?
> 
> Agreeing to a 20 year lease must have sounded good at the time, but now…..


 
I believe DHFC owned it, but sold it off to Office Cleaning Services Ltd (now OCS, sponsors of the Vauxhall End stand at The Oval) in the early 70's to clear debts.  The company's board of directors was dominated by ex-Hamlet players from the pre-War era with a genuine interest in the club, so it probably seemed like a good idea at the time, but obviously they all retired or passed away, then OCS sold the lease on to King's College London, who in turn sold it to the mysterious DHPD a few years back.

I feel we need more clarity on the whole situation as it's all Chinese whispers and doomsday scenarios at the moment.  We've got three times as many supporters as four years ago - there must be a good chance that a few of them may have the knowledge, contacts, professional expertise or whatever to be able to help.  But unless we know exactly what needs to be done, or what we're fighting against, there's not much chance of any progress.

It seems absurd to me that Southwark Council effectively approved the building of a Homebase on the site of our current ground in 2002, but is determined to preseve the scruffy piece of redundant open space that is Greendales.  DHFC has become a vibrant component in the community fo East Dulwich and beyond in recent years and it would do no one other than a minority with various vested interests any favours to wipe it out now.  Considering how Southwark Council has helped Fisher return to a site in their spiritual heartland the least hey can do is help ensure our club's survival at Champion Hill.


----------



## Yorick (Jan 31, 2014)

Where the hell is Greendales? It has a name so vague as to make it basically ungoogleable unless you know what you're looking for.

Can't make it to East Thurrock.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 31, 2014)

Yorick said:


> Where the hell is Greendales? It has a name so vague as to make it basically ungoogleable unless you know what you're looking for


 
It's over the other side of the ground from the Sainsburys. Really not far away at all but not very accessible and not clear what it is - I had thought it probably belonged to one of the posh schools.

ETA: Had my bearings slightly wrong, it's actually behind the goal end furthest from the entrance.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 31, 2014)

Yorick said:


> Where the hell is Greendales? It has a name so vague as to make it basically ungoogleable unless you know what you're looking for.


Just look on Google Maps. Greendale Playing Fields are immediately to the SW of the existing ground.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 31, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> It's over the other side of the ground from the Sainsburys. Really not far away at all but not very accessible and not clear what it is - I had thought it probably belonged to one of the posh schools.
> 
> ETA: Had my bearings slightly wrong, it's actually behind the goal end furthest from the entrance.


 
The whole area historically known as Greendales is divided amongst several different uses, including school playing fields, but the bit we're talking about as a potential site for a ground is the open land beyond the far end of the current ground and astroturf pitch.  The gournd we ussed from approximately 1913-1931 was on essentially the same site and remnants of old terracing are still there at the north side near the tennis courts, which was behind one goal.  It's not very accessible at the moment - I haven't been there for years and the last time you could only get in through a hole in the fence on Green Dale (a pedestrain/cycle path) - but the previous redevelopment proposals thrown out in 2002 would have included proper access via Green Dale as well as Dog kennel Hill (passing the proposed Homebase).  Map here:

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/map.srf?...le,+London,+SE22&searchp=ids.srf&mapp=map.srf


----------



## Chilavert (Jan 31, 2014)

Scutta said:


> game off


Not really a surprise given the state of the pitch and with more rain forecast for later today.


----------



## Yorick (Jan 31, 2014)

Ta, couldn't find it on GMaps for some reason.

Moving to an unused site 200 yards away sounds perfectly acceptable, if totally pointless. I think the Chinese whispers and doomsday scenarios come exactly from the lack of information floating around: no news seems unlikely to be good news.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jan 31, 2014)

Apparently the East Thurrock v Hampton and Richmond game this Saturday has been called off due to a water logged pitch.....so Tuesdays game may also be doubtful.


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2014)

Well, that's a big hole that's just opened up in my weekend, right there.


----------



## sankara (Jan 31, 2014)

Lucy Fur said:


> Apparently the East Thurrock v Hampton and Richmond game this Saturday has been called off due to a water logged pitch.....so Tuesdays game may also be doubtful.



I think that one was meant to be at H & R but their home game against Maidstone on the Tuesday just gone was postponed for the same reason.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jan 31, 2014)

sankara said:


> I think that one was meant to be at H & R but their home game against Maidstone on the Tuesday just gone was postponed for the same reason.


Yep, your right, I mis read that. So hopefully East Thurrock will be on! though it looks a right pig to get to.


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm thinking it would be quickest to get the train to Chafford Hundred right next to Lakeside shopping centre.

>duff info removed  >


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jan 31, 2014)

editor said:


> I'm thinking it would be quickest to get the train to Chafford Hundred right next to Lakeside shopping centre.
> 
> View attachment 47533 View attachment 47534


Wrong Thurrock! Its East Thurrock, Rookery Hill, and I think train to Basildon then a bus journey looks like the way.

The train leaves from Fenchurch Station.


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2014)

Lucy Fur said:


> Wrong Thurrock! Its East Thurrock, Rookery Hill, and I think train to Basildon then a bus journey looks like the way.


Bastards!


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm looking at a train to Stanford le Hope from Fenchurch St (50m) and then a jaunty walk.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jan 31, 2014)

You can get a no 100 bus from Stanford le hope, which takes the sting out of an otherwise 2 mile walk.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Jan 31, 2014)

To be sung after we score, to the tune of MJs 'Smooth Criminal':

'Keeper are you OK?
Keeper are you OK?
Are you OK Keeper?
Keeper are you OK?
Keeper are you OK?
Are you OK keeper?
Keeper are you OK?
Keeper are you OK?
Are you OK keeper?
You've been hit by,
You've been struck by,
A smooth Gavin Rose!


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2014)

Lucy Fur said:


> You can get a no 100 bus from Stanford le hope, which takes the sting out of an otherwise 2 mile walk.


I don't mind 2 mile walks!


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2014)

Hornchurch away rescheduled for Tuesday 25th March, Kick off 7.45pm.


----------



## Scutta (Jan 31, 2014)

gonna aim to get the 17.41 or 17.51 train from fenchurch st.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jan 31, 2014)

Do us (Enfield) a favour, would you, and beat East Thurrock for us? Would be most grateful. We're trying to catch them up. Ta muchly.


----------



## Scutta (Jan 31, 2014)

Ron Merlin said:


> Do us (Enfield) a favour, would you, and beat East Thurrock for us? Would be most grateful. We're trying to catch them up. Ta muchly.


 Sir, I will certainly be rooting for nothing else other than a Dulwich victory!


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jan 31, 2014)

Jolly good!


----------



## Scutta (Jan 31, 2014)

well disappointed about the game being off....anyone fancy the pub on Saturday instead.... if we cant watch them we can at least talk about them....especially if anyone's keen to try and get more involved and try find out what's going on in the future etc..... and whatever else we type about...


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jan 31, 2014)

Pink Panther said:


> It seems absurd to me that Southwark Council effectively approved the building of a Homebase on the site of our current ground in 2002, but is determined to preseve the scruffy piece of redundant open space that is Greendales.


As far as I can tell Southwark wouldn't give that permission now. There's a pressure group called Keep Greendale Green ready to spring into action and it has some councillors on side, one of whom has described building on the ground as "a domino effect", so even the developer's primary aim looks likely to set off a long struggle. It's not impossible that the Champion Hill stadium would remained untouched for years but with the club unable to play in it... even longer if the property market slowed or crashed after Help To Buy funding was withdrawn in 2016.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jan 31, 2014)

It's tricky to follow, but THIS post from someone who I greatly respect for all he has done for Dulwich, makes for illuminating reading.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 31, 2014)

Dulwich is only good footballs. All other footballs is teh rubbishes.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 1, 2014)

Scutta said:


> well disappointed about the game being off....anyone fancy the pub on Saturday instead.... if we cant watch them we can at least talk about them....especially if anyone's keen to try and get more involved and try find out what's going on in the future etc..... and whatever else we type about...


I'm in-between nightshifts tomorrow, but could come along early evening if this happens (not waking up at midday if they ain't a match!).


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2014)

Tricky Skills said:


> It's tricky to follow, but THIS post from someone who I greatly respect for all he has done for Dulwich, makes for illuminating reading.


I think that article should be shared more widely. have you a contact email so I can ask if it's OK to republish on Brixton Buzz?


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 1, 2014)

Just been reminded that in the past couple of weeks I've had two people come up to me upon spotting my pink & blue scarf to say people in Newcastle and Leeds are aware of our reputation as loud, boisterous fans.... which is weird.


editor said:


> I think that article should be shared more widely. have you a contact email so I can ask if it's OK to republish on Brixton Buzz?


It's Mishi, you could message him on fb. Incidentally, via Mishi's wall, I've only realised right now is the first time we've been top of the Isthmian League since 1978!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 1, 2014)

Kingstonian v Maidstone today means we'll lose top spot I think


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 1, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Kingstonian v Maidstone today means we'll lose top spot I think


My second-hand understanding of matters is that Maidstone will be discounted when the automatic promotion and play-off places are awarded because of the 3G pitch issue, so whilst they'd lead the Isthmian League if they won they wouldn't lead the race for the promotion spot. A bit scabby I admit. I briefly considered going to that game but then remembered I'm banned from the ground.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 1, 2014)

editor said:


> I think that article should be shared more widely. have you a contact email so I can ask if it's OK to republish on Brixton Buzz?


 
It's a comment on a public unofficial messageboard. it's therefore in the public domain...you don't need my permission! (The only thing I'm 'precious about', if shared, wanting people to have the decency to have the manners to ask permission are photos & poetry! ;-)

Just note that I speak in my individual 'lifelong Hamlet fan' hat NOT as a Club official!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 1, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> My second-hand understanding of matters is that Maidstone will be discounted when the automatic promotion and play-off places are awarded because of the 3G pitch issue, so whilst they'd lead the Isthmian League if they won they wouldn't lead the race for the promotion spot.


If Maidstone finished top, couldn't they agree to play somewhere else (on grass) until they changed their pitch back to grass (if that's what they wanted to do)? I seem to remember there is a cut off point (of 1 June or 1 July) or something to have your ground ready for the following season. Might be wrong though.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 1, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> If Maidstone finished top, couldn't they agree to play somewhere else (on grass) until they changed their pitch back to grass (if that's what they wanted to do)? I seem to remember there is a cut off point (of 1 June or 1 July) or something to have your ground ready for the following season. Might be wrong though.



They might not be able to - as I understand it they're bringing in quite a bit of extra income from use of the artificial pitch.


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> It's a comment on a public unofficial messageboard. it's therefore in the public domain...you don't need my permission! (The only thing I'm 'precious about', if shared, wanting people to have the decency to have the manners to ask permission are photos & poetry! ;-)
> 
> Just note that I speak in my individual 'lifelong Hamlet fna' hat NOT as a Club official!


That's great. What name do you want to me to credit the piece to?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 1, 2014)

It strikes me that the supporters trust need to do two things

1) Take over or get a controlling interest in the club. 
2) Find somewhere else for us to play, whether that is Greendales or not.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 1, 2014)

Scutta says he'll be in fox on hill from 3pm today


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 1, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> It strikes me that the supporters trust need to do two things
> 
> 1) Take over or get a controlling interest in the club.
> 2) Find somewhere else for us to play, whether that is Greendales or not.


 
There are a few 'slight' things wrong with this statement.

Firstly, the Trust do NOT want to take over the Club, or have a controlling interest, even if they had the money to so. At it stands the owner of Dulwich Hamlet Football Club Limited owns over 99 per cent of the total shareholdings, at a guess. May 'only' be 98% or even 97%, but you get my drift. I understand he recently offered the Trust the opportunity to buy shares at £1 each, which is their original issue value. Quite rightly, they did not take him up on this. However, I also understand they did not even get back to him to offer something else, as a starting figure for negotiations, which I believe they should have done, offering him a token penny a share. Even then they have about £25, 000 in their 'war chest', which really wouldn't go far.

Secondly, Find somewhere else to play, whether Greendales or not. First of all how can they find us Greendales to play on? If this were an option, which I hope it is, hand in hand with property being built on on the current Chanpion Hill, then we will have a new ground built for us, no need for Trust intervention.  If you mean somewhere else to play, as in a groundshare, the Club would-in effect have to go amateur, and not pay the players, as every penny raised would go on ground hire, of another local(ish) club, where we could groundshare that has a grading, with any money raised through much reduced crowds as a result of not playing at our own ground in Dulwich, going simply to keep the Club in existence.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 1, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> If Maidstone finished top, couldn't they agree to play somewhere else (on grass) until they changed their pitch back to grass (if that's what they wanted to do)? I seem to remember there is a cut off point (of 1 June or 1 July) or something to have your ground ready for the following season. Might be wrong though.


 
I know they could rip up their pitch and lay a grass one, but that would negate their income, and also I assume they would have to pay back a lot of grant money from various sources from which they funding their new ground.
It must be bitterly disappointing for them, but not something they did not expect to hit. I am all in favour in clubs being allowed the new modern all-weather surfaces like at the Gallagher Stadium, all the way through football, right up to the Premiership!
They will be allowed to eventually, but how long, or slow, progress is..who knows?
If we were to ever get a new ground I would certainly support one of these modern artificial pitches...and if my six numbers come up in the Lottery tonight we WILL have one next season! ;-)


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 1, 2014)

editor said:


> That's great. What name do you want to me to credit the piece to?


 
Whoever you like! ;-)
(Real name is Mishi Dulwich Morath, as stated on my passport!)


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 1, 2014)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Scutta says he'll be in fox on hill from 3pm today


 Anyone else?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 1, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Anyone else?



I think he has a few others with him...


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 1, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Anyone else?


Just woken up and about to ring you (I actually have to walk outside of my flat to get reception, it's like the fucking Yorkshire Moors!)


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 1, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> There are a few 'slight' things wrong with this statement.
> 
> Firstly, the Trust do NOT want to take over the Club, or have a controlling interest, even if they had the money to so. At it stands the owner of Dulwich Hamlet Football Club Limited owns over 99 per cent of the total shareholdings, at a guess. May 'only' be 98% or even 97%, but you get my drift. I understand he recently offered the Trust the opportunity to buy shares at £1 each, which is their original issue value. Quite rightly, they did not take him up on this. However, I also understand they did not even get back to him to offer something else, as a starting figure for negotiations, which I believe they should have done, offering him a tocken penny a share. Even they they have about £25, 000 in their 'war chest', which really wouldn't go far.


Hang on a sec, the blurb for the trust says "An independent, democratic, not for profit organisation aiming to secure a successful and sustainable future for Dulwich Hamlet Football Club by increasing supporter involvement in its running." How are they going to do that without a share in the limited company?. 


> Secondly, Find somewhere else to play, whether Greendales or not. First of all how can they find us Greendales to play on? If this were an option, which I hope it is, hand in hand with property being built on on the current Chanpion Hill, then we will have a new ground built for us, no need for Trust intervention.  If you mean somewhere else to play, as in a groundshare, the Club would-in effect have to go amateur, and not pay the players, as every penny raised would go on ground hire, of another local(ish) club, where we could groundshare that has a grading, with any money raised through much reduced crowds as a result of not playing at our own ground in Dulwich, going simply to keep the Club in existence.
> 
> It's all very easy to call for Supporters to take over, but it's very difficult to actually happen.


So what should the supporters trust do them?. Just monitor the situation and not get involved in the club or the ground?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 1, 2014)

I'd think the first thing they should do is push for more transparency. It's impossible to say what they should ultimately aim for when the situation is so opaque. Maybe entering into negotiations with the owner would at least get a look at the books (maybe not, I don't know).


----------



## Tricky Skills (Feb 1, 2014)

We've come a long way over the past decade:

October 2004







January 2014






HUGE respect to the dedicated Rabble crowd that kept things going through some very, very lean times. I truly hope that they are enjoying every single second of watching Dulwich right now, despite the off the field crap. These are the real heroes of the club.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 1, 2014)

To be fair


sleaterkinney said:


> Hang on a sec, the blurb for the trust says "An independent, democratic, not for profit organisation aiming to secure a successful and sustainable future for Dulwich Hamlet Football Club by increasing supporter involvement in its running." How are they going to do that without a share in the limited company?.
> 
> So what should the supporters trust do them?. Just monitor the situation and not get involved in the club or the ground?


 
To be fair, I only offer my own opinions and take on things. The Trust may publically decideto say something different. I certainly can't answer for them. I am not involved in the Trust, merely an individual member of it.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 1, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I'd think the first thing they should do is push for more transparency. It's impossible to say what they should ultimately aim for when the situation is so opaque. Maybe entering into negotiations with the owner would at least get a look at the books (maybe not, I don't know).


 
Like all walks of 'dodgy' business life, there's books and there's 'books', if you get my drift. The accounts of Dulwich Hamlet Football Club Limited to Companies House, I believe, and sent to the Football Association, and all all 'above board' with regard to the laws of the land.

Read into that what you will....but I would guess we don't differ from the vast majority of football clubs in that...


----------



## ska invita (Feb 2, 2014)

Where/what is Greendales?


----------



## EDC (Feb 2, 2014)

It's a shitty piece of wasteland behind the plastic pitches, no-one goes there and obviously not too many people know about it except the local nimbies as this is the second time the question has been asked.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 2, 2014)

For the avoidance of doubt, this is Greendale






Sainsbury's in the middle at the top, Champion Hill field of dreams just below, training pitches and Greendale to the left.


----------



## sankara (Feb 2, 2014)

pettyboy said:


> Chico's coming home...?
> 
> https://twitter.com/MathieuBoyer2/status/428999824965636096



It's been confirmed:

http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/its-chico-timeagain-1150245.html


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 2, 2014)

Yorick said:


> Moving to an unused site 200 yards away sounds perfectly acceptable, if totally pointless.


I thought that when the previous redevelopment proposal in conjunction with Sainsbury's Homebase came up in 1999.  (Ultimately rejected by Southwark Council two and a half years later, even though their own Planning Officer recommended they approve it.)  At that time we still had more than a decade on our lease so Homebase had to accommodate us elsewhere to get their hands on the site.  King's College London owned the present ground at the time and I think part of the deal was that Southwark Council would sell Greendales to the developers and we would get the freehold of the new ground there.

I often wonder what motivate the nimbys and professional complainers who oppose developments like this.  Greendales is inaccessible and serves no useful purpose, other than being a green space in an inner city area as opposed to a lump of brick or concrete, or something generating some form of pollution.  Very few people go there or can even see it from their homes.  I'll bet a lot of the epople who opposed that previous development have never set eyes on the place since.  We could have built our ground and been playing there for over a decade and they'd be none the wiser.  It wouldn't have had any adverse effect on their own quality of life whatsoever.


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 2, 2014)

editor said:


> I'm looking at a train to Stanford le Hope from Fenchurch St (50m) and then a jaunty walk.
> 
> View attachment 47537


The distance isn't a problem, but it's not a nice walk.  (I've done it for two previous visits, both on Saturdays during British Summer Time, and it takes about half an hour.)  Can't remember whether all the roads are lit or not.  I can't make it on Tuesday, but personally I'd make use of the bus, although the service becomes less frequant after the game, meaning you'd be hanging around for the best part of an hour:

http://www.firstgroup.com/ukbus/ess...100X/100&routeid=9025871&operator=8&source=sp

Looking again at that bus timetable, going via train to Basildon would give a better bus connection for the return journey, assuming the train times are favourable.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 2, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> For the avoidance of doubt, this is Greendale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Hatter I thought someone mentioned penge, didnt expect it to be next door. Why dont they just build their flats on Greendales and leave the pitch where it is <it would be the same outcome really. <Rhetorical question


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 2, 2014)

ska invita said:


> Thanks Hatter I thought someone mentioned penge, didnt expect it to be next door. Why dont they just build their flats on Greendales and leave the pitch where it is <it would be the same outcome really. <Rhetorical question


Yep, I thought the same thing myself!

With the current status, I can't see Southwark letting them build houses on Greendale, so why would building a stadium be allowed?


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2014)

Once this situation becomes clear, I am ready and willing to go truly ballistic with campaigning and stirring up PR in any capacity I can.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 2, 2014)

From the thread here http://forums.footballwebpages.co.uk/forum.jsp?id=264&article=2357
this post is worth repeating i think, in case anyone missed it:
"I've held my tongue for months but enough is enough. 

Can we get one thing ABSOLUTELY clear: There is no way we'll be building a new ground on Greendales. This is a pipe dream pedalled by developers to attempt to win fans over about the loss of the current ground and many are falling for it. 

Once we lose the principle of staying exactly where we are, our whole position has been weakened. Everyone wants to negotiate but when push comes to shove, the new owners have no desire to do anything other than build houses on their newly acquired land and make the transition from club-to-houses as smooth as possible for everyone...especially themselves. 

By promising an alternative ground, they can go about their plans to build houses, starting almost certainly, with the car park as that's a quick win everyone can support. We as fans will then be merrily invited to attend consultations with models, drawings and CGIs of 3G pitches, covered stands, bars etc . Those with influence (vocal fans, DHST, the 12th man etc) will be made to feel all gooey and loved by having special meetings with the landowners to talk about how the plans are going.

But then when Southwark reject planning for the sites, the landowner is absolved from responsibility, the battleground moves on and then becomes the fans vs the council. The developer then claims "we're so advanced with our plans, we can't actually back-track from the buildingwork on the ground but as Southwark have scuppered the plans we'll help find you an alternative ground instead". They will then gradually step back. 

This is not the views of a cynic, this is the view of someone who works as for a developer and for my sins, I'm paid to do this elsewhere in London so have a pretty good idea how this will turn out over the next few months.

Unless you fancy travelling to Penge to watch the games, I'd hold strong. We play our games at Champion Hill, we have to find a way to keep doing that."

Some valid points there, but i think your views would carry more weight if you had the bollocks to log in and put a name to your post.

It is possible than an alternative site may have to be found, but who thought that Streatham Redskins would return to Streatham, after a temporary rink was built in Brixton? If Greendales is allowed to be built on then that IS our best option. To be honest, years ago I would have been against any new ground in Penge, I assume you mean the derelict Orchards playing fields in Anerley, or are there other potential sites in Penge. But now i'd go with that if it meant a protected ,supporter-led club. After all, it's done Wealdstone no harm, to be relocated away from their Harrow heartland in Wealdstone.

You fibnish by stating: "Unless you fancy travelling to Penge to watch the games, I'd hold strong. We play our games at Champion Hill, we have to find a way to keep doing that."

Well come on, you got any suggestions on that? You sound as if you are someone 'in the know' after all? Perhaps 'contacts at the Town Hall'...Maybe even with Council experience yourself, who knows?

The Club is fucked as it is...why not work with the new owners of the ground and see how it goes? If we are shafted we'll certainly be no worse than we are...and right at THIS VERY MINUTE things can't get any worse. Anyway my lunchbreak is almost over, I've 'gassed on' enough, if you get my drift..."

----

BTW, If the worst comes to worst and DH have to leave Champion Hill, I would suggest Peckham Town's ground would make the most sense as somewhere to move, and its in Dulwich. No idea what the legalities of that are, and lets hope it doesnt come to that.
http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/peckhamtownfootballclub/a/location-11493.html


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 2, 2014)

ska invita said:


> ----
> 
> BTW, If the worst comes to worst and DH have to leave Champion Hill, I would suggest Peckham Town's ground would make the most sense as somewhere to move, and its in Dulwich. No idea what the legalities of that are, and lets hope it doesnt come to that.
> http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/peckhamtownfootballclub/a/location-11493.html




The Menace Arena.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 2, 2014)

From the nimby's point of view - interesting thread here:

http://www.eastdulwichforum.co.uk/forum/read.php?5,870487

A group of residents tried (and failed) to get a community garden going on Greendales in 2012. Looks like they had about half a dozen people interested. We've got well over 600 regular fans - probably over 1,000….


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 2, 2014)

That's the thing about Greendales, it's not green space, it's a bunch of astroturf pitches.


----------



## EDC (Feb 2, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> That's the thing about Greendales, it's not green space, it's a bunch of astroturf pitches.



And the odd occasional burnt out moped.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Feb 2, 2014)

The Homebase campaign achieved an awful lot of publicity on pretty zero resources. And that was at a time pre-social media, and pretty much pre-internet as well. Plus the crowds were but a fraction of what they are now.

I have no answers - I still struggle to fully understand the exact situation that the club is in. But I am confident that the swelling Rabble will at least be able to match the campaign that was put up when the Homebase application was being discussed.


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 3, 2014)

ska invita said:


> BTW, If the worst comes to worst and DH have to leave Champion Hill, I would suggest Peckham Town's ground would make the most sense as somewhere to move, and its in Dulwich. No idea what the legalities of that are, and lets hope it doesnt come to that.
> http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/peckhamtownfootballclub/a/location-11493.html


 
That ground is totally inadequate for the level of football we currently play at.  It's just a railed-off pitch with dugouts, well short of even top division county league standard.  You'd pretty much have to build a complete new ground.  I assume it's still owned by Southwark Council, although I'm not sure what the possibilities might be if building could be funded as part of a redevelopment of our present ground.  As you say, at least it's in Dulwich but public transport links are pretty limited with only West Dulwich station within convenient walking distance and only the P13 bus route passing the site.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 3, 2014)

Pink Panther said:


> That ground is totally inadequate for the level of football we currently play at.  It's just a railed-off pitch with dugouts, well short of even top division county league standard.  You'd pretty much have to build a complete new ground.  I assume it's still owned by Southwark Council, although I'm not sure what the possibilities might be if building could be funded as part of a redevelopment of our present ground.  As you say, at least it's in Dulwich but public transport links are pretty limited with only West Dulwich station within convenient walking distance and only the P13 bus route passing the site.


it has a club house, some parking space, and certainly would need addition building of structures, but there is space to do so, if there was a will and money it seems feasible. there are in fact two pitches side by side there. There are also loads of playing fields across the road there (Pyners Close Playing Fields).
P4 to Brixton>Lewisham goes there too!

Im just putting it out there...


----------



## EDC (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm sure The Dulwich Estate would fall over itself to help.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 3, 2014)

EDC said:


> I'm sure The Dulwich Estate would fall over itself to help.



heres a link for the overhead birdseye view - its a big site - 3 pitches wide in fact.
https://maps.google.com/maps?q=dulwich park&ll=51.443446,-0.075944&spn=0.001892,0.005107&fb=1&hq=dulwich park&cid=15724306281037190776&t=h&z=18
anyhow, thats all ive got to say about it really. the key thing is to fight for champion hill


----------



## Crispy (Feb 3, 2014)

Hah, we nearly had our wedding reception at that clubhouse 

Not a chance in hell of the estate allowing DHFC to play there, IMO.


----------



## EDC (Feb 3, 2014)

What's happening with the land where part of the East Dulwich Hospital was demolished, I went past on the train today and it's just a pile of rubble?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 3, 2014)

Agreed no way Dulwich estates will allow any development - and certainly not Dulwich Village residents

With regard to the hospital site, that's already been ripped off to sell off by a Government keen to sell off NHS land to its friends and pay off PFI (private finance) debts

Regarding the nibbys (or very likely nibbys on Greendales) the thing is not to piss them off from the start

we need to come over as reasonable, accommodating but sticking to our guns ie we could say build on Greendales but include a children's nursery or flats for affordable housing for locals etc

Lets not get our fans ranting at them (nibbys or Council) from the off

Still believe our best bet is to stand and fight on the land we have (no matter how difficult that will be)

To quote a great Russian sniper at Stalingrad, Vasily Zaytsev,

"For us there is no land beyond the Volga"

We have the moral high ground and community asset, we should dig in and fight

Its like a pub that becomes a community asset (you cant move it, its the spirit)

The Council has the only "independent" professionals incl planners, engineers, legal etc.....who can effectively knock heads together

We have many people with contacts with the council, but have we a group of people "empowered" (as much as any can) to meet them and anyway what are we asking for (demanding) always useful to know our aims/objectives


----------



## TopCat (Feb 3, 2014)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Still believe our best bet is to stand and fight on the land we have (no matter how difficult that will be)


This is the way. Don't compromise, fight!


----------



## sankara (Feb 4, 2014)

It seems that there will be a good showing at East Thurrock tonight. The minibus has just one space left and I know a few of us are getting the train. I'll be at Fenchurch Street at about 5:30 to try and make it for the 5:41 if anyone wants to travel down together.


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 4, 2014)

PartisanDulwich said:


> *Still believe our best bet is to stand and fight on the land we have (no matter how difficult that will be)
> 
> We have the moral high ground and community asset, we should dig in and fight
> 
> ...


 
Perfectly summed up.  Our current ground is great for us - we don't actually need a new one, and moving elsewhere (even just next door to Greendales) we'd be lucky to end up with anything as good as what we already have.  The location is perfect, our crowds are growing steadily, the matchday atmosphere is the best ever in my 36 years of following the club (and probably for a good few years further back than that) - moving would be disruptive and could bring an abrupt halt to the momentum we've built over the last three years or so.

It would be nice to think the new owners of the ground could come to see DHFC as an asset with whom they can work, possibly even improving the ground with better terracing and more cover, maybe investing in and running Hamlets Health Club themselves as a profitable business; although I realise I'm probably being naive and idealistic in thinking that.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 4, 2014)

While obviously we don't have the scale or resources of Charlton AFC

We could learn a lot from their campaign in the 1990s to stay/get back to the Valley


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2014)

Once the picture becomes clearer, I think this needs proper meetings to sort out a strategy. I feel strangely optimistic because I don't think it's going to be hard to drum up major publicity.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 4, 2014)

Okay, I know some more stuff about the situation.

Hadley Property Group is buying the ground to build on it. They *claim* that they will be able to win planning permission for a replacement stadium on Greendale. As we all know, this would likely be one hell of a struggle with the council.

Things are further complicated by the dire financial situation at the club thanks to unpaid utilities bills (there's some serious questions about where the hell the money's been going, but that's almost academic now). The gas has been switched off at Champion Hill and if it isn't switched on by Saturday the game can't go ahead and godknows what happens then. Apparently Hadley Property Group stumped up the cash for the last lot of players' wages and is interested in paying off the debts, and there's even been mention of Hadley guaranteeing the players' wages for the rest of the season. (Note of caution: this is petty cash to a property developer relative to what they stand to make, so let's not kneejerkingly assume it's a fantastic act of charity, not least as it'll buy hundreds of fans' support to swamp out the nimbys)

Hadley also want Nick McCormack out (as should we, the man's a disaster) before they deal with the club, with the club potentially being moved into Community Interest Company status. There's also been mention of a 99 year lease and tiny rent on the hypothetical new ground.

It all sounds rather positive doesn't it? But I cannot stress enough the risks involved. There's *zero* guarantee they'd get permission to build on Greendale - what happens then? There's *zero* guarantee they wouldn't some how weasle out of building the new ground anyway - we wouldn't be the first club to suffer such a fate. It's worth re-reading this post about how these things often pan in the property sector. And looking at some of the swanky developments on Hadley's website, I cannot see how a noisy non-league club can possibly fit in... Surely it'd knock a few thousand off the price of each flat?!

But by the sounds of it the club is fucked anyway... We are between a pink rock and a blue hard place.

The Asset of Community Value listing offers a six-month window in which to put up a counterbid (we don't have that money!). But it is a bargaining chip, as evidenced by the fact that Hadley want the Supporters Trust to withdraw it. Could they negotiate some sort of legally-binding written guarantee of Hadley's promises?
(*EDIT*: The ACV is also taken into account when planning permission is decided, therefore making development on the ground more difficult - another reason why the developer would want to get rid of it)


PartisanDulwich said:


> we need to come over as reasonable, accommodating but sticking to our guns ie we could say build on Greendales but include a children's nursery or flats for affordable housing for locals etc


I think _literally_ affordable homes for actual local people would unite the developer, council and nimbys against us!

So, who's going to East Thurrock tonight? You never know, potentially our last ever game...


----------



## pettyboy (Feb 4, 2014)

I think I can get to East Thurrock in time after work. 

Has anyone looked into how they're getting back? Times and connections appreciated, thanks!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 4, 2014)

cheers vornstyle. 

so what next i wonder?  i've joined the DHST in the hope of being able to do something useful that way, but perhaps we need a more militant wing.  a PDHST, if you like. 

we need information to keep coming so that we can formulate our response, and if necessary our plan of attack.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 4, 2014)

pettyboy said:


> I think I can get to East Thurrock in time after work.
> 
> Has anyone looked into how they're getting back? Times and connections appreciated, thanks!


The 22:44 from Stanford-le-Hope gets to Fenchurch Street at 23:35. There's one half an hour before that but may not catch it.


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2014)

I can't make tonight - I've got rehearsals with my band dammit - but I'd appreciate some photos/match report to keep the Brixton Buzz masses informed (there's a real growing interest in the Hamlet on the site  )


----------



## Scutta (Feb 4, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> So, who's going to East Thurrock tonight? You never know, potentially our last ever game...



getting the train at 18.12 or 18.23 depending on what time I can get out of the office. meeting with sankara at enchurch St..... anyone who fancies it come join.




pettyboy said:


> I think I can get to East Thurrock in time after work.
> 
> Has anyone looked into how they're getting back? Times and connections appreciated, thanks!



they are every half an hour 14 and 44 past up to 23.14


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 4, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> cheers vornstyle.
> 
> so what next i wonder?  i've joined the DHST in the hope of being able to do something useful that way, but perhaps we need a more militant wing.  a PDHST, if you like.
> 
> we need information to keep coming so that we can formulate our response, and if necessary our plan of attack.


I believe there's likely to be an open DHST meeting with representatives from Hadley in the next two weeks. Aside from that, who knows. I think we all need to have a dig around, find out what's possible, precedents, legalities etc. For example, what have Hadley done in previous cases of buying up 'plots'/knocking shit down? Keep their promises?

Edit: Didn't mention it on my post just now as I didn't want to muddy the waters, but fuck me (a) the sheer waste involved with knocking down a ground just to rebuild it nextdoor, and (b) building luxury homes (or at least luxuriously priced) when there's homeless people, people spending over half their income on rent and 50,000 empty homes in London. What a mess. Welcome to the healthily functioning market, boys and girls.


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2014)

Once the picture becomes clearer, I think we should present the facts to the local MP/councillors/vicars/whoever and get right. on. their. case.


----------



## pompeydunc (Feb 4, 2014)

pettyboy said:


> I think I can get to East Thurrock in time after work.
> 
> Has anyone looked into how they're getting back? Times and connections appreciated, thanks!


 
We can't get back to Basildon in time for last train at 22.06 (unless you get a taxi), so need to go back from Stanford-le-hope.

Looks like:

22:24 bus from ground (Corringham, only one an hour by this time)
22.32 arrive Stanford-no-hope
22.44 train from Stanford
23.31 arrive Limehouse, then DLR (which is running) to Shadwell
23.47 depart Shadwell on overground south....
Midnightish arrive Queens Road Peckham, Peckham Rye, Denmark Hill etc.

Dunc


----------



## pompeydunc (Feb 4, 2014)

Good pub near station - http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/39/39009/Rising_Sun/Stanford_le_Hope.  West Essex CAMRA pub of year apparently...

I'll be there from 6pm, as getting 16.55 train from Fenchurch (I'll join at Limehouse) to allow maximum real ale consumption time....

See you there?

Dunc


----------



## magneze (Feb 4, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> The gas has been switched off at Champion Hill and if it isn't switched on by Saturday the game can't go ahead and godknows what happens then.
> 
> ...
> 
> potentially our last ever game...


 Did not realise things were so bad.


----------



## pompeydunc (Feb 4, 2014)

Stupid question, but why do the developers want to build on DHFC when they could just target Greendales itself?  Oh, wait, it pershaps they have no chance of getting permission to develop on Greendales....so....

More on Greendales here - https://twitter.com/GreendaleGarden and http://keepinggreendalegreen.tumblr.com/

Dunc


----------



## Taper (Feb 4, 2014)

Interesting Vornstyle.

Through the DHST, we need to get organised and decide what our aims are and how we can best help achieve a secure future for the club in or around Champion Hill.  Plan A I suppose is to preserve the ground as is and move the club onto a more sustaianable footing.  But I sense this position will be difficult to deliver.  The plan B would be a new ground in Greendale, itself far preferable to a slow Fisher-like death, where we're eased out of Champion Hill onto the road.  If a Greendale move allowed the club to move into different ownership (a CIC isn't a bad idea at all) and onto a securer financial footing then imv that would be a good outcome. 

Big "if" though. 

Whenever the issue of building houses in that area has come up before, there has been a huge negative reaction from locals, usually about parking, traffic etc.  And this has translated into opposition from local councillors.  Worth noting that one of the local councillors for the ward the Hamlet sits within is head of the council Peter John. 

Hadley will know they have their work cut out getting anything built on the site because of opposition from locals and they won't want to fight on two fronts with the supporters too.  So there is some leverage with Hadley.  I walk my dog on Greendale sometimes and it is a waste land which is barely used.  Baseing a stadium on or about the all weather pitch, allied with a plan to enhance the area surrounding it (so eg to turn it into a park or community greenspace) might help swing locals and the council behind the idea, particualrly if the new ground could include other facilities for community use.

So there's a lot to negotiate for.  But the question is who is in a position to negotiate.  As a first step, a fan takeover of the club is needed so the yahoos who currently run it can be eased out of the picture.  And then the real fun can start.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 4, 2014)

I've added the following to the earlier post after someone got in touch about a benefit of Asset of Community Value listings I had missed:

*"EDIT*: The ACV is also taken into account when planning permission is decided, therefore making development on the ground more difficult - another reason why the developer would want to get rid of it"


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 4, 2014)

It sounds as though the owners are just taking all the cash out of the club.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 4, 2014)

It all sounds a bit ominous, there's no good explanation for it. 

I presume the lease on the ground is with the ltd company?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 4, 2014)

If were concerned about where the money goes
Maybe the gate receipts held by the Trust or 12th man

where do they go presently ?

Sure this is totally impracticable - but until we have agreed strategy will go tilting at windmills


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 4, 2014)

East Thurrock 0-2 Dulwich, East Thurrock down to 10


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 4, 2014)

4-1, back to the top.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 4, 2014)

And Wealdstone held to a draw as well.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 4, 2014)

Dulwich Hamlet FC is turning into a Shakespearean play

I ve followed Dulwich hamlet for 40 years, but what was on offer was less than pleasing to the eye
finally fell in love with them this season

We go top of the League

then behind the scenes some dodgy businessmen try to out wit each other , the club, fans and public to win a fortune from building luxury flats for the rich

And maybe they are engineering a crisis re electricity and gas payments or maybe its just pure incompetence.

I am just too dam young to become yet another Nunhead FC (dead club) fan


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 4, 2014)

great win tonight, back to the top of the league, really good to see Wealdstone dropping points by drawing away at Lowestoft too.

Jealous again of all you away fans that went to cheer on the lads, whilst I'm stuck at home clearing up puke, singing Hamlet songs to the baby and continually refreshing the Isthmian live scores page 

Game on my pink & blue brothers & sisters, IT'S ON!!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 4, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> continually refreshing the Isthmian live scores page



Strangely addictive.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 4, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Strangely addictive.


reminds me of ceefax/teletext in the old days…..


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Feb 4, 2014)

Agree with Taper. First move has to be getting the current powers out of DHFC. We need people who actaully have a genuine interest in DHFC running the club. Only then will we see just how much shit we're in and more importantly, we'll be able to start negotiating with Hadleys and the Council.

As a particular insurance meetkat would say, 'Simples!'


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 4, 2014)

Anyone know when the next DHST meeting is then? I'm a member but I've not heard anything. Now seems to be the time - strike while the iron's hot and all that. 

I prob won't be able to make it Saturday so can someone ask one of the DHST comrades please?


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Feb 4, 2014)

I would agree that we need to strike while the iron is hot, we just need to be careful who we're striking...

It seems to me that co-operation with Hadleys is the only way we can survive.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 4, 2014)

Shocking scenes from Thurrock tonight
Where are the Kingstonian stewards when public decency is at stake



http://instagram.com/p/kAyRTqOJQ4/

photo pompeydunc


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2014)

Damn! I wish I'd been there. Can someone please send me a few words from maybe some photos so I can spread the love?


----------



## pompeydunc (Feb 5, 2014)

editor said:


> Damn! I wish I'd been there. Can someone please send me a few words from maybe some photos so I can spread the love?



I put a couple and a video up on my instagram page. I can mail you some more rubbish mobile phone photos if you like.

Dunc


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 5, 2014)

Nearly didn't make it thanks to a swan on the line, started pondering Clapton as a plan b, but we got there only a minute late and it was damn good fun. Singing, dancing, toplessness, goals.


editor said:


> Damn! I wish I'd been there. Can someone please send me a few words from maybe some photos so I can spread the love?


I kinda fucked up, only taking one photo of some light bulbs. Will write up something in the morning about the debauched royal privilege enjoyed by swans.


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> I put a couple and a video up on my instagram page. I can mail you some more rubbish mobile phone photos if you like.
> 
> Dunc


Yes please!


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 5, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Anyone know when the next DHST meeting is then? I'm a member but I've not heard anything. Now seems to be the time - strike while the iron's hot and all that.


I asked Mark a few days ago, they're working on an open meeting within two weeks with representatives of Hadley.

editor, since I didn't take any photos of the game last night I thought I'd make this artist's impression of the East London bastard swan that brought the District Line to a standstill and nearly stopped some of us taking in this fantastic exhibition of football:


----------



## SDE (Feb 5, 2014)

Crazy. The more it seems to unravel off the pitch, the more absurdly wonderful it becomes on it.


----------



## Scutta (Feb 5, 2014)

What a game last night! knackered this morning and only just got to work but well worth it!!


----------



## Ron Merlin (Feb 5, 2014)

Cheers Dulwich! Enfield now only two points shy of ETU now... creeping up the table...


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 5, 2014)

editor, some words:

With a mini-bus cancellation, Fenchurch Street station being closed due to signal failure and the District Line running slow thanks to a swan settling down between Bromley-by-Bow and West Ham (fashionable East London's avian gentrification) this was a difficult away trip, but a healthy Rabble turnout got down to East Thurrock's Rookery Hill ground to watch Dulwich Hamlet dominate and come home with a vital 3 points in the 5½ horse race for the Isthmian championship.

A Nyren Clunis tap-in opened the scoring, the young home goalkeeper's confidence visibly draining. Shortly afterwards a Erhun Oztumer penalty (top corner, no problem) made things comfortable before a lunge at Erhun reduced East Thurrock to ten men. Job done you'd think, but a deflected shot past returning hero Chico Ramos made it 2-1, sparking memories of similar away scares this season. But Dulwich carried on dominating.

Early in the second half Erhun broke through, rounded the onrushing keeper and without breaking stride fired in past two defenders from a tight angle. Serious quality. It's rare even at the top level of football to see such composure, nevermind in non-league football, but the playmaker from Greenwich-via-Turkey has that ability. It's awestriking to watch.

East Thurrock managed to get themselves a penalty, superbly saved by Chico, which only served to intensify our joyously howled overlapping chanting of his name. As the emergency goalie who won the championship with the Hamlet last season we're already in love with him, but that threatens to mutate into limerence this time.

Dulwich kept attacking. The Rabble kept singing. Thanks to the uncertainty about the club swirling round behind the scenes I could detect a _certain_ elderly-widower-gives-cocaine-a-try morbidly indignant party atmosphere. Game settled, freezing cold, but we pogoed around, twirling our scarves, tearing shirts off. The football a temporary escapism from the football.

In injury time Erhun was presented a chance to complete his hat-trick with a second penalty. Again, boomed into the top-corner. 4-1 to the Hamlet. Top of the league!

As we made our way out of the bar to get home we passed manager Gavin Rose. I shyly mumbled some gratitude for "another fine exhibition of football". He looked at me with a mixture of charm and contempt. "You reckon?!" Cruel taskmaster!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 5, 2014)

nice work hamlet, nice work rabble.


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> editor, some words


That's great. I've added the report on BBuzz under your own name and also used the two pics from pompeydunc (with credit). Hope that's OK!

*Barechested Dulwich Hamlet fans roar on a 4-1 victory over East Thurrock in deepest Essex*


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 5, 2014)

so which teams have experienced similar to the problems that the hamlet are facing, but have come through it successfully? 

we should contact those involved in the campaign and ask for advice.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 5, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> so which teams have experienced similar to the problems that the hamlet are facing, but have come through it successfully?
> 
> we should contact those involved in the campaign and ask for advice.


Hitchin Town, who play at the same level as us in the Southern League, are in the midst of a potential move due to a Tesco development and some fans have started a campaign to save the current ground: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Save-Top-Field-Campaign-Hitchin


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 5, 2014)

*Sorry, this page isn't available*
*The link you followed may be broken, or the page may have been removed.*

hmmmm.  will look into it!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 5, 2014)

Balbi, how did portsmouth fans come to own their club?


----------



## Scutta (Feb 5, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Save-Top-Field-Campaign-Hitchin/204251769700551


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 5, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> *Sorry, this page isn't available*
> *The link you followed may be broken, or the page may have been removed.*
> 
> hmmmm.  will look into it!


That's weird, I just looked at it and sent them a message!

Additionally, I'm tweeting Southwark councillors in the South Camberwell and neighbouring wards, _Hi. What's your opinion on the Champion Hill football ground in SE22 being bought by Hadley to build on the site and Greendale? _Will post all replies here.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 5, 2014)

cheers, i messaged them asking for advice.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 5, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> Balbi, how did portsmouth fans come to own their club?


 
Their fans bought the club out of administration I think. Problem with that as far as Dulwich go (aside from them not being in administration) is that it wouldn't sort out the ground issue.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 5, 2014)

wrexham fans saved their stadium didn't they?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 5, 2014)

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/wrexham-asset-stripping-wankers-help.266717/

does Proper Tidy  still post?

if you're reading this PT, any advice you can offer or any contacts we might find useful?


----------



## Balbi (Feb 5, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> Balbi, how did portsmouth fans come to own their club?



Grassroots organising, supporters trust and a fucking long arse legal battle with previous owners. Had the Council on side as well, which helped a lot.

www.pompeytrust.com might be a start.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 5, 2014)

i'm going to read that thread tonight when i'm not at work.  it seems that there's a lot of good ideas.  perhaps we should call an IRL meeting of anyone interested in organising against this, set up a front group to draw in signatures and get solidarity from outside etc etc.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 5, 2014)

Balbi said:


> Grassroots organising, supporters trust and a fucking long arse legal battle with previous owners. Had the Council on side as well, which helped a lot.
> 
> www.pompeytrust.com might be a start.


 
cheers, i'll email them later when i can.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 5, 2014)

Brighton might be worth a go as well. They've certainly got plenty of experience with all this sort of stuff.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 5, 2014)

One of the three local ward councillors, will oppose a new ground on Greendale: https://twitter.com/StephenGovier/status/431057243841105920

_*I want a long term future for @DulwichHamletFC and strongly oppose any loss of Metropolitan Open Land.*
_
And then I'm like,
_
*Thank you for your reply. Would you oppose knocking down the current ground and/or planning permission for development there?*_

And he's all,

_*I am sure the current facilities @DulwichHamletFC could be improved upon for the benefit of not just DJFC but the wider community*_

(note the Iberian spelling of 'Jamlet' there)

(Can we embed tweets here?)


----------



## damon_th (Feb 5, 2014)

Weymouth had developer threats for donkeys years, might also be worth a word there. They also had to put up with George Rolls.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 5, 2014)

Does the 'Metropolitan Open Land' status include the artificial pitches, does anyone know?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 5, 2014)

also, we ought to be in contact with the official DHST.  is anyone here involved in that group in any way that enables them to act as a spokesperson?  i'm a member but only recently joined so havne;t had any real contact yet.


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> (Can we embed tweets here?)


Let me find out.


----------



## sankara (Feb 5, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> One of the three local ward councillors, will oppose a new ground on Greendale: https://twitter.com/StephenGovier/status/431057243841105920



Is Veronica Ward one of the local ward councillors? I know that she was instrumental in ensuring Fisher FC's new ground being built and she supported the efforts of the club to return to Rotherhithe. She did this in her capacity as council cabinet member for culture, leisure, sport and volunteering. From her previous efforts, it would seem likely that she would be on our side, and would actively support our cause.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 5, 2014)

sankara said:


> Is Veronica Ward one of the local ward councillors? I know that she was instrumental in ensuring Fisher FC's new ground being built and she supported the efforts of the club to return to Rotherhithe. She did this in her capacity as council cabinet member for culture, leisure, sport and volunteering. From her previous efforts, it would seem likely that she would be on our side, and would actively support our cause.


 
South Camberwell so I'd think so - it must be very close if it doesn't reach to the ground.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 5, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Does the 'Metropolitan Open Land' status include the artificial pitches, does anyone know?


Yes.


el-ahrairah said:


> also, we ought to be in contact with the official DHST.  is anyone here involved in that group in any way that enables them to act as a spokesperson?  i'm a member but only recently joined so havne;t had any real contact yet.


I don't think they have a spokesperson.


sankara said:


> Is Veronica Ward one of the local ward councillors? I know that she was instrumental in ensuring Fisher FC's new ground being built and she supported the efforts of the club to return to Rotherhithe. She did this in her capacity as council cabinet member for culture, leisure, sport and volunteering. From her previous efforts, it would seem likely that she would be on our side, and would actively support our cause.


Yep. She ain't on twitter. I'll email her. We should perhaps each email her: veronica.ward@southwark.gov.uk


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 5, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> .
> 
> I don't think they have a spokesperson.


 
well, we need to be in communication so that our campaigns complement each other.  does it have a chairperson or other hierarchical figures, does anyone know?


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 5, 2014)

Peter John, leader of Southwark Council and the second of three local ward councillors, also opposes a new ground on Greendale: https://twitter.com/peterjohn6/status/431072850293030912

_*Absolutely opposed to any development which jeopardises DHFC or Greendale*
_
Not looking so good for Hadley Property Group's promises.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 5, 2014)

i've received a message from someone involved in the wrexham case with some ideas and solidarity, which is nice.  i'll do a breakdown later!


----------



## sankara (Feb 5, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> We should perhaps each email her: veronica.ward@southwark.gov.uk



I'll get on it tonight when I'm back from work.


----------



## Taper (Feb 5, 2014)

Vornstyle

Well done for eliciting a response from Peter John.

It's your Twitter, but you might follow up on his last reply by getting his committment to meet supporters and/or be kept apprised of developments.   He holds the resources and influence to broker a good solution.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2014)

Good work vornstyle76 !


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 5, 2014)

What hand over are they talking about?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 5, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> What hand over are they talking about?


 
Of the ownership to the development co.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 5, 2014)

I thought it was listed as an asset of community value?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 5, 2014)

Good point - maybe it's not that then.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 5, 2014)

Oh dear...where to start????
no wonder this forum is entitled "chat, *rumours*, reports"

As it stands, from what has been posted, the Supporters' Trust appear to be the ones to save the Club. and how exactly will they do that.  The various debts under the mismanagement of Nick McCormack are rumoured to be around eighty to a hundred thousand pounds! Any ideas how that will be cleared by The Trust? If we wait for them to swing into action then the club will already be shut down!

I'm certainly no advocate of property developers, but if they are as hard-nosed as people on here believe (& yes, they probably are, to an extent, as that's what their job ebtails) they would not lift a finger to help the Club and simply let it die. but it appears they are not doing that and are keen to help the Club out. right now we need a Club to support! First and foremost...that is the most important for me.

I understand they will be holding a public meeting at the ground in the near future, and while it will have a Trust presence I also understand it's not a Trust meeting, but an open one for everyone at the Football Club, be that the trust, The Football Club itself, and many, many individual supporters who are not members of the Trust, and who do not want them to be their mouthpiece.

With regard to Greendale....well people are very keen on quoting elected representatives from the Council...who they might not have the time of day for, or turst, on any other matter. It's well known that politicians can say one thin publically, while having totally opposite private views.

Greendales IS Metropolitan Open Land, and yes that is protected by law. But...it can be de-designated and built on, on built on sensitively. I have no idea what plans might be, but for example...the old all-weather pitch behind the ground, which we lease from the Council is in effect already built on that open space. The rest of it is a crap bit of scrubland.  Nobody is suggesting building housing on there, merely modern sports facilities for the 21st century for our Club.  I am sure there will be land around it that can be used for other community uses, that can benefit the area too.

With regard to our current ground being 'adequate'...no it's certainly not! It might look ok, but it is an extremely poorly designed building, on three levels, which is very expensive to maintain. And we have NO SECURITY OF TENURE. If we have a new ground built, it can be all on the one level, easier to maintain, and we can get a long term lease, which would secure the long-term future of our Club. With a long lease we can apply for grants from various football & non-footballing bodies for lot of projects too.

I, for one, tentatively back the new ground owners, and their willingness to work with us as a Club. Instead of going on about where we might or might not play just as important is who will run the Club. This is the perfect opportunity to force McCormack OUT & to push for a community run club that will ensure that our Club survives for the next hundred years.

So what if the ground is 'next door'? The current stadium holds no emotional attachments, for watching football it's a half-decent ONE SIDED GROUND. Give me a similar, or more basic one, next door with a long-term lease, with a bit of cover behind the goals anyday.

To suggest our Trust will be saviours, is i'm sorry, totally pie in the sky. They don't even have any representatives on the current Football Club committee, which tries to run the football side of things, on a day to day basis.

With regard to other locations in the area, Southwark Sports ground/Peckham Town FC; Pynners Close/wherever...these venues are VERY BASIC and would as hard to build up and to develop, if not harder, to the standard we need to stage Ryman League football, than it would to build on Greendales. Greendales IS our best option. The new ground owners will be happy, and the Football Club will have a long term future.

If we need to stay where we are I will only consider that as a 'fall-back' option, if plans to build on our current site fall through. And it IS somewhere where we have played before, as Greendales was a previous Champion Hill ground for us from 1912 until 1931, & we had huge crowds there, in the high thousands, even reaching five figure gates, on the rare occasion, according to contemporary match reports.

There is no 'spirit' of the Club at the current ground...the 'Spirit' is in the current ground, the old one on the same site, and the previous one which I have just mentioned. As far as I am concerned a ground on Greendales will STILL be Champion Hill...BUT for the first time we have a chance for supporters to have democratic control of our Club through it being run as a community club. Posh houses will be built left, right and centre anyway. Like it or not, no matter how unpalatible that might be, that is modern London in the 21st Century. i can cope with that, if it ensures the future of our Football Club.

It might not sit with one or two of you out there...but you seem happy to have our shirts adorned with Winkworths estate agents, who themselves fuel the private property gentrification of East Dulwich, Peckham & Brixton. So how 'principled' are you really?

With regard to a more 'militant' DHST...well i personally think one of ours must be one of the most poorly led ones in the country, but they seem keen to sign up lots of new members in this 'sudden' time of crisis. There's no need for an alternative one...if you are a member that contact them & call for an extraordinary meeting of members to discuss things, not just one with the developers. An organisation is only as strong as its members, so if you want change within that body and want it to be more pro-active...then push for it from within!

Personally speaking, if people lobby their local MP/councillors/vicars about all this I sincerely hope that it's in favour of a new ground first & foremost which ensures the future of our Club, with community (Ie: fan) ownership. Anything else will be opposed by many other Hamlet fans and split our fans irrevocably, and in my opinion, will lead to the demise of the Club.

But that's just my opinion, what do I know eh? Perhaps we should stop the 'rumours' and wait until we can hear and challenge whatever the Hadley property people put on the table.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 5, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> I thought it was listed as an asset of community value?


Yeah... exactly... I'm not sure what's going on... I can't imagine the Trust just gave up the listing just like that...?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 5, 2014)

What they are referring to is of the ground moving from the administrators selling the ground, to Hadley. I'm not sure of the correct legal term, but maybe this isn't classed as a 'sale'.

I understand the gas has now been re-connected, so we will be able to play at home on Saturday....but have not had that confirmed officially...I also understand a lot more is being paid too...read into that what you will, but it's not from the Trust 'war chest'...


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 5, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi  i'm not sure that anyone has suggested that the DHST will save us.  i think i was the only one who mentioned them and i did so only because i don't know if they have a strategy or not. 

Surely their strategy needs to be to work towards taking the club into fan ownership?


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 5, 2014)

Yeah, I think the vibe regarding the Supporters Trust has been quite critical over these pages.

Glad the gas is back on.


Dulwich Mishi said:


> well people are very keen on quoting elected representatives from the Council...who they might not have the time of day for, or turst, on any other matter. It's well known that politicians can say one thin publically, while having totally opposite private views.


I was asking as neutral a question as possible to see what their public position is, which is very important to know. Would be bizarre to not find out. And yeah, not trusting them etc. when Peter John replied I wondered whether he could remember the last time I tweeted him regarding my suggestion he clear up some fox shit in the Heygate with his mouth.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Feb 5, 2014)

110% agree with Mishi. Hadleys are the  only ones with the financial Muscle needed to save us from oblivion - and it is without a shadow of a doubt, oblivion that we are facing at the moment. They might screw us over, who knows, but if they do, the result will be no worse than the result that looms very ominously at present.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 5, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> Dulwich Mishi  i'm not sure that anyone has suggested that the DHST will save us.  i think i was the only one who mentioned them and i did so only because i don't know if they have a strategy or not.
> 
> Surely their strategy needs to be to work towards taking the club into fan ownership?


 
I don't think it HAS to be. As an ideal fan ownership is great. In practice I think it's difficult to pull off and it's not the only option.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 5, 2014)

Another one. This time Barrie Hargrove from the neighbouring Peckham Ward: 

Edit: ooooh, embedded tweets!


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Feb 5, 2014)

But why?! It's literally scrubland. I'd have thought they'd be happy to let someone sort it out and put it to use. Why are they keen on protecting shitheap?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 5, 2014)

so the concensus is that we negotiatie with Hadley's?

what's our bargaining position going to be?  they;ve got our ground, the money, the lawyers.  we can probably get the weight of public opinion on our side, but what's that worth in the corpocracy that we live in. 

that reads as being quite combative, it's not meant to be, it's a genuine question rather than an attempt to argue with anyone.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 5, 2014)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> But why?! It's literally scrubland. I'd have thought they'd be happy to let someone sort it out and put it to use. Why are they keen on protecting shitheap?


 
Because no-one wants to be the councillor who sold off a public space, i guess.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 5, 2014)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> But why?! It's literally scrubland. I'd have thought they'd be happy to let someone sort it out and put it to use. Why are they keen on protecting shitheap?


Agree it's hardly the garden of Eden. Feel free to wade in on there. I'm gonna maintain my 'neutrality' a wee while to get as many responses from them as possible.


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> Edit: ooooh, embedded tweets!


Sorted for you, squire, courtesy of Lazy Llama


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 5, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> so the concensus is that we negotiatie with Hadley's?
> 
> what's our bargaining position going to be?  they;ve got our ground, the money, the lawyers.  we can probably get the weight of public opinion on our side, but what's that worth in the corpocracy that we live in.
> 
> that reads as being quite combative, it's not meant to be, it's a genuine question rather than an attempt to argue with anyone.


 
The Club ARE dealing with Hadley! Hadley are going through the books of the Limited Company to sort out the mess of debts, and-whether it is for their own needs or not- are appearing to be extremely Football Club positive.

All I can tell you at the moment is that without their current support there would be no Dulwich Hamlet game on Saturday!

Give them a chance....we need everyone to hear what they have to say, before anything happens...the matter's not helped, in my opionion, by the lack of news being put out. Sadly, this is beyond my control, and will hopefully be rectified. Transparency is a wonderful word, but it needs the people who use such a word to mean & understand it, which is why I am pushing, along with others, for the Football Club to be TRANSPARENT and make some information public!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 5, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> so the concensus is that we negotiatie with Hadley's?
> 
> what's our bargaining position going to be?  they;ve got our ground, the money, the lawyers.  we can probably get the weight of public opinion on our side, but what's that worth in the corpocracy that we live in.
> 
> that reads as being quite combative, it's not meant to be, it's a genuine question rather than an attempt to argue with anyone.


 
The bargaining position is simple....we work with them to get ourselves a new ground which we can manage, on a peppercorn long term lease, and build for a community run club which will ensure our future. They are clearly committed to this otherwise they would not be helping the club now.

What do they gain? They gain our supporters supporting their proposals, for which we benefit by having a long term future. If the plans fall through, I do not believe they will cut us adrift, but would have other plans up their sleeve, such as previous suggested building around the ground (not by them, I add, but through McCormack & his cronies) to erect property on our car park, and where our 'white elephant' squash courts are.

They actually need us, even if we need them more. The sooner everything is out in the open & they speak to the fans the better, and that is what I will be pushing for at tomorrow night's Football Committee meeting.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 5, 2014)

Anyway, excuse me not joining in any further comments for a while, even I have a resemblance of a life to lead, will look back again later.
(And I was jesting...I realise I haven't got a life!) ;-)


----------



## damon_th (Feb 5, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> The bargaining position is simple....we work with them to get ourselves a new ground which we can manage, on a peppercorn long term lease, and build for a community run club which will ensure our future. They are clearly committed to this otherwise they would not be helping the club now.
> 
> What do they gain? They gain our supporters supporting their proposals, for which we benefit by having a long term future. If the plans fall through, I do not believe they will cut us adrift, but would have other plans up their sleeve, such as previous suggested building around the ground (not by them, I add, but through McCormack & his cronies) to erect property on our car park, and where our 'white elephant' squash courts are.
> 
> They actually need us, even if we need them more. The sooner everything is out in the open & they speak to the fans the better, and that is what I will be pushing for at tomorrow night's Football Committee meeting.



I've a lot of sympathy for this overall view Mishi but getting into bed with developers very rarely ends well. You've got to make sure you get what you want before they get what they want because you'll find them dropping you like a stone once they've got what they came for. You say "If the plans fall through, I do not believe they will cut us adrift, but would have other plans up their sleeve ..." I'd say that was 99% NOT the case, we'd be screwed.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Feb 5, 2014)

We're 'screwed' anyway Damon.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 5, 2014)

is there any precedent for the developers providing a new ground in situations like this?  that would reassure me a fair bit.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 5, 2014)

Running up to an election in May no councillor or potential councillor will say build on Greendale
one persons S..t heap is another person eco system - its politics

The Council can play an important role in liaising and saying what is or what is not possible legally - that said it will finally end up on Eric pickles desk

With regard to Hadleys, they are property developers, so by all means talk to them (we need to talk to everyone and keep as many onside as possible)

But people know how these companies operate and what the bottom line is

if by helping DHFC they get to their goal of building houses quicker of course they will sign up to helping the club, but then again if Greendale is off dont count your cards

We need to be equidistant from everyone

But publicity is our best weapon - its started so we need to move forward

photo op Saturday ?? - for Southwark news etc........

We have the Gas now for the victory


----------



## damon_th (Feb 5, 2014)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> We're 'screwed' anyway Damon.


Quite possibly. Tho' the worst possible thing is that the developers own the club, which would appear to be on the cards if they're paying players.


----------



## Scutta (Feb 5, 2014)

Until we have clear news (as stated before hopefully there will be a public meeting soon). I dont think we cant make too much of a speculative strategy without possibly risking alienating people or groups who may come in handy later on...be that fans, politicians, developers or residents..



PartisanDulwich said:


> But publicity is our best weapon - its started so we need to move forward
> 
> photo op Saturday ?? - for Southwark news etc........
> 
> We have the Gas now for the victory



THIS. 

Surely more publicity we get in media about how positive we are....the football, the fans and the plight of the club the better......will also add to our bargaining position if more people are aware and get behind the club.....whether that be fans, politicians, developers or residents..

possibly maybe?!


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Feb 5, 2014)

I have mentioned elsewhere that trusting a property developer is a very difficult thing to do, but Hadley's need to be given a chance to prove themselves to us, because if it's true that the Gas is back on because of them and they have contributed to the current playing budget as we will get no more money from McCormack!!

Mishi is right that in an ideal world the best solution for us would be to be relocated to Greendales in a ground more suited to is and cheaper to run and Hadley's doing what they want on the present site!


----------



## Taper (Feb 5, 2014)

I think Mishi talks a lot of sense. Cool dispassionate heads are needed. Such is the value of property now, I wonder whether a limited development (eg car park, squash courts) with an enhanced ground on a long lease on its present site would be the compromise deal which could work for everyone. 

Out of adversity and all that.


----------



## pompeydunc (Feb 5, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Their fans bought the club out of administration I think. Problem with that as far as Dulwich go (aside from them not being in administration) is that it wouldn't sort out the ground issue.



Correct. About 2300 fans paid £1000 each to be a member of the Trust. We have 53% share. Plus 9 fan Presidents who have normal shares of at least £50000 investment each. Also did a deal with property developer to build a Tescos in exchange for securing ground. Sigh. Plus loan from council that has already been repaid.

Dunc


----------



## SDE (Feb 5, 2014)

As an open forum seems to be looming, I thought I'd jot down my burning questions. Perhaps we could all add to this and collate beforehand? Some Qs here can no doubt be answered among ourselves and we can trim so we look in good shape for said meeting and can give them (Hadley) advance notice of what we want to know. Apologies if any of these are old news / well-known Qs.

--Do Hadley have any intention to keep the current pitch / ground as is and build property on Greendales instead?
--The council is determined to rebuff any plans to build a new ground on the protected Greendale site. Why should we think this can be over-turned? And how?
--How much is the current ‘peppercorn’ rent from the FC to the administrators?
--What does the rent pay for – eg, use of pitch and facilities on matchdays only? Cost of hiring bar staff? All costs of running ground day-in-week-out?
--How much are the energy bills per month on average?
--What is the main source(s) of Dulwich Hamlet Football Club Limited’s losses?
--Can one or more parties purchase Nick’s 293k shares at the publically valued price of £1 each? If so, what’s the process?
--What are Dulwich Hamlet Football Club Limited’s assets, P&L for the last 5 years, and current creditors and debtors?
--What was sold and to whom in 2012 to reduce the liabilities (and shareholders’ funds) by £200k?
--Why were there 67 registered employees on an average of £30k pa salaries two years ago? (Compared to 10 people at £19k average the yr before and 2 at £11k the yr before that). Who are they? What is that cost line now?
--What rights do the 57 shareholders (in addition to Nick M) have?

My opinion is that we have two options. A) Be nice, get close to Hadley and work with them to find a resolution - but prep them for the eventuality we will go native if they don't sort us out; B) Be nice, get close to local gov and work with them to find a resolution - but prep them for the eventuality we will go native if they don't sort us out. I very much favour plan B. Can't see prop devvers doing anything for anybody but themselves. They'll string us along and hang us with the rope. Hate to say it, but I think our best (fighting) chance is to go native, big time and ugly, in the hope we garner nationwide outrage. Sooner the better. I say all this knowing I'm not party to the full details, of course. Big caveat. But without knowing the full details, that's how my gut takes me right now. More info would be gooooooood!


----------



## cambelt (Feb 5, 2014)

Ultimately, can't Hadley just evict us and let the ground lie derelict for a few years if they don't get their way with development plans? Our's seems to be a fairly weak bargaining position unless the council can be embarrassed into action over the Greendale site.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 5, 2014)

--Do Hadley have any intention to keep the current pitch / ground as is and build property on Greendales instead?
*I would very much doubt it. Greendales is Metropolitan Open Land, not owned by them, it is currently Southwark Council land, leased to Dulwich Hamlet Football Club Limited. Having as sports facility on there is much more feasible, despite it being MOL. And there is already a football pitch on there, albeit without the surrounding facilities for spectators.*

--The council is determined to rebuff any plans to build a new ground on the protected Greendale site. Why should we think this can be over-turned? And how?
*This depends what you term as 'the council'. Current elected representatives are currently speaking out against it, but there are Council elections coming up in May. Politicianc can easily change their mind, and they are influenced by the advice of planning officers. With the failed Homebase scheme planning officers reccomended that the develelopment be accepted. Their is no reason, why Councillors may not actually accept their advice this time.*

--How much is the current ‘peppercorn’ rent from the FC to the administrators?
*'peppercorn' stands for what in means legally...in effect we are rent free, and were so under DHPD Ltd.*

--What does the rent pay for – eg, use of pitch and facilities on matchdays only? Cost of hiring bar staff? All costs of running ground day-in-week-out?
*Sorry, I don't follow the question. We do not get any rent money. The rent that we pay, or not, the 'peppercorn rent' means Dulwich Hamlet Football Club Limited (that is Nick McCormack) run & manage everything. That means the Health Club facilities, the ground, the all-weather pitch, car boot sale rent & the car wash rent; the lot. the Limited Company are responsible for all bills, including running costs, utilities & staff wages.*

--How much are the energy bills per month on average?
*I have no idea. the Football Club committee have never been told this, unless they are due to be cut off, in the case of the electricity. Nobody from the football Company were told anything about the gas bill, until it had been disconnected.*

--What is the main source(s) of Dulwich Hamlet Football Club Limited’s losses?
*Nobody knows...bills not paid! At the moment only McCormack can answer that.*

--Can one or more parties purchase Nick’s 293k shares at the publically valued price of £1 each? If so, what’s the process?
*I have no idea. as I understand it shares were finally offered from him to the Dulwich Hamlet Supporters Trust last year at one pound each. Clearly they are only worth a fraction of that, so they declined. Though I also understand that they did not put the offer to the membership, nor did they put in an offer at a reduced price. Which I think is quite shocking really.*

--What are Dulwich Hamlet Football Club Limited’s assets, P&L for the last 5 years, and current creditors and debtors?
*Ditto, only McCormack can answer that.*

--What was sold and to whom in 2012 to reduce the liabilities (and shareholders’ funds) by £200k?
*I am not sure, but my guess is that this were loans from Sami Muduroglu to the Club, I have no idea if they would have been in his name or another company. And these loans were written off, therefore disappearing from the balance book. But I am not a business person, so do not know the technical terms.*

--Why were there 67 registered employees on an average of £30k pa salaries two years ago? (Compared to 10 people at £19k average the yr before and 2 at £11k the yr before that). Who are they? What is that cost line now?
*Ditto, again! Only McCormack can answer that.*

--What rights do the 57 shareholders (in addition to Nick M) have?
*Basic voting rights, at the Annual shareholders meeting, and the right to speak at it. But they are not held.*

For anyone who reads this, my answers do NOT represent anything official from the Football Club, they are my own answers and personal opinions.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 5, 2014)

cambelt said:


> Ultimately, can't Hadley just evict us and let the ground lie derelict for a few years if they don't get their way with development plans? Our's seems to be a fairly weak bargaining position unless the council can be embarrassed into action over the Greendale site.


 They could...but I do not believe they will. Someone has already stated that they made a financial contibution to the team wage budget last week. I personally believe that they want to work with the Football Club, to get their preferred option of building us a ground next door, and helping to secure the future of the Club.
As it stands, the Club WILL die. even if it goes pear-shaped later if they renege on what I am hearing, we will at least make the end of the season. Things are still being sorted, I  understand. I realise this is a bit vague, but there should be public official statements soon.
Be patient, and wait to hear what they say, that's what I suggest, believe me...if the times comes to turn on anyone then I will when the time comes. At the moment I am tentatively optimistic for the short-term future.


----------



## cambelt (Feb 5, 2014)

Mishi, 
Completely agree with the stance you're suggesting. By the sound of it we're more likely to survive by siding with the developers than by any other action, even if that doesn't raise the odds that much. It's not the right time antagonise any of the participants yet.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 5, 2014)

So demand one

"Open the books"

Lets get an accountant to get to the bottom of these accounts ?

I know it wont be easy

But surely given the plight of the club nobody could at least morally oppose this


----------



## SDE (Feb 5, 2014)

Cheers, Mish! Great to get some answers and clarifications. Might just have been me but I've been assuming people were using 'peppercorn' to mean minimal. 

Most of those Qs unanswered still though, clearly. I guess we really need Nick M in the proverbial dock to unveil some transparency and / or a gathering with Hadley before most of us can form true opinions on any of this and help plough a proper channel to new, bright and pleasant lands. 

HASHTAGINFO


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 5, 2014)

I've been through all this ground ownership/administration stuff with Luton. Several times! Hard grinding stuff. I'm very wary about developers making promises and bearing gifts at a time the club is vulnerable. Why are Hadley's paying the wages and gas bill? Sure, let's hear them out, but it sounds too good to be true imo. I'd be very happy to be proved wrong though.

The key is we get organised among ourselves and communicate.

On another point, I might pack a sandwich and a few beers one Sunday soon and go and sit in greendales for a few hours….and see whether the local nimbys actually use it to walk their dogs etc, or whether it is just unused scrub land. Used to occasionally go there to chill back in the day…it;s been a while!


----------



## EDC (Feb 5, 2014)

I've walked my dog there (once), it's fucking horrible stinks of fox shit and god knows what else.  You can bet most of those objecting to anything happening with the land have never been there and have no reason to.  I'm sure the majority of those living in the flats overlooking it would rather look into a modern football ground playing attractive football for free.


----------



## SDE (Feb 6, 2014)

The desperate hope in me says... I can't see a case for preserving Greendales once the issue is pushed hard enough - just imagine if it's 4 local simpering households versus 800 vociferous but articulate community-driven sports-entertainment wizards. On that basis, we could get a new ground on there. But that feels like a big BIG hope as it's much against the opinions of local MPs. 

Meanwhile... Someone paying to turn the gas back on and budgeting even a few hundred £k to keep us running for a while means sod all. That's peanuts to them. And well worth their while if it keeps us quiet for a bit while longer term plans die out. That said, ain't seen or heard their plans so will deffo reserve judgement. Bottom line = need more NickM related facts and continued open discussions, else we'll all end up splintering into umpteen thought factions and go mental contemplating every possible outcome under the sun.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 6, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I've been through all this ground ownership/administration stuff with Luton. Several times! Hard grinding stuff. I'm very wary about developers making promises and bearing gifts at a time the club is vulnerable. Why are Hadley's paying the wages and gas bill? Sure, let's hear them out, but it sounds too good to be true imo. I'd be very happy to be proved wrong though.


What I was trying to articulate here was: I don't want to be in the position of blindly supporting the developer in their quest to build housing on our ground, without having any guarantees re greendales. You could say that already our opinions are being 'managed' with the offer of a new ground.

At the fans meeting about a year ago it was believed there was a possibility of building in the car parks and on the squash courts…if that's still a possibility I imagine the developers would be keen to do that first: it's the easiest bit, would start generating them some cash and would enable discussions re: the rest of the site to be ongoing. As I mentioned in a previous post, all this won't happen overnight so surely in the short term we need to be pushing for a short term extension to the current lease.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 6, 2014)

PartisanDulwich said:


> So demand one
> 
> "Open the books"
> 
> ...


 
At the moment we are a run as a private company...this is easier said than done. The accounts are legally passed and accepted by both company law & the Football Association, and are already in the public domain at Companies House.

There is no reason for the current owner to offer anything else.

Why not wait a few days, or a couple of weeks, whatever...and see how things pan out?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 6, 2014)

SDE said:


> The desperate hope in me says... I can't see a case for preserving Greendales once the issue is pushed hard enough - just imagine if it's 4 local simpering households versus 800 vociferous but articulate community-driven sports-entertainment wizards. On that basis, we could get a new ground on there.


Like. And I hope you're right!



SDE said:


> Meanwhile... Someone paying to turn the gas back on and budgeting even a few hundred £k to keep us running for a while means sod all. That's peanuts to them. And well worth their while if it keeps us quiet for a bit while longer term plans die out. That said, ain't seen or heard their plans so will deffo reserve judgement.


As long as the money Hadleys are generously providing isn't going to the club in the form of loans…


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 6, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> At the moment we are a run as a private company...this is easier said than done. The accounts are legally passed and accepted by both company law & the Football Association, and are already in the public domain at Companies House.


PartisanDulwich I doubt 'the accounts' would give you what you want anyway - they would be top line figures. I strongly doubt they would detail how much we took through the turnstiles/bar etc for each game.


----------



## damon_th (Feb 6, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> .


I've got some from the final game of last season, will dig them out.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 6, 2014)

SDE said:


> --Why were there 67 registered employees on an average of £30k pa salaries two years ago? (Compared to 10 people at £19k average the yr before and 2 at £11k the yr before that). Who are they? What is that cost line now?


Quoting this one purely because it's absolutely incredible. So dodgy. There's absolutely no doubt that getting rid of the current ownership is a positive.


----------



## damon_th (Feb 6, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> .



Here you go, lifting the cup, added to the original album ... I remember now why I omitted them. Have seen him at a game early this season but it's rare and he'll never return now. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...342359.1073741829.156412412358&type=3&theater https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...342359.1073741829.156412412358&type=3&theater


----------



## Yorick (Feb 6, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


>


 
Good work - it might also be useful to try and get a comment from the people standing to be Labour PPC for Dulwich and West Norwood. Obviously, none of them will be an MP until next year, but it would be good if the issue was raised with them now: I'm sure they'd be keen to be seen as active on local campaigns. So far I think Anne Fairweather, Fiona Twycross, Sally Prentice, Helen Hayes and Amy Lame (twitters attached) have announced they're standing.

The councillors saying they're "opposed to moving the current ground" means that they may well have to become involved in a camapaign to save Champion Hill. Perhaps be good to get quotes confirming their priority is ensuring Dulwich Hamlet have somewhere to play next season/have long-term security/continue their unstoppable rise to the summit of sexy world football.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 6, 2014)

I think Champion Hill currently falls in the Camberwell & Peckham constituency. Though current Dulwich & West Norwood MP Tessa Jowell has voiced vague support for Dulwich Hamlet surviving in the area. It will obviously help if she's replaced by someone of a similar (or even stronger) opinion.

It is perfectly plausible that the councillors (those who are re-elected) will change their minds (or have their minds changed for them). Worth noting that this whole process is liable to take years (I found a case where it took Hadley 4 years to start work on an old industrial estate in Walthamstow due to planning appeals at different levels - and I think it had far less protection [if any] than Greendale). So we could be playing at Champion Hill for many seasons to come regardless of whatever solution eventually emerges (the nightmare flipside would be groundsharing somewhere else whilst years of planning crap drags on... hopefully we wouldn't have to move until a new ground was ready - one to ask when we get the opportunity).


----------



## Onket (Feb 6, 2014)

Amy Lame is standing for selection as the L*bour party candidate for Dulwich and West Norwood.

http://www.amylame.com/


----------



## G Man (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm mostly just reading with great interest and absorbing, the machinations of saving a football club is totally new to me!

Just an idea...maybe it's too early yet...but perhaps somebody could try to get there voice heard on a radio football phone-in, such as 606 on five live or talksport, the non-league show etc to bring the issue to the wider footballing community. It may be too early yet as Mishi says (not being in full possession of all the facts) to do anything drastic but I'm sure the football 'community' (whatever that means these days) would be be concerned to hear of the possible demise of a very famous non-league club, who are currently thriving, going to the wall.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 6, 2014)

"The councillors saying they're "opposed to moving the current ground" means that they may well have to become involved in a camapaign to save Champion Hill."

I think you are jumping the gun here..
Without a doubt ONE HUNDRED PER CENT the preferred option of Dulwich Hamlet Football Club will be to support the developers in relocating our Club onto Greendales. I am certain of that.

Keeping us at the current Champion Hill will be the 'fall back' option is this fails.

Make no mistake that is what will be the Club position, as far as I am concerned, and I will fully support that.

But until we hear from the new ground owners in the next few weeks hopefully I fail to see how some of you can draw up 'battle plans' until more is known.

But make no mistake...bills are being paid, and it's NOT by McCormack. Time to direct your anger to the right people...

Unless you feel saving the current ground and not building on Greendales is more important than the continued existence of the football club some of you profess to care about so much.

I, for one, do not want to watch an AFC Dulwich Hamlet 1893 type re-incarnation in a field playing around a roped off pitch with no other facilities, in the lower reaches of the Kent County League...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 6, 2014)

G Man said:


> I'm mostly just reading with great interest and absorbing, the machinations of saving a football club is totally new to me!
> 
> Just an idea...maybe it's too early yet...but perhaps somebody could try to get there voice heard on a radio football phone-in, such as 606 on five live or talksport, the non-league show etc to bring the issue to the wider footballing community. It may be too early yet as Mishi says (not being in full possession of all the facts) to do anything drastic but I'm sure the football 'community' (whatever that means these days) would be be concerned to hear of the possible demise of a very famous non-league club, who are currently thriving, going to the wall.


 
Any Club could go to wall...as it stands AT THIS VERY MINUTE I believe there IS a medium to long term future for our Football Club...

As you say....IT'S TOO EARLY YET (with people) NOT BEING IN FULL POSSESSION OF THE FACTS....


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 6, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Unless you feel saving the current ground and not building on Greendales is more important than the continued existence of the football club some of you profess to care about so much.


Why are you making snidey little digs like this?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 6, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> PartisanDulwich I doubt 'the accounts' would give you what you want anyway - they would be top line figures. I strongly doubt they would detail how much we took through the turnstiles/bar etc for each game.



Yes definitely. It would probably all be under 'trading income' as a single figure. To get any more detail you'd need to persuade them to allow you to inspect the books (or Sage files these days). Or get yourself appointed as their auditor.


----------



## Scutta (Feb 6, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> Why are you making snidey little digs like this?



not sure its a snidey dig...just being blunt about what's more important the stadium or the club?


----------



## Onket (Feb 6, 2014)

Talking of 'the media', maybe someone like-

http://www.standamf.com/ Stand (Against Modern Football) fanzine

and

http://supportersnotcustomers.com/ Blog

would be interested in running a story? We've certainly got the photos, writers, matchday posters, flags, etc to make it interesting....


----------



## Taper (Feb 6, 2014)

I think what is called for at present is a purposeful and dispassionate series of conversations with Hadley, based on what they say are their aspirations for the club and the ground.  As Mishi says, they have the potential to provide a long term stable footing for the club.  So there is no need for a counsel of despair.  Nor imv is there anything to benefit fans at present rushing to the media, who might want to overplay the crisis/evil-developer spin of this story.


----------



## Yorick (Feb 6, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> "The councillors saying they're "opposed to moving the current ground" means that they may well have to become involved in a camapaign to save Champion Hill."
> 
> I think you are jumping the gun here..
> Without a doubt ONE HUNDRED PER CENT the preferred option of Dulwich Hamlet Football Club will be to support the developers in relocating our Club onto Greendales. I am certain of that.
> ...


 
I'm happy to accept that, but if local councillors (inclding the council leader) are so staunchly against that option at this stage I can see it being an unlikely outcome. In which case, they would then be helpful allies for our fallback option. I have no problem with supporting a move to Greendales, but don't think it's jumping the gun to consider what might be useful if that turns out to be a bit of a non-starter. Obviously, we should be asking why the council are opposed to the move, and Hadley would hopefully seek to address their concerns in any proposal.



vornstyle76 said:


> I think Champion Hill currently falls in the Camberwell & Peckham constituency.


 
Hadn't realised this. Maybe we could raise something with both Harriet Harman and Jowell, if only to get some vague public support on the matter.


----------



## damon_th (Feb 6, 2014)

Quick query on the electric bill. Does anyone actually know who paid it? Would be interesting to know [and I do mean the electric bill, tho' it would also be nice to know for certain who paid the gas].

Also, if you're the kind of person who doesn't see the importance of paying monthly/quarterly utility bills because the club might not exist soon, a bill that only crops up once a year (HMRC) is likely to be even lower down the priority list. Brace yourselves.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 6, 2014)

damon_th said:


> Quick query on the electric bill. Does anyone actually know who paid it? Would be interesting to know.



My guess (and it is pure speculation) would be that a payment plan has been agreed rather than it being paid off.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2014)

I got my supporters trust newsletter today. There's a lot to get my head around in there.

I mentioned this before, but given the way things are changing, do you think a dedicated Hamlet forum might be an idea because I fear that the financial stuff is getting lost in this thread. The advantages of such a public forum would be that a lot more people would be able to keep track of what's going on, and we could start specific threads on the important issues. 

Just a thought...


----------



## damon_th (Feb 6, 2014)

editor said:


> I got my supporters trust newsletter today. There's a lot to get my head around in there.
> 
> I mentioned this before, but given the way things are changing, do you think a dedicated Hamlet forum might be an idea because I fear that the financial stuff is getting lost in this thread. The advantages of such a public forum would be that a lot more people would be able to keep track of what's going on, and we could start specific threads on the important issues.
> 
> Just a thought...


There is one. Whether this chat would be welcome on there is another matter. http://forums.footballwebpages.co.uk/forum.jsp?id=264


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2014)

damon_th said:


> There is one. Whether this chat would be welcome on there is another matter. http://forums.footballwebpages.co.uk/forum.jsp?id=264


I've tried to use that forum but it is a bugger to read/navigate. Bit too 'austerity' for me!

I don't want to take traffic from there but the reason I'm suggesting setting up a forum here is that it would almost certainly reach far more people, given the popularity of these boards. I'd be happy to host that forum here as well. But it's just an idea....


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2014)

Update:


> Some of you may have seen sensational headlines in the 'Southwark News' today stating: "Gas cut-off could see Bury fixture postponed"
> 
> Dulwich Hamlet fans can be reassured that the game on Saturday will play, kick off at three o'clock.
> 
> ...


----------



## damon_th (Feb 6, 2014)

editor said:


> I've tried to use that forum but it is a bugger to read/navigate. Bit too 'austerity' for me!
> 
> I don't want to take traffic from there but the reason I'm suggesting setting up a forum here is that it would almost certainly reach far more people, given the popularity of these boards. I'd be happy to host that forum here as well. But it's just an idea....


It's a good idea, in my humble ... etc.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 6, 2014)

editor said:


> I've tried to use that forum but it is a bugger to read/navigate. Bit too 'austerity' for me!
> 
> I don't want to take traffic from there but the reason I'm suggesting setting up a forum here is that it would almost certainly reach far more people, given the popularity of these boards. I'd be happy to host that forum here as well. But it's just an idea....



Maybe a second thread would do it? A 'football' thread and a 'finance/ground etc' thread. The two side of the conversation seem separate enough that it should work OK.


----------



## Scutta (Feb 6, 2014)

WEATHER LOOKS SHIT


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Feb 6, 2014)

As mentioned there already is a supporters forum, which is run by myself, it is easy to use and many supporters do use it!

It would be better to keep everything in one place as we are staring to repeat ourselves, I only joined this one to read this thread, there is nothing else on this forum that interests me, but it is to long now!!

If a thread was started on the other in could be stuck at the top, just an idea!

Plus other forum is linked to official Club website!


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2014)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> If a thread was started on the other in could be stuck at the top, just an idea!
> 
> Plus other forum is linked to official Club website!


My only interest here in ensuring that as many people as possible get to read about what's happening at Hamlet, and that includes fans of other teams as well as the press/local politicians (of which more than a few browse these boards). This thread has already been read over 67,000 times and that's not including the tens of thousands of page hits from the linked Brixton Buzz articles.

With the greatest of respect, the forum that you're running - while being a great resource - is unlikely to be read by anyone other than Hamlet fans and thus have something of a limited reach - and if things are going the way they seem to be going, we're going to need all the attention and coverage we can get.


----------



## Scutta (Feb 6, 2014)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> As mentioned there already is a supporters forum, which is run by myself, it is easy to use and many supporters do use it!
> 
> It would be better to keep everything in one place as we are staring to repeat ourselves, I only joined this one to read this thread, there is nothing else on this forum that interests me, but it is to long now!!
> 
> ...





editor said:


> My only interest here in ensuring that as many people as possible get to read about what's happening at Hamlet, and that includes fans of other teams as well as the press/local politicians (of which more than a few browse these boards). This thread has already been read over 67,000 times and that's not including the tens of thousands of page hits from the linked Brixton Buzz articles.
> 
> With the greatest of respect, the forum that you're running - while being a great resource - is unlikely to be read by anyone other than Hamlet fans and thus have something of a limited reach and if things are going the way they seem to be going, We're going to need all the attention and coverage we can get.




Maybe you guys could work together  2 heads better than one etc


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 6, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> Why are you making snidey little digs like this?


 It's NOT a snidey dig...it really is a choice!
Believe me, if I were making 'snidey digs', as you so snidely put it then you would know about it.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 6, 2014)

damon_th said:


> Quick query on the electric bill. Does anyone actually know who paid it? Would be interesting to know [and I do mean the electric bill, tho' it would also be nice to know for certain who paid the gas].
> 
> Also, if you're the kind of person who doesn't see the importance of paying monthly/quarterly utility bills because the club might not exist soon, a bill that only crops up once a year (HMRC) is likely to be even lower down the priority list. Brace yourselves.


 
It's not in the public domain yet....but one thing for sure...it's NOT the Councillors who want us to remain at Champion Hill, and it's NOT McCormack! I understand that the bills are being paid from the same source, but FFS...be patient...I am sure announcments will be made in the not too distant future. What would you rather, not know & they're paid, or for them not to be paid and the Club SHUT DOWN by the Football Association and the Isthmian League?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 6, 2014)

"As long as the money Hadleys are generously providing isn't going to the club in the form of loans..." 

I do not know the answer to this...but, in the worst case scenario, imagine if it is..AT LEAST WE WILL FINISH THE SEASON!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 6, 2014)

editor said:


> I've tried to use that forum but it is a bugger to read/navigate. Bit too 'austerity' for me!
> 
> I don't want to take traffic from there but the reason I'm suggesting setting up a forum here is that it would almost certainly reach far more people, given the popularity of these boards. I'd be happy to host that forum here as well. But it's just an idea....


 
Sorry, son't understand ? bit too 'austerity'?

The other forum is open for anyone to post on, it's not an official club one, and never has been.
Personally I prefer that as each thread tends to stick to a certain subject.

This one is one continuous thread, which I find much more difficult to follow. And despite this one being the 'right on' one, the other one is much more open, as you don't have to register to post...how's that for 'democaracy' eh? ;-)

To be honest, the old one has always been the one fans look at most, and this one I only really keep an eye on, not contributing too much, because it is one long continuos thing, which I personally find a pain. Each to their own...

To set up a third one, as this is-in effect' the forum for 'newveau' fans, would be ludicrous!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 6, 2014)

damon_th said:


> There is one. Whether this chat would be welcome on there is another matter. http://forums.footballwebpages.co.uk/forum.jsp?id=264


 
Why would it not be welcome? Good grief!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 6, 2014)

With the greatest of respect, the forum that you're running - while being a great resource - is unlikely to be read by anyone other than Hamlet fans and thus have something of a limited reach - and if things are going the way they seem to be going, we're going to need all the attention and coverage we can get.[/quote]

What exactly is the way things are going?

As I see it the Club has been run into the ground by the current owners, and has come very close to folding, despite the enthusiasm on & off the pitch. We now, potentially, have an opportunity to try to turn the Club into a Community-owned & run one, with a manageable ground next door on Greendales...which would totally secure the Club for future generations....

Instead of posting & running round like headless chickens lets wait to see what pans out over the next couple of weeks, before getting the wider football world in a panic. Otherwise, if things do go pearshaped, they will be less inclined to listen, because they've all heard it before.

I say listen to the developers, see if & how it will benefit our Club, and if that doesn't suit the needs of the Club...then is the time to get into full gear...

Oh, and believe it or not, there are quite a few Hamlet fans who have no concerns about most of your widfer audience, but are deeply passionate about the future of Dulwich Hamlet Football Club.

I, for one, if there is to be a campaign SUPPORTING a ground on Greendales, will not post on here...because the LAST thing I would want to do is let the opposition middle class NIMBYs know what's happening...


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 6, 2014)

right on?

newveau?

not being snidey?

whilst you make some good and intelligent posts on the subject Mishi, you're very good at sly digs at those you're trying to convince.


----------



## LJ_Ben (Feb 6, 2014)

For what it's worth, I had some dealing with Hadley Property Group a few years back when they used to be called Hadley Homes. My company at the time (I no longer work there) did some work for them and in my personal opinion they were NOT a nice bunch... constant cost-chipping, failing to pay invoices, and generally being rather unpleasant rather soured the relationship. Their marketing director was a pretty unpleasant character and not easy to work with at all. In meetings they gave the impression of knowing how to skirt round planning problems and generally cutting corners. I'd certainly never buy a home from them.

People and companies can change of course, and I'm not suggesting they did anything illegal... but speaking personally I would take their promises and support with a large dose of salt, as I would with any developer.

Mishi knows far more than anyone else about this stuff though, and if he says Greendales is our best option, I'm minded to believe him. I sincerely hope, as he indicates, that there will be a lot more concrete information coming out shortly.


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Feb 6, 2014)

editor said:


> With the greatest of respect, the forum that you're running - while being a great resource - is unlikely to be read by anyone other than Hamlet fans and thus have something of a limited reach - and if things are going the way they seem to be going, we're going to need all the attention and coverage we can get.



I thing your wrong there! We have regular posters on that forum from other Clubs and as mentioned it is linked to Club Website so anyone looking on there for a supporters forum will find that one!

Plus a google search of Dulwich Hamlet Supporters forum will also bring that one up I believe!!

But it's not a competition we all need to be pulling in the same direction using all levels of communication that we can!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 6, 2014)

@ LJ_Ben - oh, i think he's right at the moment.  in the face of the information he's offered and his arguments i am persuaded  yes, hang fire on anything until we have some more solid information to go on. i just don't like the fact that he clearly doesn't have any respect for newer fans or their opinions.  nor am i entirely comfortable with trusting hadley's but what option do we have at the moment?


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Sorry, son't understand ? bit too 'austerity'?


Yes, I find the interface really old fashioned and clunky, but if it suits your tastes, that's great. 



Dulwich Mishi said:


> Personally I prefer that as each thread tends to stick to a certain subject.


Which was why I suggested a separate forum here, or perhaps other, more specific threads on related topics. 


Dulwich Mishi said:


> This one is one continuous thread, which I find much more difficult to follow. And despite this one being the 'right on' one, the other one is much more open, as you don't have to register to post...how's that for 'democaracy' eh? ;-)


Anyone can register so I'm not sure where 'democracy' comes into it.


Dulwich Mishi said:


> To set up a third one, as this is-in effect' the forum for 'newveau' fans, would be ludicrous!


This thread is for any fans who want to post here, and I wouldn't get too sneery about 'newveau' fans because the club needs them as much as it needs the old fans.


----------



## Scutta (Feb 6, 2014)

....solidarity... working together.... this should be a no brainer.. come on guys...

lets try and pull in the same direction....

and as i said and others before lets get some concrete news and understanding before we all go off half cocked


----------



## Scutta (Feb 6, 2014)

sort of remembered why before this thread, I hadnt posted on Urban since 2008/9!


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2014)

Scutta said:


> sort of remembered why before this thread, I hadnt posted on Urban since 2008/9!


Well, people are passionate about the club and it's proving to be really frustrating trying to get a clear picture of what's happening, so I can see why people might get a little bit jumpy.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Feb 6, 2014)

Easy tigers. We all need to be friends right now. In fighting is the last thing we need. Lets just focus on Saturday, wait for announcements and for Hadleys to show their hand. Besides, we've got a league to win.


----------



## damon_th (Feb 6, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> It's not in the public domain yet....but one thing for sure...it's NOT the Councillors who want us to remain at Champion Hill, and it's NOT McCormack! I understand that the bills are being paid from the same source, but FFS...be patient...I am sure announcments will be made in the not too distant future. What would you rather, not know & they're paid, or for them not to be paid and the Club SHUT DOWN by the Football Association and the Isthmian League?


Blimey Mishi I was just asking a question, putting it out there, wouldn't expect an immediate answer and was just wondering if anyone knew! CAPS LOCK AND FFS not required. Glad it's been paid but that doesn't actually mean who paid it isn't important.

As an aside, I've been trying to summarise the shenanigans for therealfacup website all day, ended up with 3000 words, which isn't exactly a succinct summary!


----------



## EDC (Feb 6, 2014)

Would failure to fulfil a fixture other than a weather postponement result in a points deduction or fine or both?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 6, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> right on?
> 
> newveau?
> 
> ...


 
They're not meant to be intentionally snidey, but it's the way I describe our fanbase, which in the last couple of seasons has grown and expanded way beyond my wildest dreams.

I call myself an 'old school dinasaur' fan...and any of the recent supporters 'newveau' fans. That is just my joking description, which I use a lot, but deep down I am as one, and proud of, the 'newveau' fans. It's true that some old school fans are still a little bemused and even, dare i say it, alienated, by the new fans...but I thinkit's fucking marvellous! Truth be told in all my, coming up to forty, years of supporting The Hamlet man & boy, I've never known anything like it.
And you know what, part of that scares me. I have these nightmare made-up visions of Gavin leaving, and the Club droping down into obscurity again. By obscurity I mean not gonig a division down, but playing bland football that doesn't excite. Never really challenging for anything, with crowds of a couple of hundred, mainly moaning middle aged men, which we had turned into if you turn the clock back even less than a decade.
Truth is...deep down, in my heart, I am shit scared of things going pear-shaped & not knowing if all of you recent fans will be in it for the long haul....you know, no matter what the weather, whatever the football...you will be there.
The support we have may be bettered numerically by some clubs, but in terms of what we are, and how we support, we are without a doubt unique at our level...and I am scared of losing that if we struggle and you lot fuck off...it will feel like you have just teased me!

I don't expect you all to agree with me, but part of the way I express myself is just the way I am. Sometimes that's not conveyed properly over an internet forum, but one thing for sure I'm certainly not out to 'split' our support...I love our support!

I grew up on the estate behind the ground, that's how I started supporting the Club as a boy...and in my late teens I was once called an 'inverted snob'....I had to look it up in a dictionary!

*English definition of “inverted snob” *

*inverted snob*
noun UK disapproving
› a person who makes it known that they do not like things related to high social position but approve of things related to low social position


To be honest I've never grown out of that, which is why I refer to our more recent fans a 'newveaus'...what opposition fans call 'hipsters'. I have no idea if you are the 'hipsters' that some of you seem to despise...simply because I wouldn't have a fucking clue what a 'hipster' was.

To be fair, I'm just probably getting 'worn down' by keeping an eye on this messageboard, which seems to be taking up most of my lunch & tea breaks over the last couple of days...

Not helped by the two personal threatening phone calls I've just had from Nick McCormack himself in the last few minutes! But there you go...


----------



## Scutta (Feb 6, 2014)

Well said Mishi!

now lets top bitching and carry on enjoying this and make sure we don't loose what we have!!! Lets see what happens and what is announced and make a sensible and well-informed plan of action........ together... 



Dulwich Mishi said:


> Not helped by the two personal threatening phone calls I've just had from Nick McCormack himself in the last few minutes! But there you go...



Not the right place to ask what was said, I'm guessing!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 6, 2014)

fair play.  let's be friends!  your knowledge of and devotion to dulwich hamlet is recognised!  i'm a bit of an inverted snob myself so i'm not about to have a go about that


----------



## damon_th (Feb 6, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I call myself an 'old school dinasaur' fan...and any of the recent supporters 'newveau' fans. That is just my joking description, which I use a lot, but deep down I am as one, and proud of, the 'newveau' fans. It's true that some old school fans are still a little bemused and even, dare i say it, alienated, by the new fans...but I thinkit's fucking marvellous! Truth be told in all my, coming up to forty, years of supporting The Hamlet man & boy, I've never known anything like it.
> And you know what, part of that scares me. I have these nightmare made-up visions of Gavin leaving, and the Club droping down into obscurity again. By obscurity I mean not gonig a division down, but playing bland football that doesn't excite. Never really challenging for anything, with crowds of a couple of hundred, mainly moaning middle aged men, which we had turned into if you turn the clock back even less than a decade.
> Truth is...deep down, in my heart, I am shit scared of things going pear-shaped & not knowing if all of you recent fans will be in it for the long haul....you know, no matter what the weather, whatever the football...you will be there.
> The support we have may be bettered numerically by some clubs, but in terms of what we are, and how we support, we are without a doubt unique at our level...and I am scared of losing that if we struggle and you lot fuck off...it will feel like you have just teased me!



I just took my hat off to this post [I was wearing one, it's freezing in here!]


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Feb 6, 2014)

Marvellous. Good post Mish. I'll join in asking with Scutta: can you tell us what the calls were about?


----------



## SDE (Feb 6, 2014)

Mishi! Mishi! Mishi!


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I have these nightmare made-up visions of Gavin leaving, and the Club droping down into obscurity again. By obscurity I mean not gonig a division down, but playing bland football that doesn't excite.


I'd like to think that with the unique nature of the crowd - and they way they carry on singing even after defeat (see: Kingstonian away) - they wouldn't _let _the players get away with bland football. 

All that singing and voodoo-stickery must have a tremendously positive effect on them, I reckon


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2014)

A few more photos have been added to the report from Tuesday's heroics.  











http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/02/...-victory-over-east-thurrock-in-deepest-essex/


----------



## damon_th (Feb 6, 2014)

200% synopsis of the current state of play. Nowt new, just a summary. http://twohundredpercent.net/?p=25367


----------



## TopCat (Feb 6, 2014)

So, can't make this weekend but he forthcoming game against the pigs looks like a good 'un.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 6, 2014)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Marvellous. Good post Mish. I'll join in asking with Scutta: can you tell us what the calls were about?


 
It's fair to say he wasn't the happiest, having read the forums himself. Called me several things, made a few comments, and was extremely unhappy that I was seemingly stirring things up on messageboards, while not saying anything to his face.

It was a brief conversation, he was quite angry & I didn't want to prolong it, especially as I was also at work. Also, it was a phone call, so I have no actual proof of what he said. Though I did report it in a letter to the Football Club committee tonight, so there is my record of the calls taking place.

Just under an hour later I received a text message from him, as he said to me that he doesn't have to explain himself on messageboards it's not for me to defend his record on here....what I can do is repeat some of his text message...which I have shown to other people, so it has been witnessed:

"You don't know what I have done for the club and how much I love it. I have put vast amounts of my own personal savings into the club but why the fuck should I have to go onto message boards to justify myself".....and......there was more.....among other stuff in similar vein: "Now I'm painted as the villian and all of these brave people including yourself are slagging me off behind the keyboards. Most of these cunts have been around 5 minutes and are clueless about the club. But you should know better and to actively encourage people to vent their anger towards me is unacceptable. I will see you on tuesday night!"

I won't comment further on what he's said here....I think HE has said it all.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Feb 6, 2014)

If what McCormack is saying above is true - and in absolute fairness I know some of it is - then we need a meeting/forum more than ever. Clearly NM feels he has his side to the story and so I think now is a good time to tell it. He hasn't helped himself at times with the ongoing lack of statements or communication with supporters, but nonetheless he's entitled to have his say and call it how he sees it.

It really is time for transparency now.


----------



## SDE (Feb 6, 2014)

Bloody hell.


----------



## pompeydunc (Feb 7, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Most of these cunts have been around 5 minutes and are clueless about the club. But you should know better and to actively encourage people to vent their anger towards me is unacceptable. I will see you on tuesday night!"
> 
> I won't comment further on what he's said here....I think HE has said it all.



What a lovely way to encourage new support Mr Owner.

Love,

A clueless cunt who has been around 5 minutes.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 7, 2014)

crikey


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 7, 2014)

Unfair to blame Mishi for 'encouraging people to vent their anger' - he didn't.

And besides, people do that anyway on here!


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 7, 2014)

So, got completely stoned yesterday afternoon and have only just recovered. Blimey. _Did I miss anything? _McCormack is a fucker isn't he.

Regarding the forums, the reason I started using this one is because for months, no matter what email addresses or browsers or computers I used, I just couldn't register on the proper one. I don't think anyone else has had that problem. Recently finally got onto it, so will use both now, though I do find this much easier to use, especially on a phone (absolutely NO criticism of Jamie's efforts in running the forum, it's 100% better than what I could do!)

Anyway, isn't having more than one forum (or rather one forum plus a sub-forum on a local website) just a sign of a healthily numerous fan base?

I think editor is right, a DHFC sub-forum would act as a  permanent digital advert for the club to the thousands of people who use Urban75.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 7, 2014)

Heavy rain forecast all night tonight - not looking good for tomorrow


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 7, 2014)

lol, great work, how do I print that out?!


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 7, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> lol, great work, how do I print that out?!


I've given you paternity leave from your unpaid labour.


----------



## tommers (Feb 7, 2014)

I am coming tomorrow with my son if the weather is anything less than apocalyptic.   I'll be with lots of middle class vegans.   Should fit right in.


----------



## EDC (Feb 7, 2014)

Pitch inspection tomorrow morning. 9.00am.  Fingers crossed all the expected overnight rain falls on Somerset only.

http://www.isthmian.co.uk/fixtures.php


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2014)

I NEED some Hamlet.


----------



## EDC (Feb 7, 2014)

Me too, anything to get out DIY and tidying up.


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 7, 2014)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> If what McCormack is saying above is true - and in absolute fairness I know some of it is - then we need a meeting/forum more than ever. Clearly NM feels he has his side to the story and so I think now is a good time to tell it. He hasn't helped himself at times with the ongoing lack of statements or communication with supporters, but nonetheless he's entitled to have his say and call it how he sees it.
> 
> It really is time for transparency now.


I've known Nick McCormack for a few years to chat to - he knows my name, always says hello, and has always seemed friendly enough and a "decent enough bloke".  I've heard anecdotal evidence that he *has* dipped into his own pocket at times to bail out the club, and I believe he paid for free supporters coaches to one or two big away games in recent years including Bideford.  But everything appears to have gone pear shaped on his watch, so the buck stops with him.  I'm only going on what 've read or been told by people I regard as reliables sources, but it sounds like Hamlets Health Club is struggling to break even and was on the brink of dragging DHFC down with it.  NMcC's majority shareholding must be worth very little right now and if he can't turn things around and really does care about the club he needs to walk away ASAP and let someone else try to salvage the situation.

I'm wary of Hadley's intentions, but surely if all they care about is building on the current ground with the minimum of fuss all they need to do is sit back and let Hamlet's Health Cub continue machine-gunning itself in the foot until it goes bust, bringing down DHFC with it, then they have possession of a vacant ground?


----------



## EDC (Feb 7, 2014)

The cynics amongst us would say that he was only there in name only and that the Muduroglu's were pulling the string's anyway, they all live in the same fucking millionaires row in Beckenham anyway.  All I can see is a mirror of what happened to Fisher when they first came down here play good football, get promotion and then realise that owning a football club isn't a fucking easy as they thought when there's only a few hundred coming through the gate, or even less in Fisher's case.  There's no excuse for this, increased crowds over the last couple of years, the income from the plastic pitches, the Health Club, The Bar on matchdays and other nights, the School Holiday kids clubs, where's it all gone.


----------



## magneze (Feb 7, 2014)

Fingers crossed for tomorrow.


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2014)

damon_th said:


> 200% synopsis of the current state of play. Nowt new, just a summary. http://twohundredpercent.net/?p=25367


Great piece. Reproduced here - with kind permission - in the hope that more people will get to read about the situation.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 7, 2014)

Just learned that The Goat Looks On by the High Llamas is about the knocking down of the old Champion Hill...



Reading the lyrics, it sounds like they had incorrectly assumed the club was closing down.


editor said:


> Great piece. Reproduced here - with kind permission - in the hope that more people will get to read about the situation.


This 200% piece on the winding up of Fisher Athletic is essentially a prequel given the people involved: http://twohundredpercent.net/?p=1368


----------



## sankara (Feb 7, 2014)

We're getting a bit of sympathy from the Maidstone forum at the moment. Very nice words written about us and suggestion of some sort of solidarity action.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 7, 2014)

sankara said:


> We're getting a bit of sympathy from the Maidstone forum at the moment. Very nice words written about us and suggestion of some sort of solidarity action.


 
Fair play. They're a good bunch of fans IMO. Hopefully they can finish second again this year.


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2014)

sankara said:


> We're getting a bit of sympathy from the Maidstone forum at the moment. Very nice words written about us and suggestion of some sort of solidarity action.


I'm growing to _really_ like the Maidstone lot. Their fans do them credit.


> You have to give them credit for having built a decent crowd (solidly in second place in the attendance tables) and an atmosphere that is better than any other I've witnessed at our level - including (being brutally honest) our own. Particularly given much more competition for local support with the likes of Crystal Palace, Millwall, Charlton.. even Bromley, AFC Wimbledon not being more than a half-hour away.





> It's sad to see any football club in trouble (except, of course, Dartford, Gillingham, Chelski, Millwall...) but even more so when it's 'one of our own'. I've got a lot of respect for Dulwich, they gave us a fantastic run for our money last season, and did really well considering their meagre resources. And now, here we are again, battling it out between us (would we be up for the fight if we had their problems?).
> 
> I would hate to see Dulwich go - I'd even go so far as suggesting that we could do something to help them keep going (testimonial match at the GS, with guest players?). We need clubs and supporters like Dulwich - and I very much hope to see them still battling us in the CS, and even one day in the CP.





> If there was ever a club who I would have wanted to pip us to the title last season it would be the club from Champion Hill.
> 
> Play football the way it should be played, they just get on and play the game, no falling over at the slightest touch, not constantly in the refs ear, fans are always friendly and welcoming....and we've had some pretty good games against them.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Feb 7, 2014)

Absolute class from Maidstone fans. Some of those comments are genuinely quite moving.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 7, 2014)

Due to the continued awful wet weather tomorrow's pitch inspection was brought forward & the game is now OFF
http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/game-now-off-tomorrow-1154317.html


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2014)

Bollocks


----------



## magneze (Feb 7, 2014)

Ffs


----------



## tommers (Feb 7, 2014)

Bastard fucking weather.  Been planning this for about a month.  Is it definitely off?  No more inspections?

When's the next one?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 7, 2014)

Arse. Was really looking forward to the game.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 7, 2014)

tommers said:


> Bastard fucking weather.  Been planning this for about a month.  Is it definitely off?  No more inspections?
> 
> When's the next one?



Tuesday night if the pitch drains OK.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 7, 2014)

Arses 

Oh well, better go and take up my season ticket at Luton then! 

You could all come to that instead (v Tamworth, home)

Pitch inspection at 10am though. It's gonna piss with rain all night there too 

A Saturday with no football. Bleak.


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Feb 7, 2014)

Another Saturday afternoon spent walking round Sainsburys!!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 7, 2014)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> Another Saturday afternoon spent walking round Sainsburys!!


And to think, we could have had a Homebase too, to relieve the Sainsbury's boredom


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 7, 2014)

Damn.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 7, 2014)

Dulwich Hamlet "Dealing with Loss" Support Group in the Fox on the Hill?!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 7, 2014)

Was cleaning a load of old shit off the memory card on my phone and found various unpublished Hamlet clips from the past year. (Apologies for the poor quality - I think was most probably drunk during the filming, production and editing of all the following…   )

Featuring a few Erhun pens, Danny Carr's pen miss against Maidstone last year, and an outrageous nutmeg/chip from Erhun from last season


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 7, 2014)

Vornstyle has inspired me. Drunk in charge of the newly-discovered video editor on my computer. Let's see that Erhun chip again:



Just need some suitable music now…preferably something with a chorus of "over and over and over and over and over….."


----------



## Onket (Feb 7, 2014)

> Just need some suitable music now…preferably something with a chorus of "over and over and over and over and over….."


Speeed King - Carter USM


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 7, 2014)

Onket said:


> Speeed King - Carter USM


Fucking great choice! Jus gotta work out how to do it now….


----------



## Onket (Feb 7, 2014)

For those of you who don't know it.


----------



## the 12th man (Feb 8, 2014)

I think in the present climate emotions will be running high and sometimes messages/feelings may not come across in the way they are intended. We as supporters need to stay firm and together to overcome what is tarnishing our great clubs name. In over 30 years of following The Hamlet this is the most vibrant I have seen the terraces, it is a pleasure to be part of be it new or old supporters.  There are plenty of people working hard for the love of the club for no renumeration to protect what Pa Wilson started back in 1893. All of you out there spreading the good word be it in person, by forum, by blogging or by social networking keep it up as this is why our club is where it Is and is the envy of many a club. Anyway that is me done as i brought a tear to my own eye writing this.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 8, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Dulwich Hamlet "Dealing with Loss" Support Group in the Fox on the Hill?!


 
From where I'm sitting, or that should be standing & jumping about behind the goal, I'm at a loss to see how we're "Dealing with Loss"...

As I see it the Club had been declared clinically dead, with the gas & electric situation, without either there would be no football, the Club would be suspended from playing, no money to groundshare...the end of the Club!

Now we are stabilising in intensive care, and there will be a long, slow road to recovery...but there is hope....with the dream of a comfortable modern, downsized bungalow next door to enjoy the rest of our lives in...


----------



## Onket (Feb 8, 2014)

I think Brixton Hatter is just talking about the game being off, Dulwich Mishi, and going for a drink instead.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 8, 2014)

yes, correct!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 8, 2014)

Bollocks, Luton is called off too.

No football!

Virtually all the games in the Isthmian Prem/south/north are off today apart from ones out of London like Bognor and Maidstone. Boo…. 

Whatever happens I WILL NOT BE GOING TO IKEA


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 8, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> yes, correct!


 
Whoops...my sentiments still stand, about the 'state' of the Club...it's still in a state, but not lying in state! ;-)


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 8, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Whatever happens I WILL NOT BE GOING TO IKEA



But if you found yourself all alone in the warehouse you could mix the bits up!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 8, 2014)

poptyping said:


> But if you found yourself all alone in the warehouse you could mix the bits up!


lol 

shame that tune is not on youtube - dont think he plays it live 

/offtopic


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 8, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Vornstyle has inspired me.


What finer words are there in the world?


Brixton Hatter said:


>



That is amazing!!! I was too far behind the goal to truly appreciate the delicacy of that. Fuck me. Today I will have access to streams of hundreds, if not thousands, of matches from leagues around the world, but instead I'll be watching this glorious sexy beast on repeat.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 8, 2014)

The inevitable gif..









Brixton Hatter said:


> Just need some suitable music now…preferably something with a chorus of "over and over and over and over and over….."


Late shout out for 'Again & Again' by Roots Manuva.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 8, 2014)

That is absolutely brilliant. You could watch a lot of Premier League games before you'd see a touch like that.


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2014)

Blooming biblical rain out there right now.


----------



## Balbi (Feb 8, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> The inevitable gif..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A LOTTA PEOPLE DON'T KNOW ABOUT ERHUN, HOW HE CAME THE HILL AND CAME TO UPLIFT....


----------



## sankara (Feb 8, 2014)

Maidstone have drawn with Canvey. Level on points and we have a game in hand.


----------



## Taper (Feb 8, 2014)

I was in Greendale earlier taking a look. 

The area is a wasteland. Just overgrown tennis courts and scrub with a ropey all weather pitch. Empty too, save me and the hound. 

I reckon there are a number of potential solutions here. 

In terms of the area as an open green space, I think any development which involved Dulwich Hamlet encroaching on Greendale needs to include a plan for the enhancement of the remaining area. The area has potential as an open space, with managed biodiversity (see the area that abuts it to the north west of Sainsbury's). But any celebration of it as it stands (per the Tumblr site someone linked to earlier) is spurious and a cover for nimbyism. Save dog walking ( and my dog loves it) there is very limited utility as it stands. 

One option I suppose is to shift the pitch and a new stadium onto the old weather pitch either in total in part. So that way say half of the current pitch plus the car park would be up for development and only part of Greendale (the unloved rather grotty all weather pitch) would be needed for development. 

There's a lot for negotiation here. And it would take a lot of goodwill and commitment for a mutually beneficial solution to be found (including for locals who like the open space and don't understandably want the area over developing). But there is hope.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 8, 2014)

oh a selfish level i'm glad there was no game today as i was way too hungover to go anywhere.  not so good for the hamlet though, as the game backlog continues.  will have to get my next fix on tuesday.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Feb 8, 2014)

Want to totally echo what 12th man has put above. Great post. It's a club worth fighting for, not just because we've got an attendance boom and we're playing sexy football, but because we've got a proper history and identity: we've beaten Ajax, had a player die playing for us and had two England internationals. I'm sure there are some Premiership clubs who can't say the same. As 12th Man said, emotions are gonna run pretty high at some points without a doubt, but the best chance we have of getting through this is by sticking together. I hope that's something we can all remember if it all gets a bit frustrated and dark in the future. For the meantime though, we just have to be patient; I'd imagine the landscape will look a lot different, if not clearer, in a a months time and then we'll have a better idea of what's got to be done. Besides Gav and his band of merry, total footballing men need us too. We have everything to play for this season and let's hope it turns into a memorable one for all the right reasons.

Edgar Kail in my heart...


----------



## SDE (Feb 9, 2014)

Wonderfully said, both. 

Praying the rain holds off for the next couple of days and we get to put all this to one side for 90 minutes to roar on the team in unity from the terraces.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 9, 2014)

Speaking of Tuesday...



Retweetable, should you fancy.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 9, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> The inevitable gif..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great work - I need to learn how to do that.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 9, 2014)

The Football Club Committee have called an open public meeting for all fans, and anyone from the local community if they so wish, to attend, at 5.15pm in the Clubhouse, after the home game with East Thurrock United, on saturday 22nd February:

http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwi...ary-515-pm-1155865.html#.UveuW-rC8fs.facebook


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 9, 2014)

great news, cheers Mishi


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 9, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> The Football Club Committee have called an open public meeting for all fans, and anyone from the local community if they so wish, to attend, at 5.15pm in the Clubhouse, after the home game with East Thurrock United, on saturday 22nd February:
> 
> http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwi...ary-515-pm-1155865.html#.UveuW-rC8fs.facebook



thanks for letting us know. will be there.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 10, 2014)

Any news on the likelihood of the game being on tomorrow?


----------



## sankara (Feb 10, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> Yep. She ain't on twitter. I'll email her. We should perhaps each email her: veronica.ward@southwark.gov.uk



I finally got a response from Veronica Ward this morning which was quite interesting:

*"Thank you very much indeed.  As I understand it a new Development Company has now bought this land.  As a Council we are committed to ensuring that Dulwich Hamlet continues to have the use of its ground.  Greendale is Metropolitan Open Land - the highest category of preserved open land and no building is allowed on land in this category.  However we have not seen any planning application for a new project for the pitch.  It is difficult to comment without any proposal coming through so far.
Councillor Veronica Ward 
Labour Member South Camberwell 
Cabinet Member for Culture, Leisure, Sport,Olympic Legacy and Volunteering"*

Now, with the meeting going ahead on the 22nd, I don't really think it's right to carry on speculating until we hear the club's side of the story. Although, I think it is fascinating that the council are suggesting that they have not been contacted by the developers.


----------



## sankara (Feb 10, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Any news on the likelihood of the game being on tomorrow?



No news of a pitch inspection as yet.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 10, 2014)

sankara said:


> No news of a pitch inspection as yet.


 

Weather forecast is dry today and overnight but some heavy rain tomorrow so it might be a late decision, if it's not 'no chance at all.'


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Feb 10, 2014)

Jumping ahead a bit here....

On Saturday 1st March we are away to Lewes in an Isthmian Premier Division fixture and will be looking to run a supporters coach.
The cost for this trip will be £13 for adults and £8 for concessions. Seats can be booked on matchday at the 12th man stand or you can contact me Shaun direct on 0793 127 6118.
Once all details are confirmed I will put them up on here!

Shaun posted this on other Forum....


----------



## Balbi (Feb 10, 2014)

That's my birthday, that is


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 11, 2014)

Nothing about the pitch on Facebook. Heavy rain forecast for this morning though so fingers crossed.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 11, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Nothing about the pitch on Facebook. Heavy rain forecast for this morning though so fingers crossed.


 At themoment the match is on...but more rain is forecast, so there may be updates later on. The best place to check will be the official Club website:

http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/thamesmead-town-game-tonight-1156925.html


----------



## damon_th (Feb 11, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> At themoment the match is on...but more rain is forecast, so there may be updates later on. The best place to check will be the official Club website:
> 
> http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/thamesmead-town-game-tonight-1156925.html


Currently pissing down a mile and a half north of the ground, gah!


----------



## sankara (Feb 11, 2014)

Pitch inspection at 2:30 - 3:00 this afternoon

http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwi...-pitch-inspection-this-afternoon-1156925.html


----------



## pompeydunc (Feb 11, 2014)

sankara said:


> Pitch inspection at 2:30 - 3:00 this afternoon
> 
> http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwi...-pitch-inspection-this-afternoon-1156925.html


 
Is anyone pressing F5 at regular intervals on official site?  Need a #dhfc fix....

Dunc


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2014)

Latest: 





> So please click back by around four o'clock & we shall, fingers crossed, have some positive news about the match tonight.


----------



## pompeydunc (Feb 11, 2014)

editor said:


> Latest:


 
GAME ON!!!!

According to Ryman league website - http://www.isthmian.co.uk/fixtures.php.  The pitch inspection at 2.30pm annotation has been replaced with 'game on'.

We are the pink and blue army.....


----------



## EDC (Feb 11, 2014)

ITS ON !!!!!


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 11, 2014)

You beauties. Just a little reminder of what we may see tonight....


----------



## Ron Merlin (Feb 11, 2014)

Nice work^. Shame you have to keep showing that second one though!

Good luck tonight. Thamesmead are much improved. Enfield host Bury - lord knows what'll happen...


----------



## Yorick (Feb 11, 2014)

I arrogantly made other plans tonight, presuming the game would be called off.

They sent me a text to cancel ten minutes before the pitch inspection. Friends, I think the gods are looking kindly upon us today.


----------



## Yorick (Feb 11, 2014)

Now let's get back to the top of the league.


----------



## Rocket no.9 (Feb 11, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> You beauties. Just a little reminder of what we may see tonight....


Really looking forward to this evening!!

Don't forget, though "lowly" these are the guys who buried Maidstone 4-1 recently. So be humble, beware, take heed etc... an bruk dem up!


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 11, 2014)

The 4th gif was actually someone checking out local redevelopment proposals.


----------



## SDE (Feb 11, 2014)

There's only a bloody GAME ON!


----------



## Balbi (Feb 11, 2014)

Met Police have a home attendance of 85.

To see one of their players get sent off


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Feb 11, 2014)

The player sent off was Ryan James!!!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 11, 2014)

Unable to attend as son has exams tomorrow
but see from tweets we are 1-0 up

come on you Pink & Blue army


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 11, 2014)

2-0 Erhun scores last minute, ref blows the whistle, the points are ours, YES!


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2014)

It was blooming cold out there but that late goal warmed me up a treat. In the bar for a post match bevy.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 11, 2014)

Maidstone are 3-0 up so it looks like we stay second - only prevented from being top by goal difference.


----------



## Champion_hill (Feb 11, 2014)

Sounds like the Maidstone players managed to have a bust up over who would take, and subsequently miss, their penalty. 

Not one of the finest hamlet performances tonight, but a good ground out result.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 11, 2014)

Enjoyed being back out there and a good two goals and three points in the end.

God knows how they didn't score though. They could be hanging around the proverbial brothel for weeks with finishing like that.


----------



## Yorick (Feb 12, 2014)

Some of our spells in possession in the second half were absolutely joyful and I think we were well worth the 2-0.

While the defence looked sporadically shaky, as is their wont, Chico looked solid all game - even when he played a pass out to a Thamesmead striker at 0-0 he still managed to secretly and quickly assemble some sort of matter transportation device and inexplicably appear back on the goalline to make a save.

Also, Xavier Vidal was absolutely on one. Don't think we'll have to wait long for anther of these:


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2014)

Loving the ever growing amount of scarf twirling.

 

I'd love to see a return to the old 70s _twin scarf arrangement _(one draped from the belt, the other wrapped around the wrist).


----------



## Scutta (Feb 12, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> God knows how they didn't score though. They could be hanging around the proverbial brothel for weeks with finishing like that.



Chico Knows!

CHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yorick (Feb 12, 2014)

I know this is always the case, but the support was excellent again last night. Walking past East Dulwich station 5/10 minutes after kick off, the chanting was so loud we presumed the Rabble were at the car park end. Was quite a surprise to see everyone at the far side when we got in!

Don't know if anyone else heard, but Thamesmead's physio congratulated the fans behind the goal for being so bloody brilliant* on his way back from treating their no. 3.

Built to a nice crescendo for the last minute goal bedlam as well. Just a shame there didn't seem to be any away fans to applaud off at the end.

*not actual quote


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2014)

Did Thamesmead have _any_ fans? I went over to talk to the four people stood at the opposite end at half time, but it turned out they were Hamlet fans too.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Feb 12, 2014)

Yes! I heard the Thamesmead physio say that. Nice comment.

First time id seen Weir play too. Was quite impressed. Thought he kept it quite tidy down the right flank.


----------



## Yorick (Feb 12, 2014)

editor said:


> Did Thamesmead have _any_ fans? I went over to talk to the four people stood at the opposite end at half time, but it turned out they were Hamlet fans too.


 
I know them, they said they were wildly cheering Thamesmead's off-target shots to produce a Pavlovian effect in their attackers. Judging by some of their efforts, I would say it worked.


----------



## xslavearcx (Feb 12, 2014)

seen a hamlet scarf in the 44Jew exhibition at the jewish museam... going down to london to see the miami dolphins v the oakland raiders on september the 28th. if there is a hamlet match on around that time, ill come and do my nosey...


----------



## Scutta (Feb 12, 2014)

editor said:


> Loving the ever growing amount of scarf twirling.
> 
> View attachment 48383
> 
> I'd love to see a return to the old 70s _twin scarf arrangement _(one draped from the belt, the other wrapped around the wrist).



great photo!! look forward to seeing more plus the report


----------



## Scutta (Feb 12, 2014)

http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/dulwich-hamlet-2-0-thamesmead-town-1157635.html


----------



## Scutta (Feb 12, 2014)

Who's planning Canvey Island at the weekend? its a nice long train journey if anyone fancies it?


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2014)

Scutta said:


> Who's planning Canvey Island at the weekend? its a nice long train journey if anyone fancies it?


I really want to go, but have a gig that night so can't risk getting stuck out in Oil City.


----------



## Scutta (Feb 12, 2014)

editor said:


> I really want to go, but have a gig that night so can't risk getting stuck out in Oil City.



DO IT ..... i will make sure you are back in time! 

their ground is made out of lego


----------



## sankara (Feb 12, 2014)

Scutta said:


> Who's planning Canvey Island at the weekend? its a nice long train journey if anyone fancies it?



Yup - I was going to suggest that we meet at Fenchurch Street and aim for the 1pm train to Benfleet. I think a bus from there is the look. Maybe walkable - it's 3 miles - but there is a bus too.


----------



## Scutta (Feb 12, 2014)

sankara said:


> Yup - I was going to suggest that we meet at Fenchurch Street and aim for the 1pm train to Benfleet. I think a bus from there is the look. Maybe walkable - it's 3 miles - but there is a bus too.



I'm there! weather permitting!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 12, 2014)

Scutta said:


> http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/dulwich-hamlet-2-0-thamesmead-town-1157635.html


I like how the triangular designs on the Pitchero websites make all the clubs look like anarchist football teams:


----------



## DulwichFan79 (Feb 12, 2014)

EDC said:


> The cynics amongst us would say that he was only there in name only and that the Muduroglu's were pulling the string's anyway, they all live in the same fucking millionaires row in Beckenham anyway.  All I can see is a mirror of what happened to Fisher when they first came down here play good football, get promotion and then realise that owning a football club isn't a fucking easy as they thought when there's only a few hundred coming through the gate, or even less in Fisher's case.  There's no excuse for this, increased crowds over the last couple of years, the income from the plastic pitches, the Health Club, The Bar on matchdays and other nights, the School Holiday kids clubs, where's it all gone.



I


----------



## DulwichFan79 (Feb 12, 2014)

The hypocrisy of the DHFC board and Dulwich Mishi...is in insane. I am a life long fan and ex-player of Dulwich Hamlets and have been coming to the games since 6 years old and my Parents have been fans for over 30 years and our family have been sponsors in the past. 

<editor: potentially defamatory content removed> 

I have always had concerned about the well being of the club and have asked about bills. Surly the board and Mishi who are insiders asked the same questions (HOPEFULLY). To even admit they never knew about the Gas being cut and other bills is complete stupidity and negligence.
As when we had the big EDF issue, that should have at least raised alarm bells to demand to see all bills...Surly. In-fact I know they had an another emergency meeting in January because they had another EDF issue.
If your house is on fire, you do not say it is not my responsibility to put it out, because everyone will end up homeless.
When I enquired about the money from the gates and all the adverting boards, "Sponsorship's" and player sales. I understand that money is placed in a separate account away from the main Dulwich account!!! (when and if banked) and none of it is used on utility bills. I know Gavin Rose (who is going a great Job with the team) is paid £3500 every week in cash for the players wages from some gate money and  Gavin Rose is paid 50% of the sale of each player.

<editor: potentially defamatory content removed> 

As from all the activities happening at the club, such as Gym members, Events, Gate receipt, Sponsorship, Astro Turf, summer school, new homework club this place should be able to stand with this type of income.

Solution:
All money should be centralized, including all money made on the grounds. New football Board/comity as the current board have failed. Either Nick Mcmcormack leaves this business to run by its self and does not take no money but the a percentage from yearly profits and puts invest money in the club, Which means he will have no say in the running's or sells the Club to someone who can invest in the business and carry it forward.
We need a business person(s) who understands the art of business and who will work with those at the Club who understand the club and who have the right skillset and business acumen to carry our club forward.

LR


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 13, 2014)

Whoever you are, I must say this is one of the bizarrest, and poorest attempts I have EVER seen at attempting to stir things up. Not only it it rambling nonsense it also potentially libellous against some people.

I'm most annoyed to have read, for the simple reason that I've just got in, and I now have to waste a fair amount of time responding to some shit stirrer who hasn't even got the bollocks to put their name to it. Thanks for that, only got to be up for work in six hours,  but here goes...And these are my personal opinons, I don't speak for the Committee, or anyone else...

*"The hypocrisy of the DHFC board and Dulwich Mishi...is in insane. I am a life long fan and ex-player of Dulwich Hamlets and have been coming to the games since 6 years old and my Parents have been fans for over 30 years and our family have been sponsors in the past. *

<editor: potentially defamatory quote removed> 

I have no idea what hypocracy you refer to, I presume you mean Committee, as it's never been called a board. And the Club is never called Dulwich Hamlets, and certainly not by long-term fans. Which initially leads me to conclude that you may be telling porkies about your Dulwich Hamlet 'pedigree', & may have something to lose personally by current events...who knows? You are quite correct, it is not one man causing financial issues. The vast majority of football clubs run with financial issues, not just Dulwich Hamlet. And we have had them, on and off, under a huge variety of Chairmen, and ever since we became a Limited Company (which was in the late eighties) since the 1960's. But I DO believe that things have got a lot worse under the most recent part of the ownership of the Limited Company on McCormack's watch.

*"I have always had concerned about the well being of the club and have asked about bills. Surly the board and Mishi who are insiders asked the same questions (HOPEFULLY). To even admit they never knew about the Gas being cut and other bills is complete stupidity and negligence. "*

That is a viewpoint, but I can only repeat, that as far as I know, as I can only speak for myself, but am pretty sure I echo the views of other Committee members, that the first we knew about the electric bill was the day or so before it was brought to our attention by McCormack, which was the week when we were away to Cray Wanderers, in the League Cup. There was an impromptu Committee meeting at half time, with McCormack stating how much was owed and needed. The Football Club committee has not input into the general utility bills, these are paid by the Limited Company, that is headed by McCormack, & their responsibility. Indeed before the electicity crisis the General Manager of the Limited Company, Yasmine Dawson, assured the Committee that there was no problem as she had been in meetings with them, and our readings had been wrong, and we were actually due some sort of refund. This proved to be incorrect, which she was shocked by, apparently.

*"As when we had the big EDF issue, that should have at least raised alarm bells to demand to see all bills...Surly. In-fact I know they had an another emergency meeting in January because they had another EDF issue. 
If your house is on fire, you do not say it is not my responsibility to put it out, because everyone will end up homeless. "*

At face value, this could come across as a fair comment. Except bills are not shown! Of course alarm bills were raised, it doesn't mean anything is disclosed by the owner! The January meeting I think you refer to came about because the repayment plan agreed to, after the initial electric bill came to light, had not been kept to by the Limited Company. In fact the Committee made a substantial contribution to this bill from funds raised; and after that, more recently, one person managed to get a short-term loan, & this was personally guaranteed by another committee members, in case funds were not in place to pay it back to the first loanee. The Committee are well aware of their responsibilities...but it seems you are getting confused by the roles of the Limited Company, and the role of the Football Committee, which deals with day to day football matters, not the entire running of the Limited Company affairs.

*"When I enquired about the money from the gates and all the adverting boards, "Sponsorship's" and player sales. I understand that money is placed in a separate account away from the main Dulwich account!!! (when and if banked) and none of it is used on utility bills. I know Gavin Rose (who is going a great Job with the team) is paid £3500 every week in cash for the players wages from some gate money and Gavin Rose is paid 50% of the sale of each player."*

Not quite true. The main account you refer to is the one of Dulwich Hamlet Football Club Limited.  BUT not player sales...this goes directly into the Limited Company account. So why is money 'held back' by the Football Committee? Simple to pay football bills, which would not be paid, otherwise, and to contribute to the wage bill, of which there is now no contribution from the Limited Company, and there has not been for a while. As for the wage bill...well the first thing is no Club would comment publically on what their weekly wage bill is, but it is NOT as high as the £3,500 figure you state. Whatever money gavin might get from player sales is not paid to Gavin, it helps funs his ASPIRE Academy, from which we benefit through his developing much of our current First Team. But, in case you are interested, but I am sure you will already know this, the Football Club Committee had no say in this, whether it is a good idea or not, (& I personally have no problem with this) and also had NO SAY and were not involved in the weekly playing budget.

<editor: potentially defamatory quote removed> 

Yes, Martin is often owed money, as he takes it on himself, not being a rich man, but with spare money, credit cards, and using his overdraft, to pay many football bills, when money has not been forthcoming from the Limited company, when it has been like getting, to be frank, blood out of a stone. He has receipts for all of these, and can account for every penny he has spent, and for every penny paid back, as far as I know. as such a great stalwart, as you seem to imply you are, I would guess you know Martin to approach, so why not ask him personally? He won't hide anything, I'm sure. He certainly doesn't on Committee nights. As for your comment on Australia...I shall treat that with the total contempt it deserves. Hs daughter is emigrating there, & she is in a position to look after her family, if you know anything else...show the proof, for that comment is not even worth total contempt, it is below contempt!
*"As from all the activities happening at the club, such as Gym members, Events, Gate receipt, Sponsorship, Astro Turf, summer school, new homework club this place should be able to stand with this type of income. "*

For once we might agree, if the Limited Company was run to it's full potential. All of the above, apart from gate receipts, are in the domain and responsibilty, of the Limited Company, and NOT the Football Club Committee.
*"Solution:
All money should be centralized, including all money made on the grounds. New football Board/comity as the current board have failed. Either Nick Mcmcormack leaves this business to run by its self and does not take no money but the a percentage from yearly profits and puts invest money in the club, Which means he will have no say in the running's or sells the Club to someone who can invest in the business and carry it forward."*

In an ideal world it would all be centralised. There is no football board. There is one majority shareholder, that is Nick McCormack. he is 'the board' of Dulwich Hamlet Football Club Limited. Then there is the Football Club Committee, who control as much as is possible on the football side.  As for the rest of your comments...watch this space, as the saying goes. There is an open public meeting about the future of Dulwich Hamlet Football Club, on Saturday 22nd February, in the club bar, at 5.15pm, after the home game with East Thurrock United. This will take place even if the match is postponed. I hope you attend, raise all of your points there, where they can be answered directly by the like of Martin Eede (see, I even know his correct name) who will be on the top table. I look forward to seeing you there, even if I do not know who you are.

*"We need a business person(s) who understands the art of business and who will work with those at the Club who understand the club and who have the right skillset and business acumen to carry our club forward. "*

Yes we do, but on the basis of your comments it is certainly NOT you!
*LR*

No idea, sorry. Lying Rat, perhaps?

Now it's half past one & i want to go to bed. Feel free to respond whenever you wish, but please not I'm not biting next time, as i have made my views clear in this post, and I am not sure there is anything else you can say that you cannot raise on the 22nd.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh god. This is exactly the sort of shite that has made the Lincoln boards so unpleasant for such a long time. Stupid rumours, paranoia and finger pointing. Thanks for the measured response Dulwich Mishi.


----------



## Onket (Feb 13, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Oh god. This is exactly the sort of shite that has made the Lincoln boards so unpleasant for such a long time. Stupid rumours, paranoia and finger pointing. Thanks for the measured response Dulwich Mishi.


We had the same at Swindon when our club started to unravel when the Andrew Black walked out a couple of years ago.


----------



## Scutta (Feb 13, 2014)

DulwichFan79 said:


> The hypocrisy of the DHFC board and Dulwich Mishi...is in insane. I am a life long fan and ex-player of *Dulwich Hamlets* .............


It was never going to go well starting like that now was it


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2014)

I was out drinking with a Tooting fan last night. Their club has been pretty much fucked now. He had nothing but praise for the Hamlet, but the hate for Sutton was immense.


----------



## liamdhfc (Feb 13, 2014)

In response to LR and the earlier posting I think Mishi has summed it up quite nicely. The Dulwich Hamlet Fc Ltd board consists of one person only whilst the club officers are on the club committee - there is a very distinct difference that is easily understood. If your investigations have led you to the comments that you have made then may I respectfully suggest that you start them all over again as you are patently wrong. When you asked about bills may I request the name of the person that you asked about them. Some of your comments seem to imply that you have read my post on the DHFC unofficial forum and so I think I've more than adequately explained the situation there - if you don't believe the response then that's your prerogative but I'm not about to tell you anything different as there isn't anything else to tell you. If you haven't seen it then I suggest you look at it.

In terms of sitting on the football committee then I would be more than happy for there to be a new one if that is what is wanted and you can certainly have my place on it anytime you want, together with the job of raising sponsorship and advertising income and the role of match day announcer. I'm not precious about it and I certainly won't miss the money because I don't see any of it!

As for your comments about individuals I would have some respect if you posted under your own name and chose to introduce yourself. Until that time you're just another spinleless keyboard warrior. I look forward to meeting you at the next home game.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 13, 2014)

that's quite a backlog http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/26161617


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 13, 2014)

I just read that article, thanks for the link, to be honest, I can't believe but am not surprised, at what old Topsy-Turvy is saying:

"...The Isthmian League has said a season extension could not be granted without the permission of the Football Association.
And prolonging the season would cause problems with allocating relegated and promoted teams to new divisions throughout the pyramid.
"We're making everything as easy as possible. The one thing we can't control is the weather. But we certainly do care," said Turvey.
"As a league we can't extend the season. There is an end date and we have to abide by that.
"Whether the FA say 'hold on we're going to have to extend the season'. I don't know, but it can't be extended for long.
"Teams desperately want to play and we're doing everything we can. We're as concerned as anyone else." ... "

Correct, the season cannot be extended with Football Association permission, BUT...all they have to do is apply to extend it, which you can do at any stage of the season. A number of lower level leagues have already done this. Yes, it would push the play-offs back, which will cause a problem. Which would be for players who are on fixed 40 week season contracts, as in not paid in the summer, plus you would need to find extra wages to pay players and staff.
For him to say that they can't extend the season is an absolute nonsense, and as an FA Councillor, not just a League official, he really should know better.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 13, 2014)

it's typical politicians blather.  he says they can't but he means they won't but doesn't want to cop the blame for not doing so.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 13, 2014)

xslavearcx said:


> seen a hamlet scarf in the 44Jew exhibition at the jewish museam... going down to london to see the miami dolphins v the oakland raiders on september the 28th. if there is a hamlet match on around that time, ill come and do my nosey...


 When you say 'saw a Hamlet scarf'..was it just someone wearing one, or part of it?
I'veknown about this exhibition ofr quite a while, and haven't got round to seeing it yet. It finishes on  the 23rd February , thanks for the 'heads up'.

http://www.jewishmuseum.org.uk/Football


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 13, 2014)

sankara said:


> Yup - I was going to suggest that we meet at Fenchurch Street and aim for the 1pm train to Benfleet. I think a bus from there is the look. Maybe walkable - it's 3 miles - but there is a bus too.


 
Well three miles is walkable, it's a flat route...but VERY boring! I did it once for a pre-season game in nice weather, from Benfleet station. Certainly not scenic, if that's what you're looking for. Most of it is busy A-roads, with boring pavements. The buses stop outside the station, from platform you arrive on, go under the track, and the bus stops are on the left. Can't recall the number, though vaguely think it might be a 21, or something similar.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 13, 2014)

editor said:


> I was out drinking with a Tooting fan last night. Their club has been pretty much fucked now. He had nothing but praise for the Hamlet, but the hate for Sutton was immense.


 Indeed...I've said for years, putting 'local rivalry' aside...that t*****g must be the only Club that is run worse than ourselves! ;-)
Everyone dislikes Sutton...it's more of an universal Isthmian thing, though they are local to the them.
Talking of 'unofficial' nicknames, t*****g fans refer to us as the Dulwits who play at dog shit hill.  Whereas they are the thugs & muggers from venereal fields! ;-)
(Still a ground where Dulwich Hamlet have NEVER EVER lost at)
Talking of unofficial nicknames Sutton United are widely referred to as 'the shit & sick' because of their club colours of chocolate & amber.


----------



## EDC (Feb 13, 2014)

editor said:


> Loving the ever growing amount of scarf twirling.
> 
> View attachment 48383
> 
> I'd love to see a return to the old 70s _twin scarf arrangement _(one draped from the belt, the other wrapped around the wrist).




It's a slow day at work so I though I'd play 'find myself in the crowd' again.


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2014)

Some photos from the match. 






















http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/02/...dulwich-hamlets-2-0-win-over-thamesmead-town/


----------



## Scutta (Feb 13, 2014)

Great Photos loving the "reclaim our game" banner!!


----------



## Scutta (Feb 13, 2014)

On another note meeting my mate from Carlshalton for a pint tomorrow to discuss banners for the away game on the 25th so if anyone has any decent ideas let me know... if not I'll report back a few of his suggestions!

Will put this up in the separate thread as well


----------



## pettyboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I actually got talking to a Carshalton fan on Tuesday night and it sounds like their situation is a bit more complicated than we thought. This guy claimed that their owner has actually done the club a lot of good and the reason he banned a small group of their ‘fans’ is because they gave their manager so much abuse during one game that he quit. While a ban does seem pretty extreme, there’s no place for that sort of abusive behaviour at any level of the game and least of all ours.

He also said that Carshalton had recently met with the council to discuss the possibility of an artificial/3G pitch. It’s pretty obvious how important that is at our level – 500 postponements, bloody hell! But the supporters group associated with the banned fans turned up at this meeting and lobbied against an artificial pitch. Consequently, Sutton council denied the application. The pitch would have been particularly beneficial for Carshalton – they apparently have over 40 youth teams and like us, they are a real ‘asset to the community’.

Finally, the owner received abuse from this group for changing the colour of their kit (to maroon I think). However, he was actually just changing it back to how it had been 15 years previously. By the sounds of it, any opposition stems from the fact he is a very ‘hands on’ owner whereas the club used to have more fan input. 

I would be interested to hear your mates’ views Scutta, but I think we need to tread carefully here. There are obviously two sides to every story etc. and if we’re going to make a stand on this as DHFC fans, I’d like to make sure we’re doing the right thing.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 13, 2014)

Scutta said:


> Great Photos loving the "reclaim our game" banner!!


 
yeah that's awesome!


----------



## Scutta (Feb 13, 2014)

Bit more information for me to probe with tomorrow then! Great input 

however reading the Carlshalton boards it gaies a more supportive impression to my mates predicament.....and there are always people who side with the establishment..  

found a few articles online though which tend to support what you're saying above...

http://nonleague.pitchero.com/news/hazel-to-stand-down-after-taking-abuse-25978/

Although.....
"The club wish to stress that the allegations of abuse apply to two individuals, who have been named by on-looking Carshalton fans as those responsible for the alleged abuse" Dipre.....

Although the letter they received seems to differ to this statement .. "No other fans, officials, managers or volunteers were involved in this decision, directly or indirectly. The ban was not imposed as a result of any statements, comments, allegations from any other fans, officials, managers or volunteers, directly or indirectly."

how disgusting does disgusting language have to be .....we certainly dont have soap in our mouths when we are on the terraces...

he also seems to have  history doing this as well.... 
http://nonleague.pitchero.com/news/carshalton-fans-banned-3856/

Oh well it seems like it will be an interesting lunch time pint tomorrow.... will keep you updated...


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2014)

DulwichFan79 said:


> <editor: potentially defamatory content removed>
> <editor: potentially defamatory content removed>


Robust discussion about the club is welcome, but if you repeat these potentially defamatory comments, you will be banned.


----------



## pettyboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Scutta said:


> Bit more information for me to probe with tomorrow then! Great input
> 
> he also seems to have  history doing this as well....
> http://nonleague.pitchero.com/news/carshalton-fans-banned-3856/



Yeah, all very interesting. From what this guy said to me, Dipre handed them an initial ban then revoked it, then gave them another after they abused another manager. Something like that anyway...

Whatever language they were using, it must be a pretty toxic atmosphere at the club for anyone to be abused by their own fans.

I know we're a pretty potty-mouthed bunch ourselves but our swearing is always in  a jovial manner, never offensive.

Enjoy your pint


----------



## Scutta (Feb 13, 2014)

pettyboy said:


> Enjoy your pint



I always do


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 13, 2014)

pettyboy said:


> I know we're a pretty potty-mouthed bunch ourselves but our swearing is always in  a jovial manner, never offensive.


 

this is how it should be.  it should always be funny, otherwise its macho posturing.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 13, 2014)

I wonder, is LR our esteemed leader McCormack in the classic "owner-joins-forum-under-pseudonym" non-league maneuver?


el-ahrairah said:


> this is how it should be.  it should always be funny, otherwise its macho posturing.


*rips top off, props one foot on G-Man's back, thighs parted to fully expose pink & blue codpiece* I fucking hate macho fucking posturing, and so does my fucking wife!

_(Edit: Hang on a minute - pink & blue codpiece! This must happen.)_


----------



## SDE (Feb 13, 2014)

Yeah, I was also wondering if LR is indeed Naughty Nick. 

Ban him, Editor - Fucking ban HIM!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 13, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> that's quite a backlog http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/26161617


What is this "everything we can" which cock piss Turvey is supposedly doing to help Isthmian clubs with the postponements???


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 13, 2014)

Robust debate is vital for the progress of fans at Dulwich
we have totally thrived on networking, sharing ideas and discussing issues (often at length - often in what some would say are obscure issues of football, fandom, art, politics and yes how the club is run.

Its vital we don't fall into a spiral of blame, counter blame or drawing as many divisions as we can

I am also acutely aware that some people are crossing the line over into potentially libelous statements (no matter how genuinely they hold their view)

That's not good for open, debate, the club the editor of this site and alternately themselves - you have to be careful dealing with issues (especially when some people have money and lawyers) it all gets very messy.

Most things can be said quiet openly without blame or spite - seeking clarifications should always be welcome

please just think before you post and lets try and keep the debate positive and focused


----------



## sankara (Feb 14, 2014)

Does anyone know if there are any good pubs in Canvey?


----------



## Scutta (Feb 14, 2014)

anyone know anything about pitch inspections for tomorrow? Weather looks pretty poor....but just want to know if I'm going to get another fix....


----------



## sankara (Feb 14, 2014)

Scutta said:


> anyone know anything about pitch inspections for tomorrow? Weather looks pretty poor....but just want to know if I'm going to get another fix....



I just called Canvey Island. There is going to be a pitch inspection at 10:30 tomorrow morning. The man on the phone said that the grass is looking "superb" so they are optimistic.


----------



## Scutta (Feb 14, 2014)

sankara said:


> I just called Canvey Island. There is going to be a pitch inspection at 10:30 tomorrow morning. The man on the phone said that the grass is looking "superb" so they are optimistic.



well excited!


----------



## Scutta (Feb 14, 2014)

assuming its on what time train are people looking to get.....I was thinking the 1pm from Fenchurch st.... if anyone wants to join...hopefully no signal failures or swans this time....


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2014)

I know it's wrong but a part of me wants the game to get cancelled so I can come to the rescheduled date.


----------



## Scrooge (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm told Canvey itself is poor for pubs - your best bet is to either drink in Benfleet near the station, or stay on one stop to Leigh-On-Sea which is apparently a much better location for a beer.


----------



## blueheaven (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm a new Dulwich Hamlet fan, having only just recently discovered the club after moving into the area, and have really enjoyed going to games this season. Also really love Champion Hill - terrific football ground with a brilliant, positive atmosphere. I've only just heard that there are so many problems off the field - really quite surprised by this as, superficially from the outside, everything seems to be going so well and the team is obviously playing some fantastic football.

Anyway, please excuse my ignorance, but I have a couple of questions for those of you who are more 'in the know':
- Can anyone provide a brief summary of what the problem is with the stadium and the finances?
- What can we, as supporters, do to help? (i.e. where is the best place to focus a campaign towards - should we all be joining the Trust or will that not help?).


----------



## Scutta (Feb 14, 2014)

editor said:


> I know it's wrong but a part of me wants the game to get cancelled so I can come to the rescheduled date.


that is wrong


----------



## Scutta (Feb 14, 2014)

blueheaven said:


> I'm a new Dulwich Hamlet fan, having only just recently discovered the club after moving into the area, and have really enjoyed going to games this season. Also really love Champion Hill - terrific football ground with a brilliant, positive atmosphere. I've only just heard that there are so many problems off the field - really quite surprised by this as, superficially from the outside, everything seems to be going so well and the team is obviously playing some fantastic football.
> 
> Anyway, please excuse my ignorance, but I have a couple of questions for those of you who are more 'in the know':
> - Can anyone provide a brief summary of what the problem is with the stadium and the finances?
> - What can we, as supporters, do to help? (i.e. where is the best place to focus a campaign towards - should we all be joining the Trust or will that not help?).




best thing that can be offered at the moment without too much speculation.....

http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwi...ubs-future--22nd-february-515-pm-1155865.html


----------



## Scutta (Feb 14, 2014)

pettyboy said:


> Yeah, all very interesting. From what this guy said to me, Dipre handed them an initial ban then revoked it, then gave them another after they abused another manager. Something like that anyway...
> 
> Whatever language they were using, it must be a pretty toxic atmosphere at the club for anyone to be abused by their own fans.
> 
> ...



So had a chat with my mate……


Re lowestoft bans….. the two they banned were nowhere near the manager when the alleged incident happened….they collected witness statements from Lowestoft and Carshalton fans that confirmed this. The chairman alledgedly would not show any statements from people who apparently saw it and just banned these two and then decided to ban 4 others at the same time (who had previous bans and were just sent that letter out of the blue). The chairman alledgedly even rang one of the fans work place (a local college) and asked them to sack him because he had been banned from the club (wtf)….. The chairman alledgedly also hasn’t been to a game in fourteen months….


Re the kit and badge he changed it without consulting anyone and apparently it wasn’t to an old badge or colours….


 Apparently the fan base has dropped dramatically because of this there is no singing as all the people are banned stopped going or afraid to sing as they may get banned…..sounds like a sorry state of affairs really…..


I think solidarity needs to be shown…thinking of a subtle banner something like “fans against bans….”


updated this on the other thread too..


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 14, 2014)

Yeah,  blueheaven, come to the meeting. What everyone knows is on the thread - have a read through the last 20 pages or so and you'll see there's a lot of speculation there so another 'summary' probably wouldn't help. Hopefully the meeting will clarify things a bit.


----------



## pettyboy (Feb 14, 2014)

Cheers Scutta! I'd actually read a few things on forums this week about the statements not really proving anything. "Fans against bans" sounds like a good statement to me.

I'm hoping to come to Canvey Island tomorrow (touch wood it's not cancelled) so maybe we can discuss it on the train?


----------



## EDC (Feb 14, 2014)

My memory cells are stirring about once attending a supporters meeting in the players bar in the old ground.  Buggered if I can remember what it was all about though, just the bloke behind the bar who called everyone 'bruv'.  Mishi and I'm sure Shaun were there too.


----------



## Scutta (Feb 14, 2014)

pettyboy said:


> Cheers Scutta! I'd actually read a few things on forums this week about the statements not really proving anything. "Fans against bans" sounds like a good statement to me.
> 
> I'm hoping to come to Canvey Island tomorrow (touch wood it's not cancelled) so maybe we can discuss it on the train?



Sounds perfect! See you at one fingers crossed the games on!


----------



## G Man (Feb 14, 2014)

Well I did offer my back at away games to anybody but all this codpiece talk is  getting a bit Blackadder...which is never a  bad thing of couse



(From series 1 sadly but you get the 'point' - double entendre ahoy!)


----------



## blueheaven (Feb 14, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Yeah,  blueheaven, come to the meeting. What everyone knows is on the thread - have a read through the last 20 pages or so and you'll see there's a lot of speculation there so another 'summary' probably wouldn't help. Hopefully the meeting will clarify things a bit.



Unfortunately I'm going to be up in Scotland on the day or I definitely would - but will hopefully be able to read a summary of what gets said at the meeting somewhere?


----------



## Scutta (Feb 14, 2014)

blueheaven said:


> Unfortunately I'm going to be up in Scotland on the day or I definitely would - but will hopefully be able to read a summary of what gets said at the meeting somewhere?



there will definitely be discussions on here afterwards so you should be able to pick the gist of it up here but hopefully something official will be produced...well id hope!


----------



## sankara (Feb 14, 2014)

Scutta said:


> there will definitely be discussions on here afterwards so you should be able to pick the gist of it up here but hopefully something official will be produced...well id hope!



Is there anyone who can write shorthand who would be willing to take down minutes? I might just record the fucker on my phone tbh.


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2014)

I'd love to get a full report to post up on Brixton Buzz too, so would appreciate any help.


----------



## xslavearcx (Feb 14, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> When you say 'saw a Hamlet scarf'..was it just someone wearing one, or part of it?
> I'veknown about this exhibition ofr quite a while, and haven't got round to seeing it yet. It finishes on  the 23rd February , thanks for the 'heads up'.
> 
> http://www.jewishmuseum.org.uk/Football



it was part of a display of scarves of various teams which i guess people contributed towards the exhibition. no partick thistle ones sadly  it is a good exhibition but sadly i didnt get to stay as long as i wanted to as my daughter was getting bored and moany. Im doing my dissertation on jews and football so i thought it was a good start to get some info, and it was helpful - quite a lot of stuff on wingate fc as far as non league is concerned


----------



## Scutta (Feb 14, 2014)

sankara said:


> Is there anyone who can write shorthand who would be willing to take down minutes? I might just record the fucker on my phone tbh.


sure, i know someone who needs shorthand practice!!!!


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2014)

I've posted this in the Cardiff thread but thought it might be of interest here. 
Goodbye Cardiff City FC: a life long fan finds salvation in the lower leagues


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 14, 2014)

Update: GIFs still cool. Here's one of the most agonising moments of my life:







I will bring my dictaphone to the meeting next week.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 14, 2014)

Scutta said:


> assuming its on what time train are people looking to get.....I was thinking the 1pm from Fenchurch st.... if anyone wants to join...hopefully no signal failures or swans this time....


I'm up for this. Will be bringing the codpiece-mounted anti-swan lasercannon just in case. What time meet up?

Quality tweeting by the @DulwichHamletFC account:


----------



## Scutta (Feb 14, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> I'm up for this. Will be bringing the codpiece-mounted anti-swan lasercannon just in case. What time meet up?
> 
> Quality tweeting by the @DulwichHamletFC account:




great tweet and warriors need cod pieces.

12 at Fenchurch st for a pint before?


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 14, 2014)

Scutta said:


> 12 at Fenchurch st for a pint before?


Cool with me. Pub?


----------



## Scutta (Feb 14, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> Cool with me. Pub?


 don't know the area that well for pubs is there a weatherspoons near? Failing that there is the east India arms next to the station?


----------



## G Man (Feb 14, 2014)

The Cheshire Cheese, just round the corner from the side entrance to Fenchurch St, is quite good. Or was in 2006 when I used to go in there.


----------



## G Man (Feb 14, 2014)

Saying that, I remember some deplorable city boy behaviour in there (drunken darts whilst lying on the floor, throwing money on wet beer covered bars betting on who'd get the next corner and the gobbiest female gooner since I don't know when).


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm sure we can summon up some deplorable inner-city boy behaviour. Though as it's a Saturday they'll all be in second-homes surely?


----------



## the 12th man (Feb 15, 2014)

Just been informed Canvey v Dulwich GAME ON!


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2014)

Can someone take pics and come up with s match report for Brixton Buzz please?

Well miffed to be missing this.


----------



## Scutta (Feb 15, 2014)

YESSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scutta (Feb 15, 2014)

Windsor Fenchurch at 12..... Right next to station... And looks decent prices for the city...


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 15, 2014)

Looks like of the top teams only Bognor's game is off. Maidstone, Wealdstone, Kingstonian and Hornchurch all playing.


----------



## Scutta (Feb 15, 2014)

pub closed at station


----------



## Scutta (Feb 15, 2014)

in the fen in the station


----------



## Limerick Red (Feb 15, 2014)

Scutta said:


> So had a chat with my mate……
> 
> 
> Re lowestoft bans….. the two they banned were nowhere near the manager when the alleged incident happened….they collected witness statements from Lowestoft and Carshalton fans that confirmed this. The chairman alledgedly would not show any statements from people who apparently saw it and just banned these two and then decided to ban 4 others at the same time (who had previous bans and were just sent that letter out of the blue). The chairman alledgedly even rang one of the fans work place (a local college) and asked them to sack him because he had been banned from the club (wtf)….. The chairman alledgedly also hasn’t been to a game in fourteen months….
> ...


http://fansagainstcriminalisation.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## EDC (Feb 15, 2014)

Dulwich one up.  Vidal 20th minute.


----------



## EDC (Feb 15, 2014)

Bollocks, one all.  33rd Minute


----------



## EDC (Feb 15, 2014)

'kinell. 2-1 down now. 43rd Minute


----------



## EDC (Feb 15, 2014)

Maidstone and Kingstonian both losing at HT


----------



## EDC (Feb 15, 2014)

Wealdstone and Hornchurch both winning.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2014)

Come on Hamlet!


----------



## EDC (Feb 15, 2014)

Lost 2-1.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2014)

Come on Hamlet!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 15, 2014)

meh, sometimes we lose.  losing in canvey must be a bummer but ONWARDS AND UPWARDS!

hope you lot who went had a good time despite the scoreline.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 15, 2014)

Shit performance really. Unlike the Canvey Islanders, we just couldn't get used to the wind. Mass brawl broke out which resulted in Gavin getting sent to the stands. He looked fucking miserable.

But football isn't only about football. My main memory of today will be the glorious chanting and banging on the train back to Fenchurch Street and walking towards Tower Hill. A splendid racket. We're great. Don't get me wrong, I desperately want Dulwich to win every game, and get really indignant when we don't, but you can still have a lot of fun in spite of losing. We certainly looked like we had a better day than the home fans.


----------



## Scutta (Feb 16, 2014)

there were  lot of confused tourists on tower bridge especially when everyone was shouting at them to turn around as it wasnt worth going to north london! 

And i feel sorry for the poor git we accosted for having a jack wills bag he didn't have a clue


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Feb 16, 2014)

So who's going on Tuesday then? Wonder what kind of side Gav will put out as we continue on the road to whatever-ground-the-county-fa-choose-to-host-the-final-at.

Hasn't got quite the same ring as 'Wembley' has it?


----------



## pettyboy (Feb 16, 2014)

Scutta -When I turned up at the club I was going to, all the people in the queue were asking me "Is that a Jack Wills scarf?"


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2014)

pettyboy said:


> Scutta -When I turned up at the club I was going to, all the people in the queue were asking me "Is that a Jack Wills scarf?"


I hope you used it to garrotte those heathens.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 16, 2014)

Many moons ago, back in my drinking days, we had a First Team game away to Kingstonian, it was probably '92, as there was a delay with the new ground opening, so reserve fixtures were all over the place. The Reserves had an early Saturday night game at Croydon Athletic, so a frw of us doubled up with that. Ended up in a pub opposite Streatham station and a bloke asked me what rugby shirt I was wearing. Now I'd had 'a few', this was back in my drinking prime, and I responded something like : "Fucking rugby shirt? You wanna come outside for a scrum you cunt?'...he declined. I think I have a vague recollection of this, but not entirely sure if I think I can recall from those who were present regaling me with the tale...


----------



## Scutta (Feb 17, 2014)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> So who's going on Tuesday then? Wonder what kind of side Gav will put out as we continue on the road to whatever-ground-the-county-fa-choose-to-host-the-final-at.
> 
> Hasn't got quite the same ring as 'Wembley' has it?



I'll be there! cant wait.... dont mind what team to be honest as long as they are in pink and blue! I imagine he will rest Erhun but its good to see how the team copes without him anyway. 

What's the news on Gavin after his sending off will he be suspended from the dugout for this or the next league game? 

editor I took a few crap photographs which are on facebook, you're welcome to use for a brixton buzz although they aren't that good! I imagine someone has better... Joel was at the game so he has quite a few good ones!


----------



## Chilavert (Feb 17, 2014)

There was a report on Sky Sports News last night about Maidstone and their 3G pitch; I know this was the subject of discussion a few pages back.

Anyway, the Maidstone chairman (I think) was pretty bullish about their chances of winning a legal challenge to allow them to continue to play on the surface if they got promoted.


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2014)

Chilavert said:


> There was a report on Sky Sports News last night about Maidstone and their 3G pitch; I know this was the subject of discussion a few pages back.
> 
> Anyway, the Maidstone chairman (I think) was pretty bullish about their chances of winning a legal challenge to allow them to continue to play on the surface if they got promoted.


Hmm, outside of the pros and cons arguments, it doesn't seem fair that one team gets to play on a surface that others aren't so familiar with.


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2014)

Scutta said:


> editor I took a few crap photographs which are on facebook, you're welcome to use for a brixton buzz although they aren't that good! I imagine someone has better... Joel was at the game so he has quite a few good ones!


I'll take a look later - any match reports from anyone?


----------



## Chilavert (Feb 17, 2014)

editor said:


> Hmm, outside of the pros and cons arguments, it doesn't seem fair that one team gets to play on a surface that others aren't so familiar with.


The report seemed sympathetic and the point was made that more clubs could/should install similar services as it generated income and meant that seasons weren't disrupted by waterlogged pitches.


----------



## Scutta (Feb 17, 2014)

http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/canvey-island-2-1-dulwich-hamlet-1160770.html


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 17, 2014)

editor said:


> Hmm, outside of the pros and cons arguments, it doesn't seem fair that one team gets to play on a surface that others aren't so familiar with.


The counter argument is that all the teams in the division will only have to play on the 3G pitch once per season, whereas Maidstone will have to continually shift between grass and 3G each week, having to adjust their playing style each time.

I'm not saying which is right or wrong…. (there's a thread for that...)

To be honest, when Luton had an artificial pitch in the 80s, the thing I hated most about it was that it made everyone else in football totally hate us (on top of the away fans ban and having a Tory cunt mate of Thatcher's as a Chairman) and belittle our success as one of the best footballing sides in the country at the time.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 17, 2014)

Looking forward to tomorrow night's match!


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The counter argument is that all the teams in the division will only have to play on the 3G pitch once per season, whereas Maidstone will have to continually shift between grass and 3G each week, having to adjust their playing style each time.


Except they'll be playing on it _50% of the time_, whereas all the other teams will be only playing on it for a fraction of that time - hence advantage Maidstone.


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2014)

Statement has gone up from the supporters trust: 


> After months of uncertainty and speculation, it is now clear that the freehold of Dulwich Hamlet’s football ground at Champion Hill has been (or shortly will be) acquired by the Hadley Property Group.
> 
> One of the Supporters’ Trust’s key objectives since its creation has been to ensure that the Football Club has a secure, long term future at a ground at its traditional home and to this end the Trust secured designation of the current ground as ‘Other Open Space’ in 2007 and listing as an Asset of Community Value in 2013. This overall objective remains unchanged.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 18, 2014)

I know it's a bit late in the season, but I've just remembered me and Scutta were talking about sponsoring a player - is anyone up for it?

We get our name in the programme every week and we get the player's shirt at the end of the season. I think it's 60 quid - anyone fancy chipping in? If a few of us do it, it would make it affordable at something like 5 or 10 quid each and we could draw lots for the shirt.

From the programme it looks like players still available are Dean Lodge, Mathieu Boyer, Ian Daly, Ahmed Deen, Jerome Walker, Abdul Mansaray and a few others.

Anyone interested?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 18, 2014)

editor said:


> Statement has gone up from the supporters trust:


 
To be honest I am extremely disappointed with this statement, whic as far as I am concerned, offers nothing. Tony Blairs spin doctors would have been proud of it!
I just read it from the link on the unofficial forum, and posted this reply on there:

To be honest I'd more like to see an actual statement on what the Trust would like to see, rather than 'waffle' that simply acts as a membership drive.
I'm a bit perplexed by this comment in the statement:
"Finally, with the forthcoming months promising such fundamental change (perhaps for the better, but unfortunately perhaps not)..."
It's the 'unfortunately perhaps not'.
Can the person who wrote this please explain it, because that makes no sense to me....
Bills were NOT being paid...without gas and electric (& who knows whatever other outstanding bills were due) the ground would have been closed, and the Club SUSPENDED. This would then have led to the Club being booted out of the Isthmian League! Now these bills have been paid, I understand, as I am sure the Trust are aware. So how could things 'perhaps not' be worse???


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> To be honest I am extremely disappointed with this statement, whic as far as I am concerned, offers nothing. Tony Blairs spin doctors would have been proud of it!


I'm going to post it up on BrixtonBuzz tomorrow and link back to this thread - hopefully that will (a) help advertise the event (b) get more people down and (c) give people a fuller background to what's going on.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 18, 2014)

editor said:


> I'll take a look later - any match reports from anyone?


Joel Virgo took a set of photos at Canvey, I'm sure if you ask him he'll let you use some again.

_A quick attempt at a match report._

Dulwich Hamlet failed to add to this season's fine collection of late away wins on a windswept Canvey Island.

The Hamlet dominated the first twenty minutes, Erhun Oztumer unlucky to hit the post when through on goal before Xavier Vidal fired a low free-kick home to make it 1-0. But whilst the travelling support sang and jumped and bashed their way towards half-time the South London side lost their way.

The Canvey Islanders' more rudimentary football seemed better suited to the howling estuary atmosphere. Jay Curran equalized in the 33rd minute and just before half-time Harrison Chatting hit a slightly confusing second.

The Rabble entered the second 45 confident in their side's ability to comeback, but it wasn't to be. An uneventful half, the main 'highlight' being a huge scrap by the dug-outs which saw Hamlet boss Gavin Rose sent to the stands for a crime as yet unspecified.

Canvey's number 5 got sent off with a few minutes to go and there was a flurry of pressure, but it was too little, too late.

The Rabble stayed behind the goal singing after the match (to the visible confusion of the home fans), a vociferousness that was continued on the way home, the train to Fenchurch Street a scene of yet more singing and dancing and bashing. There were also reports of Hamlet fans marauding over Tower Bridge abusing people for heading north and attacking tourists carrying Jack Wills bags. Shocking scenes, Brian.





(my own photo.. Caption: Mournful DHFC fans travel home in contemplative silence after a disappointing away defeat.)

Edit: Just found these two write-ups of the Thamesmead match. _"Hamlet were backed by their vocal following behind the goal, known as 'The Rabble' with their banners and original football songs... It was really encouraging to seeing lots of fans less than thirty years of age, of all colours, creeds and salaries"_ *and* _"The most individual of London clubs, though, is Dulwich Hamlet – whilst they are still housed just yards from East Dulwich station, their distinctively clashing pink and blue colours, unique name and diverse fanbase means that Dulwich are a little bit more than your average non-league team."_


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 18, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> To be honest I am extremely disappointed with this statement, whic as far as I am concerned, offers nothing. Tony Blairs spin doctors would have been proud of it!
> I just read it from the link on the unofficial forum, and posted this reply on there:
> 
> To be honest I'd more like to see an actual statement on what the Trust would like to see, rather than 'waffle' that simply acts as a membership drive.
> ...


I thought much the same - no new info in the statement and no opinions expressed on the current situation. Just a plea for more helpers! Seems they are trying to tread carefully. I'll withhold judgement until Saturday's meeting.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 18, 2014)

Great report vornstyle76  

I probably won't be able to make the game tonight but I have something for you and Scutta - Scutta will you be in Brixton about 6pm-ish, I can drop it off at yours before the game….?


----------



## Scutta (Feb 18, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Great report vornstyle76
> 
> I probably won't be able to make the game tonight but I have something for you and Scutta - Scutta will you be in Brixton about 6pm-ish, I can drop it off at yours before the game….?



Was planning to go straight to the game. but can swing by home first should be there by 6.30/6.45 - If im not back when you are about though you could always slip them through the door in an envelope and I can grab them?


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> Joel Virgo took a set of photos at Canvey, I'm sure if you ask him he'll let you use some again.
> 
> _A quick attempt at a match report._


That's ace - I'll add that now to BBuzz if that's OK. 

Here's the post about the meeting on Saturday:
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/02/...bs-future-public-meeting-called-for-22nd-feb/


----------



## pettyboy (Feb 18, 2014)

Scutta - I didn't leave my bag at yours on Saturday did I? Must either be there or at the Prince...


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 18, 2014)

will be there tonight


----------



## Scutta (Feb 18, 2014)

pettyboy said:


> Scutta - I didn't leave my bag at yours on Saturday did I? Must either be there or at the Prince...



Not sure to be honest, what does it look like? Not sure if I am definitely popping home tonight before the game but the missus is so can ask her to have a quick look....

If she cant see it happy to go into the pub and ask if it got handed in but that will probably wont be tonight so if it is there I can bring it to the game on sat....assuming you're coming of course tonight and Saturday?


----------



## SDE (Feb 18, 2014)

Up for the cup!


----------



## EDC (Feb 18, 2014)

Some good stuff being posted on the unofficial forum regarding the Trust and Saturdays meeting.


----------



## Scutta (Feb 18, 2014)

http://worldgroundhop.blogspot.co.uk/search/label/Dulwich Hamlet


----------



## EDC (Feb 18, 2014)

Scutta said:


> http://worldgroundhop.blogspot.co.uk/search/label/Dulwich Hamlet



What a fanstastic report on the Thamesmead match in the link.


----------



## Scrooge (Feb 18, 2014)

Re Gavin's "sending off" - I had a quick word with him after the game and he said one of their players left their foot in on Ian Daly (just after he'd made a pretty late challenge himself) - so both benches got pretty wound up about the respective crimes...

Not sure what it means at this level - hoping not a touchline ban.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 18, 2014)

sounds like a mad game going on….hamlet 3-0 down, then we get one back 3-1, then 4-1 down, then we get another back 4-2 and then another…..latest is hamlet 4-3 down….


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 18, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I know it's a bit late in the season, but I've just remembered me and Scutta were talking about sponsoring a player - is anyone up for it?
> 
> We get our name in the programme every week and we get the player's shirt at the end of the season. I think it's 60 quid - anyone fancy chipping in? If a few of us do it, it would make it affordable at something like 5 or 10 quid each and we could draw lots for the shirt.
> 
> ...


by the way, we won't be parting with any cash until we hear what's happening at Saturday's meeting…


----------



## EDC (Feb 18, 2014)

Great to hear Harry Roberts and Kill the Bill tonight.  A couple to learn before the next time we play them.....


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 18, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> by the way, we won't be parting with any cash until we hear what's happening at Saturday's meeting…


 All money raised from individual player sponsorship goes DIRECTLY into the Football Club budget, helping to pay FOOTBALL bills, and is never handed over to the Limited Company to be 'swallowed up'.  Just clarifying...


----------



## pompeydunc (Feb 18, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> by the way, we won't be parting with any cash until we hear what's happening at Saturday's meeting…



Count me in...

Dunc


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 18, 2014)

EDC said:


> Great to hear Harry Roberts and Kill the Bill tonight.  A couple to learn before the next time we play them.....


 
After the first airing of the old Sixties & Seventies 'Harry Roberts' terrace classic, a Hamlet following Chelsea fan ,who was a regular at Stamford Bridge in the Seventies & Eighties, and beyond, but rarely nowadays, in the modern football era, patted me on the back, exclaiming that he hadn't heard that one for years!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 18, 2014)

Regarding the meeting on Saturday, after the game, I am not entirely sure what the format is, or who will be on the 'top table'. But have been told that there will be someone representing Hadley Property, and of course, people from the Club Committee, as the Committee have called the meeting.

There is a Special Committee Meeting on thrusday, as opposed to our regular monthly one, and I am presuming the meeting will be discussed. I shall ask for all pre-meeting arrangements to be put onto the official Club website, as soon as possible after, so supporters will know in advance who shall be there.

Also: I have heard tonight that Hadley have no problem whatsoever if people want to either film or record the meeting. Which I hope we can also confirm on the official website, at the same time. I hope this helps.


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## sankara (Feb 19, 2014)

I thoroughly enjoyed last night, despite the result and the relatively small crowd. We didn't look up for it in the first half but the second half performance was superb for a second string team and I was convinced Jordan Clarke's curler was going in. I don't know how strong the filth's team was yesterday but if we can challenge them with our reserves, just imagine what the first team with a large Rabble contingent behind them can do. I just discovered that one of their goalscorers was called Tyrone Pink - I think he plays for the wrong team!



EDC said:


> Great to hear Harry Roberts and Kill the Bill tonight.  A couple to learn before the next time we play them.....



Great singing last night, I think Ricky and Stuart deserve a lot more grief next time 'round.


----------



## sankara (Feb 19, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I know it's a bit late in the season, but I've just remembered me and Scutta were talking about sponsoring a player - is anyone up for it?



Yes


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 19, 2014)

EDC said:


> Great to hear Harry Roberts and Kill the Bill tonight.  A couple to learn before the next time we play them.....


I suspect Harry Roberts wouldn't have thought twice about shooting you or me, as well as some coppers.  People like that belong behind bars - I certainly don't want them wandering the streets with their firearms, and I don't think it does our club any favours if people glory in their actions.


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Feb 19, 2014)

I wasn't there last night but to hear that the Harry Roberts song was sung isn't a great thing to hear!!

People can sing what they like of course but personally I would be embarrassed to hear that sung by the "rabble" that is not what I thought we was about?!?


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Feb 19, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Also: I have heard tonight that Hadley have no problem whatsoever if people want to either film or record the meeting. Which I hope we can also confirm on the official website, at the same time. I hope this helps.



I asked the Club this question yesterday and they confirmed Hadley had no problem with this at that time, I will be attempting to record (not film) the meeting and will try to get it online, late Sat night or Sunday morning!!


----------



## Scutta (Feb 19, 2014)

http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/dulwich-hamlet-3-4-metropolitan-police-1162880.html


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Feb 19, 2014)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> I wasn't there last night but to hear that the Harry Roberts song was sung isn't a great thing to hear!!
> 
> People can sing what they like of course but personally I would be embarrassed to hear that sung by the "rabble" that is not what I thought we was about?!?



Totally agree. That's tasteless and moronic. Id expect to hear the die hard retards at professional clubs sing that, not Dulwich supporters. I fail to see how chanting about a man who murdered 3 innocent coppers, supports and encourages our team. It's even more ridiculous given that we're unbelievably vulnerable at the moment and we really don't want to do anything that pisses people off.


----------



## Joe K (Feb 19, 2014)

Hey everyone, been meaning to join here for a while but usual laziness/ inexplicable phobia about registration forms has kicked in. However, the incipient Harry Roberts debate is a bit of a spur as it links back to something I've been meaning to say for a while.

I'm no fan of the police as an institution, and I've written/ blogged/ tweeted/ FBed a load of stuff that's critical of them, particularly in the last year or so when the triple-whammy of Mark Duggan, new Hillsborough revelations and Savile has been right up in our faces. Nevertheless, I agree with PP and Jamie here - there's a difference between expressing discontent about the structural/ ideological flaws of the police and celebrating the actions of some guy who I'm inclined to think, as stated above, would have no qualms about shooting you or I. 

I don't think it would piss me off so much were it not for the fact that singing that song seems to me part of an attempt to impose some sort of collective political identity on a group of fans who have been going to Dulwich for, let's face it, far longer than the majority of people in this thread (obviously including myself) have. Again, I'd pretty solidly of the left (here I grandstandingly claim ownership of 'communism is inevitable' in the Ian Daly video...) but I think there's been a fair bit of hype of late - some of it admittedly emanating from Deep Play, we do get excitable - which seems to position Dulwich as an inherently left-wing club. Y'know, whatever my personal utopian vision is, I'm more than a little bit uncomfortable about rocking up at a football club supported by people of various political stripes and declaring it to be the vehicle of my belief system. Sorry if that sounds like hyperbole, but I think some of this needs to be said. It doesn't seem fair to start establishing some kind of consensus or norm in a way which makes longstanding fans feel uncomfortable. Old-school fans have, I think, been really accomodating towards the people who have started going over the last few years, and I think it's a courtesy which should work both ways.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 19, 2014)

i know quite a few people who go to dulwich when millwall are away who i wouldn't describe as "left wing"; but then i know some left wing millwall fans who go to dulwich too.

reminds me of when the NF got run at millwall in the seventies and told to fuck off. i'd also hope the SWP would as well if they ever started handing out leaflets. I go to watch the football, not make some political statement.

that's just me though.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 19, 2014)

EDC said:


> Great to hear Harry Roberts and Kill the Bill tonight.  A couple to learn before the next time we play them.....




knob head.


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2014)

Joe K said:


> I don't think it would piss me off so much were it not for the fact that singing that song seems to me part of an attempt to impose some sort of collective political identity on a group of fans who have been going to Dulwich for, let's face it, far longer than the majority of people in this thread (obviously including myself) have.


I get your point,but I think you're getting a bit carried away there. It was only a relatively small amount of people singing that song and that was _only_ because they were playing the Met Police.

If they sang it at _every_ game, then you'd have a point.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 19, 2014)

Erm, sorry to disrupt your narrative, but an old-school fan started the Harry Roberts song off. And anyway, unfortunately we're already associated with murderers by playing in the same league as the Met...

Edit: Thinking about this a bit more, hang on a minute. (1) Met Police FC get this sorta thing every game (according to the manager). (2) We dish out ridiculous regional insults to most teams we play (and I've heard people be taken aback by it). So, it seems to me that as long as it's foundless banter it's okay, but when the usual pantomime stuff might actually refer to a real world discourse then suddenly it becomes 'political' and bad. That's totally hilarious! If anything this is an attempt to impose a collective _apathetic_ identity.

Anyway, I'm quite excited about Saturday as my ex's 14 year old son should be holidaying in South London and will hopefully be coming to the game. Looking forward to him seeing and hearing what goes on at Champion Hill.

Though I do think we need to up our pink & blue game...


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Feb 20, 2014)

I think it's one thing dishing out regional banter and quite another glorifying the man who killed three innocent people.


----------



## Joe K (Feb 20, 2014)

Yeah, I'm aware of it being an old-school fan who would have started the song, and sorry for the generalisation. As I said in my first post, it's less the specific instance that's getting on my nerves than what I see as a fairly accelerated attempt to start representing Dulwich as the English St Pauli at every turn. While that might come true over time (and, obviously, I'd probably quite enjoy that myself) I do think there's something a bit forced about it at the moment. Maybe it's just where my head's at. 

Also - as if I have a problem linking football and politics _in general_. It's just that I think that the negotiations around how groups of fans behave themselves have an inherently, and complicatedly, political dimension.


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Feb 20, 2014)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> I think it's one thing dishing out regional banter and quite another glorifying the man who killed three innocent people.



Exactly!! I could not care one little bit a bit about politics or political views just singing that song or similar is in pretty poor taste, whoever started it!!


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 20, 2014)

editor said:


> I get your point,but I think you're getting a bit carried away there. It was only a relatively small amount of people singing that song and that was _only_ because they were playing the Met Police.
> 
> If they sang it at _every_ game, then you'd have a point.



i'll remember that sort of handy rationalisation next time millwall are dragged through the mud when a few of our more moronic fans bring turkey flags to leeds games. "it only happens when we play leeds, guv"


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 20, 2014)

Oh I thought it was Clapton that are meant to be like the English St Pauli?


----------



## Lucy Fur (Feb 20, 2014)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> I wasn't there last night but to hear that the Harry Roberts song was sung isn't a great thing to hear!!
> 
> People can sing what they like of course but personally I would be embarrassed to hear that sung by the "rabble" that is not what I thought we was about?!?



If you substitute Harry Roberts for any of these people:

Mark Duggan (4 August 2011 in London, England)

Olaseni Lewis (3 September 2010 in London, Englapnd)

Ian Tomlinson (1 April 2009 in London, England)

Jean Charles de Menezes (22 July 2005 in London, England)
and "he killed coppers" to " Killed by coppers" you can change a dodgy 70's hooly chant into anti police brutalty chant..... just a thought.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 20, 2014)

Lucy Fur said:


> If you substitute Harry Roberts for any of these people:
> 
> Mark Duggan (4 August 2011 in London, England)
> 
> ...





Better link for seni: 
http://www.justiceforseni.com/


----------



## Onket (Feb 20, 2014)

Sean Rigg - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_of_Sean_Rigg


----------



## Scutta (Feb 20, 2014)

just my two pence 



Joe K said:


> Yeah, I'm aware of it being an old-school fan who would have started the song, and sorry for the generalisation. As I said in my first post, it's less the specific instance that's getting on my nerves than what I see as a fairly accelerated attempt to start representing Dulwich as the English St Pauli at every turn. While that might come true over time (and, obviously, I'd probably quite enjoy that myself) I do think there's something a bit forced about it at the moment. Maybe it's just where my head's at.
> 
> 
> Also - as if I have a problem linking football and politics _in general_. It's just that I think that the negotiations around how groups of fans behave themselves have an inherently, and complicatedly, political dimension.


 

I think this season its seemed far less political when I first came up - less che guevara posters and political flags about than there was....


I dont think anyone is trying to make Dulwich the English St Pauli and I'm sure the Altona fans wouldnt be to happy about that  I think it has naturally evolved to something that you can have comparisons with St Pauli.....small club in a big city with passionate fans who want to have a party no matter what...but that's a good thing right? And is what makes us different and fun to support... rather than a political force of south london.....


sport and politcs are always going be linked but I just want have a beer and a fag and singsong with like-minded folks... away from the modern game




Jamie Wyatt said:


> Exactly!! I could not care one little bit a bit about politics or political views just singing that song or similar is in pretty poor taste, whoever started it!!


 

If people found the song in poor taste then it’s fair to say so and to be fair not have it sung in the future as we should be a unit and not squabbling.....whichever way you see it.... However I think we need to be careful here because 3 50yr + men shouting you blonde dirty essex cunt at an innocent 20 year old keeper is pretty harsh and bullying but that’s accepted as banter…. This wasn’t racist homophobic or sexist abuse……




BigMoaner said:


> i'll remember that sort of handy rationalisation next time millwall are dragged through the mud when a few of our more moronic fans bring turkey flags to leeds games. "it only happens when we play leeds, guv"


 
I think that's actually slightly different these guys playing aren't police.....and have no fans.... and probably aren't family friends of the policemen killed..... and so the song wasnt sung to directly (even if it has inadvertently) hurt people like your "moronic" fans were doing...



Lucy Fur said:


> If you substitute Harry Roberts for any of these people:
> 
> Mark Duggan (4 August 2011 in London, England)
> 
> ...


 

I like this idea buy isnt that making it even more political than singing a song about dead coppers........ and RIP Seni went to uni with him and was a nice chap...feel bad for his family.... so people check out the link...

anyway I'm a 5 minute clueless cunt....



Edit "I just want have a beer and a fag and singsong " I actually prefer cider...


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 20, 2014)

To be honest I think the Met Police thing is a load of nothing. As Scutta says none of them are coppers and no-one goes to watch them - they're barely linked to the Met any more. So I don't really care if people sing offensive songs but equally I don't really buy that doing it is a meaningful poltical point.

The point about trying to impose a particular identity on the club/fans is more interesting. What's happening at Dulwich is brilliant but I can see there's a danger of a load of new people turning up and trying to take over a bit.


----------



## Joe K (Feb 20, 2014)

Good post, mate. It isn't fans being political I have a problem with in any case - I generally think it's a good thing - it's the weird sense I've got recently that people (and I _have _heard/ seen this) saying 'Dulwich fans/ The Rabble ARE left-wing/ anticapitalist/ whatever'. It potentially rubs people up the wrong way.

Also, I'm pretty squarely of the mindset that singing songs about 'killing coppers' is about as political as when we were thirteen and used to scratch anarchy symbols onto the desks at school. It hardly does anything to redress any of the multiple injustices the Met have been involved in this decade/ year/ month/ week.


----------



## Joe K (Feb 20, 2014)

As we've argued consistently on Deep Play, there is already something implicitly political about choosing to go and support your local team rather than one of the PL behemoths. It's inextricably linked to community and relies on collective effort/ unity (even solidarity). The problem comes when people try and project their politics onto a whole group, which can be alienating.


----------



## Scutta (Feb 20, 2014)

Joe K said:


> Good post, mate. It isn't fans being political I have a problem with in any case - I generally think it's a good thing - it's the weird sense I've got recently that people (and I _have _heard/ seen this) saying 'Dulwich fans/ The Rabble ARE left-wing/ anticapitalist/ whatever'. It potentially rubs people up the wrong way.
> 
> Also, I'm pretty squarely of the mindset that singing songs about 'killing coppers' is about as political as when we were thirteen and used to scratch anarchy symbols onto the desks at school. It hardly does anything to redress any of the multiple injustices the Met have been involved in this decade/ year/ month/ week.




but you can see where people might get that idea when everyone's shouting about communism and there is the communist anti fascist flags and banners being hung up occasionally 

haha exactly but Im sure if you asked most people us being political or not they would look at us and say we are there singing shouting running around and acting like thirteen year olds anyway..... and i love it


----------



## Scutta (Feb 20, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> Though I do think we need to up our pink & blue game...




oh yeah and THIS. I think this is where a efforts need to be.....you reckon we can get a similar picture by the car wash end by the end of the season>?  


edit: Diego Forlan is at this team now


----------



## sankara (Feb 20, 2014)

I don't think this needs to turn into an existential debate on the general nature of Hamlet fans. In terms of the specifics - I didn't sing about Harry Roberts as I didn't know who he was until I internet searched him later on that evening. It seems if we wanted to make it more relevant to the modern era, his name could be replaced with Dale Cregan's. Now, I tend not to advocate the killing of anyone in a literal sense. I can't think of anyone who I actually wish were dead regardless of how odious their actions or opinions may be. The Wikipedia entry for Harry Roberts makes him sound like a right cunt, and I certainly don't think that he is in any way a valid cause celebre for highlighting police brutality.

On the other hand, as mentioned above, those affected by his actions are very few and the likelyhood of anyone at the game being relatives or friends of the victims is absolutely minute and it would be very unfortunate indeed if they were at the game on Tuesday. The comparison with Millwall fans waving Turkish flags is, I think, very different, as it was most likely that there were friends or family of the those who were killed in Istanbul were at the game. It can only be construed as a deliberate attempt to provoke those at the game. The Met Police team is not represented by real policemen and the songs were an attack on what the club's roots rather than an attempt to incite violence or to provoke.

When the word "kill" is used, I'm sure none of us mean it literally - Australian cricket fans have been famous for advocating that their players "kill" the opposition players but I don't think that any of them are actually asking for touring teams to be murdered, they just want to see yet another Australian victory. I am aware that they are also notorious for having a sizeable vocal racist contingent - that is obviously not defensible. The only thing that I would be massively concerned about is some of the kids picking up on some of the things said and thinking that it is OK to have some quite unpleasant views. Children don't always get the nuances of adult humour and may not understand why things are being said. I remember hearing one of our younger fans (I will not name them as I don't think it's fair) saying some questionable things to an opposition goalie once, and have been somewhat careful to tailor my message when they are in earshot sometimes.

The point that I am trying to make is that we need to self-regulate and we can't let things get out of hand. For some people the point at which things go too far is a lot earlier than others. We all love to vent at the football and some people have more reason to dislike the police than others. It's good that we're having this chat though.


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 20, 2014)

Lucy Fur said:


> If you substitute Harry Roberts for any of these people:
> 
> Mark Duggan (4 August 2011 in London, England)
> 
> ...


 
Or alternatively we could just concentrate on gettng behind our own team and reinforcing Gavin Rose's recent comment that we have the best supporters in the league who always give encouragement even when we've just lost.

Any sort of chant slagging off the opposition is really just empty noise - e.g really bland stuff like "Is that all you take away" etc.  (Especially as many of the people singing that at games probably don't go to away games themselves.)


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 20, 2014)

Scutta said:


> If people found the song in poor taste then it’s fair to say so and to be fair not have it sung in the future as we should be a unit and not squabbling.....whichever way you see it.... However I think we need to be careful here because 3 50yr + men shouting you blonde dirty essex cunt at an innocent 20 year old keeper is pretty harsh and bullying but that’s accepted as banter…. This wasn’t racist homophobic or sexist abuse……...


 
Not sure which game this was or who was responsible, but certainly not "banter" in my book.  Embarrassing, dimwitted and crass at the least.


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2014)

Just as an aside, football's been intertwined with politics for me for decades and here's what dragged me in: http://www.urban75.org/football/campaign.html

I'm also there for the crack, the banter, the football , the community and all that too, obvs.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm reminded as to why I don't like this forum...it makes you think too much! ;-)
Anyway, here's my input to the 'old bill' debate on here.
Yes, I did start the Harry Roberts song. A song that has been sung at football grounds up and the country in the past, and will continue to do so. It has been sung in the past at Hamlet matches too, now and again. The reason I sing it IS to rile the police. Nothing more nothing less. I know very little about Harry Roberts, apart from the fact he killed two coppers before I was born.
But I do know that all through my adult life, and as a 'juvenile' as a teenager, I have experienced the police go well beyond their remit in bullying, beatings, and totally breaking the law, at both football and on demo's, knowing they are almost certainly beyond reproach, with their word being taken over that of ordinary people who happen to be a different colour, working class, a football fan, or a trade unionist....for example, or a combination of those. I do not like the police and never will! Sometimes people ask me who I would call if my house was burgled. Yes, of course it would be the police. We DO need a police force, but we need an accountable one, & I do not believe that will ever happen. as far as I am concerned: the police are a neccessary evil...I do not have to like them1
Of course, I know a few serving officers, or ex-police. Without a doubt they are nice people, and I would be upset if anything happened to them, but that is only because I know them as individuals, and to be honest, I am always careful what I might say in front of them, in case something slips out in conversation which might 'interest them'. The bottom line is there is no such thing as an off-duty copper, and they are always on the listen for snippets, no matter how friendly. I do not trust them at all. I have no confidence in them, even when they 'do their job'.
Going back to Harry Roberts, if it riles the opposition then that's good enough for me, because of the very establishment institution they represent. As people have said he almost certainly was a nasty bastard, but he also now a very old man, who is only now still incarcerated because he is a 'political prisoner', and not because of his crime. He is simply going to rot in jail because he is Harry Roberts, and not because of his actual crime. He should have been released on licence a long time ago. I don't think, if he was ever released, he would be thinking of shooting anyone, whether it be coppers, or you or me.
Also going back to the chants on Tuesday...the only reason I started the Harry Roberts one, was because some of the others were singing some (my words) 'stupid wanky non football' All Coppers Are Bastards ditty, that i both never knew, and in my 'old school' head sounded fucking stupid for a football match, so I let rip with an old fashioned one. I'm certainly not going to apologise for that. As for the 'Kill The Bill' chant...that came spontaneously from me when there was a mass outbreak of handbags between the two teams on the pitch, and no worse than at other games, when the same thing might happen and individuals might shout 'do the Essex cunts!' or something similar.
Someone mentioned singing the 'Harry Roberts' song is not what the 'Rabble' is about. Well it's not what's sung at every game, and it was simply because of the opposition. If that was the case then i would be a bit more concerned. Personally I get more offended and embarrassed when some people sing the 'tits, fanny and Dulwich' chant. Each to their own. Or scream at an opposition player, or referee, calling them a cunt. So some things are acceptable, but some not?
The other week I was one of a dozen fans who made the trip to Leiston, on a Tuesday night. It was depressing...and not just because the performance on the pitch was below what we've grown used to. There was no singing, very little getting behind the team, but lots of negative, loud '"Oh come on Dulwich..this is rubbish" "shit" type of comments, which I found so depressing. It was like watch Dulwich six years ago, when there was very few fans going to away games, home crowds were in the very low hundreds, and I went to games out of habit, not something to look forward to, enjoy and be excited about. I was feeling down that night...because I had seen the past and don't want to go back.
For that, I can certainly cope with some of the 'new breed' of fan, whether their trying to create some sort of 'leftie enclave' or not. I don't think they're trying to 'convert' people to their cause, and don't think that's possible...but the spirit and fun these sort of fans are bringing to games is without a doubt encouraging more to come to games...and matchdays would be a lot duller without them. Their attitude is also helped is that my political outlook is generally extremely and broadly on the left.
I agree that courtesy works both ways...I think I have embraced the newer fans and love it, but I also know there are some that think you (& therefore by association me) are a pain in the arse. But across the board, I think the majority are behind us all, as it does increase the atmosphere and the total buzz about the Club, and portrays the Club, overall, in a very good light. And there are a few in the minoirty, who wil never be happy, no matter what.
With regard to Millwall in the Seventies and running off the National Front, well, I shal ltake the posters word for that...but I do know for a fact that at the start of the eighties the same National Front were active, in what numbers I do not know, outside the Cold Blow Lane end. So they may have been 'run' before that, but certainly came back and r-established themselves for a time. How do I know that? I was at school in Peckham at the time, and Millwall supporting mates always brought copies of the NF youth paper 'Bulldog' into school, and I saw it on sale when I went down The Den with them, even sometimes buying a copy myself, Personally I would have no problem with any group on the left leafleting at a Hamlet game..you may not agree with their views, but they do not discrimate against our players or fans, as the far right do.
With regard to becoming the 'English St Pauli'...well that's CLEARLY not going to happen. But I see nothing wrong with a group of lefties/anarchists/whoevers enjoying and leading the atmosphere at Champion Hill, which then spirals by attracting 'more of the same sort'. To be honest, Joe, your podcasts are helping to build that 'monster' that you are starting to dislike, and you can't have it both ways.
I can see the point comparing 'Harry Roberts' to Millwall fans with Turkey flags when they play Leeds...but there IS a huge subtle difference...Firstly, the Leeds thing is done deliberately to provoke opposition fans not the team. It is clear incitement to cause trouble. That could not happen at our games with the Met Police football team, as they have no fans. Secondly, Leeds United are not a state institution that many people dislike for a variety of football reasons. They are just a football team. Rightly or wrongly, the Met football team are seen as part of a state instution...well you know the politics, depends where your own views are really. Wouldn't mind us being an English altona though! ;-)
Agreed...a lot of their players are not coppers anymore, but AT LEAST half of their First Team squad are! And all of their officials (like our committee) are. And they are funded by serving and ex-police. Contrary to 'popular urban footballing myth' they are not dunded by our taxes, but through a Metropolitan Police internal lottery type thing, with big prizes. All of the funds raised are divvied up between the various police sports sections. The football section, as in the club we play, supply all of the players for the National Police Cup competition, and they are usually in the semi's or the final, and you MUST be a serving officer to play in that. They are VERY MUCH a police side, just one that allows a percentage of 'outsiders'.
With regard to what the 'Rabble' are...well as someone who has been part of 'The Rabble' since the phrase was first coined and adopted in the late eighties at the old ground...'The Rabble' is simple the group of fans who stand and sing behind the goal at home games. It is a very generalised name, and has no leaders, or political beliefs. It's just a group of fans who like singing and having a laugh....long may that continue. If individuals are leftie/anti-capitalist/middle class tossers/ whatever...then so be it. But 'The Rabble' has always just been a collective name for the loyal fans who go home and away. Nothing more, nothing less. And long may that continue...
As for people waffling on about communism, or whatever, it's inevitable that people chat about what they like. We'vw had the likes of Hutty waffling on for years, long before the new lot came along, and nobody ever shut him up! ;-) as for a wide range of flags...well if they don't discriminate against anyone then I have no problem with them. If you want 'less' of them then bring your own 'non-political' ones, and the 'political' ones will be in the minority.
To finish, with the mention of some abuse hurled at the Canvey keeper, it's the same abuse that could have, and has been in similar circumstances, by one or two on here, who criticise the Harry Roberts chant so strongly.
Proves we will never agree...and some things are always 'excused' by 'being drunk' eh?
Been great to have this discussion, and for people offering various views...now can we all get back to doing what we do best...supporting Dulwich Hamlet for ninety minutes and more!
"EDGAR KAIL IN MY HEART KEEP ME DULWICH!..."


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 20, 2014)

Joe K said:


> fairly accelerated attempt to start representing Dulwich as the English St Pauli at every turn.


Okay, where is this happening? I think this is nonsense, not least when you've got a genuine example of another non-league club over the Thames literally doing it. A handful of (relatively) young fans who need a shave and happen to be left wing does not make an "accelerated attempt to start representing Dulwich as the English St Pauli". And besides, we don't sell toasters. Perhaps this group have become more visible by singing more (predominantly the old songs) and jumping around etc. but really, come on, shall we avoid that lest anyone from afar thinks we're German communists?

You could more accurately say me (with the Voodoo Stick) and G-Man (with the hat) are forcing an eccentric attention-seeking identity on the fan base, which we probably are, but should we be stopped?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 20, 2014)

G-Man YES!
You...no! ;-)


----------



## Scutta (Feb 20, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> Okay, where is this happening? I think this is nonsense, not least when you've got a genuine example of another non-league club over the Thames literally doing it. A handful of (relatively) young fans who need a shave and happen to be left wing



no one needs to shave......


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 20, 2014)

anyway, the only people put off by overt displays of left-wingness are right-wingers, and they can go fuck off anyway


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 20, 2014)

Also, you know what, I'm sick of everything being boiled down to St. Fucking Pauli. At times it seems like anything other than just standing there completely still is open to accusations of trying to be St. Bastard Pauli. I don't care.


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm too busy trying to recreate Cardiff City circa 1993.


----------



## Scutta (Feb 20, 2014)

editor said:


> I'm too busy trying to recreate Cardiff City circa 1993.



Howsabout just Dulwich Hamlet 1893 - for future football....................(WHICH I THINK IS MORE PRESSING WITH THE STATE OF THE CLUB ATM) oops sorry caps 



vornstyle76 said:


> Also, you know what, I'm sick of everything being boiled down to St. Fucking Pauli. At times it seems like anything other than just standing there completely still is open to accusations of trying to be St. Bastard Pauli. I don't care.



haha trying to be!!! I think we're better we've certainly already won the moral victory


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Feb 20, 2014)

I only have a problem with that or similar songs being sung, I don't have any problem with any other part of our support, ie political views, I think it's a good thing that our support as grown so quickly and contains many different people from all walks of like!!


----------



## Joe K (Feb 20, 2014)

That's me told.

Actually, since I've jibbed some marking to respond to this (check out my dedicated professionalism), maybe I should. First of all, I think football and politics are _always _intertwined, whether you consider yourself to be a 'political' person or not. It's unavoidable. And I think that it's fucking great that at Dulwich - which was very much not the case at my former club - racism is considered completely intolerable, there's no room for homophobia, female fans are/ seem to be treated exactly the same as male fans and so on. So far, so good.

Vornstyle, I can see why you'd get sick of the St Pauli thing. It's a facile comparison. But that's exactly what I was trying to point out: we've spoken, at length, before about a certain club where we think new fans are simply trying to transplant a kind of engagement - a European ultra culture - into an environment with no respect to what's already, organically there. What I, and I think you, like about going to Dulwich is that people tend to bond, and that there certainly has been no real opportunity for people to set up some kind of hipster enclave. In a spirit of properly Marxist self-criticism (because I know, Mishi, that I'm part of the monster-creation project you refer to above), what I'm doing is trying to ask a question about the politics/ ethics of making an equation between a group of supporters who have traditionally been a pretty disparate lot and a particular political outlook. I'm not trying to do anyone down individually by any means: I'd consider everyone I know on here a mate; hopefully they'd reciprocate!

Feeling utterly defensive now so will probably mutter something about my leftist credentials - massive pay deductions for striking, plenty of published leftist writing and so on - and then slink off to, as we say in Co Durham, give my head a shake. I personally think it's better to have discussions like this than not. Oh, and Mishi - I agree that the _worst _thing about being a supporter is relentless negativity. It's yet another reason whey I barely bother with Darlo any longer - amazed at how few times I've heard people at Dulwich yell 'that was shite' after a chance is missed or something like that. Whatever else can be said about our fans, they get behind the team better, or at least as well as, any group of supporters I've ever seen.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 20, 2014)

Joe K said:


> I agree that the _worst _thing about being a supporter is relentless negativity. It's yet another reason whey I barely bother with Darlo any longer - amazed at how few times I've heard people at Dulwich yell 'that was shite' after a chance is missed or something like that. Whatever else can be said about our fans, they get behind the team better, or at least as well as, any group of supporters I've ever seen.


 
Completely agree with that. People seem to actually _enjoy _Dulwich games. I love it given the relentless moaning you're surrounded with at Lincoln matches (even before we got as shit as we are now).


----------



## Scutta (Feb 20, 2014)

Joe K said:


> Vornstyle, I can see why you'd get sick of the St Pauli thing. It's a facile comparison. But that's exactly what I was trying to point out: we've spoken, at length, before about a certain club where we think new fans are simply trying to transplant a kind of engagement - a European ultra culture - into an environment with no respect to what's already, organically there. What I, and I think you, like about going to Dulwich is that people tend to bond, and that there certainly has been no real opportunity for people to set up some kind of hipster enclave.



But I don't think anyone's trying to directly impose a European ultra culture or political leaning thing here .... I think what's happening at Dulwich is organic and should be embraced.....as Mishi was saying....and i hope people do embrace us "5 minute clueless *****" 

it just so happens people lean that way which is good I would have turned around at the gate the first time I came if it was another extreme... and what could be seen as the possible "ultra culture" (without the political bit)  at dulwich of all the dancing and cheering and being slightly (  ) outrageous is a lot of fun and that's what endears people to Dulwich and want to come back......which is what we should all want especially with our future yet unknown

but id rather be involved with a club that may have an element of fans leaning to the left than right.... and im sure most people would agree anyway..i would find it odd if anyone here was to disagree with that....

you're right though people do need to chat and debate these things so people can work together to keep the club a place for EVERYONE.......


----------



## Scutta (Feb 20, 2014)

Joe K said:


> That's me told.
> I'd consider everyone I know on here a mate; hopefully they'd reciprocate!
> .



If you insist!!! ;P


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2014)

Photo report: 

















http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/02/...y-the-met-police-in-london-senior-cup-defeat/


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 20, 2014)

one of the best thing about football is that it's not political. it's a simple game that manipulates the human spirit like no other, imo. to take politics to the game, it takes away from the game, imo. it's an irritating distraction. if i stood on the terraces by a group of animal rights protesters, communists, facists, edl, vegetarians, etc, and they were spouting their wares, i'd move - i just want to watch the football and have a laugh with my mates.

still think it's great hamlet are doing well. must get down there soon with my dad who goes a lot


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 20, 2014)

Scutta said:


> no one needs to shave......



I'm in a pub in hackney and looking round i have to disagree...


----------



## EDC (Feb 20, 2014)

The chanting the other night was nothing more than trying to wind up the opposition, plain and simple.  When we used to sing it in the Shed in the 70's and 80's it was to wind up the old bill who would chuck you out just for looking at them.  When I first posted this after the match it was because of the surprise of hearing it at Dulwich of all places and it was a memory from my youth when going to a match was fun and belonging with a group of like minded supporters and not the sanitised shit you find at Chelsea these days.

Saying that though maybe I shouldn't have been surprised, a well known girl fan who no longer comes used to shout "Come on Dulwich, let 'em have it" at Met Police games and no one seemed to mind.


----------



## Scutta (Feb 20, 2014)

BigMoaner said:


> one of the best thing about football is that it's not political. it's a simple game that manipulates the human spirit like no other, imo. to take politics to the game, it takes away from the game, imo. it's an irritating distraction. if i stood on the terraces by a group of animal rights protesters, communists, facists, edl, vegetarians, etc, and they were spouting their wares, i'd move - i just want to watch the football and have a laugh with my mates.
> 
> still think it's great hamlet are doing well. must get down there soon with my dad who goes a lot


 
everything is political

but be good to see you down there soon


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 20, 2014)

Being brown and a woman, the 'leftiness' at Dulwich makes me feel welcome and included.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 20, 2014)

Been away for a few days, sorry to miss the row people 

Fighting on the pitch... love and unity off it!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 20, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> All money raised from individual player sponsorship goes DIRECTLY into the Football Club budget, helping to pay FOOTBALL bills, and is never handed over to the Limited Company to be 'swallowed up'.  Just clarifying...


Thanks Mishi, cheers for the clarification. Wasn't sure about that. 

Cheers for those who are up for sponsoring a player - anyone else? 

Let me know asap!

(We get our name in the programme - I guess calling ourselves the Harry Roberts Appreciation Society is out of the question?!)

/jokes


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 20, 2014)

Brixton Hatter I'm up for that


----------



## Balbi (Feb 20, 2014)

Stade Francais have a superb colour scheme 

http://boutique.stade.fr/

Last years shirt was a bit nice too...

http://www.kitbag.com/stores/kitbag/products/product_details.aspx?pid=106345


----------



## Scutta (Feb 20, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Many moons ago, back in my drinking days, we had a First Team game away to Kingstonian, it was probably '92, as there was a delay with the new ground opening, so reserve fixtures were all over the place. The Reserves had an early Saturday night game at Croydon Athletic, so a frw of us doubled up with that. Ended up in a pub opposite Streatham station and a bloke asked me what rugby shirt I was wearing. Now I'd had 'a few', this was back in my drinking prime, and I responded something like : "Fucking rugby shirt? You wanna come outside for a scrum you cunt?'...he declined. I think I have a vague recollection of this, but not entirely sure if I think I can recall from those who were present regaling me with the tale...


 
Hold Mishi back!


----------



## Onket (Feb 20, 2014)

The window cleaner fella in central Brixton had a Dulwich Hamlet shirt on today.


----------



## Balbi (Feb 20, 2014)

Scutta said:


> Hold Mishi back!


----------



## EDC (Feb 20, 2014)

Onket said:


> The window cleaner fella in central Brixton had a Dulwich Hamlet shirt on today.



An old boy walking his dog down my side street had a Hamlet woolly hat on yesterday, so did I.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 20, 2014)

Onket said:


> The window cleaner fella in central Brixton had a Dulwich Hamlet shirt on today.


A few of the lads in the Old Post Office bakery in Landor Road are Hamlet fans too. We're all over!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 20, 2014)

I just want football all the time. Dulwich what have you done to me


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 20, 2014)

poptyping said:


> I just want football all the time. Dulwich what have you done to me


INDOCTRINATED


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 20, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> INDOCTRINATED




I don't like it on the telly tho. Only in person.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 20, 2014)

poptyping said:


> I don't like it on the telly tho. Only in person.


Yeah, of course, it's much more fun going to a game. 

And much more fun going to lower league football than anywhere else.

I'm starting to struggle to even to muster the enthusiasm the watch Match of the Day these days. Even with all the "boring" bits edited out it's getting increasingly tedious. Most of the analysis is sh!t on the telly and Linekar & co are just pony these days - the talking points are all about whether x should have been sent off and whether y should have been a foul. Boring. 

Now and then there's a good game on the telly…but i prefer to watch tv football in the pub with a few people and a pint…and if the game's rubbish you just carry on talking shit and drinking.


----------



## cambelt (Feb 20, 2014)

poptyping said:


> I don't like it on the telly tho. Only in person.


Me too, come from a rugby area and only ever played rugby. You couldn't pay me to watch a game like Stoke v Sunderland on Sky but absolutely love going to Hamlet games. It's such a good natured, fun environment, with a very likeable bunch of players who just play great football. Has become a really big part of my family's life.


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2014)

You know you've become a bot of an uber-fan you start planning short holidays around Hamlet's travels. 

So next week we're off for a weekend in Lewes!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 21, 2014)

Brixton Hatter I've watched football ages ago in the Portuguese cafes in Stockwell. There was a really good atmosphere and excitement. And I've watched a few German games down the pub as well. Yes booze and mates are the common factor.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 21, 2014)

editor said:


> You know you've become a bot of an uber-fan you start planning short holidays around Hamlet's travels.
> 
> So next week we're off for a weekend in Lewes!



Ah I'm well gutted about missing Lewes. I've got family visiting.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 21, 2014)

Apparently the freehold to the ground has been sold - story in tomorrow's South London Press.

So much for the 'Asset of Community Value' and the six month grace period...


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2014)

Looks like Saturday's meeting is going to be a lively one.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 21, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yeah, of course, it's much more fun going to a game.
> 
> And much more fun going to lower league football than anywhere else.
> 
> ...



I've stopped watching match of the day too. And when I watch live matches I don't watch any analysis. Games down the pub have always been more about people like you say.

I'm really losing interest in premier league football altogether.


----------



## sankara (Feb 21, 2014)

editor said:


> You know you've become a bot of an uber-fan you start planning short holidays around Hamlet's travels.
> 
> So next week we're off for a weekend in Lewes!



Travel to Lewes is looking to be a bit of a pain in the arse with trains off 'n' all that. I was gonna go down to Brighton on Friday and see some family and head to Lewes from there, but I need to get back to London as quickly as possible on Saturday and am trying to work out my best option. I 'll speak to Shaun to see if he'd let me do a one way trip on the coach but has anyone got any other suggestions?


----------



## sankara (Feb 21, 2014)

I love it that yesterday's argument about what is appropriate singing has turned into a self-congratulatory "us Dulwich fans are fucking great, aren't we?" love-in. It is important that we all appreciate what we've got going on here as it won't last forever. It's so good that even people who don't like football come back for more! Well done everybody and keep it coming. I love you all xxxx


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 21, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Apparently the freehold to the ground has been sold - story in tomorrow's South London Press.
> 
> So much for the 'Asset of Community Value' and the six month grace period...


 
Can't see anything on their website at the moment. Anyone seen a paper copy?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 21, 2014)

The article doesn't really say anything, apart from that Hadley Property have "completed their purchase of the freehold" of the ground and that they have the best interests of the club at heart. Which presumably means building flats on the pitch.

Hadley say they are "listening carefully to the fans" so I assume they are reading all the message boards given that the meeting hasn't happened yet!

It also says they have paid bills relating to the stadium.

There is a massive article next to it about 'The Only Way Is Up' book (which is a great read btw.)

Will scan it up when I get a moment.


----------



## Scutta (Feb 21, 2014)

Weathers looking good for Sat 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2650467


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Feb 21, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Hadley say they are "listening carefully to the fans" so I assume they are reading all the message boards given that the meeting hasn't happened yet!



I have heard that they have looked at both message boards!!


----------



## Scutta (Feb 21, 2014)

sankara said:


> Travel to Lewes is looking to be a bit of a pain in the arse with trains off 'n' all that. I was gonna go down to Brighton on Friday and see some family and head to Lewes from there, but I need to get back to London as quickly as possible on Saturday and am trying to work out my best option. I 'll speak to Shaun to see if he'd let me do a one way trip on the coach but has anyone got any other suggestions?



Yeah I was thinking of doing something similar.... visit a mate on Fri get train back on Sat...but you say they're off.... that's shit......may have to speak to Shaun on Saturday at the game too


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Joe K (Feb 21, 2014)

Were a load of people standing behind the guy who does the photo captions and shouting 'left - right - left' when this article was put together?


----------



## sankara (Feb 21, 2014)

Scutta said:


> Yeah I was thinking of doing something similar.... visit a mate on Fri get train back on Sat...but you say they're off.... that's shit......may have to speak to Shaun on Saturday at the game too



Yup, no trains between Brighton and Three Bridges next weekend. Does anyone know if anyone is driving?


----------



## SDE (Feb 21, 2014)

I see the new Band of Horses album is called Acoustic at the Ryman.


----------



## Scutta (Feb 21, 2014)

sankara said:


> Yup, no trains between Brighton and Three Bridges next weekend. Does anyone know if anyone is driving?



yeah just seen....... will check with Shaun on sat if there's room on the coach..


----------



## Joe K (Feb 21, 2014)

SDE said:


> I see the new Band of Horses album is called Acoustic at the Ryman.



They're allegedly one of David Cameron's favourite bands. Now Turvey will probably get into them too.


----------



## Yorick (Feb 21, 2014)

Tuesday's game as the first home fixture I've missed since September, but I was offered a free meal and it felt foolhardy for a jobless youth to turn it down. Hopefully won't happen again!

A mixture of poverty, transport and having Pope as a surname means I'll probably skip the trip to Lewes though...


----------



## Scrooge (Feb 21, 2014)

There are about 14 spaces left on the coach to Lewes at the moment.  I'll be taking bookings at the game on Saturday, at the 12th man table, for anyone else that wants to come.

Due to high demand it's unlikely we can offer a discount for one-way travel, but if you're prepared to chance it we can let you know the day before if any spaces are still available.

And regarding "The Only Way Is Up" - copies are limited so why not buy a copy on Saturday too?!  Or you can buy online here: http://dhfc12.blogspot.com

Cheers
Neil (definitely not Shaun)


----------



## Scutta (Feb 21, 2014)

Scrooge said:


> There are about 14 spaces left on the coach to Lewes at the moment.  I'll be taking bookings at the game on Saturday, at the 12th man table, for anyone else that wants to come.
> 
> Due to high demand it's unlikely we can offer a discount for one-way travel, but if you're prepared to chance it we can let you know the day before if any spaces are still available.
> 
> ...



Thanks for letting us know, appreciated! 

I would be happy to pay for the whole seat both ways....but I may only be in on the way back....if that makes sense or possible....but also I wouldnt want to deprive anyone else of a seat.....what conundrum..... 

will have a chat at the game..... either way I'm going some how....


----------



## Scrooge (Feb 21, 2014)

That's absolutely fine - and in fact, I'm getting the coach down there but not back, so you're not depriving anyone of a seat.  And with both of us paying, there's more chance of Shaun breaking even for once!!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 21, 2014)

Of the two local papers lots of fans refer to the 'Southwark News' as the Snooze, a term they use themselves, and we call the South London Press the 'SLoP' because their journalism is often so sloppy!


----------



## Scutta (Feb 21, 2014)

Scrooge said:


> That's absolutely fine - and in fact, I'm getting the coach down there but not back, so you're not depriving anyone of a seat.  And with both of us paying, there's more chance of Shaun breaking even for once!!



Bingo Bango


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 21, 2014)

With regard to the meeting tomorrow, there is some more detail here:

http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwi...meeting-after-the-match-tomorrow-1164562.html


----------



## SDE (Feb 21, 2014)

@JK - ooh, shit!


----------



## Scrooge (Feb 21, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> With regard to the meeting tomorrow, there is some more detail here:
> 
> http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwi...meeting-after-the-match-tomorrow-1164562.html


 
Looks like the meeting is
a) well prepared
b) clearly communicated
c) logically organised

Already a huge step up from the previous regime!


----------



## Scutta (Feb 21, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> With regard to the meeting tomorrow, there is some more detail here:
> 
> http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwi...meeting-after-the-match-tomorrow-1164562.html



with the CEO there we should have a proper party during the game so they can all see how much we love this club...


----------



## EDC (Feb 21, 2014)

Scutta said:


> with the CEO there we should have a proper party during the game so they can all see how much we love this club...



Best behaviour, no nasty songs, etc.


----------



## Scutta (Feb 21, 2014)

EDC said:


> Best behaviour, no nasty songs, etc.


 sarcasm


----------



## EDC (Feb 21, 2014)

Just browsing the Wealdstone forum, doesn't this make you wish....if only......

http://www.flickr.com/photos/107985760@N03/12620423723/in/set-72157641181185923


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 21, 2014)

Fellow Hamlet fan Steve Rickerby has brought to my attention an excellent website where you can search for overhead photos down the years of your home, your area...and more importantly...your Football Club! I'm sure some of you wil lalready be familiar with it,but here it is...enjoy!
http://www.britainfromabove.org.uk/


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 21, 2014)

Scrooge said:


> Looks like the meeting is
> a) well prepared
> b) clearly communicated
> c) logically organised
> ...


 
I realise the winky thing (note possible spelling mistake!) means you are jesting...but just to clarify the meeting is arranged by the Football Club committee, as have previous open meetings, including 'meet the manager' ones, and NOT 'the previous regime', by which you mean the Limited Company. This meeting hasn't been called by Hadley, but they have agreed to attend. 
In actual fact some previous open meetings may have been arranged by the Supporters Trust, so maybe that's who you were referring to..now where's that winky thing...  ;-)


----------



## EDC (Feb 21, 2014)

Just look at the land around the old ground.  You could fit a stadium on the old training pitch. 

http://www.britainfromabove.org.uk/image/eaw022351


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Feb 21, 2014)

EDC said:


> Just look at the land around the old ground.  You could fit a stadium on the old training pitch.
> 
> http://www.britainfromabove.org.uk/image/eaw022351



You could also get a reasonable sized ground on Greendales....!!! ;-)


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 21, 2014)

With my ex-pre-marital-step-son kinda thing visiting I couldn't put the usual artistic majesty into a poster this week, but a meeting about the very future of the club should be more than enough USP...


----------



## SDE (Feb 21, 2014)

Hello. Some thoughts from the house of Desmonds. No need to reply. 

-We love Dulwich Hamlet FC
-We love nouveau and ancient and everything between
-We don't really get 'politics'
-We love the idea of no rules and no exclusion
-We don't understand why a no-exclusion ethos can therefore hate Tory, police, landlords and...???? (etc)
-We will therefore sing "tits, fanny and the Dulwich" if we choose to - we like it, have always sung it and you can fuck off
-We will also sing "cock, balls and the Dulwich" if we choose to - we like it, may very well sing it in the future and you can fuck off
-We probably won't sing about murderers or rapists or fascists, but each to their own

Of course, all of this doesn't really matter. If we are a genuinely all-inclusive, free-thinking, liberal blah blah blah then everyone can do whatever they want and we can just let the stones lie as they fall and assess what group of fans DHFC attracts and how it evolves over time. 

 WE LOVE YOU ALL!

NOW... Let's crack off 3 points tomorrow and here's to a constructive post-match chat-a-thon.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 22, 2014)

yeah, you don't really get politics


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 22, 2014)

Re todays meeting after the game

- need to ensure those with something to say get down the front (as surely going to be packed)
- useful if somebody does record the meting (pref on video)
- If they have say 200 turn up at the meeting the meeting needs an agenda and a place for "the top table2 to speak and make its proposals known - then a questions (not rants) section
- questions need to asked and responded to systamatically


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 22, 2014)

The sun is out, it's a cracking day for football, can't wait. 

Not sure I like this submitting questions in advance thing, but looking forward to getting some answers later. Roll on 3pm!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 22, 2014)

For the meeting, we know everyone on the panel except one. Just so we can recognise him, here's a pic of Peter Bennison from Hadley Property Group who will come to the meeting today. (Pic from the Hadley website.) So if anyone sees him they can buy him a beer and explain  why we are the Pride of South London


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Feb 22, 2014)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Re todays meeting after the game
> 
> - need to ensure those with something to say get down the front (as surely going to be packed)
> - useful if somebody does record the meting (pref on video)
> ...



Going to try to record only not video, sorry maybe someone else will!!

Think meeting will try to be run in an orderly way to the best of committees ability!!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 22, 2014)

Match day morning and it's not chucking it down.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 22, 2014)

See you all later.


----------



## Scutta (Feb 22, 2014)

gonna head to fox on hill at 12.30 if anyone fancies a couple before...

if not see you at champion hill!


----------



## Joe K (Feb 22, 2014)

How long do you reckon you'll be in the Fox for? I might pop along there if I get this work finished by one or so.


----------



## Scutta (Feb 22, 2014)

be there til about 10 to 2 as i said id meet some people at the ground at 2.

come down


----------



## Joe K (Feb 22, 2014)

Might do, mate. Considering letting this lecture write itself. Maybe Ian Daly will pop up and finish it for me in the last minute.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 22, 2014)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Re todays meeting after the game
> 
> - need to ensure those with something to say get down the front (as surely going to be packed)
> - useful if somebody does record the meting (pref on video)
> ...


 
This is why questions can be handed in PRIOR to the meeting, a lot of what people want to ask will then NOT be duplicated and most will things will have been covered if there has been a furstrating big show of hands to speak.

The 'agenda' has already been set, if you look at the post on the official website...Jack Payne, to open & speak, Martin Eede to follow, then the Hadley people. After that pre-written questions to be answered...then the floor opened for more questions to the top table.

As for the numbers who turn up...well there is nothing that can be done about this, & the more crowded the better, as this shows fans care.

To say rants shouldn't be allowed, and questions need to be responded to systamatically...well to be honest, I do think that the people on the top table are already aware of this...

At least you will be there...I finish work at five, and it will be a mad dash from Bermondsey for me...


----------



## Fingers (Feb 22, 2014)

Our first goal and what a cracker.


----------



## Fingers (Feb 22, 2014)

Third goal even though I said second on the YouTube video


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2014)

Meeting in progress


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2014)

The developer is wearing a Hamlet shirt which is encouraging.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote from property developer :"the club has to stay here'


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2014)

Developer :"I can assure you that the club will stay here '


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2014)

The club is £100k in debt.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2014)

It's a packed house.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2014)

The developer has guaranteed that Hamlet will be here next season.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2014)

Developer : 'Hamlet will be playing here in a hundred years time "..." so long as it sustainable ".  "The club has to pay for itself.'


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 22, 2014)

Load of flannel.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 22, 2014)

sounds good, but what are their plans for making it happen?


----------



## Yorick (Feb 22, 2014)

Fingers said:


> Our first goal and what a cracker.



Superb. And now available in GIF form! Cheers for uploading. 



Couldn't make the meeting, look forward to hearing what you guys think. Snippets I'm reading _sound _positive...


----------



## Tricky Skills (Feb 22, 2014)

Here's the audio from the meeting:

Jack Payne, Chair of the Football Committee, explains the current financial situation.

And...

Peter Bennison, CEO of Hadley Property on why a developer has paid £5.75m for a football club.

Still unsure what to make of it all to be honest. Trying to remain positive. Give them a chance...

Feel free to share and embed the audio wherever.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 22, 2014)

If the developer doesnt want Hamlet gone - playing here in 100 years time - what are they hoping to develop exactly?


----------



## Tricky Skills (Feb 22, 2014)

ska invita said:


> If the developer doesnt want Hamlet gone, what are they hoping to develop exactly?



The car park? The road behind the Toilets Opposite Stand was also mentioned.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 22, 2014)

Tricky Skills said:


> The car park? The road behind the Toilets Opposite Stand was also mentioned.


i suppose it is possible to build a small block of flats on the car park, but those flats would brush up right against the pitch, and its not a big plot really. What happened to talk of the pitch being kicked next door? Im dubious, but will wait to see what others who were there made of it.


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Feb 22, 2014)

ska invita said:


> i suppose it is possible to build a small block of flats on the car park, but those flats would brush up right against the pitch, and its not a big plot really. What happened to talk of the pitch being kicked next door? Im dubious, but will wait to see what others who were there made of it.



I can't see them paying all that money to then build a few blocks of flats on the car park and around the edge of ground, I would imagine they have some basic plans draw up somewhere which I wouldn't expect them to show to us yet!!

I still think a new ground on site of existing all weather pitch, would be best for us and they can do what they like with existing ground!!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 22, 2014)

It was what I expected tbh. A lot of stuff about how they're committed to the future of the club etc while dodging actual detail. To be fair it could be worse in that they could shut the club down tomorrow and that doesn't seem to be their intention but beyond that I didn't take much from it. I certainly dont believe they intend to do anything other than build on the pitch at some point whatever he says.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm extraordinarily wary of property developers but if they wanted shot of the club why on earth would they have bothered to pay off our debts? A bust club would suit redevelopment plans better than a thriving one.


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Feb 22, 2014)

editor said:


> I'm extraordinarily wary of property developers but if they wanted shot of the club why on earth would they have bothered to pay off our debts? A bust club would suit redevelopment plans better than a thriving one.



Exactly! As Jack said at start of meeting, they didn't have to do any of this, they could have bought the freehold and left the Club to die!

Still right to be wary though until plans are known!!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 22, 2014)

editor said:


> I'm extraordinarily wary of property developers but if they wanted shot of the club why on earth would they have bothered to pay off our debts? A bust club would suit redevelopment plans better than a thriving one.



I think ultimately they want to build on the ground. Property developers don't spend nearly 6 million quid on a site for any other reason. Doing that is complicated though - at the moment they need planning permission and as I understand it there's a covenant on the ground that says it should remain in use for sport. Given that, and the inevitable NIMBY objections, a load of pissed off Hamlet fans isn't what they want. So actually if they can swing it I think they'd probably prefer the new ground on Greendales option, as a way of facilitating the build on the current site. But I've no doubt if that's not working they wouldn't think twice about getting rid of the club.


----------



## Fingers (Feb 22, 2014)

Yorick said:


> Superb. And now available in GIF form! Cheers for uploading.
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't make the meeting, look forward to hearing what you guys think. Snippets I'm reading _sound _positive...




Quality giffing sir


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 22, 2014)

Cracking win. 3-0. Sexy football. When Erhun stuck that first goal in I think I came.







Really disappointed with the meeting. It lasted about 20 mins when I was expecting an hour plus. None of our questions we submitted beforehand were read out or answered.

There are a few good things and many unanswered bad things to come out of today.

_According to the meeting_, Nick McCormack is OUT and the club (as of tomorrow) is now owned by Hadley Property Group.


----------



## EDC (Feb 22, 2014)

A pathetic piece of fan appeasement seeing him in that washed out old shirt though. Also there used to be a nightclub here at the weekends, surely an amp and mike could have been made available or has McCormack taken that with him?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 22, 2014)

W E ' R E. . . .	F R O M	.   S O U T H	.   L O N D O N
W E ' R E	 .   T H E	.   H A M L E T	  .	B A B Y
S O	 .   W H Y   .	D O N ' T	 .  Y O U	.   T H R I L L	.	M E


----------



## EDC (Feb 22, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> W E ' R E. . . .	F R O M	.   S O U T H	.   L O N D O N
> W E ' R E	 .   T H E	.   H A M L E T	  .	B A B Y
> S O	 .   W H Y   .	D O N ' T	 .  Y O U	.   T H R I L L	.	M E




I heard you lot trying to start this up, I hope it catches on!


----------



## EDC (Feb 22, 2014)

editor said:


> View attachment 48998



Hardly a picture of happiness is it?


----------



## sankara (Feb 22, 2014)

editor said:


> I'm extraordinarily wary of property developers but if they wanted shot of the club why on earth would they have bothered to pay off our debts? A bust club would suit redevelopment plans better than a thriving one.



Precisely, that very question was asked tonight on the Hadley's man answered by saying "next question please". As far as I could tell, and from where I was stood I couldn't hear much, all we were fed was a load of obfuscation and vague promises with no certainties. With regards to the promise prior to the meeting for an agenda, we were, from the offset, told that there was no agenda. As Brixton Hatter said, there was no attempt to answer any of the questions that were handed in at the turnstyle.

We were essentially told nothing of substance and just told to trust the developers despite not being given one single reason why we should do so.

The one positive being that we will be playing at Champion Hill next season.

I am not impressed at all.


----------



## EDC (Feb 22, 2014)

sankara said:


> The one positive being that we will be playing at Champion Hill next season.



The reason being it'll take at least that long to approve planning permission to build on the ground. 

I felt very uncomfortable from the outset, the response to the request to make it audible to those at the back was very aggressive and the longer it went on you could tell it was a PR exercise and nothing more.

Also the comment about Hamlet being there for the next 100 years providing it's sustainable was key, given the way the clubs finances have been abused over the last thirty years what chance is there of turning that around if you base it on the past rather than the fact the debt has been supposedly wiped off.


----------



## sankara (Feb 22, 2014)

EDC said:


> Also the comment about Hamlet being there for the next 100 years providing it's sustainable was key, given the way the clubs finances have been abused over the last thirty years what chance is there of turning that around if you base it on the past rather than the fact the debt has been supposedly wiped off.



I completely agree. Name me a non-league club that _has_ been run sustainably in the last 20 years. The only positive commitments that Hadley's offered to us had caveats that will most likely not be met.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2014)

If a club isn't being run sustainably, then how on earth is it expected to survive, regardless of any looming property deals?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 22, 2014)

editor said:


> If a club isn't being run sustainably, then how on earth is it expected to survive, regardless of any looming property deals?



Football clubs tend to get by through fans coming up with something at the regular moments of crisis (either one well off fan stumping up the cash or a group effort). I think most of them aren't 'sustainable' in the regular business sense.


----------



## EDC (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm really surprised Mr.Hadley didn't say he's been Hamlets fan since he was a boy.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Feb 22, 2014)

Some photos from earlier.


----------



## Fingers (Feb 23, 2014)

sankara said:


> Precisely, that very question was asked tonight on the Hadley's man answered by saying "next question please". As far as I could tell, and from where I was stood I couldn't hear much, all we were fed was a load of obfuscation and vague promises with no certainties. With regards to the promise prior to the meeting for an agenda, we were, from the offset, told that there was no agenda. As Brixton Hatter said, there was no attempt to answer any of the questions that were handed in at the turnstyle.
> 
> We were essentially told nothing of substance and just told to trust the developers despite not being given one single reason why we should do so.
> 
> ...




one of the most shoddy things about the meeting tonight was the fact that they had not manage to provide a PA or even borrowed one. We were struggling to hear them half way back and I assume most of those behind us heard the off word or so.


----------



## Fingers (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Fingers (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 23, 2014)

Today's meeting leaves far more questions than answers…i"ll type them up tomorrow when i'm sober!


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Football clubs tend to get by through fans coming up with something at the regular moments of crisis (either one well off fan stumping up the cash or a group effort). I think most of them aren't 'sustainable' in the regular business sense.


Might be worth trying to find out what the situation actually is.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 23, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Football clubs tend to get by through fans coming up with something at the regular moments of crisis (either one well off fan stumping up the cash or a group effort). I think most of them aren't 'sustainable' in the regular business sense.


Football as an industry fails to qualify as business because _as a whole_ it fails to make money. The upper levels can make proper money for other sectors (the likes of BSkyB, Nike etc.) but the continued existence of the lower levels of the game is quite spectacular. Not exactly 'anticapitalist' but weirdly un-capitalist.

I haven't really got much new to say about DH's situation given the information today was, as expected, rather vague and the process is obviously still incomplete. We're a long way from the nightmare possibility of the club ceasing to exist (indeed, we were closest to that point a month ago thanks to the outgoing owners), so it's definitely not time to panic, though there's nothing wrong with some healthy scepticism and inquisitiveness. I'm sure/hopeful that Hadley Property Group would realise that given our numbers and passion (and a range of political and DIY media skills), especially after the turn-out today, screwing the club over would be a disastrous PR move.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 23, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Cracking win. 3-0. Sexy football. When Erhun stuck that first goal in I think I came.



I notice on the table there that Maidstone have played the most home games - down to the plastic pitch? Should help the Hamlet overtake them anyway. Wealdstone still look favourites to me so it was good to see them dropping a couple of points yesterday.


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 23, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I notice on the table there that Maidstone have played the most home games - down to the plastic pitch? Should help the Hamlet overtake them anyway. Wealdstone still look favourites to me so it was good to see them dropping a couple of points yesterday.


19 home games already played for Maidstone, so only four left including ourselves.  We have seven home and seven away to play.

It's looking like a three horse race for the championship with Hornchurch, Kingstonian and Bognor also competing for play off places.

Massive month for Hamlet in March:  home to Bognor on the 8th, away to Maidstone 15th, away to Hornchurch 25th, away to Wealdstone 29th.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 23, 2014)

We have to be very careful not to fall into the trap of over analysis everything
The truth is we know little more
however importantly we now know the owner

I am sure this will ensure football this season and next

They are land /building speculators - they know they have a long way to go - but they have time

As stated they will have several plans for the site

I guess plan A would be us moving to the all weather pitch and them building approx 300 flats (3/4 storey) on the site

They will use DHFC as "bargaining chip" with the Council - do what we ask or DHFC will unfortunately have to close

with regard to paying off the £100 debts, Paying off debts also proves ownership in the eyes of the Law and is also tax deductible

Remember, Anything can be promised, if you make to many commitments you can always renege on them or simply sell the land to a mate or another company - who have not made the commitments

But here I go over analysising

our priority is to keep a watching brief

But importantly keep fans coming through the turnstile by continuing to make it fun to watch DHFC and for Gavin and the Voodoo stick to work their magic


----------



## Yorick (Feb 23, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I notice on the table there that Maidstone have played the most home games - down to the plastic pitch? Should help the Hamlet overtake them anyway. Wealdstone still look favourites to me so it was good to see them dropping a couple of points yesterday.



Also interesting that Maidstone are also unbeaten at home - wonder how much can be attributed to the advantage of being used to playing on artificial turf.

Wealdstone look favourites with their games in hand but hopefully they'll drop some points when the fixtures start piling up. It would be incredible if we can be top at the end of March.


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2014)

Match report and photos: 






















http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/02/dulwich-hamlet-thump-three-past-east-thurrock/


----------



## Taper (Feb 23, 2014)

That's a handsome creature. Dog's alright too.

So if Hadley own the club and the site, who represents the interests of the club in the discussions and negotiations that must come? Does the DHST step to the fore? Or the Football Committee? Hadley's stated desire is that the club goes into community ownership ultimately and I think this is an opportunity. There is a sustainable business model for the Hamlet. But coming up with it, and negotiating with Hadley and Southwark, is not something for amateurs. Nor is it something that can be done by Committee.  It's the current void that worries me.  Tedious though governance issues are, they will be crucial in the months and years to come.

We need a vanguard!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 23, 2014)

how come that damn whippet is never there on the days i go.  i want to meet it


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 23, 2014)

I've *heard* that Eddie is stepping down as head of DHST which will mean a replacement will need to be found. The whimsical thought of standing myself went through my head for about three seconds before my nouveaux status, wife and (above all) complete and utter disorganisation made me think better of it. It will be important that someone capable takes the position.

Regarding the committee, there's good people there with incredible dedication.

Obviously the worry is when dealing with developers and the council is that they have resources and experience in these scenarios that would blow anything we can amass out of the water.


----------



## Fingers (Feb 23, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> I've *heard* that Eddie is stepping down as head of DHST which will mean a replacement will need to be found. The whimsical thought of standing myself went through my head for about three seconds before my nouveaux status, wife and (above all) complete and utter disorganisation made me think better of it. It will be important that someone capable takes the position.
> 
> Regarding the committee, there's good people there with incredible dedication.
> 
> Obviously the worry is when dealing with developers and the council is that they have resources and experience in these scenarios that would blow anything we can amass out of the water.



I think, if we can dig a bit deeper, there are plenty of skills amongst the Rabble that can be combined in an effective manner and become a force to be reckoned with.

*Rabble! Please list your skills that you can bring to the party below:-*

Mine: Web design/CMS, Social Media, finances, fixing shit that is broken/totally buggered, communications, piss artistry

Edited to add: I would back you if you stood


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Feb 24, 2014)

If the Club was to become community owed as mentioned at meeting and in general conversation amongst us supporters, what would be the point of having a Supporters Trust??


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 24, 2014)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> If the Club was to become community owed as mentioned at meeting and in general conversation amongst us supporters, what would be the point of having a Supporters Trust??



There probably wouldn't be one - that point is a very, very long way away though.


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Feb 24, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> There probably wouldn't be one - that point is a very, very long way away though.



Is it though, I have heard Hadley are only interested in owning the Football Club on a short term basis!


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 24, 2014)

I heard mention a few weeks back of the club becoming a Community Interest Company, which isn't necessarily community or mutual ownership in the way that something like Industrial and Provident Society status is.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 24, 2014)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> Is it though, I have heard Hadley are only interested in owning the Football Club on a short term basis!



There's no money in running the club as a going concern so I can see they wouldn't want to do it in the long term. There's absolutely no chance they'd turn it over before they've done whatever building they want/are permitted to though.


----------



## Balbi (Feb 24, 2014)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> If the Club was to become community owed as mentioned at meeting and in general conversation amongst us supporters, what would be the point of having a Supporters Trust??



Pompey model. 12 month elections of Supporters representatives to the board, to work alongside the pro's running things.


----------



## sankara (Feb 24, 2014)

2 things:

1: It was good to see Harry Ottaway having a pre-match run out on Saturday. He looked quite mobile and well on his way back to fitness. His goals could be a boon in the last 3rd of the season.

2a: I'm probably going to Carshalton straight from work tomorrow. Is anyone thinking of meeting in a pub beforehand or is it straight to the ground?
2b: (It's really 3 things) Have there been any further discussions on any stance that we take for the 6 banned Carshalton fans?


----------



## ska invita (Feb 24, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> There's no money in running the club as a going concern so I can see they wouldn't want to do it in the long term. There's absolutely no chance they'd turn it over before they've done whatever building they want/are permitted to though.


unless they just want to sell it on once the land has inevitably increased even more, and let someone more bullish come in and knock down the park. thats pretty standard behaviour


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 24, 2014)

ska invita said:


> unless they just want to sell it on once the land has inevitably increased even more, and let someone more bullish come in and knock down the park. thats pretty standard behaviour


 
True, that's a possibility. Point being though that even if they did eventually do that, they definitely won't be giving the actual club over to community ownership in the interim.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm going to sit back and see how things develop before jumping to any conclusions.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 24, 2014)

editor said:


> I'm going to sit back and see how things develop before jumping to any conclusions.


true - not good to jump to conclusions - but it can be useful to consider the possibilities that are still out there


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 24, 2014)

I don't think it's jumping to conclusions to make certain judgements now. Chiefly that this company are ultimately going to act in their own interests as property developers. Obviously given that there's a lot of different ways they can act but I think it's entirely safe to assume they intend to build, and that they're not going to do anything that's clearly against those interests, such as signing over the club to community ownership in the near future.


----------



## pompeydunc (Feb 24, 2014)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> If the Club was to become community owed as mentioned at meeting and in general conversation amongst us supporters, what would be the point of having a Supporters Trust??


 
Well, you need the Trust to be able to take on the club as community owned!  It's also very unlikely that the Trust would be able to afford to buy, let alone sustain, the club in its 100% entirety.  I wonder how much the property developer would be willing to sell the club for after they have developed all the land they want?

The ideal aim would be for the Trust to secure at least 50% of the club.  The Trust would have its own Board and election for members.  Then in turn, a selection of these Board members would be on the club Board.  The remaining members of the club board could be made up of ordinary shareholders (e.g. those with 10 or 15% stakes) and a couple of professional Directors (part-time / non-exec more likely for a semi-pro club).

The Trust would very much stay alive after the Club has been "bought", as this is the glue that keeps the fans together as majority owners.  It's also important to have it written into an agreement that the Trust should always remain as majority shareholder, and Trust shares are not tradable (to prevent any takeover by stealth).  Without ordinary fans buying shares in the Trust, rather than the Club, then the club would be lead by the largest minority shareholder, or some other weak coalition.  Strength is in unity comrades!

Dunc


----------



## pompeydunc (Feb 24, 2014)

I've just noticed that Southern trains have kindly laid on a Gavin Rose DHFC "football special" to Carshalton tomorrow.  Very kind of them.

It departs London Bridge at 17.20, calling at Queens Road, Peckham Rye, East Dulwich (d. 17.33) etc.....and on to Carshalton....  Teaching commuters the lines to DHFC songs compulsory....


----------



## Balbi (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm gonna have to cry off Lewes this weekend, due to some unexpected stuff cropping.

Carshalton tomorrow though, in


----------



## Champion_hill (Feb 24, 2014)

Whilst I agree with the comments about the defensive response following complaints of people not being able to hear, to be fair to jack the tone of the request was in itself quite aggressive. I guess that's what happens when tensions run high.

I think the most dangerous thing we can do right now as a fan base, is not to reach certain conclusions. If this all pans out like the gentleman from Hadley suggested, then we have few worries and can eat humble pie. If we fail to make contingency plans now though and (as I think is very likely) it turns out a property developer haven't just saved a non league club out of the kindness of their hearts, we're fucked.

Initially my thoughts were that buying the club would allow a new owner to move us to play in penge whenever they fancied, then move the bull dozers in.  I have since been informed that to do so is thankfully much more complicated than I had realised.

Let's work with these people, but let's also get ready for an attempted screwing and have a clear course of action. It's great to have open discussion on here, but it may also be worth considering meeting separately with the supporters trust to co-ordinate privately any plans as the situation develops. If I were captain Hadley I would be keeping an eye out for the discussions of fans on the internet.  Our growing fan base must have a multitude of skills and experience. I know there has been criticism of the supporters trust on here of late (I know little about them other than now being a member and that the people who run it are very friendly) but surely they are best placed to co-ordinate these skills and gain advice where needed?

If captain Hadley is reading this then sorry I have already forgotten your name and thank you for giving up your time to meet us. I think the point that Danny was trying to make at the meeting in a round about way, before being slightly heckled, was a valuable one. This club is really important to a growing number of people.


----------



## tomario (Feb 24, 2014)

Will be heading to the game tomorrow night, and pre match drinks in The Hope.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2014)

Champion_hill said:


> Let's work with these people, but let's also get ready for an attempted screwing and have a clear course of action. It's great to have open discussion on here, but it may also be worth considering meeting separately with the supporters trust to co-ordinate privately any plans as the situation develops. If I were captain Hadley I would be keeping an eye out for the discussions of fans on the internet.  Our growing fan base must have a multitude of skills and experience. I know there has been criticism of the supporters trust on here of late (I know little about them other than now being a member and that the people who run it are very friendly) but surely they are best placed to co-ordinate these skills and gain advice where needed?


FYI: there is the possibility of establishing a private forum here for bona-fide fans.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 24, 2014)

Wealdstone are winning 2-0 at home. Puts a bit more pressure on for tomorrow. 

Anyone know anything about Erhun's injury?


----------



## TopCat (Feb 24, 2014)

The only reason Millwall got the "New Den" was because of the amount of death threats (credible) sent to those who had influence. Reg Burr you are not forgiven! Hamlet fans, steel thy selves!


----------



## TopCat (Feb 24, 2014)

sankara said:


> (It's really 3 things) Have there been any further discussions on any stance that we take for the 6 banned Carshalton fans?


Surely they will just come in your end to see the game? Welcome them, go mental etc....


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 24, 2014)

tomario said:


> Will be heading to the game tomorrow night, and pre match drinks in The Hope.


Really looking forward to going to The Hope tomorrow, it's supposed to be one of the best boozers in the country 

My chances of missing kick-off due to still being in the pub: 87%


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 25, 2014)

Yorick said:


> Also interesting that Maidstone are also unbeaten at home - *wonder how much can be attributed to the advantage of being used to playing on artificial turf.
> *
> Wealdstone look favourites with their games in hand but hopefully they'll drop some points when the fixtures start piling up. It would be incredible if we can be top at the end of March.


 
I would suggest their 3G pitch is of little advantage.  They may be unbeaten at home but they've had nine draws from 19 matches.  Hamlet have one more point from three fewer home games.  In fact since the beginning of last season Maidstone have picked up more or less the same number of points per match home and away, whereas Hamlet have been far more dominant at home, even though only one point separated us last season and none this season.

*These figures relate to all league matches since the start of last season:*

HOME
Dulwich  P.37 W29 D.5 L.3  PTS. 92
Maidstone:  P.40 W.22 D.15 L.3  PTS. 81

AWAY
Dulwich  P.37  W.20 D.3 L.14  PTS. 63
Maidstone  P.35  W.23 D.4 L.8  PTS.73

TOTAL
Dulwich  P.74 W.49 D.8 L.17  PTS.155
Maidstone  P.75 W.45 D.19 L.11  PTS.154

Basically Maidstone are harder to beat, but we're better at finishing teams off instead of letting them escape with a jammy point.


----------



## Scutta (Feb 25, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Really looking forward to going to The Hope tomorrow, it's supposed to be one of the best boozers in the country
> 
> My chances of missing kick-off due to still being in the pub: 87%



Getting the 17.48 from elephant and castle will be at the hope around 18.30 see you there!


----------



## Scutta (Feb 25, 2014)

sankara said:


> 2 things:
> 
> 1: It was good to see Harry Ottaway having a pre-match run out on Saturday. He looked quite mobile and well on his way back to fitness. His goals could be a boon in the last 3rd of the season.
> 
> ...




10 things in relation to point 2 b.

1. We have made a banner....

it was one thing really


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2014)

Oh, this one's easy to get to


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 25, 2014)

I'll be Thameslinking it. Leaving St Pancras at 5.30 so probably about 6 at Loughborough Junction I think.


----------



## sankara (Feb 25, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Wealdstone are winning 2-0 at home. Puts a bit more pressure on for tomorrow.



Wealdstone won 3-0 in the end, but Bognor lost to Hendon so not an awful night for us all round.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 25, 2014)

sankara said:


> Wealdstone won 3-0 in the end, but Bognor lost to Hendon so not an awful night for us all round.


 
True but Bognor look to be out of the running as far as the title goes. If they catch us it's because we've fallen back to 4th or 5th. Wealdstone are really the team to beat.


----------



## magneze (Feb 25, 2014)

Check the trains before you leave. The fire at Sutton totally screwed up ThamesLink this morning.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 25, 2014)

magneze said:


> Check the trains before you leave. The fire at Sutton totally screwed up ThamesLink this morning.


 
Cheers. Looks like some hefty delays still at the moment.


----------



## pettyboy (Feb 25, 2014)

Think I'm going to have to go straight to the game tonight but look forward to seeing some of you on the terraces!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 25, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> I've just noticed that Southern trains have kindly laid on a Gavin Rose DHFC "football special" to Carshalton tomorrow.  Very kind of them.
> 
> It departs London Bridge at 17.20, calling at Queens Road, Peckham Rye, East Dulwich (d. 17.33) etc.....and on to Carshalton....  Teaching commuters the lines to DHFC songs compulsory....


 
What carriage? ;-)


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 25, 2014)

TopCat said:


> Surely they will just come in your end to see the game? Welcome them, go mental etc....


 
Erm...no. They are BANNED! How will they just 'sneak' into the ground and not get noticed?


----------



## Onket (Feb 25, 2014)

TopCat said:


> Surely they will just come in your end to see the game? Welcome them, go mental etc....


It's unsegregated TopCat, remember. And these supporters are banned from the ground.


----------



## TopCat (Feb 25, 2014)

Is it an offence to go when banned by the club? We are not talking a football banning order by the courts are we? Stick on a hoodie and shades ans go right in, the worst thing that happens is the stewards try to throw you out? If this happened you could all walk out. That might concentrate the fuckers mind some.


----------



## Onket (Feb 25, 2014)

TopCat said:


> Is it an offence to go when banned by the club? We are not talking a football banning order by the courts are we? Stick on a hoodie and shades ans go right in, the worst thing that happens is the stewards try to throw you out? If this happened you could all walk out. That might concentrate the fuckers mind some.



Fair point, I don't think it's a banniing order done through the courts. I don't agree with walking out after you've paid though. You'd be doing them a massive favour there, best to stay and make noise for the whole game, and afterwards, imo.


----------



## TopCat (Feb 25, 2014)

Onket said:


> Fair point, I don't think it's a banniing order done through the courts. I don't agree with walking out after you've paid though. You'd be doing them a massive favour there, best to stay and make noise for the whole game, and afterwards, imo.


You are probably right.


----------



## pompeydunc (Feb 25, 2014)

Scutta said:


> Getting the 17.48 from elephant and castle will be at the hope around 18.30 see you there!


 
I'm on the 17.30 football special from Peckham Rye, so see you and others in the pub.


----------



## Balbi (Feb 25, 2014)

17:50 from London Bridge, see you all there


----------



## Balbi (Feb 25, 2014)

Fucking disaster piece of trains. Had to get off at Streatham because our train was diverted by fucking Tooting! TOOTING SCUM.

Now praying for an on time train out.


----------



## EDC (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm *REALLY* pissed off I've missed tonight's match seeing as how it's going.  Still, Lewes here we come !


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 25, 2014)

Four nil doesn't even begin to explain how one sided that game was.


----------



## Balbi (Feb 25, 2014)

4 - 0. Hah, murdered them.

Disregarded my stuff this weekend, booked my Lewes ticket.

That Mi'wa'''' bloke appeared to have a Dulwich epiphany tonight, didn't he?


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2014)

(Also posted on the Carlshalton thread).


----------



## pompeydunc (Feb 26, 2014)

editor said:


> (Also posted on the Carlshalton thread).




Good, but I think my wonky version has more character...

http://t.co/mIkjZ7eutn


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> Good, but I think my wonky version has more character...
> 
> http://t.co/mIkjZ7eutn


Jazz camera angle!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 26, 2014)

cracking pub, great win, top of the league, staggered home, disgraced myself, missus pissed off, great night out



FAN SOLIDARITY


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 26, 2014)

I think we met Jordan Clarke on the train on the way home…I can barely remember


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 26, 2014)

Just checked the other scores and kingstonian lost and hornchurch drew at home. Really becoming one from three for the league now.


----------



## sankara (Feb 26, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I think we met Jordan Clarke on the train on the way home…I can barely remember



We certainly did - he sat opposite Scutta from Carshalton to Balham. He seemed a nice lad. He tolerated our drunken ramblings and even humoured us by giving a bit of an impromptu interview. As far as I can remember he revealed that Kershaney Samuels is the funniest member of the squad, he appreciates Gavin Rose's _tough love_ approach as it generates results, he doesn't mind being in and out of the team as long as we're winning and Erhun's injury is nothing to worry about.

Back to the game though - what a night! Carshalton were awful but we played very well on what looked like a pretty poor pitch. It could have been so much more than 4. The rabble were sensational as usual. I'm quite hungover so can't really articulate any more. I do hope that our message of solidarity got through.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 26, 2014)

sankara said:


> We certainly did - he sat opposite Scutta from Carshalton to Balham. He seemed a nice lad. He tolerated our drunken ramblings and even humoured us by giving a bit of an impromptu interview. As far as I can remember he revealed that Kershaney Samuels is the funniest member of the squad, he appreciates Gavin Rose's _tough love_ approach as it generates results, he doesn't mind being in and out of the team as long as we're winning and Erhun's injury is nothing to worry about.


we should create a song for him….something about taking the train...


----------



## Balbi (Feb 26, 2014)

CONFIDENCE IS A PREFERENCE OF A HABITUAL VOYEUR OF THE HAMLET
CLARKE LIFE!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 26, 2014)

Points on the board….


----------



## Scutta (Feb 26, 2014)

GREAT GAME GREAT FUN GREAT CHANTING THROUGHOUT BRING ON LEWES!


----------



## sankara (Feb 26, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> we should create a song for him….something about taking the train...





Stop that train
Jordan Clarke's getting on
He needs to leave Carshalton now

Edit: I don't like that last line very much. I'm finding it difficult to think this morning. Maybe something like:

_Dulwich Hamlet gonna bust the scum up_


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2014)

Our plans to stay overnight in Lewes have taken a knockback as airbnb are booked up. Damn.

*keeps looking.


----------



## Scutta (Feb 26, 2014)

Nice pic too Editor! look forward to the match report and the rest of the photos!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh Jordan Clarke!  He takes the train! Oh Jordan Clarke he takes the train!
He takes the train with the rabble!
Oh Jordan Clarke he takes the train!


----------



## Balbi (Feb 26, 2014)

Like that Balotelli song.

OooooOh, Jordan Clarke, he's a winger
He never starts,
Skins the opposition,
Cause he's running down the line,
Fucks off all the linos
Cos he's never caught offside
Oooh, Jordan Clarke....


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 26, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> we should create a song for him….something about taking the train...


 
"Last Train to *Clarke*sville"!

Awesome atmosphere last night, in The Hope before the game and behind the goals in the ground.  I feel for the home fans not being able to participate like we do with these draconian bans for some of them, although their team was so poor the chairman may have done them a favour of sorts!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 26, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> Oh Jordan Clarke!  He takes the train! Oh Jordan Clarke he takes the train!
> He takes the train with the rabble!
> Oh Jordan Clarke he takes the train!


YES


----------



## pompeydunc (Feb 26, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I think we met Jordan Clarke on the train on the way home…I can barely remember


 
Yep, we did - wearing a f$%king scummer jacket.  We definitely need to sponsor him, so he gets a DHFC jacket FFS!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 26, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> Yep, we did - wearing a f$%king scummer jacket.  We definitely need to sponsor him, so he gets a DHFC jacket FFS!


oh ha ha yeah I remember now he had a Southampton top on


----------



## Balbi (Feb 26, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> oh ha ha yeah I remember now he had a Southampton top on



 No songs for scummers.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 26, 2014)

Gutted to have missed out last night. And Lewes this weekend. I'll be there for the next met police match tho


----------



## Scutta (Feb 26, 2014)

poptyping said:


> Gutted to have missed out last night. And Lewes this weekend. I'll be there for the next met police match tho



I'll chant twice as Loud for you!


----------



## Balbi (Feb 26, 2014)

How do you pronounce Lewes?

Loo-ez? Loos? Loo-iz? Loooooooooss?

Also: Shit weather alert, http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2644559


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 26, 2014)

Balbi said:


> How do you pronounce Lewes?
> 
> Loo-ez? Loos? Loo-iz? Loooooooooss?
> 
> Also: Shit weather alert, http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2644559


 
Loo-iss.


----------



## sankara (Feb 26, 2014)

Excellent article on us in When Saturday Comes!

http://www.wsc.co.uk/wsc-daily/1174...amlet-top-league-but-fear-ground-will-be-sold


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2014)

sankara said:


> Excellent article on us in When Saturday Comes!
> 
> http://www.wsc.co.uk/wsc-daily/1174...amlet-top-league-but-fear-ground-will-be-sold





> Dulwich can claim the second-highest average attendance in their division, taking significant numbers to away matches and Saturday's post-match public meeting drew an attendance that some Isthmian Premier sides would consider a good matchday gate


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 26, 2014)

sankara said:


> Excellent article on us in When Saturday Comes!
> 
> http://www.wsc.co.uk/wsc-daily/1174...amlet-top-league-but-fear-ground-will-be-sold


 I would say it's excellent, as in 'all publicity is good publicity'...but not totally accurate. Haven't got time to repond as to why, right now. Might do later, if I can find the time, or be bothered.


----------



## pompeydunc (Feb 26, 2014)

Is anyone getting train down to Lewes on Saturday (including replacement bus from Three Bridges), as opposed to the coach?


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2014)

We're getting the train/bus but not sure what time yet.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 26, 2014)

Scutta said:


> I'll chant twice as Loud for you!



Loud with a capital L


----------



## EDC (Feb 26, 2014)

I can't wait for Saturday, especially after not being able to go last night (thanks kid's and wife working late), driving down there and a visit to the Harvey's Brewery shop for some evening take-aways!

Hurry up with the photos from last night please Ed.


----------



## Balbi (Feb 26, 2014)

Supporters Bus had 4 seats left last night.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Feb 26, 2014)

simply very proud of Dulwich Fans showing solidarity with Carshalton Fans

well done great chant

Hope we continue to get a good name as fans who are respected at home and away in our conduct and treatment of particularly away fans at Champion Hill - it should be a joy to come to Champion Hill for all

I have to say somehow missed the notice for this game - would have gone as well

well done to those who went - credit to The Rabble and DHFC


----------



## Dan U (Feb 26, 2014)

My old geography teacher is one of the banned Carshalton fans. Solid bloke from what I remember of 25 years ago. I've got one of his CAMRA books 

Fair play to you all for supporting them.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 26, 2014)

A groundhopper's take on yesterday's game:
http://laurencereade.wordpress.com/2014/02/26/the-carshalton-6/


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 26, 2014)

And another take on last night, from Lewes's Chief Scout!

http://theballisround.co.uk/2014/02/26/the-nowhere-men/


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 26, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> A groundhopper's take on yesterday's game:
> http://laurencereade.wordpress.com/2014/02/26/the-carshalton-6/


Nice article. This bit made me laugh:



> I even loved the ramshackle cover behind the near goal, an edifice of scaffolding and corrugated iron, that looked in danger when the Dulwich fans used it as a percussion instrument during the second half.



 and


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 26, 2014)

Here's the leaflet Carshalton fans were giving out before the game, if anyone missed it:






So feel free to drop Carshalton chief Paul Dipre an email at pauldipre@carshaltonathletic.co.uk 

Scutta, maybe the banner should be donated to the Carshalton fans, seeing as they might use it and we'll probably not play them again for a while!


----------



## pompeydunc (Feb 27, 2014)

I've noticed a lot of other cyclists amongst the Rabble.  Any #criticalmass comrades in our ranks?

The next ride is on Friday...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 27, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> I've noticed a lot of other cyclists amongst the Rabble.  Any #criticalmass comrades in our ranks?
> 
> The next ride is on Friday...


Yep. Probably won't make Friday tho - domestic responsibilities!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 27, 2014)

Bit of a discussion on the Carshalton Athletic fans' board: http://carshaltonathleticfans.myfastforum.org/Police_at_protest_tonight_about394.html

Seems our 'lift the ban' chants upset one of the CAFC directors. 

GOOD.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 27, 2014)

"Now we're playing like the stars / I hope this game will last forever / Oh! Oh! Oh! Ohhh! / Ain't no team like / Dulwich Hamlet / Makes me happy / Makes me feel this way!" There was one point on tuesday a group of you started singing two consecutive chants I'd invented without me starting them off... I actually got a bit emotional. Forging football songs is a beautiful thing. It may be time to publish the Dulwich Hamlet Songbook B-Sides, editor.


Brixton Hatter said:


> we should create a song for him….something about taking the train...


Oh, Jordan Clarke!
Oh, Jordan Claarrrkkke!
On the train I fear that Jordan's always near.


Brixton Hatter said:


> And another take on last night, from Lewes's Chief Scout!
> 
> http://theballisround.co.uk/2014/02/26/the-nowhere-men/


Has Gavin seen this?


Brixton Hatter said:


> Scutta, maybe the banner should be donated to the Carshalton fans, seeing as they might use it and we'll probably not play them again for a while!


Bring it to the Met game since it was an off duty cop that got me banned from Kingstonian!


pompeydunc said:


> I've noticed a lot of other cyclists amongst the Rabble.  Any #criticalmass comrades in our ranks?
> 
> The next ride is on Friday...


I found a damaged but rideable Boris Bike behind the bins at Champion Hill last season. It's still in my garden. In fact, I reckon I was the first non-Turkish fan to sing the "loy loy loy" chant as I rode it out of the ground.

I'm not much of a cyclist but would like to give Critical Mass a go. Sadly working friday night.


----------



## Balbi (Feb 27, 2014)

Lewes are away, tonight, at Grays Athletic. That's a minimum 100 mile round trip and a full match less than 48 hours before the Dulwich descend on them. Ouch.


----------



## pompeydunc (Feb 27, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> I found a damaged but rideable Boris Bike behind the bins at Champion Hill last season. It's still in my garden. In fact, I reckon I was the first non-Turkish fan to sing the "loy loy loy" chant as I rode it out of the ground.
> 
> I'm not much of a cyclist but would like to give Critical Mass a go. Sadly working friday night.



It's the last Friday of every month. Put it in your diary or head. A rabble section in the mass would be great. Probably other Dulwich fans in the ranks already....they just don't know it yet.


----------



## Scutta (Feb 27, 2014)

Loving these stickers and the banner! well done sirs whoever you are!


----------



## pettyboy (Feb 27, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> [Forging football songs is a beautiful thing.



I've been enjoying, "BACK TO THE HILL AGAIN, THE HILL AGAIN!"


----------



## sankara (Feb 27, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> I've noticed a lot of other cyclists amongst the Rabble.  Any #criticalmass comrades in our ranks?
> 
> The next ride is on Friday...



I used to be a Critical Mass regular but haven't been for a few years. I'm keen on a Hamlet contingent. Wont be able to make Friday as I'm going straight to Brighton after work but next month count me in.


----------



## sankara (Feb 27, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> Oh, Jordan Clarke!
> Oh, Jordan Claarrrkkke!
> On the train I fear that Jordan's always near.



We are definitely in need of some Maiden, I like it.


----------



## Balbi (Feb 27, 2014)

Bit of Blue Oyster Cult for when we've destroyed another goalie?

Come on Dulwich!
"Don't fear the keeper!"
Come on erhun
"Don't fear the keeper!"
Come on daly!


----------



## Scutta (Feb 27, 2014)

Having a chat with mate at work....cant express his thanks enough..... the extra publicity that has followed as really helped out.....



Brixton Hatter said:


> Bit of a discussion on the Carshalton Athletic fans' board: http://carshaltonathleticfans.myfastforum.org/Police_at_protest_tonight_about394.html
> 
> Seems our 'lift the ban' chants upset one of the CAFC directors.
> 
> GOOD.



Don't want other Carshalton fans or the board to be too pissed off...just give the fans a fair chance to appeal before independent people would be good enough....each Club and their fans need to support each other at this level... and it looks like they need more fans as I think we may have nearly outnumbered them!!! 

Looked like a great ground so I wish all the best to Carshalton Athletic and all their supporters and hope this situation gets resolved the correct way....on the pitch and off!


----------



## Joe K (Feb 27, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I would say it's excellent, as in 'all publicity is good publicity'...but not totally accurate. Haven't got time to repond as to why, right now. Might do later, if I can find the time, or be bothered.



Be interested to know more about this. One thing I do know is that, having written a piece about Red Star '93 for the online bit of WSC a few years ago, they edit stuff pretty intensely and the meaning gets lost.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 27, 2014)

Scutta said:


> Having a chat with mate at work....cant express his thanks enough..... the extra publicity that has followed as really helped out.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I think you do need to piss the board off tbh.The independent appeals thing seems like a bit of an odd idea - there's no precedent for anything like that I've heard of. I think you just need to keep the people in power under pressure to stop being wankers really.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 27, 2014)

if the creator wants to send me some of those wonderful stickers, i'd be very happy


----------



## sankara (Feb 27, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> if the creator wants to send me some of those wonderful stickers, i'd be very happy



I know that one of the guys who holds the similar banner at games is Richard, who runs the Old Post Office bakery in Landor Road. I don't know if he is responsible for the stickers though.


----------



## Scutta (Feb 27, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I think you do need to piss the board off tbh.The independent appeals thing seems like a bit of an odd idea - there's no precedent for anything like that I've heard of. I think you just need to keep the people in power under pressure to stop being wankers really.



You're right but id rather see them realising they have lost support and want to change this situation.... rather than have them pissed off with our fans or our club for showing solidarity...... that's sort of what I meant.

the independent thing isn't that odd.... the board seem to have a problem with this set of fans.....so may not be able to look at it objectively...whether there's a precedent or not its a sensible suggestion in how to resolve the issue like "adults" that has been presented by the group who have been banned....


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 27, 2014)

Fair enough if they want to go down that route they should be supported. It does sound a bit pseudo-trial to me tbh. Either way I hope they fix it.

The contrast between the two clubs really struck me the other day. For all the financial woes there's such a positive feeling around Dulwich. Growing crowds, enthusiastic fans, great football. Contrast that with Carshalton where they've got angry banned fans protesting, no atmosphere from the home fans, and to be honest about the worst team I've ever seen. And it's hard to put your finger on exactly how that happened - it's not like Dulwich have been brilliantly run (see financial woes). I guess it's luck as much as anything, that one side appointed Gavin Rose mostly.


----------



## Balbi (Feb 27, 2014)

Improving weather conditions: http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2644559


----------



## Joe K (Feb 27, 2014)

Balbi said:


> Improving weather conditions: http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2644559



Still got hours of the dreaded, football-killing 'cloud and two raindrops' icon on the Friday forecast, mind.


----------



## sankara (Feb 27, 2014)

Joe K said:


> Still got hours of the dreaded, football-killing 'cloud and two raindrops' icon on the Friday forecast, mind.



Mixed messages from the Lewes forum:

http://lewesfc.proboards.com/thread/2268/pitch


----------



## bacterium (Feb 27, 2014)

Gaz made the reclaim our game stickers and banner. I think he got 1000 stickers done so probably has some spares!


----------



## vornstyle76 (Feb 27, 2014)

Lewes seem to be trying to exhaust themselves with a dingdonger away at Grays. Current 4-2 to the Essex side. Edit: saying that, it's apparently only their second league game in a month.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 27, 2014)

I was in the Phoenix cafe yesterday - their window cleaner came in wearing a Hamlet shirt, we're all over!


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Feb 27, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> It's the last Friday of every month. Put it in your diary or head. A rabble section in the mass would be great. Probably other Dulwich fans in the ranks already....they just don't know it yet.



Shame I am too far out to join one of these rides!!! :-(


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2014)

bacterium said:


> Gaz made the reclaim our game stickers and banner. I think he got 1000 stickers done so probably has some spares!


He did get them done as the world's cheapest printers in Eastern Europe, and as a result they struggle to stick to any surface. And don't let the rain get at them!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 27, 2014)

Been going through some old photos and found this one (from about April 2011??) - don't think I've seen the team written up on a whiteboard for some time - do we still have it? Or am I just massively unobservant?!


----------



## Balbi (Feb 28, 2014)

Lewes lost 4 - 2. So that's something.


----------



## EDC (Feb 28, 2014)

Poxy raining again.


----------



## Champion_hill (Feb 28, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Been going through some old photos and found this one (from about April 2011??) - don't think I've seen the team written up on a whiteboard for some time - do we still have it? Or am I just massively unobservant?!


I have seen it out earlier this season. That team had some good players, anyone know where Omar Lawson ended up?


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Champion_hill said:


> I have seen it out earlier this season. That team had some good players, anyone know where Omar Lawson ended up?



I am sure the last thing I heard about Omarr Lawson was that after a couple of unsuccessful trials he stopped playing to concentrate on his studies!!

Could be completely wrong as usual though!!


----------



## Balbi (Feb 28, 2014)

EDC said:


> Poxy raining again.



Lesser amount of double drop buggeration for today though on the BBC, only four...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2644559

Saturday clear, all day


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 28, 2014)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> I am sure the last thing I heard about Omarr Lawson was that after a couple of unsuccessful trials he stopped playing to concentrate on his studies!!
> 
> Could be completely wrong as usual though!!


Yeah I seem to remember him having trials at various league clubs - can't find anything on him lately though.


----------



## Champion_hill (Feb 28, 2014)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> I am sure the last thing I heard about Omarr Lawson was that after a couple of unsuccessful trials he stopped playing to concentrate on his studies!!
> 
> Could be completely wrong as usual though!!



It was only a couple of years ago he was on trial at Cardiff. Shame, was a decent player.


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 28, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> The contrast between the two clubs really struck me the other day. For all the financial woes there's such a positive feeling around Dulwich. Growing crowds, enthusiastic fans, great football. Contrast that with Carshalton where they've got angry banned fans protesting, no atmosphere from the home fans, and to be honest about the worst team I've ever seen. And it's hard to put your finger on exactly how that happened - it's not like Dulwich have been brilliantly run (see financial woes). I guess it's luck as much as anything, that one side appointed Gavin Rose mostly.



Both clubs are an example of how one individual with too much power and control can ruin an entire club that has existed for 100 years or more and take it to the brink of going under.

We've had bad seasons at the Hamlet on the field (bottom of the Premier Division by a long distance in 1989/90, and again inn 2000/1) but it's never been accompanied by the off-field rancour like Carshalton Athletic currently have.

The last time we met them in the League was in 2002/3 in Division 1 South.  Carshalton were promoted as Champions while Hamlet finished 4th (top two straight up with no play offs in those days) although we'd actually been above them on goal difference with four games to play.  Their average attendance of 345 was the highest in the division, while ours was 252.  

Eventually the bloke doing all the damage will probably get bored and lose interest, then the right sort of people will be in charge again, but it won't be easy to lure back all those missing fans.  If you take away the Hamlet contingent there can barely have been 100 home fans present on Tuesday night if that, and the team was woeful.


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 28, 2014)

Champion_hill said:


> I have seen it out earlier this season. That team had some good players, anyone know where Omar Lawson ended up?



I'm fairly sure he was at Peckham Town last season.  (The club that plays in the Kent County League at the Southwark Sports ground on Dulwich Common, which is about four divisions below the Hamlet.)  No idea if he's still there now


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Pink Panther said:


> I'm fairly sure he was at Peckham Town last season.  (The club that plays in the Kent County League at the Southwark Sports ground on Dulwich Common, which is about four divisions below the Hamlet.)  No idea if he's still there now



Oh yeah PP your memory might be spot on again, didn't he play in the Friendly against us????


----------



## sankara (Feb 28, 2014)

I had a dream last night that I gave a lecture to an opposition keeper on quantum mechanics to try and put him off. I don't know a thing about physics so I don't know how I managed to do it but in the dream, he was quite distracted and even took a genuine interest in what I was saying. Unfortunately, this didn't cause us to score a goal but maybe it's a sign that Tom should be encouraged to espouse complex conceptual ideas to the goalie. I can just imagine him explaining the Schroedinger Equation to a bewildered beardless, small badge-wielding keeper.


----------



## Balbi (Feb 28, 2014)

"Imagine your blanky is space time keeps, and the sweat is matter"


----------



## eme (Feb 28, 2014)

Looking forward to Lewes tomorrow


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2014)

Photos from Tuesday's match: 

































http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/02/...et-thrash-dispirited-carshalton-athletic-4-0/


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Taken from the Lewes forum today...

Jack and Joe Fingerneissl (our superb groundsmen) will be working through the afternoon and evening to clear all or at least most of the standing water on the pitch. Luckily the forecast for the best part of tonight and tomorrow is dry so if the majority can we removed then we should give ourselves a very good chance of getting the game on with a number of hours of natural drying time. 

We'll assess it again tonight and first thing tomorrow morning to see where we stand. We're obviously hoping we don't need a pitch inspection but if we do it'll be around 10am.

Keep an eye on @lewes_cfc for further updates!


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2014)

I fucking hope it's on as I've bought train tickets and a B&B!


----------



## Scutta (Feb 28, 2014)

editor said:


> I fucking hope it's on as I've bought train tickets and a B&B!




Me too............ im going down tonight!


----------



## EDC (Feb 28, 2014)

And me, I'm still pissed off I couldn't go to Carshalton and even more so now I've seen the pictures.  This ones been planned for ages, bad enough the train's aren't running properly so it's driving down and getting some beer for the evening in the Harvey's brewery shop.


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Scutta said:


> Me too............ im going down tonight!



Take a pitch fork with you then and get it sorted!!! ;-)


----------



## EDC (Feb 28, 2014)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> Taken from the Lewes forum today...
> 
> Jack and Joe Fingerneissl (our superb groundsmen) will be working through the afternoon and evening to clear all or at least most of the standing water on the pitch. Luckily the forecast for the best part of tonight and tomorrow is dry so if the majority can we removed then we should give ourselves a very good chance of getting the game on with a number of hours of natural drying time.
> 
> ...




Looking at the BBC weather it's wet until 8 o'clock and then dry pretty much onwards.  If the match does go ahead I'd be happy to buy the groundsmen a pint each.


----------



## Scrooge (Feb 28, 2014)

Bribery is the way forward, I'll buy them a pint each too!

Non refundable hotel in Brighton booked so we're heading down for a pub crawl regardless... would be nice if there was some football to go to as well.


----------



## pompeydunc (Feb 28, 2014)

Is there a designated Rabble pre-match pub tomorrow?

http://www.brewersarmslewes.co.uk/ looks good if not.  It's by the castle...  Yes, there is a castle in Looiss


----------



## Scutta (Feb 28, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> Is there a designated Rabble pre-match pub tomorrow?
> 
> http://www.brewersarmslewes.co.uk/ looks good if not.  It's by the castle...  Yes, there is a castle in Looiss



looks good what time?


----------



## bacterium (Feb 28, 2014)

this might be a tough ask before KO...

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?i...999005119235.00046e438cd6eb8ae8918&dg=feature


----------



## pompeydunc (Feb 28, 2014)

Scutta said:


> looks good what time?


 
Don't mind....  Could get into Lewes for 12.30, so 1 at the pub?  I need a few minutes to scale the castle and hoist a pink and blue flag on top...


----------



## pompeydunc (Feb 28, 2014)

Scutta said:


> looks good what time?


 


bacterium said:


> this might be a tough ask before KO...
> 
> https://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?i...999005119235.00046e438cd6eb8ae8918&dg=feature


 
Actually, hold on.  There is a beer festival at their clubhouse tonight - http://www.lewesfc.com/beer/.  The other forum says there will be beer leftover!  Head straight there instead?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 28, 2014)

bacterium said:


> this might be a tough ask before KO...
> 
> https://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?i...999005119235.00046e438cd6eb8ae8918&dg=feature


They have a pub called the Elephant & Castle 

Harveys is a great south coast ale


----------



## Balbi (Feb 28, 2014)

I wonder if they'll have HSB on


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 28, 2014)

Goal charts? Legit
Either work hard or you might as well quit
That's word, because you know
You can't touch him, you can't touch him.

Break it down (crazy bridge!)
Stop, Erhun time!

Go with the funk, it is said
If you can't groove to him
Then you probably are dead.

So wave your hands in the air
Bust a few moves
Run your fingers through your hair.

He hits it, for a winner
Dance to this and you're gonna get thinner
Move, slide your rump
Just for a minute let's all do the bump, bump, bump.

Yeah
(You can't touch him)
Look, man
(You can't touch him)

You better get hype, boy
Because you know you can't
(You can't touch him)
Ring the bell, school's back in.

Break it down! (crazy bridge!)
Stop, Erhun time!

You can't touch him!
You can't touch him!
You can't touch him!

Break it down! (crazy bridge!)
Stop, Erhun time!

Every time you see him
Erhun's just so hype
He’s dope on the pitch and I'm magic on the mic

Now why would he ever stop doing this?
With others making' records that just don't stick
He’s scored around the world, from Turkey to Herne Bay
It's "Erhun, go Erhun, MC Erhun, yo, Erhun"
And the rest can go and play.

You can't touch him!
You can't touch him!
You can't touch him!

Yeah, you can't touch him
I told you, you can't touch him
Too hype, can't touch him
Get way outta here, you can't touch him.


----------



## EDC (Feb 28, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> They have a pub called the Elephant & Castle
> 
> Harveys is a great south coast ale



Their Old Ale is superb too.


----------



## Balbi (Mar 1, 2014)

Lewes Groundskeeper is off to work: https://twitter.com/jocko246


----------



## the 12th man (Mar 1, 2014)

GAME ON at Lewes today, no pitch inspection required. Its time to descend!


----------



## EDC (Mar 1, 2014)

On my way!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 1, 2014)

Right, decided I'm going to come. Will be on the train/bus from east croydon at about half eleven I think.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 1, 2014)

...or maybe 12.


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2014)

I've prepared in the best possible way by staying up from the night before.


----------



## wozzakeepsFCUM (Mar 1, 2014)

Having nothing else to do and being in Sussex anyway, I've decided to go along today. 

On the train now and looking forward to it.


----------



## sankara (Mar 1, 2014)

A few of us will be at Brighton station in 10 minutes if anyone is in the area.


----------



## wozzakeepsFCUM (Mar 1, 2014)

In lewes now. Is there a pub people are going in? Cheers.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 1, 2014)

Reading this thread is making me sad. No footballz for me :/


----------



## Balbi (Mar 1, 2014)

We're in the kings head.


----------



## magneze (Mar 1, 2014)

You lucky people. Maybe someone can broadcast it?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 1, 2014)

Balbi said:


> We're in the kings head.



Have you moved on?


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2014)

Good turn out in the Sussex sun. 0-0


----------



## wozzakeepsFCUM (Mar 1, 2014)

Had a great day, despite the result. Was good to meet some urbanites and cheers for letting me tag along. 

I'll get to a home game at some point this season. 

Thanks
Jake


----------



## vornstyle76 (Mar 1, 2014)

Bugger. Was in-between nightshifts but was gonna try napping on the supporters' coach there and back, but I fell asleep on the sofa after work. We've lost all four league games I've missed this season. Fuck work. Banning nightshifts was one of the first two things the Paris Commune did.


----------



## Balbi (Mar 1, 2014)

I was a bit sick on me 

I am home now 

(  )


----------



## EDC (Mar 1, 2014)

WTF did Gavin do to get send out of the ground rather than sent to the stand.

Terrible performance by the ref in the second half, letting Lewes time waste over every set play and the porky red faced lino was as bad for both teams.

Lewes outplayed us though, made our midfield non-existent.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 1, 2014)

So according to Facebook we only had 10 on the pitch when they scored their second because the ref fucked it up. I didn't notice tbh but I'm outraged, obviously.

They deserved the win though if I'm honest. We really didn't create anything.


----------



## Dan U (Mar 1, 2014)

editor said:


> View attachment 49355
> Good turn out in the Sussex sun. 0-0



I love that pretty much everyone in the picture is having a beer.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 1, 2014)

Dan U said:


> I love that pretty much everyone in the picture is having a beer.



Lewes were having a beer festival - they had about 20 great beers on.

So it would have been rude not to really.


----------



## Dan U (Mar 1, 2014)

Sounds like bliss. Footie. Sunshine. Beer.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 1, 2014)

Dan U said:


> Sounds like bliss. Footie. Sunshine. Beer.



Yeah, result aside...

Lewes is great though (maybe even a bit too 'nice'.) Community owned apparently - so hopefully where the Hamlet will be in a few years.


----------



## Dan U (Mar 1, 2014)

I work with someone occasionally who is on the board at Telford which is also a fans trust. Hard bloody work.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 1, 2014)

Gutted about the result, gaaaah…… a chance to go 6 points clear 

Sounds like we were royally fcuked by the officials. 

Well done all the fans and players who went to Lewes to make a go of it!

Also, losing Phil Wilson to injury has cost us about half a dozen goals and several points this season. 

BUT WE CAN STILL DO IT....


----------



## EDC (Mar 1, 2014)

You're not wrong about the goalkeeping.  Thankfully other results went our way today but Wealdstone are in pole position and the match at their place is now critical.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Mar 2, 2014)

Let's be fair though, that's the first significant mistake Chico has made in both his spells with us. I'd love to know how many points he's actually got us with some of his crucial saves as well. He's a brilliant keeper - one of the best I've seen in my 15 years of supporting DHFC - and I'm sure he'll be back to his best on Tuesday.

CHHHIIICCCCOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 2, 2014)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Let's be fair though, that's the first significant mistake Chico has made in both his spells with us. I'd love to know how many points he's actually got us with some of his crucial saves as well. He's a brilliant keeper - one of the best I've seen in my 15 years of supporting DHFC - and I'm sure he'll be back to his best on Tuesday.
> 
> CHHHIIICCCCOOOOOOOOO!


yeah true…was more a criticism of Yannick.

Wealdstone away is massive now…we tend to struggle away against better teams but that could be a season-defining game so I'm sure we'll be bang up for it. Can't wait!


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 2, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> So according to Facebook we only had 10 on the pitch when they scored their second because the ref fucked it up. I didn't notice tbh but I'm outraged, obviously.
> 
> They deserved the win though if I'm honest. We really didn't create anything.



The bloke who scored the second looked well offside looking straight down the ground from the top of the terrace, so I assumed that's why Gavin was furious, but apparently we tried to make a substitution, the board was up, boyer limped off, the linesman was supervising it, but Lewes just took the throw and the ref made us wait to bring the man on instead of ordering them to retake the throw after the subsitution had been completed - then the goal came directly through the gap vacated by Boyer.

As you say though, Lewes deserved the win, and we didn't look like equalising by that stage anyway.

The classic Hamlet "great day out ruined by the football"!  Lewes is a great drinking town.  I did the Brewers Arms, Elephant & Castle, Lewes Arms, Snopdrop Inn, LFC clubhouse and Lansdown Arms.  
The replacement bus service from Three Bridges was a bit of a bummer, taking an hour.  Then on the way back a poxy four carriage train pulled into a packed platform; Mick & I got in the last carriage then realised there was one of those funny little 1st class sections taking up the end third of the carriage, where it's hard to see any difference to standard class.  We sat down and within seconds the jobsworth guard popped up and asked us to move (along with a couple of other people) to the already crowded adjacent section or be "subject to a penalty fare".  I had a go at him, saying we'd already received a sub-standard service for a full price standard ticket thanks to the lengthy bus section doubling the journey time, but you can't win with these people.  Then when more crowds piled on at Gatwick with big bags and cases he had the nerve to do an announcement asking people to keep bags off seats as it was only a four carriage train and was already crowded.  Bastard!


----------



## the 12th man (Mar 2, 2014)

Red rucksack left on coach y/day. If it's yours I'll be bringing to our home game Tuesday.


----------



## Champion_hill (Mar 2, 2014)

Great day out.

Can anyone confirm for me that xavier vidal did/does work in sainsburys?


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2014)

Me and Eme enjoyed the hospitality on offer at the Lansdown Arms in the evening. The place was a riot. More later!


----------



## pompeydunc (Mar 2, 2014)

That damn scout...

http://theballisround.co.uk/2014/03/02/team-work-makes-the-dream-work/


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> That damn scout...
> 
> http://theballisround.co.uk/2014/03/02/team-work-makes-the-dream-work/





> One final word on the afternoon. Dulwich Hamlet’s fans came in numbers (about 150), saw their team underperform, but conquered with their non-stop singing and assisting in finishing the last barrels of beer from the Beer festival.  So in many ways, they were winners to.  Hats of chaps and the best of luck for the rest of the season.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 2, 2014)

150 is more than many conference teams take away.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Mar 2, 2014)

I've had an idea for a chant that is basically the essence of football fandom distilled into about 15 seconds.


----------



## sankara (Mar 3, 2014)

wozzakeepsFCUM said:


> Had a great day, despite the result. Was good to meet some urbanites and cheers for letting me tag along.
> 
> I'll get to a home game at some point this season.
> 
> ...



I remember drunkenly trying to show you this on my phone but failing miserably. Behold the _Dialectic Destroying Cobra Morph_!


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2014)

Here's my review of the Lansdown Arms in Lewes. 








http://www.urban75.org/blog/we-feel-the-love-for-saturday-night-at-the-lansdown-arms-lewes/


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> 150 is more than many conference teams take away.


And our support is thought very highly of too (in a thread about me!):


> Was at the Dripping Pan on Saturday and Dulwich's fans were excellent. Got behind their team brilliantly during the match and half an hour after the game, there were plenty of their number still mingling in the main stand and in the bar, decked out in their pink and purple colours.
> 
> http://www.northstandchat.com/showthread.php?296667-A-good-read-by-a-Cardiff-fan


----------



## sankara (Mar 3, 2014)

Does anyone know who I need to speak to to get an announcement on the loudspeaker at Champion Hill? It's my girlfriend's birthday tomorrow and just about the only way I could persuade her to let me go to the footie is if she comes along too. I think it's only fair to give her a shout out.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 3, 2014)

soppy git


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 3, 2014)

Can we not just get a round of happy birthday going behind the goal?


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2014)

Bring some pink champers too.


----------



## EDC (Mar 3, 2014)

editor said:


> Bring some pink champers too.



Presecco will do if you're on a budget.  I suggest just going up to where Liam makes the announcements at the back of the far end of the main stand (furthest from the bar entrance), I'm sure he'll oblige.


----------



## sankara (Mar 3, 2014)

Maybe I could bring some sort of blue alcopop as well and mix them together to create the ultimate in _total booze_. If it doesn't make her sick first.

Cheers for the advice.


----------



## Rocket no.9 (Mar 3, 2014)

sankara said:


> Does anyone know who I need to speak to to get an announcement on the loudspeaker at Champion Hill? It's my girlfriend's birthday tomorrow and just about the only way I could persuade her to let me go to the footie is if she comes along too. I think it's only fair to give her a shout out.



For a very small sum (£10 I think...) you can also be a DJ at Champion Hill and have your selection of musical propaganda flood the ground prior to kick-off. Make every song a special one. She will thank you for it, you big softie! Birthday shout-outs seem to be delivered as a matter of course, but a few musical memories can't go amiss.


----------



## EDC (Mar 3, 2014)

Rocket no.9 said:


> For a very small sum (£10 I think...) you can also be a DJ at Champion Hill and have your selection of musical propaganda flood the ground prior to kick-off. Make every song a special one. She will thank you for it, you big softie! Birthday shout-outs seem to be delivered as a matter of course, but a few musical memories can't go amiss.



Given my punk roots finding ten songs to play before a Met Police match wouldn't be too difficult but after the furore a couple of weeks back I'm thinking better of it.  I'd hate to upset people.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Mar 4, 2014)

Anyone going for a pre-match drink? Feel I need to make up for my failure to indulge in some of Saturday's drunken heroics.


----------



## Champion_hill (Mar 4, 2014)

Apparently there is some kind of announcement on the use of plastic pitchs today. Even the more optimistic Maidstone fans seem to think that the best case scenario will be that next season is the first that they can get promotion. Will be interesting to see what happens if they qualify for the play offs.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 4, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> Anyone going for a pre-match drink? Feel I need to make up for my failure to indulge in some of Saturday's drunken heroics.



fox on hill about 6/6.15?


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm tempted to bring along PERCUSSION tonight. Is anyone else like-minded?


----------



## Scutta (Mar 4, 2014)

editor said:


> I'm tempted to bring along PERCUSSION tonight. Is anyone else like-minded?



YES


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2014)

Scutta said:


> YES


I'm thinking of introducing an air of gospel.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 4, 2014)

its a must win game after the loss at the weekend so noisier the better!


----------



## tomario (Mar 4, 2014)

Heading to The Flying Pig before the game tonight, 25p chicken wings and kernel pale ale on tap.


----------



## LJ_Ben (Mar 4, 2014)

Yet another postponed match for Wealdstone - their game away at East Thurrock is off tonight. That means they'll be 5 matches behind us... and with any luck that fixture pile up will mean some dropped points. They may sill have too much for us though. 3 points vital tonight!


----------



## LJ_Ben (Mar 4, 2014)

Would be lovely if Lewes could put in another good home performance tonight and see off Maidstone for us!


----------



## bacterium (Mar 4, 2014)

After tonight dulwich will have 11 games to play, 6 at home and 5 away. Wealdstone will have 16 to play (plus at least 1 cup game), 6 at home and *10* away. They now have to play twice a week until the end of the season and that's providing there's no more postponements...


----------



## Scutta (Mar 4, 2014)

lol @ dulwich twitter feed row..... tonight is going to be interesting!!


----------



## EDC (Mar 4, 2014)

Shocking.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 4, 2014)

Scutta said:


> lol @ dulwich twitter feed row..... tonight is going to be interesting!!


 
link pls


----------



## Scutta (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## vornstyle76 (Mar 4, 2014)

Well... that is undoubtedly the single most offensive thing in the history of the world... It's amazing that people can be so timid.


Scutta said:


> fox on hill about 6/6.15?


You still going there?


----------



## Scutta (Mar 4, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> Well... that is undoubtedly the single most offensive thing in the history of the world... It's amazing that people can be so timid.
> 
> You still going there?



haha innit!!

yeah will still be there!


----------



## vornstyle76 (Mar 4, 2014)

See you in the Fox.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 4, 2014)

cool will leave here in about 5 mins or so!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 4, 2014)

See you all later


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2014)

It's going to be cold tonight - wrap up warm!


----------



## Balbi (Mar 4, 2014)

ON. Wrapping up warm now. No Booze. Promise not to puke on anyone.


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2014)

Come on Hamlet!


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2014)

0-1. Not exactly a thriller so far.


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 4, 2014)

Totally off the pace first half. Just no intensity at all. Better second half but too late.


----------



## cambelt (Mar 4, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Totally off the pace first half. Just no intensity at all. Better second half but too late.


Thought it was quite an unpleasant atmosphere tonight as well, the only game I have been to which I haven't enjoyed. Thought Hamlet fans were better than throwing objects at the opposition keeper and there will almost certainly be some repercussions for the club. Found a lot of what was said and done tonight pretty embarrassing.


----------



## Joe K (Mar 4, 2014)

cambelt said:


> Thought it was quite an unpleasant atmosphere tonight as well, the only game I have been to which I haven't enjoyed. Thought Hamlet fans were better than throwing objects at the opposition keeper and there will almost certainly be some repercussions for the club. Found a lot of what was said and done tonight pretty embarrassing.



What actually happened there? It was dead confusing - I saw some people (including a fair few people I know, so I probably should just have asked) move to confront some people to the left of the goal shortly after Er scored, presumably because of the incident, then there were objects thrown over the back of the stand and some people went around as if to have a word but the culprits had gone. Someone said, I think, that it was just 'kids' lobbing stuff, but whether they were 'proper' fans or not will be completely irrelevant in the eyes of the league. 

Yeah, the atmosphere was weird tonight. There was a really boosted-up bit before and after our goal, but then it all felt a bit divided - which is exactly what I was worrying about happening a few weeks back.


----------



## damon_th (Mar 4, 2014)

Joe K said:


> What actually happened there? It was dead confusing - I saw some people (including a fair few people I know, so I probably should just have asked) move to confront some people to the left of the goal shortly after Er scored, presumably because of the incident, then there were objects thrown over the back of the stand and some people went around as if to have a word but the culprits had gone. Someone said, I think, that it was just 'kids' lobbing stuff, but whether they were 'proper' fans or not will be completely irrelevant in the eyes of the league.
> 
> Yeah, the atmosphere was weird tonight. There was a really boosted-up bit before and after our goal, but then it all felt a bit divided - which is exactly what I was worrying about happening a few weeks back.


Whoever was lobbing stuff on the pitch should be taken to the carwash and ethically cleansed.


----------



## Joe K (Mar 4, 2014)

As for what happened on the pitch: well, a lot of it just looked like a carry-over from Lewes. There's been a lack of impetus, or at least sustained impetus, in the last couple of games. I wonder if off-the-field stuff has got to the players, or if it's just a question of sustaining a certain kind of high-intensity performance with a squad which lacks depth in certain positions. Midfield has been a big issue in recent games, including ones we've won, and the 'second ball' issue which has been bubbling under all season is really costing us now. At the back end of last season, we often put a real destroyer in there in the form of Luke Hickie, but Gav appears to be going with guile at the moment. Don't think it's always working, sadly.


----------



## cambelt (Mar 4, 2014)

Joe K said:


> What actually happened there? It was dead confusing - I saw some people (including a fair few people I know, so I probably should just have asked) move to confront some people to the left of the goal shortly after Er scored, presumably because of the incident, then there were objects thrown over the back of the stand and some people went around as if to have a word but the culprits had gone. Someone said, I think, that it was just 'kids' lobbing stuff, but whether they were 'proper' fans or not will be completely irrelevant in the eyes of the league.
> 
> Yeah, the atmosphere was weird tonight. There was a really boosted-up bit before and after our goal, but then it all felt a bit divided - which is exactly what I was worrying about happening a few weeks back.


It was Hamlet fans throwing stuff at the goalkeeper.  When Met Police complained to the ref some of our supporters started to pretend that it was being thrown from outside of the ground. Not our finest hour.


----------



## damon_th (Mar 4, 2014)

cambelt said:


> It was Hamlet fans throwing stuff at the goalkeeper.  When Met Police complained to the ref some of our supporters started to pretend that it was being thrown from outside of the ground. Not our finest hour.


The vast majority of stuff was thrown from outside the ground, I saw it come over in a burst of half a dozen in one go. Unfortunately, there was one or two from inside before that.


----------



## cambelt (Mar 4, 2014)

Joe K said:


> As for what happened on the pitch: well, a lot of it just looked like a carry-over from Lewes. There's been a lack of impetus, or at least sustained impetus, in the last couple of games. I wonder if off-the-field stuff has got to the players, or if it's just a question of sustaining a certain kind of high-intensity performance with a squad which lacks depth in certain positions. Midfield has been a big issue in recent games, including ones we've won, and the 'second ball' issue which has been bubbling under all season is really costing us now. At the back end of last season, we often put a real destroyer in there in the form of Luke Hickie, but Gav appears to be going with guile at the moment. Don't think it's always working, sadly.


Think we're just having a bit of a bad patch in what is a pretty competitive league. Very few teams roll over for you which is part of what makes it all so exciting. Doesn't help when you rile the away team to the extent some of our fans did today. They were up for it.


----------



## Joe K (Mar 4, 2014)

Surely it could have been the same people, then? It's easy enough to come in at half time for free, act the dick, then fuck off again. 

I don't think any Hamlet fans I know would lob stuff at an opposition keeper, thanks to a handy combination of not being idiots and knowing what the likely repercussions would be.


----------



## cambelt (Mar 4, 2014)

damon_th said:


> The vast majority of stuff was thrown from outside the ground, I saw it come over in a burst of half a dozen in one go. Unfortunately, there was one or two from inside before that.


It happened at both ends so thats just not the case.


----------



## Champion_hill (Mar 4, 2014)

Someone spoke to them early in the first half for throwing what I think were sausage rolls. When it happened again in the second, a few of us went over and made clear it wasn't acceptable. They left pretty much straight away and when they began to throw from outside, again a few of us went out to make sure it didn't continue. They ran away as soon as we did.

These aren't people who are dedicated supporters, these are young lads - let's be clear about that. Unacceptable and very embarrassing none the less.

Also heard a homophobic comment for the first time at hamlet tonight. I don't believe it was repeated more than once but still worrying. As the rabble grows I do hope that incidents like tonight don't become more common.


----------



## Joe K (Mar 4, 2014)

cambelt said:


> Think we're just having a bit of a bad patch in what is a pretty competitive league. Very few teams roll over for you which is part of what makes it all so exciting. Doesn't help when you rile the away team to the extent some of our fans did today. They were up for it.



We're not having a 'bad' bad patch, though - it's more that the same faults have cost us on and off all season. Crooky and Xav are great when they've got the ball and we're playing it around in midfield, but they're both consistently lacking when it comes back out after an attack - they're either out of position or getting muscled off the ball. Think we miss an older head in the middle sometimes.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 5, 2014)

Champion_hill said:


> Also heard a homophobic comment for the first time at hamlet tonight. I don't believe it was repeated more than once but still worrying. As the rabble grows I do hope that incidents like tonight don't become more common.



Yeah, hopefully a one off.

The atmosphere wasn't great tonight it has to be said, and not just because of the stuff being thrown. The anti-police stuff was shite really. Not because it was offensive but because it was tame and pointless and just a distraction.


----------



## cambelt (Mar 5, 2014)

Joe K said:


> We're not having a 'bad' bad patch, though - it's more that the same faults have cost us on and off all season. Crooky and Xav are great when they've got the ball and we're playing it around in midfield, but they're both consistently lacking when it comes back out after an attack - they're either out of position or getting muscled off the ball. Think we miss an older head in the middle sometimes.


We could probably do with a lump sitting infront of the back four but I kind of like the way we play. There's nothing wrong with fallibility. ..


----------



## Champion_hill (Mar 5, 2014)

Joe K said:


> We're not having a 'bad' bad patch, though - it's more that the same faults have cost us on and off all season. Crooky and Xav are great when they've got the ball and we're playing it around in midfield, but they're both consistently lacking when it comes back out after an attack - they're either out of position or getting muscled off the ball. Think we miss an older head in the middle sometimes.




I agree we always look a stronger team when kev plays. Until he is back fit, I would like to see big pete back in midfield. Marc Anthony is close to a return and is capable enough to slot into centre half.


----------



## damon_th (Mar 5, 2014)

cambelt said:


> It happened at both ends so thats just not the case.


It is exactly the case, as I saw it with my own eyes, but, as I also said, it also happened in the ground before that - which is unacceptable.


----------



## damon_th (Mar 5, 2014)

cambelt said:


> We could probably do with a lump sitting infront of the back four but I kind of like the way we play. There's nothing wrong with fallibility. ..


Completely agree, much better watching great football, even if it doesn't always work out.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Mar 5, 2014)

Bring back Hickie.
The Sausage throwers were not DHFC fans - I've never seen them before. Just troublemakers.
We desperately, desperately need a striker.

Fairly fucking abysmal tonight.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 5, 2014)

damon_th said:


> Completely agree, much better watching great football, even if it doesn't always work out.



Absolutely. And it's working out a lot better than for most teams in the Isthmian league who take a more physical approach.


----------



## cambelt (Mar 5, 2014)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> Bring back Hickie.
> The Sausage throwers were not DHFC fans - I've never seen them before. Just troublemakers.
> We desperately, desperately need a striker.
> 
> Fairly fucking abysmal tonight.


But it has been stoked by people who are Hamlet fans, on here and on twitter.


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2014)

cambelt said:


> It was Hamlet fans throwing stuff at the goalkeeper.  When Met Police complained to the ref some of our supporters started to pretend that it was being thrown from outside of the ground. Not our finest hour.


I'm not sure about the first batch, but the subsequent salvoes of sausages in the second half were categorically coming from outside the ground as I saw them arc over the wall. Fuck knows who was doing it but I hope to never see it again.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 5, 2014)

I saw stuff coming from over the fence but not from inside the ground, not to say that didn't happen just what I saw... I heard it was kids...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 5, 2014)

Gutted about the result. We were totally out of it first half and the Met did what they do best: bullying young black men from south London. Much better second half in terms of possession but agree we lacked bite in midfield. Xavier, Erhun and the wingers are gonna struggle sometimes against the brutes in this league. I still agree with Gavin Rose's football approach though. 

As for the dicks who threw stuff on the pitch, I don't believe any real Hamlet fans would do that and I don't reckon we'll ever see them again. I'm all up for baiting the opposition (which we do every week) but throwing stuff on the pitch totally out of order, and is specifically an offence which is likely to get the club in trouble: a fine or points deduction, neither of which we fucking need at the moment. Wankers. 

It did make for some comedy chanting though. Some lad next to me ended up singing "we're the famous Dulwich Hamlet and we fuck the police" - very charitable of him I thought


----------



## EDC (Mar 5, 2014)

The first half stuff came from behind the goal but not from the area of the usual Rabble noisy contingent, sausage rolls were they, I couldn't tell?
I moved away during the second half to find the kids and it was during this the rest happened, all I saw was what looked like an emptied out bin in the six yard box and a load of people moving towards the gate

One thing I will never condone is missile throwing in any standard of football.  The players are there to entertain us, not be targets or risk injury. 

As for the singing I didn't hear anything I've not heard before at a Met Police game.

On a lighter note, what's the Ricky and Bianca thing with the Met Police goalie?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 5, 2014)

poptyping said:


> I saw stuff coming from over the fence but not from inside the ground, not to say that didn't happen just what I saw... I heard it was kids...


Yeah, first half was just one bit of roll chucked on the pitch. Second half loads of stuff came over the fence from the car park outside.

Oh yeah and that homophobic comment - fucks sake. Really annoyed I couldn't see who that was.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 5, 2014)

cambelt said:


> But it has been stoked by people who are Hamlet fans, on here and on twitter.


There is a very real difference between the usual banter/baiting of the opposition and _actually throwing stuff on the pitch_. You can't say it has been "stoked" - it was non-Hamlet fan wankers who turned up and chucked stuff on the pitch.


----------



## cambelt (Mar 5, 2014)

editor said:


> I'm not sure about the first batch, but the subsequent salvoes of sausages in the second half were categorically coming from outside the ground as I saw them arc over the wall. Fuck knows who was doing it but I hope to never see it again.


There were about 5 or 6 thrown in the first half.


Brixton Hatter said:


> There is a very real difference between the usual banter/baiting of the opposition and _actually throwing stuff on the pitch_. You can't say it has been "stoked" - it was non-Hamlet fan wankers who turned up and chucked stuff on the pitch.


There was much more than one thing thrown in the first-half. Maybe you're right and the arrival of these "new fans" is completely unconnected to the singing of songs glorifying a murderer, references to pigs on what can easily be mistaken for the official twitter page, and some of the comments about the police on this forum in general.  I genuinely hope that is so. As for banter, there has to be a little bit of humour involved or else it is just abuse.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 5, 2014)

cambelt said:


> Maybe you're right and the arrival of these "new fans" is completely unconnected to the singing of songs glorifying a murderer, references to pigs on what can easily be mistaken for the official twitter page, and some of the comments about the police on this forum in general.  I genuinely hope that is so.


I don't think you can seriously suggest that discussions on here and on Twitter somehow cause people to lose all free will and turn up to football to chuck things on the pitch. I blame the idiots who did this, not the fans on here. 



cambelt said:


> As for banter, there has to be a little bit of humour involved or else it is just abuse.


Totally agree with this.


----------



## pettyboy (Mar 5, 2014)

We had this earlier in the season. People lobbing big sticks over the wall at the Greendale end during the Tooting and Mitcham cup game. They stopped after we started yelling though.


----------



## sankara (Mar 5, 2014)

EDC said:


> On a lighter note, what's the Ricky and Bianca thing with the Met Police goalie?



When we played them in the cup, the keeper screamed "Rickyyyyy!" in a very Bianca-esque manner at one of their players (presumably called Ricky). It definitely deserved some low-brow cultural referencing from the rabble.


----------



## Yorick (Mar 5, 2014)

Shame about the result, once again the problem seemed to be an inability to turn pressure into chances - I don't think we had a shot in the first half. ("The problem with Dulwich is they always try and walk it in!" etc etc)

Really annoying to see stuff thrown on the pitch (not that it makes much difference, but it was raw sausages being thrown on). I was stood right down the front so it came from behind, I didn't see who was throwing them. Glad that someone brought them up on it in the first half, pointing out it'll incur fines, and the fact they carried on in the second I think shows they don't really care about the club. Especially if they left before the end. Hopefully they won't come back.



Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> The atmosphere wasn't great tonight it has to be said, and not just because of the stuff being thrown. The anti-police stuff was shite really. Not because it was offensive but because it was tame and pointless and just a distraction.



Have to disagree with this, actually. I thought the Rabble was in fine form for most of the second half, and what we sang was mostly our usual numbers. The stuff about police I thought was mainly quite funny/in good humour and after some people raised concerns on here last week, it seemed there was a consensus not to sing the Harry Roberts chant*. I thought that was interesting because it shows that people put in effort for it to be an inclusive fanbase, and a real community. So, despite a lot of disappointment last night, I think there are those positives to take away.

Back to football, does anyone know how many penalties we've had this season? We seem to get one every game at Champion Hill. The refs must be intimidated by the level of home support.


*Or, at least, I didn't hear it. But then, I didn't hear the homophobic abuse or see who was throwing sausages, so I'm not exactly a reliable witness.


----------



## pettyboy (Mar 5, 2014)

Yorick said:


> Back to football, does anyone know how many penalties we've had this season? We seem to get one every game at Champion Hill. The refs must be intimidated by the level of home support.



Erhun has scored 9 in the League - http://www.isthmian.co.uk/statistics.php

We do seem to get a helluva lot at Champion Hill!


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2014)

I thought their goalie took it all very well indeed, applauding us at the end and not making a (ahem!) meal out of sausagegate.


----------



## Yorick (Mar 5, 2014)

editor said:


> I thought their goalie took it all very well indeed, applauding us at the end and not making a (ahem!) meal out of sausagegate.



Agreed, he even had a bit of a laugh with us at the beginning of the second half, when you would be forgiven for not viewing us in the best light.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 5, 2014)

well, we all have to take responsibility for ensuring that our rather carnivalesque opposition doesn't encourage arseholes to come and fuck things up for us and the club.  it sounds like this was taken care of as best we can, words were had, the culprits left and were chased off.  this sort of thing should be reported to stewards via known fans though so that the club has an official story if complaints are made.  that was the stewards say "what happened was this.... " and the club can respond appropriately whilst we can take credit for policing ourselves.  the players, even the opposition, should be the target of nothing more than inventively rude songs and extravagant language.  they're doing this for our entertainment after all.

IMO, obv.


----------



## Onket (Mar 5, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> well, we all have to take responsibility for ensuring that our rather carnivalesque opposition doesn't encourage arseholes to come and fuck things up for us and the club.  it sounds like this was taken care of as best we can, words were had, the culprits left and were chased off.  this sort of thing should be reported to stewards via known fans though so that the club has an official story if complaints are made.  that was the stewards say "what happened was this.... " and the club can respond appropriately whilst we can take credit for policing ourselves.  the players, even the opposition, should be the target of nothing more than inventively rude songs and extravagant language.  they're doing this for our entertainment after all.
> 
> IMO, obv.


I was going to post something along those lines.

I think it's important not to fall into the trap of just saying 'it wasn't Dulwich supporters' or 'it was just kids'. As someone correctly pointed out, this would make no difference to the league. Plus it sounds like a shit slippery get out clause.

The important issue here is, as el-ahrairah says, Dulwich supporters had words and it was made clear that behaviour wasn't acceptable. Even to the point that they were forced to leave the ground to carry on chucking stuff. This is to be applauded.

Sadly sounds like it was premeditated, going by the choice of 'missile'.


----------



## sankara (Mar 5, 2014)

pettyboy said:


> Erhun has scored 9 in the League - http://www.isthmian.co.uk/statistics.php
> 
> We do seem to get a helluva lot at Champion Hill!



I remember a number away from home too. Not least the two he got at East Thurrock and one as part of his superb hat-trick at Enfield.

I think that we get penalties as teams just can't defend against us very effectively. They send in reckless challenges, and Erhun scores.


----------



## Champion_hill (Mar 5, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> well, we all have to take responsibility for ensuring that our rather carnivalesque opposition doesn't encourage arseholes to come and fuck things up for us and the club.  it sounds like this was taken care of as best we can, words were had, the culprits left and were chased off.  this sort of thing should be reported to stewards via known fans though so that the club has an official story if complaints are made.  that was the stewards say "what happened was this.... " and the club can respond appropriately whilst we can take credit for policing ourselves.  the players, even the opposition, should be the target of nothing more than inventively rude songs and extravagant language.  they're doing this for our entertainment after all.
> 
> IMO, obv.




Agreed. Effectively they were warned, asked to leave and then it was ensured that they had left the vicinity of the stadium. Whilst this was all conducted through supporters as opposed to stewards, I am not sure that their response would have been dissimilar. I am sure that several of us would be happy to talk to stewards if needed for any official response. Certainly we need to make sure that stewards are aware if these people try to attend another game.


----------



## sankara (Mar 5, 2014)

Onket said:


> The important issue here is, as el-ahrairah says, Dulwich supporters had words and it was made clear that behaviour wasn't acceptable.



Ditto with any other comments that we do not welcome at the ground. I didn't hear the aforementioned homophobic slur, I do hope someone spoke up. If anything like this is heard again, a loud response is needed to make homophobes feel unwelcome, instead of gay people feeling so.


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 5, 2014)

pettyboy said:


> Erhun has scored 9 in the League - http://www.isthmian.co.uk/statistics.php
> 
> We do seem to get a helluva lot at Champion Hill!


I think that's 17 in all competitions home and away now, and we haven't missed one yet.  Daly, Gonnella, Green and Henry-Francis have all successfully converted one when Erhun hasn't been on the field.

That disallowed goal right on half time was scandalous.  I was at the back of the stand at that end at the time and Green was clearly 2 or 3 yards *onside* when Erhun struck the pass for him, the defender was caught flatfooted and Ellis just surged past him.  We've had that linesman countless times for many years now and he's always seemed competent enough.  He must have been daydreaming.  It wasn't even close.

I was only behind the goal for the second half (towards the side nearest the turnstiles) and noticed one item (probably a raw sausage judging from earlier descriptions) lobbed onto the pitch from the opposite side of the goal, but couldn't see who was responsible.  Then later in the half there was a whole volley of stuff hurled over the wall from the carpark and into the goalmouth.  The keeper tossed several items into touch, and whilst none of them looked likely to be dangerous we certainly don't need it.  A couple of supporters went outside and chased off the offenders, but it may need official stewards behind the goal.  Considering the size our crowds now we must have the most low key stewarding in the league.

I didn't think there was anything wrong with the general atmosphere, but it was a bit disappointing that when the singing started to crank up early in the second half as we really battered the visitors a minority of people near the back seemed determined to dilute the regular chants by shouting anti-Police stuff at the same time.  I'm not particularly offended by it, it just seems a bit of an insult to our own players when they're doing their best to turn it around on the field to waste energy hurling politically motivated vitriol at the opposition instead of getting behind our own team.  Obviously there's always room for a bit of selected barracking of players who commit bad fouls, make cimical errors, or indulge in blatant cheating etc., and the "Let's Kick Police Out of Football" flag was very funny, but I'd like to think the main focus will be on getting behind our own team, because when we do it sounds and feels a bit special these days.  I've waited decades for us to have this sort of support, and it's the newer and younger supporters who have really made the difference.  Gavin Rose has frequently praised our vocal support and encouragement for the team and told everyone it does make a positive difference.

Most of their players aren't even Police officers anyway, they're just regular semi-pro players the same as ours.  The manager is a Police Sergeant, and his assistants are coppers too I believe, and maybe two or three of the players.  It's a very odd arrangement.  Personally I wouldn't want to play for a works team I didn't work for, whether it's Met Police, Civil Service, Rayal Engineers, Nat West Bank, London Fire Brigate or anyone else.  They're effectively funded by 30,000 sports & social club members who never turn up to watch them and probably don't even realise they're funding a team of semi-pro players in many cases.  I believe when new players sign registration forms they're given an application pack to join the Plod, and a small number of officers have been recruited in this way.  So at best the team is a marketing and recruitment tool.  Personally if I was a serving officer I think I'd feel the profits from the Police Lottery ought to be spent on more generous prize money rather than a semi-pro football team for outsiders.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 5, 2014)

sankara said:


> I think that we get penalties as teams just can't defend against us very effectively. They send in reckless challenges, and Erhun scores.


 
Yes. Lots of quick runners from wide/midfield (well not so much in the last couple of games unfortunately). When we get it right it's hard to defend for teams at this level.


----------



## Balbi (Mar 5, 2014)

We turned up for fifteen minutes each half, were against a side who harried us and wanted the second ball more than us, they stuck men on Xav to stop him pulling strings and our wingers spent a lot of the game forgetting how to wing.

We were heavily reliant on Pete stepping up from the back to start anything, as their man marking wouldn't follow him. The plod were fit, they were chasing down everything. And, in all fairness, when we pulled one back they went on a whole series of time wasting tactics that wouldn't draw a yellow card. Ball down in the corner, knocking it around their half, exactly what we'd do in the situation.

Their 2 had a torrid time of it, and then as soon as he was out of the frame, we kept cutting inside and shooting with men waiting. It got predictable in the end, which was a shame.

Cops had some quality dead ball in, and were Hamletesque in switching the play from wing to wing. Their goals came from that left to right switch, followed by a punt to the far post chased in by their forwards. 

We looked flat, and got beat. I was actually annoyed at how we played, but then again our form is a few wins and a few losses at the minute. Bring on Bognor.


----------



## the 12th man (Mar 5, 2014)

Having read through the bits on here from last night I will ensure this is raised and acted upon by the club. Our support has been and is excellent and is the envy of many a club. What we dont need is a mindless action spoiling it for the majority. As well as self policing please bring it to the attention of the matchday stewards as it may have gone unnoticed and this is what they are here for!


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2014)

Photos from the Lewes game are up. 



























http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/03/dulwich-hamlet-limp-out-of-lewes-after-disappointing-0-2-defeat/


----------



## Scrooge (Mar 5, 2014)

A few random thoughts from me:

1) Being at the "12th man end" for the whole game I get a slightly different perspective to most people, and sadly last night that revolved around Tyrone Pink who scored both of their goals.  For the first one, he ran over to the corner flag and gave it a Premier League prima-donna style "shhhhh" celebration.  Ridiculous given there were only 4 Met Police fans and about 6 of us at the 12th Man stand, so I'm not sure who exactly he was shushing.  The second goal was even worse, he ran over again and decided to punch the corner flag as part of his OTT celebration.  He instantly became my least favourite player in non league football!

2) The tweet from @DulwichHamletFC was probably unnecessary, but remember this is NOT an official club Twitter account.  It is run by fans and has been for a number of years, and for a long time was the only source of reliable matchday information.  Nobody connected to the club runs any kind of Twitter service apart from the account which links to the FWP information service (and this tweets purely facts, e.g. goalscorer, attendance, etc).

3) As much as I dislike stewards, I agree that our level of stewarding probably isn't sufficient for 500+ crowds, so it's really important we do "self-police" as much as possible.  Great to see some of the comments above regarding how the troublemakers were dealt with last night.

4) Did anybody notice the new turnstile policy last night, in which season ticket holders were being asked to go up the steps and enter the ground via the main stand?  While it's nice to have that option, who on earth decided it would become mandatory?  There was one poor guy on crutches being told he had to trek up the steps!  Another guy kicked off because "i've been coming through the turnstile for 45 years"!! Very strange policy and I hope it gets disbanded quickly.


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 5, 2014)

Scrooge said:


> A few random thoughts from me:
> 
> 1) Being at the "12th man end" for the whole game I get a slightly different perspective to most people, and sadly last night that revolved around Tyrone Pink who scored both of their goals.  For the first one, he ran over to the corner flag and gave it a Premier League prima-donna style "shhhhh" celebration.  Ridiculous given there were only 4 Met Police fans and about 6 of us at the 12th Man stand, so I'm not sure who exactly he was shushing.  The second goal was even worse, he ran over again and decided to punch the corner flag as part of his OTT celebration.  He instantly became my least favourite player in non league football!
> 
> 4) Did anybody notice the new turnstile policy last night, in which season ticket holders were being asked to go up the steps and enter the ground via the main stand?  While it's nice to have that option, who on earth decided it would become mandatory?  There was one poor guy on crutches being told he had to trek up the steps!  Another guy kicked off because "i've been coming through the turnstile for 45 years"!! Very strange policy and I hope it gets disbanded quickly.


 
Well, from 70 yards away you could have heard a pin drop when Pink scored his first goal as there was absolutely no audible cheering whatsoever, so perhaps it was appropriate.  No danger of any Hamlet player using that celebration as there would be at least 100 away fans going mental.  For the second goal the only sound was from a very excitable woman in the directors box who sounded like she was using a rampant rabbit. 

As for the turnstile policy, it's ridiculous.  By all means give season ticket holder the option of using the clubhouse entrance, but yesterday, after being turned away from the turnstile, I had to go up the stairs, through the clubhouse entrance, down the stairs from the top of the stand while other people were truing to get up in the opposite direction, and along to just inside to turnstiles to buy my programme.  Utterly pointless. 

Anyway, now the carwash appears to have been closed down perhaps we can reclaim the easy access entrance in the turnstile block (commandeered a few years ago for carwash related clutter) and use that for season ticket holders, people with bicycles, push chairs and other bulky paraphernalia?


----------



## pettyboy (Mar 5, 2014)

I think the stewards at Champion Hill are excellent. Bloke who wears the City scarf has always been friendly.

Agree we could use a few more though, with growing crowds etc.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 5, 2014)

Some general thoughts from last night…..similar to what a lot has already been said….

Hangover from Lewes… but results have been lucky enough to go our way…. And we have to expect a bad patch at some point… but hopefully this will be the end of it (fingers crossed) and we can do Bognor this weekend -  and get some revenge for the result earlier in the season... 

Anti Police chants – well we all have banter with every team I would be surprised if no one came out with anything mentioning they were police…that would have been weird……. As Yorick  said it was good to see people to take note on here what was discussed last time and not take it too far with the “glorification of murderers etc”  I think overall it wasn’t too much to get worried about and it was in good humour…. But as Pink Panther  said it’s better to focus the chants on our team not theirs……. ALTHOUGH be careful what you wish for as I think another team who has that attitude is St Pauli…. And I thought no one wanted that here!!!!! 

BUT What was not acceptable is lobbing things on the pitch I didn’t see who did but they were chucked out as other people said… I tried to go round when they were coming over the wall but they were gone by the time I made it round….. hopefully wont see them again…. I imagine they would be too embarrassed to come again….I also have to agree with Brixton Hatter on this one I cant see how this was stoked from here or twitter…people have different veiws and experience of the police a lot being bad ....some possibly being good which has been discussed on here and down the pub and probably in all walks of life!!!… this was not getting too over excited and singing the wrong things these guys were prats end of. Doesn’t matter if they were kids, regulars or not they were just prats and obviously dont care about the club....or are sensible enough to realise the repercussions for the club.

Although I am surprised that people are more worried about a few anti police chants than the homophobia… it was from someone I’ve seen behind the goal a few times at home matches…..just need to keep an eye out and self-regulate that same as above………but hopefully it was a one off.... 

all in all I was still just happy to be there and watch Dulwich with a few old mates and new.....now just cant wait to till the weekend!


----------



## TopCat (Mar 5, 2014)

cambelt said:


> It was Hamlet fans throwing stuff at the goalkeeper.  When Met Police complained to the ref some of our supporters started to pretend that it was being thrown from outside of the ground. Not our finest hour.


Maybe the goalie was hungry and wanted a sausage roll?


----------



## EDC (Mar 5, 2014)

TopCat said:


> Maybe the goalie was hungry and wanted a sausage roll?



I was on my 5-2 diet non-eating day, if I'd have known it was sausages I'd have cried.


----------



## sankara (Mar 5, 2014)

Scutta said:


> Although I am surprised that people are more worried about a few anti police chants than the homophobia… it was from someone I’ve seen behind the goal a few times at home matches…..just need to keep an eye out and self-regulate that same as above………but hopefully it was a one off....



Couldn't agree more. I am deeply uneasy about any homophobic elements creeping their way into the Rabble.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 5, 2014)

pettyboy said:


> We had this earlier in the season. People lobbing big sticks over the wall at the Greendale end during the Tooting and Mitcham cup game. They stopped after we started yelling though.



there was used nappy lobbed over the Greendale end last season just missed me and a few people by inches.....yuk!


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2014)

I wish I'd seen who made the homophobic comment. It needs to be challenged at source, and swiftly.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 5, 2014)

editor said:


> I wish I'd seen who made the homophobic comment. It needs to be challenged at source, and swiftly.



well I can point them out but ...... I shouted oi at the time and spoke very loudly about Lewes being good for having anti homophobia banners right next to him which he clocked... so hopefully he got the messgae...didnt really want too much of a confrontation or anything breaking out between the fans especially with all the other silliness going on (and im not that hard )... hopefully that will be the end of it but if it happens again then we can be less subtle...

but hopefully it willl all be peace n unity n shit you never know he may read this.... if so dont do it again!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 5, 2014)

Can't wait for Saturday v Bognor. Got a few new victims fans coming on Saturday - couple of really good mates who I've been trying to get along for ages. One of them has a five year old girl who found out her friend goes to Champion Hill with her Dad. So tonight she said to my mate "Daddy I want to go and see Dulwich Hamlets"  So they are coming….

I'm doing the 10 pre-match/half-time songs on Saturday as well


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 5, 2014)

Slightly OT but some may remember the former Dulwich Hamlet academy striker Rio McFarlane who tragically got shot in Camberwell in 2010 aged just 18. Well the guys who allegedly did it are finally in court this week - hope his family get justice. 

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/rio-ferdinands-friend-rio-mcfarlane-3208390

http://www.dulwichhamletfc.co.uk/news-story.php?ID=815


----------



## SausageTosser99 (Mar 6, 2014)

As one of sausage tossers I have to ask for any suggestions for what to bring next time.


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2014)

SausageTosser99 said:


> As one of sausage tossers I have to ask for any suggestions for what to bring next time.


Just staying away might be the best bet because anyone tossing rubbish on the pitch is seriously not welcome.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 6, 2014)

SausageTosser99 said:


> As one of sausage tossers I have to ask for any suggestions for what to bring next time.



there wont be a next time.


----------



## Onket (Mar 6, 2014)

SausageTosser99 said:


> As one of sausage tossers I have to ask for any suggestions for what to bring next time.


I'd be interested to hear the reasons behind what you say you did. And your thoughts on the reactions you got from people. And if you're interested in alternative methods of demonstrating against the police (assuming that is what it was).


----------



## sankara (Mar 6, 2014)

SausageTosser99 said:


> As one of sausage tossers I have to ask for any suggestions for what to bring next time.






editor said:


> Just staying away might be the best bet because anyone tossing rubbish on the pitch is seriously not welcome.



I disagree, you should come down without anything to throw at anyone, talk to us and find out why we come to watch Hamlet week after week. Hopefully you'll be sympathetic to our unhappiness with your actions and realise why what you did was wrong. However, I am assuming that you're just a troll and in actual fact had nothing to do with any sausage throwing and are just coming on here to wind a few people up.


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2014)

sankara said:


> I disagree, you should come down without anything to throw at anyone, talk to us and find out why we come to watch Hamlet week after week.


Given that he's read this thread and is still asking what he can throw on the pitch next, my comments stand.  He's either a troll or an idiot.


----------



## magneze (Mar 6, 2014)

Probably both tbf.


----------



## Balbi (Mar 6, 2014)

SausageTosser99 said:


> As one of sausage tossers I have to ask for any suggestions for what to bring next time.



If you could see your way to clear to bringing some actual support to the side, and pick up some sense of propriety about your behaviour, that'll be fine. I hear it's available within all good humans, so try and find one of those as well. It may be closer than you think.

Edit: That's rabble propriety, obviously. Not the generally accepted standard of propriety which is, of course, anathema to the Dulwich faithful.


----------



## SausageTosser99 (Mar 6, 2014)

Can I just confirm the sausage incident was not connected with the homophobia. The sausage tossers do not condone this behaviour


----------



## SausageTosser99 (Mar 6, 2014)

Scutta said:


> there wont be a next time.


There will be, we are tooting till we die and we are going to get you fined and docked points you hamlet scum. Conference south? Dream on


----------



## SausageTosser99 (Mar 6, 2014)

editor said:


> Given that he's read this thread and is still asking what he can throw on the pitch next, my comments stand.  He's either a troll or an idiot.


I'm not a troll, we threw 3 first half sausages, 6 second half sausages and a dozen or more and a packet over the fence. Them piggy scum had it coming


----------



## SausageTosser99 (Mar 6, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Can't wait for Saturday v Bognor. Got a few new victims fans coming on Saturday - couple of really good mates who I've been trying to get along for ages. One of them has a five year old girl who found out her friend goes to Champion Hill with her Dad. So tonight she said to my mate "Daddy I want to go and see Dulwich Hamlets"  So they are coming….
> 
> I'm doing the 10 pre-match/half-time songs on Saturday as well


can I bring the sausages?


----------



## SausageTosser99 (Mar 6, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> well, we all have to take responsibility for ensuring that our rather carnivalesque opposition doesn't encourage arseholes to come and fuck things up for us and the club.  it sounds like this was taken care of as best we can, words were had, the culprits left and were chased off.  this sort of thing should be reported to stewards via known fans though so that the club has an official story if complaints are made.  that was the stewards say "what happened was this.... " and the club can respond appropriately whilst we can take credit for policing ourselves.  the players, even the opposition, should be the target of nothing more than inventively rude songs and extravagant language.  they're doing this for our entertainment after all.
> 
> IMO, obv.


We left we wasn't chased off by anyone. None of you dulwich trendy lot could chase anyone in your rolled up jeans and brogues. Tooting and mitcham sausage squad out.


----------



## SausageTosser99 (Mar 6, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> well, we all have to take responsibility for ensuring that our rather carnivalesque opposition doesn't encourage arseholes to come and fuck things up for us and the club.  it sounds like this was taken care of as best we can, words were had, the culprits left and were chased off.  this sort of thing should be reported to stewards via known fans though so that the club has an official story if complaints are made.  that was the stewards say "what happened was this.... " and the club can respond appropriately whilst we can take credit for policing ourselves.  the players, even the opposition, should be the target of nothing more than inventively rude songs and extravagant language.  they're doing this for our entertainment after all.
> 
> IMO, obv.


We left we a


Brixton Hatter said:


> There is a very real difference between the usual banter/baiting of the opposition and _actually throwing stuff on the pitch_. You can't say it has been "stoked" - it was non-Hamlet fan wankers who turned up and chucked stuff on the pitch.


The sausages are innocent of any crime which may have been perpetrated


----------



## SausageTosser99 (Mar 6, 2014)

Joe K said:


> What actually happened there? It was dead confusing - I saw some people (including a fair few people I know, so I probably should just have asked) move to confront some people to the left of the goal shortly after Er scored, presumably because of the incident, then there were objects thrown over the back of the stand and some people went around as if to have a word but the culprits had gone. Someone said, I think, that it was just 'kids' lobbing stuff, but whether they were 'proper' fans or not will be completely irrelevant in the eyes of the league.
> 
> Yeah, the atmosphere was weird tonight. There was a really boosted-up bit before and after our goal, but then it all felt a bit divided - which is exactly what I was worrying about happening a few weeks back.


No one confronted us and no one chased us. Stop lying you hamlet haters. Your all to trendy to do anything, it's politically incorrect to confront anyone anymore.


----------



## SausageTosser99 (Mar 6, 2014)

Joe K said:


> What actually happened there? It was dead confusing - I saw some people (including a fair few people I know, so I probably should just have asked) move to confront some people to the left of the goal shortly after Er scored, presumably because of the incident, then there were objects thrown over the back of the stand and some people went around as if to have a word but the culprits had gone. Someone said, I think, that it was just 'kids' lobbing stuff, but whether they were 'proper' fans or not will be completely irrelevant in the eyes of the league.
> 
> Yeah, the atmosphere was weird tonight. There was a really boosted-up bit before and after our goal, but then it all felt a bit divided - which is exactly what I was worrying about happening a few weeks back.


No one confronted us and no one chased us. Stop lying you hamlet haters.


Scutta said:


> well I can point them out but ...... I shouted oi at the time and spoke very loudly about Lewes being good for having anti homophobia banners right next to him which he clocked... so hopefully he got the messgae...didnt really want too much of a confrontation or anything breaking out between the fans especially with all the other silliness going on (and im not that hard )... hopefully that will be the end of it but if it happens again then we can be less subtle...
> 
> but hopefully it willl all be peace n unity n shit you never know he may read this.... if so dont do it again!


I wish you would have caught those bloody rascal sausage tossers


----------



## SausageTosser99 (Mar 6, 2014)

comin to a ground near you


----------



## SausageTosser99 (Mar 6, 2014)

cambelt said:


> Thought it was quite an unpleasant atmosphere tonight as well, the only game I have been to which I haven't enjoyed. Thought Hamlet fans were better than throwing objects at the opposition keeper and there will almost certainly be some repercussions for the club. Found a lot of what was said and done tonight pretty embarrassing.


Good I hope you get fined and docked points you hamlet scum. Tooting n mitcham boys have teamed up with millwall and were coming for you. And we've got sausages


----------



## SausageTosser99 (Mar 6, 2014)

damon_th said:


> Whoever was lobbing stuff on the pitch should be taken to the carwash and ethically cleansed.


Il ethically cleanse your mum.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 6, 2014)

I read all the stuff above with interest. I could not make Tuesday's game due to having no money or indeed energy. However, i just don't think it would be right to say all Millwall are welcome. We come with baggage as it were and are unlikely to modify our behaviour too much. 


A scorpion and a frog meet on the bank of a stream and the
scorpion asks the frog to carry him across on its back. The
frog asks, "How do I know you won't sting me?" The scorpion
says, "Because if I do, I will die too."

The frog is satisfied, and they set out, but in midstream,
the scorpion stings the frog. The frog feels the onset of
paralysis and starts to sink, knowing they both will drown,
but has just enough time to gasp "Why?"

Replies the scorpion: "Its my nature..."


----------



## Scutta (Mar 6, 2014)

SausageTosser99 said:


> There will be, we are tooting till we die and we are going to get you fined and docked points you hamlet scum. Conference south? Dream on



Ahhhh that explains it your tooting fans who have realised you need to come up here to hang out with us to watch total football.... well I suppose last time we thrashed tooting I didnt see any fans at your ground so not surprised you are feeling lonley..... always welcome new people......especially those who are in dire need of footballing lessons.....


----------



## SausageTosser99 (Mar 6, 2014)

Champion_hill said:


> Someone spoke to them early in the first half for throwing what I think were sausage rolls. When it happened again in the second, a few of us went over and made clear it wasn't acceptable. They left pretty much straight away and when they began to throw from outside, again a few of us went out to make sure it didn't continue. They ran away as soon as we did.
> 
> These aren't people who are dedicated supporters, these are young lads - let's be clear about that. Unacceptable and very embarrassing none the less.
> 
> Also heard a homophobic comment for the first time at hamlet tonight. I don't believe it was repeated more than once but still worrying. As the rabble grows I do hope that incidents like tonight don't become more common.


Your a liar mate. No one confronted us in the second half. Do honestly go on dulwich hamlet forums and lie to make yourself feeln


TopCat said:


> I read all the stuff above with interest. I could not make Tuesday's game due to having no money or indeed energy. However, i just don't think it would be right to say all Millwall are welcome. We come with baggage as it were and are unlikely to modify our behaviour too much.
> 
> 
> A scorpion and a frog meet on the bank of a stream and the
> ...


how does this relate to sausages?


----------



## SausageTosser99 (Mar 6, 2014)

Champion_hill said:


> Someone spoke to them early in the first half for throwing what I think were sausage rolls. When it happened again in the second, a few of us went over and made clear it wasn't acceptable. They left pretty much straight away and when they began to throw from outside, again a few of us went out to make sure it didn't continue. They ran away as soon as we did.
> 
> These aren't people who are dedicated supporters, these are young lads - let's be clear about that. Unacceptable and very embarrassing none the less.
> 
> Also heard a homophobic comment for the first time at hamlet tonight. I don't believe it was repeated more than once but still worrying. As the rabble grows I do hope that incidents like tonight don't become more common.


Your a liar mate. No one confronted us in the second half. Do honestly go on dulwich hamlet forums and lie to make yourself feel like a big man. We didn't leave when some trendy man pretended to confront us and no one chased us either. Liars. You wish you was a sausage tosser. Saying that you probably are


----------



## TopCat (Mar 6, 2014)

SausageTosser99 said:


> Your a liar mate. No one confronted us in the second half. Do honestly go on dulwich hamlet forums and lie to make yourself feeln
> 
> how does this relate to sausages?


We would have thrown chips just after the sausages.


----------



## SausageTosser99 (Mar 6, 2014)

SausageTosser99 said:


> Your a liar mate. No one confronted us in the second half. Do honestly go on dulwich hamlet forums and lie to make yourself feel like a big man. We didn't leave when some trendy man pretended to confront us and no one chased us either. Liars. You wish you was a sausage tosser. Saying that you probably are


----------



## TopCat (Mar 6, 2014)

Your sausages are repeating on me.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 6, 2014)

SausageTosser99 said:


> Your a liar mate. No one confronted us in the second half. Do honestly go on dulwich hamlet forums and lie to make yourself feel like a big man. We didn't leave when some trendy man pretended to confront us and no one chased us either. Liars. You wish you was a sausage tosser. Saying that you probably are





SausageTosser99 said:


> Can I just confirm the sausage incident was not connected with the homophobia. The sausage tossers do not condone this behaviour




Idiot? much?


----------



## SausageTosser99 (Mar 6, 2014)

Onket said:


> I'd be interested to hear the reasons behind what you say you did. And your thoughts on the reactions you got from people. And if you're interested in alternative methods of demonstrating against the police (assuming that is what it was).


sausage


----------



## SausageTosser99 (Mar 6, 2014)

Scutta said:


> Idiot? much?


so you condone homophobia then? it was you who made the gay joke, im gonna hit you with a sausage. I know youll love that


----------



## SausageTosser99 (Mar 6, 2014)

TopCat said:


> Your sausages are repeating on me.


sounds gay to me?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 6, 2014)

very good, do continue.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 6, 2014)

SausageTosser99 said:


> so you condone homophobia then? it was you who made the gay joke, im gonna hit you with a sausage. I know youll love that





SausageTosser99 said:


> sounds gay to me?



point proved.......


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 6, 2014)

fancy a bagel with that sausage?


----------



## TopCat (Mar 6, 2014)

SausageTosser99 said:


> sounds gay to me?


You have strange hearing then. Have you been bathing in the Wandle?


----------



## SausageTosser99 (Mar 6, 2014)

TopCat said:


> You have strange hearing then. Have you been bathing in the Wandle?


I have too many sausages in there


----------



## TopCat (Mar 6, 2014)

SausageTosser99 said:


> I have too many sausages in there


In your ears? Are they lickle bitty cock tail sausages?


----------



## Scutta (Mar 6, 2014)

this is too funny.... if this wasnt a troll sesh... I'd be quite worried about these people.....


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2014)

SausageTosser99 said:


> Good I hope you get fined and docked points you hamlet scum. Tooting n mitcham boys have teamed up with millwall and were coming for you. And we've got sausages


LOL at the little boy keyboard warrior fantasist!

*idiot banned


----------



## TopCat (Mar 6, 2014)

Teamed up with Millwall indeed. As if.


----------



## Balbi (Mar 6, 2014)

Not a single battered joke. Poor show.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 6, 2014)

Balbi said:


> Not a single battered joke. Poor show.


 

roll on


----------



## Onket (Mar 6, 2014)

Can I chip in?


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2014)

Is there any point leaving this fuckwit's posts here?


----------



## Onket (Mar 6, 2014)

editor said:


> Is there any point leaving this fuckwit's posts here?


They are a bit saucey.


----------



## Yorick (Mar 6, 2014)

SausageTosser99 said:


> I'm not a troll, we threw 3 first half sausages, 6 second half sausages and a dozen or more and a packet over the fence. Them piggy scum had it coming


I realise this is an inconsequential detail, considering he's already been banned and is clearly a troll, but as I was stood at the front I know there were five first half sausages. I even had a conversation at half time, trying to determine how many they had left to throw by calculating from the sausages' size whether they had come from a pack of six or eight.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 6, 2014)

editor said:


> Is there any point leaving this fuckwit's posts here?


Yeah why not. It's hardly offensive or inflammatory. A bit o' banter. Though calling him a fuckwit _after banning him_ is a long standing habit you should desist from!!!


----------



## Onket (Mar 6, 2014)

Removing the posts would mean reading the thread would make no sense. Obviously leave them.


----------



## Balbi (Mar 6, 2014)

Yorick said:


> I realise this is an inconsequential detail, considering he's already been banned and is clearly a troll, but as I was stood at the front I know there were five first half sausages. I even had a conversation at half time, trying to determine how many they had left to throw by calculating from the sausages' size whether they had come from a pack of six or eight.



Top terrace mathematics!


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2014)

Photos from Tuesday's game..






















http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/03/...-attack-as-the-home-team-crash-to-1-2-defeat/


----------



## Champion_hill (Mar 6, 2014)

SausageTosser99 said:


> Your a liar mate. No one confronted us in the second half. Do honestly go on dulwich hamlet forums and lie to make yourself feel like a big man. We didn't leave when some trendy man pretended to confront us and no one chased us either. Liars. You wish you was a sausage tosser. Saying that you probably are



Tooting till you die? As sad as it is,
I am pretty sure that club effectively died a couple of years back when everyone stopped attending matches.

Quite happy not to be a 'big man' and well noticed that our supporters aren't a bunch of thugs wanting to attack a group of young men still within the grasps of puberty. I am slightly disappointed that you are clearly a imitation sausage tosser though, the real sausage tosser would be well aware that they had busted a gut across the sainsburys car park as soon as people appeared out the stadium (incidentally to tell the real culprits to fuck off as opposed to grabbing an opportunity to be 'hard men').

The final nails in your imitation coffin are that firstly we all know that tooting only have three fans (all being over the age of 65) and secondly that the culprits have already been identified as people who have been to several games this season.

Good attempt though.

Back in the real world, I am guessing that as there have been no problems with these supporters before, the semi regulars had either brought a couple of  idiotic friends or wildly misinterpreted the realms of acceptable behaviour. I hope they feel like they can come back at some point, just without the pork based produce.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Mar 6, 2014)

TopCat said:


> I read all the stuff above with interest. I could not make Tuesday's game due to having no money or indeed energy. However, i just don't think it would be right to say all Millwall are welcome. We come with baggage as it were and are unlikely to modify our behaviour too much.
> 
> 
> A scorpion and a frog meet on the bank of a stream and the
> ...



Plenty of Millwall i know have Hamlet as there 2nd team and often go when Wall are away.


----------



## EDC (Mar 6, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Plenty of Millwall i know have Hamlet as there 2nd team and often go when Wall are away.



Quite right, If anything Tooting would have Chelsea following them, awkward for me I admit but so be it.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Mar 7, 2014)

Been off the internet for a few days, blimey, what have I missed?


SausageTosser99 said:


> it's politically incorrect to confront anyone anymore.


It's certainly a little 'politically incorrect' to throw pork products on a pitch which probably has Jews and Muslims playing on it, you fucking muppet.

Has anyone else noticed the really cool pink & blue diagonal walls in the bar have been covered with what looks like my gran's net curtains from 1987? Is it to block out the vaguely anarcho-syndicalist stylings?


----------



## Scrooge (Mar 7, 2014)

NEW SIGNING ALERT!

We've only gone and poached the Kingstonian captain Tommy Kavanagh.  Brings us some leadership qualities and hurts promotion rivals in one swift move. Nice one Gavin!

http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/kingstonian/news/tommy-kavanagh-and-sean-ray-1174345.html


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 7, 2014)

Looks like a good move. Midfield has been an obvious weakness in the last couple of games so hopefully he'll be able to improve that.


----------



## Joe K (Mar 7, 2014)

Sounds like a really good signing. Hopefully means I can stop shouting 'SECOND BALL DULWICH' fifteen times a match.


----------



## Balbi (Mar 7, 2014)

Joe K said:


> Sounds like a really good signing. Hopefully means I can stop shouting 'SECOND BALL DULWICH' fifteen times a match.



Ah, that was you was it? I was also burbling endlessly "SECOND BALL, SECOND BALL!"


----------



## Scrooge (Mar 7, 2014)

I can also now confirm that Kavanagh is being funded by the 12th Man scheme, so all your donations are being put to work.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Mar 7, 2014)

Joe K said:


> Sounds like a really good signing. Hopefully means I can stop shouting 'SECOND BALL DULWICH' fifteen times a match.


Well, that's £400 fucking wasted...


----------



## Balbi (Mar 7, 2014)

I can make 7 out of the remaining 11, mainly because Maidstone is a no go, and my impending antipodean adventure.


----------



## sankara (Mar 7, 2014)

Scrooge said:


> NEW SIGNING ALERT!
> 
> We've only gone and poached the Kingstonian captain Tommy Kavanagh.  Brings us some leadership qualities and hurts promotion rivals in one swift move. Nice one Gavin!



The Kingstonian forum seems a bit upset about losing him which bodes well for us.

I can't make it tomorrow as I'll be in Newcastle which I'm well gutted about. The first home game for quite some time that I won't have been at. I will have the Isthmian live scores page being refreshed every 30 seconds though.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 7, 2014)

> Except for pissing around with years of non-existing marketing while Dulwich went from having fewer fans than us to three times as many.


 
Heh.

Thing is though Dulwich increase in attendances hasn't really been down to marketing.


----------



## sankara (Mar 7, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Heh.
> 
> Thing is though Dulwich increase in attendances hasn't really been down to marketing.



I think that's their point. They've been pissing cash up the wall with marketing campaigns whilst our fan base has grown without the need for any such nonsense.


----------



## sankara (Mar 7, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Heh.
> 
> Thing is though Dulwich increase in attendances hasn't really been down to marketing.



I think that's their point. They've been pissing cash up the wall with marketing campaigns whilst our fan base has grown without the need for any such nonsense.

Edit: Sorry for the duplicate - I'm on a train with shit internet and it looked like the first message didn't send.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Mar 7, 2014)

Is "ooh aaah Kavanagh" too obvious? Or "Ka va na na, Ka va na na, hey hey-ey, Kavanaugh"?


----------



## Scutta (Mar 7, 2014)

what about take g-mans carma chameleon and do it for tommy...

kava, kava, kava, kava, (etc), kavanagh he's Pink and blue he's pink and blue oooooh

loving you is easy now cos your pink and blue etc

....dulwich dulwich dulwich always gets a bit too much of a mouthful after a few ciders


----------



## Scutta (Mar 7, 2014)

on a coincidental note.... my flat mate is called tom kavanagh!


----------



## Joe K (Mar 7, 2014)

Scutta said:


> on a coincidental note.... my flat mate is called tom kavanagh!


 
Well, that's his secret life busted.


----------



## Joe K (Mar 7, 2014)

Balbi said:


> Ah, that was you was it? I was also burbling endlessly "SECOND BALL, SECOND BALL!"



It was indeed. We've had a real knack for turning attack into defence this season.


----------



## Yorick (Mar 7, 2014)

Kavanagh to get his first goal as a late winner against Kingstonian last day of the season. It's written in the stars/tarot cards/crystal ball/Gavin Rose's palmlines/the Metro's horoscopes column.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 7, 2014)

editor said:


> Photos from Tuesday's game..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



good t-shirts - where can i get one


----------



## Balbi (Mar 7, 2014)

Billy Crook and Kav together...


----------



## Scutta (Mar 7, 2014)

bored now.... want it to be tomorrow already....


----------



## Onket (Mar 7, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> good t-shirts - where can i get one


I would  also like one.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 7, 2014)

Onket said:


> I would  also like one.



vornstyle76 design and Brixton Hatter sorrting it out! not sure if there is any left but didnt cost too much to print


----------



## pompeydunc (Mar 7, 2014)

Balbi said:


> Billy Crook and Kav together...


 
Gav, Xav and Kav...

There's no song here...but that didn't stop Art Brut.


----------



## pompeydunc (Mar 7, 2014)

pettyboy said:


> We had this earlier in the season. People lobbing big sticks over the wall at the Greendale end during the Tooting and Mitcham cup game. They stopped after we started yelling though.


 
You mean the game when we beat Tooting & Mitcham with our reserves?  That one...the one-nil victory with the reserves against their first team? 

That made up for being hit with a stick!  Crap game mind....


----------



## Balbi (Mar 7, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> Gav, Xav and Kav...
> 
> There's no song here...but that didn't stop Art Brut.



Gavva Gavva, we accept you, we accept you, one of us
Xav'er Xav'er, we accept you, we accept you, one of us
Kavva Kavva, we accept you, we accept you, one of us!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 7, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> Gav, Xav and Kav...
> 
> There's no song here...but that didn't stop Art Brut.


 
What about Kev?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 7, 2014)

Scutta said:


> what about take g-mans carma chameleon and do it for tommy...
> 
> kava, kava, kava, kava, (etc), kavanagh he's Pink and blue he's pink and blue oooooh
> 
> ...


 
Could be good, although people might stick to the old one.

I quite liked the idea of 'Peter on the streets of Dulwich' that was suggested a couple of weeks ago. Just putting that back out there.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 7, 2014)

Be at fox on hill at 1.30 tomorrow if anyone fancies a couple before the game.


----------



## pompeydunc (Mar 7, 2014)

Scutta said:


> Be at fox on hill at 1.30 tomorrow if anyone fancies a couple before the game.


 
I am going here before game - http://www.brickbrewery.co.uk/ - near Peckham Rye station.  Only open Saturday afternoons...bound to be full of other beards.  Anyone welcome to join me, particularly convenient if you are coming from the east side of DHFC....rather than Brixton  ;-)


----------



## pompeydunc (Mar 7, 2014)

Is St Pauli banned from being mentioned here?  Well...this is a bit broader than this.

Nick Davidson is launching his book "punks, pirates and football" at the Zeitgeist (Black Prince Road, near Vauxhall) on Sunday at 12.30.  All welcome.  It's the Independent's book of the week, and there is a longer article in Shortlist - http://www.shortlist.com/entertainment/when-punk-and-football-collide.

Facebook event here.  St Pauli game will also be screened live...along with German beer, bratwurst and bonhommie.


----------



## all to nah (Mar 7, 2014)

I've posted this on the footballwebpages messageboard a couple of days ago, but pompeydunc said it would be a good idea to post it here as well:

_I've just send Shaun and Lester an invitation to our third "Cup der Angst". This is an antirascist fantournament (all the money from drinks, food, programmes, etc. goes to an organisation to help "illegal" refugees in europe) organised by the Altona 93-supporters.

The tournament will be played in the Adolf-Jäger-Kampfbahn on Saturday, the 31th of May. There'll be 20 teams a 6 people (male, female or mixed) playing on 7m-goals (half pitch). Please click here for impressions from the first tournament:

www.altona93fans.de/Archiv/Saison_2011-2012/Diverses/Cup_der_Angst/index.html

It would be great to welcome a Dulwich-team in Hamburg, again!
Best wishes,
jan._

_P.S.: Two days before the tournament the Hamburg Cup-final will be played at Victorias ground. We're qualified for the halffinal in the moment..._

We would need a short response until Sunday, March 16th.

vornstyle76: Thanks a lot for the stickers, again! Did you receive the latest issue of my fanzine?


----------



## vornstyle76 (Mar 7, 2014)

all to nah said:


> vornstyle76: Thanks a lot for the stickers, again! Did you receive the latest issue of my fanzine?


Hello! Not yet, where did you send it?


----------



## EDC (Mar 7, 2014)

I can't get down there tomorrow which is a bummer, too many kid's things to do.


----------



## Balbi (Mar 7, 2014)

Pe-ter Ade-yeni, who are we to disagree, 
We're travelled the grounds of the Ryman League,
Everybodys loving the Hamlet.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 7, 2014)

el-ahrairah I actually had a spare t-shirt which I thought i'd give to you but when you weren't at the game I ended up giving it to someone else - sorry!

I already got 5 done but if you and Onket (and anyone else) want one I'll send you the image file and web address etc and you can sort it yourself if you want   It's cheaper on the postage if you club together.

Just PM me….


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 7, 2014)

Btw, great signing by Gav I reckon. Could just be the thing we need to ensure a great end of season run-in….

Anyway, shame I missed sausage tosser earlier before he was banned - out of the frying pan into the fire! I bet he was spitting mad etc...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 7, 2014)

Anyway, here's the Champion Hill pre-match play list for tomorrow:

Bad Manners - Lip Up Fatty (aka Big Up Hamlet!)
Jah Screechy - Walk and Skank (made in Brixton, played in Dulwich)
De La Soul - A Roller Skating Jam Named 'Saturdays' (because 5 days we work, and one whole day we play…come on Gavin Rose you make our Saturdays)
The Beat - Whine and Grind/Stand Down Margaret (I first met vornstyle76 at the Thatcher death party last year and we whine & grine every week)
Whodini - One Love (The Hamlet)
Inner Circle - Bad Boys (on the pitch and off it  )
Rodney P - The Nice Up (cos that's what Gavin & the boys do to our Saturdays)
The Nextmen - Lions Den (cos that's what Champion Hill is for the away team)
Asher D & Daddy Freddy - We Are The Champions (because WE ARE)
Rebel MC - Street Tuff (a bit of fun just before kick off)


----------



## Yorick (Mar 7, 2014)

My housemate (we're all Champion Hill regulars) works with someone who works for Kingstonian (a scout, I think he said?), and they were apparently singing Kavanagh's praises today. He's a bit of a utility player, can bring the solidity that we sometimes lack in the middle of the field, or do real box-to-box work. Said it's a top signing for us. Good news!


----------



## Scutta (Mar 7, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Anyway, here's the Champion Hill pre-match play list for tomorrow:
> 
> Bad Manners - Lip Up Fatty (aka Big Up Hamlet!)
> Jah Screechy - Walk and Skank (made in Brixton, played in Dulwich)
> ...



some good choices... may have to only stop at the fox for a couple then


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 7, 2014)

Tomorrow is a good day for football, the sun will be shining on Champion Hill, it's gonna be a scorcher (relatively)


----------



## pompeydunc (Mar 8, 2014)

Scutta said:


> some good choices... may have to only stop at the fox for a couple then


 
Indeed some top choices, although given Tuesday's game and this, then I'm suprised this didn't make the cut:


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 8, 2014)

Good choice…tho songs were chosen a few weeks ago unfortunately


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 8, 2014)

Grab yer sunnies ladies and gents


----------



## bacterium (Mar 8, 2014)

Can anyone say why the rules at champion hill are for bringing in alcohol?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 8, 2014)

15 degrees!, gutted I'm missing the game today.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 8, 2014)

bacterium said:


> Can anyone say why the rules at champion hill are for bringing in alcohol?


 not sure what the actual rules are but if your not stupid about it you can do it. same with most things..


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 8, 2014)

Yeah, I expect it's technically not allowed but as long as you don't get a can out in the bar or anything like that you'd be fine.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Mar 8, 2014)

There's rumours that the burger van is gone, so maybe bring a packed lunch. Or, as I'm tempted to do, just go on a drunken rampage in the second-half as the lack of carbs reaps its vicious harvest.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 8, 2014)

fuck eating I've still got some buckfast


----------



## Scutta (Mar 8, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> There's rumours that the burger van is gone, so maybe bring a packed lunch. Or, as I'm tempted to do, just go on a drunken rampage in the second-half as the lack of carbs reaps its vicious harvest.


do you want me to grab another bottle of buckfast on the way?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 8, 2014)

Scutta said:


> fuck eating I've still got some buckfast



Traditionally you should be eating something battered and deep fried with that.


----------



## all to nah (Mar 8, 2014)

Scutta said:


> not sure what the actual rules are but if your not stupid about it you can do it. same with most things..



A short tale from Hamburg:
During the winter break Altona 93-supporters like to watch amatuericehockeymatches in the third and fourth division. A few years ago it was possible to bring your own bottle of rum to the HSV-Hockeymatches and a lot of us did. It was a warm and colourfull time. But than one guy showed off in his _11 Freunde_-column (_11 Freunde_ is the german _WSC_) and from this day on they controll all bags there...


----------



## vornstyle76 (Mar 8, 2014)

all to nah said:


> A short tale from Hamburg:
> During the winter break Altona 93-supporters like to watch amatuericehockeymatches in the third and fourth division. A few years ago it was possible to bring your own bottle of rum to the HSV-Hockeymatches and a lot of us did. It was a warm and colourfull time. But than one guy showed off in his _11 Freunde_-column (_11 Freunde_ is the german _WSC_) and from this day on they controll all bags there...


Yeah, I think we need to be quiet about it. Maybe even posting on here is a bit too open.


Scutta said:


> fuck eating I've still got some buckfast


I think if the Rabble all started drinking Buckfast there'd be a humanitarian crisis in South London, UN peacekeepers, everything. I actually went to Buckfast Abbey where they make the stuff once. The most peaceful place I've ever been. The contrast with some of the bloodsplattered punks I knew in Belfast was incredible.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 8, 2014)

i've been buying my booze from the bar on moral principal (i.e. the club needs every penny it can get and if my alcoholism can help someone that's a good thing) - does the beer money help the club or go into someone else's pockets?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 8, 2014)

bacterium said:


> Can anyone say why the rules at champion hill are for bringing in alcohol?


It's not allowed. Same as any other football ground.

There's no search on the way in.

The bar has happy hour before the game and at halftime - £2.50 a pint 

el-ahrairah takings from the bar go to the club, but that hasn't necessarily helped - we were £100k in debt until the property developers bought us and cleared the debt


----------



## vornstyle76 (Mar 8, 2014)

There's a rumour* that the bar is still in the hands of McCormack, and even when he owned the club it's doubtful the money from the bar was going to the club. I think the safest way to ensure your drinking money went to the club would be smuggling it in and putting the cash you saved in the 12th Man bucket (disclaimer: they are, unlike me, fine upstanding gentleman who would want nothing to do with such questionable activities). Also, hasn't the happy hour promotion stopped now?

* = I feel like half my posts on here start, "There's a rumour..."


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 8, 2014)

That sounds like a very unlikely rumour.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 8, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> That sounds like a very unlikely rumour.



i have heard that rumour too not from vornstyle either.....

I've heard a better rumour though about some bloke from turkey who gives us joy..... apparently hes only 5ft2 and pink n blue! lets just hope he stays..... f


----------



## Scutta (Mar 8, 2014)

....right to the fox.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 8, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> el-ahrairah takings from the bar go to the club, but that hasn't necessarily helped - we were £100k in debt until the property developers bought us and cleared the debt



i obviously need to drink more then.


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2014)

0-2 with a really dour Hamlet performance.


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2014)

Bognor have been strong all game with Hamlet barely managing an attack.


----------



## EDC (Mar 8, 2014)

I haven't missed much then?  Maidstone have lost too.


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2014)

That said, the singing was magnificent as ever.


----------



## EDC (Mar 8, 2014)

Nothing at all on the Twitter page today. no-one available to do it or a result of the pre-Met Police comment?


----------



## vornstyle76 (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## Tricky Skills (Mar 8, 2014)

Not a great game - Dulwich just didn't seem to get going. Plenty of effort, but that passing game that I have possibly taken for granted just didn't click today. Not sure why - it was the perfect weather conditions for playing it around.

I was still smiling come the final whistle. The crowd keeps on growing and Bognor seemed like half-decent fans. Great work from The Rabble folk who kept the singing going right until the end. It looked like the players really appreciated it.

And somehow we are STILL top of the league


----------



## all to nah (Mar 8, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


>



I learned about this wonderful drink in Ireland. The punks over there (one of them used to live with us in Altona for a couple of months) introduced it to me and said: "Buckfast makes you fogged fast!"

But as you know, my English is not the best and so I misunderstood them and answered later: "Buckfast makes you f**k fast!"
I think I made their day...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 8, 2014)

"One good thing about buckfast - it gets you fucked fast"


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 8, 2014)

Gutted about the result today. Bognor were a decent team. We did our recent usual thing of not starting playing until the second half. We can still do it but we really need to get our form back. Wealdstone winning today brings the reality into sharp focus - one point behind us and 5 games in hand, with a massively superior goal difference… 

But we can still do it….

I brought 11 new people along today. They all loved it without question, despite the result. I reckon most people on this thread have brought plenty of new mates to games over the past few years. The Kingstonian fans were moaning on their forum the other day about how their club was all marketing and no substance….and they were jealous of us. Not only have Gavin Rose, Junior Kadi, the players & all the DHFC staff made this possible by putting on great football and making Champion Hill our home; us fans - old and new - have played our part too. 

We have a great club and a great community - big up to all concerned.

Great voice today.

BIGGUP RABBLE


----------



## Scutta (Mar 9, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


>



  I bought another bottle on the way home my head fucking hurts........


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 9, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> I am going here before game - http://www.brickbrewery.co.uk/ - near Peckham Rye station.  Only open Saturday afternoons...bound to be full of other beards.  Anyone welcome to join me, particularly convenient if you are coming from the east side of DHFC....rather than Brixton  ;-)



I had their Blenheim Black IPA in the Gowlett a few weeks back when the Bury Town game was called off, but didn't realise it was so local.  Very nice it was.  Must check out this new brewpub.

Incidentally I believe the Gowlett will be returning to the Good Beer Guide for next year and has been shortlisted for this year's local CAMRA Pub of the Year award.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Mar 9, 2014)

all to nah said:


> I learned about this wonderful drink in Ireland. The punks over there (one of them used to live with us in Altona for a couple of months) introduced it to me and said: "Buckfast makes you fogged fast!"


Yesterday was my first taste of the stuff since I lived in Belfast. Proustian Rush.

I sense a growing dichotomy between fans who enjoy a well crafted ale and those of us who prefer a bit of rocket fuel...






I note the bursting blood vessel detail on my neck. I thought only enraged skinheads got those.


----------



## Onket (Mar 9, 2014)

"Bearded man scares child"


----------



## Balbi (Mar 9, 2014)

Scutta could not look more terrifying.


----------



## EDC (Mar 9, 2014)

More like bearded man intoxicates child by breathing on him.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 9, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> Yesterday was my first taste of the stuff since I lived in Belfast. Proustian Rush.
> 
> I sense a growing dichotomy between fans who enjoy a well crafted ale and those of us who prefer a bit of rocket fuel...
> 
> ...


 hah!


----------



## Balbi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dulwich Satan attempts to take another soul.


----------



## EDC (Mar 9, 2014)

Did his squeaky voice deepen after the breath burst?


----------



## Onket (Mar 9, 2014)

Balbi said:


> Scutta could not look more terrifying.


I love the 'dungarees with one strap off the shoulder' look.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 9, 2014)

Onket said:


> I love the 'dungarees with one strap off the shoulder' look.


???? dungarees?


----------



## Onket (Mar 9, 2014)

That's what it looks like. Don't try to deny it!


----------



## Scutta (Mar 9, 2014)

Onket said:


> That's what it looks like. Don't try to deny it!


 its a back pack.....although i feel i need to get some dungarees now!


----------



## Onket (Mar 9, 2014)

Scutta said:


> its a back pack.....


 of course it is.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 9, 2014)

i missed the hamlet whippet again ffs.


----------



## pompeydunc (Mar 9, 2014)

Pink Panther said:


> I had their Blenheim Black IPA in the Gowlett a few weeks back when the Bury Town game was called off, but didn't realise it was so local.  Very nice it was.  Must check out this new brewpub.
> 
> Incidentally I believe the Gowlett will be returning to the Good Beer Guide for next year and has been shortlisted for this year's local CAMRA Pub of the Year award.


 
It's not really a brewpub.  It's just a brewery with some tables put up on Saturdays.  The owner said he plans to open up more regularly from April / May....  Good news that the Gowlett is set to get back in - there is tough competition in south-east London.  The Ivy House deserves to be pub of the year though!


----------



## pompeydunc (Mar 9, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> Yesterday was my first taste of the stuff since I lived in Belfast. Proustian Rush.
> 
> I sense a growing dichotomy between fans who enjoy a well crafted ale and those of us who prefer a bit of rocket fuel...


 
I love my real ale AND rocket fuel...  No dichotomy for me...


----------



## Yorick (Mar 9, 2014)

With Bognor fans singing the "tits, fanny and Bognor" chant, before unfurling a St George's flag bearing their team's name, I can only commend them on their commitment to unoriginal support.


----------



## Yorick (Mar 9, 2014)

I do want to add, however, how much I'm enjoying the Hamlet Crap Match Reports recently. Along with the Brixton Buzz ones, I reckon they'll become valuable pieces of historical artefact, charting the early days of Dulwich Hamlet's unexpected and unstoppable rise. Or possibly just Oztumer's.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 10, 2014)

Yorick said:


> With Bognor fans singing the "tits, fanny and Bognor" chant, before unfurling a St George's flag bearing their team's name, I can only commend them on their commitment to unoriginal support.



they were a bit rough round the edges...someone down the fox showed me some pics and said they tore down some of the advertising boards and smashed a few things at the end of the game....did anyone see that?

BUT it was also great to see a loud vocal support from the opposition as we don't usually get that.....


----------



## Yorick (Mar 10, 2014)

Scutta said:


> they were a bit rough round the edges...someone down the fox showed me some pics and said they tore down some of the advertising boards and smashed a few things at the end of the game....did anyone see that?
> 
> BUT it was also great to see a loud vocal support from the opposition as we don't usually get that.....


 
Aye, they had a good turnout and were plenty noisy. I saw them break an advertising hoarding after the second goal, but gave them the benefit of the doubt and put it down to innocent post-scoring euphoria (walls, anyone?) rather than dangerous hooliganism. How you would accidentally break an advert I don't know though...


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 10, 2014)

Yorick said:


> Aye, they had a good turnout and were plenty noisy. I saw them break an advertising hoarding after the second goal, but gave them the benefit of the doubt and put it down to innocent post-scoring euphoria (walls, anyone?) rather than dangerous hooliganism. How you would accidentally break an advert I don't know though...


 
According to the mainstream Hamlet forum their chairman immediately offered to cover the cost of repairing any damage.  Hamlet fans often bang on boards, fences, stands etc. to generate noise and sometimes they just aren't as sturdy as they look!  On one occasion at Bognor a load of us were banging on the corrugated sheeting at the back of the covered terrace at the far end when a section several yards long completely shattered, revealing a Hamlet fan with his trousers unzipped having what was intended to be a discreet piss behind the stand.  I notice there's now a much stronger fence about three feet high in front of the fibre glass sheeting at that end.

Probably around 120 from Bognor on Saturday, which is the third best travelling support at Champion Hill this season after Wealdstone and Maidstone.  Of the remaining opponents Enfield Town and Kingstonian should bring a fair few.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 10, 2014)

Pink Panther said:


> Probably around 120 from Bognor on Saturday, which is the third best travelling support at Champion Hill this season after Wealdstone and Maidstone.  Of the remaining opponents Enfield Town and Kingstonian should bring a fair few.



yeah great to see that many down..... lets hope we can take as many/more down to Wealdstone.... and Maidstone this weekend!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 10, 2014)

those ad boards take quite a beating anyway, i'm surprised more of them haven't gone tbh.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 10, 2014)

just seen this on Erhuns FB


----------



## Yorick (Mar 10, 2014)

Scutta said:


> just seen this on Erhuns FB


Of all the clubs in the world, Erhun... This can't be happening.


----------



## Yorick (Mar 10, 2014)

Please, no. Not Burnley.


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2014)

Noooooooooooo!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 10, 2014)

erhun no, don't leave us now, we'll change, we'll be better....


----------



## Yorick (Mar 10, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> erhun no, don't leave us now, we'll change, we'll be better....


 
And Burnley's a dump.


----------



## Balbi (Mar 10, 2014)

Christ, I didn't realise Burnley were 2nd in the Championship.

If this came off, Erhun could go from Ryman Premier to Premier League in one graceful balletic jete.

Also, nooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Scutta (Mar 10, 2014)

"So far so good, speed agility and bleep test smashed"


----------



## Ron Merlin (Mar 10, 2014)

Pink Panther said:


> Of the remaining opponents Enfield Town and Kingstonian should bring a fair few.



We do travel well. I hope to be amongst the uncouth north Londoners visiting in a couple of weeks. I vaguely remember going to your lovely old ground way back in the day (1980s probably), but not your new(ish) one. Should be a grand day out.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Mar 10, 2014)

Oh fuck. This makes my anecdote about finding a bit of one of Thamesmead's stands in my garden just now seem all rather un-amusing.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 10, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> Oh fuck. This makes my anecdote about finding a bit of one of Thamesmead's stands in my garden just now seem all rather un-amusing.


distract us.....


----------



## Balbi (Mar 10, 2014)

Personal mystery solved: I wondered why Erhun seemed a bit off his game at Lewes and Bognor, and thought he was carrying a knock


----------



## vornstyle76 (Mar 10, 2014)

Scutta said:


> distract us.....


Well, I went into the garden and found a bit of one of Thamesmead's stands lying there. Drunken memories of picking it up after a wayward thunderbolt shot broke it off.

So... is this a trial or a medical?


----------



## Scutta (Mar 10, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> Well, I went into the garden and found a bit of one of Thamesmead's stands lying there. Drunken memories of picking it up after a wayward thunderbolt shot broke it off.
> 
> So... is this a trial or a medical?



not sure would have thought a trial..... I gathered there was another player with him as well (not from dulwich) but it looks like the photos have now been taken down.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 10, 2014)

oh and great story!


----------



## Yorick (Mar 10, 2014)

How can there be no more updates on this massive story? Shoudn't Harry Redknapp be giving us soundbites from the window of his car at the gates of QPR's training ground? Won't David Moyes come in with a way-over-the-odds eleventh hour bid? WIll Graeme Souness inform us all the Erhun has been George Weah's cousin all along? I MUST KNOW.


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2014)

More pics here: 
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/03/dulwich-hamlet-battered-by-bognor-regis-as-home-form-wobbles/


----------



## Scutta (Mar 10, 2014)

Cheers editor some more good buckfast fuelled pics there!


----------



## EDC (Mar 10, 2014)

A couple of comments on the NIMBY mouthpiece, the East Dulwich Forum.

*Re: Dulwich Hamlet FC* new
Posted by *Otta* Yesterday, 08:45AM

The singing did my nut in yesterday. I like some singing, but I also like to watch the match and cheer the actual team. DH struggled to get the ball out of their own half yesterday, but I suspect some of the guys behind the goal have no idea what went on on the pitch.

*Re: Dulwich Hamlet FC* new
Posted by *steveo* Yesterday, 08:55PM

Yes, the beardy tattoo bloke liked the sound of his own voice ad friggin nauseum


----------



## Scutta (Mar 10, 2014)

EDC said:


> A couple of comments on the NIMBY mouthpiece, the East Dulwich Forum.
> 
> *Re: Dulwich Hamlet FC* new
> Posted by *Otta* Yesterday, 08:45AM
> ...




LOL go and watch the premiership and arsenal then.... I just stepped in for Dulwich Mishi


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 10, 2014)

EDC said:


> A couple of comments on the NIMBY mouthpiece, the East Dulwich Forum.



*And here are two posts from Otta and SteveO with more of their "common sense" attitude to life, again from the East Dulwich Forum.  Oh dear!  maybe they should stick to appraising singing at football.







Re: Police institutionall racist?
Posted by Otta March 07, 12:34PM

To be fair to Steveo... 

Not long after the 7/7 attacks, my mate and I were on a tube station (possibly Embankment, defo District Line) when I young Aisan guy with a @#$%& off big rucksack stood next to us on the platform. We both moved away without saying a word, and as soon as we were on the train in a different carriage to him, we both admitted to each other why we'd moved, and that we felt pretty shitty about it, but you know... 

I don't think I'm a racist, and I'm damned sure that my friend isn't, but that day we both (with no discussion) made a decision to distance ourselves from that guy basically because of his race. Had a white guy come along with the same rucksuck, I dare say we wouldn't have moved. 

In our defence, this was very close to the tube attacks, and people were scared at the time.

And here is SteveO.







Re: Police institutionall racist?
Posted by steveo March 07, 09:57AM

There two lines for two flights at the airport; one flight contains people of a middle eastern appearance who have been frisked, one contains people of a middle eastern appearance that haven't. 

Which one do you make your kids stand in?

Edited 2 time(s). Last edit was march 07, 11:18am by steveo.*


----------



## Scutta (Mar 10, 2014)

B.I.G said:


> *And here are two posts from Otta and SteveO with more of their "common sense" attitude to life, again from the East Dulwich Forum.  Oh dear!  maybe they should stick to appraising singing at football.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe they didn't like my beard / thought i was a terrorist...


----------



## Champion_hill (Mar 10, 2014)

EDC said:


> A couple of comments on the NIMBY mouthpiece, the East Dulwich Forum.
> 
> *Re: Dulwich Hamlet FC* new
> Posted by *Otta* Yesterday, 08:45AM
> ...



What a couple of wankers.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 10, 2014)

hmm should we quieten down!?


----------



## Scutta (Mar 10, 2014)

haha NO


----------



## Scutta (Mar 10, 2014)

on a more serious note though its a shame to know there are a ccouple racists in dhfc ranks...


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2014)

Scutta said:


> on a more serious note though its a shame to know there are a ccouple racists in dhfc ranks...


So long as they shut the fuck up when they're at Champion Hill, that's fine by me.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 10, 2014)

Scutta said:


> maybe they didn't like my beard / thought i was a terrorist...



Probably both 'keepers.


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Mar 10, 2014)

EDC said:


> Nothing at all on the Twitter page today. no-one available to do it or a result of the pre-Met Police comment?



I do post on that Twitter feed via Facebook, wasn't me that tweeted "that" tweet though, this weekend I was in Germany so neither Facebook or Twitter got updated in the usual way!


----------



## EDC (Mar 10, 2014)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> I do post on that Twitter feed via Facebook, wasn't me that tweeted "that" tweet though, this weekend I was in Germany so neither Facebook or Twitter got updated in the usual way!



Thanks for all your good work Jamie.  I couldn't go Saturday, got home about 4.30 with little on here and nothing on Twitter or the messageboard, I was secretly hoping it had been postponed or abandoned.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 10, 2014)

Can't really see Erhun going to Burnley….of course he'll want to go fully pro, but surely you want to play football and not sit on the bench/in the reserves? Burnley have Danny Ings & Sam Vokes scoring goals for fun atm, they're second in the table….I can't see they really need Erhun, let along would play him. Still, it's a funny old game…  

Decent conference club or League two is where I reckon Erhun could prosper. Or he could stay with the Hamlet and continue to score 30+ goals a season


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 10, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Can't really see Erhun going to Burnley….of course he'll want to go fully pro, but surely you want to play football and not sit on the bench/in the reserves? Burnley have Danny Ings & Sam Vokes scoring goals for fun atm, they're second in the table….I can't see they really need Erhun, let along would play him. Still, it's a funny old game…
> 
> Decent conference club or League two is where I reckon Erhun could prosper. Or he could stay with the Hamlet and continue to score 30+ goals a season



Apparently he was offered a Conference club last year but decided against as he thinks he can do better. And it looks like he might be right - even if Burnley don't take him there's probably other interest. I suppose it was always odds on he'd be off at the end of the season, he's far too good for the Isthmian really.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 11, 2014)

Scutta said:


> maybe they didn't like my beard / thought i was a terrorist...


 
i wouldn't let me children stand near you, tbh.


----------



## sankara (Mar 11, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> i wouldn't let me children stand near you, tbh.



It does pose the question, if they hate the singing so much, why did they stand next to all the people that were doing the singing when most of the ground is much, much quieter. They're an idiot.


----------



## all to nah (Mar 11, 2014)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> (...) this weekend I was in Germany so neither Facebook or Twitter got updated in the usual way!



I can confirm that!



Thanks a lot for the conversation on sunday - what a nice afternoon!


----------



## EDC (Mar 11, 2014)

sankara said:


> It does pose the question, if they hate the singing so much, why did they stand next to all the people that were doing the singing when most of the ground is much, much quieter. They're an idiot.



I think Scutta summed it up perfectly, if you don't like singing at football, fuck off to the Emirates


----------



## EDC (Mar 11, 2014)

Yorick said:


> And Burnley's a dump.



In all my Chelsea supporting awaydays, Turf Moor is up there with my favourites, the view of the moors behind the main stand, etc.  OK it's been developed since the 70's but that side terrace was something else, absolutely massive although on telly it didn't look that big.  Old Champion Hill was very similar on a smaller scale.  I don't know why but I've never really liked watching football from a side terrace, Burnley, Forest, Bolton, Spurs, Millwall all had a lot or most of their vocal support there.  I'd rather be behind the goal, I'm not surprised that the side terrace at Hamlet isn't the main congregated area for the singers although I see in the photos from Saturday a few of you were under there, scared of the sun or something?


----------



## vornstyle76 (Mar 11, 2014)

sankara said:


> It does pose the question, if they hate the singing so much, why did they stand next to all the people that were doing the singing when most of the ground is much, much quieter.


This indeed. We stand there and sing every game.

Last Saturday, perhaps because some of our boisterous allies were in Belgium/elsewhere, perhaps because of the bad run of form, I did notice behind a more pronounced distinction between those of us, both old-skool and scruffy nouveau, passionately singing and... and... people who looked like they'd stumbled from _Location Location Location _or_ Grand Designs_, or perhaps a 1990s wine bar in Hampstead, cheerfully chatting their way through Bognor's second goal as if it didn't matter. I wonder if Otto and Steve0 were amongst that lot.


EDC said:


> I'd rather be behind the goal, I'm not surprised that the side terrace at Hamlet isn't the main congregated area for the singers although I see in the photos from Saturday a few of you were under there, scared of the sun or something?


Some of us met there prior to kick off to start the singing early, welcome the players onto the pitch. I imagine we'll do it again. Someone said they heard us (and the Bognor response) by Denmark Hill station.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 11, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> Some of us met there prior to kick off to start the singing early, welcome the players onto the pitch. I imagine we'll do it again. Someone said they heard us (and the Bognor response) by Denmark Hill station.


 
I arrived just in time for kick off and it certainly sounded noisy coming up from the other direction, towards East Dulwich station.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Mar 11, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I arrived just in time for kick off and it certainly sounded noisy coming up from the other direction, towards East Dulwich station.


A stand's acoustics help a lot. If we had even the tiniest, tinniest bit of cover behind the goals we'd be so much louder, and I think more people would sing as *technical language* the sound bounces around and envelops you, like a big pot of funky yogurt... Steve0 and Otto would probably equate it to a rucksack exploding.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Mar 11, 2014)

^this. We (Enfield) might have those crappy bog-standard Atcost metal terraces behind the goals but the sound really resonates. It seems to pass right through you - really makes it special when the songs begin. You lot certainly made full use of it when you visited anyway!

They can't cost that much, surely? I know you're not exactly flush right now, but still...


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 11, 2014)

so saturday then?


----------



## sankara (Mar 11, 2014)

EDC said:


> In all my Chelsea supporting awaydays, Turf Moor is up there with my favourites, the view of the moors behind the main stand, etc.  OK it's been developed since the 70's but that side terrace was something else, absolutely massive although on telly it didn't look that big.  Old Champion Hill was very similar on a smaller scale.  I don't know why but I've never really liked watching football from a side terrace, Burnley, Forest, Bolton, Spurs, Millwall all had a lot or most of their vocal support there.  I'd rather be behind the goal, I'm not surprised that the side terrace at Hamlet isn't the main congregated area for the singers although I see in the photos from Saturday a few of you were under there, scared of the sun or something?



I think Yorick might be a Blackburn fan in his other life?


----------



## sankara (Mar 11, 2014)

Ron Merlin said:


> We (Enfield) might have those crappy bog-standard Atcost metal terraces behind the goals but the sound really resonates. It seems to pass right through you - really makes it special when the songs begin. You lot certainly made full use of it when you visited anyway!



I have very fond memories of those stands.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Mar 11, 2014)

Scutta said:


> LOL go and watch the premiership and _*arsenal *_then.... I just stepped in for Dulwich Mishi



Fuck off with that, I guess you're an ex-Spurs fan then.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 11, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> so saturday then?



Maidstone!!! Bring em on these next 4 games are going to be tough but awesome..... just hope we turn it on but now Erhuns had his trial hopefully he will be back in full swing....


----------



## Scutta (Mar 11, 2014)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Fuck off with that, I guess you're an ex-Spurs fan then.



yeah recovering spurs fan....


----------



## Scutta (Mar 11, 2014)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Fuck off with that, I guess you're an ex-Spurs fan then.



but also its more of a joke relating to the trip back from Enfield earlier in the season when we were singing on the tube and all the arsenal fans looked bemused like they had never  heard more than 3 songs before... great day out!


----------



## Scutta (Mar 11, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> . is this a trial or a medical?



Erhuns brother has confirmed on twitter its a trial.... 



looks like hes there again today though.... possibly were trying to keep it quiet at first as the pics were taken down shortly after they were posted however looks like they are happy to show it off now....


----------



## Ron Merlin (Mar 11, 2014)

Scutta said:


> but also its more of a joke relating to the trip back from Enfield earlier in the season when we were singing on the tube and all the arsenal fans looked bemused like they had never  heard more than 3 songs before... great day out!



Those fuckers need bemusing. Always clogging up the train on their way to/from Hertfordshire. Fuck off and support St Albans! And let me sit down. Bastards.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 11, 2014)

Scutta said:


> Erhuns brother has confirmed on twitter its a trial....
> 
> 
> 
> looks like hes there again today though.... possibly were trying to keep it quiet at first as the pics were taken down shortly after they were posted however looks like they are happy to show it off now....





back posted on FB now as well.


----------



## EDC (Mar 11, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> Some of us met there prior to kick off to start the singing early, welcome the players onto the pitch. I imagine we'll do it again. Someone said they heard us (and the Bognor response) by Denmark Hill station.



It's a shame we don't have enough singers (yet) to have two singing areas (unique in non-league football?).  I think I posted on here before when Wealdstone were in town you could hear them right up Lordship Lane near to the Magdala.

I'll be with the behind the goals merchants though, tradition like, you know what I mean.


----------



## pettyboy (Mar 11, 2014)

Scutta said:


> Maidstone!!! Bring em on these next 4 games are going to be tough but awesome..... just hope we turn it on but now Erhuns had his trial hopefully he will be back in full swing....




Seeing some family in Faversham on Friday night but I'll be at Maidstone in time for the game! Look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## Onket (Mar 11, 2014)

Ron Merlin said:


> ^this. We (Enfield) might have those crappy bog-standard Atcost metal terraces behind the goals but the sound really resonates. It seems to pass right through you - really makes it special when the songs begin. You lot certainly made full use of it when you visited anyway!
> 
> They can't cost that much, surely? I know you're not exactly flush right now, but still...





el-ahrairah said:


> so saturday then?


You bring the scaffolding/corrugated iron. I will help put it up.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 11, 2014)

Onket said:


> You bring the scaffolding/corrugated iron. I will help put it up.



you gonna come to maidstone on sat?


----------



## Onket (Mar 11, 2014)

Scutta said:


> you gonna come to maidstone on sat?




Sorry.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Mar 11, 2014)

If they don't like singing perhaps these muppets should go and watch Fisher.


----------



## Joe K (Mar 11, 2014)

What are the plans for Maidstone? I'm still umm-ing and aah-ing about this one - kind of enjoyed the psychological space produced by giving it a miss last weekend, but also reckon I'll be champing at the bit for some football come the end of the week. Looks like a return is just over seventeen quid (based on a trip to Maidstone  East going from/ coming back to Peckham Rye) and the journey takes a little over an hour with a change in Bromley, which will give Vornstyle the opportunity to tell his quietly brilliant 'day off school' story.


----------



## EDC (Mar 11, 2014)

Joe K said:


> What are the plans for Maidstone? I'm still umm-ing and aah-ing about this one - kind of enjoyed the psychological space produced by giving it a miss last weekend, but also reckon I'll be champing at the bit for some football come the end of the week. Looks like a return is just over seventeen quid (based on a trip to Maidstone  East going from/ coming back to Peckham Rye) and the journey takes a little over an hour with a change in Bromley, which will give Vornstyle the opportunity to tell his quietly brilliant 'day off school' story.



Bastard swan on the track permitting.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 11, 2014)

i'm definitely game.  haven't been to an away yetso it's about ti me i fixed that.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Mar 11, 2014)

I've actually booked Saturday night off work... but because it's my mum's 60th. If I can negotiate meeting that mob at 7 rather than 6 then we're cooking with oil, baby!


Joe K said:


> a change in Bromley, which will give Vornstyle the opportunity to tell his quietly brilliant 'day off school' story.


Are you suggesting that I've been repeating the same old vaguely-interesting-because-it's-not-even-interesting anecdote every time we change at Bromley South?


----------



## Joe K (Mar 11, 2014)

You've only told me that story once, and I don't think it was at Bromley South. The story is funny, definitely. Least I think so.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 11, 2014)

Wealdstone won 2-0 tonight.


----------



## Yorick (Mar 11, 2014)

EDC said:


> In all my Chelsea supporting awaydays, Turf Moor is up there with my favourites, the view of the moors behind the main stand, etc.  OK it's been developed since the 70's but that side terrace was something else, absolutely massive although on telly it didn't look that big.  Old Champion Hill was very similar on a smaller scale.  I don't know why but I've never really liked watching football from a side terrace, Burnley, Forest, Bolton, Spurs, Millwall all had a lot or most of their vocal support there.  I'd rather be behind the goal, I'm not surprised that the side terrace at Hamlet isn't the main congregated area for the singers although I see in the photos from Saturday a few of you were under there, scared of the sun or something?



I'm from Blackburn and I'm still smarting a bit from Sunday. It all feels like some sort of well orchestrated prank aimed to annoy specifically me that he would be there this week.


----------



## pompeydunc (Mar 12, 2014)

Yorick said:


> I'm from Blackburn and I'm still smarting a bit from Sunday. It all feels like some sort of well orchestrated prank aimed to annoy specifically me that he would be there this week.



Alas, poor Yorick....

(Sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## Scutta (Mar 12, 2014)

Had  a good night at Clapton last night....football wasnt the best but who needs good football when you have great fans some good songs too even a Shakira one!

Pic below team and fans showing solidarity with Showan Shattak...http://www.outinperth.com/swedish-anti-homophobia-campaigner-critical-condition/...... if you look carefully you can see some pink and blue in there...

Just pining for Saturday now....


----------



## Scutta (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 12, 2014)

How long till Phil comes back?


----------



## Yorick (Mar 12, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> How long till Phil comes back?


Saw Phil warming up on Saturday, and he had a chat to some of the fans. He said he was feeling alright, but didn't want to rush anything. Imagine Gavin will be keen to get another loanee in rather than risk it.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 12, 2014)

Yorick said:


> Saw Phil warming up on Saturday, and he had a chat to some of the fans. He said he was feeling alright, but didn't want to rush anything. Imagine Gavin will be keen to get another loanee in rather than risk it.



spoke to him Lewes and he seemed fairly positive...wouldnt be surprised to see him between the sticks on Saturday... not sure i could bare another yannick at the moment as we dont look like scoring more.... and esp as its the big boys coming up....but also wouldnt want to rush Phill back just to end up needing to get a loan in anyway....


----------



## sankara (Mar 12, 2014)

From the Maidstone website:



> *I’ve heard it’s a non-smoking ground?*
> That’s correct. We do open the main gates are half time for people who need a cigarette. As well as no smoking, we also ask people to refrain from chewing gum – it’s just to make sure the stadium stays looking its best and is not blighted by bits of chewing gum on the paths.



Looks like they have aspirations to Kingstonian's levels of regulation.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 12, 2014)

fucking hell, i thought we won the cold war


----------



## Champion_hill (Mar 12, 2014)

Scutta said:


> spoke to him Lewes and he seemed fairly positive...wouldnt be surprised to see him between the sticks on Saturday... not sure i could bare another yannick at the moment as we dont look like scoring more.... and esp as its the big boys coming up....but also wouldnt want to rush Phill back just to end up needing to get a loan in anyway....



Is oshane brown still at the club?


----------



## Scutta (Mar 12, 2014)

sankara said:


> Looks like they have aspirations to Kingstonian's levels of regulation.




better be on your best behaviour then vornstyle76


----------



## sankara (Mar 12, 2014)

Champion_hill said:


> Is oshane brown still at the club?



According to the website, yes. I think that the 12th man guys will be getting a call though.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Mar 12, 2014)

Scutta said:


> better be on your best behaviour then vornstyle76


Thankfully I'm on the electronic chewing gum now, and only ever rub my e-nipples at stewards.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## magneze (Mar 12, 2014)

http://www.southlondonpress.co.uk/sport.cfm?id=8328&headline=Dulwich ace Oztumer lands Burnley trial


----------



## Scutta (Mar 12, 2014)

the important bits:

However, the attacking midfielder – who has netted more than 30 times this season for the Champion Hill side – is expected to train with the first team on Friday and Dulwich boss Gavin Rose expects him to be available for the South Londoners’ Ryman League Premier Division clash with Maidstone tomorrow.


“Erhun is 100 per cent committed to our cause this season. He believes he can still get better and is a very balanced and humble person so you won’t ever find him losing his focus with us as long as he is here." GR



phew!


----------



## sankara (Mar 12, 2014)

Scutta said:


> However, the attacking midfielder – who has netted more than 30 times this season for the Champion Hill side – is expected to train with the first team on Friday and Dulwich boss Gavin Rose expects him to be available for the South Londoners’ Ryman League Premier Division clash with Maidstone tomorrow.
> 
> 
> “Erhun is 100 per cent committed to our cause this season. He believes he can still get better and is a very balanced and humble person so you won’t ever find him losing his focus with us as long as he is here." GR
> ...




Also:


> “He has had a lot of interest this season, and whatever happens we will wish him all the best – but we will try and have an agreement by which if anyone does choose to sign him, he will remain with us until the end of the season and help our promotion challenge.


----------



## Onket (Mar 12, 2014)

And get a sell-on clause in his contract, wherever he goes.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 12, 2014)

Onket said:


> And get a sell-on clause in his contract, wherever he goes.


 
It's not going to be a sale I think.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Mar 12, 2014)

Danny Carr was bought by Huddersfield last year and allowed to stay for the rest of the season.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Mar 12, 2014)

I've started putting together a Spotify playlist of the songs we base chants on (ignoring some of the more standard football tunes): http://t.co/wUJVMlVG50

(I think we need to include the "ding-dong ding-dong / ding-a-ling-a-ling" details into the Xavier Vidal 'Ring My Bell' chant.)


----------



## Scrooge (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm expecting a Danny Carr arrangement for Erhun, wherever he ends up - which means we should get a fee of some description and also can continue to play him until the end of the season.  Works well for all parties I think!  And we can have an emotional send-off for him at the end of the season, hopefully with a glorious play-off win (or unlikely championship win in the game vs K's!)


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Mar 12, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> It's not going to be a sale I think.



He will be one of the ones on contract, so should be some sort of fee, with mayb a friendly, if trial goes well!!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 12, 2014)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> He will be one of the ones on contract, so should be some sort of fee, with mayb a friendly, if trial goes well!!



Only if the contract is for more than one year. I think before last season Gavin said they'd agreed he'd stay for this year and he's been looking for a move so I'd be surprised if it ran past the end of the season.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 12, 2014)

In fact, from his site: 





> _Erhun is currently signed for Dulwich Hamlet until the end of the 2013/2014 season._



http://erhunoztumer.com/Biography.html


----------



## Champion_hill (Mar 12, 2014)

It's been known for big clubs (other than hull) to do the decent thing. Here is to hoping.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 12, 2014)

Really? I suppose they might agree to a friendly as they've got a schedule to fill anyway (more likely if he ends up somewhere closer than Burnley) but I've never heard of a club paying a fee when they didn't have to. 

To be entirely honest I don't really see why they should either. I think the deal was obviously 'you do really well for us and we won't stand in your way when you go'.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 12, 2014)

Brilliant time at Clapton last night. Been feeling fucking rough all day tho 

It can't make the Dulwich away game on Sat... So I'm thinking of going to Clapton instead. If anyone wants to join....


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Mar 12, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Only if the contract is for more than one year. I think before last season Gavin said they'd agreed he'd stay for this year and he's been looking for a move so I'd be surprised if it ran past the end of the season.



Danny Carr was only contracted until the end of last season, Huddersfield bought him!!


----------



## Yorick (Mar 12, 2014)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> He will be one of the ones on contract, so should be some sort of fee, with mayb a friendly, if trial goes well!!


The only upside of this would be a Dulwich v Dingles friendly. I happen to know a few songs about Burnley.


----------



## Champion_hill (Mar 13, 2014)

I am not sure that any of our players have more than year long contracts, if so then in the case of all the young players we have sold in recent years, it's no different to Erhun. 

Obviously there is more to it then clubs just being reasonable but when a potential fee would likely only equate to one of their players weekly wage, I think it's fair to expect to something.

Although I dislike them for it, I guess the Hull situation was different as the player didn't want a contract with us.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 13, 2014)

Actually one thing I forgot is that there's a fee involved when players under a certain age move out of contract - for 'development' or something. I can't remember what age though. If it's 21 we're out of luck. Bit older then I was wrong and there will be a fee.


----------



## technical (Mar 13, 2014)

Its 24 isn't it? 

My first visit to watch Dulwich last Saturday for over ten years. Thoroughly enjoyed it, although have to say best team won. 

Slightly surprised to see Oztumer may be joining Burnley - he was pretty anonymous on Saturday and surely his size is going to count against him at Championship/potentially Premiership level. How good is he?


----------



## Scutta (Mar 13, 2014)

technical said:


> Its 24 isn't it?
> 
> My first visit to watch Dulwich last Saturday for over ten years. Thoroughly enjoyed it, although have to say best team won.
> 
> Slightly surprised to see Oztumer may be joining Burnley - he was pretty anonymous on Saturday and surely his size is going to count against him at Championship/potentially Premiership level. How good is he?



he's looked a bit out of sorts the last couple of games...wonder whether he's held back cos he knows he had this trial coming up... but he is pure class.... i mean over 30 goals from not the main striker... his link up play ....dead ball ability .... and he even has that flair to try the most audacious chips and long range efforts.. and not only try he pulls them off ....he's got it all... well except for height! 

It's been and absolute pleasure to watch him over the last couple of seasons..... come down more to get a look before hes gone!!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 13, 2014)

He did go off before the end a few games ago and was hobbling around after the game. He's obviously been fit enough to get around but I wonder if he's been carrying a slight injury which has made him a bit less effective. Maybe not though if he passed all Burnley's fitness tests.

He's a brilliant player at this level. Best player in the league by a long way IMO. Whether he can do it at Championship level I don't know as it's a massive step up. It might be easier for him in a way though than Conference/League 2 sort of level because hopefully his teammates won't be humping it in his vague direction and asking him to win the ball.


----------



## Balbi (Mar 13, 2014)

Erm, given how Burnley are 7 clear in second with not too many games remaining, they could be Premier league next season


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 13, 2014)

It would be great to see him in the Premier League but you have to wonder how many games he'd get. If Burnley do go up they'll probably be spending most games defending most of the time. He's not the ideal player for that sort of game.

All this is assuming they do decide they want to sign him of course.


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 13, 2014)

technical said:


> Its 24 isn't it?
> 
> My first visit to watch Dulwich last Saturday for over ten years. Thoroughly enjoyed it, although have to say best team won.
> 
> Slightly surprised to see Oztumer may be joining Burnley - he was pretty anonymous on Saturday and surely his size is going to count against him at Championship/potentially Premiership level. How good is he?



24 is the age below which other clubs have to offer a fee for a player even if he is out-of-contract, as opposed to non-contract.  At the moment we can refuse to sell if we're not happy with the fee offered.  Once the player is out of contract (in Erhun's case at the end of the season) we can't stop him moving and the fee will be decided by a transfer tribunal if necessary.   Erhun won't be 24 until after the end of next season.

I don't feel Erhun's lack of height is a barrier to him playing in the Football League, after all he's already been a pro at two Turkish Super Lig clubs.  In the pre-season games we played against pro clubs I thought he stood out really well and the Palace fans on their "Holmesdale online" forum were very impressed, saying they couldn't understand why he wasn't a pro by now.  (He also impressed against them in the pre-season game a year earlier.)  My only reservation would be that he is so one-footed.  He's scored more goals with his head than with his right foot!


----------



## Joe K (Mar 13, 2014)

Pink Panther said:


> 24 is the age below which other clubs have to offer a fee for a player even if he is out-of-contract, as opposed to non-contract.  At the moment we can refuse to sell if we're not happy with the fee offered.  Once the player is out of contract (in Erhun's case at the end of the season) we can't stop him moving and the fee will be decided by a transfer tribunal if necessary.   Erhun won't be 24 until after the end of next season.
> 
> I don't feel Erhun's lack of height is a barrier to him playing in the Football League, after all he's already been a pro at two Turkish Super Lig clubs.  In the pre-season games we played against pro clubs I thought he stood out really well and the Palace fans on their "Holmesdale online" forum were very impressed, saying they couldn't understand why he wasn't a pro by now.  (He also impressed against them in the pre-season game a year earlier.)  My only reservation would be that he is so one-footed.  He's scored more goals with his head than with his right foot!



I think the disappearance of his headed goals will be one of the things that would be visible in any step up. Some of my favourite Erhun goals have been his headers - that looped one against Three Bridges this time last year, the stooping bullet header away at Enfield - but they nearly all come about when the other team are defending ineptly.

The long-rangers and free kicks will work at any level, providing he can get the space to try them (which I think he would in the Championship). The player he reminds me of most is my old Darlington favourite Robbie Blake, who was similarly unprepossessing physically in his early twenties and yet stepped up fairly seamlessly from the bottom division to what was then Division One and scored plenty of Erhun-style ranged efforts from a playmaking No 10 role. Size needn't be an issue as both the Championship and L1 are, contrary top their reputations, fairly technical leagues in which flair is often rewarded over physicality. I'd worry about him in L2, though. That division is kryptonite to players like Erhun.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 13, 2014)

Joe K said:


> I  I'd worry about him in L2, though. That division is kryptonite to players like Erhun.


 
Yeah, I'd agree with that. And the Conference. Having watched football at that level for years it really seems to me the biggest difference between that league and the Isthmian isn't so much skill as it is pace and size.

I think that might be how Gavin managed to sell the idea of staying another season to him.


----------



## Joe K (Mar 13, 2014)

L2 and Conference football can be intensely grim. Watching Darlo and Dulwich between steps 3 and 5 has provided more entertainment than I saw for a very, very long time in the bottom two professional leagues. It's partly because the standard of defending drops quicker than the standard of attacking, I think - there are just far more opportunities for goals and the centre-backs rarely combine size, pace and anticipation.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 13, 2014)

I think it's partly that being professional allows teams to develop the organisation and fitness that that requires in a way that semi-pro teams can't.


----------



## pompeydunc (Mar 13, 2014)

Pink Panther said:


> 24 is the age below which other clubs have to offer a fee for a player even if he is out-of-contract, as opposed to non-contract.  At the moment we can refuse to sell if we're not happy with the fee offered.  Once the player is out of contract (in Erhun's case at the end of the season) we can't stop him moving and the fee will be decided by a transfer tribunal if necessary.   Erhun won't be 24 until after the end of next season.


 
Doesn't this only apply to players that have been at the club for a "while", as the fee is a compensation for development?  I'm not sure we can justifiably say we have developed him as much as his formative years at Charlton and in Turkey.


----------



## pompeydunc (Mar 13, 2014)

Joe K said:


> L2 and Conference football can be intensely grim. Watching Darlo and Dulwich between steps 3 and 5 has provided more entertainment than I saw for a very, very long time in the bottom two professional leagues. It's partly because the standard of defending drops quicker than the standard of attacking, I think - there are just far more opportunities for goals and the centre-backs rarely combine size, pace and anticipation.


 
League two is absolutely dismal.  I hate it with a passion...a fearsome passion that has driven me more to the Isthmian league ;-)  Pompey's last three results have been 0-0, 0-0....and wait for it 0-0.  Grinds you down I tell ya....  Off to Fleetwood on Saturday for another 0-0 though.  I'd rather be at Maidstone...but a habit of a lifetime is hard to quit.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 13, 2014)

Joe K said:


> What are the plans for Maidstone? I'm still umm-ing and aah-ing about this one - kind of enjoyed the psychological space produced by giving it a miss last weekend, but also reckon I'll be champing at the bit for some football come the end of the week. Looks like a return is just over seventeen quid (based on a trip to Maidstone  East going from/ coming back to Peckham Rye) and the journey takes a little over an hour with a change in Bromley, which will give Vornstyle the opportunity to tell his quietly brilliant 'day off school' story.



what time are people looking to go down on Saturday?


----------



## Joe K (Mar 13, 2014)

Scutta said:


> what time are people looking to go down on Saturday?


 
Still can't decide whether or not I'm going. Half tempted to stay in London and get some work done, but I know I'll probably end up regretting it. If I do, the five to twelve from Peckham gets in - via a short change at Bromley South - at 13.02, leaving plenty of time for a few pints. That's probably the one I'd go for.


----------



## pettyboy (Mar 13, 2014)

Scutta said:


> what time are people looking to go down on Saturday?



Seeing some family before the game - my bus gets in from Faversham around 1.50. How about you?

I'll get the train back to London after


----------



## Scutta (Mar 13, 2014)

Joe K said:


> Still can't decide whether or not I'm going. Half tempted to stay in London and get some work done, but I know I'll probably end up regretting it. If I do, the five to twelve from Peckham gets in - via a short change at Bromley South - at 13.02, leaving plenty of time for a few pints. That's probably the one I'd go for.



yeah that's the train I was looking at...... I think you should go..... they're you go decision made for you.... don't have to worry about it any more 



pettyboy said:


> Seeing some family before the game - my bus gets in from Faversham around 1.50. How about you?
> 
> I'll get the train back to London after



nice one well I will see you there give us a text when you get to Maidstone.


----------



## pettyboy (Mar 13, 2014)

Will do Scutta


----------



## Champion_hill (Mar 13, 2014)

Pretty sure that length of time with a club comes in only if a tribuneral is needed then it would potentially impact on a fee, before that point there is the opportunity for negotiation. I would assume that it would be easier for burnley and us to just to agree a fee which would be peanuts to them but very good for us.


----------



## Champion_hill (Mar 13, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> League two is absolutely dismal.  I hate it with a passion...a fearsome passion that has driven me more to the Isthmian league ;-)  Pompey's last three results have been 0-0, 0-0....and wait for it 0-0.  Grinds you down I tell ya....  Off to Fleetwood on Saturday for another 0-0 though.  I'd rather be at Maidstone...but a habit of a lifetime is hard to quit.



What I really hate about league two is the constant fear of a potential relegation to the conference. The season shrewsbury spent there was bloody horrible.


----------



## SDE (Mar 13, 2014)

Two new signings - http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/two-new-signings-1179228.html


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 13, 2014)

Two new signings. Tommy Whitnell who's a striker and a keeper on loan, Tim Brown.


----------



## pettyboy (Mar 13, 2014)

Keeper was born in '97 it seems - scary.

https://twitter.com/timbrown97


----------



## Balbi (Mar 14, 2014)

A striker. Good grief.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 14, 2014)

Pink Panther said:


> 24 is the age below which other clubs have to offer a fee for a player even if he is out-of-contract, as opposed to non-contract.


This is correct. It comes out of the Bosman ruling. Players can move without a fee when they are out of contract. There is an exception for players under 24 (which is to help youth development and stop good young players being poached for nothing from small clubs) but I'm pretty sure that only holds if the existing club offers the player another contract of the same or greater value. So Dulwich need to offer Erhun another contract if they want to get a fee if he leaves.

I imagine it would be undisclosed - probably £20k-£50k tops plus maybe a friendly. Still, I imagine any money received would go straight into Hadley's pocket, so they can recoup some of the £100k they splashed out to buy the club.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 14, 2014)

Talking of Hadley, it's all gone silent after that deeply unsatisfactory public meeting. Still so many unanswered questions, such as:

- How are Hadley able to buy the ground when it is an asset of community value? What happened to the six month 'notice' period?
- Do they actually own the ground at this very minute?
- What are their longer-term intentions?
- What is the financial position of the club - are we still losing money?

Anyone know any more?

Although I'm pleased the club still exists, I'm still really sceptical about the future. Has our silence been bought with a fairly vague promise of football at Champion Hill next season?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 14, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Talking of Hadley, it's all gone silent after that deeply unsatisfactory public meeting. Still so many unanswered questions, such as:
> 
> - How are Hadley able to buy the ground when it is an asset of community value? What happened to the six month 'notice' period?
> - Do they actually own the ground at this very minute?
> ...


 
I'd add to that 'who is in charge (and of what) right now'? We know Hadley own everything now but as of this moment what's the structure? Even down to 'when the next electric bill turns up, who makes sure it's paid?'


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 14, 2014)

But yes I completely agree. I _think _it looks like next season will be OK. Beyond that though things aren't any more secure than they were a few weeks ago and everything has gone quiet since then.


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 14, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> Doesn't this only apply to players that have been at the club for a "while", as the fee is a compensation for development?  I'm not sure we can justifiably say we have developed him as much as his formative years at Charlton and in Turkey.


 
That's a different thing.  That applies to any player who comes through our academy system, even if he declines to sign a contract, e.g Omarr Lawson.  I think it's a flat fee of £3,000

The other thing regarding League 2 clubs is that a lot of them have very small professinal squads (maybe fewer than 20) so they won't be prepared to pay a fee for an unproven non-league player and will probably only offer him £400-£500 a week anyway, and a one year contract, so would be a gamble for the player to take that if he already has a reasonably paid steady job.


----------



## Fingers (Mar 14, 2014)

So who is going to Maidstone tomorrow? Probably getting a train from Bromley with Monkeygrinderman.

Never been to the town before. Is it safe? Do they have bears?


----------



## EDC (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm under the thumb again, no fucking chance of going for the second week running.  Don't get married if you're single and like football.


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2014)

Fingers said:


> So who is going to Maidstone tomorrow? Probably getting a train from Bromley with Monkeygrinderman.
> 
> Never been to the town before. Is it safe? Do they have bears?


I'm considering it veh seriously indeed.


----------



## Fingers (Mar 14, 2014)

editor said:


> I'm considering it veh seriously indeed.



There is a 12.53 train from Bromley which I guess you can pick up after a train from Brixton. gets in about 13.30 which leaves a bit of time for a couple of pints of singing juice


----------



## Scutta (Mar 14, 2014)

in getting 11.47 from Brixton to Bromley south then there is a train from therevat 12.20ish that gets to Maidstone east at 13.02 and a weatherspoons next door boom. Sorted.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 14, 2014)

editor said:


> I'm considering it veh seriously indeed.


 dont consider do. x


----------



## Fingers (Mar 14, 2014)

Scutta said:


> in getting 11.47 from Brixton to Bromley south then there is a train from therevat 12.20ish that gets to Maidstone east at 13.02 and a weatherspoons next door boom. Sorted.



OK see you in the Wetherspoons


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 14, 2014)

Gavin Rose interview on http://www.hawksradio.co.uk/listen/ tonight sometime between now and 10pm!

They also interviewed Luton manager John Still. 

Best. Radio. Station. Ever.


----------



## pompeydunc (Mar 15, 2014)

Hope you all have a great day tomorrow. Make sure you keep #dhfc updated on Twitter. I'll be following from Fleetwood.


----------



## Fingers (Mar 15, 2014)

WAKEY WAKEY! Arses out of bed and onto the train!


----------



## Fingers (Mar 15, 2014)

19c roasting


----------



## Joe K (Mar 15, 2014)

Right, 11.55 from Peckham, change at Bromley South for me. Hope it is going to get warmer!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 15, 2014)

Article in yesterday's South London Press


----------



## Scutta (Mar 15, 2014)

Joe K said:


> Right, 11.55 from Peckham, change at Bromley South for me. Hope it is going to get warmer!


will see you at bromley south probably if not weatherspoons at maidstone east.


----------



## Joe K (Mar 15, 2014)

I'll be at Bromley South for definite. I'm on the 12.23 from there to Maidstone.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 15, 2014)

same us as think sankara will be picking up your train to bromley from nunhead.... will see you at bromley!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 15, 2014)

Will try and make it down too.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 15, 2014)

have fun, rabble!


----------



## Scutta (Mar 15, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> have fun, rabble!


 nooo not making it?


----------



## Fingers (Mar 15, 2014)

Rabble are on the train.  Lots of us


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm enjoying the glamour of Bromley South ready to whizz into Maidstone!


----------



## Fingers (Mar 15, 2014)

We are in the wetherspoons next to the station in the beer garden ed


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2014)

Fucking hell, the ground is packed. One Maidstone fan told me it's the biggest crowd they've seen here  this season by miles.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 15, 2014)

2,296 according to the twitter. Lovely day for it, wish I was there


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2014)

1-1 with lively crowd scenes. Hamlet have dominated the first half. Bit of disappointing homophobia from the home crowd but apart from that there's been some great singing competitions.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2014)

The latest thing, apparently.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2014)

Oops


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2014)

Oops no. It's still 2-1 to Hamlet!


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2014)

Bah. It is 2-2 now.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 15, 2014)

*kicks the dog in rage*


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2014)

Sob. 2-3


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2014)

3-3!


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2014)

3-4 after we hit the post. Grrr.


----------



## EDC (Mar 15, 2014)

*FFS*


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 15, 2014)

Shit result but one of the best football matches I've been to.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 16, 2014)

Gutted 

What a great advert for non-league football though - 7 goals and so many fans the kick off had to be delayed. 2,296 puts many conference and half the league 2 clubs to shame.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 16, 2014)

Time to find some form and push on for the play offs. Catching Wealdstone requires some sort or miracle now...







Any of the new signings play yesterday?


----------



## SDE (Mar 16, 2014)

Apparently there were around 3,000 there yesterday but they have to declare less than their fire safety capacity of 2300. Tremendous day on all levels - except the eventual result, of course. I really like going to the Gallagher, despite the fact that's 3 games there now and we've lost them all. Maidstone will have to be a bit careful with their 'home end'. A lot of fans in there who don't seem to fully understand why we were in there with them in big numbers first half when attacking that end. Mainly good natured stuff but could have got out of hand on another day, especially if it had been nasty ON the pitch.


----------



## Scrooge (Mar 16, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Time to find some form and push on for the play offs. Catching Wealdstone requires some sort or miracle now...
> 
> 
> 
> Any of the new signings play yesterday?



Yep. Whitnell played up front and scored on debut. Looked decent and it was a nice novelty having a player getting in proper centre forward positions! Should have scored in the first half but fluffed his shot... made up for it in the second with a tidy finish.

Brown started in goal. Didn't make any howlers but I think the defence looked a bit shaky as it tried to get used to our 4th 'keeper of the season. I think we'd still be in the title hunt if Wilson has stayed fit.

Kavanagh played in midfield again and looked useful - I think he could be a very important player in the season run-in and (hopefully) play-offs.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 16, 2014)

SDE said:


> ...Maidstone will have to be a bit careful with their 'home end'. A lot of fans in there who don't seem to fully understand why we were in there with them in big numbers first half when attacking that end...


Strange - no segregation but the home fans still prefer to be farthest away from the goal they are attacking?! 

Who do they think they are? A league club?!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 16, 2014)

Scrooge said:


> Yep. Whitnell played up front and scored on debut. Looked decent and it was a nice novelty having a player getting in proper centre forward positions! Should have scored in the first half but fluffed his shot... made up for it in the second with a tidy finish.
> 
> Brown started in goal. Didn't make any howlers but I think the defence looked a bit shaky as it tried to get used to our 4th 'keeper of the season. I think we'd still be in the title hunt if Wilson has stayed fit.
> 
> Kavanagh played in midfield again and looked useful - I think he could be a very important player in the season run-in and (hopefully) play-offs.


Cheers 

Think Kav could be the missing link we need. Great to have a proper number 9 too!


----------



## Maggot (Mar 16, 2014)

Went to my first Dulwich game yesterday and, despite the result, I really enjoyed it.  Great bunch of fans, fantastic atmosphere and some brilliant songs. Saw editor, but he disappeared before I got a chance to say hello. 

Thanks to Monkeygrinder's Organ for inviting me.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 16, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Strange - no segregation but the home fans still prefer to be farthest away from the goal they are attacking?!
> 
> Who do they think they are? A league club?!



There are home fans at both ends, a quiet end and a noisier end. I thought it was great in there yesterday, just a little bit of edge but in the right spirit and made for a good atmosphere. SDE is right that the potential for trouble is obvious. It wouldn't take a lot for it to tip over. One of the Maidstone fans we were chatting to in the pub afterwards said that it had got a bit lairy when they played Wealdstone.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 16, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Time to find some form and push on for the play offs. Catching Wealdstone requires some sort or miracle now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I think the league is gone now. Yesterday really was a return to form though, despite the result. Three goals against a team who are unbeaten at home (and very close to a fourth before they nicked it at the end) is very different from the last three games when there's been no real goal threat at all. Keep that up and we'll be picking up wins again.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 16, 2014)

what fucking awesome day out. great fun despite the result..... had a great time with the maidstone fans that we had a chance to hang out with...just a shame of a few knobs in the first half......but with a crowd that big your gonna get it.. just annoyed there isnt an other game sooner....


----------



## Scutta (Mar 16, 2014)

oh an of course you lot were amazing...........................again


----------



## Fingers (Mar 16, 2014)

Great game and great day out, shame about the minority of wankers. The beer throwing incident is being investigated via CCTV, a lot of Maidstone fans are well pissed off about it.

Bit of video from pre match boozing.. sorry about the audio...


----------



## Fingers (Mar 16, 2014)

From the Maidstone forums 

"What a great game and great show of character from us to snatch the late goal and hang on for the win. Sorry, OIM, but the general good behaviour, friendliness and sporting acceptance by the Dulwich fans of what would have been a hard defeat to take, makes them a credit to non-league. Plus they share our dislike of Wealdstone's band of herberts and have a great taste in late '70s music, judging by their very different choice of songs. Many of them wouldn't have looked out of place at a left-wing political meeting and footy-mad bearded hippies are fine by me. Hence the 'Dulwich love-in'."


----------



## Scutta (Mar 16, 2014)

lol id just copied that to paste it and you beat me to it! what was this about us kicking off though after their winner and being ejected from the ground didnt see that at all. all the ususal lot were there to the end...the bitter end


----------



## Scutta (Mar 16, 2014)

also love the title of their thread.... if they enjoyed it that much was great to be a part of it!


----------



## Fingers (Mar 16, 2014)

I never saw that either...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 16, 2014)

Erhun on the front page AND back page of the Non League Paper today - says Palace are interested. Also Luton and Wimbledon.






Also a good report and a few pictures from the game yesterday - and a 5 star rating for entertainment value. Gavin Rose saying the performance wasn't bad but you can't expect to win when you concede 4 goals.


----------



## Joe K (Mar 16, 2014)

A good day out, ultimately, and the Maidstone fans we were talking to before the game in Wetherspoons were class. Definitely a few dicks around us in the first half, though - idiots (18-year-old half-price hoolies in quilted jackets rocking the 2009 'look') lobbing beer and then making innocent faces whenever you turned around. Their loss, at the end of the day. As others have said, it's inevitable that you're going to get some of that in a crowd that size, but I don't believe the ground is made for that many people. If they have long-term ambitions to go league-wards - which would of course require them sorting out the issue with the surface - they're going to have to work out a way of segregating and develop the far side, as it just doesn't seema  safe or convenient set-up for more than about 2,000 fans and, even then, a lot relies on the visitors being as amicable as we are.

Game itself - well, seemed to encapsulate much of the season. Some lovely attacking play/ phases, but we got done when we switched off. Some bad refereeing at points, but that in itself doesn't explain the result. Think we should have been two or three up by the time they equalised. Thought Whitnell made a big difference and it's fantastic to have a proper number nine again; Kavanagh impressed too, and I liked the Vidal-on-the-wing thing. Seems a bit more like his natural position.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 16, 2014)

Segregating the fans would be quite easy in practical terms I think. The issue would probably be that they'd be booting a group of home fan out of their preferred section of the ground in favour of whats often going to be a small handful of away fans. They'll have to do it if they go much higher though I agree.


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2014)

Apart from a very small minority of muppets, I'm sharing the Maidstone love right back at 'em!


> Final word for Dulwich and their fans, first class and a pleasure to watch.





> The atmosphere was also first rate and the Dulwich fans definitely deserve a mention, cheering their team right to the end and even in defeat stayed and showed their appreciation to all the players. Today showcased non-league football.





> Sour note
> i dont blame the Dulwich fans for being upset after i witnessed at least 2 pints of beer hurled at them in the town end when flish equilised.
> They were a credit to there club giving excellent vocal support and i didnt notice any of them looking to cause trouble just doing what we dont always do. Supporting there team. Its not the first time this has happened and could of turned ugly as quite rightly the ones who got covered were not best happy, and i cant say i blame them.
> Needs sorting out.





> We still have to learn, when we get crowds of over 2000 we need more stewards in the ground, today more like 3000, less stewards then I have seen for a while, its a issue waiting to happen, lets give the away supporters a corner of the ground to call their own for 90 minutes, more than welcome to drink in the bar before the game and after, but for the pricks in the town end who think its fun to throw beer over people who have come to support their team well shame on you, and why don't you piss of and support your premier league club,


http://maidstoneunitedfc.proboards.com/thread/2969/best-game-gallagher


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Mar 16, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Segregating the fans would be quite easy in practical terms I think. The issue would probably be that they'd be booting a group of home fan out of their preferred section of the ground in favour of whats often going to be a small handful of away fans. They'll have to do it if they go much higher though I agree.



They segregated Wealdstone fans for a cup game this season. They was down one side towards a corner I believe not behind a goal!


----------



## EDC (Mar 17, 2014)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> They segregated Wealdstone fans for a cup game this season. They was down one side towards a corner I believe not behind a goal!



Reading through the Maidstone Forum, it would appear that beer chucking resulted in some unsavoury incidents during the league game prior between the two clubs.


----------



## timparks (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi Urbanites, Tim here from the Wealdstone FC programme. Recently stumbled upon this forum and boy, what a diverse and interesting read! You seem more erudite than most and it struck me that maybe one of you would pen an article for our programme on March 29, when you travel to Grosvenor Vale to take on the Stones... something along the lines of the re-emergence of 'proper', growing clubs at our level. Hamlet and the Stones (and I suppose the other Stones) are bucking the trend and I'd be interested to hear your views. Not sure whether there is  a personal message aspect to this forum, but anyone can email me on tim.fparks@gmail.com if they wish to respond. Looking forward to the game in a fortnight: it should be a cracker, both on the pitch and on the terraces as The Vale is conducive to singing at both ends!


----------



## Ron Merlin (Mar 17, 2014)

Blimey, it's the old Enfield Gazette sports reporter! Welcome Tim!  (Enfield fan speaking)


----------



## sankara (Mar 17, 2014)

timparks said:


> Hi Urbanites, Tim here from the Wealdstone FC programme. Recently stumbled upon this forum and boy, what a diverse and interesting read! You seem more erudite than most



What a way to butter us up! Nothing like a bit of flattery to get people on your side. Well, I think it's worked. I'm not volunteering myself though as my only bit of published writing was for a student newspaper well over 10 years ago and it was shit.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 17, 2014)

timparks said:


> Hi Urbanites, Tim here from the Wealdstone FC programme. Recently stumbled upon this forum and boy, what a diverse and interesting read! You seem more erudite than most and it struck me that maybe one of you would pen an article for our programme on March 29, when you travel to Grosvenor Vale to take on the Stones... something along the lines of the re-emergence of 'proper', growing clubs at our level. Hamlet and the Stones (and I suppose the other Stones) are bucking the trend and I'd be interested to hear your views. Not sure whether there is  a personal message aspect to this forum, but anyone can email me on tim.fparks@gmail.com if they wish to respond. Looking forward to the game in a fortnight: it should be a cracker, both on the pitch and on the terraces as The Vale is conducive to singing at both ends!


 
To be honest, if nobody else volunteers...I'd be happy to, from an 'old skool' perspective, if you let me know how many words...and I get a free programme, because I won't be at the game as I'm working! ;-)


----------



## timparks (Mar 17, 2014)

Ron Merlin said:


> Blimey, it's the old Enfield Gazette sports reporter! Welcome Tim!  (Enfield fan speaking)


Hello Mr Merlin... yes, that's me. Have moved on a bit since then but still producing essentially the same old bollocks but now a bit further up the food chain. Are you now a Hamlet man? #strangechoice


----------



## timparks (Mar 17, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> To be honest, if nobody else volunteers...I'd be happy to, from an 'old skool' perspective, if you let me know how many words...and I get a free programme, because I won't be at the game as I'm working! ;-)


Just drop me an email, Mishi, and I'll outline the details. Yes, I'll send you a programme if you can"t get to the Vale for The Big One


----------



## vornstyle76 (Mar 17, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> To be honest, if nobody else volunteers...I'd be happy to, from an 'old skool' perspective, if you let me know how many words...and I get a free programme, because I won't be at the game as I'm working! ;-)


♫ Dulwich score / Nouveauxs want more / Mishi's an old-skool dinosaur! ♫


----------



## Ron Merlin (Mar 17, 2014)

timparks said:


> Are you now a Hamlet man? #strangechoice



Am I balls! Enfield Town mate  I remember those old Enfield-Wealdstone battles in the 80s. Wasn't there a halftime snowball fight once? I still haven't forgiven you lot for 1985! I like Urban75 as a whole - it's a beautifully strange place - and this happens to be the only non-league thread. So here I dwell, talking my own brand of bollocks.


----------



## timparks (Mar 17, 2014)

Ron Merlin said:


> Am I balls! Enfield Town mate  I remember those old Enfield-Wealdstone battles in the 80s. Wasn't there a halftime snowball fight once? I still haven't forgiven you lot for 1985! I like Urban75 as a whole - it's a beautifully strange place - and this happens to be the only non-league thread. So here I dwell, talking my own brand of bollocks.



Good for you Ron. One of the best times on my life was reporting on Enfield under Eddie McCluskey while watching the Stones on the sly... though I was once caught clicking my heels in the air in the car park at Southbury Road after we'd beaten the Es 1-0 in '83, just as the social club door swung open and Nicky ironton, Noel Ashford and the rest of the crew poured out. Quite hard to explain that one away


----------



## Ron Merlin (Mar 17, 2014)

Ha! Oops! You always did a good job for us in the Gazette. I never knew you preferred the 'dark side' - only found out fairly recently. Veh professional job you did.

Happy times


----------



## timparks (Mar 17, 2014)

timparks said:


> Just drop me an email, Mishi, and I'll outline the details. Yes, I'll send you a programme if you can"t get to the Vale for The Big One



By the way Mishi, I'd need your missive by Friday morning....


----------



## ska invita (Mar 17, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Erhun on the front page AND back page of the Non League Paper today - says Palace are interested. Also Luton and Wimbledon.


Sad news, but these things happen. How long has he been at Hamlet?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 17, 2014)

nice one mishi, drop urban75 a mention innit


----------



## timparks (Mar 17, 2014)

Ron Merlin said:


> Ha! Oops! You always did a good job for us in the Gazette. I never knew you preferred the 'dark side' - only found out fairly recently. Veh professional job you did.
> 
> Happy times



Last couple of times I've seen Towners v Wealdstone has been in the company of Tim Trew, whom you may recall reported on Enfield for the Gazette's opposition, the N London Weekly herald. Tim still lives in Enfield as did I until only last year. Not surprisingly I've got a soft spot for the club, especially since its reincarnation as ETFC a dozen years ago.


----------



## Balbi (Mar 17, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> nice one mishi, drop urban75 a mention innit



"The scummy underside of the glorious grail of football that is DHFC support"


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Mar 17, 2014)

ska invita said:


> Sad news, but these things happen. How long has he been at Hamlet?



He made his debut a few games into last season!


----------



## vornstyle76 (Mar 17, 2014)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> He made his debut a few games into last season!


It's actually weird to think I fell in love with Dulwich before he turned up. There's BE and AE.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 18, 2014)

Sounds like I missed a great hamlet day out, despite losing and the few niggles. 

Clapton also lost. But the atmosphere was great and the sun was shining. Made to feel very welcome by the clapton fans during and after the game. Even when myself and a few other Dulwich fans did a few of our chants down the pub at the end of the match 

Im up for going back but my blood still runs pink and blue


----------



## Champion_hill (Mar 18, 2014)

Bad news...

http://dhst.org.uk/asset-of-community-value-listing/

Hopefully it gets relisted.
I don't know how much difference it makes but it certainly can't hurt.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Mar 18, 2014)

timparks said:


> Last couple of times I've seen Towners v Wealdstone has been in the company of Tim Trew, whom you may recall reported on Enfield for the Gazette's opposition, the N London Weekly herald. Tim still lives in Enfield as did I until only last year. Not surprisingly I've got a soft spot for the club, especially since its reincarnation as ETFC a dozen years ago.



Another name from the past! I remember his reports in the Herald. In fact, for a couple of seasons around the time of the FA Cup 4th round replay, Conference and Trophy-winning seasons I kept both his and your reports in an EFC scrapbook. And Cherry Mosteshar's from the free paper. Still got'em too 

Nice of you to still hold us in your heart, although from what I've read on the Wealdstone forum you're regarded as being somewhat 'tainted with Enfield'. 

Good luck winning the league. And good luck to Dulwich too. I just want to stay up. Don't think I could bear Heybridge Swifts away again...


----------



## EDC (Mar 18, 2014)

I've always liked Wealdstone, in the mid-80's fanzine days, after a trip to Sportspages in Cambridge Circus I would end up with a bag of fanzines from clubs I had no affilitation with, Bradford, Celtic, Orient, others were those I really hated like Fulham & QPR but the reading material was great as it seemed everyone had some sort of beef with the running of their club so I could sympathize, it was the decade of less hatred between football fans of course and the love-in after the Valley Parade disaster, everyone except a few naughty in the nineties fellas had had enough of fighting.

Coming away with Champion Hill Street Blues was a bonus, you got to know everyone who was mentioned in it but the one other fanzine I always enjoyed was Wealdsone's "Elmslie Ender".  The impression I got was they were a passionately supported club, a bit of a Chelsea link which was nice for me with a good fairly recent history.  Non-League football was new to me in those days, I'd heard of a couple of clubs like Yeovil and Kettering for example due to their cup runs but never Wealdstone.  I went to the old ground for a home match before it was demolished.

I can't wait for the match against them, even more so after missing Maidstone last weekend.


----------



## all to nah (Mar 18, 2014)

I'd already been to Wealdstone this season - they've got a great section in their fanshop, where you can find a lot of old football books, programmes and fanzines for very human prices. It's worth having a look, I think.


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2014)

Ron Merlin said:


> I just want to stay up. Don't think I could bear Heybridge Swifts away again...


I don't know who they are but I'm liking the way they sound so wonderfully obscure.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Mar 18, 2014)

EDC said:


> ...after a trip to Sportspages in Cambridge Circus I would end up with a bag of fanzines from clubs I had no affilitation with



Did you ever pick up Talk of the Town End (my brother's fanzine), In Defence or The Green Traffic Lights Society? All Enfield ones. I know TOTE was in Sportspages as my brother was always in there. 

A new Town one has just been launched: On The Town. Traditionally silly - as you'd expect.


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2014)

Photos are up from Saturday. 
















BeerGate






WTFGate






More: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/03/...-3-4-at-maidstone-in-front-of-a-bumper-crowd/


----------



## Scutta (Mar 18, 2014)

Maidstone and Hornchurch losing but Bognor are winning


----------



## G Man (Mar 18, 2014)

Kingstonian also won away at Bury


----------



## Scutta (Mar 18, 2014)

its getting tight up there. Cant believe Maidstone lost to east thurrock.....


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2014)

Scutta said:


> its getting tight up there. Cant believe Maidstone lost to east thurrock.....


Probably knackered after their jammy win against us.


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2014)

That Hornchurch defeat is really good news for us.


----------



## pettyboy (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm looking overly happy in the Beergate photo...

Not guilty!


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 19, 2014)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> He made his debut a few games into last season!



He actually played in the pre-season games last year, but had to miss the first few league & cup games as we were still awaiting international clearance due to him playing in Turkey the previous season.  It took more than a month to come through, which potentially could have cost us the championship.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Mar 19, 2014)

Pink Panther said:


> He actually played in the pre-season games last year, but had to miss the first few league & cup games as we were still awaiting international clearance due to him playing in Turkey the previous season.  It took more than a month to come through, which potentially could have cost us the championship.


-

Luckily we had Carl Wilson-Denis in the meantime, so we were pretty much covered really.


----------



## Scrooge (Mar 19, 2014)

I remember Erhun made quite an impression on debut at Godalming by putting Wilson-Denis through on goal three times with exquisite through balls. He managed to fluff the first two before winning a pen on the third!


----------



## vornstyle76 (Mar 19, 2014)

Pink Panther said:


> He actually played in the pre-season games last year, but had to miss the first few league & cup games as we were still awaiting international clearance due to him playing in Turkey the previous season.  It took more than a month to come through, which potentially could have cost us the championship.


I remember thinking it was really exotic that we had a player who needed international clearance. Though incredibly frustrating as well cos he'd looked very exciting in the pre-season versus Palace.


----------



## sankara (Mar 20, 2014)

So, I'm really looking forward to Saturday. Especially after the corker of a game up at Enfield in November. I hope the Enfield fans show up in good numbers as those that I spoke to last time out were really very nice and they gave it a bit of a sing-song. It looks like we might be getting a little bit wet though. Also, with potentially only 9 more opportunities to see Erhun in pink and blue, it would be criminal to miss any more games this season!


----------



## Scutta (Mar 20, 2014)

sankara said:


> it would be criminal to miss any more games this season!



I have to miss this Saturday  im gutted.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Mar 20, 2014)

I can't sodding make it either! Seeing some friends we haven't seen in years.

Anyway, our fans will travel in numbers and make a fair bit of noise, you can be sure of that. I just hope it's being filmed. Hopefully The Cold End will be there.


----------



## sankara (Mar 20, 2014)

Ron Merlin said:


> I just hope it's being filmed. Hopefully The Cold End will be there.



So do I. I am always grateful to those who film (and photograpth) these games for the rest of us to enjoy. Above all though, they immortalised Ian Daly's Dialectic Destroying Cobra Morph which, as we all know, will prove to be the biggest game-changer in the world of football since the Cruyff turn.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 20, 2014)

stag do on saturday, couldn't persuade them all to come down the hamlet so i have to go paintballing instead. 

what's up next after that?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 20, 2014)

hmm, cant do hornchurch either.

wealdstone away on the 29th then.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 20, 2014)

it's right next to ruislip manor tube, that might be a go-er.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 20, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> it's right next to ruislip manor tube, that might be a go-er.


Do it. should be an awesome game and big crowd!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 20, 2014)

At a wedding on Saturday so no football for me this weekend.


----------



## G Man (Mar 20, 2014)

*Erhun joint top scorer in the Isthmian premier  (http://www.isthmian.co.uk/statistics.php)*

*Premier Division
NameTotalTeamBreakdown
Charles Moone27Hampton & RBGoal (24) Penalty (3)
Erhun Oztumer27Dulwich HamletGoal (17) Penalty (10)
George Purcell25AFC HornchurchGoal (22) Penalty (3)
Jefferson Louis24MargateGoal (21) Penalty (3)
Stefan Payne23AFC HornchurchGoal (23)
Ryan Moss22KingstonianGoal (21) Penalty (1)
Andre McCollin21KingstonianGoal (14) Penalty (7)
Frannie Collin20Maidstone UnitedGoal (18) Penalty (2)
John Sands20Canvey IslandGoal (20)
Terry Dodd20Bognor Regis TownGoal (18) Penalty (2)
Scott McGleish19WealdstoneGoal (18) Penalty (1)
Liam Hope17Enfield TownGoal (12) Penalty (5)
Neil Richmond17East Thurrock UnitedGoal (16) Penalty (1)
Zac Attwood17Maidstone UnitedGoal (13) Penalty (4)
Jake Reed15Lowestoft TownGoal (15)
*


----------



## G Man (Mar 20, 2014)

Er, that post is nowhere near as aesthetically pleasing as I had intended but you get the overall point. 27 goals from midfield (with a load of pressure penalties-the third goal v Enfield away followed by a mad celebration coming up to the fans in the net).


----------



## Joe K (Mar 21, 2014)

sankara said:


> So do I. I am always grateful to those who film (and photograpth) these games for the rest of us to enjoy. Above all though, they immortalised Ian Daly's Dialectic Destroying Cobra Morph which, as we all know, will prove to be the biggest game-changer in the world of football since the Cruyff turn.



I did a DDCM at football a couple of weeks ago. No lie. And a Cruyff turn the week before. However, tonight I turned completely shit and could barely even control the ball, which is great news for the supporters' team as I'm playing for them on Saturday morning.


----------



## Joe K (Mar 21, 2014)

G Man said:


> Er, that post is nowhere near as aesthetically pleasing as I had intended but you get the overall point. 27 goals from midfield (with a load of pressure penalties-the third goal v Enfield away followed by a mad celebration coming up to the fans in the net).



Soon I'll get round to writing my highly poetic account of Erhun's top 10 goals for Dulwich, which will include the one at Ramsgate last season which I was far too drunk to comprehend but was almost certainly amazing. The only thing he hasn't done, I think, is a Panenka penalty. Maybe he's saving it for the play-off final.


----------



## damon_th (Mar 21, 2014)

Ron Merlin said:


> ... Hopefully The Cold End will be there.


The Cold End will be there but not filming.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Mar 21, 2014)

damon_th said:


> The Cold End will be there but not filming.



Oh _arse_. To think I'm missing this just to see a Barnet fan! Arg


----------



## pompeydunc (Mar 21, 2014)

Going to the Brick Brewery in the railway arches by Peckham Rye station tomorrow pre-match. Will be there from 1pm. Do join me if you fancy a local ale before the local game with local people.

Dunc


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 21, 2014)

So did Dulwich Mishi do the article? Post it up here?


----------



## vornstyle76 (Mar 21, 2014)

Was thinking, if it's raining tomorrow we should perhaps take to the Toilets Opposite Stand.

Scutta's idea for an Ahmed Deen chant is pretty banging. To the tune of Rock Me Amadeus:

_Ahmed Deen, Ahmed Deen! Ahmed Deen!
Ahmed Deen, Ahmed Deen! Ahmed Deen!
Ahmed Deen, Ahmed Deen!
Oh oh oh, Ahmed Deen!
Come on and rock me Ahmed Deen!_


----------



## Joe K (Mar 22, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> Was thinking, if it's raining tomorrow we should perhaps take to the Toilets Opposite Stand.
> 
> Scutta's idea for an Ahmed Deen chant is pretty banging. To the tune of Rock Me Amadeus:
> 
> ...



Do you remember when the chants committee decided that Ahmed Deen should be celebrated by humming the music from the Pearl & Dean - cinema advertising people - advert really loud then just yelling 'Deen' at the end? It was one of the laughtershocks of G-Man's 'my mum only let me watch sequels' bombshell, but pretty funny in its own right too.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 22, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> So did Dulwich Mishi do the article? Post it up here?


 
Sort of! They asked me to do it by yesterday, & was going to, ooh er missus, knock one out last night. Checked my emails again at the end of my lunchbreak at work yesterday...and realised they wanted it by yesterday morning! So I quickly bashed one out & submitted it, so there will be something to read, but not as detailed, or as good, as I hoped it would be.

As for what's in it...well that would spoil the 'surprise' as it's for their programme next week, and I don't think it would be fair to 'pre-publish' it before that goes on sale at the game, & also I have no idea if & how they will edit it either.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 22, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> it's right next to ruislip manor tube, that might be a go-er.


 In the unlikely event that you're a 'tight git' like me & won't pay Boris's extortionate tube prices on the principle... I have an annual zones 1-3 travelcard, which includes all zones buses, but hate paying a small fortune to travel a few stops further on the tube. So if you have pass that goes up to zone three may i suggest a tube to Ealing Broadway, then there's a bus from outside there, bus stops on the right as you leave the station, can't recall the route number off the top of my head, that takes about half an hour & goes right past the main road, at the top of the one that leads to the ground.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 22, 2014)

EDC said:


> Reading through the Maidstone Forum, it would appear that beer chucking resulted in some unsavoury incidents during the league game prior between the two clubs.


 Yes, but Wealdstone have a 'traditional, angrier, old school' element of fans...that basically don't accept any old shit, and if you front them out they will stand their ground. In my opinion, nothing wrong with that, but that's not the sort of fans we have, really.

Why on earth should there be segregation at a non-league ground at our level, just because their fans try to incite away fans?


----------



## Onket (Mar 22, 2014)

I used to go everywhere on my zones 1-2 travelcard and just follow people through the gate if it was zone 3 onwards.


----------



## sankara (Mar 22, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> Going to the Brick Brewery in the railway arches by Peckham Rye station tomorrow pre-match. Will be there from 1pm. Do join me if you fancy a local ale before the local game with local people.
> 
> Dunc


I'll see you there


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 22, 2014)

Bringing a Chelsea mate today so we'll be in the bar early for the Chelsea Arsenal game. Then we'll watch some real football at 3pm


----------



## EDC (Mar 22, 2014)

I hope he's enjoying it as much as me.


----------



## Balbi (Mar 22, 2014)

Lodge


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2014)

2-1 half time. Our defending is awful but that was a wonder goal to take the lead again.


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2014)

2-2 after a fucking ridiculous equaliser from Enfield.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 22, 2014)

Fuck the ref.

The best thing about today - apart from Peter Adeniyi's wonder goal curled into the top corner from 25 yards - was the queue of people lined up to give the ref an earful after the final whistle. 6 seconds my arse.


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2014)

That ref. That fucking uptight  Satan-faced shitehawk beamed down from Planet Nitpick.


----------



## G Man (Mar 22, 2014)

I remember David James being penalised for the same 'offence' for Aston Villa v Arsenal in 1999. The referee that day booked Stan Collymore instead, despite him being in the Villa reserves in those days (I believe this fulfils G Man's obligatory 1990's football and Collymore reference for the benefit of Joe K)


----------



## Scutta (Mar 22, 2014)

shame about the result. But others sort of went our way...so not to bad and not another loss...

hope the Ahmed tune got blasted out if he played.

saw a couple if pics with the new banners looking forward to seeing them again in person.

how did the shaman play today?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 22, 2014)

Scutta said:


> shame about the result. But others sort of went our way...so not to bad and not another loss...
> 
> hope the Ahmed tune got blasted out if he played.
> 
> ...


Yes we sang Ahmed-eus.

New banners were all good.

The shaman wasn't really his best today. (Good to see he's playing rubbish so no-one will buy him at the end of the season.)


----------



## G Man (Mar 22, 2014)

Footage of fans from Lancaster City FC and players, management and officials from Ramsbottom United in violent scenes


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 22, 2014)

G Man said:


> Footage of fans from Lancaster City FC and players, management and officials from Ramsbottom United in violent scenes



"Please stop it! Do us all a favour! It's embarrassing lads!"



We don't fight at Dulwich. We just bum the opposition. (Ramsbottom?!)


----------



## G Man (Mar 22, 2014)

Jordan Clarke takes a train no longer

*hmmmm_* ‏@Jordan_clarke1  2h
Thanks to the @DulwichHamletFC fans for the MOM shield! Unfortunately I'm not at the club anymore but you lot are great and thanks


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 23, 2014)

G Man said:


> Footage of fans from Lancaster City FC and players, management and officials from Ramsbottom United in violent scenes



Ramsbottom are always trouble.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 23, 2014)

editor said:


>




what was this in aid of?


----------



## pompeydunc (Mar 23, 2014)

Scutta said:


> saw a couple if pics with the new banners looking forward to seeing them again in person.



Where are they posted?

What was your favourite ride today? ;-)


----------



## Scutta (Mar 23, 2014)

on your facebook wall

swarm was pretty good....although doesnt sound anywhere near as exciting or have the ups and downs as the roller coaster ride of champion hill yesterday.

cant wait til Tuesday now


----------



## pompeydunc (Mar 23, 2014)

Scutta said:


> on your facebook wall
> 
> swarm was pretty good....although doesnt sound anywhere near as exciting or have the ups and downs as the roller coaster ride of champion hill yesterday.
> 
> cant wait til Tuesday now



Oh yeah, one, but too close up. I'm hoping there will be one from further off during 2nd half...


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2014)

Scutta said:


> what was this in aid of?


Someone's voice squeaked when they were leading a chant so we all joined in.


----------



## pompeydunc (Mar 23, 2014)

editor said:


> Someone's voice squeaked when they were leading a chant so we all joined in.



Yeah, he sounded a right fuckwit!


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 23, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> In the unlikely event that you're a 'tight git' like me & won't pay Boris's extortionate tube prices on the principle... I have an annual zones 1-3 travelcard, which includes all zones buses, but hate paying a small fortune to travel a few stops further on the tube. So if you have pass that goes up to zone three may i suggest a tube to Ealing Broadway, then there's a bus from outside there, bus stops on the right as you leave the station, can't recall the route number off the top of my head, that takes about half an hour & goes right past the main road, at the top of the one that leads to the ground.



There are District and Piccadilly Line engineering works on sections of the line to the west of Central London next Saturday, so purely in terms of speed and convenience the best route will be via Baker Street on the Metroplitan Line.  Hopefully this linked map will work, although sometimes links for specific searches break:

http://www.tfl.gov.uk/tfl/livetravelnews/realtime/track.aspx?offset=6

If anyone has a Network Card you can also get a one third discount on a one day all zones Travelcard, which brings the price down to £5.90 if I remember rightly.


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 23, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> Going to the Brick Brewery in the railway arches by Peckham Rye station tomorrow pre-match. Will be there from 1pm. Do join me if you fancy a local ale before the local game with local people.
> 
> Dunc




I was going to go there before the game, but didn't have time in the end.  I went past to see where it was and was spotted by one of our supporters (Tony, a Villa fan) who lives in Blenheim Grove as I walked past his house!  He tells me they're due to get kicked out eventually as part of the controversial regeneration scheme fo Peckham Rye station.  Notices to vacate are expected to be served in the summer apparently.

I'll try to pop in there on Satruday week before the home game with Wingate & Finchley.


----------



## pompeydunc (Mar 23, 2014)

Pink Panther said:


> I was going to go there before the game, but didn't have time in the end.  I went past to see where it was and was spotted by one of our supporters (Tony, a Villa fan) who lives in Blenheim Grove as I walked past his house!  He tells me they're due to get kicked out eventually as part of the controversial regeneration scheme fo Peckham Rye station.  Notices to vacate are expected to be served in the summer apparently.
> 
> I'll try to pop in there on Satruday week before the home game with Wingate & Finchley.



Sorry to have missed you. The station area is going to be redeveloped, the consultation has been extended due to outrage at initial plans mentioned by your mate. Fortunately, this has been averted.

Good that area in front of station being opened up into a square. Key will be ensuring current businesses are not priced out by council through too high rents. Don't want a Costa and Tescos there. 

You can see more here http://www.peckhamvision.org/wiki/P...amvision.org/wiki/Peckham_Rye_Station_Gateway

The manager at Brick brewery wants to get his beer into clubhouse on matchdays. I hope he succeeds, as it's better than spitfire!


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2014)

Free film night on Friday:







The rise and fall of the New York Cosmos – free screening at Dulwich Hamlet FC, Friday 28th March 
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/03/...ening-at-dulwich-hamlet-fc-friday-28th-march/


----------



## timparks (Mar 23, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Sort of! They asked me to do it by yesterday, & was going to, ooh er missus, knock one out last night. Checked my emails again at the end of my lunchbreak at work yesterday...and realised they wanted it by yesterday morning! So I quickly bashed one out & submitted it, so there will be something to read, but not as detailed, or as good, as I hoped it would be.
> 
> As for what's in it...well that would spoil the 'surprise' as it's for their programme next week, and I don't think it would be fair to 'pre-publish' it before that goes on sale at the game, & also I have no idea if & how they will edit it either.



Actually, Urbanites, Mishi's done you proud with an excellent piece that required only minor tweaking.... Covering the Hamlet agony of the 2004 playoff through to today's title challenge and the parallels between wealdstone and dulwich. Four pages of Mishi fun including my own take on the mystic alchemy of the voodoo stick.... Be there and buy one! We're expecting close to a thousand so best to arrive early on Saturday


----------



## all to nah (Mar 23, 2014)

Does anyone of you know, why there're no new posters for the last home matches on this site?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 23, 2014)

all to nah said:


> Does anyone of you know, why there're no new posters for the last home matches on this site?



vornstyle76 does them - guess he's been busy with other stuff.


----------



## EDC (Mar 23, 2014)

Its due to the rise of the GIF.


----------



## Fingers (Mar 24, 2014)

Took my mate for the first time and he loved it.

Been drinking since kickoff yesterday so have to sober up a bit because it is Monday tomorrow.


I thought there was something missing within the rabble, people sounded a bit weary though that could be down to me. Anyways, it was a good day out


----------



## Scutta (Mar 24, 2014)

YO. Who's going tomorrow? Anyone up for meeting before? Going to get the train from fenchurch st and meet sankara there at around 17.15 and aim to get the 17.32 or 17.37 train.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 24, 2014)

These guys look like a fun bunch tomorrow then
Match fixing: 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/24363625
and
Phil Mitchells favourite team?


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2014)

Photos from Saturday's game:

















http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/03/...wn-courtesy-of-a-bizarre-refereeing-decision/


----------



## Champion_hill (Mar 24, 2014)

Scutta- Sounds good. Will it be Hamilton hall again or somewhere nearer to fenchurch? I am sure we will be given a heroes welcome for entertaining their punters on Thursday night.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 24, 2014)

Champion_hill said:


> Scutta- Sounds good. Will it be Hamilton hall again or somewhere nearer to fenchurch? I am sure we will be given a heroes welcome for entertaining their punters on Thursday night.



Yeah or Barred more likely!ha! 

I reckon meet atfenchurch station get on a train and have a couple of drinks and soak up the delights of hornchurch/upminster pubs....


----------



## sankara (Mar 24, 2014)

Scutta said:


> Yeah or Barred more likely!ha!
> 
> I reckon meet atfenchurch station get on a train and have a couple of drinks and soak up the delights of hornchurch/upminster pubs....


 I was reckoning the Crumpled Horn. It got recommended by someone before the previous aborted trip to Hornchurch.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 24, 2014)

Sounds perfec!


----------



## vornstyle76 (Mar 24, 2014)

Should just be able to get from the Hornchurch game to work in time. Will see about a pre-match drink. Apparently Wealdstone are expecting over a thousand on Saturday.


Fingers said:


> I thought there was something missing within the rabble, people sounded a bit weary though that could be down to me. Anyways, it was a good day out


Recently there has been such a gulf between home atmospheres and away atmospheres. The kind of boisterous ecstasy or dysphoria or grandstanding that is absolutely standard on away trips gets stared at in wry amusement - or even disapprovement! - at Champion Hill, unfortunately. I guess it's the Steve0 types diluting our more performative members.


vornstyle76 said:


> performative member


I don't think I've ever defined myself so exquisitely.


----------



## Onket (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm sure supporters of all (or at least most) clubs agree that away days are always better than home games.


----------



## Champion_hill (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah, the away atmosphere is definitely still there. I too blame stevo. I heard a rumour that Pompey dunc is having to shave his beard off this week through fear of being accused of terrorism.

Additionally, we seem to have more new fans every week at the moment (which is brilliant). I guess we need to find a way of getting some of them involved in the rabble (presuming they want to and aren't stevo's relatives).


----------



## Scutta (Mar 24, 2014)

tbf i wasn't there on sat but we may be getting ahead of ourselves... The team have just lost 4 on the bounce... Meaning the fans who aren't sing whatever, like we are in aways days may not join in .. Which is the natural reaction of most fans for every team esp when things are tight at the top etc.. I know they should just be pleased to be in the position we are in but people have short memories... And we do look so good most of the time people have got used to it and want more....coming into the last month of the season and a couple of results the hill will be bouncing again...


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2014)

Anyone fancy posting up details of the updates to the Dulwich Hamlet FC songbook?

That might get some of the new folks singing along.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 24, 2014)

well this one although may warrant a few more outings to see if it catches on



vornstyle76 said:


> Was thinking, if it's raining tomorrow we should perhaps take to the Toilets Opposite Stand.
> 
> Scutta's idea for an Ahmed Deen chant is pretty banging. To the tune of Rock Me Amadeus:
> 
> ...



and love this one.... 

aint no team like,
dulwich hamlet,
makes me happy,
Makes me feel this way etc  (although i think theres more of an intro to that one


----------



## vornstyle76 (Mar 24, 2014)

Scutta said:


> aint no team like,
> dulwich hamlet,
> makes me happy,
> Makes me feel this way etc  (although i think theres more of an intro to that one


i originally started it with "Now we're playing like the stars I hope this game will last forever"... Which seemed to tempt Fate a bit too much.


----------



## pettyboy (Mar 24, 2014)

Agree that the atmosphere at away games is usually better anyway but we often get the added bonus of a tin roof under our heads to create that extra noise. 

It was a bit flatter than usual at the Hill on Saturday though.


----------



## Onket (Mar 24, 2014)

I've got to say that this one-



vornstyle76 said:


> "Now we're playing like the stars I hope this game will last forever"...



Ah, ah, ah, ah, ah, ah, ahhhh,



Scutta said:


> aint no team like,
> dulwich hamlet,
> makes me happy,
> Makes me feel this way etc



has got to be The Best Football Song I have ever seen written down (typed out).

Hopefully I will be there to help you all sing it before long, too.


----------



## sankara (Mar 25, 2014)

To the tune of Karma Chameleon:

Dulwich Dulwich Dulwich Dulwich Dulwich Dulwich Ham-let
We're pink and blue, pink and blue-ue-ue-ue
Loving would be easy if your colours were pink and blue
Pink and blue, pink and blue-ue-ue-ue


----------



## sankara (Mar 25, 2014)

To the tune of Upside Down by Diana Ross:

Upside down...... Ian Daly
Inside out.. and ... Ian Daly
Upside down you're turning me, Ian Daly, Ian Daly
'Round and 'round you're turning me, Ian Daly, Ian Daly


----------



## Scutta (Mar 25, 2014)

sankara said:


> To the tune of Upside Down by Diana Ross:
> 
> Upside down...... Ian Daly
> Inside out.. and ... Ian Daly
> ...



OOOOOHHHHH! 
Ian Daly's gravy 
He wore the G-mans Hat
And when he saw the conference south
He said Im having that!
OOOOOOH............and repeat for ages


----------



## sankara (Mar 25, 2014)

Boyer, Boyer
He's Mathieu Boyer
When they attack, he's at the back
He's Mathieu Boyer


----------



## sankara (Mar 25, 2014)

It never caught on but I'm going to see if I can somehow inflict this on the songbook and reintroduce the idea to the rabble. 'Cos I loved it. To the tune of Oh Bondage, Up Yours! by X-Ray Spex (Poly Styrene was from Brixton too)

Oh Tooting! Up yours!
Oh Tooting! No more!


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2014)

Songbook updated!

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/10/dulwich-hamlet-fc-songbook-the-great-chants-from-champion-hill/


----------



## Scutta (Mar 25, 2014)

sankara said:


> It never caught on but I'm going to see if I can somehow inflict this on the songbook and reintroduce the idea to the rabble. 'Cos I loved it. To the tune of Oh Bondage, Up Yours! by X-Ray Spex (Poly Styrene was from Brixton too)
> 
> Oh Tooting! Up yours!
> Oh Tooting! No more!



I think we need to get a few more lyrics in....for it to catch on.... sure we can do that tonight....


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 25, 2014)

Scutta said:


> I think we need to get a few more lyrics in....for it to catch on.... sure we can do that tonight....


 
Yeah, it doesn't really work on it's own IMO.


----------



## Balbi (Mar 25, 2014)

Some people say football fans should be seen and not heard

Well I say, OH FA, UP YOURS!


----------



## sankara (Mar 25, 2014)

Balbi said:


> Some people say football fans should be seen and not heard
> 
> Well I say, OH FA, UP YOURS!



Black and white, Mitcham
Beat them 'til they lose
They're gonna be the victims
Of pink and blue

Oh Tooting! Up yours!
Oh Tooting! No more!


----------



## sankara (Mar 25, 2014)

It feels a bit weird though because the message from _Oh Bondage_ is quite a serious one and I wouldn't want to be seen as trivialising the matter.


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 25, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> Sorry to have missed you. The station area is going to be redeveloped, the consultation has been extended due to outrage at initial plans mentioned by your mate. Fortunately, this has been averted.
> 
> Good that area in front of station being opened up into a square. Key will be ensuring current businesses are not priced out by council through too high rents. Don't want a Costa and Tescos there.
> 
> ...



That sounds promising.  The aforementioned Tony told me about the trebling of rents and likelihood of bringing in the Costa/Starbuck type businesses, so if there's a good chance of that being blocked great!

It would be great to have some genuinely local beers in the clubhouse, whether Brick or Clarkshaws perhaps?  (Not a massive fan of Clarkshaws myself, being unfined and a bit on the malty side for my taste, although being brewed in East Dulwich I feel duty bound to drink it where possible!)  

On Saturday I had a post-match pint of Brixton Brewery's Windrush Stout in the EDT, and very nice it was too.  I didn't realise they were brewing cask as well as bottled beers.  And it seems their microbrewery is open on a similar basis to the Brick one, noon-4pm Saturdays:

http://brixtonbrewery.com/?page_id=2


----------



## pettyboy (Mar 25, 2014)

To the tune of 'Back to the Grill Again' by MC Serch

Back to the hill again, the hill again
Back to the hill again, the hill again


----------



## Christian Burt (Mar 25, 2014)

I'd say, just for now, we have enough songs. Having too many at one time can have an negative effect. Like wives of a mythical King, we must pluck each song delicately - these are ripe succulent fruits, not mere apples.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 25, 2014)

Christian Burt Welcome!!! Are you making the trip tonight?


----------



## Christian Burt (Mar 25, 2014)

Scutta said:


> Christian Burt Welcome!!! Are you making the trip tonight?


I'm 90% to make it dude, especially as I cannot go Wealdstone due to other plans that day


----------



## Scutta (Mar 25, 2014)

Christian Burt said:


> I'm 90% to make it dude, especially as I cannot go Wealdstone due to other plans that day



shame about Wealdstone but hopefully see you there tonight! If your getting train we are aiming to be at fenchurch st for about 17.20 and get either 17.32 or 17.37....


----------



## SDE (Mar 25, 2014)

I think we're in same boat too - coming tonight, esp as can't make Wealdstone.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 25, 2014)

See you tonight then!


----------



## Balbi (Mar 25, 2014)

ARGH, still at work


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2014)

I wish I could make this, but I've got to sort out a charity gig in Brixton for Friday and it's even more important than the Hamlet. 

Can anyone take pics for a BBuzz report please?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 25, 2014)

Erhun on the bench.

Taste of next year I suppose...


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2014)

We're 0-1 down still.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 25, 2014)

1-1!


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2014)

Loads info here: 
http://www.footballwebpages.co.uk/match/25197


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh, and Phil's back in goal according to that page.


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2014)

I've not seem this site before and it's ace. 
http://www.footballwebpages.co.uk/isthprem

If the results stay the same we - amazingly - are in 2nd place!


----------



## EDC (Mar 25, 2014)

I wish we had Hornchurch's No.7.

We could sing, "Hey Mister Tembeson Eyong, score a goal for me".........


----------



## EDC (Mar 25, 2014)

90 mins. Time for the predictable Hornchurch winner.

Not.  

Phew!


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2014)

So Billericay held Maidstone 3-3 and Bognor drew 0-0 at home to Kingstonian. Handy for us.


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2014)

EDC said:


> 90 mins. Time for the predictable Hornchurch winner.


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2014)

1-1. GREAT result!


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2014)

Scores on the doors:


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 25, 2014)

Not a bad result.


----------



## wozzakeepsFCUM (Mar 25, 2014)

editor said:


> I've not seem this site before and it's ace.
> http://www.footballwebpages.co.uk/isthprem
> 
> If the results stay the same we - amazingly - are in 2nd place!


It's a great site http://www.footballwebpages.co.uk/northprem


Looks like you're on for the playoffs now - good luck.


----------



## G Man (Mar 26, 2014)

Would love to see Lowestoft and Kingstonian slip away to ensure a play-off place. Nobody in the top 7 is going away easily but I fear for K's as in January, after their (immoral) victory vs us, they were top and now they are 6th. Their loss, our gain. We need a win soon though to halt the rut but I'd take a point against Wealdstone. Fortunately the top 7 have several games vs each other and will drop points guaranteed. 
April is a lot less tough for us. Anyway, it'll be a great run in.


----------



## Onket (Mar 26, 2014)

Who play in the division above? Hope I'm not tempting fate by asking that. Apologies to the superstitious!


----------



## Scutta (Mar 26, 2014)

editor said:


> I've not seem this site before and it's ace.
> http://www.footballwebpages.co.uk/isthprem
> 
> If the results stay the same we - amazingly - are in 2nd place!



You've obviously been missing out! It gets worryingly addictive if you cant make a game think I got RSI from pressing refresh on Saturday!



editor said:


> I wish I could make this, but I've got to sort out a charity gig in Brixton for Friday and it's even more important than the Hamlet.
> 
> Can anyone take pics for a BBuzz report please?



err I thought about it then realised my phone was crap and I'm even crapper... this was the only vaguely decent one I got without being shaky cos I was singing to much

edit: it wont let me upload it but don't worry it was really shit... you needed binoculars anyway... we weren't even able to stand behind the goals you ended up like 40m away if you tried to

I'm sure someone else got a few.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 26, 2014)

Onket said:


> Who play in the division above? Hope I'm not tempting fate by asking that. Apologies to the superstitious!



Basingstoke Bath City Bishop's  Boreham  Bromley Chelmsford Concord Dorchester Dover Eastbourne Eastleigh
Ebbsfleet Farnborough Gosport Havant Hayes & Yeading Maidenhead Staines Sutton Tonbridge Weston Whitehawk


----------



## pettyboy (Mar 26, 2014)

Scutta said:


> Basingstoke Bath City Bishop's  Boreham  Bromley Chelmsford Concord Dorchester Dover Eastbourne Eastleigh
> Ebbsfleet Farnborough Gosport Havant Hayes & Yeading Maidenhead Staines Sutton Tonbridge Weston Whitehawk



A notable absence of Oyster card away days...


----------



## Scutta (Mar 26, 2014)

pettyboy said:


> A notable absence of Oyster card away days...



although a few nice weekend away days!


----------



## sankara (Mar 26, 2014)

Thoughts on last night:

One of the Hornchurch coaches came up to me just before kick off and asked why Erhun wasn't playing and made a half-joking comment about them planning to have four markers on him. It seems that all teams now see their strategy against us as if you stop Erhun, you stop Dulwich. I think in a perverse way it helped us that he didn't start last night although the rumours circulating were that he was being punished for turning up late tonight. Essentially Hornchurch's goal was a freak, it was superbly taken but after it I really felt that Okoye and Chewy stepped up and nullified the threat from Payne. I can't remember any clear-cut chances they had, even the goal itself came out of nowhere. I wish we'd signed him.

Second half we bossed it, and the late introduction of Erhun confused Hornchurch no end. I think that the long-ball game we played baffled them a bit too. I suppose there was no other way of playing on that pitch though, it was so uneven. The boys look like they're playing with a bit of confidence again. It's not a coincidence that Phil is back in nets.

The rabble were superb last night, as we nearly always are away from home.


----------



## sankara (Mar 26, 2014)

pettyboy said:


> A notable absence of Oyster card away days...



I count 3, with 1 of them - Bromley - likely to be promoted.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 26, 2014)

sankara said:


> I count 3, with 1 of them - Bromley - likely to be promoted.


 
Plus Wealdstone who look nailed on now.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 26, 2014)

sankara said:


> Thoughts on last night:
> 
> One of the Hornchurch coaches came up to me just before kick off and asked why Erhun wasn't playing and made a half-joking comment about them planning to have four markers on him. It seems that all teams now see their strategy against us as if you stop Erhun, you stop Dulwich.


 
I wasn't there last night but one thing I've noticed in the last couple of games is that when it's not going so well the others tend to look to him a bit more, and maybe pass it to him when there's a better ball on. So when playing well if the opposition target him it's OK because it makes more space for others, but I think it plays into their hands a bit when things aren't happening.


----------



## Onket (Mar 26, 2014)

Scutta said:


> Basingstoke Bath City Bishop's  Boreham  Bromley Chelmsford Concord Dorchester Dover Eastbourne Eastleigh
> Ebbsfleet Farnborough Gosport Havant Hayes & Yeading Maidenhead Staines Sutton Tonbridge Weston Whitehawk


I'll see you at Gosport & Havant then, at least.


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 26, 2014)

sankara said:


> I count 3, with 1 of them - Bromley - likely to be promoted.


 
It's actually just two at the moment:  Bromley and Sutton, one or both of whom may be promoted.

Hayes & Yeading are currently groundsharing at Woking, and will be groundsharing at Maidenhead for the start of next season.  They are hoping to redevelop the old Yeading ground and to move in there some time during next season, but it's on an industrial estate between Hayes and Southall and a good 30 minutes walk from either station, and over ten minutes walk from the nearest bus stops on the Uxbridge Road.  As you say Wealdstone are looking nailed on to be there next season.

I've been to most of the grounds in the past and I'd say as a whole the division is less appealing than our current one from an "awayday" point of view.  Basingstoke, Havant and Borehamwood are among the places I was hoping never to have to revisit before I die!

Regarding last night's results:  generally helpful, but Lowestoft's 7-0 win looks a bit ominous.  They've slipped under the radar a bit this season ever since we turned them over on the opening day, but they've been losing play off finalists for the last three seasons.  It's essential that we finish ahead of them as I don't fancy having to go there for an away play off game.


----------



## sankara (Mar 26, 2014)

Pink Panther said:


> It's essential that we finish ahead of them as I don't fancy having to go there for an away play off game.



Yeah, not keen on another trip to Lowestoft, it was pretty miserable last time out. If we did though, April/May would certainly be nicer than 21st of December.


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2014)

I'd be happy with a late autumn Saturday trip to Lowestoft!


----------



## Lucy Fur (Mar 26, 2014)

Not a bad result, getting a point away from home against a pretty solid side. It was nice to claw our way back into the game and get the equaliser, rather than throwing away a lead. We might want to think about how we present ourselves though, as one person from their forums had this to say about us:

_"Quite like these people but not surprising really as this was Margaret thatchers constituency,lovely lady who hated lazy lefty fckwits"_


----------



## Scutta (Mar 26, 2014)

Lucy Fur said:


> Not a bad result, getting a point away from home against a pretty solid side. It was nice to claw our way back into the game and get the equaliser, rather than throwing away a lead. We might want to think about how we present ourselves though, as one person from their forums had this to say about us:
> 
> _"Quite like these people but not surprising really as this was Margaret thatchers constituency,lovely lady who hated lazy lefty fckwits"_




haha I'm not sure what they mean? they seemed like a good bunch .....had some loud vocal support which was nice to hear for a change...


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 26, 2014)

time for a makeover i guess.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 26, 2014)

Phil being back i think is a HUGE boost.... even though we didnt have the usual back four, with Peter playing on the right (who I thought was fantastic btw).. the defence looked much more organised and solid. This is so important now going into an "easier" run of games not to let silly goals that cost us three points.


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2014)

Phil makes a massive difference to the team. It's not just about his ability, it's a lot to do with his presence.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 26, 2014)

Christian Burt said:


> I'd say, just for now, we have enough songs. Having too many at one time can have an negative effect. Like wives of a mythical King, we must pluck each song delicately - these are ripe succulent fruits, not mere apples.


 Too many songs confuses people to be honest, some work, some don't. Trial & error I suppose. it should be quality more important than quantity. No such thing as 'too many songs', but there are clearly some that work better than others, and i wouldn't really like to see more songs just for the sake of us being 'wacky'.'alternative', whatever. It's all very well having a good laugh with an 'in-crowd' of a few mates, but...we are there to support the team and gee them up, so the more popular ones MUST be sung...as that's what fans do...get behind the team.

And also how often you sing them during a game, my personal viewpoint is that short bursts, more frequent, are more effective. Apart from 'pinkarmy/blue army' 'we are the pink and blue army' sort of thing, to carry one tune on for longer loses it's effectiveness, as it tires vocal chords, whereas brief resting in between tunes, and differing ones uses different muscles(?-don't know the medical term!) when singing. Also, the lengthy 'Gavin Rose's Pink and Blue army' I think, should really only be sung toward the end of the game, as our 'signing off' win, lose or draw. And once started should be continued.

I thought last night the support was again superb, but drifted off toward the last ten minutes, as people started drifting a yard or two apart. To be effective we need that 'singing solidarity' of standing together, and if we are fortunate enough to be away where there is a roof, then we need to maximise the accoustics by all being under it, rather than some at the front, where the sound from the singing isn't as effective.

Anyway that's my take, I'm sure some of you will disagree. bottom line is I just find a lot of the new stuff awkward to learn, as i'm not really into music, so am at a bit of a disadvantage to start with, compared to the rest of you... ;-)


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 26, 2014)

Christian Burt said:


> I'm 90% to make it dude, especially as I cannot go Wealdstone due to other plans that day


 So what was your ten per cent excuse? ;-)


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 26, 2014)

wozzakeepsFCUM said:


> It's a great site http://www.footballwebpages.co.uk/northprem
> 
> 
> Looks like you're on for the playoffs now - good luck.


 
i think you're not looking at the same league table as me...play-offs for us could well not be decided until the last day of the season, and we could just as easily be one of those to drop out of the places for them...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 26, 2014)

pettyboy said:


> A notable absence of Oyster card away days...


 Erm....that's because it's called Conference SOUTH, not Conference south-east corner of the country & London area! ;-)


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 26, 2014)

"I think in a perverse way it helped us that he didn't start last night although the rumours circulating were that he was being punished for turning up late tonight."

He wasn't late...he was on the team coach, he's carrying an injury, and has been for several weeks, as I understand it. He's not fully fit.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 26, 2014)

Scutta said:


> haha I'm not sure what they mean? they seemed like a good bunch .....had some loud vocal support which was nice to hear for a change...


When she was in power Thatcher owned one o those big new build gated properties along Dulwich Common, not far from Dulwich College. Apparently she didn't stay there much, as it was a security nightmare, and (possibly, an urban rumour!) she didn't like driving to and from there from Downing Street, as she didn't like seeing so many black people, or something like that!

Wherever I went, all over the country, when I told people that i support Dulwich Hamlet I'd be met with the comment "Isn't that where Maggie's from?" to which I'd retort: "No that's the posh bit in the Village. Our ground is by the council estates in East Dulwich, which is in between Brixton & Peckham"...at which point their jaws would invariably drop...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 26, 2014)

editor said:


> Phil makes a massive difference to the team. It's not just about his ability, it's a lot to do with his presence.


 Hope he's it or Saturday. He took a knock fairly late in the second half, which needed several minutes of treatment. Not his shoulder, as he was limping in the bar afterwards. Fingers crossed it's not too bad...


----------



## Scutta (Mar 26, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> When she was in power Thatcher owned one o those big new build gated properties along Dulwich Common, not far from Dulwich College. Apparently she didn't stay there much, as it was a security nightmare, and (possibly, an urban rumour!) she didn't like driving to and from there from Downing Street, as she didn't like seeing so many black people, or something like that!
> 
> Wherever I went, all over the country, when I told people that i support Dulwich Hamlet I'd be met with the comment "Isn't that where Maggie's from?" to which I'd retort: "No that's the posh bit in the Village. Our ground is by the council estates in East Dulwich, which is in between Brixton & Peckham"...at which point their jaws would invariably drop...



yeah i know ha I was talking more about the lefty lazy fuckwits bit... 

Does sound like an urban rumour although wouldn't be surprised... and it probably should be re told as fact...


----------



## colacubes (Mar 26, 2014)

As a casual observer of this thread (hoping I'll get to a game before the end of the season), I'd just like you all to know that I've had "Upside down, Ian Daly" in my head for the last 48 hours


----------



## Scutta (Mar 26, 2014)

colacubes said:


> As a casual observer of this thread (hoping I'll get to a game before the end of the season), I'd just like you all to know that I've had "Upside down, Ian Daly" in my head for the last 48 hours



I spend all my time now muttering dulwich songs to myself as I go about my everyday life.... you'll get used to it and in the end come to appreciate it and in fact it will actually add something to your life a sense of purpose, enjoyment and general relief from the drudgery of normal life.. that's if you can deal with all the odd looks from people in iceland while dancing and singing to yourself

Will we get a mrs mills band performance of any dulwich songs one day?


----------



## Onket (Mar 26, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> When she was in power Thatcher owned one o those big new build gated properties along Dulwich Common, not far from Dulwich College. Apparently she didn't stay there much, as it was a security nightmare, and (possibly, an urban rumour!) she didn't like driving to and from there from Downing Street, as she didn't like seeing so many black people, or something like that!
> 
> Wherever I went, all over the country, when I told people that i support Dulwich Hamlet I'd be met with the comment "Isn't that where Maggie's from?" to which I'd retort: "No that's the posh bit in the Village. Our ground is by the council estates in East Dulwich, which is in between Brixton & Peckham"...at which point their jaws would invariably drop...


She was from Grantham anyway, irrespective of where she may or may not have lived for a while.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 26, 2014)

Scutta said:


> I spend all my time now muttering dulwich songs to myself as I go about my everyday life.... you'll get used to it and in the end come to appreciate it and in fact it will actually add something to your life a sense of purpose, enjoyment and general relief from the drudgery of normal life.. that's if you can deal with all the odd looks from people in iceland while dancing and singing to yourself
> 
> Will we get a mrs mills band performance of any dulwich songs one day?



I'm guessing it's inevitable at some stage


----------



## Scutta (Mar 26, 2014)

colacubes said:


> I'm guessing it's inevitable at some stage



Like communism


----------



## sankara (Mar 26, 2014)

colacubes said:


> As a casual observer of this thread (hoping I'll get to a game before the end of the season), I'd just like you all to know that I've had "Upside down, Ian Daly" in my head for the last 48 hours



You can even listen to vornstyle's original interpretation if you want.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 26, 2014)

sankara said:


> You can even listen to vornstyle's original interpretation if you want.



That is extraordinary


----------



## wozzakeepsFCUM (Mar 26, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> i think you're not looking at the same league table as me...play-offs for us could well not be decided until the last day of the season, and we could just as easily be one of those to drop out of the places for them...


I'm an FC United fan so posted that league as we went top last night for the first time (although will probably go back down to second tonight).

Went to your game away at Lewes as I was nearby and wanted to see what the Hamlet was like (after hearing and reading good reports on here).  Will try and get to a home game before the end of the season.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 26, 2014)

wozzakeepsFCUM said:


> I'm an FC United fan so posted that league as we went top last night for the first time (although will probably go back down to second tonight).
> 
> Went to your game away at Lewes as I was nearby and wanted to see what the Hamlet was like (after hearing and reading good reports on here).  Will try and get to a home game before the end of the season.



Great meeting you at Lewes! Come down .....we'll be back to winning ways soon.....


----------



## wozzakeepsFCUM (Mar 26, 2014)

Scutta said:


> Great meeting you at Lewes! Come down .....we'll be back to winning ways soon.....


Was great meeting everyone too.  I'll try and get to the game on the 5th as I'm not at FC that day.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 26, 2014)

sensible purchase? I think so...


----------



## vornstyle76 (Mar 26, 2014)

editor said:


> I've not seem this site before and it's ace.
> http://www.footballwebpages.co.uk/isthprem
> 
> If the results stay the same we - amazingly - are in 2nd place!


Have you seen the 'Predicted Final Table' feature? http://www.footballwebpages.co.uk/isthprem/league?sort=predicted Obviously a load of simplistic algorithmic nonsense, but fun nonetheless.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 26, 2014)

so was thinking for Saturday and the trip up there I am going to head to the albert in Brixton for a couple then get tube to the game.... If anyone wants to join me and get a good group of people for the tube up there then please join  might even bump into some premiership fans again


----------



## sankara (Mar 27, 2014)

Scutta said:


> so was thinking for Saturday and the trip up there I am going to head to the albert in Brixton for a couple then get tube to the game.... If anyone wants to join me and get a good group of people for the tube up there then please join  might even bump into some premiership fans again


I'm meeting a mate who lives in Ruislip at the Wetherspoons next to Ruislip Manor station at 1. He's gonna come to his first football game. He hates football. Happy days.


----------



## sankara (Mar 27, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> "I think in a perverse way it helped us that he didn't start last night although the rumours circulating were that he was being punished for turning up late tonight."
> 
> He wasn't late...he was on the team coach, he's carrying an injury, and has been for several weeks, as I understand it. He's not fully fit.



I thought the alleged lateness sounded very un-Erhun like. He seems to be the model (semi) professional. He did look quite bright though when he came on. Does anyone know the nature of the injury? Also, anyone heard any news on Phil?


----------



## sankara (Mar 27, 2014)

sankara said:


> Also, anyone heard any news on Phil?


What an egotist! I'm quoting myself! Anyway, I just read this from the other forum.


----------



## Christian Burt (Mar 27, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> So what was your ten per cent excuse? ;-)


 I know! Unfortunately I've had a tummy bug that my the end of each work day I have felt a bit drained. Can't be at Wealdstone as long term plans, but back Tuesday.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 27, 2014)

sankara said:


> I'm meeting a mate who lives in Ruislip at the Wetherspoons next to Ruislip Manor station at 1. He's gonna come to his first football game. He hates football. Happy days.



fancy meeting in south london at 12 and head up then?


----------



## sankara (Mar 27, 2014)

Scutta said:


> fancy meeting in south london at 12 and head up then?


sounds like a plan


----------



## Scutta (Mar 27, 2014)

sankara said:


> sounds like a plan


BOOOM 
I just bought a pink and blue union jack…. The price was £6.66 I had to Satan told me to....hopefully it will arrive in time for Saturday


----------



## vornstyle76 (Mar 27, 2014)

It's just occured to me: WE'RE MATHEMATICALLY SAFE FROM RELEGATION!!! Party time on Saturday. I'll bring the Babycham.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 28, 2014)

see you all on Saturday - hopefully with my new flag!


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2014)

Woohoo!


----------



## Balbi (Mar 28, 2014)

Another away day? Yes  Scutta, when and where!


----------



## Scutta (Mar 28, 2014)

albert 12? Then head up


----------



## bacterium (Mar 28, 2014)

weather looks good, I might walk there!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 28, 2014)

sadly i can;'t make it _again_


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 28, 2014)

Scutta said:


> albert 12? Then head up



See you there


----------



## Lucy Fur (Mar 28, 2014)

Scutta said:


> albert 12? Then head up


Yep, I'm in for this too.


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm going to be heading up later on account of doing a charity gig at the Dogstar that I'm probably not going to get out of until 530am.

This looks to be a decent route for me:


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2014)

Or maybe this:


----------



## G Man (Mar 28, 2014)

From a Wealdstone fan on the other forum:

"Deadly,
I see you've registered on the Dulwich froum. Good, saves me a job as the powers suggested I go on there are tell them how welcome they'll be.

So, if i could be so bold, could go post up that sentiment please, telling them that there's a happy hour between 12.30 and 1.30 with all pints at £2.50.
In the cellar currently we have 1 cask of Lakeland Stunner which should go tonight. 
We then have 3 casks of Robinsons ‘Hoptimum Prime’ (ABV 4.1%).
When this is gone we have 3 of Butcombe Bitter (4.0%)
All backed up with our resident Youngs Bitter (3.7%) as well as your usual lagery delights. That we've live football (Premier League, boo) for those that are interested."


----------



## Christian Burt (Mar 28, 2014)

G Man said:


> From a Wealdstone fan on the other forum:
> 
> "Deadly,
> I see you've registered on the Dulwich froum. Good, saves me a job as the powers suggested I go on there are tell them how welcome they'll be.
> ...


That is a great post G Man. I'm rather pissed off to be missing this one, my DHFC life has been poor the last 4-6 weeks (albeit out of my control). Fans should be made to feel welcome wherever they go and Hamlet have pretty much the best away day fans around.


----------



## Christian Burt (Mar 28, 2014)

Avatars: for anyone new to DHFC, my Avatar is probably the most natural footballer I have ever seen at Dulwich Hamelt: Joe Odegbami. He had the athletic ability of a racehorse and the skills of Erhun.


----------



## G Man (Mar 28, 2014)

On the Wealdstone forum there seems to be a long thread building up the game which is mostly positive but there is some anti-Dulwich fan sentiment also expressed through their idea of satire. Hopefully a good day won't be ruined tomorrow by a few idiots who "want some" for believing that we want top gear banned. Hopefully it will be another great Dulwich away with a performance to rival the one at Maidstone two weeks but but with a more positive result. So here's to lots of singing, a bit of drunkennness (or a Pepsi rush for you non-drinkers) and general merriment amongst an expected strong away turnout.

Ain't no team like, Dulwich Hamlet, makes ne happy, makes me feel this way...


----------



## G Man (Mar 28, 2014)

It's great to finally see the Burt here (master football songwriter extroadinaire). I keep trying to join the other forum but it won't let me. Alas, my asinine warblings are exclusive property here.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 28, 2014)

G Man said:


> From a Wealdstone fan on the other forum:
> 
> "Deadly,
> I see you've registered on the Dulwich froum. Good, saves me a job as the powers suggested I go on there are tell them how welcome they'll be.
> ...


 
Is that in the club bar?


----------



## G Man (Mar 28, 2014)

It doesn't make that clear but I would assume so. Their is also this:

FAO Deadly/ Dulwich fans: It's also good local knowledge that the mad March meal deal combo is still happening for this game and v Billericay. Match ticket, a programme and a pre ordered half time pint for £15. 
From the pop up bar near the entrance don't look for the huge advertising board -there isn't one - but seek out the shifty looking bloke trying to be inconspicuous -that'll either be me , Ranos or Mik Hyde.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 28, 2014)

i love that post.


FUCKIN TELL 'EM 'OW WELCOME THEY ARE, FUCKIN LET 'EM KNOW WE'LL FUCKIN AVE EM (in the bar for happy hour and cheap pints and making friends).

I love the non-leagues man, this is where the love is.

except at kingstonian, obv.


----------



## timparks (Mar 28, 2014)

G Man said:


> It doesn't make that clear but I would assume so. Their is also this:
> 
> FAO Deadly/ Dulwich fans: It's also good local knowledge that the mad March meal deal combo is still happening for this game and v Billericay. Match ticket, a programme and a pre ordered half time pint for £15.
> From the pop up bar near the entrance don't look for the huge advertising board -there isn't one - but seek out the shifty looking bloke trying to be inconspicuous -that'll either be me , Ranos or Mik Hyde.


 
 Never mind Deadly! I am authorised to promote our excellent bars at the Vale - great beers, low prices, live football, club memorabilia on the walls, terrific environment with lots of friendly Stones fans to mingle with. And yes, we are friendly! There are no Wealdstone fans who 'wantsum' (the Raider was simply an ironic hologram) and I'm looking forward to some great banter and songs from both ends of the ground (for a change).
Don't miss that ground entry, pre-ordered half time pint and award-winning programme for £15 - even better tomorrow with Mishi's article and lots of right-on stuff.
Wetherspoons? Pish! That could be anytown. Ruislip is now home of Wealdstone and that what's makes it a special place. Look forward to welcoming you all tomorrow...


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2014)

Does The Fearsome Wealdstone Raider still attend games?

Be good to know, just in case I suddenly decide I 'wantsum'.


----------



## Joe K (Mar 28, 2014)

Think I'm coming tomorrow but I've taken a temporary vow of sobriety as I've got so much bloody work on. I'll be the one on the lime and sodas. I'll be the sulking one.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Mar 28, 2014)

Good luck Saturday, and watch out for inflatable icepicks!


----------



## sankara (Mar 28, 2014)

Ron Merlin said:


> Good luck Saturday, and watch out for inflatable icepicks!


I might bring an inflatable Trotsky


----------



## sankara (Mar 28, 2014)

Scutta said:


> albert 12? Then head up


I'll head up before that I think. See you at Wetherspoons.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 28, 2014)

sankara said:


> I might bring an inflatable Trotsky


 
I'm pretty sure I saw Inflatable Trotsky at Reading Festival in the early 90s.


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Mar 28, 2014)

G Man said:


> It's great to finally see the Burt here (master football songwriter extroadinaire). I keep trying to join the other forum but it won't let me. Alas, my asinine warblings are exclusive property here.



Why won't it let you join?


----------



## vornstyle76 (Mar 28, 2014)

But... but... we DO want to ban Topgear.

I wouldn't worry about Wealdstone. Do you remember that guy on twitter during the home game accusing us of being a bunch of middle class hipsters... who turned out to have a likely £100k+ 'Director' job at BSkyB? I'm still chuckling about that. Laughable muppet. In my mind this is now their typical fan: utterly comfortable middle-aged chartered surveyors with semi-detached three bedroom houses who accuse twentysomethings in precarious employment of being posh during their weekly 90 minute pretend-to-be-salt-of-the-earth sessions. Any mild anger they display is probably just sexual frustration. I hope their mouths are wide enough for my EIGHT INCH COCK OF JUSTICE tomorrow.


----------



## Joe K (Mar 28, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> But... but... we DO want to ban Topgear.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about Wealdstone. Do you remember that guy on twitter during the home game accusing us of being a bunch of middle class hipsters... who turned out to have a likely £100k+ 'Director' job at BSkyB? I'm still chuckling about that. Laughable muppet. In my mind this is now their typical fan: utterly comfortable middle-aged chartered surveyors with semi-detached three bedroom houses who accuse twentysomethings in precarious employment of being posh during their weekly 90 minute pretend-to-be-salt-of-the-earth sessions. Any mild anger they display is probably just sexual frustration. I hope their mouths are wide enough for my EIGHT INCH COCK OF JUSTICE tomorrow.



A rhetorical strategy I call 'Faragism' these days. Tempted to bring my payslips.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Mar 28, 2014)

Joe K said:


> A rhetorical strategy I call 'Faragism' these days. Tempted to bring my payslips.


Only last night at work I read in the Daily Express of Farage's "humble middle class background"... erm, the son of a stockbroker who went to Dulwich* College (current fees, £10k per *term*!)

* = Obviously, that fucking place will play a role in any popular conceptions of us being posh, even though it's hidden away, Hogwarts-like, right down the other end of Greater Dulwich. One bunch of Hemel fans last year tried to have their cake and eat it: calling me a private schoolboy and then singing 'only white man in Dulwich'.


----------



## Joe K (Mar 28, 2014)

I know. The first time I ever even _saw _the place was when we took the train to Margate a couple of months back. 

That's the cultural imagination of Cameron's Britain: that the son of stockbroker is somehow more of an outsider than the leader of the Labour Party, who's apparently part of the elite because his dad, a refugee from Nazi-occupied Europe, was a left-wing economist. Fucking get me out of here.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Mar 28, 2014)

What will be weird tomorrow will be entering someone else's (month long) championship party, especially as we tasted such delights last year. Fair play to them, they totally took us apart in that 15 minute spell where they scored three times in the home match. Outclassed in a way that I don't think has happened for two years, maybe more. It'll be a bit of a sickener to hear it but at least they'll be enjoying themselves more than I imagine Shitehawk did.


----------



## G Man (Mar 28, 2014)

I've registered on the other forum with another email address now


As for what Wealdstone are saying: 

"They seem a disgracefully ignorant bunch. 
The buggers have a white bloke with a witchdoctor stick, which he waves about for comedic effect. This is a disgraceful racist parody, clearly offensive to all Sub-Saharan African cultures. In my opinion, it's far worse than a honkie blacking-up. Should be banned.
Then there's the question of an entirely heterosexual team playing in pink. Clearly meant to mock the LGBTQ Community and clearly offensive. Should be banned.
Gentiles wearing navy blue is also dubious, in my opinion. Should be banned - just to be on the safe side.
And they have that "British Jobs For British People!" / "Send Foreign Nurses Back Home!" campaigner with them. Should be banned.
As an anti-racist gesture, I reckon the club should admit all black Dulwich fans for free tomorrow. It would cost the club some money - well, a whole fiver on a single student concession, judged on last Saturday's gate - but principle is important in these matters. 
Free admission for anyone resembling Badly Drawn Boy, on the other hand, would be extremely damaging to the gate receipts.
Handing out free soap, free razors and aiming a fire-hose in the direction of visiting fans might also be an idea.

Right, who's coming down the pub this evening to join the Millerntor Roar?
Available on-line and on the big screen at all politically correct boozers: 
St.Pauli - in their politically correct Sturm Abteilung shirts - up against Greuther Furth... whose most famous fan (and ex-youth player) is, of course, Dr.Evil himself: Heinz Alfred Kissinger. German, Jewish and a Yank. At DHFC, that's probably the equivalent of being a black Mohammedan homosexual at a Bernard Manning gig... provided you preface your Manningesque witticism with, "I'm not anti-semitic, but those Israelis..."

Time for my medication."

It's not all of them but I'm guessing there will be no love-fest tomorrow.


Therefore Vornstyle, your EIGHT INCH COCK OF JUSTICE will be more than welcome.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Mar 28, 2014)

Blimey. Imagine if they ever played Clapton.

Some of them seem unhealthily interested in us considering they're romping to the title.


----------



## G Man (Mar 28, 2014)

We played reasonably well against Wealdstone, which their fans recognised, but defensively they were on another level. With 800 games worth of experience between Little and McGleish, 10 years playing at this level with 2 play-offs the last 2 seasons, they have been way ahead of us ultimately. Our fixtures caught up with us. With a mix of tiredness and a run of hard games we've fallen way below them. We should have expected it really. Still, I'd love to beat them tomorrow to reignite our season and win the moral victory!


----------



## vornstyle76 (Mar 28, 2014)

Not to worry mate. We've romped to MATHEMATICAL SAFETY FROM RELEGATION.


----------



## Balbi (Mar 28, 2014)

Glen Little, I saw him play for Pompey against AC Milan in 2008


----------



## G Man (Mar 28, 2014)

From Clarence Seedorf to Erhun Oztumer. Pound for pound I'd opt for the latter...


----------



## vornstyle76 (Mar 28, 2014)

G Man said:


> The buggers have a white bloke with a witchdoctor stick, which he waves about for comedic effect. This is a disgraceful racist parody, clearly offensive to all Sub-Saharan African cultures. In my opinion, it's far worse than a honkie blacking-up. Should be banned.


Not wanting to take this too seriously, but I'm sure our friend above will be delighted to know I did wonder previously about this having thrown the staff together from random pink & blue bits lying around the house, purely as a free alternative to getting a flag made, it did kinda look a bit like the 'classic' image of some sort of witch doctor stick (if you ignore the more obvious maypole comparison). Turns out that 'classic' image, much like cannibalism, is largely imagined and its reference points predominantly medieval/early-modern European in origin, and applying it to others is *drumroll* DEEPLY PROBLEMATIC.


----------



## Onket (Mar 28, 2014)

G Man said:


> I've registered on the other forum with another email address now
> 
> 
> As for what Wealdstone are saying:
> ...


Surely it's clear that this is tongue in cheek?


----------



## G Man (Mar 28, 2014)

Dude probably watched Roger Moore's debut as 007 in 'Live and Let Die' three Sundays ago (much like I did) and thinks he knows voodoo (I don't). Thanks for the education. He probably thinks Muslims invented rape. Much like Tommy Robinson before he denounced the EDL. I though his reform might one day bring him to Champion Hill to embrace multiculturalism but I've just discovered he got 18 months for mortgage fraud. Some people just don't learn.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Mar 28, 2014)

Onket said:


> Surely it's clear that this is tongue in cheek?


Yes, obviously, otherwise they'd be some sort of hyper-leftist commune club.

Someone filmed Tuesday's game in the style of military surveillance footage ahead of a drone strike:


----------



## G Man (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm sure it is but there are other posters on their forum trying to stir things up (a minority) with rational, right minded people trying to quell the sentiment. Personally, I'd just like a regular away day with our usual antics followed by a Dulwich victory. On twitter a few weeks back there were suggestions of segregation due to anticipated 1,000 + gate. Hopefully we can all just have a great day out tomorrow with no trouble and something to show for it at the end of the 90.


----------



## EDC (Mar 28, 2014)

I really hope it doesn't get stupid tomorrow, I've been looking forward to this match for ages.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Mar 28, 2014)

Their fans were great at Champion Hill. The mutual applause etc. Nice and loud. I'd take that over some of the moribundity we've come up against. A few moaners on twitter like the rich dude but hey, read City AM, it's nothing but rich people permanently moaning about how shitty their lot is. And putting partisanship aside, this is a fucking hilariously great photo:


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 28, 2014)

Joe K said:


> Tempted to bring my payslips.




Dulwich Hamlet fans waving their payslips at other teams supporters?  Many lulz


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 28, 2014)

Onket said:


> Surely it's clear that this is tongue in cheek?



it reads as tongue in cheek to me, tbh.  and i'm well know for being a humourless lefty!


----------



## vornstyle76 (Mar 28, 2014)

Oh jesus. Just got into work and seen the amount of work I've gotta get done tonight. Almost guaranteed late finish. Someone bring cocaine tomorrow please.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 28, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> Oh jesus. Just got into work and seen the amount of work I've gotta get done tonight. Almost guaranteed late finish. Someone bring cocaine tomorrow please.


i'll do one better ..... Buckfast!

#comfastchapter


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 29, 2014)

SCORCHIO






As for the Wealdstone fans, they're just excited we're coming - cos there will be a crowd, decent football and the levels of witty banter and songmanship will be upped a notch compared to what they're used to 

Looking forward to a great day out.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 29, 2014)

Weather looks fit. So up for this.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 29, 2014)

From the deepest south of England
To Scotland's northern shores
Then across the Irish Sea
To Ireland's drunken whores

From the Hackney fields in London
To Hyde Park, Leeds 6
We've carried the legend onwards
Drink, play and be sick

God bless those crazy monks, who kept the water flowing
God bless those crazy monks, who kept the water flowing

Travelled the wide world over
Sampled Clarets rare and fine
Never sampled nothing quite like Buckfast

Buckfast Tonic Wine
Buckfast Tonic Wine

From the 1 in 12 in Bradford
to the Button in Brixton town
Drank so many Buckfast
our heads spun round and around

To the Warzone Centre Belfast
where the locals join the fun
To the Temple Bar in Dublin
we got pissed in every one

God bless those crazy monks, who kept the water flowing
God bless those crazy monks, who kept the water flowing

Travelled the wide world over
Sampled Clarets rare and fine
Never sampled nothing quite like Buckfast

Buckfast Tonic Wine
Buckfast Tonic Wine

God bless those crazy monks, who kept the water flowing
God bless those crazy monks, who kept the water flowing

Travelled the wide world over
Sampled Clarets rare and fine
Never sampled nothing quite like Buckfast

Buckfast Tonic Wine
Buckfast Tonic Wine
Buckfast Tonic Wine
Buckfast Tonic


the vocalist is wearing a st pauli shirt too....bloody lefties goin on about buckfast....


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2014)

Interesting looking at the attendance table for this season. Hamlet up 30 per cent, from 490 to 637.
Thamesmead up 93% from 57 to 110!



http://www.thelinnets.co.uk/gate.php?l=9&s=2012

Here's the average gates for 1-4 of the non league pyramid. We're in 37th overall. 
http://www.thelinnets.co.uk/turnstile.php?s=2012


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 29, 2014)

See you in a bit


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2014)

2-2. Cracking game!


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2014)

I've nearly lost my voice from all the singing and my arm hurts from vigorously waving my Hamlet scarf aloft. Proper game that.


----------



## magneze (Mar 29, 2014)

So much fun. Really good game. That equaliser...


----------



## magneze (Mar 29, 2014)

Yep, my voice is fucked.


----------



## Champion_hill (Mar 29, 2014)

Fantastic day and the wealdstone bunch including the raider are sound. Some very complimentary comments from their fans and stewards.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Mar 29, 2014)

Bah humbug. If anyone hears of any not-_total_-shit Monday-Friday jobs let me know. Nightshifts destroying my marriage is one thing, but missing the football? Another fucking bastard level of sodbaked debauchery.


----------



## EDC (Mar 29, 2014)

You would have loved it, a great away day.  can't wait for some pictures of the pink flare, mine came out shit.


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2014)

Feel proud, people:


> Why we changed tactics in 2nd half I don't know. Stopped pressing, stopped passing, sat back. Hey ho you can't legislate for 2 belters like they scored though. *And they completely out sung us too!!* Overall a fair result for both teams





> Great size crowd and fair play to DH. *I thought their fans magnificent* and how rare to see away support in numbers in our division. And a first for me... A smoke flare. Felt like a champions league game! All in all a point each a fair result. Good luck to DH in the play offs and I for one would not mind them coming up with us!


http://www.wealdstonefc.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=7560

I liked Wealdstone's ground with its hotchpotch of different stands and picnic-worthy grass banks.
The banning of beer in the stands when watching the game wasn't so good though.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 29, 2014)

I just poked my head out of the window cos there was a lot of shouting and chanting in the street, and spotted some of the pink and blue army weaving down the road causing the noise


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## colacubes (Mar 29, 2014)

Yes.  That was them


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2014)

The sad thing is that I already want MOAR Hamlet.


----------



## Champion_hill (Mar 29, 2014)

Cracking photo mate.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 29, 2014)

so tuesday then, what's the craic?


----------



## vornstyle76 (Mar 29, 2014)

So fucking jealous. PINK MOTHERFUCKING SMOKE!!!!!! Whoever did it MORE PLEASE. Missed you lot. I love you guys x


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 29, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> So fucking jealous. PINK MOTHERFUCKING SMOKE!!!!!! Whoever did it MORE PLEASE. Missed you lot. I love you guys x


 It looks good...but on the other hand...the referee has reported it and we will be in trouble with the Football Association. I trust whoever set it off will happily pay the fine, and those who thought it should happen more often will join in the whip rounds to pay them...

If that sounds 'killjoy' then so be it...I don't make up the bloody rules!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 29, 2014)

That was fucking brilliant. Absolutely rocking by the end.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 29, 2014)

And the Raider is possibly the smallest man I've ever seen. Bless!


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2014)

They're still loving us on the Wealdstone forum!


> The DH support was fantastic and their 150 odd definitely out sung the Stones fans which surprised me, with their noise and the pink flares certainly adding to the terrific atmosphere!





> A great game and a great advert for non-lague footie. Our two goals were superb, and sadly the Hamlet goals were great strikes also. I thought that Wealdstone controled the game throughout the first half and most of the second...even when their first goal went in supporters near me seemed unfazed, obviously forgetting our previous records of being 2-nil up and then conceding. A very good attendence, and yes, the Dulwich fans were very good, singing throught the game.





> Wanted to put in a word for the Dulwich fans. Great singing, funny songs, and proper support. Even GB gave them fair respect as he came off, the Dulwich fans still singing and the team applauding. A good bunch.





> Agree Dulwich fans easily the best this year. They may look like a mixture of left wing activists, stoats, teachers and geek chicks  but they were good as gold. Supported their team, made more noise than us, didn't goad, large it or stand down our end etc. Proper fans. Along with Bognor I hope they get to the play off final.


http://www.wealdstonefc.co.uk/forum...sid=19e786a739fb0d2b615bd07cc571391c&start=10


----------



## Keep the Bomb (Mar 30, 2014)

Fair play to you lot for turning up en masse and making loads of noise. Manage to avoid getting egged from the more environmentalist factions of your support but as a fully fledged smoker was absolutely impressed with your own smoking antics. We've got a series of Top Gear coming up where were gonna test the most gas guzzling cars on the planet, I do hope you lot won't mind me, the Stig and co turning up and filming it around the streets of Dulwich. Might want to test a few nukes if you don't mind. Get the red meat and Jack Daniels out if you get to the play offs and I might even come down and support you. Just no teachers strikes ok. 

All the best.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Mar 30, 2014)

This vine is filling me with dangerous levels of jealousy.


----------



## Stoneforlife (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Pinner Stones (Mar 30, 2014)

A cracking advert for non-league football yesterday especially off the field. Great bonhomie after the game in the bar. It's not often that we have away supporters at the Vale and you certainly added to the atmosphere.

As for the game, we were in control for all of the first half and though you enjoyed decent possession in the second, I wasn't really too concerned. Your first was a cracking strike but thought our keeper should have done better for your equaliser.

That's was our best league gate since March 1988 and indicative of the progress we have made since moving to the Vale especially with a 1,000 of that gate supporting us. We have shown how you can progress with a home and firm foundations. 

Good luck in the play offs.


----------



## Joe K (Mar 30, 2014)

Pinner Stones said:


> A cracking advert for non-league football yesterday especially off the field. Great bonhomie after the game in the bar. It's not often that we have away supporters at the Vale and you certainly added to the atmosphere.
> 
> As for the game, we were in control for all of the first half and though you enjoyed decent possession in the second, I wasn't really too concerned. Your first was a cracking strike but thought our keeper should have done better for your equaliser.
> 
> ...



I'd have said it was the other way round with our goals. Your keeper was wrong-footed for the first; with the second, it just kept on swerving - I think he probably thought he'd done enough, and in most circumstances that would have been true. 

Dead nice day out yesterday, anyway. It was a fair result and the atmosphere was really friendly. Thought your stewards were excellent, too: they dealt with everything proportionately and calmly, and had smiles on their faces most of the time.


----------



## EDC (Mar 30, 2014)

Both clubs are a credit to the Isthmian with their home and away support.  I really enjoyed yesterday as I'd hoped I would, a bit down after the first half but what a second.  The accoustics in the pre-fab stand are brilliant and surely not that expensive as it's all bolted together, hopefully once the ground issue at Dulwich is sorted it's something we can hopefully look at having.  I saw it was being filmed, should be great when it comes up on the net.


----------



## Pinner Stones (Mar 30, 2014)

The 


EDC said:


> Both clubs are a credit to the Isthmian with their home and away support.  I really enjoyed yesterday as I'd hoped I would, a bit down after the first half but what a second.  The accoustics in the pre-fab stand are brilliant and surely not that expensive as it's all bolted together, hopefully once the ground issue at Dulwich is sorted it's something we can hopefully look at having.  I saw it was being filmed, should be great when it comes up on the net.



The cost of the Bulla Stand was around 40k. All raised by supporter donations and some sponsorship in a space of around two months. We also saved on installation costs as much of the work was done by supporters.


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 30, 2014)

editor said:


> I liked Wealdstone's ground with its hotchpotch of different stands and picnic-worthy grass banks.


They've added a lot more cover and terracing since i last visited five years ago just after they moved there.  I was a bit disappointed "Couch Corner" turned out to be just a bogstandard covered terrace - I was expecting some comfy sofas in there.


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 30, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> And putting partisanship aside, this is a fucking hilariously great photo:


It's good to see Bernie Ecclestone enjoying himself.  Surely Hamlet v Stones has got to be more exciting than F1?


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2014)

Pink Panther said:


> They've added a lot more cover and terracing since i last visited five years ago just after they moved there.  I was a bit disappointed "Couch Corner" turned out to be just a bogstandard covered terrace - I was expecting some comfy sofas in there.


I was expecting something along the lines of this.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 30, 2014)

OH MY DAYS OH MY DAYS OH MY DAYS CAN IT BE YESTERDAY AGAIN!?


----------



## Tricky Skills (Mar 30, 2014)

ACE Dulwich day out. I came dangerously close to missing it though with some right Ruislip cock ups. Ended up being escorted to the ground (in a very friendly manner...) by a lovely TfL / Wealdstone fan.

The first half wasn't great football wise. This was just the warm up, both on and off the pitch.

The second half was probably the most fun I've had at a football match since the 1989 Simod Cup Final - THAT good. I looked at my watch at one stage, thinking we were about 20 minutes in. It was 4:45!

Superb day out.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 30, 2014)

Grreat pics Tricky Skills


----------



## Pinner Stones (Mar 30, 2014)

Not sure if you guys saw Mishi's article in the programme y/day? Writing with great feeling about the old school Dulwich fans embracing and loving the new infusion of support, though he seem to suggest you are mostly middle class East Dulwichites


----------



## Scutta (Mar 30, 2014)

Pinner Stones said:


> Not sure if you guys saw Mishi's article in the programme y/day? Writing with great feeling about the old school Dulwich fans embracing and loving the new infusion of support, though he seem to suggest you are mostly middle class East Dulwichites



Brixtonites


----------



## Lucy Fur (Mar 30, 2014)

TUSCANEEEEE! 


----------



## Stoneforlife (Mar 30, 2014)

Echo everything said previously. As an "Old School" grizzled Stone I was gutted to draw yesterday and a tad p*ssded off. So desperate for us to win the league and pessimistic until I know we are up. Pride as well. I think our lack of singing was due to tension. We care you know. But on reflection. A cracking event, brilliant crowd, supplemented by your enthusiastic band of colourful fans it was truly refreshing and even melted my dark, bitter and twisted heart. Your fans are unique, friendly and a pleasure to chat to. We are liked by a few clubs but many dislike us and think it good to goad, We don't react well. Mutual respect and love of football and our clubs oozed yesterday. Rarely seen apart from maybe Bognor (contentious?), plus Maidenhead and Stortford from the past.
So cheers and here's to the way forward..
BTW liked Mishi article in the programme. He's reborn ;-)
PS Message to your newer supporters. if things don't go well in the future stick by and fight for your club. The rewards are worth it. The dark days make the good even more satisfying.


----------



## EDC (Mar 30, 2014)

I didn't get a programme, any chance of a scan of Mishi's bit anyone please? PM will be fine to avoid copyright issues.

Thanks


----------



## Balbi (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2014)

Balbi said:


> -


Do you think you could sling that on YouTube so I can embed it on the forthcoming match report?


----------



## Balbi (Mar 30, 2014)

Sure thing boss.


----------



## Balbi (Mar 30, 2014)

There you go.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Mar 30, 2014)

We'll be "the middle-class new fans" until we're priced out of London and the crowds go back to 200, tear-stained program notes lamenting the loss of the precariat fans.


----------



## Pinner Stones (Mar 30, 2014)

Here's a link to the match highlights.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 30, 2014)

Great day out. Well oiled. Nice to bump into a few Stones fans I know. Liked the randomness of Wealdstone's ground, with all those different little terrace/seating areas along one side. Stewards very charitable towards us! Shame no lubricating beers allowed in the ground, that must be why we've all got sore throats today. 

And great to see Ahmed Deen respond to our new song about him by cracking in a screamer from 30 yards. FIT.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 30, 2014)

I want this everyday x


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 31, 2014)

My two mates really enjoyed it too. It's nice to have a bit of bird solidarity at the footy


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2014)

Some photos form the game:




































http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/03/...cure-a-2-2-draw-at-league-leaders-wealdstone/


----------



## Scutta (Mar 31, 2014)

Great match report and photos editor


----------



## magneze (Mar 31, 2014)

I keep watching that video. 

All together now ...

GAVIN ROSE'S PINK & BLUE ARMY!


----------



## sankara (Mar 31, 2014)

Saturday was amazing. I can't help but feeling that the Rabble are getting our voice back at the moment. We've come away with creditable draws at two of the teams that are amongst the toughest to beat in the league. Not only that, but we turned around goal deficits and actually played exceptionally well in large portions of both games. Having Phil in goal makes such a difference. In a way, it's a bit of a shame that the next few games are at home. It's important that we try and create that _away atmosphere_ as much as we can tomorrow - it's such a great opportunity to break our run of games without a win. Our singing and the performance on the pitch can have an almost symbiotic relationship at times so I suggest that the loudest of us all stand together tomorrow (like MIshi always says we should) and get going early in the first half. Also, it would help if Gavin changed his policy of dropping all of the players that we have a lot of songs about. Good to have Ellis Green back though.


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2014)

A host, nay a _galaxy_, of urbanites located in this shot from the excellent collection posted here.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 31, 2014)

sankara said:


> it's such a great opportunity to break our run of games without a win.


 
We really need to win tomorrow to make sure we don't slip out of the playoffs. I actually think the team is back in form already. Draws at Hornchurch and Wealdstone are good results and we were unlucky before that. It was the games against Lewes and especially the Met Police that were the low point. With some easier games coming up though we need to start winning again.


----------



## EDC (Mar 31, 2014)

editor said:


> View attachment 51263
> 
> A host, nay a _galaxy_, of urbanites located in this shot from the excellent collection posted here.



What do I have to do to get in a fucking photo.

(Must grow a beard I think).


----------



## Scutta (Mar 31, 2014)

EDC said:


> (Must grow a beard I think).


DO IT


----------



## Pink Panther (Mar 31, 2014)

Pinner Stones said:


> Not sure if you guys saw Mishi's article in the programme y/day? Writing with great feeling about the old school Dulwich fans embracing and loving the new infusion of support, though he seem to suggest you are mostly middle class East Dulwichites


We've got all sorts.  East Dulwich itself, where I spent my entire childhood, has become very gentrified over the past ten years or so.  The pubs along Lordship Lane (effectively East Dulwich High Street) have all been trasformed from fairly rough and ready boozers into into more trendy establishments featuring large ranges of "craft beers" with many customers appearing to be affluent postgraduate types, often with young families; there are lots of restauraunts and cafes but very few takeaways; independent specialist shops, but even more estate agents.  The neighbouring districts of Brixton and Peckham are more eclectic and cosmopolitan, and we seem to have pulled in a fair number of our new supporters from these areas.  I think it's great.  As recently as five years ago we were a typical down-on-its-luck Division 1 South club - too big to drop into the nether regions of county league football, but slumming it at a lower level than we'd been accustomed to.  The dwindling band of supporters consisted mainly of males aged from mid-30's to mid-70's who had beenborn and bred in the area.  We now seem to have discovered some sort of niche market for football supporters throughout the densely populated Inner South London boroughs of Lambeth, Southwark and Lewisham.  These boroughs havea a very transient population, a very high percentage of whom have moved into the area from other parts of the country, or indeed other countries.  A lot of them are too far from home to continue following their hometown clubs and have adopted the Hamlet.  The club has become big enough to feel like a "proper" football club, but intimate enough for everyone to have a good laugh in a boisterous yet relaxed atmosphere free from the various negatives associated with League football.  Mishi's article summed it up pretty well.  There's been no real marketing campaign, it's more or less been a word of mouth thing with people bringing mates along, who then get hooked and bring their own mates along.  The biggest factor has probably been our club's good fortune in finding the right manager for our particular club, and his success in developing a team that plays attractive entertaining football and wins most of the time!



Stoneforlife said:


> Echo everything said previously. As an "Old School" grizzled Stone I was gutted to draw yesterday and a tad p*ssded off. So desperate for us to win the league and pessimistic until I know we are up. Pride as well. I think our lack of singing was due to tension. We care you know. But on reflection. A cracking event, brilliant crowd, supplemented by your enthusiastic band of colourful fans it was truly refreshing and even melted my dark, bitter and twisted heart. Your fans are unique, friendly and a pleasure to chat to. *We are liked by a few clubs but many dislike us and think it good to goad, We don't react well. Mutual respect and love of football and our clubs oozed yesterday.* Rarely seen apart from maybe Bognor (contentious?), plus Maidenhead and Stortford from the past.
> So cheers and here's to the way forward..
> BTW liked Mishi article in the programme. He's reborn ;-).


I've never had the slightest problem with Wealdstone and echo Mishi's article comments about your exemplary conduct in the aftermatch of that play-off final a decade ago.  (By contrast a number of Leatherhead's followers were more interested in chanting "3-1 and you fucked it up" instead of celebrating their own success after turing us over in the D1S play off final in 2011.)  I think too many supporters think that "hating" everyone else, or revelling in their misfortunes, somehow reinforces their commitment to their own club.  The whole point of being in a "league" is that it's mutually beneficial for all of us.  Our clubs need each other and it wouldn't be much fun withut all the others!  Of course there are a few clubs I really detest for a variety of reasons, mostly relating to the attitude of too many of their supporters:  Gloucester City, Stevenage Borough, Borehamwood.



Stoneforlife said:


> PS Message to your newer supporters. if things don't go well in the future stick by and fight for your club. The rewards are worth it. The dark days make the good even more satisfying.


I can vouch for that after 36 years, and a run of ten seasons throughout the 90's when I saw every home game and missed only two away league games, including every game in a season when we finished well adrift at the foot of the table!

BTW Mishi had a nerve referring to some of our other supporters as "beardie weirdies" in his programme article.  He spent most of this winter looking like Karl Marx before finding his razor a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## EDC (Mar 31, 2014)

I'd still like to see the article in full.  Please?


----------



## Onket (Mar 31, 2014)

EDC said:


> What do I have to do to get in a fucking photo.
> 
> (Must grow a beard I think).


If you grow a beard you must obtain a photo of you scaring a child for the 'Man with beard scares child' thread I am thinking of doing.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 31, 2014)

a man with a big beard nodded and smiled at me yesterday when he saw my beard.  beard club is awesome.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 31, 2014)

Onket said:


> If you grow a beard you must obtain a photo of you scaring a child for the 'Man with beard scares child' thread I am thinking of doing.


 
is it going to be the same child each time?  (((((child))))


----------



## Onket (Mar 31, 2014)

So far there are only 2 pictures. I might actually start the thread, though.


----------



## Balbi (Mar 31, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> is it going to be the same child each time?  (((((child))))



 Tiny Tom will never fear beards.

Also: just over 24 hours until Bury Town  My last game before Easter Monday


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 31, 2014)

EDC said:


> What do I have to do to get in a fucking photo.
> 
> (Must grow a beard I think).


 
Just stand next to Scutta, seeing as he's in virtually all of them. Bask in his beardy glow.


----------



## EDC (Mar 31, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Just stand next to Scutta, seeing as he's in virtually all of them. Bask in his beardy glow.


Best not, I might get blamed for letting off a smoke flare (see the unoffical forum to get my drift).


----------



## Onket (Mar 31, 2014)

Speaking of smoke flares....



Dulwich Mishi said:


> It looks good...but on the other hand...the referee has reported it and we will be in trouble with the Football Association. I trust whoever set it off will happily pay the fine, and those who thought it should happen more often will join in the whip rounds to pay them...
> 
> If that sounds 'killjoy' then so be it...I don't make up the bloody rules!


For the record, I will happily donate. There should be more of this kind of thing, not less, and I am happy to petition the FA regarding rule changes if needs be.

Any idea what the fine will be?


----------



## Scutta (Mar 31, 2014)

EDC said:


> Best not, I might get blamed for letting off a smoke flare (see the unoffical forum to get my drift).



to quote one of the greatest singers of our time (well thats a lie) Shaggy,* "It wasn't me" *I didnt see who did it i was too busy basking in buckfast to operate anything like! 

i dont know who it was....


----------



## Onket (Mar 31, 2014)

Scutta said:


> to quote one of the greatest singers of our time (well thats a lie) Shaggy,* "It wasn't me" *I didnt see who did it i was too busy basking in buckfast to operate anything like!
> 
> i dont know who it was....


In the picture a couple of pages back it looks like it's coming out of your beer!


----------



## Balbi (Mar 31, 2014)

Whoever it was, they came left to right, placed it on the rail and disappeared into the celebrating scrum. A mystery.


----------



## EDC (Mar 31, 2014)

Apart from the flare being green, this has to one of my favourite football photos ...ever.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 31, 2014)

Balbi said:


> Whoever it was, they came left to right, placed it on the rail and disappeared into the celebrating scrum. A mystery.


 To be honest...I'm not too bothered who it was. Although i'm on the committee I'm certainly not going to conduct any sort of 'witchhunt' or ask someone to grass!

I would be interested though, just so we can gently emphasise that it could get the Club in trouble.

Personally I absolutely love pyro's at football...but those that run the game are a bit out of touch, and generally associate such shows of passion as 'hooliganism'.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Mar 31, 2014)

EDC said:


> I'd still like to see the article in full.  Please?


 Not sure how accurate this is, as in how much they edited/left out/whatever, as I haven't got the actual programme to hand, but this is what I actually emailed them...and it seemed about right:

Hope this is ok, my name is Mishi Morath, I'm 47, and have been following The Hamlet since I was seven!

"Hand on heart….can you tell me the last time you cried at a football match? Not just annoyed, a bit of welling up, gutted type of thing. But a genuine, almost breaking down flood of tears, bawling your eyes out, with nothing you can do to stop?
I suspect there are a number of Wealdstone fans who were shedding tears of joy at the same moment that I was in total despair, the lowest moment of my entire Dulwich Hamlet supporting life. And I say that as a fan man & boy who has been following the Club for forty years now. Yes, it was THAT one off ‘winner takes all’ play-off match back in 2004, when The Hamlet were a goal to the good with only eleven minutes left on the clock and a return to the ‘promised land’ of the Isthmian League Premier Division beckoned.  Then a needless free kick was conceded by Lee ‘donkey’ Doherty, inexplicably having a brainstorm, thinking he could play the ball out, instead of hoofing it over the perimeter walls, as had been his trademark all season. From the free kick came the equaliser, and then the heartbreak of a penalty shoot-out, when we hit the crossbar in sudden death that would have got us promoted instead of  The Stones. To make matters worse long after the final whistle, as I was leaving the ground, this donkey had the bare faced cheek to say to me that he could hardly hear our support during the game, despite the fact we had tried to sing our hearts out.
Fair play to Wealdstone. Your fans have a ‘bit of a reputation’, I am sure some partly justified, some not. But that night you were superb. Yes, I realise it was YOU who got promoted & not us, but while you all went mental and cracked open the champagne there was time for our fans to be consoled and commiserated, not gloated over. And not all clubs would be able to say that about their fans.
Whilst it was hard to take at the time…sometimes things happen for a reason. Wealdstone have managed not just to hold their place in the Ryman Premier since then, but challenge for promotion in recent years, and look like favourites to clinch the title this season.
Where would we have been if we had won that play-off a decade ago, as the form book intimated we should have done? Well who can say, we can only speculate? But I would suggest we wouldn’t have stayed up as the Stones have. The style of play we had at the time was more functional than exciting, if we are brutally honest, and the vast majority of Hamlet fans from a decade ago didn’t go to matches for the love of the game, the excitement, or the atmosphere. Truth be told I was in my late thirties back then…and one of the younger fans. We attended games just because that’s what we did. There was no real anticipation or buzz to the next fixture.
Fast forward to the present, managers have come and gone…and them along came Gavin Rose. A new manager on the block, having served a ‘part-apprenticeship’ as Youth Team boss at Champion Hill, before moving into senior football at Beckenham Town, followed by a shorter spell at Fisher Athletic.  He ran his own footballing academy for youngsters, and started to bring them through The Hamlet First Team, playing an exciting, entertaining, play on the floor type of football that slowly but surely saw crowds rising.
The turning point for me, as a supporter, was the 200/12 season, which finished in two defeats that set the scene for our support that we have today. We reached the Isthmian League Cup final, going down by two goals to nil at Imber Court to Wingate & Finchley, yes we lost but the real joy that night was the unexpected turn out from our fans. Before Gavin arrived on the scene our away following was down to the hardy few, sometimes as low as forty or so at local-ish & easy to get to away games at the likes of Whyteleafe, and struggling to make double figures in numbers at some midweek away clashes. Then, out of nowhere, it seemed like ‘everyone’ was at the final, with over two hundred Hamlet fans singing loud and proud that night.
The end of the season finished with a devastating play-off final defeat at Leatherhead, losing 4-3 after extra time, having been two up, with less than ten minutes left on the clock in normal time. This was what the expression ‘broken hearts’ was invented for, but in defeat this was far more uplifting than the defeat against Wealdstone eight years previous.  Long term fans stood with the newcomers, who had discovered their local football club, not from our old working class heartlands of the council estates, but the up and coming middle class ranks of a changing East Dulwich . Together we united as one, well over three hundred of us singing until well after the final whistle. I know I ‘had to’ to stop the tears pouring out once more.
The beauty of these two games was that the newer fans who had no really previously travelled away started to support the Hamlet on the road too, and slowly but surely our fan base grew home and away to the numbers that they are today.
So how has this happened? In truth there is no one definitive answer, quite clearly the wonderful football that Gavin gets his boys to play is the major factor. But as to where the credit goes for the rest..there really is no one attributable factor. In the ‘early days’ the Dulwich Hamlet Supporters Trust paid for an advert in a local very much aimed at the house owning middle class folk free magazine called SE22, which drops through local letterboxes. Some fans are disillusioned former fans of professional sides, either local ones, or exiled from their home towns, who simply want no truck with the modern game. One such fan posts photo-reports on the www.brixtonbuzz.com community website, and that highlights are eclectic fanbase, where young stand with old, ordinary with eccentric, middle class with working class…you get the picture. And if you don’t just check out the blog!
Where else can you get an ‘old skool working class dinosaur’ of a fan like me, part of the ‘original’ Rabble behind the goal; embracing new-veau ‘beardie weirdies’ & assorted Hamlet fans…including one who brings an array of colour with him to games, including his famed Pink and Blue Voodoo Stick? The songs are a mix of traditional terrace & completely off the wall modern. There’s schoolkids alongside men old enough to be their grandfather, & women who are old enough to be their mother! We are all as one…just singing out hearts out, proud to follow Dulwich Hamlet away!
And you know what, I can’t quite put my finger on it, but I don’t care. The most important thing for me is that I am loving every minute of it…and I feel like pinching myself to see if it’s all a weird dream or not. It’s not…it is REAL & I am living the dream! And if the ‘price’ to be paid for that is to be labelled ‘hipsters’ and ‘students’ then so be it. For fans like me realise we are so much more than that.
Edgar Kail in my heart, keep me Dulwich…"


----------



## EDC (Mar 31, 2014)

Artists impression to help the enquiry.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks for the extra detail  work of art!!!


----------



## EDC (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks Mishi, excellent piece.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 31, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Not sure how accurate this is, as in how much they edited/left out/whatever, as I haven't got the actual programme to hand, but this is what I actually emailed them...and it seemed about right:
> 
> Hope this is ok, my name is Mishi Morath, I'm 47, and have been following The Hamlet since I was seven!
> 
> ...




well written Dulwich Mishi great piece


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2014)

Balbi said:


> Whoever it was, they came left to right, placed it on the rail and disappeared into the celebrating scrum. A mystery.


I actually have a photograph of the mystery man in the act. But - oops! - I seem to have accidentally just deleted it. Damn! Now we'll never know.


----------



## Joe K (Mar 31, 2014)

I don't believe the people who did it were Dulwich supporters.


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2014)

Joe K said:


> I don't believe the people who did it were Dulwich supporters.


You might just be right, judging by their reactions to the goal.


----------



## Scutta (Mar 31, 2014)

Joe K said:


> I don't believe the people who did it were Dulwich supporters.


 


editor said:


> I actually have a photograph of the mystery man in the act. But - oops! - I seem to have accidentally just deleted it. Damn! Now we'll never know.


I wonder if it was sausage tosser or whatever his name was...


----------



## Balbi (Mar 31, 2014)

http://www.ultrasshop.com/index.php?a=sklep&k=7

Well, they're dirt cheap


----------



## Balbi (Mar 31, 2014)

Wealdstone 0 - 0 Billericay at HT

http://www.isthmian.co.uk/live-scores/

 Games in hand frittering away, they'll just have one on us by Saturday evening.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 31, 2014)

EDC said:


> View attachment 51301 Artists impression to help the enquiry.



a big boy did it and ran away?


----------



## EDC (Mar 31, 2014)

That's what I heard guv.


----------



## Balbi (Mar 31, 2014)

Wealdstone 1 - 0


----------



## Scutta (Mar 31, 2014)

Balbi said:


> Wealdstone 0 - 0 Billericay at HT
> 
> http://www.isthmian.co.uk/live-scores/
> 
> Games in hand frittering away, they'll just have one on us by Saturday evening.



1-0 stones


----------



## Balbi (Mar 31, 2014)

2 - 0 ah well


----------



## Scutta (Mar 31, 2014)

well up for tomorrow got a few new people to bring as well hopefully!! x


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 1, 2014)

On an individual legal basis, the use of flares and other pyros is so prohibited that even taking an un-used un-packed sparkler (y'know, those weapons of mass destruction brandished by 5 years olds on the 5th of November) on public transport heading towards a game is an arrestable offence with a likely long-term football banning order (not sure if that's actually been enforced at this level or lower, maybe up north, Joe K will know). However, _I have been told_ that on the football club level, the referee can only report what goes on during the game, so flares before kick-off, during half-time and after kick-off are in this limbo of much better for the club but still a (totally jumped up, ridiculous) illegal act by the individual.


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 1, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Erm....that's because it's called Conference SOUTH, not Conference south-east corner of the country & London area! ;-)



Bishop Stortford were in conference North recently.... so it was pretty much conference south east....


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 1, 2014)

G Man said:


> On the Wealdstone forum there seems to be a long thread building up the game which is mostly positive but there is some anti-Dulwich fan sentiment also expressed through their idea of satire. Hopefully a good day won't be ruined tomorrow by a few idiots who "want some" for believing that we want top gear banned...



But I do want Top Gear banned....


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 1, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> a man with a big beard nodded and smiled at me yesterday when he saw my beard.  beard club is awesome.



I miss beard club.


----------



## Onket (Apr 1, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> so flares before kick-off, during half-time and after kick-off are in this limbo of much better for the club but still a (totally jumped up, ridiculous) illegal act by the individual.


Noted.

Any difference between a flare and a smoke bomb?


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 1, 2014)

Onket said:


> Any difference between a flare and a smoke bomb?


Not in the eyes of the paranoid establishment.


pompeydunc said:


> I miss beard club.


I shaved my _*long stubble*_ the other night. Brief experiment with a pencil moustache, which was all a bit too 13th Duke of Wybourne for someone as scruffy as me.


----------



## Onket (Apr 1, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> Not in the eyes of the paranoid establishment.


Of course!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 1, 2014)

Tec


Onket said:


> Noted.
> 
> Any difference between a flare and a smoke bomb?


Technically, yes..but classed as the same by the football authorities.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 1, 2014)

Blimey! Looks like we don't want promotion to Conference South!

http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/friends-are-the-key-to-success-1192043.html


----------



## Balbi (Apr 1, 2014)

You daft sod Dulwich Mishi


----------



## Scutta (Apr 1, 2014)

Sorry its early in confused. (in general and about that article)


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 1, 2014)

My comrades Scutta and pompeydunc on the Comfast Chapter politburo support this brave heterodox move. We denounce promotion to the Conference South as bourgeois debauchery.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 1, 2014)

ha i was confused until i saw Brixton buzz ha! Good stuff. Down with promotion and champagne (cava) for all!


----------



## sankara (Apr 1, 2014)

I just saw that Bury have lost 10 of their last 12!


----------



## Scutta (Apr 1, 2014)

sankara said:


> I just saw that Bury have lost 10 of their last 12!


we've lost 4 of our last 7! and not won in seven!
but we will win tonight! I can feel it!


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 1, 2014)

sankara said:


> I just saw that Bury have lost 10 of their last 12!


Bury have lost six away games in a row. *gets Fate to bomb some mdma and viagra... waits an hour... begins stroking Fate's thigh*


----------



## SDE (Apr 1, 2014)

Great article for their programme there, Mishi meister!

As for April Fool's, I thought Liam had done another when I saw the season ticket prices. Thankfully, this was because I skim read and assumed the princely sum of £340 early bird at the top of the list to be the adult single price, not a family ticket. Thank heavens! 

I think the pricing is looking pretty good for next term. Some interesting incentives - http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/season-tickets-2014-15-1183293.html


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 1, 2014)

I think I'll get a season ticket for next season. Pretty good deal at those prices.


----------



## Balbi (Apr 1, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I think I'll get a season ticket for next season. Pretty good deal at those prices.



Beware the fate worse than Jeff!


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 1, 2014)

Unless we finish 2nd or 3rd this'll be the last evening game of the season at Champion Hill.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 1, 2014)

Seems we are going for promotion after all...

http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/promotion-push-to-continue-tonight-1192045.html


----------



## pettyboy (Apr 1, 2014)

Would match day prices increase if we were promoted to Conference South?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 1, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> Unless we finish 2nd or 3rd this'll be the last evening game of the season at Champion Hill.


 I'm not complaining...I like to go to the 'Poetry Unplugged' open mic nights, in Covent Garden, which are every Tuesday evening...and I've hardly been able to get there for the last four months!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 1, 2014)

pettyboy said:


> Would match day prices increase if we were promoted to Conference South?


 Yes.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 1, 2014)

i had a dream last night that Dulwich Hamlet were playing at Wembley.  I was there, but found myself in the wrong end.  All you long were singing and dancing with your banners and beards and beer, but i was stuck in a dull boring sad end with a lot of fat men wearing blue and white striped shirts.  I tried to get through to our end, but kept getting stopped.  The game was about to start, I climbed onto the pitch and ran to join you all.....

then i woke up.  i bet we won and i missed it.


----------



## pettyboy (Apr 1, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Yes.



Thanks Mishi. Certainly an incentive to pay now


----------



## magneze (Apr 1, 2014)

Balbi said:


> Beware the fate worse than Jeff!


----------



## Balbi (Apr 1, 2014)

magneze said:


>



Man buys season ticket. Man misses season


----------



## the 12th man (Apr 1, 2014)

Guys
Looking to run a coach to Billericay on Sat 12th April. Leaving Champion Hill at 11am with a cost of £12 adults and £8 concessions.  Book at 12th man stand on matchday or contact Shaun direct on 07931276118.


----------



## magneze (Apr 1, 2014)

Balbi said:


> Man buys season ticket. Man misses season


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 1, 2014)

have they got roads now in billericay?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 1, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> i had a dream last night that Dulwich Hamlet were playing at Wembley...


Dulwich WERE at Wembley on Saturday….

Well, we went past it on the tube to Ruislip and sang "Wemberlee…"


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 1, 2014)

Back to the Hill Again tonight. 

We're playing well again and someone is gonna get proper spanked soon. I reckon it's gonna be Bury Town tonight.

And maybe Wingate & Finchely on Saturday too.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 1, 2014)

by the way, great article for the Wealdstone programme Dulwich Mishi - respect to you. I know you have done/do do a lot for the club and I'm  really pleased you're enjoying this as much as I am 

For the record, mates I've brought down to Champion Hill are male and female, working class and middle class, from all over south London, and even from n**th London. Millwall fans, Luton fans, Chelsea fans, Southampton fans, (former) Spurs fans. And even babies! (In fact some are old and some even don't have beards  )

I'd say the lure of the Hamlet transcends all boundaries. We are The Pink and Blue Army.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 1, 2014)

0-0 at half time.

On baby duty. Bugger this watching via twitter/teletext


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 1, 2014)

Won 1-0

Xavier Vidal (47)

Att: 477

GOOD


----------



## EDC (Apr 1, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> by the way, great article for the Wealdstone programme Dulwich Mishi - respect to you. I know you have done/do do a lot for the club and I'm  really pleased you're enjoying this as much as I am
> 
> For the record, mates I've brought down to Champion Hill are male and female, working class and middle class, from all over south London, and even from n**th London. Millwall fans, Luton fans, Chelsea fans, Southampton fans, (former) Spurs fans. And even babies! (In fact some are old and some even don't have beards  )
> 
> I'd say the lure of the Hamlet transcends all boundaries. We are The Pink and Blue Army.



I brought my dog tonight, he loved it too.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 1, 2014)

Back to winning again.

Not a great game, redeemed by some quality twatting about. Let's do the g-man conga!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 1, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Let's do the g-man conga!


Pics or GTFO


----------



## Fingers (Apr 1, 2014)

The G-man conga was taking rabble rousing to whole new levels....


----------



## SDE (Apr 1, 2014)

Unspectacular but really important win. Despite the tough run of late, strangely expected I thought - given how we've been playing and being at home and the opposition etc - though that expectation clearly made us very edgy second half after going 1-0 up. I thought we were always the better side and they never cut us open, but we didn't half sit back and let them create the odd problem through sheer handover of possession and territory at times, more than they seemed capable of. Still, we got the 3 points and it was deserved. Fantastic atmos behind the goal in the 2nd half. Not overly raucous but for me just felt nicely 'together' from all quarters. April is ours. Here's to play-off mayhem!


----------



## SDE (Apr 1, 2014)

PS - G-man conga rabble was stupendous. As was the Vornstyle fizzy at the end to celebrate our league survival!


----------



## G Man (Apr 2, 2014)

Sadly, G-Man was not fully all there to appreciate G-Man conga. G-Man realises that G-Man is referring to G-Man in third person.  G-Man will fuck off now.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

Can't believe I missed out on gman conga! I did, however, have the pleasure of watching a video of it on fb!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 2, 2014)

Really great night on the Curva del Transpontine
last night


----------



## Balbi (Apr 2, 2014)

The passion in this photo


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 2, 2014)

♬ There's a new sensation / a fabulous creation /  a danceable solution / to transpontine revolution / Do The G Man!! ♬


----------



## Christian Burt (Apr 2, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> ♬ There's a new sensation / a fabulous creation /  a danceable solution / to transpontine revolution / Do The G Man!! ♬



 If I left the Earth now, my mission to bring the G Man dance to the people has been successful.
ORIGINAL SOUTH LONDON DANCE!


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2014)

Right on the onion bag!


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2014)

Photos from last night.




































Loads more: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/04/...their-first-win-in-8-games-against-bury-town/


----------



## Balbi (Apr 2, 2014)

My  face 






BEARD AND GLASSES HAPPY FACE REPRESENT!


----------



## Invisible Steve (Apr 2, 2014)

'"F*ck off back to your farms before we collectivise them,” quipped a familiar voice on the Hamlet terraces.'

I wonder who that could've been then?

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/04/...their-first-win-in-8-games-against-bury-town/


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 2, 2014)

Read an interview with Ian Daly in the Irish Post. Invisible Steve will be pleased to hear he's a fellow LCC student.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 2, 2014)

Game at Wealdstone

Some good posts

can someone post up the Mishi article from the wealdstone game

love this picture


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 2, 2014)

PartisanDulwich said:


> can someone post up the Mishi article from the wealdstone game


Mishi posted it a few pages back: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...rumours-reports.310974/page-108#post-13034523 (and it's really lovely)


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2014)

MAIDSTONE WIN FA PLAY-OFF APPEAL
The Football Association has ruled that Maidstone United can take part in the end of season play-offs and the Ryman League is backing the governing body’s decision to allow the Kent club to compete for promotion.

http://nonleague.pitchero.com/news/maidstone-win-fa-play-off-appeal-30297/


----------



## JTG (Apr 2, 2014)

editor said:


> MAIDSTONE WIN FA PLAY-OFF APPEAL
> The Football Association has ruled that Maidstone United can take part in the end of season play-offs and the Ryman League is backing the governing body’s decision to allow the Kent club to compete for promotion.
> 
> http://nonleague.pitchero.com/news/maidstone-win-fa-play-off-appeal-30297/


Excellent news


----------



## Joe K (Apr 2, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> Read an interview with Ian Daly in the Irish Post. Invisible Steve will be pleased to hear he's a fellow LCC student.



You got a link or did you buy a copy?


----------



## Joe K (Apr 2, 2014)

Balbi said:


> My  face
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whereas in all the pictures featuring me I've seen from last night, I look utterly miserable or implausibly angry.


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2014)

Joe K said:


> Whereas in all the pictures featuring me I've seen from last night, I look utterly miserable or implausibly angry.


I only record what I see....


----------



## Joe K (Apr 2, 2014)

editor said:


> I only record what I see....



Hahah. Fair play. Actually, I was 'meh rising to amused' mostly last night...


----------



## G Man (Apr 2, 2014)

Grays 0-0 Kingstonian. K's drop 2 points and now 4 points behind us with one game in hand.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 2, 2014)

Joe K said:


> You got a link or did you buy a copy?


Actually bought it. Read that Antrim beat London in the gaelic recently and was all like, "IN YOUR FUCKING FACE LONDON YOU DEBAUCHED CENTRE OF INCREASING CULTURAL MORIBUNDITY AND HOUSING CRISIS!!!" One day I hope I'll be in Andytown waving a saffron and white voodoo stick, screaming that from the terrace of Casement Park.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 2, 2014)

Tyrone best GAA team in the North anyway rob


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 2, 2014)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Tyrone best GAA team in the North anyway rob


Ah, but I lived in County Antrim.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 2, 2014)

After the match against Bury - A guy looking for Rob said he was a professional trumpet player (and he and his mate) wanted to join the Rabble at the home game on Saturday and asked if that was OK

I said were a collective - which rather confused him

But surely we embrace all forms of art on the Rabble (at least once) ?

I do hope we give Finchley & Wingate a great reception especially those walking as part of charity walk

surely we could ensure they at least get a burger and a pint if they walked ?


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2014)

I like trumpets. That is all.


----------



## JTG (Apr 2, 2014)

editor said:


> I like trumpets. That is all.



editor and his chums recently:


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2014)

JTG said:


> editor and his chums recently:



I like trumpets. I don't like 'official', outfit co-ordinated, approved-tune playing, football 'bands.'


----------



## SDE (Apr 2, 2014)

They haven't been setting the world alight but surprised a few of their folk seem so delighted with a point.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 2, 2014)

Finchley & Wingate FC

Remember the hero's of the 43 Group

Fighting Fascism

http://www.theguardian.com/society/2009/jan/27/holocaust-memorial-day-43-group-public-event


----------



## Balbi (Apr 2, 2014)

There's some lovely and dirt cheap 'Against Modern Football', 'ACAB' and 'Pyro is not a crime' t shirts at that http://www.ultrasshop.com/ place.

Under 'Detail'/'T-Shirts'


----------



## Onket (Apr 3, 2014)

editor said:


> I like trumpets. I don't like 'official', outfit co-ordinated, approved-tune playing, football 'bands.'


They weren't 'official' for many years and they are no different now, to what they were then!


----------



## SDE (Apr 3, 2014)

Vote Erhun! Step 3/4 Player of the Year award. 

Info: http://www.thenonleaguefootballpaper.com/latest-news/isthmian-league-step-four/10268/national-game-awards-plenty-of-gems-below-the-conference/… 

Just email ngavotes@greenwayspublishing.com with your vote.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 3, 2014)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Finchley & Wingate FC
> 
> Remember the hero's of the 43 Group
> 
> ...


 
I read this book a few years ago, stumbled across a tatty copy in Whitechapel library, and subsequently bought my own. One of the most amazing books I've read, and actually a little ashamed I'd not heard of them until then. I genuinely cannot believe someone hasn't discovered this book and attempted to make it into a genuine blockbuster film. It has everything...a cause, fighting fascism, set in a historic city in a post-war era, intrique, infiltration, crossing classes, love...the lot!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 3, 2014)

Onket said:


> They weren't 'official' for many years and they are no different now, to what they were then!


  Back in the seventies we had a fan who blew a long, narrow, bugle hunting type of trumpet thingy!


----------



## pettyboy (Apr 3, 2014)

Re. the trumpet

All I can think of is live versions of this -


----------



## Onket (Apr 3, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Back in the seventies we had a fan who blew a lont, narrow, bugle hunting type of trumpet thingy!


Good job s/he didn't become 'official', then!


----------



## Scutta (Apr 3, 2014)

SDE said:


> Vote Erhun! Step 3/4 Player of the Year award.
> 
> Info: http://www.thenonleaguefootballpaper.com/latest-news/isthmian-league-step-four/10268/national-game-awards-plenty-of-gems-below-the-conference/…
> 
> Just email ngavotes@greenwayspublishing.com with your vote.




DONE


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 3, 2014)

That's one ballot I won't be spoiling.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 3, 2014)

pettyboy said:


> Re. the trumpet
> 
> All I can think of is live versions of this -




Surely someone must have an old drum lurking around somewhere...?


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 3, 2014)

PartisanDulwich said:


> After the match against Bury - A guy looking for Rob said he was a professional trumpet player (and he and his mate) wanted to join the Rabble at the home game on Saturday and asked if that was OK


Am I "Rob"? Why were they looking for me? Do I look like a trumpet-hating tyrant?


----------



## Onket (Apr 3, 2014)

pettyboy said:


> Re. the trumpet
> 
> All I can think of is live versions of this -



Love Bad Manners.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 3, 2014)

editor said:


> MAIDSTONE WIN FA PLAY-OFF APPEAL
> The Football Association has ruled that Maidstone United can take part in the end of season play-offs and the Ryman League is backing the governing body’s decision to allow the Kent club to compete for promotion.
> 
> http://nonleague.pitchero.com/news/maidstone-win-fa-play-off-appeal-30297/


So Maidstone will be allowed to compete in the play offs, but if they win, there's still no guarantee they will be promoted.

Which brings forward the possibility of whoever might lose to Maidstone in the final still getting promoted. Of course, the FA will just hope Maidstone get knocked out - 'problem' solved.

JTG


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 3, 2014)

Apparently when people take Dimethyltryptamine, the so-called "god drug", quite a lot see a *pink* & *blue* sea of pure love.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 3, 2014)

Just to let people know...a group of Wingate & Finchley fans are walking all the way from their ground to ours tomorrow, to raise money for their local children's hospice.

Please, please give them a great welcome even if you can't afford to make a donation. They will be going round the ground from half time onwards shaking their buckets.

http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/as-the-old-song-goes-1193792.html


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 3, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Back to winning again.
> 
> Not a great game, *redeemed by some quality twatting about*. Let's do the g-man conga!


It's this sort of thing that elevates the more mundane matches to a higher level these days.  As recently as 3 or 4 years ago a match like that (midweek evening, far offf visitors with little travelling support) would have pulled a crowd of around 150.  There would have been a bout 15-20 behind the goal, mostly middle-aged blokes who'd followed the club since they were schoolboys.   All though that second half, while we were hanging on inconvincingly, we'd have been grumbling to each other about how a Bury equaliser wa inevitable, soundng like Rick Wakeman & Jeremy Clarkson and the like in an episode of "Grumpy Old Men"; then at the final whiste we'd have given a half-hearted cheer and been off out the gate before the players even had a chance to shake hands with the opposition, still chuntering about how we were lucky to win.

It's much better now with all the banter, ribaldry and associated nonsense!




PartisanDulwich said:


> Game at Wealdstone
> 
> love this pictureView attachment 51419


He must be Wealdstone's answer to Hugh Hefner.  I really do hope that isn't a post-coital expression on his face.



Dulwich Mishi said:


> Back in the seventies we had a fan who blew a lont, narrow, bugle hunting type of trumpet thingy!


That was Tom, wasn't it?  He really was a bearded hippy, including the sandals in all weathers.  He'd blend in effortlessly if he was still around!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 3, 2014)

"That was Tom, wasn't it?  He really was a bearded hippy, including the sandals in all weathers.  He'd blend in effortlessly if he was still around!"

Yes that was his name. 'New-veauist/old school' ahead of his time! ;-)


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 3, 2014)

Scutta said:


> DONE



me too!


----------



## EDC (Apr 3, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> "That was Tom, wasn't it?  He really was a bearded hippy, including the sandals in all weathers.  He'd blend in effortlessly if he was still around!"
> 
> Yes that was his name. 'New-veauist/old school' ahead of his time! ;-)



Preferable to the bloody woman with her rattle in the corner.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 3, 2014)

EDC said:


> Preferable to the bloody woman with her rattle in the corner.


 Oi! She was a legend! Shame on you...


----------



## Scutta (Apr 3, 2014)

https://plus.google.com/photos/1050...5997395939007107298&oid=105047288315670228342

some more photos from sat


----------



## EDC (Apr 3, 2014)

Scutta said:


> https://plus.google.com/photos/1050...5997395939007107298&oid=105047288315670228342
> 
> some more photos from sat



Finally I got in some photos!!!


----------



## Scutta (Apr 3, 2014)

EDC said:


> Finally I got in some photos!!!



we may have spoken but not sure i have put EDC to a face yet! - dont worry if you want to remain anon


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 3, 2014)

EDC said:


> Finally I got in some photos!!!


 
Are you Phil Wilson?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 3, 2014)

*Mike Bayly* ‏@*Mike_Bayly*   ‏*at Wingate & Finchley FC (edited) tweeted that they have 10-12 walking to Champion Hill on a sponsored walk for local Hospice*

*I do hope we will give them a true and very warm welcome

Mishi - happy to contribute towards fund whip round for burger and tea or what ever refreshments 

Mike also says key Group 43 members were Finchley FC supporters
*


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 3, 2014)

PartisanDulwich said:


> [URL='https://twitter.com/Mike_Bayly']
> 
> *Mike Bayly* ‏@*Mike_Bayly*   ‏*at Finchley & Wingate FC tweeted that they have 10-12 walking to Champion Hill on a sponsored walk for local Hospice*[/URL]
> 
> ...


 Erm, why wouldn't we give them a true and very warm welcome. Of course we will...why 'hope'?

Hope you organise the whip round for whatever, won't be there for the game as I'm working,  but to be honest I think they'd rather you chucked the money into their buckets. The walk has already been plugged on the official website, which I mentioned on this thread a few hours ago.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 3, 2014)

PartisanDulwich said:


> [URL='https://twitter.com/Mike_Bayly']
> 
> *Mike Bayly* ‏@*Mike_Bayly*   ‏*at Finchley & Wingate FC tweeted that they have 10-12 walking to Champion Hill on a sponsored walk for local Hospice*[/URL]


 
Oh...and hate to be pedantic and all that BUT it's Wingate & Finchley FC.

How would you like it if people started calling us Hamlet Dulwich FC? ;-)


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 3, 2014)

pedantic
You Mishi - Thats what we love about you

I stated clearly Finchley FC because they did not merge with Wingate until 1991

Thus supporters of Group 43 supported Finchley FC
not Finchley & Wingate FC

I rest my case (Move aside Maxine Peake)


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 3, 2014)

I thought it was Northern Ireland & Finchley FC.


----------



## EDC (Apr 3, 2014)

Scutta said:


> we may have spoken but not sure i have put EDC to a face yet! - dont worry if you want to remain anon



We have smiled at each other during the Met Police naughty chanting.


----------



## SDE (Apr 3, 2014)

Get a room, you two!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 3, 2014)

PartisanDulwich said:


> pedantic
> You Mishi - Thats what we love about you
> 
> I stated clearly Finchley FC because they did not merge with Wingate until 1991
> ...


  I was referring to you calling them Finchley and Wingate here:



*Mike Bayly* ‏@*Mike_Bayly* ‏*at Finchley & Wingate FC tweeted that they have 10-12 walking to Champion Hill on a sponsored walk for local Hospice*

NOT there immediate pre-merger post-War years...


----------



## SDE (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 3, 2014)

Can we compromise on this? Winchley & Fingate CF?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 3, 2014)

your right Mishi

Got it wrong way around

Wingate & Finchley

Got confused with Finchley the place and Wingate (the part of the club named after the great British WW2 leader  Orde _Wingate_ who developed guerrilla warfare techniques in Burma against the Japenese

His Indian Special forces known as Chindits (Chindit is a corrupted form of the Burmese mythical beast Chinthe or _Chinthay_, statues of which guarded Buddhist temples.)

Became the pro type for the more famous Merrill's _Marauders_.

ps Mishi just seen you leaving work wearing a Dulwich Hamlet shirt


----------



## EDC (Apr 3, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I read this book a few years ago, stumbled across a tatty copy in Whitechapel library, and subsequently bought my own. One of the most amazing books I've read, and actually a little ashamed I'd not heard of them until then. I genuinely cannot believe someone hasn't discovered this book and attempted to make it into a genuine blockbuster film. It has everything...a cause, fighting fascism, set in a historic city in a post-war era, intrique, infiltration, crossing classes, love...the lot!



Is the book still in print, I'd like to read it?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 3, 2014)

PartisanDulwich said:


> your right Mishi
> 
> Got it wrong way around
> 
> Wingate & Finchley


You*'*re


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Apr 3, 2014)

Wealdstone won again tonight but more importantly Bognor lost 2-1 at Enfield Town!!


----------



## Balbi (Apr 3, 2014)

89th minute sickener from Enfield


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 4, 2014)

SDE said:


> Vote Erhun! Step 3/4 Player of the Year award.
> 
> Info: http://www.thenonleaguefootballpaper.com/latest-news/isthmian-league-step-four/10268/national-game-awards-plenty-of-gems-below-the-conference/…
> 
> Just email ngavotes@greenwayspublishing.com with your vote.



Done


----------



## Ron Merlin (Apr 4, 2014)

Oh, we (Enfield) won a game! If it wasn't for today's 6am start I might have been there. Bah.

Now, if you could just beat W&F for us tomorrow, I'd be most grateful. Cheers!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 4, 2014)

Top Ten Rabble Moments 2013-14 Season

The season is not over yet, but surely time we started gathering our individual and collective thoughts on the best moments (so far) of the Season on the pitch and on the terraces

- Away support at Hemel Hempstead in the FA Cup and Erhun's goal
- The sit in and sing in at Kingstonians
- Ian Daly's Dialectic Destroying Cobra Morph video
- Away at Thurrock (supporters go topless on a cold winters night)
- Home to Maidstone (on and off the pitch - the no to Royal Mail privatisation video)
- The Away Game (Bognor?) we had radio commentary
- Phil Wilson 100 saves in one game home match (was it Canvey ?)
- Away Goal celebration - The Rabble running down the touchline Margate ?
- Tuscany Regional Flag and Anarchist flag, Gavin Rose Poster, Ref your a mug poster, Weve already won  the moral victory banner, Police & football banner
- New Rabble Songs

I am sure others will have many more some I missed or were just quality

What ever its been a real joy


----------



## Joe K (Apr 4, 2014)

There are loads, but a personal favourite was G-Man's 'my mum only let me watch sequels' spiel.


----------



## Christian Burt (Apr 4, 2014)

East Thurrock away was enjoyable. Margate away was aboslute lunacy.


----------



## pettyboy (Apr 4, 2014)

Walking over Tower Bridge after Canvey Island away and 'accosting' that tourist who had a pink n blue jack wills bag!


----------



## shifting gears (Apr 4, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I read this book a few years ago, stumbled across a tatty copy in Whitechapel library, and subsequently bought my own. One of the most amazing books I've read, and actually a little ashamed I'd not heard of them until then. I genuinely cannot believe someone hasn't discovered this book and attempted to make it into a genuine blockbuster film. It has everything...a cause, fighting fascism, set in a historic city in a post-war era, intrique, infiltration, crossing classes, love...the lot!



I'm reading it at the moment, and the exact same thought occurred to me about a film version! In the right hands that could be a cracker.

There's also a 20 min docu on the 43 group on YouTube (would link it up but I'm on phone right now - easy enough to find) - plenty of interviews with surviving (although docu is fairly old now so imagine many have now passed on) members


----------



## shifting gears (Apr 4, 2014)

EDC said:


> Is the book still in print, I'd like to read it?





EDC said:


> Is the book still in print, I'd like to read it?



Yes it's on amazon etc I think there was a new edition a couple of years back

Morris Beckman 'the 43 Group'


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2014)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Top Ten Rabble Moments 2013-14 Season
> 
> The season is not over yet, but surely time we started gathering our individual and collective thoughts on the best moments (so far) of the Season on the pitch and on the terraces
> 
> ...


Ah, yes. Margate away.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 4, 2014)

The official Wingate & Finchley FC twitter account
re tweeted are support for the Hero's of the 43 Group

Then again as stated, many of the 43 Group did training at Jewish sports clubs including Finchley FC and appear in the You tube video, were early Finchley FC ultras


----------



## Scutta (Apr 4, 2014)

Best moments: all of it #notthesmokebombsthough #orbacongate


----------



## Scutta (Apr 4, 2014)

ha great Dulwich Mishi



AAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAH


----------



## Scutta (Apr 4, 2014)

They're SCUM


----------



## Joe K (Apr 4, 2014)

Christian Burt said:


> East Thurrock away was enjoyable. Margate away was aboslute lunacy.



Ah, the trip in the cup. Naughty seaside postcards. A fouled hat. Pinnockdine Pidane with an unexpected winner. Paul Vines missing a more  or less open goal. 'All we are saying, is give us some rum.'

Margate Two was amazing. Massively hungover from Robert's birthday, a day off work, a brilliant pub, an art gallery and the best comeback of the season. The ate night drive back to London was also pretty funny.


----------



## Champion_hill (Apr 4, 2014)

Enfield away has to be up there. Erhun at his very best.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Apr 4, 2014)

^Seeing him score with his head was particularly galling!


----------



## Joe K (Apr 4, 2014)

Ron Merlin said:


> ^Seeing him score with his head was particularly galling!



He's scored a few headers this season, to be fair. Would have got another against you at home but your keeper made a Banks-level save to keep it out.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Apr 4, 2014)

He was on fire that day, granted. That was a grand occasion, even though we lost. Mad game and mad (in a good way, not in an Ilkeston-style let's use this fence we've just ripped from the ground as spears to try to kill the Enfield) opposition fans - always a winner.

Just beat Finchley please! We're chasing them now...


----------



## Joe K (Apr 4, 2014)

On the subject of aways, my elbow still hasn't recovered from where i cracked it on a barrier celebrating our first at Maidstone. Think i have a terminally damaged funny bone.

I really enjoyed Thamesmead away. We were the 177 army that night.


----------



## Joe K (Apr 4, 2014)

Ron Merlin said:


> He was on fire that day, granted. That was a grand occasion, even though we lost. Mad game and mad (in a good way, not in an Ilkeston-style let's use this fence we've just ripped from the ground as spears to try to kill the Enfield) opposition fans - always a winner.
> 
> Just beat Finchley please! We're chasing them now...



We're unreliable at best at the minute, but i hope we can do you a good turn tomorrow. Really enjoyed our visit before Christmas, particularly the titanic-style innards of the stand.


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2014)

I've done a feature on the Wingate & Finchley FC walk.

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/04/...to-dulwich-hamlet-to-raise-money-for-hospice/


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 4, 2014)

Scutta
Given your Tuscany work
maybe you could knock up a Group 43 banner for Saturday


----------



## sankara (Apr 4, 2014)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Scutta
> Given your Tuscany work
> maybe you could knock up a Group 43 banner for Saturday



I'm not sure Brixton Hatter has any curtain left!


----------



## Scutta (Apr 4, 2014)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Scutta
> Given your Tuscany work
> maybe you could knock up a Group 43 banner for Saturday




haha that credit should really go to vornstyle76 but i ll see if we can before!


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 4, 2014)

Scutta said:


> haha that credit should really go to vornstyle76 but i ll see if we can before!



Oi! It was teamwork. My bedsheet and suggestion! Rob's spray paint. You added the cherry on the top with the anarchist A and the blue haze.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 4, 2014)

Sorry pompeydunc quality day in the park look forward to the summer for more!!!


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 4, 2014)

Scutta said:


> Sorry pompeydunc quality day in the park look forward to the summer for more!!!



It was collectivism at its best. The first of many ComFast chapter cultural enhancement congresses that will deliver pink and blue joy to the faithful.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 4, 2014)

I think Enfield away is my highlight of the season. My head flooded with so much exhilaration juice I thought I was going to blackout, I could feel my brain swelling against my skull. And then outsinging (or even terrifying) a carriage full of Arsenal fans on the tube back to South London. Later that night at work two people genuinely wondered if I was on a combo of cocaine and mdma. I must have been like some horrific marriage of Nick Hornby and Irvine Welsh characters.

Edit: obviously a strong shout-out for the Margate league away too.


----------



## Joe K (Apr 4, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> I think Enfield away is my highlight of the season. My head flooded with so much exhilaration juice I thought I was going to blackout, I could feel my brain swelling against my skull. And then outsinging (or even terrifying) a carriage full of Arsenal fans on the tube back to South London. Later that night at work two people genuinely wondered if I was on a combo of cocaine and mdma. I must have been like some horrific marriage of Nick Hornby and Irvine Welsh characters.
> 
> Edit: obviously a strong shout-out for the Margate league away too.



One of the funniest things about Enfield was that we were basically sober. There was a purity to all that euphoria.

In it's own way, the defeat at Harrow was also quite good fun, particularly the surreal postscript in Peckham Wetherspoons with the maverick 'entrepreneur'. Actually, by 'fun' i might mean 'terrifying'.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 4, 2014)

Ahhh... John-Paul, the racist Peckham-Irish gangster who was married to a Caribbean and ranted all night about being so anti-drugs that he's murdered dealers before eventually offering us some coke. I genuinely thought he was going to physically force me to go into business with him mass producing my painted punk-ish blazers for "the African market".

No matter how unhinged Dulwich Hamlet might make me, there's always someone in a Wetherspoons ready to make me feel normal again.


----------



## Joe K (Apr 4, 2014)

The punchline to this story is, of course, that John-Paul has Robert's phone number.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 4, 2014)

I was literally too scared to give him a false one in case he could tell I was lying. I'm clinging to the hope he was a very dedicated method actor preparing for a gritty and hardhitting theatre production in the Bussey Building later that year.

Another season highlight shout-out to the cafe owner who, seeing the crudely painted "DULWICH HAMLET FOOTBALL CLUB" on the very same painted punk-ish blazer asked, "Ah, are you the team manager?"


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 4, 2014)

Joe K said:


> The punchline to this story is, of course, that John-Paul has Robert's phone number.



I think I have met this guy separately. He force feed me two or three red bull vodkas with sambuca dropped in. I was too terrified to say no. The stare I got when I said no to the fourth is still etched on my eye lids when I close my eyes at night.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 4, 2014)

Highlights of the season

children on a train spotting Rob's voodoo stick
asking him if he was a wizard

Thinking......
These little stories would make a great 2 or 4 page cartoon story board


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 4, 2014)

was his coke any good?


----------



## G Man (Apr 4, 2014)

Joe K said:


> There are loads, but a personal favourite was G-Man's 'my mum only let me watch sequels' spiel.



since I missed most of last season, this season has been a kind of sequel for me.


----------



## G Man (Apr 4, 2014)

Only a handful of us were that night (majority old skool rabble), but the FA trophy replay away to Concorde was a great evening. "Gavin Roses pink & blue army" for 35 minutes! Last minute Ian Daly equaliser. Even though we lost in extra time. 

Erhun chip v Enfield and subsequent celebration in the net after another expertly taken penalty. 

Also, a superb away performance against Hendon in our first away game of the season. A Harry Ottoway double and great vociferous support from the rabble with a Michael Duberry love fest.


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2014)

G Man said:


> Only a handful of us were that night (majority old skool rabble), but the FA trophy replay away to Concorde was a great evening. "Gavin Roses pink & blue army" for 35 minutes! Last minute Ian Daly equaliser. Even though we lost in extra time.


Truly magnificent stuff:


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 5, 2014)

Different game though...the clip is from the League Cup Final, against Concord Rangers, at Maidstone United's ground, last season.

The Concord game G-Man means is the midweek Trophy replay in deepest Essex this season.


----------



## Scrooge (Apr 5, 2014)

Quick plug for a few things going on at the 12th Man stand today...

COACH TO BILLERICAY - a supporter's coach will be leaving Champion Hill at 11am next Sat for the Billericay game.  The fare is just £12 for adults and £8 for concessions which is a lot cheaper than the train.  As usual the coach will be there in time for a few pre-game beers, and there will no doubt be the usual array of onboard entertainment!  We'll be taking bookings at the stand today.

GRAND NATIONAL SWEEPSTAKE - we're running a sweepstake at the 12th Man table today.  £2 an entry - with £40 going to the person who selects the winning horse, and £40 being donated to the 12th Man scheme.

THE ONLY WAY IS UP - there's limited stock left of the book about last season's title winning exploits, on sale today for £6 a copy.

THE FAMOUS 12TH MAN BUCKET - if none of the above appeals, drop by anyway and donate all that annoying shrapnel to a worthy cause!

See you all down there.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 5, 2014)

sankara said:


> I'm not sure Brixton Hatter has any curtain left!


I have one flag-sized piece of curtain left but I think that's gonna get turned into a "We Love You Erhun - always Dulwich" flag to say goodbye….


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 5, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I have one flag-sized piece of curtain left but I think that's gonna get turned into a "We Love You Erhun - always Dulwich" flag to say goodbye….



Put it next to the Erhun Shaman one....


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2014)

A delightful 4-2 win today, a big crowd, some great singing and a magnificent banner.


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2014)

And here's how the league has shaped up. Hornchurch lost, Wealdstone lost but Maidstone won, as did Kingstonian.



(From: http://www.footballwebpages.co.uk/isthprem )


----------



## SDE (Apr 5, 2014)

Upside down.


----------



## discokermit (Apr 5, 2014)

editor said:


> View attachment 51656


hipster football.


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2014)

discokermit said:


> hipster football.


Yes, dear.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 5, 2014)

This is how "The Rabble" looked today against Wingate & Finchley

Looking Great

This is Tuscany

"Can You Hear The People Sing"


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2014)

GOOOOAAAALLLl!!!!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 5, 2014)

SDE said:


> Upside down.


Ian Daly

Inside Out


----------



## girasol (Apr 5, 2014)

My first time watching a home game.  Loved the location and the atmosphere!  What a lovely day out 

Photos: https://www.flickr.com/photos/plasmatika/sets/72157643474570705/


----------



## Balbi (Apr 5, 2014)

Just got off my flight and checked the score. Buzzing in Melbourne now.

HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 5, 2014)

Attendance seemed higher than 688 today at home against Wingate and Fincley
but regardless looked good

our average at champion hill is now 631 and third highest behind Maidstone Utd 1798 and Wealstone 650


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2014)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Attendance seemed higher than 688 today at home against Wingate and Fincley but regardless looked good


That really does seem low. I'd guessed it at 760.


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2014)

girasol said:


> My first time watching a home game.  Loved the location and the atmosphere!  What a lovely day out
> 
> Photos: https://www.flickr.com/photos/plasmatika/sets/72157643474570705/


Great pics!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 6, 2014)

how about somebody knocking the highlights of the season into A5 booklet say 10-20 pages
 photos with blurb (unless someones writting a book again)
I can print up colour x100 copies


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 6, 2014)

girasol said:


> My first time watching a home game.  Loved the location and the atmosphere!  What a lovely day out
> 
> Photos: https://www.flickr.com/photos/plasmatika/sets/72157643474570705/



Some lovely, lovely photos there. Superb.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 6, 2014)

A bit of a slow burner with a decent away goal on the break. The second half made up for it. This is how I use to think attending a football match would be like as a six year-old - minus the booze, obviously. It's just taken 37 years to find the reality.

Nonsense words, a few pics.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 6, 2014)

Great game. Even better follow up, with apologies to Wetherspoon's neighbours. 

Think I was something of a state by the time I got home.


----------



## girasol (Apr 6, 2014)

The score was 4x2 Tricky Skills, yr blog says 4x1   there were a lot more people around on the second half, I think some possibly got in by unaccountable means, which would explain the mismatch between official attendance and real attendance


----------



## all to nah (Apr 6, 2014)

PartisanDulwich said:


> how about somebody knocking the highlights of the season into A5 booklet say 10-20 pages
> photos with blurb (unless someones writting a book again)
> I can print up colour x100 copies



Great idea!



​


----------



## Ms T (Apr 6, 2014)

I had fun, even though the pink, blue, orange and black strip combo did make my eyes bleed.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 6, 2014)

The official attendance was given as 668...absolutely gutted. The Club should have knocked two off the gate. How great would it have been to have an official attendance of 666? ;-)


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 6, 2014)

Season Highlights booklet
when i say x100 copies 
I mean photocopy in colour


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 6, 2014)

Came a cross this great quote

"Without a banner, they will call us a rabble.
With a banner we march with a reason.
Together many banners gives us strength.
A sea of banners and we are a movement."

However, they still call us a rabble at Champion Hill - and we are proud to be pink & blue


----------



## EDC (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm sure the crowd was over 700, there must have been over 30 babies and 3 dogs (not mine yesterday) to add.

Still failing to get into a fucking photo.


----------



## Taper (Apr 6, 2014)

There were loads of babies and young uns there yesterday. Is Champion Hill the Cerne Abbas of non-league footer I wonder? Or does the voodoo stick have fecund properties?

I enjoyed yesterday hugely. Back to proper Hamlet. Chaotic, creative, deadly in attack (for a short while). And the crowd was jumping in the second half.  What a club the Hamlet is. I'm in love with it, having not really given a crap about football for ten years. Notts County does that to a chap. 

I'd vowed to put my dog (the whippet) down yesterday had they lost as I'd persuaded myself she had hexed the club on its recent poor run. But now she is reprieved, pending the charge towards the play offs. 

And respect to the Wingate and Finchley fans. What a splendid bunch. Will be a shame if they go down. But then again I thought the Enfield fans were sound too.


----------



## EDC (Apr 6, 2014)

She's a beautiful wippet, my daughter loves her.

Yesterday was great, behind the goal was rocking and I was sober.  Dulwich is a unique experience and I hope it continues, should the form drop and the club have seasons of mid-table obscurity against the same old teams it'll be interesting to see what happens, I think the support will just grow and grow.

However, if drinking on the terraces  get stopped, I feel it could have a negative effect.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 6, 2014)

Taper said:


> I'd vowed to put my dog (the whippet) down yesterday had they lost as I'd persuaded myself she had hexed the club on its recent poor run. But now she is reprieved, pending the charge towards the play offs.



it's your whippet!  i love whippets!  but she's never there when i'm there   is she friendly to random drunken whippet fans?


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> it's your whippet!  i love whippets!  but she's never there when i'm there   is she friendly to random drunken whippet fans?


It is a very friendly whippet. As is the owner


----------



## EDC (Apr 6, 2014)

Maybe we could have a dog day, let them join in the fun.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 6, 2014)

editor said:


> It is a very friendly whippet. As is the owner



Seconded.  Even if he did ask me if I came here often.  

Labrador-retrievers are best though.  Acorn very much enjoyed the singing and especially the chips.


----------



## EDC (Apr 6, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Seconded.  Even if he did ask me if I came here often.
> 
> Labrador-retrievers are best though.  Acorn very much enjoyed the singing and especially the chips.



You were right in front of me, she was lovely too.  I brought my Beagle on Tuesday and he was fine until someone wound him up waving a burger under his nose, after that my evening was ruined.


----------



## Taper (Apr 6, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Seconded.  Even if he did ask me if I came here often.  "
> 
> 
> Oh god I did! That sort of came out wrong...


----------



## Fingers (Apr 6, 2014)

Hello guys, I woke up with two identical mobile phones this morning eek.  Sony.  Does anyone know who the other one belongs to? It will be someone who was at the party after the Fox in the Hill. Happy to deliver it back to it's rightful owner this afternoon  
Scutta @MsDarlingKiss vornstyle76


----------



## Yorick (Apr 6, 2014)

Best game I've seen in ages - missed away at Wealdstone because I was at The Den for the corporate footy and couldn't make the Bury Town game either. 



girasol said:


> My first time watching a home game.  Loved the location and the atmosphere!  What a lovely day out
> 
> Photos: https://www.flickr.com/photos/plasmatika/sets/72157643474570705/



These photos are great, esp one of the Rabble from the stands


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 6, 2014)

I think this photo sums up much that is so good about the non macho - non corporate approach of the Rabble at Champion Hill

Its great that we have families as well as lone males (and now a growing number of women)

on the Curva del Transponitine

say it loud and proud

we are a community

pink and blue army


----------



## Fingers (Apr 6, 2014)

Phew, the owner of the phone has been located so I am going to whizz it over to Peckham now


----------



## Yorick (Apr 6, 2014)

Just realised that on the photos of the celebration for the first goal, you get a fairly comprehensive outline of Ian Daly's, ahem, dialectic destroying cobra.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 6, 2014)

Only my third time at the hill after coming along for the thriller against Harrow Borough and then the 0-2 loss to Bognor - both times with friends. Attended alone on Saturday and still loved every minute. Met Ian Daly's brother at the beginning of the 2nd half who said that even after playing against AEK Athens for Aris and scoring on his debut for the ROI U21s - Ian can't get enough of the club. Said from the first minute he played, he felt welcomed.

Fully supported by his 'impressive' celebration mentioned above! He really loves scoring. 

Booked me and 3 mates on the coach to Billericay - it's been a while since I started drinking before 12pm. Onward!


----------



## Fingers (Apr 6, 2014)

One of the best home games I have been to. Brilliant post  match rabble party in the Fox on the Hill beer garden with about 40+ pink and blues singing like demons. Then a great post pub party in Nunhead which I left about 8am!  Some video....


----------



## Fingers (Apr 6, 2014)

Phone is back with it's owner who didn't get angry with me


----------



## shifting gears (Apr 6, 2014)

Taper said:


> There were loads of babies and young uns there yesterday. Is Champion Hill the Cerne Abbas of non-league footer I wonder? Or does the voodoo stick have fecund properties?
> 
> I enjoyed yesterday hugely. Back to proper Hamlet. Chaotic, creative, deadly in attack (for a short while). And the crowd was jumping in the second half.  What a club the Hamlet is. I'm in love with it, having not really given a crap about football for ten years. Notts County does that to a chap.
> 
> ...



Ha! I complimented you about your beautiful dog and you told me your cruel twisted plan... Was howling with laughter!

Great day out yesterday. Second time I've done it on no sleep - I think I actually enjoy it more!


----------



## Yorick (Apr 6, 2014)

Must remember to suggest we pay a visit to Fox on the Hill to my mates after the Leiston game...

Just looking at the league table and, bloody hell, there's still seven teams vying for those play-off spots. That Kingstonian game on the last day is going to be something else.

If we're doing games with no sleep, back in December I did Hendon without crashing, and only had six hours or so between then and the Maidstone match the following Tuesday - which was the best game of football I have been to in many, many years.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 6, 2014)

The Fox were fine with us for about two hours and then a neighbour complained and we were told to turn it down. Probably a Tooting expat


----------



## Champion_hill (Apr 6, 2014)

It's hard to believe the fox on the hill asked us to leave when we were being so quiet.

8am? There was me thinking the night was winding down when we were refused access whilst trying to do the g man conga up the stairs.


----------



## Christian Burt (Apr 7, 2014)

Champion_hill said:


> It's hard to believe the fox on the hill asked us to leave when we were being so quiet.
> 
> 8am? There was me thinking the night was winding down when we were refused access whilst trying to do the g man conga up the stairs.


 
I went to the Cherry Tree then Skehans then Venue and then a park and then home. Absolutely sloshed! If DHFC win the play offs you may as well put a 72 hour Police hunt on my ass as god knows how merry I'd be after that!


----------



## Scutta (Apr 7, 2014)

What a great day on Saturday! ANOTHER WIN already watching the clock until next Saturday. felt like the rabble was bulging and getting bigger, more and more people standing behind the goal enjoying the carnival atmosphere..(maybe not Otta or steve0  ). and great meeting a few of the fans who started coming down in Jan that I hadnt before in the fox after and I hope to see them at the away game next weekend as well! 

points to note from previous posts:

 I'm now cool enough to be considered a hipster... I've made it at last...

Please dont kill your dog Taper its an awesome dog 

and whos going to be on Burt watching duties WHEN WE WIN the play offs...


----------



## Joe K (Apr 7, 2014)

Christian Burt said:


> I went to the Cherry Tree then Skehans then Venue and then a park and then home. Absolutely sloshed! If DHFC win the play offs you may as well put a 72 hour Police hunt on my ass as god knows how merry I'd be after that!



I'm deeply intrigued by the workings of your mind that occurred in between me leaving Skehans at quarter past nine and you deciding to go to Venue _on your own_. 

Not sure I'm competent to volunteer for Burtwatching duties in the event of promotion as I fell off the East Dulwich roundabout after the Burgess Hill game and was covered in bruises for the whole week after.


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2014)

Some more photos: 
































Loads more: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/04/...s-alive-with-a-4-2-win-over-wingate-finchley/


----------



## Scutta (Apr 7, 2014)

"Still celebrating after the ground had emptied."

we got there late had to make up for the first 10 mins we missed


----------



## Scutta (Apr 7, 2014)

Oh and I well enjoyed a bit more Depeche mode being chucked in there..


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 7, 2014)

What fun, mates. My head and body still hurt! I'm glad I'm off college today


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 7, 2014)

I've just got out of bed.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 7, 2014)

any techno dulwich remixes?


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 7, 2014)

Scutta said:


> any techno dulwich remixes?


More of a europop nightmare: http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/videos/young-turk-herne-bay-away-crowd-mix-39932.html Though I reckon if you crowbarred this on top of a Cybotron track you'd be well away.


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2014)

I think Saturday may have been the maximum amount of urbanites ever seen at a Hamlet game. We are growing!


----------



## Scutta (Apr 7, 2014)

one further highlight of the weekend finding out we have not one but TWO relatives of Aleister Crowley in the rabble.. does that make us officially the most Satanic team in the UK? 


http://www.101greatgoals.com/blog/s...ical-black-robes-turn-up-at-chelsea-pictures/


----------



## EDC (Apr 7, 2014)

Nice pictures Editor, as usual I'm the invisible man.

Must remember for the future:

1. Bring a pretty dog or baby
2. Grow a beard
3. Wear silly sunglasses
4. Make a banner or be seen helping to hang it up.
5. Play football with the little kids in the corner.
6. Drink Strongbow and always have a can in hand.

Failing that run naked across the pitch.

I forgot, bring a fluffy toy.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 7, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> More of a europop nightmare: http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/videos/young-turk-herne-bay-away-crowd-mix-39932.html Though I reckon if you crowbarred this on top of a Cybotron track you'd be well away.


this is awesome...

and why we need to find out who the trumpet people are


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 7, 2014)

editor said:


> I think Saturday may have been the maximum amount of urbanites ever seen at a Hamlet game. We are growing!


 
I think it might have been girasol said on saturday 'it's like the new thing now we're too old for squat parties' or something like that.

Also LOL at everyone climbing out of their pits two days later.


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> More of a europop nightmare: http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/videos/young-turk-herne-bay-away-crowd-mix-39932.html Though I reckon if you crowbarred this on top of a Cybotron track you'd be well away.


I was involved in a terrace anthem remix waaay back when Cardiff City were, well, Cardiff City.


----------



## pettyboy (Apr 7, 2014)

Had a brilliant time on Saturday. Much improved on the pitch and the Rabble was in fine voice too. I've started bringing along a few friends and they're hooked. Dulwich Hamlet is addictive!

A highlight was walking up Champion Hill, well after the game had finished and hearing from the Fox on the Hill garden - "We hate Tooting and Mitcham, we hate Leatherhead too - they're SCUM!". At that point, It seemed rude not to come in for a pint! Was great to see so many of you still there.

I love this club!


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 7, 2014)

Champion_hill said:


> 8am? There was me thinking the night was winding down when we were refused access whilst trying to do the g man conga up the stairs.


I love the fact that, after that girl explained at great exasperated length that she had to wake up at stupid o'clock for work that morning, one of us tried to reason, "But it's the G-Man conga!"


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 7, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> I've just got out of bed.



typing from bed, in the dark


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 7, 2014)

EDC said:


> Nice pictures Editor, as usual I'm the invisible man.
> 
> Must remember for the future:
> 
> ...


I gave 5 a quick go at halftime but swiftly scuttled off as I refused to be nutmegged by a 7-year-old. This led to much of 6 throughout the second half.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 7, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> I love the fact that, after that girl explained at great exasperated length that she had to wake up at stupid o'clock for work that morning, one of us tried to reason, "But it's the G-Man conga!"



I think we might have ruined that party


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 7, 2014)

We were the party.


----------



## Christian Burt (Apr 7, 2014)

I missed the party as I was probably under a bush around that time.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanking you muchly for the win over W&F. Cheers Hamleteers! Enfield seem to be winning games nowadays, and we're on the up.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 7, 2014)

I got collared by the old fella in the crash helmet and the ladies handbag before the game kicked off.  He whipped out a letter from the Maudsley which listed all the prescription drugs he had in his handbag and it was quite a list.   He told me he was having a brilliant day out! 

Edited to add, he was not the g-man's dad


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 7, 2014)

Fingers said:


> I got collared by the old fella in the crash helmet and the ladies handbag before the game kicked off.  He whipped out a letter from the Maudsley which listed all the prescription drugs he had in his handbag and it was quite a list.   He told me he was having a brilliant day out!
> 
> Edited to add, he was not the g-man's dad


Who on earth is that guy? I saw him rambling to one of the present pooches at one point before KO - can't remember if it was the whippet or the golden retriever. I like his style, he wore the hell out of that handbag.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 7, 2014)

He was on day release from the Maudsley from what the letter said


----------



## Taper (Apr 7, 2014)

I had a brief conflab, although neither I or the dog were clear about what he said.  I liked his style.  I like to imagine he once roadied for Dr Feelgood.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 7, 2014)

Yes the man with the gman hat and handbag collared me as well when passing
couldn't understand a word
Its great that he feels so at home at the Club
after all he no doubt saw Rob and Gman and thought
I can seriously give this a go

Hope he enjoyed his day

The rest of us certainly did

Have to say the level of drinking - is a tad hard to keep up with

I just love it that people choice to bring their own or get it from the bar

Its like a really great restaurant I knew down Brick lane, we were  chuffed that it had no license, so could bring your own drink, thus saving yourself 50% of the cost of a night out

Would be great to agree mass party (maybe with food) at a pub after the Leiston game - Fox again ?

surely we should march somewhere as a group ? or is it the island ?


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2014)

I reckon we could do a charity pub crawl/march before a game too. 

Raise loads of money for charity while getting bladdered - and then seeing the Hamlet seems like a whole bag of win to me.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Apr 7, 2014)

Taper said:


> And respect to the Wingate and Finchley fans. What a splendid bunch. Will be a shame if they go down. But then again I thought the Enfield fans were sound too.



The W&F are a fine bunch. Their banners are marvellous. My local club actually. Well, them or Haringey Borough.  I'd prefer ETU to go down and W&F to stay up, but they can't buy a win at the moment. It'll probably come down to our games against each other.

Kind words about us too, appreciated


----------



## Ms T (Apr 7, 2014)

Taper said:


> I had a brief conflab, although neither I or the dog were clear about what he said.  I liked his style.  I like to imagine he once roadied for Dr Feelgood.



So did I - couldn't understand a word of what he said, but nodded and smiled.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 7, 2014)

I'd also like to big up the chippie on Dog Kennel Hill.  A portion of (delicious) chips will feed about four people for less than two quid.  The guys working there are great and were very interested in Dulwich Hamlet's progress!


----------



## EDC (Apr 7, 2014)

I've just found these pictures from Wealdstone on my phone, naturally I'm not in any of them.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 7, 2014)

I am going to bring a cat the the next home game.  Keep the dogs on their toes/paws, as they are getting a bit complacent and cocky.


----------



## pettyboy (Apr 7, 2014)

Scutta and I were chatting at the Fox about introducing a goat as the unofficial Dulwich mascot...better hope Hadley's can fork out for a pet enclosure!


----------



## EDC (Apr 7, 2014)

I think giraffe's appear to be more popular.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 7, 2014)

Well the goats could keep the grass cut down and a giraffe could keep the Tuscan Pines from over taking the stadium.

Giraffes could also deter phantom sausage flingers and keep an eye out for stealthy flare merchants.


----------



## Ludo (Apr 7, 2014)

Champion_hill said:


> 8am? There was me thinking the night was winding down when we were refused access whilst trying to do the g man conga up the stairs.



Don't think any lasting distress was caused by the up-the-stairs-g-man-conga just maybe a bemused housemate. rest of the night continued happily.


----------



## Champion_hill (Apr 7, 2014)

Ludo said:


> Don't think any lasting distress was caused by the up-the-stairs-g-man-conga just maybe a bemused housemate. rest of the night continued happily.


You remained incredibly unruffled throughout!

Thanks for having us mate.


----------



## EDC (Apr 7, 2014)

Nimbly mouthpiece East Dulwich Forum is on the warpath over the car wash closing.  A pound a car wages, where the morality in that.

*






Re: Football-grounds car-park car wash -- police cordons --*
Posted by *neilson99* Today, 08:02PM

What a shame these guys were fantastic and worked their backsides off for not a lot. I stood there one day and worked out they must make less than a pound per car each. I hope they sort it out or relocate somewhere nearby. 

What a load if tosh people getting soaked waiting at the turnstiles I've never seen a queue for the football.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 7, 2014)

We need a 'reclaim the Cookie Monster' flag sorting

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2014/04/07/cookie-monster-nazi_n_5103113.html?utm_hp_ref=uk


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 7, 2014)

Bloody hell, how many cars per hour?


----------



## Taper (Apr 7, 2014)

EDC said:


> Nimbly mouthpiece East Dulwich Forum is on the warpath over the car wash closing.  A pound a car wages, where the morality in that.
> 
> *
> 
> ...



I've sought to bring harmony to the thread.


----------



## Champion_hill (Apr 7, 2014)

Apparently the issue was more to do with their refusal to pay any utility bills. Would partially explain why it took us so long to deal with the edf issue.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 7, 2014)

Fuck the EDF


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 7, 2014)

EDC said:


> View attachment 51822 View attachment 51823 I've just found these pictures from Wealdstone on my phone, naturally I'm not in any of them.



I don't believe you exist. You are just a droid to make this page more popular. So long, and thanks for all the fish


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 7, 2014)

EDC said:


> Nimbly mouthpiece East Dulwich Forum is on the warpath over the car wash closing.  A pound a car wages, where the morality in that.
> 
> *
> 
> ...



I lived next to a car park in my hometown. Used to drag hosepipe over fence. Me and a mate would wash around 8 cars to make 20 quid. Could do this in about two hours, so best wage I had till about ten years later! This world be enough for both of use to get the train to Fratton, a burger, a programme and entrance. Those were the days...


----------



## EDC (Apr 7, 2014)

Ah, but with a bit of homework and cross checking the other photos of that incident my identity will be revealed,  Good luck!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 7, 2014)

"What a load if tosh people getting soaked waiting at the turnstiles I've never seen a queue for the football"

There's often a queue before kick-off...and fans DO get covered in detergent and whatever else car washing shit!

I've no problem with the car wash...but it was paying a pittance under Mccormack & drained the utility bills. The people who work there will quickly get another low paid shit job, as they're clearly willing to work hard for not much. That's not a criticism of them. But the rent they were paying was barely, if, covering the utilities at all, and they always paid cash to McCormack...read into that what you like. I'm sure it all went back into paying the bills....

But when I say I have 'no problem'...that's only if it makes money for the Football Club, and for a sensible rent...which clearly they were not paying. And if they instal a new one it should be the other side of the car park, not by the turnstile entrance.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 7, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> I don't believe you exist. You are just a droid to make this page more popular. So long, and thanks for all the fish


He does...and watched us at the old ground...proper old skool he is! ;-)


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 7, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> He does...and watched us at the old ground...proper old skool he is! ;-)



Thanks for clarifying that. I was convinced EDC was a bot.


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 8, 2014)

EDC said:


> View attachment 51823 I've just found these pictures from Wealdstone on my phone, naturally I'm not in any of them.


Looks like the bloke in the hi-viz is prime suspect for detonating the smoke bomb.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 8, 2014)

Pink Panther said:


> Looks like the bloke in the hi-viz is prime suspect for detonating the smoke bomb.


Either that or he's a fearless sunuvabitch.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 8, 2014)

vicarofsibley said:


> Either that or he's a fearless sunuvabitch.



he was quality he was joking about with us all match top guy. and reasonable bloke unlike Maidstone stewards who got all hot and bothered about Gmans mighty weapon... no not that...his hat, yep apperently that was a dangerous weapon.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 8, 2014)

Scutta said:


> he was quality he was joking about with us all match top guy. and reasonable bloke unlike Maidstone stewards who got all hot and bothered about Gmans mighty weapon... no not that...his hat, yep apperently that was a dangerous weapon.


 
Yeah I liked him. 'I just want everyone to have a good time' - can't argue with that as a philosophy.


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Yeah I liked him. 'I just want everyone to have a good time' - can't argue with that as a philosophy.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 8, 2014)

Scutta said:


> he was quality he was joking about with us all match top guy. and reasonable bloke unlike Maidstone stewards who got all hot and bothered about Gmans mighty weapon... no not that...his hat, yep apperently that was a dangerous weapon.


I'd probably be that joyless if I lived in Maidstone...


----------



## sankara (Apr 8, 2014)

I've just been wasting a bit of work time and thinking about next season and I'm really quite gutted that the number of oyster card away days is going to diminish, no matter what happens. If we don't go up, we lose Wealdstone, Thamesmead, Carshalton and Cray. We will very likely lose one of Wingate and Finchley or Enfield (fingers crossed for East Thurrock though). Also Hornchurch and Kingstonian are playoff potentials.

If you have a look at our feeder leagues from the top and bottom, VCD Athletic will probably come up and they can just about be reached using an oyster card but neither Peacehaven and Telscombe, nor any of the playoff contenders are in Laaahndan.

In the other direction none of the teams coming down from either the Conference North or South that could end up in the Isthmian are local.

If we get promoted, there are even fewer teams. Time to start saving now for those train journeys!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 8, 2014)

Yeah that is a shame. TBF I've really enjoyed my couple of trips outside London this season. If I'm honest I probably live in a bit of a London bubble so it's good to get out. I'd probably still end up going less though - like you say it's not cheap and on a weekday evening particularly it can be difficult to get there and back.


----------



## sankara (Apr 8, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Yeah that is a shame. TBF I've really enjoyed my couple of trips outside London this season. If I'm honest I probably live in a bit of a London bubble so it's good to get out. I'd probably still end up going less though - like you say it's not cheap and on a weekday evening particularly it can be difficult to get there and back.


I agree with your sentiments but the best two away trips this season - Wealdstone and Enfield were great partially because we had so many traveling fans who were up for that short journey. I wasn't at Hemel so I can't comment on that though. I shouldn't complain too much as the games are still for the most part in the south-east and fairly accessible. I just don't want to have to go to Heybridge, Needham Market or Dereham really. I am sooo doing Guernsey if they come up though!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 8, 2014)

Is Guernsey coming up on the cards? That would be quite an away trip.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Apr 8, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Is Guernsey coming up on the cards? That would be quite an away trip.


Currently 4th and looking like they could make playoffs.
*League Table*
TeamPPts
1Peacehaven & Telscombe4198
2Leatherhead4285
3Folkestone Invicta4073
4Guernsey4173
5Hastings United4073
6Merstham4170
7Burgess Hill Town3963
8Faversham Town4163
9Walton Casuals4060
10Ramsgate4256


----------



## sankara (Apr 8, 2014)

The club have a deal with a travel agent regarding rescheduling if the match gets postponed:

http://www.guernseyfc.com/fans-away-match-travel-packages


----------



## Lucy Fur (Apr 8, 2014)

sankara said:


> The club have a deal with a travel agent regarding rescheduling if the match gets postponed:
> 
> http://www.guernseyfc.com/fans-away-match-travel-packages


That looks pretty cool. I don't do second teams, but for the remaining few weeks, I really, really want Guernsey to do well and come up!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 8, 2014)

Lucy Fur said:


> That looks pretty cool. I don't do second teams, but for the remaining few weeks, I really, really want Guernsey to do well and come up!


 
We could all go and see them if they get Leatherhead in the playoffs.


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 8, 2014)

Lucy Fur said:


> Currently 4th and looking like they could make playoffs.
> *League Table*
> TeamPPts
> 1Peacehaven & Telscombe4198
> ...



How could anyone look down on a trip to peacehaven? So many song and fancy dress options.... but so little time (one game).


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 8, 2014)

Looking at that table, looks like there is at least a good chance of some extra seaside trips.


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 8, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> We could all go and see them if they get Leatherhead in the playoffs.



I'd be up for that. Would it be the Tuesday (and therefore not clash with Prem play offs)? I think we could make a lot of Leatherhead fans angry... which would bring joy to my heart.


----------



## pettyboy (Apr 8, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> I'd be up for that.



So would I...!


----------



## Lucy Fur (Apr 8, 2014)

pettyboy said:


> So would I...!


And me, as a structural engineer, I feel a professional duty of care to check on their masonry stability from time to time ;-)


----------



## EDC (Apr 8, 2014)

Folkestone is a nice ground to go to, one big covered end


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 8, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> "What a load if tosh people getting soaked waiting at the turnstiles I've never seen a queue for the football"
> 
> There's often a queue before kick-off...and fans DO get covered in detergent and whatever else car washing shit!
> 
> But when I say I have 'no problem'...that's only if it makes money for the Football Club, and for a sensible rent...which clearly they were not paying. And if they instal a new one it should be the other side of the car park, not by the turnstile entrance.


Even if there's no queue you still have to walk through the miasma of cold water muck and detergent.  On one occasion after queueing I could tast the soap in the back of my throat, it was disgusting.  There are also clear H&S issues.  The surface around the car wash area is now potholed and a clear trip hazard.  After midweek games in freezing temeratures you exit the ground after the game and the surface is very slippery where all the surface water from the car wash has begun to freeze over.  They work on too many vehicles simultaneously - I once counted nine - which are backed up right in front of the turnstiles and across the exit gates, with long hosepipes trailing in front of our entrance/exit.  On one occasion I saw an older suppoter snag his foot in a hosepipe, but fortunately he noticed before it tripped him up.  Quite simply it's in a stupid position and whoever decided to put it there deserves to be hosed down with cold water.  At the very least it should have closed an hour beofre kick off on matchdays.

I can't believe some of the twats on that East Dulwich Forum, banging on as if it's a loss to the local community.  Ahhh, it's been there 9 years?  Our club has played there for *over 100 years* on several different grounds.  If it's so wonderful I suggest they should lobby Sainsbury's to accommodate it in their car park, which is much bigger than ours.  I reckon most of the car wash trade comes from Sainsbury's customers who otherwise wouldn't even be in the vicinity.



Scutta said:


> he was quality he was joking about with us all match top guy. and reasonable bloke unlike Maidstone stewards who got all hot and bothered about Gmans mighty weapon... no not that...his hat, yep apperently that was a dangerous weapon.


How can a protective hat be a weapon?  Do they stop motorcyclists and cyclists from bringing their helmets in too?  Ridiculous.



sankara said:


> I've just been wasting a bit of work time and thinking about next season and I'm really quite gutted that the number of oyster card away days is going to diminish, no matter what happens. If we don't go up, we lose Wealdstone, Thamesmead, Carshalton and Cray. We will very likely lose one of Wingate and Finchley or Enfield (fingers crossed for East Thurrock though). Also Hornchurch and Kingstonian are playoff potentials.
> 
> If you have a look at our feeder leagues from the top and bottom, VCD Athletic will probably come up and they can just about be reached using an oyster card but neither Peacehaven and Telscombe, nor any of the playoff contenders are in Laaahndan.
> 
> ...


Personally I'd like to keep a fair number of the "Oystercard" journeys as any trip requiring longer than a 6 or 7 hour window is usually impractical for me.

The other possibility is that if two or three of the relegated teams from Conference South go into the Southern League we could get one of their existing clubs moving sideways into our league, e.g St Albans or Hitchin.

It's bottom three down from Conference South.  Dorchester are practially down and they won't come into our league.  Then it looks like two from Hayes & Yeading, Gosport, Maidenhead, Whitehawk, Chelmsford and Tonbridge.  The last three of those would come into our league; not sure about Hayes & Yeading, who are due to share at Maidenhead for at least part of next season before returning to their own redeveloped ground which is already behind schedule.


----------



## EDC (Apr 8, 2014)

I can't stand half of what's posted on the EDF.  One idiot on the Lounge thread referring to CSKA Fulham (Chelsea) and the fans causing trouble in Paris last week when videos clearly show twice the number of PSG involved so obviously stating the incorrect early newspaper reports without checking facts. 

Then there's the two resident racists Otta & Steveo who wouldn't know about a football atmosphere if it choked them.

I'm sure it's run by the local ward councillers anyway.


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Apr 8, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> I'd be up for that. Would it be the Tuesday (and therefore not clash with Prem play offs)? I think we could make a lot of Leatherhead fans angry... which would bring joy to my heart.



Premier Division Playoffs are Wednesday night I think!!


----------



## pettyboy (Apr 8, 2014)

Worth keeping an eye on these tonight...

http://www.footballwebpages.co.uk/isthprem/vidiprinter


----------



## G Man (Apr 8, 2014)

FULL-TIME: Leiston 0-0 Kingstonian

FT: Wealdstone 0-0 Lowestoft Town


----------



## Balbi (Apr 8, 2014)

G Man said:


> FULL-TIME: Leiston 0-0 Kingstonian
> 
> FT: Wealdstone 0-0 Lowestoft Town


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 9, 2014)

Billericay drew 0-0 again...second goalless draw in a row and they've only scored 1 goal in their last 5 games...


----------



## Scutta (Apr 9, 2014)

Dropped Points Boom!! gutted. 

Other news: Well done to Maidstone winning the Robert Dyas Cup

http://www.maidstoneunited.co.uk/2014/04/live-afc-sudbury-0-0-maidstone-united/


----------



## sankara (Apr 9, 2014)

We have 92 league goals so far this season. Here's to scoring a ton. I'm predicting a cheeky double from Nyren against Billericay, an Erhun hat-trick and one from Ellis Green against Leiston, and a Vidal screamer-last-minute-equaliser against Hampton and Richmond. Finally, Peter Adeniyi to go on a maze-y run, taking it past the entire Kinstonian team (maybe some of them twice) before rounding the keeper and nutmegging their hapless centre back on the line, who in turn falls flat on his arse and starts crying tears of joy when he realises how he's contributed to the ongoing glory of the pink and blue army. We will then go on to beat Kingstonian at least 10-0. The goalscorers' names from that point on are incidental.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 9, 2014)

vicarofsibley said:


> Billericay drew 0-0 again...second goalless draw in a row and they've only scored 1 goal in their last 5 games...



They also have a generally piss poor home record.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 9, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> They also have a generally piss poor home record.



sounds like we'll win.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 9, 2014)

Erhun said he might be back too...fingers crossed for the 3 points and a bump to the GD.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 9, 2014)

Weather looks alright as well! looking forward to this immensely.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 9, 2014)

I'll bring the factor 50. Anyone got a pink and blue parasol?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 9, 2014)

Scutta said:


> sounds like we'll win.


 
Definitely.

That IS how it works, right?


----------



## Scutta (Apr 9, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Definitely.
> 
> That IS how it works, right?



obvs. innit


----------



## Fingers (Apr 9, 2014)

Who is going on the coach on Saturday and who is freelancing it?

I am freelancing so maybe we could meet up somewhere in South London and go *en masse

*turn up merry


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Apr 9, 2014)

I am on coach, I would imagine we will also turn up merry after a good breakfast in The Fox first of course!!


----------



## Lucy Fur (Apr 9, 2014)

Fingers said:


> Who is going on the coach on Saturday and
> 
> I am freelancing so maybe we could meet up somewhere in South London and go *en masse
> 
> *turn up merry


I'm freelancing and happy to meet up, I'm sure there will be others too.


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 9, 2014)

vicarofsibley said:


> I'll bring the factor 50. Anyone got a pink and blue parasol?



Yep, vornstyle has my customised Dulwich pink and blue parasol . Feel free to use it.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 9, 2014)

Any Pink and Blue's want to stand in solidarity with Brixton Ritzy staff on Friday evening?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 9, 2014)

There is STILL lots of space on the coach, and if people don't travel on it then it will lose money again!
For all the talk of community, and collective unity and all that...the coach fare is £12 for adults, £8 for seniors and juniors. yes, you can get to Billericay for £12 on the train with a Network Card...but you still have to get over to Liverpool Street. The coach leaves Champion Hill at eleven, perfect if you fancy, ahem, breakfast in the Fox on the Hill beforehand, and there's always Sainsburys for your on board supplies.

Just remember, when there are longer journeys next season, if we go up, and you ask when the coach is going, please don't be too upset when the response is there isn't one, because so few of you supported them this season...


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm happy to support Hamlet in any way I can, but I've always preferred to travel independently.  I like trains. Coaches make me ill.


Plus, I'm usually doing a Brixton club night the night before and so there's no way on earth I can get up in time for the early start of the coach trip. Sorry!


----------



## DulwichHarris (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi, first time posting here. Been going to matches since January, planning on my first away day at Billericay this Saturday! Is it possible to buy coach tickets on the day itself, or do I have to book beforehand? Cheers.


----------



## Balbi (Apr 10, 2014)

editor said:


> I'm happy to support Hamlet in any way I can, but I've always preferred to travel independently.  I like trains. Coaches make me ill.
> 
> 
> Plus, I'm usually doing a Brixton club night the night before and so there's no way on earth I can get up in time for the early start of the coach trip. Sorry!



Don't you mean "there's no way on earth I can get back home in time for the early start"


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 10, 2014)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> Premier Division Playoffs are Wednesday night I think!!


Yes, and the final is on Bank Holiday Monday 5 May.  These dates have been listed in the matchday programmes for some time now.  So any shift workers (or anyone else for that matter) would be well advised to make the necessary arrangements ASAP just in case.



editor said:


> I'm happy to support Hamlet in any way I can, but I've always preferred to travel independently.  I like trains. Coaches make me ill.


Same for me.  I only use coaches if I absolutely have to and I've got a bit of a phobia about them, especially if it involves going on a motorway.  Also it usually takes me over half an hour just to get to Champion Hill, which means leaving home before 10.30am.  Far too early for a not-too-distant away game when I have other commitments.  By train I don't need to leave until just before 1pm.  Sorry, but the coach is a lot less convenient for me personally so that's why I won't be using it.

Trains run every 20 minutes from Liverpool Street to Billericay, also calling at Stratford, and there are no planned engineering works.  It's a fair hike to the ground, about 20 minutes.


----------



## sankara (Apr 10, 2014)

DulwichHarris said:


> Hi, first time posting here. Been going to matches since January, planning on my first away day at Billericay this Saturday! Is it possible to buy coach tickets on the day itself, or do I have to book beforehand? Cheers.


Mishi suggests below that there are still plenty of spaces left so you should be able to show up on the day but if you want to be sure, call Shaun Dooley on 07931 276118 beforehand.


Dulwich Mishi said:


> There is STILL lots of space on the coach, and if people don't travel on it then it will lose money again!
> For all the talk of community, and collective unity and all that...the coach fare is £12 for adults, £8 for seniors and juniors. yes, you can get to Billericay for £12 on the train with a Network Card...but you still have to get over to Liverpool Street. The coach leaves Champion Hill at eleven, perfect if you fancy, ahem, breakfast in the Fox on the Hill beforehand, and there's always Sainsburys for your on board supplies.
> 
> Just remember, when there are longer journeys next season, if we go up, and you ask when the coach is going, please don't be too upset when the response is there isn't one, because so few of you supported them this season...


My sentiments chime with others - what Shaun does is great and I have been on a number of coach journeys this season. I have particularly enjoyed some of the "this is what supporting Dulwich used to be like" novellas that MIshi has written and handed out to all of the travellers. It's just that quite often, as is the case with Saturday, the coach journey just doesn't fit in with my diary too well and independent travel allows me to do what I need to do before or after the game.


----------



## sankara (Apr 10, 2014)

Pink Panther said:


> Trains run every 20 minutes from Liverpool Street to Billericay, also calling at Stratford, and there are no planned engineering works.  It's a fair hike to the ground, about 20 minutes.


I reckon I'll aim for the 13:29 from Liverpool Street. Has anyone got a similar agenda?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 10, 2014)

DulwichHarris said:


> Hi, first time posting here. Been going to matches since January, planning on my first away day at Billericay this Saturday! Is it possible to buy coach tickets on the day itself, or do I have to book beforehand? Cheers.


Just speak to, or leave a message with, coach organiser Shaun Dooley: 07931 276 118

And anyone travelling on the coach is welcome to donate a prize or two to the on-board raffle...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 10, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Just speak to, or leave a message with, coach organiser Shaun Dooley: 07931 276 118
> 
> And anyone travelling on the coach is welcome to donate a prize or two to the on-board raffle...


 Just realised that had already been posted, no harm in repeating it. I respond by reading downwards, from the last post I read..

Of course, I realsie some people can't make coaches, have other arrangements, so on...I'm merely trying to highlight that if you can make the coach, but choose not to...it's a 'use it, or lose it' scenario...

And's it's terrible that Shaun has to dip into his own pocket through his love of the club...but there you go.

See you all on Saturday, no matter how you get there...


----------



## Scutta (Apr 10, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Just realised that had already been posted, no harm in repeating it. I respond by reading downwards, from the last post I read..
> 
> Of course, I realsie some people can't make coaches, have other arrangements, so on...I'm merely trying to highlight that if you can make the coach, but choose not to...it's a 'use it, or lose it' scenario...
> 
> ...



again have to get train due to arrangements before n after the game

...maybe its worth starting an away day collection to help cover costs if not everyone can take coaches that week or at least a little bit of the costs? all though dont know how easy that would be... im sure though next season with the longer distances (and hopefully growing fanbase) there should be more demand.


----------



## sankara (Apr 10, 2014)

I quick glance at Billericay's Wikipedia page shows that Andy Coulson and shit comedian Lee Evans come from there and it's former MP was Teresa Gorman. I fucking hate the place already.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 10, 2014)

sankara said:


> I quick glance at Billericay's Wikipedia page shows that Andy Coulson and shit comedian Lee Evans come from there and it's former MP was Teresa Gorman. I fucking hate the place already.


Haha - love how this came from nowhere. Casual and pre-empted hatred - sounds perfect.


----------



## sankara (Apr 10, 2014)

Maybe I spoke too soon - I just found out that the racist, bourgeois, child indoctrinating fuckwit Enid Blyton was born in East Dulwich. Thank god kids don't read books anymore.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 10, 2014)

sankara said:


> Maybe I spoke too soon - I just found out that the racist, bourgeois, child indoctrinating fuckwit Enid Blyton was born in East Dulwich. Thank god kids don't read books anymore.



I grew up where she wrote her books

and anyway thatcher lived in Dulwich ffs!

13.29 is good for me


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 10, 2014)

Has anyone been to the Billericay ground before?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 10, 2014)

Scutta said:


> I grew up where she wrote her books
> 
> and anyway thatcher lived in Dulwich ffs!
> 
> 13.29 is good for me



No Thatcher bought a house in Dulwich (new estate off the South Circ) - but NEVER moved in (security issues allegedly)

Dennis Thatcher is quoted in local paper as saying his reason for impending  move to Dulwich was that as he had looked at a number of locations but opted for Dulwich as

“I don’t want to live next door to Indian’s with their smelly food”


----------



## Scutta (Apr 10, 2014)

PartisanDulwich said:


> No Thatcher bought a house in Dulwich - but NEVER moved in
> 
> Dennis Thatcher is quoted in local paper as saying his reason for impending  move to Dulwich was that
> 
> “I don’t want to live next door to Indian’s with their smelly food”



he didnt move because he didnt want smelly food? 

well people associate Dulwich with her that was more my point


----------



## Mick O. (Apr 10, 2014)

Scutta said:


> again have to get train due to arrangements before n after the game
> 
> ...maybe its worth starting an away day collection to help cover costs if not everyone can take coaches that week or at least a little bit of the costs? all though dont know how easy that would be... im sure though next season with the longer distances (and hopefully growing fanbase) there should be more demand.



Right then chaps. Away day coach travel. A real bugbear of mine because this issue comes up year after year.
Usually about the time there is a late season seaside visit on the horizon or a cup final/big match coming up.
The thing to do is form a travel club. Say 25/30 members/ people who wish to use a coach on a regular basis.
Ask them to contribute say £3 a week. Preferable by direct debit. That’s less than the cost of one pint of weak watery beer some of you call ‘real ale’.
As my maths are not great, I’ll make it easy for myself and say 25 members @ £3 a week equals £75 x 52 weeks equals £3,900 per year.
I believe the cost of the coach is somewhere in the region of £500. Someone will have to speak to Shaun to confirm/deny that costing.
This season I believe 6 trips required a coach. But it would then be up to the group/organiser to decide which matches a coach is required for.
And then let the travel club know well in advance which matches those would be.
I would then suggest that members of the travel club that have set up direct debits get free travel on the coaches and first refusal of a seat on the coach.
Then anybody who’s not a member of the travel club is charged a set fee for a seat (say £15) for any seats that are left on the coach.
Which in turn would boost the travel club coffers even more.
It just needs organising ladies and gents. And no, it won’t be me!! There are enough Hamlet supporters out there now which should mean it’s not the same few faces who have to step up to the plate every time something needs arranging at *our* club.
Please remember people, these are just the musings of a dinosaur who never thought we would get to the stage where there was a demand for a coach on a fairly regular basis.
If someone thinks there is a germ of an idea there he/she can work with, a few tweaks notwithstanding, go for it.
There does appear to be some sort of demand for coach travel and you do appear to really enjoy it when you travel that way.
Discuss.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 10, 2014)

sankara said:


> Maybe I spoke too soon - I just found out that the racist, bourgeois, child indoctrinating fuckwit Enid Blyton was born in East Dulwich. Thank god kids don't read books anymore.


 There is one of the London Borough of southwark blue plaques above where she lived, on Lordship Lane, above Plough Homecraft, by the Dulwich Library bus stops.

I always preferred the Secret Seven to the Famous Five. What were your preferences? ;-)

Never read my sisters' Mallory Towers one, but I did sneak read her Milly Molly Mandy ones, can't remember the author of those though...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 10, 2014)

A great sugestion, but I think you hit the nail on the head with "It just needs organising ladies and gents. And no, it won’t be me!!".

Sadly won't be me either, as I work every other Saturday, so can't commit to be on board, so to speak, for every trip.

But, having said that...why not have the Supporters' Trust arrange a travel club, as you suggest. A great way to boost membership, I would have thought, and any surplus could be ploughed back into their funds. Plus...they already have a 'captive' email membership list to 'sell the idea' to.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 10, 2014)

vicarofsibley said:


> Has anyone been to the Billericay ground before?


 Yes, but not for quite a few years.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 10, 2014)

Mick O. said:


> Right then chaps. Away day coach travel. A real bugbear of mine because this issue comes up year after year.
> Usually about the time there is a late season seaside visit on the horizon or a cup final/big match coming up.
> The thing to do is form a travel club. Say 25/30 members/ people who wish to use a coach on a regular basis.
> Ask them to contribute say £3 a week. Preferable by direct debit. That’s less than the cost of one pint of weak watery beer some of you call ‘real ale’.
> ...



you dont half go on ;-)

fuck it I'll do it for next season any other nouveau lot want to help sankara ?? anyone else?

we can put a proposal similar to above bit more details, obviously, then bound it about on here and the main forum see what people think, agree and then implement.

haha the travel club sounds like we are in an Enid Blyton Story....
We can let vornstyle76  come up with the name (or maybe not  dont wont to end up with the satanic god sodomizing ultra tour bus travel company.com)

Edit as long as Shaun is happy with the idea....of course


----------



## Scutta (Apr 10, 2014)

uh oh - just remembered lack of oyster away days! what have I said!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 10, 2014)

That works out at £26 a trip. OK it's spread out which is good but it's a bit on the steep side really. Maybe it could be worked out cheaper though, I know those are rough figures.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 10, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> That works out at £26 a trip. OK it's spread out which is good but it's a bit on the steep side really. Maybe it could be worked out cheaper though, I know those are rough figures.



exactly so thats why people need to sit down and come up with a detailed proposal that takes into account lots of factors Mick O. s suggestion just hypothetical to build from

are you volunteering yourself as well then Monkeygrinder's Organ ?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 10, 2014)

Er, maybe...


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 10, 2014)

sankara said:


> Maybe I spoke too soon - I just found out that the racist, bourgeois, child indoctrinating fuckwit Enid Blyton was born in East Dulwich. Thank god kids don't read books anymore.



i grew up reading her books.  i loved them when i was a wee kiddie.  rereading them as an adult i wondered how i ended up like i did.  class will out, i guess.


----------



## all to nah (Apr 10, 2014)

The last season we needed to run buses (2008/09) for Altona 93, we had a look on the fixtures in the end of June and asked a bus-company what the price would be for each of the 15(?) tours that season, if we promise to travel with them every time. With those prices we calculated a "bus-season-ticket" - so we had a couple of Euros to deal with in the beginning of the season. The single bus-ticket was a little more expensive, but a lot of people used it. On the buses you could bet on the match and buy cheep drinks - that helped the project as well. I think we cancelled a bus only once (and went with two VW-buses). Could be that there was a fee for that, but all together we were the only ones in the club with a plus in the end of that season...

;P


----------



## Scutta (Apr 10, 2014)

all to nah said:


> The last season we needed to run buses (2008/09) for Altona 93, we had a look on the fixtures in the end of June and asked a bus-company what the price would be for each of the 15(?) tours that season, if we promise to travel with them every time. With those prices we calculated a "bus-season-ticket" - so we had a couple of Euros to deal with in the beginning of the season. The single bus-ticket was a little more expensive, but a lot of people used it. On the buses you could bet on the match and buy cheep drinks - that helped the project as well. I think we cancelled a bus only once (and went with two VW-buses). Could be that there was a fee for that, but all together we were the only ones in the club with a plus in the end of that season...
> 
> ;P



good advice thanks .

 Think there's a few ideas floating around so once I've spoken to a few people we can see what happens but for the moment.... can't wait for Saturday.....


----------



## Fingers (Apr 10, 2014)

can we get a pink coach?


----------



## Champion_hill (Apr 10, 2014)

Would be nice to directly contribute to the club community feel and not leave it all to the people who have been supporting the club for 20 plus years.

Mishi is right. Does anyone know anyone involved in the supporters trust? It's just that any early losses would likely mean it would all fall apart if a small group of individuals are left to fund any gaps (unless the organisers are as dedicated to the coach cause as Shaun). Maybe if we could put forward any suggestions of how to make it consistently viable financially, to the supporters trust they would put their name to it. I joined up not that long ago so must have some contact details somewhere.

Also, has anyone spoken with Shaun? I am guessing whilst he can't enjoy losing money, he kind of needs to want to share responsibility for the coaches before anyone steps into help (and hopefully still be willing to be involved).

The post match fox on the hill party was great on Saturday, probably more likely to have days like this with more people travelling together. Also reckon that if it's clear that the coach is the first option of travel for most fans and is well promoted on here, that lots of the newer fans will be tempted.


----------



## Shadsy (Apr 10, 2014)

Had a chat with a couple of Labour councillors who knocked on my door today.

Although they expressed some concern over the ground situation, they don't really have any intention to do anything except let the planning process take its course. The idea of using Greendale was totally unacceptable according to them and they were not even interested in discussing the possibility of the land being redesignated. Presumably there must be some democratic way of doing that, but that was a road they clearly had no interest in going down.


----------



## Balbi (Apr 10, 2014)

Can I get a pickup from Auckland?


----------



## G Man (Apr 10, 2014)

Half times:

Grays 3 - 1 Bognor
Hampton and Richmond 0 - 0 Hornchurch


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 10, 2014)

Hampton now 1-0 up. Looking good so far.


----------



## Shadsy (Apr 10, 2014)

In fact, looking at the pamphlet they handed out, they (Labour) have explicitly promised to "Secure the long term future of Greendale". Given that it is 100% certain that Labour will have overwhelming majority control of Southwark council, I hold out little hope that that option has any future in the medium term for the club.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 10, 2014)

G Man said:


> Half times:
> 
> Grays 3 - 1 Bognor
> Hampton and Richmond 0 - 0 Hornchurch



IM NOT GOING TO SAY ANYTHING


----------



## Scutta (Apr 10, 2014)

Shadsy said:


> In fact, looking at the pamphlet they handed out, they (Labour) have explicitly promised to "Secure the long term future of Greendale". Given that it is 100% certain that Labour will have overwhelming majority control of Southwark council, I hold out little hope that that option has any future in the medium term for the club.


good info thanks for sharing


----------



## Fingers (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Balbi (Apr 10, 2014)

Bognor back to 3 - 3


----------



## Balbi (Apr 10, 2014)

3 - 4 Bognor


----------



## Balbi (Apr 10, 2014)

Fecking Hornchurch equaliser


----------



## Balbi (Apr 10, 2014)

FT Grays 3 - 4 Bognor 
FT Hampton RB 1 - 1 Hornchurch


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Apr 10, 2014)

I have spoke to Shaun, as mentioned there are a few ideas being floated about, things to discuss on Saturday I am sure.

Ps my idea would be to form a proper Supporters Club, leaving the trust to do what they do.....


----------



## Taper (Apr 10, 2014)

Shadsy said:


> Had a chat with a couple of Labour councillors who knocked on my door today.
> 
> Although they expressed some concern over the ground situation, they don't really have any intention to do anything except let the planning process take its course. The idea of using Greendale was totally unacceptable according to them and they were not even interested in discussing the possibility of the land being redesignated. Presumably there must be some democratic way of doing that, but that was a road they clearly had no interest in going down.




Very short sighted. There's a very good urban design solution here that could benefit the club, the amenity of the area and the local housing situation; all using Hadley's cash!

Greendale is a waste of green space. I use the area a fair bit to walk my dog. It's essentially an overgrown piece of wasteland with very limited utility, save for the all weather pitch. With investment (Hadley's, under section 106?), it could become a park or green space which could benefit everyone who lives around there, particularly if it links up with DKH woods. At present, you can walk though Greendales and through the woods to Sainsbury's and to the Hamlet. But that's only because someone has ripped a hole in the fence. But proper development could really open the area up. A proper bit of Of urban wilderness that would add hugely to local biodiversity and the health and wellbeing of the community. The kind of thing the Labour Party should be supporting. 

A quid pro quo would presumably be a new stadium for the Hamlet, in turn to release land for property develoment. This could encroach on Greendales, but might only involve an element of the rather unlovely all weather pitch. 

But for something like this to happen, a pre-requisite is to get the local councillors off the idea that a poorly used and rather pointless bit of land needs preserving in aspic.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 10, 2014)

I'd definitely get the coach on Saturday if I wasn't working nights. Train allows me an extra 2 hours sleep, basically.


----------



## EDC (Apr 10, 2014)

Taper said:


> But for something like this to happen, a pre-requisite is to get the local councillors off the idea that a poorly used and rather pointless bit of land needs preserving in aspic.



The biggest problem is the local nimbies from the Peckham and Dulwich Societies.  Of course very few of them actually live in properties which overlook Greendales or are ever likely to use it.  I've said before the place where a stadium could be built is an absolute shit hole at present and a properly run club in a ground which could serve the community can only be a good thing.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 10, 2014)

Could somebody do an analysis of the top teams run in to the playoffs and likely scenarios - all very close


----------



## Mick O. (Apr 11, 2014)

Scutta said:


> you dont half go on ;-)
> 
> fuck it I'll do it for next season any other nouveau lot want to help sankara ?? anyone else?
> 
> ...


 
Love you And your eyes!!


----------



## sankara (Apr 11, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I always preferred the Secret Seven to the Famous Five. What were your preferences? ;-)


Ha ha. Thankfully my parents are immigrants and subsequently they made sure us children never got anywhere near that muck whilst we were still impressionable.



Scutta said:


> haha the travel club sounds like we are in an Enid Blyton Story....


Without the racism, reinforcement of "traditional" gender roles and general bigotry of course.



Scutta said:


> fuck it I'll do it for next season any other nouveau lot want to help sankara ??


In principle yes - it's a superb idea Mick. I do agree that anything like this would have to include all interested parties and it would be only fair on Shaun if we stopped forcing him to take all of the financial loss associated with taking the coaches. If that loss was spread over a larger number of people (if it has to be a loss at all) then I think a lot of us wouldn't even notice it financially  although I know some would so maybe we could have a contribution system on ability to pay. All to nah - Altona 93's system sounds excellent and certainly a model that we could look into, thank you for that idea.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 11, 2014)

I don't know what you're all fucking complaining about, _Five Do S&M In Devon_ was a pivotal book in my childhood.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 11, 2014)

Scutta said:


> I grew up where she wrote her books
> 
> and anyway thatcher lived in Dulwich ffs!
> 
> 13.29 is good for me



Can we do half an hour earlier then we will get chance to visit a pub before the game kicks off as it is 20-25 mins walk to the ground


----------



## Scutta (Apr 11, 2014)

Fingers said:


> Can we do half an hour earlier then we will get chance to visit a pub before the game kicks off as it is 20-25 mins walk to the ground



sorry buddy Saturday morning things I got to do otherwise would be on the coach.


----------



## sankara (Apr 11, 2014)

Fingers said:


> Can we do half an hour earlier then we will get chance to visit a pub before the game kicks off as it is 20-25 mins walk to the ground


I can't make it any earlier than that - but don't let that stop you. I did do a bit of research on Billericay pubs and the good ones don't seem to be near the station or the ground or in between.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 11, 2014)

Ok no worries chaps, will stick with the 13.29 and have a beer at Liverpool Street. I guess that anyone who wants to meet earlier could meet up in a pub nr Liverpool St

ETA Hamilton Hall boozer from 12.30 onwards


----------



## Scutta (Apr 11, 2014)

Fingers said:


> Ok no worries chaps, will stick with the 13.29 and have a beer at Liverpool Street. I guess that anyone who wants to meet earlier could meet up in a pub nr Liverpool St
> 
> ETA Hamilton Hall boozer from 12.30 onwards




cool well if i can get there any earlier i will see you in the HH.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Apr 11, 2014)

Likewise, I shall be at the HH in time for the 13.29, and possibly a bit earlier.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 11, 2014)

if your getting bus or train just make sure this little beast doesnt get in your way.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...upremacist-swan-attacks-foreign-students.html


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 11, 2014)

sankara said:


> I quick glance at Billericay's Wikipedia page shows that Andy Coulson and shit comedian Lee Evans come from there and it's former MP was Teresa Gorman. I fucking hate the place already.


I'd have been quite grateful to have Teresa Gorman as my MP, after her predecessor Harvey Proctor!



vicarofsibley said:


> Has anyone been to the Billericay ground before?


Last visit was for a pre-season match in 2008.  The ground is on the edge of town with very rural views of the countryside once you're inside.  It's a bit like Wealdstone in the sense that there's a mish-mash of small stands and cover on all four sides.  I seem to recall there was quite a plush clubhouse.

Map here with ground arrowed:

http://streetmap.com/map.srf?x=5662...st=2&pc=CM12 9SA&mapp=map.srf&searchp=ids.srf

Entrance is off Blunts Wall Road, station is the red spot in the far right top corner of the map page.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 11, 2014)

I have been to the clubhouse for a birthday party (Agent Sparrow's Spurs-women's-team-playing relative), it's huge.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 11, 2014)

Pink Panther said:


> I'd have been quite grateful to have Teresa Gorman as my MP, after her predecessor Harvey Proctor!
> 
> 
> Last visit was for a pre-season match in 2008.  The ground is on the edge of town with very rural views of the countryside once you're inside.  It's a bit like Wealdstone in the sense that there's a mish-mash of small stands and cover on all four sides.  I seem to recall there was quite a plush clubhouse.
> ...


A fine reply - many thanks. I do like a view with my Buckfast.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 11, 2014)

Crispy said:


> I have been to the clubhouse for a birthday party (Agent Sparrow's Spurs-women's-team-playing relative), it's huge.


Conga-huge?


----------



## sankara (Apr 11, 2014)

Pink Panther said:


> I'd have been quite grateful to have Teresa Gorman as my MP, after her predecessor Harvey Proctor!


I'm a couple of years too young to remember him so I looked him up. What a bastard! I agree with you but a place that elected that scoundrel is certainly not going to receive any love from me, especially if they followed it up with Teresa Gorman. Surprise, surprise their current MP, John Baron, is also Tory scum. He went from the army and on to merchant banking. All of the hallmarks of a complete cunt - I'm shocked he was never an estate agent. He did make up for that lack of cuntishness on his CV by becoming the treasurer for the Streatham Tories and then an MP. So he's a traitor to South London too.We need to give the people of Billericay a political re-education I think.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 11, 2014)

vicarofsibley said:


> Conga-huge?


The entire DHFC away support could conga in the clubhouse with room to spare.


----------



## damon_th (Apr 11, 2014)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Could somebody do an analysis of the top teams run in to the playoffs and likely scenarios - all very close



Given the time I have on my hands due to current lack of work, I've given this a go.

Current state of play Pld-*Pts*-GD
Wealdstone   41  * 89 *  59 
Dulwich Hamlet   42  * 78 *  33 
AFC Hornchurch   42  * 76 *  29 
Bognor Regis Town   41  * 76 * 27
Kingstonian   42  * 75 *  27
Maidstone   42  * 74 *  34
Lowestoft   40  * 71 *  30 
Hendon   41  * 69 *  21

After the recent crop of games in hand went largely Hamlet's way, our fate is almost now back in our own hands. If we win our remaining games (Billericay (a), Leiston (h), Hampton (a) and Kingstonian (h) we are guaranteed at least 3rd. Really, that's the bottom line. The only other important game, in that context, is next Tuesday's Hampton v Bognor game. Hampton are currently on a decent run of form, they drew with Hornchurch last night and only lost narrowly to Lowestoft recently. If Hampton avoid defeat in that next week, Hamlet can finish 2nd again. Really, that is all we need to know.

However, your question was the other team's run ins. We can assume Wealdstone are gone but it will be interesting to see if they go all Leicester when they've confirmed promotion and simply walk round pissed for the rest of the season.

*Hornchurch:* They have to face Hampton again next week and, although a fairly dicey derby trip to Canvey awaits, they also play Harrow (h) and Met Police (h) so can be expected to get a pretty good haul out of that.
*Bognor:* On paper they have a tricky run in. They will no doubt get 3pts this weekend against WIngate (h) but then they visit Hampton and then Maidstone before entertaining Wealdstone and finishing off with a trip to an East Thurrock side likely to need the points to stay up.
*Maidstone:* Before entertaining Bognor they have a tricky trip to Enfield but likely to finish off with 6pts against Met Police (a) and Grays (h).
*Kingstonian:* Probably a harder run in than Bognor. Before finishing off at Champion Hill they tomorrow host Lowestoft and then visit Wealdstone before their final home game against Carshalton.
*Lowestoft: *They've got a horrible week, starting Saturday away at Kingstonian. On Tuesday they have a trip to Enfield and another to Grays on Thursday before finishing the week with a home game against Billericay. Their penultimate game is the Suffolk derby away at Bury but they finish off at home to Harrow.
*Hendon:* I've been prediciting their creep towards the play offs for a couple of weeks as the top 7 have been taking points off each other. They stumbled midweek but have been on form. Their whole run-in is eminently winable, Canvey (a), Harrow (h), Grays (h), Billericay (a), Margate (h).

This league run-in is almost as bonkers as the Championship was last season. I'm not even going to try predicting it. That's a lie, I have, but it's pointless.


----------



## EDC (Apr 11, 2014)

Yet another pathetic post on the EDF regarding the car wash.  

*






Re: Football-grounds car-park car wash -- police cordons --*
Posted by *Loz* Today, 04:50PM

Pink Panther Wrote: 
------------------------------------------------------- 

> As a Hamlet supporter I'm delighted that this 
> cowboy operation has finally been closed down. 
> Not before time too. 

So you are happy these hard-working guys lost their jobs because you go ever-so-slightly sprayed once every second Saturday? Nice.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Apr 11, 2014)

Nice analysis Damon, thanks for this!


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2014)

Lucy Fur said:


> Nice analysis Damon, thanks for this!


It's been thoroughly expanded and illustrated and now lives here; 
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/04/...inal-play-off-push-we-peruse-their-prospects/

Nice one damon_th !


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 11, 2014)

sankara said:


> treasurer for the Streatham Tories


Obviously as a mature and reasonable community figurehead I would not condone such disgraceful acts nowadays, but as a 13 year old doing a paper-round I used to spit on the Streatham Tory office every morning.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 11, 2014)

Just something I have been thinking about, what the fuck would we do if our colours were purple and yellow?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 11, 2014)

discokermit said:


> hipster football.


Come to Champion Hill.

Watch a game.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 11, 2014)

PartisanDulwich said:


> how about somebody knocking the highlights of the season into A5 booklet say 10-20 pages
> photos with blurb (unless someones writting a book again)
> I can print up colour x100 copies


The 12th Man produced a great book last year featuring stories from various fans - maybe they will do it again. Worth a group effort.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 11, 2014)

Crispy said:


> The entire DHFC away support could conga in the clubhouse with room to spare.



DO THIS.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 11, 2014)

If we get a trip together for Altona '93 next season, we need to be aware of this lot

German Neo-Nazi Party Rocked by Interracial Porn and Penis Cake Scandals
http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_worl...interracial_porn_and_penis_cake_scandals.html


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 12, 2014)

Fingers said:


> If we get a trip together for Altona '93 next season, we need to be aware of this lot
> 
> German Neo-Nazi Party Rocked by Interracial Porn and Penis Cake Scandals
> http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_worl...interracial_porn_and_penis_cake_scandals.html


 Whaddaya mean 'if'? ???  The Supporters Team are going there in May 2015, to play in their supporters' tournament. A number of Hamlet fans have been over there to see them this season, and got a warm welcome as soon as their colours are spotted, and I'm planning to go over there at the end of May for the Hamburg Cup final, if (when, fingers crossed!) we beat Condor in the semi. A couple of their fans will be at the last league game of the season against Kingstonian, Jan & George, I believe. By coincidence Nicolas will be over for the same game, from our Belgian fans, in Namur! Happy days!


----------



## all to nah (Apr 12, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> A couple of their fans will be at the last league game of the season against Kingstonian, Jan & George, I believe.



We're looking forward to that!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 12, 2014)

In the pub now. Surrounded by gooners.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 12, 2014)

Gophers everywhere


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2014)

I am leaving Liverpool Street station with a suitably impressive hangover and suffering from minimal sleep.

Up the Hamlet!


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2014)

A view from Essex


----------



## EDC (Apr 12, 2014)

Is this what East Dulwich is coming too.  

*






Re: Football-grounds car-park car wash -- police cordons --*
Posted by *neilson99* Today, 03:07PM

Pink Panther if you read my post properly you'll realise that I was not celebrating in any way the fact that they got paid so little. I suspect your just looking for some reason to latch onto this issue and do your best Angry of East Dulwich impression. 

Perhaps it was located in the wrong place in the car park such that you got a little damp on the way to such an illustrious and well appointed stadium, (you could always take 30 seconds and walk around it rather than through it?) but only a complete simpleton would think that evicting a source of revenue (however meagre and badly managed that has been) might not be the best way to helping DHFC to a financially sustainable future. 

Hope DHFC and their poor rain soaked fans are pleased that they are putting out of work some people who seemed to me to work their backsides off, do a really great job and always did it in a polite and friendly way. Let's hope that karmma doesn't kick in and that they get relegated this season, they'd deserve it if they did!


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2014)

Hamlet fans are on the pitch scoring pretend goals 20 mins after the game has finished!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 12, 2014)

what was the score then?


----------



## EDC (Apr 12, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> what was the score then?



The match or the supporters pretend one?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 12, 2014)

both.


EDC said:


> The match or the supporters pretend one?


----------



## EDC (Apr 12, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> both.


Real match lost 2-0, all others teams around won today except Wealdstone and Maidstone so Dulwich down to fourth place, supporters pretend game probably something like 35-8.  I wasn't there.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 12, 2014)

boo hiss etc.


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2014)

'Hang the pink cat, hang the pink cat, hang the pink cat...'

It got blamed for Hamlet's poor performance


----------



## Invisible Steve (Apr 12, 2014)

EDC said:


> Hope DHFC and their poor rain soaked fans are pleased that they are putting out of work some people who seemed to me to work their backsides off, do a really great job and always did it in a polite and friendly way. Let's hope that karmma doesn't kick in and that they get relegated this season, they'd deserve it if they did!



Oh, what a conceited shit.


----------



## EDC (Apr 12, 2014)

That looks like I said it !!  Not me, some twat on the EDF called Neilson99.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 12, 2014)

So the Billericay "Rhythm" stick out did our Voodoo stick
(or was it missing)

we need answers and we need them now

anyway we already won the moral victory


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 12, 2014)

I seriously wouldn't swap 3 points for the happenings at the end of the match. pure fucking hedonism. Outsang Wimbledon fans on the train home as well.


----------



## G Man (Apr 12, 2014)

I slunk away at Liverpool Street (don 't feel like a 6am home time tomorrow) but ended up in an East London pub to see gooners peno victory celebrated by plastics. First song on the jukebox?


----------



## G Man (Apr 12, 2014)

Pink cat had an air of the Master and Margarita about it


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 12, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> Outsang Wimbledon fans on the train home as well.



Ha, they looked totally baffled. Outsung to an extent they couldn't quite comprehend.

I could outsing the Billericay fans on my own by very slightly raising my voice. Shhhhh...


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 12, 2014)

Well done to all the comrades who traveled to Billericay

Well done

We won the moral victory as always

Unlike other clubs we don't slag off the team

we regroup and advance

For us their is no land beyond the Volga

We have games ahead of us we will be 110% behind Gavin and the team


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2014)

Steward to me: "Why do they keep on singing when the game is over and they lost?"
Me: "It's the Hamlet way" 

Their officials seemed to take our antics quite well.


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 12, 2014)

Well done to the Comrades who went to Billericay
thanks for being there for US

unlike other teams we know we won the moral victory

we are 110% behind Gavin and the team
we have more vital games to come

For us there is no land beyond the Volga


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2014)

Isn't this simply _touching_?


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 13, 2014)

Absolute debauchary! What a trip. Very poor performance tempered by the sheer resilience of the rabble. It was an honour to hold the staff of wonder - I shan't forget today. Still up partying for the dulwich, the dulwich, the duuuuulwich!


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm just finishing my nightshift, and have finally sobered up. A minor miracle of modern alienating capitalism that I even turned up.

In many ways my highlight of yesterday was my wife's look of horror when I said, "...and then we hung a cat." She thinks the Rabble are so far gone we'll kill a real animal in an orgy of ritualized mobocratic bloodlust.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 13, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> I'm just finishing my nightshift, and have finally sobered up. A minor miracle of modern alienating capitalism that I even turned up.
> 
> In many ways my highlight of yesterday was my wife's look of horror when I said, "...and then we hung a cat." She thinks the Rabble are so far gone we'll kill a real animal in an orgy of ritualized mobocratic bloodlust.


get me the goat...........


----------



## Scutta (Apr 13, 2014)

EDC said:


> Is this what East Dulwich is coming too.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


duh we're in the play off places, prrrrrrrick!


----------



## Fingers (Apr 13, 2014)

My head...my head..


----------



## Fingers (Apr 13, 2014)

Heading for a hair of the dog at the Effra Tavern if anyone fancies it. Mid day until modern football finishes.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2014)

Fingers said:
			
		

> Heading for a hair of the dog at the Effra Tavern if anyone fancies it. Mid day until modern football finishes.



I may well see you there Fingers 

Don't have a carnation or a button hole to wear it in, but will have a t-shirt with a Badger face on the front.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 13, 2014)

Will look out for you!


----------



## Onket (Apr 13, 2014)

Badgers said:


> I may well see you there Fingers
> 
> Don't have a carnation or a button hole to wear it in, but will have a t-shirt with a Badger face on the front.


And on the back?!


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 13, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Whaddaya mean 'if'? ???  The Supporters Team are going there in May 2015, to play in their supporters' tournament. A number of Hamlet fans have been over there to see them this season, and got a warm welcome as soon as their colours are spotted, and I'm planning to go over there at the end of May for the Hamburg Cup final, if (when, fingers crossed!) we beat Condor in the semi. A couple of their fans will be at the last league game of the season against Kingstonian, Jan & George, I believe. By coincidence Nicolas will be over for the same game, from our Belgian fans, in Namur! Happy days!



I'll be there for 9 May weekend. Anyone else going that weekend by pure chance? Jan is going to get the Altona game fixed for Friday to avoid St Pauli on Sunday, which is kind of him... Also the harbour festival that weekend, which is a debauched mix of beer, music and fish.


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 13, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> I'm just finishing my nightshift, and have finally sobered up. A minor miracle of modern alienating capitalism that I even turned up.
> 
> In many ways my highlight of yesterday was my wife's look of horror when I said, "...and then we hung a cat." She thinks the Rabble are so far gone we'll kill a real animal in an orgy of ritualized mobocratic bloodlust.



Fantastic. Next game? I haven't participated in "an orgy of ritualized mobocratic bloodlust" for months...


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 13, 2014)

So many games in coming days in the Isthmian leagues... but no Dulwich :-(

I'm going to cheer on Guernsey away at Redhill on Tuesday? In preparation of their likely play off game v Leatherhead... Anyone else fancying going?


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 13, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> I'm going to cheer on Guernsey away at Redhill on Tuesday? In preparation of their likely play off game v Leatherhead... Anyone else fancying going?


It's tempting but I'm fairly skint and busy with moving next week.

Some avant-garde durational art for you all to ponder:



It steps up in intensity after about eight minutes.


----------



## Champion_hill (Apr 13, 2014)

Haven't had a pile on in years, then you get two in twenty minutes.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 13, 2014)

us modern footy apologistas met up with badgers this afternoon for beer action, who was a total gentleman


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 14, 2014)

I mentioned a while back critical mass.  It is celebrating its 20th anniversary ride in London on Friday 25 April.  It would be great to have a pink and blue section of the mass.  If you've not been on a mass before it consists of cycling as a mass through London streets on no planned route, accompanied by some bikes with sound systems.  Don't forget to bring beer or whatever you fancy for the journey. 

If you haven't got a bike, then beg or scrounge one.  Failing that, then you can hire a brompton for £5 for a day (return by midnight) from Peckham Rye station - http://www.bromptondock.co.uk/our-docks/london/peckham-rye-2735/


----------



## sankara (Apr 14, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> I mentioned a while back critical mass.  It is celebrating its 20th anniversary ride in London on Friday 25 April.  It would be great to have a pink and blue section of the mass.  If you've not been on a mass before it consists of cycling as a mass through London streets on no planned route, accompanied by some bikes with sound systems.  Don't forget to bring beer or whatever you fancy for the journey.
> 
> If you haven't got a bike, then beg or scrounge one.  Failing that, then you can hire a brompton for £5 for a day (return by midnight) from Peckham Rye station - http://www.bromptondock.co.uk/our-docks/london/peckham-rye-2735/


I'm in if the weather's not rainy


----------



## Scutta (Apr 15, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> It's tempting but I'm fairly skint and busy with moving next week.
> 
> Some avant-garde durational art for you all to ponder:
> 
> ...





just watched the whole of that video as a gentle introduction to work this morning....	LOL


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 15, 2014)

Any plans for pre-Leiston festivities?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 15, 2014)

vicarofsibley said:


> Any plans for pre-Leiston festivities?



I quite fancy the brewery in Peckham that was mentioned a while ago.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 15, 2014)

vicarofsibley said:


> Any plans for pre-Leiston festivities?





Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I quite fancy the brewery in Peckham that was mentioned a while ago.


I know we kinda got chucked out after the last home game, but I reckon the Fox on the Hill is well-placed for a lot of people, and cheap.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 15, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> I know we kinda got chucked out after the last home game, but I reckon the Fox on the Hill is well-placed for a lot of people, and cheap.


Can't be beaten on location and prices but would we be allowed in...?


----------



## Scutta (Apr 15, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I quite fancy the brewery in Peckham that was mentioned a while ago.


if I can im up for that but may be helping paint a house beforehand (will see if I can convince them to paint it pink n blue)... so may have to come straight to the game... 



vornstyle76 said:


> I know we kinda got chucked out after the last home game, but I reckon the Fox on the Hill is well-placed for a lot of people, and cheap.





vicarofsibley said:


> Can't be beaten on location and prices but would we be allowed in...?



on the other hand I do love the fox... a lot..they have to let us in. they will let us in.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 15, 2014)

I don't think they wouldn't let us in, they didn't say anything about being barred and they were fairly reasonable about it. 


Well maybe if we turn up after the game and start singing again...


----------



## sankara (Apr 15, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I quite fancy the brewery in Peckham that was mentioned a while ago.


I have been there a few times before games now. I'll be bringing along a new convert so I'll see what they are keen on doing but I will certainly advocate the Brick Brewery. It's not cheap (£3.60 - £3.80 a pint) but the beer is very nice.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 15, 2014)

What day would the Isthmian Premier play-off semi-finals be? Need to organise some political stuff that week.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 15, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> What day would the Isthmian Premier play-off semi-finals be? Need to organise some political stuff that week.


 The semi-finals for the Premier division are scheduled for the wednesday, with the final being the Bank Holiday Monday.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 15, 2014)

sankara said:


> I have been there a few times before games now. I'll be bringing along a new convert so I'll see what they are keen on doing but I will certainly advocate the Brick Brewery. It's not cheap (£3.60 - £3.80 a pint) but the beer is very nice.


  You could, of course, drink in the Dulwich Hamlet bar, where any profit gets ploughed back into the club you support...just an idea... ;-)


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 15, 2014)

Cheers Mishi.


Dulwich Mishi said:


> You could, of course, drink in the Dulwich Hamlet bar, where any profit gets ploughed back into the club you support...just an idea... ;-)


Next you'll be claiming it's located close to the ground!!


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2014)

Match report from Billericay. 
















More : http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/04/...als-as-dulwich-hamlet-lose-0-2-at-billericay/


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 15, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I don't think they wouldn't let us in, they didn't say anything about being barred and they were fairly reasonable about it.
> 
> 
> Well maybe if we turn up after the game and start singing again...


Of course the Fox will let you in! The drinks are affordable in there too. Maybe just drink on the tirangle, across the car park, so they can't hear you in the pub! ;-)


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 15, 2014)

Shit man, I need to do some exercise.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 15, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> Shit man, I need to do some exercise.


Burying imaginary goals will sort that out, don't you worry.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 15, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> What day would the Isthmian Premier play-off semi-finals be? Need to organise some political stuff that week.


yeah i need to book days off work... will see if I can find anything online..


----------



## Scutta (Apr 15, 2014)

Scutta said:


> yeah i need to book days off work... will see if I can find anything online..


scrap that crap computer loading already been answered


----------



## Scutta (Apr 15, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> The semi-finals for the Premier division are scheduled for the wednesday, with the final being the Bank Holiday Monday.



so just to be clear thats the 30th April and the 5th May.....

better get the next days booked off work...


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 15, 2014)

Scutta said:


> so just to be clear thats the 30th April and the 5th May.....
> 
> better get the next days booked off work...


Yup - Weds 30 April and Mon 05 May (Bank Hol)


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 15, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> You could, of course, drink in the Dulwich Hamlet bar, where any profit gets ploughed back into the club you support...just an idea... ;-)


 
Does it?  So just a rumour that it doesn't go anywhere near the club then...

Anything I could do to help get them put on put some interesting beer other than lager and spitfire?  Ian (the brewer from The Brick brewery) is keen to get his brew in there.


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 15, 2014)

sankara said:


> I have been there a few times before games now. I'll be bringing along a new convert so I'll see what they are keen on doing but I will certainly advocate the Brick Brewery. It's not cheap (£3.60 - £3.80 a pint) but the beer is very nice.


 
Let's all go to the Brick Brewery for a couple of liveners, the club bar during the game for keeping the vocal chords lubricated and then the Fox post-match for an orgy of ritualized mobocratic bloodlust.  Sound fair enough?


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 15, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> Let's all go to the Brick Brewery for a couple of liveners, the club bar during the game for keeping the vocal chords lubricated and then the Fox post-match for an orgy of ritualized mobocratic bloodlust.  Sound fair enough?


Fair enough. I'll bring the goat. Champion_hill will bring the Aleister Crowley relics.


----------



## sankara (Apr 15, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> You could, of course, drink in the Dulwich Hamlet bar, where any profit gets ploughed back into the club you support...just an idea... ;-)


Don't worry, I do plow plenty of money back into the club through my consumption of boozy goodies from the bar. Just a shame that George Osborne takes most of it home to wipe his arse with.


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 15, 2014)

On leave, so going to create some more dhfc banners with vornstyle76 tomorrow.  Suggestions welcome for pithy scrawls...  Assistance in creating naturally welcome...!


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 15, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> On leave, so going to create some more dhfc banners with vornstyle76 tomorrow.  Suggestions welcome for pithy scrawls...  Assistance in creating naturally welcome...!


Should there be an official Bagpuss noose made? Seems a shame to dirty another scarf...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 15, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> Does it?  So just a rumour that it doesn't go anywhere near the club then...
> 
> Anything I could do to help get them put on put some interesting beer other than lager and spitfire?  Ian (the brewer from The Brick brewery) is keen to get his brew in there.


 Yes...A TOTAL RUMOUR, and totally untrue under the new owners!

As for getting other beers in, speak to the new bar manager on Saturday, I can't recall her name off of the top of my head.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 15, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> Let's all go to the Brick Brewery for a couple of liveners, the club bar during the game for keeping the vocal chords lubricated and then the Fox post-match for an orgy of ritualized mobocratic bloodlust.  Sound fair enough?


 Why not stay in the bar for a little while after too? then you can see whatever the Player of the Match & Player of the Month presentations are...


----------



## sankara (Apr 15, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Yes...A TOTAL RUMOUR, and totally untrue under the new owners!
> 
> As for getting other beers in, speak to the new bar manager on Saturday, I can't recall her name off of the top of my head.


Yep, it would be nice to get something nicer to drink in the bar.


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 15, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Yes...A TOTAL RUMOUR, and totally untrue under the new owners!
> 
> As for getting other beers in, speak to the new bar manager on Saturday, I can't recall her name off of the top of my head.


 
Pleased to here that we will be funding the next Hadley gentrification project then ;-).  Seriously, I presume the club / footballing accounts are delimited somehow?



Dulwich Mishi said:


> Why not stay in the bar for a little while after too? then you can see whatever the Player of the Match & Player of the Month presentations are...


 
Guess it would be rude to say no to a happy hour pint (£2.50) post-match...


----------



## Scutta (Apr 15, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> On leave, so going to create some more dhfc banners with vornstyle76 tomorrow.  Suggestions welcome for pithy scrawls...  Assistance in creating naturally welcome...!



hello if anyone likes making things my friend Crispy (who had his first DH experience the other day) has just set this place up so check it out if you like south london and making things...


----------



## Crispy (Apr 15, 2014)

Hey you that's three games I've been to now 

And you mean this place: www.southlondonmakerspace.org


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 15, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Hey you that's three games I've been to now
> 
> And you mean this place: www.southlondonmakerspace.org


 
This looks a perfect place for Dulwich arts and crafts banner making.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 15, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Hey you that's three games I've been to now
> 
> And you mean this place: www.southlondonmakerspace.org



whoops forgot the link doh!


----------



## Scutta (Apr 15, 2014)

Days after play offs booked off!!! bring on the buckfaaaaast!


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 15, 2014)

Scutta said:


> Days after play offs booked off!!! bring on the buckfaaaaast!


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 15, 2014)

Scutta said:


> Days after play offs booked off!!! bring on the buckfaaaaast!


 
I like your optimism.  I think qualifying for them is far from certain, and an away trip to Bognor in the semis will make an appearance at the final very difficuly.  Unless....of course....

Erhun goes really deep into a shamanic trance, and digs up the power of his ancestors to transcend reality, and alter the standard 3-dimensional dynamics of association football into something that represents a pink and blue orgy of ritualized mobocratic bloodlust.  Just saying...


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 15, 2014)

vicarofsibley said:


> View attachment 52225


 
Is that Fingers ?


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 15, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> Is that Fingers ?


I wish I could confirm or otherwise but alas, my knowledge of Fingers does not cover who he actually is. Must be rectified. Preferably before any consumption of Buckfast.


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2014)

I was hoping to go to NYC in early May, but am holding back on booking just in case we go all the chuffing way in the play offs.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 15, 2014)

when are the playoff?  i bet it's when i'm in scotland 

obvious poor planning, that.


----------



## pettyboy (Apr 15, 2014)

Can't wait for the Bank holiday weekend - not one but TWO Dulwich games


----------



## Champion_hill (Apr 15, 2014)

I am the only crowley relic we need. I may though try and contract syphilis between now and Saturday just to give us an additional edge in case Erhun still isn't fit.

I will likely be in the brick brewery pre match with some people I am unsuccessfully trying to recruit for Saturdays game. 

Just on my way to meet pompeydunc to show our hate for leatherhead to the guernsey fans.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 15, 2014)

You'll be excited to learn there's another one of my indulgent little DHFC video edits coming up soon...


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Champion_hill (Apr 15, 2014)

Truly magical Robert.


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2014)

It's no match for the video masterpiece above, but here's another bit of footage.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 15, 2014)

Hampton beating Bognor 2-0 at half time.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 15, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Hampton beating Bognor 2-0 at half time.


And then they pull one back, I'm just about to post something about eggs and... Hampton make it 3-1!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 15, 2014)

Meanwhile Billericay are 4-0 up...wonder if they've managed a song.


----------



## EDC (Apr 15, 2014)

Bognor losing 4-1 now.


----------



## EDC (Apr 15, 2014)

Fuck me I can't type quick enough. 4-2


----------



## EDC (Apr 15, 2014)

Wealdstone have taken an 83 min lead, looks like they'll be champions tonight, congratulations to them and good luck in the Conference South next season.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 15, 2014)

EDC said:


> Fuck me I can't type quick enough. 4-2


Does anyone know of an app to keep up with non league scores? I thought Pitchero might do the job but it turns out to be pretty pants...


----------



## EDC (Apr 15, 2014)

Bloody hell, 4-3 now.


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2014)

EDC said:


> Bloody hell, 4-3 now.


That's the full time score. Leiston lost which is a relief given their recent form.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 15, 2014)

vicarofsibley said:


> Does anyone know of an app to keep up with non league scores? I thought Pitchero might do the job but it turns out to be pretty pants...


fwp.co is the best source of non-league scores, with a low data mobile site as well.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 15, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> fwp.co is the best source of non-league scores, with a low data mobile site as well.


Perfect - thank you. Leiston lost at home to Carshalton!


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 15, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


>




I've watched this three times consecutively now. Each viewing gave me a warmer feeling.

I haven't been drinking.

Superb.


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2014)

So, here's how the table looks tonight....


----------



## EDC (Apr 15, 2014)

Lowestoft could be a problem.


----------



## Taper (Apr 16, 2014)

Tight as a gnat's chuff.

The way we've been playing the last six months, we'll rely on those around us losing a few I reckon. 

When's Erhun back!?


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 16, 2014)

Taper said:


> Tight as a gnat's chuff.
> 
> The way we've been playing the last six months, we'll rely on those around us losing a few I reckon.
> 
> When's Erhun back!?


Said he hopes to back for Saturday...


----------



## Taper (Apr 16, 2014)

Praise the Lord.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 16, 2014)

Taper said:


> Tight as a gnat's chuff.



a bit tighter even... it really is up to us not to chuck it away now... tbf i dont mind what happens as long as we put in some good performances... need to improve hugely on Billercay's .....

Time to really get behind the team now.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 16, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


>





oh yeah and this is magic


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 16, 2014)

Scutta said:


> a bit tighter even... it really is up to us not to chuck it away now... tbf i dont mind what happens as long as we put in some good performances... need to improve hugely on Billercay's .....
> 
> Time to really get behind the team now.





Scutta said:


> a bit tighter even... it really is up to us not to chuck it away now... tbf i dont mind what happens as long as we put in some good performances... need to improve hugely on Billercay's .....
> 
> Time to really get behind the team now.





Scutta said:


> a bit tighter even... it really is up to us not to chuck it away now... tbf i dont mind what happens as long as we put in some good performances... need to improve hugely on Billercay's .....
> 
> Time to really get behind the team now.


I'm confused as to why Xavier Vidal isn't starting...? Have I missed something? He looks a very very good player. I know he's had various trials etc...


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 16, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> On leave, so going to create some more dhfc banners with vornstyle76 tomorrow.  Suggestions welcome for pithy scrawls...  Assistance in creating naturally welcome...!



Come on rabble. Ideas please....


----------



## Scutta (Apr 16, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> Come on rabble. Ideas please....


something for RitzyLivingWage

P.s. in Brixton for the whole of Sat Ritzy workers are striking over pay. There should be music and stuff there as well and apparently Irvine Welsh is doing a talk. - although not sure how reliable that info is.

may pop down there after the game..


----------



## Scutta (Apr 16, 2014)

vicarofsibley said:


> I'm confused as to why Xavier Vidal isn't starting...? Have I missed something? He looks a very very good player. I know he's had various trials etc...



just hope Gav is trying to rest him for these big games rather than he has a knock...


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 16, 2014)

Scutta said:


> just hope Gav is trying to rest him for these big games rather than he has a knock...


He looked so pissed off warming up Phil before W&F the other week, and again on Saturday. Reckon you must be right...I hope.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 16, 2014)

got some drums coming to take on your cow bell on Saturday vornstyle76


----------



## Champion_hill (Apr 16, 2014)

Vidal has been in and out all season, surprising as he is one of our best players. At the start of the season when he was being linked with palace, he regularly sounded well pissed off on twitter. I had wondered if Gavin was showing him that he hadn't made it yet.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 16, 2014)

Scutta said:


> got some drums coming to take on your cow bell on Saturday vornstyle76


Have been on the lookout for a drum...used to take one down to Winchester City - reaction of visiting fans of Wessex League sides was wonderment/confusion.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 16, 2014)

Scutta said:


> got some drums coming to take on your cow bell on Saturday vornstyle76


Shit, rather shamefully my cowbells are currently in fashionable East London. They claimed asylum amongst the Creative Class after the arrhythmic torture I put them through.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 16, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> Let's all go to the Brick Brewery for a couple of liveners, the club bar during the game for keeping the vocal chords lubricated and then the Fox post-match for an orgy of ritualized mobocratic bloodlust.  Sound fair enough?


Myself and two friends who are visiting from Winchester shall be enjoying the brewery - here's to nice weather!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 16, 2014)

peterboro supporting colleague has been asking me abour erhun, apparently posh are interested now.  looks like we';re not going to be able to hold onto the lad.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 16, 2014)

I don't think there was ever any chance of him staying tbf. He's clearly been set on a move to a professional team - if you look at his website it's a big advert. And fair enough really. 

On Vidal I wonder if Gavin thinks he does enough when we're not dominating the ball. Kavanagh and Pinnock have a lot more physical presence.


----------



## sankara (Apr 16, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> peterboro supporting colleague has been asking me abour erhun, apparently posh are interested now.  looks like we';re not going to be able to hold onto the lad.


Nooooooooooooooo! Whatever you do Erhun, please don't go to the scum! You are so much better than that.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 16, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> peterboro supporting colleague has been asking me abour erhun, apparently posh are interested now.  looks like we';re not going to be able to hold onto the lad.


fuck the posh


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 16, 2014)

Scutta said:


> soP.s. in Brixton for the whole of Sat Ritzy workers are striking over pay. There should be music and stuff there as well and apparently Irvine Welsh is doing a talk. - although not sure how reliable that info is.
> 
> may pop down there after the game..


This sounds like an ideal post-game drinking option. 37 bus. Cans. Welcomed singing. Present the banner.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 16, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> This sounds like an ideal post-game drinking option. 37 bus. Cans. Welcomed singing. Present the banner.



I think this is what i will be doing...........street party in middle of Brixton .... would be rude not to....... show solidarity


----------



## EDC (Apr 16, 2014)

Scutta said:


> fuck the posh


And Adrian Durham.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 16, 2014)

Naaa Na Na Na Naaa Na Na Na Naa Na Na Na Naa Na Na Na Naa, Here comes the Dulwich, HAAAMLET!



my German doppelgänger


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 16, 2014)

For the cool original flavour...


----------



## Scutta (Apr 16, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> For the cool original flavour...



yup, G Man's fine suggestion on the way home from Billericay


----------



## SDE (Apr 16, 2014)

Amazing vid Vorny!


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 16, 2014)

Scutta said:


> Naaa Na Na Na Naaa Na Na Na Naa Na Na Na Naa Na Na Na Naa, Here comes the Dulwich, HAAAMLET!
> 
> 
> 
> my German doppelgänger



Haha - this would sound really fucking excellent with a drum accompany.


----------



## Taper (Apr 16, 2014)

EDC said:


> And Adrian Durham.



I have waited twenty five years to tell this story. Even though it's crap. 

I was at university with Adrian Durham. An odd rather inconsequential chap, looked about 12. But friendly enough. 

Anyhow, by way of japes, I locked him in the halls of residence bogs once through the skilful application of his tea mug to the door handle. He went absolutely nuts, really apeshit.  Plus his radio career started on the university radio station relaying the football scores from Ceefax (this was the eighties) to my roommate, who presented the Saturday afternoon sports show.

Popbitch worthy that.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 16, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> Is that Fingers ?



I had to look twice and then remembered i do not own a pink shirt!


----------



## Scutta (Apr 17, 2014)

Fingers said:


> I had to look twice and then remembered i do not own a pink shirt!


 why not!?!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 17, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> This sounds like an ideal post-game drinking option. 37 bus. Cans. Welcomed singing. Present the banner.



The ritzy lot are apparently well up for us going down after the game


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 17, 2014)

poptyping said:


> The ritzy lot are apparently well up for us going down after the game


Brewery, Tuscany, Ritzy. Y not?


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 17, 2014)

vicarofsibley said:


> Myself and two friends who are visiting from Winchester shall be enjoying the



Nice one. See you there.


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 17, 2014)

poptyping said:


> The ritzy lot are apparently well up for us going down after the game



Are the Ritzy lot well up for coming to Tuscany first? In solidarity for our right to 3 points...as well as the moral victory.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 17, 2014)

Those who are heading to Brick - what time are you thinking? Will probably be there from 12.30ish I imagine...


----------



## pettyboy (Apr 17, 2014)

vicarofsibley said:


> Those who are heading to Brick - what time are you thinking? Will probably be there from 12.30ish I imagine...



Yeah I was thinking about 12.30-1


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 17, 2014)

I will have just moved to Lewisham the previous day, so whilst I'll no doubt be eager to get wasted after days of monotonous physical labour, I'll have to negotiate waking up and catching the 136. I'll aim for 1 o'clock.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 17, 2014)

This has just been uploaded to youtube by Pathé...



...Give me a couple of days and I'll stick ♫ Let's Do The Time Warp Again!!! ♫ over it.


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 17, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> This has just been uploaded to youtube by Pathé...
> 
> 
> 
> ...Give me a couple of days and I'll stick ♫ Let's Do The Time Warp Again!!! ♫ over it.



 Great piece of footage, filmed at our previous ground (on near enough the same site as the current one) which opened in October 1931 and was demolished sixty years later.

I've no idea what the "Cad's Club" is, referenced in the opening titles.  Also while the film is dated 1931 I reckon it's at least five years later than that as our players shirts have the first version of the current club crest, which I believe wasn't used until around 1936/7.  They appear to be receiving some sort of medals before the game, but there was no trophy and no medals for winning the league in those days (being a true Amateur competition "the honour sufficed") and we didn't win it anyway between 1933 and 1949.

The opposition is possibly London Caledonians, a now defunct club, whose colours I believe were navy & white hoops.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 17, 2014)

Pink Panther said:


> Great piece of footage, filmed at our previous ground (on near enough the same site as the current one) which opened in October 1931 and was demolished sixty years later.
> 
> I've no idea what the "Cad's Club" is, referenced in the opening titles.  Also while the film is dated 1931 I reckon it's at least five years later than that as our players shirts have the first version of the current club crest, which I believe wasn't used until around 1936/7.  They appear to be receiving some sort of medals before the game, but there was no trophy and no medals for winning the league in those days (being a true Amateur competition "the honour sufficed") and we didn't win it anyway between 1933 and 1949.
> 
> The opposition is possibly London Caledonians, a now defunct club, whose colours I believe were navy & white hoops.


Numerous fact-bombs, all very interesting. Thank you! Surely "Cad's Club" should be considered for a banner...


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 17, 2014)

"Signing On - Western Bros. secure new members for Cad's Club at Dulwich Hamlet Ground" - I assume they were being introduced to the radio and music hall pisstake aristocrats, the Western Brothers.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 17, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> "Signing On - Western Bros. secure new members for Cad's Club at Dulwich Hamlet Ground" - I assume they were being introduced to the radio and music hall pisstake aristocrats, the Western Brothers.


"In October 1948 they became involved in a controversy because of a joke that Kenneth told between songs during a live performance on the BBC Home Service. The punchline of the joke appeared to suggest that Hugh Gaitskell, then the Minister of Fuel and Power, was guilty of nepotism." Bully!


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 17, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> "Signing On - Western Bros. secure new members for Cad's Club at Dulwich Hamlet Ground" - I assume they were being introduced to the radio and music hall pisstake aristocrats, the Western Brothers.


https://www.facebook.com/SouthLondonHardcore/posts/195240317283853


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 17, 2014)

vicarofsibley said:


> Numerous fact-bombs, all very interesting. Thank you! Surely "Cad's Club" should be considered for a banner...



Cad's Club songs? 

How about 'we're the Cad's Club over here,' as in 'we're the right side', to be met by 'we're the bounders...'?


----------



## Fingers (Apr 17, 2014)

Right  have been paid thank fuck.  I am on for Saturday and monday


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2014)

Some memorabilia currently up for sale on eBay.



1967-8 team. Big badge!



Cigarette card:


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## pettyboy (Apr 17, 2014)

editor said:


> Some memorabilia currently up for sale on eBay.
> 
> View attachment 52307
> 
> ...



New favourite Dulwich player is A. Hugo!


----------



## Fingers (Apr 17, 2014)

pettyboy said:


> New favourite Dulwich player is A. Hugo!



We need a song


----------



## Fingers (Apr 17, 2014)

A short video from our sinister trip to Essex last Saturday


----------



## EDC (Apr 17, 2014)

pettyboy said:


> New favourite Dulwich player is A. Hugo!



As opposed to E.Toser on the wing and A.Hamer banging them in.....


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2014)

There's a Dulwich Hamlet fan on BBC6's Round Table right now 

Some background: http://thumped.com/interviews/i-thi...er-an-interview-with-hard-skin-s-fat-bob.html



> *Pop Quiz*
> *How important are the following things in your life?*
> Football:
> Very important. Not just football, non-league football is more important than anything. Next to Milwall there's a team called Dulwich Hamlet and they're two stops away from the den. They are the most important non league team. They got a promotion last year for the first time in 35 years. If you wanna buy a season ticket you can get them from the website.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 17, 2014)

Fingers said:


> A short video from our sinister trip to Essex last Saturday


It's currently 'Private'. You need to set it to 'Public'. I remember back in the day being given this advice myself by none other than Tricky Skills.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 17, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> It's currently 'Private'. You need to set it to 'Public'. I remember back in the day being given this advice myself by none other than Tricky Skills.



Ah balls.  Here you go, let me know if this works


----------



## SDE (Apr 17, 2014)

So, I guess we're not supposed to do stuff like this at Dulwich, right? Shame. The Greeks have all the fun. (From Cup game between PAOK and Olympiakos last night, for anyone who ain't seen it).


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2014)

That's _my kind_ of football crowd!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 17, 2014)

Lowestoft drew 1-1 tonight, so all the various team's games in hand have finally been played.


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Lowestoft drew 1-1 tonight, so all the various team's games in hand have finally been played.


Now that is a good result for us. Grays were down to ten men too.


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2014)

Up the Hamlet!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 17, 2014)

Looks like we need 7 points to guarantee a playoff place. In practice I think a bit less would scrape in there and that would probably edge us into the top 3. Win on Saturday and we're looking good, if we don't we could be in trouble.


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Apr 17, 2014)

editor said:


> View attachment 52332
> 
> Up the Hamlet!



Wealdstone v Kingstonian and Maidstone v Bognor on Saturday which should help us if we can win our own game!!!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 18, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> Are the Ritzy lot well up for coming to Tuscany first? In solidarity for our right to 3 points...as well as the moral victory.



Maybe when they see how fun (drunk) we are post match in.the square they'll consider coming to the next one


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 18, 2014)

fat bob from the hardskins goes to dulwich?

if you're reading this fat bob, i loved your last album.


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


>



Actually, I know the attendant quite well and have been trying to persuade him to savour the delights of the Hamlet for ages. He's a Chelsea fan, but I reckon he might crack soon!

And much as I'm more than happy to be described as drunk when I am, at this point I was most sober as I was about to do a 2 hour DJ set at the Dogstar. And boy was it busy  there!


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> fat bob from the hardskins goes to dulwich?


Just about every game, home and away!

I'm usually chatting to him for some of the game - he stands by the half way line with my mate (ex-Cardiff fan) who did the Dultras flag.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 18, 2014)

Righty, trying to get my shit together. I know Nish has my scarf. has anyone seen my pink party hat? last seen prince albert on saturday (possibly)


----------



## all to nah (Apr 18, 2014)

Sorry for off topic:

Today it's gods friday - and exactly  89 years after Dulwich Hamlet had beaten Altona 93 4-1 in a friendly (goals by Kail, Kail, Nicol, Kail and Jäger) - Altona have won 3-1 against SCALA on a very rainy day before 666  (!) visitors!



On monday is our most important match this season - cup-halffinal against SC Condor. In the other halffinal Paloma (step six in germany) had beaten SC Victoria (step 4) 2-1 today. The winner of the Hamburg-cup is qualified for the first round proper of the german FA-Cup - that means 100.000 € TV-money for that club...

But from monday on all my concentration will be on the Kingstonians-match!


----------



## Fingers (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 19, 2014)

pettyboy said:


> Yeah I was thinking about 12.30-1





all to nah said:


> Sorry for off topic:
> 
> Today it's gods friday - and exactly  89 years after Dulwich Hamlet had beaten Altona 93 4-1 in a friendly (goals by Kail, Kail, Nicol, Kail and Jäger) - Altona have won 3-1 against SCALA on a very rainy day before 666  (!) visitors!
> 
> ...



Good luck! Hope we can celebrate a place in final next Saturday.

I'm not sure the steps have read-across here. Our step 1 is the conference, which is after the top four divisions. Hence, Hamlet are step 3...(but 7th level including premier and football leagues).


----------



## Balbi (Apr 19, 2014)

Right, I am stuck in fucking Sydney for a bit. I'm on for Hampton & Richmond borough Monday but will need some accomplices to take my number and ring me to ensure jetlag doesn't keep me asleep.


----------



## all to nah (Apr 19, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> I'm not sure the steps have read-across here. Our step 1 is the conference, which is after the top four divisions. Hence, Hamlet are step 3...(but 7th level including premier and football leagues).



I know the english pyramide, but I think it's difficult to compare to the situation in germany - that's why I counted all steps from the Bundesliga down to the Landesliga.

1. Bundesliga and 2. Bundesliga are controlled by the DFL.
The Dritte Liga is a nationwide professional league as well - controlled by the DFB.
The Regionalliga (step 4) is (official) semiprofessional and regional - in the north of germany controlled by the NFV. There are some reasons to compare your conference with this Regionalliga - there are others to compare it with the Dritte Liga. We don't count the amateur-steps, because there is no hard border to work out.


----------



## magneze (Apr 19, 2014)

Denmark Hill & East Dulwich stations closed and no car park. 

Bus I guess ...


----------



## the 12th man (Apr 19, 2014)

Monday away to Hampton. There are no London Overground trains from Peckham Rye/Denmark Hill to Clapham Junction but First Capital Connect trains are running from Loughborough Junction/Herne Hill with a change at Wimbledon to pick up the Shepperton service to get to Hampton.


----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2014)

That was a supremely frustrating 3-2 defeat. The crowd were still magnificent, of course.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 19, 2014)

Crispy posting

Aaaaaaargh! We was robbed.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 19, 2014)

Can I just say I wasn't keen on some of the personal abuse aimed at our rivals' goalie. Went a bit too far IMHO. Tinfoil=funny. Wankstain cunt, not so much.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 19, 2014)

sad to hear that, normally the abuse is weird and abstract, not actually abusive.  down with that sort of thing.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 19, 2014)

Absolutely great time on the Curva del Transpontine today

Really enjoyed loads of newbies standing with the rabble

the Sun, and the banners esp the Ritzy living wage

good to see the Clapton crew

So really great time (thanks also to the drummer - gave a good vibe)

Robs goal was classic "situational-ism"

we was robbed and the ref gave us nothing

True the moral victory was already ours

as per MsT (another nanny me) said it before can we watch the swearing a tad - the odd call in the right place is art - regular verbal abuse (rather than ritual humiliation that we are so good at)of an opposition goalie is not - also worried at some of the sexual gestures - 

Hope and trust criticism as always will be taken as constructive (comradely) - so we can move forward

some may have started on the buckfast very early

But despite the result an up lighting, life affirming day with the rabble


----------



## Taper (Apr 19, 2014)

Much to enjoy about today's game. 

I thought Harry Ottaway was excellent. Gave us what we've missed all season: a target man who can hold the ball up.   Some real flair all round going forward too. Should have scored four or five.

But the defence is a disaster zone. Needs sorting or next season we'll be in the bottom half. 

Doesn't look like promotion is on the cards. Probably no bad thing realistically. Conf South is a very tough league and Hamlet are too erratic at the moment. 

Top top atmosphere though. Big party next Saturday whatever happens.


----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2014)

Truly magnificent stuff!

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/04/...isy-support-to-the-brixton-ritzy-picket-line/


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 19, 2014)

Mrs T you can fuck right off and stick your classist anti-swearing UP YOUR ARSE. I will go out of my way to swear even more on Monday and Saturday. Go fuck yourself.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 19, 2014)

Rob 
don't think Ms T was referring to you !

you may not have heard the swearing and sexual gesturing

it is classist to have a standard of conduct in public
indeed working class discipline in the workplace, was also observed socially in most proletarian 
families

I am sure Ms T was simply trying to being constructive - as were comments on the sexist  "South London is full of" song

What makes us a community is we do care (we are not always going to agree)

Surely that's why we did the ritzy protest today


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 19, 2014)

Well done to Brixton buzz for the Ritzy coverage

Our three demands

Housing, Living Wages and Dulwich Hamlet


----------



## Scutta (Apr 19, 2014)

lol


----------



## Crispy (Apr 19, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> Mrs T you can fuck right off and stick your classist anti-swearing UP YOUR ARSE. I will go out of my way to swear even more on Monday and Saturday. Go fuck yourself.


I bet you say that to all the girls


----------



## brain_opera (Apr 19, 2014)

Crispy said:


> I bet you say that to all the girls


 It's why I married him.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 19, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> Mrs T you can fuck right off and stick your classist anti-swearing UP YOUR ARSE. I will go out of my way to swear even more on Monday and Saturday. Go fuck yourself.


I do think it's out of order to be abusive to the opposition, yes.  Friendly rivalry is fine. But at the end of the day it's a family day out.  Not sure what's classist about that.


----------



## SDE (Apr 19, 2014)

Ms T and Partisan Dulwich - with respect, you can't expect everyone to be the same as you - e.g. be offended by the word cunt, want to protest about wages at the Ritzy, or dislike the (traditional) 'South London is full of fanny' song.


----------



## brain_opera (Apr 19, 2014)

To be fair, that song is pretty offensive. One of the reasons I like Dulwich Hamlet is because it doesn't feel like a threatening bear pit for women.


----------



## SDE (Apr 19, 2014)

Just let it flow and rack on with life.


----------



## SDE (Apr 19, 2014)

But my missus sings it there!


----------



## Ms T (Apr 19, 2014)

SDE said:


> Ms T and Partisan Dulwich - with respect, you can't expect everyone to be the same as you - e.g. be offended by the word cunt, want to protest about wages at the Ritzy, or dislike the (traditional) 'South London is full of fanny' song.


I'm not offended by the word cunt.


----------



## SDE (Apr 19, 2014)

My point is, it's futile to try to create a particular type of fan base that you want yourself. You have to just let it evolve. And, yes, have opinions on it, but it's weird to enforce a way of thinking. Gotta let people do what they want to do.


----------



## SDE (Apr 19, 2014)

Me neither Ms T!  Delighted to hear it.


----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2014)

The beauty of terraces means that you can just move way from things you don't like to hear/people you don't like/smelly folks/weirdos etc


----------



## SDE (Apr 19, 2014)

Agree, very much so, Mr Ed!


----------



## Ms T (Apr 19, 2014)

SDE said:


> My point is, it's futile to try to create a particular type of fan base that you want yourself. You have to just let it evolve. And, yes, have opinions on it, but it's weird to enforce a way of thinking. Gotta let people do what they want to do.


I'm not enforcing anything or trying to. The rabble can do what they want at the end of the day.  But be aware that it can seem intimidating to those on the outside.


----------



## SDE (Apr 19, 2014)

x


----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2014)

Here's how we celebrate an equaliser against Leiston today. As hendo  and I agreed, we've seen goals at FA cup finals celebrated with far less gusto!


----------



## Ms T (Apr 19, 2014)

That was a really good goal.


----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2014)

And the second goal...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 20, 2014)

Well I wasn't there today, stuck at work, so not entirely sure who said what, or what was sung...but....there has always been what has been termed as bad language at football, and there always will be. like it or not that's part of life, not always nice to hear for some...but there you go. Swearing in emotivie moments has always been part of football culture, and always will be, like in most walks of life, where sometimes people shout things when they're emotional/hyped up/ a bit pissed, delete whatever.  If it was shouted at every game, or constantly at a game, I would certainly have a quiet word, and tap the person on the shoulder. Try it yourself...it might work, our fans aren't monsters. Likewise if you challenge the 'tits, fanny & Dulwich ' song I am sure those singing it will b a bit embarrassed and stop. It's an old traditional football song, and people can't be educated overnight, and there's clearly some educating to do. But then what would I know...
Personally I've never liked that song, but them I've always preferred 'cocks and bums' to 'tits and fanny'... ;-)
Oh, and if you're too timid and genteel you can always move along the side, where I'm sure you won't be shocked...just a thought. Or go grass to a steward...


----------



## Ms T (Apr 20, 2014)

You're missing the point. It's not about the swearing.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 20, 2014)

maybe im really slow but just read through this this morning but what is the point then. More and more people are choosing to stand behind the goal with the more colourful characters for the atmosphere where there will be some silly swearing. Personally haven't heard the word wankstain since i was at school and thought it was pretty funny not sure how personal that is unless you saw something about the keeper i didn't. As ed said if people don't like singing or swearing then people can move around as behind the goal isn't the best view so you're only there to be with these people.

i do on the other hand agree that if something makes you feel uncomfortable it should be raised which it has been before with certain sexist and homophobic abuse and then it can be self policed. But silly school boy swearing..... . enjoy the sillliness that's why people are choosing to watch rthe game from behind the goal as i said i don't think its just about the view.

lets not sanitize this part of life too much as well. Peace love and hail satan. X


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 20, 2014)

Ms T said:


> I do think it's out of order to be abusive to the opposition, yes.  Friendly rivalry is fine. But at the end of the day it's a family day out.  Not sure what's classist about that.



Why do you think football is a family day out? Yes, children are welcome... but it is hardly legoland or a picnic in the local park. If football is your idea of a family day out, you need to raise your family differently.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 20, 2014)

It's not THAT big a deal but a line was overstepped IMHO. "Silly swearing" can be needlessly aggressive.

Otoh, "why are you wearing my ironing board cover" was priceless.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 20, 2014)

B.I.G said:


> Why do you think football is a family day out? Yes, children are welcome... but it is hardly legoland or a picnic in the local park. If football is your idea of a family day out, you need to raise your family differently.


Seriously?


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 20, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Seriously?



Yes seriously.  How is football a family day out?


----------



## Ms T (Apr 20, 2014)

B.I.G said:


> Yes seriously.  How is football a family day out?


People like to go with their kids/grand kids? That's how it used to be before big business took over.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 20, 2014)

Ms T said:


> It's not THAT big a deal but a line was overstepped IMHO. "Silly swearing" can be needlessly aggressive.
> 
> Otoh, "why are you wearing my ironing board cover" was priceless.


 
insulting his clothes was probably far more personal than abstract wankstains. .. 

again different levels of tolerance i suppose... For me that's not aggresive at all as its a silly 13yr old boy cuss... I have heard a lot worse not been complained about... Which is probably why this thing has generated a bit more discussion...


----------



## Ms T (Apr 20, 2014)

It made me feel uncomfortable so I raised it here. And one of the responses was also needlessly aggressive.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 20, 2014)

Ms T said:


> People like to go with their kids/grand kids? That's how it used to be before big business took over.



They wouldn't generally go behind the goal with them though tbf, the more 'boisterous' sections of grounds weren't really seen as kid friendly. 

This is an old argument that has always gone on around football really (and calling it 'classist' is a bit silly). At Dulwich there's been a good balance between generating some of that old style anarchic atmosphere and a generally welcoming environment. I'd like to think that could be maintained but I don't think it's ever been possible to keep everyone happy as people have different ideas of what's appropriate.


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 20, 2014)

Ms T said:


> People like to go with their kids/grand kids? That's how it used to be before big business took over.



If we take "Big Business" take over as Sky in the 90s rather than Hadley this year, then surely football was a lot less of a family day out, as it was surely more dangerous in the 70s, 80s, 90s, then it is now.

I would say that when a child stands behind the goal, he is surrounded by an adult environment, and most quite blissfully play among themselves, but if I wanted to shelter children in a manner suitable to a family environment, i.e. no swearing or actions of an adult nature, then I would want not to take them to a football match.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 20, 2014)

brain_opera said:


> To be fair, that song is pretty offensive. One of the reasons I like Dulwich Hamlet is because it doesn't feel like a threatening bear pit for women.



This


----------



## Ms T (Apr 20, 2014)

B.I.G said:


> If we take "Big Business" take over as Sky in the 90s rather than Hadley this year, then surely football was a lot less of a family day out, as it was surely more dangerous in the 70s, 80s, 90s, then it is now.
> 
> I would say that when a child stands behind the goal, he is surrounded by an adult environment, and most quite blissfully play among themselves, but if I wanted to shelter children in a manner suitable to a family environment, i.e. no swearing or actions of an adult nature, then I would want not to take them to a football match.


My other half has fond memories of Maine Rd with his Dad in the early Seventies. I am not a natural football fan but one of the things I like about Dulwich is there are people of all ages. It's not just an exercise in male bonding.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 20, 2014)

although after all this i can imagine there will probably be a song now with wankstain in it...


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 20, 2014)

Ms T said:


> My other half has fond memories of Maine Rd with his Dad in the early Seventies. I am not a natural football fan but one of the things I like about Dulwich is there are people of all ages. It's not just an exercise in male bonding.



I agree with you 

The more people the better of all ages the better.  However, there will always be swearing and aggression from people of all those ages because it is so emotive.

More bonding of all types, not just between men


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 20, 2014)

B.I.G said:


> The more people the better of all ages the better.



The above does not strictly make sense, but there you go.  My head hurts.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 20, 2014)

Is this the bit where I say "but it's just a game?"


----------



## Ms T (Apr 20, 2014)

B.I.G said:


> The above does not strictly make sense, but there you go.  My head hurts.


You just need punctuation. And probably an Alka Seltzer.


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 20, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Is this the bit where I say "but it's just a game?"



Part of the definition of a game is competitive, of which, a synonym is ruthless


----------



## Ms T (Apr 20, 2014)

Punctuation, good. But "a synonym of which" would be better.


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 20, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Punctuation, good. But "a synonym of which" would be better.



I have gone comma crazy, which is never a good sign, as far as punctuation, is concerned


----------



## Ms T (Apr 20, 2014)

B.I.G said:


> I have gone comma crazy, which is never a good sign, as far as punctuation, is concerned


Third comma definitely unecessary there. Grammar, not football, is my business.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 20, 2014)

Scutta said:


> although after all this i can imagine there will probably be a song now with wankstain in it...


Ironing board would be better. Less obvious and more of a challenge, rhythmically.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 20, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> They wouldn't generally go behind the goal with them though tbf, the more 'boisterous' sections of grounds weren't really seen as kid friendly.
> 
> This is an old argument that has always gone on around football really (and calling it 'classist' is a bit silly). At Dulwich there's been a good balance between generating some of that old style anarchic atmosphere and a generally welcoming environment. I'd like to think that could be maintained but I don't think it's ever been possible to keep everyone happy as people have different ideas of what's appropriate.


In terms of class, my background is more working-class than many urbanites (hard to believe, I know) and bad language around women and children was definitely not acceptable. Bloody and bleeding and bugger were not deemed to be swear words though!


----------



## Scutta (Apr 20, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Ironing board would be better. Less obvious and more of a challenge, rhythmically.


ok think i have got it.

so it goes

small badge, shit beard, wank stain, ironing board...


----------



## Scutta (Apr 20, 2014)

sure the Hampton keeper is going love it


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm in a whole world of pain.... and reading this thread is not helping.

Gavin Rose's living wage army....


----------



## Fingers (Apr 20, 2014)

anyways... happy easter see you nut jobs tomorrow


----------



## Fingers (Apr 20, 2014)

On another note, does anyone fancy meeting in the Alexander (opposite Wimbledon Station) tomorrow @12.30pm?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 20, 2014)

Fingers said:


> On another note, does anyone fancy meeting in the Alexander (opposite Wimbledon Station) tomorrow @12.30pm?



Works for me.


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 20, 2014)

Looks like we may need to think of some Hastings' songs for Tuesday week's play off vs Leatherhead. Still could be Guernsey but looking less likely.

http://m.footballwebpages.co.uk/isthonesouth/league


----------



## Fingers (Apr 20, 2014)

http://gedthegiraffe.blogspot.co.uk/2014/04/return-of-ged-eye-this-time-its-serious.html


----------



## Scutta (Apr 20, 2014)

Fingers said:


> On another note, does anyone fancy meeting in the Alexander (opposite Wimbledon Station) tomorrow @12.30pm?


 not sure may be tempted to try pubs round Hampton. Trains go at 16 and 46 past from Vauxhall so may get 12.16 or 12.46 just one return journey then...


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm going to go from Vauxhall.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 20, 2014)

editor said:


> I'm going to go from Vauxhall.
> 
> View attachment 52497


 fancy either of those suggested times?


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2014)

Photos are here!






















http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/04/easter-heartbreak-as-dulwich-hamlet-lose-at-home-to-leiston/


----------



## pettyboy (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm getting the 1.16 from Vauxhall tomorrow with a couple of people, if anyone else fancies joining!


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 20, 2014)

So we clearly peaked about three months too early. I still want this season to go on and on though. That was a glorious defeat (although I doubt if the players feel that way...) Man Utd can't wait for the season to end. I wish it was just beginning.

Wordy twaddle and some pics.


----------



## Balbi (Apr 21, 2014)

Scutta said:


> fancy either of those suggested times?



12:16, meet you at Brixton Tube at 12 Scutta?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 21, 2014)

Ms T said:


> I'm not enforcing anything or trying to. The rabble can do what they want at the end of the day.  But be aware that it can seem intimidating to those on the outside.


 If someone is 'intimidated' by a few swear words thrown into the meting pot behind the goal that is Dulwich Hamlet, then I would suggest that they have led a rather too sheltered life...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 21, 2014)

Ms T said:


> People like to go with their kids/grand kids? That's how it used to be before big business took over.


 By 'big business' I presume you mean in the professional game? I think you will find, despite the extortionate cost of professional football, football was far more 'sweary' before the evolvement of the 'modern game' post-Sky era, and the atmosphere is extremely sanatised, bland and boring at many matches.
If you mean 'big business' in non league, well I wish we had some of the local business community putting money into our club...the officals we have, myself included, that's the Football Committee NOT the Club limited, which was Nick McCormack, and now the Hadley people, haven't got a pot to piss in! non-league clubs simply do not survive on gates alone, no matter how big the crowds.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 21, 2014)

Balbi said:


> 12:16, meet you at Brixton Tube at 12 Scutta?


 I have no idea what the boozers are like in the Hampton area, but in between the station and the ground there's one called the Railway Bell, apparently getting 'mixed reviews' on the internet. But it does have a beer garden out front, which is on the road that leads to the ground, everyone will walk past it, and it's ripe for flags and a sing song to get everyone in the mood...


----------



## treefrog (Apr 21, 2014)

Balbi said:


> 12:16, meet you at Brixton Tube at 12 Scutta?


Scutta you might have to go round there aye


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 21, 2014)

treefrog said:


> Scutta you might have to go round there aye



 i reckon Scutta will be lucky to make it. He's got whatever I had on Sat :/


----------



## treefrog (Apr 21, 2014)

poptyping said:


> i reckon Scutta will be lucky to make it. He's got whatever I had on Sat :/


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 21, 2014)

poptyping said:


> i reckon Scutta will be lucky to make it. He's got whatever I had on Sat :/



Where's the dislike button? Get well soon... Satan needs you.


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 21, 2014)

Been trying to remember why I feel like I've been kicked in the guts. The metaphorical reason is obvious. However, the physical reason was less so. I was certain that the bolshy singing and disparaging of premier teams in the Albert had not turned violent.

The actual reason has just come to me. It was after the 2nd goal. I now recall being pinned up against the fence following a rabble terrace surge. Hooligans! All seater stadia for non-league now! ;-)


----------



## Balbi (Apr 21, 2014)

I'll be at Brixton tube at 12 for anyone wishing to head on with me


----------



## Scutta (Apr 21, 2014)

in bed atm feeling slightly better may try to get a later train if i can. Bleugh


----------



## pettyboy (Apr 21, 2014)

Scutta said:


> in bed atm feeling slightly better may try to get a later train if i can. Bleugh



Hop on the 1.16 with us if you can - the Rabble never leaves a good man behind


----------



## magneze (Apr 21, 2014)

Fingers said:


> On another note, does anyone fancy meeting in the Alexander (opposite Wimbledon Station) tomorrow @12.30pm?


I'm up for this. See you there.


----------



## magneze (Apr 21, 2014)

Scutta said:


> in bed atm feeling slightly better may try to get a later train if i can. Bleugh


Get well soon. Like, very soon.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 21, 2014)

magneze said:


> I'm up for this. See you there.



Think we're going to be a bit later than 12.30 tbh - just spoke to Fingers on the phone and he's just got up...


----------



## magneze (Apr 21, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Think we're going to be a bit later than 12.30 tbh - just spoke to Fingers on the phone and he's just got up...


 no worries. Will aim for 1ish.


----------



## sankara (Apr 21, 2014)

On route to vauxhall now. Will get the 12:16. I'll be sat outside the Railway Bell when I get there.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 21, 2014)

Going via Wimbledon with MonkeyGrinder so will give you gentlemen a shout when we get there.  I have a 9/10 on the hangover scale so go easy on me.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 21, 2014)

magneze said:


> no worries. Will aim for 1ish.




Yes we will be there for 1pm


----------



## Scutta (Apr 21, 2014)

sankara said:


> On route to vauxhall now. Will get the 12:16. I'll be sat outside the Railway Bell when I get there.


 champion hill and vicars will be getting on that train at clapham look out for them.


pettyboy said:


> Hop on the 1.16 with us if you can - the Rabble never leaves a good man behind


 if i can will aim for this one safe.


----------



## sankara (Apr 21, 2014)

Man under a train at Teddington! Trains are fucked again. What is it with away trips from Vauxhall?


----------



## sankara (Apr 21, 2014)

Trains fucked from Vauxhall again. Man under a train! Does he not realise how crucial this game is? Give yourselves a bit of extra time for the journey if you can.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 21, 2014)

waiting @ Clapham for train to Hampton court and walk from there x


----------



## magneze (Apr 21, 2014)

We're on bus to Kingston now. Could meet around Hampton Court?


----------



## Effra Eyes (Apr 21, 2014)

Does anyone know where I can follow the game on line? Scores don't seem to be on BBC. Stuck at work, and despite being a fairly new convert to the magic of Champion Hill, am f**cking desperate to find out how we are getting on & see the live table.

Even a Twitter search only reveals a one goal lead at half time.


----------



## Taper (Apr 21, 2014)

@fwpIsthmianprem will get you quick updates on all games.


----------



## Effra Eyes (Apr 21, 2014)

ta


----------



## Scutta (Apr 21, 2014)

WE FUCKING WON!!!!!!!!!!! ALL IN OUR HANDS NOW CANT WAIT TILL SATURDAY! so glad i made it.

*voms on train*


----------



## magneze (Apr 21, 2014)

Saturday is going to be epic.


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2014)

That was a great result, even if the ref seemed to want to do his best to ensure that Hampton won. Which they didn't 

Another great turnout. Loved the ground too, and the stewards were spot on.

Oh, and Gawd bless Rodders!


----------



## Crispy (Apr 21, 2014)

*Studies table*

Chances are,

Bognor will beat Thurrock -> 88 pts
Hornchurch will beat Met Police -> 83pts
Lowestoft will beat Harrow -> 84pts

If so:

On Saturday, if Kingston win (-> 87pts) Dulwich are out of the playoffs. If Dulwich win (-> 84pts) Hornchurch are out of the playoffs.

Anything could happen in the other matches. It will be a _little tense_.


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2014)

Here's how it looked on the terraces when that goal went in


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2014)

Some urbanites in action.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 21, 2014)

Great turn out at Hampton today
rather Reminds one of the Lombardy Region "are you Lombardy in disguise"

maybe 200 Dulwich Fans
100 plus in the Rabble

505 at the game in the sun at Beaver Close

Sang our hearts out

Great atmosphere, only beaten by some good football from the boys - who should have won by more

Erhun's goal was great

Hampton Stewards took it all in their stride (well done to them)

Second half in the main stand looked and sounded great - Don't think Hampton has seen such joy since Henry VIII visited, on one of his stag nights

Great against Kingstonians - Can we have the drummer Amanda the Sambista back she was brill (whos the contact @*frenchbrummie*(we will give her beer)


More banners, more balloons, more noise for Saturday

Scutta what about a large "Welcome to Tuscany" DHFC Rabble banner (whole sheet- I have a pink single) we can put up at the car wash end high up

Pink & Blue army


----------



## treefrog (Apr 21, 2014)

I actually woke up this morning thinking "did Hamlet win last night?"


----------



## EDC (Apr 21, 2014)

Great day out, fantastic turn out. good performance, lovely ground, nice bar.  Perfect.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 21, 2014)

EDC said:


> Great day out, fantastic turn out. good performance, lovely ground, nice bar.  Perfect.


 and great to meet you finally!


----------



## sankara (Apr 21, 2014)

Kicked off the train by old bill for having a bit of a sing song on the way home. They prey on the weak and vulnerable.


----------



## Champion_hill (Apr 21, 2014)

Not. My. Fault.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 21, 2014)

sankara said:


> Kicked off the train by old bill for having a bit of a sing song on the way home. They prey on the weak and vulnerable.



Really? Shame I changed at Wimbledon and missed all the fun.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 21, 2014)

sankara said:


> Kicked off the train by old bill for having a bit of a sing song on the way home. They prey on the weak and vulnerable.



Killjoy scum.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 21, 2014)

So there was a Hampton fan with us in the pub who'd spent the second half at our end, came to the pub with us after and reckons he might come to the Hamlet next week. He was about 80 and reckons the Hampton fans are 'boring old men.'

When the other team's fans defect to your side during the game I think you win, don't you?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 21, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> When the other team's fans defect to your side during the game I think you win, don't you?


This must be the moral victory I've heard so much about


----------



## Balbi (Apr 21, 2014)

Chucked off the train, young lads approaching cops asking what law they'd broken, silly lads 

Home now


----------



## pettyboy (Apr 21, 2014)

Is it true that Phil Wilson paid for a cab for some of our delayed fans?

Had an awesome day out today. You lot are all brilliant!


----------



## Champion_hill (Apr 21, 2014)

yep, good old phil.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 21, 2014)

Hiiiiide youuuuuur caaaaan hiiiide youuuur caaaaan, hiiiiiide youuuuuur caaaaan...driiiiink agaaaaain drink agaaaaain, driiink agaaaaain. Onward!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 21, 2014)

MOVE ON UP

Curtis Mayfield


----------



## Fingers (Apr 21, 2014)

Great day, non of us got nicked. Bonkers


----------



## Fingers (Apr 21, 2014)

Hello again, as it is as much fun as it can be, we may to stop bang banging shit on the train homewards. Tis why the rozzers turned up


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 21, 2014)

Wondering if anyone's noticed that Clapton are at home tomorrow night, if anyone needs a 'football fix', rather than European rubbish on the box?


----------



## Fingers (Apr 21, 2014)

I would love to stand with Clapton gentlemen tomorrow but i am footbaled/boozed out. Think a couple our lads are making the journey though.


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 22, 2014)

magneze said:


> Saturday is going to be epic.



We'll make it epic.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 22, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Wondering if anyone's noticed that Clapton are at home tomorrow night, if anyone needs a 'football fix', rather than European rubbish on the box?



I'm keen but have an exam on Friday so should prob be sensible.


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 22, 2014)

poptyping said:


> I'm keen but have an exam on Friday so should prob be sensible.



I'll probably not be sensible and be there.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 22, 2014)

After missing Saturday and today I *really* want to go. I'd be really cross with myself if I failed because football.


----------



## Effra Eyes (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm meant to go to my cousins wedding in Northumberland on Saturday, bearing in mind I'm Master of Ceremonies and my brother, who I haven't seen in nearly four years, is flying over for it... Is 'I can't come because a non league football team I've been watching for about a month have a vital match' a decent excuse or should I lie?


----------



## EDC (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm watching the European rubbish, Atletico de Madrid.

(I have a feeling I'm going to regret posting that come 10 o' clock tonight)


----------



## Scutta (Apr 22, 2014)

Effra Eyes said:


> I'm meant to go to my cousins wedding in Northumberland on Saturday, bearing in mind I'm Master of Ceremonies and my brother, who I haven't seen in nearly four years, is flying over for it... Is 'I can't come because a non league football team I've been watching for about a month have a vital match' a decent excuse or should I lie?


you can say you caught my illness which means you still have to go to the football....


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 22, 2014)

Scutta said:


> you can say you caught my illness which means you still have to go to the football....


Alas, I also have plans that mean I cannot attend on Saturday. 3 games in 8 days have both ruined and enlightened me in equal measures - I'll be glued to my phone during the family reunion in leafy (shitty) Surrey.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 22, 2014)

hello boys and girls, sorry been away for 5 or 6 days of solid celebratory drinking, only punctuated by the sound of my liver saying "you utter utter bastard." Only just coming back to life now….  

Great win yesterday, which has slightly eased the panic of being momentarily out of the play off places.

Save the maths, as it's simple really - a win against Kingstonian gets us in the play offs. It's all about Saturday.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 22, 2014)

vicarofsibley said:


> Alas, I also have plans that mean I cannot attend on Saturday. 3 games in 8 days have both ruined and enlightened me in equal measures - I'll be glued to my phone during the family reunion in leafy (shitty) Surrey.



Oh no surely you can go after or before? or a long toilet break?


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 22, 2014)

Scutta said:


> Oh no surely you can go after or before? or a long toilet break?


Tempted by the toilet break idea...or maybe I'll claim that I'm feeling a bit ill and need to pop to Dulwich Sainsbury's for some delicious and cold-beating Crabbies. It's not my fault I fell through the turnstiles on my way past is it?


----------



## Scutta (Apr 22, 2014)

vicarofsibley said:


> Tempted by the toilet break idea...or maybe I'll claim that I'm feeling a bit ill and need to pop to Dulwich Sainsbury's for some delicious and cold-beating Crabbies. It's not my fault I fell through the turnstiles on my way past is it?


DO IT


----------



## Scutta (Apr 22, 2014)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Great turn out at Hampton today
> rather Reminds one of the Lombardy Region "are you Lombardy in disguise"
> 
> maybe 200 Dulwich Fans
> ...



unfortunately our friend with the drum cannot make it on Saturday although said she would definitely try to come down more next season! 

yes more banners noise balloons etc the better but we already have a Tuscany one maybe something else for your pink bedsheet?  but ill let you decide  

unless anyone else has any ideas?
sankara pompeydunc Champion_hill

I would ask vornstyle76 but dont want to end up with a "wankstain cunt" banner...


----------



## Scutta (Apr 22, 2014)

Scutta said:


> unfortunately our friend with the drum cannot make it on Saturday although said she would definitely try to come down more next season!



funnily she didnt realise we had lost till after we left as she was stood at the back and couldnt see their goals and we were still cheering.. 

Does anyone else know of anyone who has some drums for this game?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 22, 2014)

gonna make a flag for Erhun for Saturday - it could be his last game for us


----------



## Scutta (Apr 22, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> gonna make a flag for Erhun for Saturday - it could be his last game for us


not for you if he goes to Luton 

PartisanDulwich bedsheet could be used for another thing for Erhun.... to say thanks


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2014)

After posting up Hamlet pics on Facebook, I've got quite a few new folks very interested in coming along to Saturday's game


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 22, 2014)

Saturday will have a good attendance I think - might hit 1000 perhaps?


----------



## G Man (Apr 22, 2014)

I think Jack (Palace supporting teenager who comes with Ben Caldercourt) brought the drum to Wealdstone at home in November.


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 22, 2014)

G Man said:


> I think Jack (Palace supporting teenager who comes with Ben Caldercourt) brought the drum to Wealdstone at home in November.


 
Will people please stop being called Jack?  There are enough already, and it's getting confusing.  Thank you.


----------



## EDC (Apr 22, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Saturday will have a good attendance I think - might hit 1000 perhaps?



I'd think so too, weather permitting and if the word gets about the importance to the local, London born Liverpool, City and United 35 - 40 year old glory hunters, Keef Otta and his ilk for example, yes I've found out he's a Liverpool fan, surprise, surprise although I shouldn't be I suppose and all the other tossers who fill the Lordship lane pubs on Sky Sports Super Sunday supporting their team "I've always been a fan as my Dad supported them", yeah did you ask why?

Anyway should these come along Saturday, given Kingstonian will probably bring a few I can see 1100 - 1200.

Before anyone has a pop, I don't have a lot of time for many recent Chelsea fans these days either, certainly those from outside the Home Counties.

Definitely more and more AGAINST MODERN FOOTBALL, accelerated after that fucking Mike Dean's non-performance on Saturday.  Thank god for yesterday, it kept the love for the game going.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 22, 2014)

EDC said:


> I'd think so too, weather permitting and if the word gets about the importance to the local, London born Liverpool, City and United 35 - 40 year old glory hunters, Keef Otta and his ilk for example, yes I've found out he's a Liverpool fan, surprise, surprise although I shouldn't be I suppose and all the other tossers who fill the Lordship lane pubs on Sky Sports Super Sunday supporting their team "I've always been a fan as my Dad supported them", yeah did you ask why?
> 
> Anyway should these come along Saturday, given Kingstonian will probably bring a few I can see 1100 - 1200.
> 
> ...



I've given up watching the Premier League altogether. Fuck it.


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 22, 2014)

I went to this a couple of years back and it was great, and hence probably going again.  It's a small festival on a farm in Sussex countryside - a bit like Tuscany perhaps?

http://www.efestivals.co.uk/festivals/glastonwick/2014

The organiser is leftie punk poet and St Pauli fan Attila the Stockbroker.  John Otway and Eddie and the hot rods are confirmed by the looks of it.

£50 for weekend ticket....  Would be good to get a rabble contingent together....


----------



## EDC (Apr 22, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I've given up watching the Premier League altogether. Fuck it.



I can't say I've given up, I can't, I love my club too much after 45 years.  I can't afford or don't want a season ticket as being a family man being away every other Saturday is out of the question, midweek games clash with after school things and although the kids love to go to the Bridge I can't get tickets unless they're for early round cup games which I do when I can, not so much for me but for them. 

I'll be chewing the cushions tonight wishing I was at the match, I've been to the Vicente Calderon and it's a magnificent ground in the best part of working class Madrid.  Atletico's fans are superb and if the tie goes their way then I'll want them to go on and win it.

Saturday at Champion Hill is what I'm looking forward too.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 22, 2014)

EDC said:


> I can't say I've given up, I can't, I love my club too much after 45 years.  I can't afford or don't want a season ticket as being a family man being away every other Saturday is out of the question, midweek games clash with after school things and although the kids love to go to the Bridge I can't get tickets unless they're for early round cup games which I do when I can, not so much for me but for them.
> 
> I'll be chewing the cushions tonight wishing I was at the match, I've been to the Vicente Calderon and it's a magnificent ground in the best part of working class Madrid.  Atletico's fans are superb and if the tie goes their way then I'll want them to go on and win it.
> 
> Saturday at Champion Hill is what I'm looking forward too.



Yeah I can understand that. I've never supported a Premier League team so it's easier for me.


----------



## Onket (Apr 22, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Yeah I can understand that. I've never supported a Premier League team so it's easier for me.


I've never really understood people who watch games which don't feature their team, tbh.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 22, 2014)

Onket said:


> I've never really understood people who watch games which don't feature their team, tbh.



Well I've always enjoyed watching football for it's own sake (as well as as an excuse for a few beers). The crap around the Premier League specifically is too much for me these days though.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 22, 2014)

bit of a moany lot H&R http://www.thebeveree.co.uk/index.php?threads/1st-vs-dulwich-hamlet-h-mon-21-apr-03-00-00-pm.2287/

Can understand frustrations about Wilson's challenge, I thought he was gone and wouldnt have been to surprised to have seen the red shown.... 

but they pretty much kicked us off the pitch the whole game and there were a number of penalty shouts...one of the dirtier teams I have seen... shocked Tommy Kav didnt punch one of them after he got hacked about 4 times in a row in the second half....


----------



## EDC (Apr 22, 2014)

Scutta said:


> bit of a moany lot H&R http://www.thebeveree.co.uk/index.php?threads/1st-vs-dulwich-hamlet-h-mon-21-apr-03-00-00-pm.2287/
> 
> Can understand frustrations about Wilson's challenge, I thought he was gone and wouldnt have been to surprised to have seen the red shown....
> 
> but they pretty much kicked us off the pitch the whole game and there were a number of penalty shouts...one of the dirtier teams I have seen... shocked Tommy Kav didnt punch one of them after he got hacked about 4 times in a row in the second half....



Nice to say hello to my friend.  Reading their forum they're a bitter lot.  

Try a websearch for Keef Otta get my drift.


----------



## pettyboy (Apr 22, 2014)

"At least we don't play in Sainsburys car park!"

Bitter much?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 22, 2014)

Scutta said:


> bit of a moany lot H&R http://www.thebeveree.co.uk/index.php?threads/1st-vs-dulwich-hamlet-h-mon-21-apr-03-00-00-pm.2287/
> 
> Can understand frustrations about Wilson's challenge, I thought he was gone and wouldnt have been to surprised to have seen the red shown....
> 
> but they pretty much kicked us off the pitch the whole game and there were a number of penalty shouts...one of the dirtier teams I have seen... shocked Tommy Kav didnt punch one of them after he got hacked about 4 times in a row in the second half....



I didn't think there was any chance of it being red tbh. Wide of the area and with defenders getting back into the middle - you could make an argument that it was a sending off by the letter of the law but you'll never see a ref send someone off there.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 22, 2014)

pettyboy said:


> "At least we don't play in Sainsburys car park!"
> 
> Bitter much?



That genius seems to think we were complaining when the only comment is from one of their fans. 

BTW did anyone hear any noise from them at all?


----------



## EDC (Apr 22, 2014)

Onket said:


> I've never really understood people who watch games which don't feature their team, tbh.



I find it hard too, it's hard enough watching my team with the matches spreading the weekend and Monday, usually at inconvenient times.  Sometimes I  wonder if I have a Vigin Media subscription just to watch Kondike Gold or Wheeler Dealers because they're usually on when I have time to sit down and watch TV. 

I must admit I did watch a Conference match on BT the other day which was enjoyable Forest Green away to someone or other, bastard Southport I think, puddles on the pitch, lightning nearly causing an abandonment.


----------



## EDC (Apr 22, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I didn't think there was any chance of it being red tbh. Wide of the area and with defenders getting back into the middle - you could make an argument that it was a sending off by the letter of the law but you'll never see a ref send someone off there.



A few blues amongst us yesterday thanked the fuck Mike Dean wasn't the ref and then cursed in the second half wishing he was.


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2014)

Scutta said:


> bit of a moany lot H&R http://www.thebeveree.co.uk/index.php?threads/1st-vs-dulwich-hamlet-h-mon-21-apr-03-00-00-pm.2287/


I was reading that earlier. 

I know it's not representative of the club (because all the folks I met there were very pleasant) but there's some real  bitter, curmudgeonly whiners on that forum and they're hardly a great advert for the place to attract new fans.


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> BTW did anyone hear any noise from them at all?


They were some of the quietest fans I've ever (not) heard, tbh.


----------



## EDC (Apr 22, 2014)

editor said:


> I was reading that earlier.
> 
> I know it's not representative of the club (because all the folks I met there were very pleasant) but there's some real  bitter, curmudgeonly whiners on that forum and they're hardly a great advert for the place to attract new fans.



Given the Kingston and it's environs is the natural progression from folks from Fulham and West London it's to be expected, miserable, the fucking taxi driving lot of them. 

I'm from Fulham, how did I end up in SE?


----------



## Scutta (Apr 22, 2014)

editor said:


> I was reading that earlier.
> 
> I know it's not representative of the club (because all the folks I met there were very pleasant) but there's some real  bitter, curmudgeonly whiners on that forum and they're hardly a great advert for the place to attract new fans.



yeah I met a few nice lads (or top chaps rather) down there who were bigging up the support so was surprised to read this... hence the post...oh well we have won one fan round already for Saturday


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 22, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> I mentioned a while back critical mass.  It is celebrating its 20th anniversary ride in London on Friday 25 April.  It would be great to have a pink and blue section of the mass.  If you've not been on a mass before it consists of cycling as a mass through London streets on no planned route, accompanied by some bikes with sound systems.  Don't forget to bring beer or whatever you fancy for the journey.
> 
> If you haven't got a bike, then beg or scrounge one.  Failing that, then you can hire a brompton for £5 for a day (return by midnight) from Peckham Rye station - http://www.bromptondock.co.uk/our-docks/london/peckham-rye-2735/


I should be there on Friday….seeyou there?


----------



## Scutta (Apr 22, 2014)

http://www.hamptonfc.net/s/match-centre-110868/1-795193

H&R's match report


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 22, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I should be there on Friday….seeyou there?


 
Nice one.  I think sankara was up for it.  Meet you under Waterloo bridge on south bank at 6.30 for a pre-ride livener?

Anyone else up for joining us?  Wearing pink and blue is compulsory.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 22, 2014)

oh yeah thought Ethan Pinnock had great game again.


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2014)

Photos from the game:
































More here: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/04/...ichmond-borough-to-get-back-in-the-play-offs/


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2014)

Dulwich Hamlet 1 Nigeria 0, Sept 17th, 1949 (game starts from 3.13).



Look at the size of the ground!







http://www.colonialfilm.org.uk/node/1444


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm intrigued by what looks like a pixellated message on the stadium roof!


----------



## Balbi (Apr 22, 2014)

Phil Pitchley's done another epic end of game video, featuring me getting a bit passionate at 3:30 

I blame the jetlag


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Apr 22, 2014)

editor said:


> I'm intrigued by what looks like a pixellated message on the stadium roof!


 
From memory there was no sign on roof, that could be just repairs!!


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Apr 22, 2014)

No sign here!


----------



## EDC (Apr 22, 2014)

editor said:


> Photos from the game:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EDC (Apr 22, 2014)

Post above should say No money in Non-League Football & Cyber fan is in a photo.


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2014)

That car had a rather nasty scratch on it. What is it anyway? I know very little of such things.


----------



## EDC (Apr 22, 2014)

Porsche, I'm not up to the various models but I can't remember seeing many four door ones. Yes it did have a nasty scratch.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 22, 2014)

have just discovered that the gentleman who interviewed us after the game was Mr Hertfordshire 2011. What.a.day.


----------



## EDC (Apr 22, 2014)

editor said:


> Dulwich Hamlet 1 Nigeria 0, Sept 17th, 1949 (game starts from 3.13).
> 
> View attachment 52573
> 
> ...



Great film, and yes the ground looks wonderful..

Also good to see Mishi in his school uniform at 8.15


----------



## Fingers (Apr 22, 2014)

Blimey, I have been a ruined man today.  I vaguely remember trying to explain to British Transport Police that we were footy fans, not train robbers after they levelled some iffy accusations that we were ticketless, before getting thrown unceremoniously off the train and into the harsh badlands of Wimbledon town centre.

Great day out.


----------



## all to nah (Apr 22, 2014)

Is this http://www.haaretz.com/jewish-world/jewish-world-news/1.585903 close to Wingate & Finchley FC?

Our cup-halffinal yesterday wasn't successful - except of the 1.847 (paying) spectators. It was 1-1 after 90 and 120 minutes and Altona lost 8:9 in the penalty shoot-out.
Altona wanted his goalkeeper to shoot the sixth penalty, but the referee insisted that the first five players should all shoot again. That's why Altona raised a protest, today. The HFV (Hamburg FA) will decide soon...


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2014)

It's sort of annoying that it seems that the big crowd we took to Wealdstone helped then leap above us in the average attendance totals for the season (not that I'm _that_ bothered!). 

Maybe a big crowd on Saturday may change that.


----------



## SDE (Apr 22, 2014)

That sounds like you got so close to a great triumph! I hope the protest is successful. As far as I know, FIFA rules would state that you rotate through the whole 11 before repeating peno takers, but haven't a clue how rules differ between nations and competitions, etc. Good luck!


----------



## SDE (Apr 22, 2014)

1000+ on Saturday I reckon.


----------



## all to nah (Apr 22, 2014)

SDE said:


> That sounds like you got so close to a great triumph! I hope the protest is successful. As far as I know, FIFA rules would state that you rotate through the whole 11 before repeating peno takers, but haven't a clue how rules differ between nations and competitions, etc. Good luck!



Thanks a lot!

It's the same rule in Germany, of course! And there is a "must" and no "can" in the rules, but some experts say
the "procedures to determine the winner of a match" are in the rulebook, but not as part of the football rules (see p.7). On the other hand a match in easter germany was replayed because of this, last year - we'll see...



SDE said:


> 1000+ on Saturday I reckon.



I'll be there!

(And need a place to drink in the morning - the Brick Brewery sounded nice in your stories?!?)


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 22, 2014)

editor said:


> It's sort of annoying that it seems that the big crowd we took to Wealdstone helped then leap above us in the average attendance totals for the season (not that I'm _that_ bothered!).
> 
> Maybe a big crowd on Saturday may change that.
> 
> View attachment 52591



The difference over a season would be 770 people - we didn't take that many so you can rest easy.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 22, 2014)

If we want 1,000 down at champion hill
we need to get promoting

need to tell everyone


----------



## EDC (Apr 22, 2014)

Someone has already posted on the East Dulwich Forum, that should bring a few of the enemies of real football down.


----------



## G Man (Apr 22, 2014)

Looking on the Hornchurch forum (I've had my eyes off the euro match since the start) it appears there has been a storm on twitter with Stefan Payne in response to alleged 'fan abuse'. He was red-carded. Apparently we nearly signed him in the summer and we could have done with his goals. Thankfully we have our own house in order and dreaming that we can get the result that we need on Saturday.

No doubt I'll be shattered from my exertions in Feltham having made my debut for the supporters team. It's hard to say no when you've had 8 Tyskies, that is strong shit. Can I wear my hat for protection?


----------



## Scutta (Apr 22, 2014)

all to nah said:


> I'll be there!
> 
> (And need a place to drink in the morning - the Brick Brewery sounded nice in your stories?!?)


 brick brewery 12.30 meet then on Saturday then


----------



## sankara (Apr 22, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I should be there on Friday….seeyou there?


In


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 22, 2014)

editor said:


> Dulwich Hamlet 1 Nigeria 0, Sept 17th, 1949 (game starts from 3.13).
> 
> View attachment 52573
> 
> ...


Fantastic footage 

Nigeria's second goal v Marine Crosby at 2:43 is a cracker from the edge of the box - Oztumer-like 

Also Dulwich's goal is a long range cracker too.

Just showed Ms Hatter the footage of a packed Champion Hill. "Amazing, look at all the people!" she said. "Where's the bar?"


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 22, 2014)

PartisanDulwich said:


> If we want 1,000 down at champion hill
> we need to get promoting
> 
> need to tell everyone


Yep!

Been on the case for weeks already! I reckon Kingstonian should bring a few, given it's only a short trip. Here's hoping for the biggest and loudest crowd of the season.

If we bring a goat to sacrifice, does that get counted in the attendance stats as well?!


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 22, 2014)

Scutta said:


> brick brewery 12.30 meet then on Saturday then



Yeah, go on then. Seeing as it's 3 minute walk from home.... ;-)

Club bar then Fox on Hill after... No matter result. Triangle out front is prefect for a sacrifice.


----------



## Balbi (Apr 23, 2014)

Three more sleeps


----------



## Fingers (Apr 23, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yep!
> 
> Been on the case for weeks already! I reckon Kingstonian should bring a few, given it's only a short trip. Here's hoping for the biggest and loudest crowd of the season.
> 
> If we bring a goat to sacrifice, does that get counted in the attendance stats as well?!



Only if we do not get ahead of ourselves and sacrifice it before it has paid to get in


----------



## SDE (Apr 23, 2014)

That twitter stuff with Stefan Payne is mental! 
http://www.nonleague.co.uk/topic/180495-what-the-hell-is-this-player-up-to/


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 23, 2014)

Any other Brixtonites / locals fancy a visit to Champion Hill this Saturday for the last game of the season? It's gonna be a cracker!

There's gonna be sun, beers, singing….and hopefully goals, celebrations and a  post-match goat sacrifice in the garden of the Fox on the Hill  

Badgers kittyP TopCat Mation tendril colacubes TruXta Crispy Agent Sparrow Dexter Deadwood EastEnder T & P tarannau Rich lynch4046 ringo boohoo Onket


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 23, 2014)

SDE said:


> That twitter stuff with Stefan Payne is mental!
> http://www.nonleague.co.uk/topic/180495-what-the-hell-is-this-player-up-to/


what do the tweets say? cant view them as they want me to log in


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 23, 2014)

Provisional yes from me, subject to finances.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 23, 2014)

Baby allowing, I wouldn't miss it for the world.
A football match.
What's happened to me?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 23, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Provisional yes from me, subject to finances.


concessions £4 or you can come after half time + get in for free


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2014)

Do I bring back the gospel-esque shake of the tambourine or go for the satisfying clunk of the cowbell?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 23, 2014)

editor said:


> Do I bring back the gospel-esque shake of the tambourine or go for the satisfying clunk of the cowbell?


Cowbell is easier to keep time with, is quiet when you're not playing it, and is more robust


----------



## treefrog (Apr 23, 2014)

editor said:


> Do I bring back the gospel-esque shake of the tambourine or go for the satisfying clunk of the cowbell?


MOAR COWBELL


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Cowbell is easier to keep time with..


I'm guessing you haven't  been at many games when cowbells have been present. Oh the humanity!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 23, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> concessions £4 or you can come after half time + get in for free



Attending a Hamlet match is on my list of things to do this year. It would be another achievement unlocked. Like the prices. I'm in.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 23, 2014)

editor said:


> I'm guessing you haven't  been at many games when cowbells have been present. Oh the humanity!


Yeah but at least when you hit the thing, it makes a noise immediately. Shaking a tambourine is a skillful business in comparison


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 23, 2014)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> From memory there was no sign on roof, that could be just repairs!!


 Indeed. the roof never had advertising. The marks are, my guess, 'shrapnel damage' from the War, which faded away over time.


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Shaking a tambourine is a skillful business in comparison


I have those skillz.


----------



## SDE (Apr 23, 2014)

Those tweets, as follows (note - contain robust swearing):


----------



## Scutta (Apr 23, 2014)

editor said:


> Do I bring back the gospel-esque shake of the tambourine or go for the satisfying clunk of the cowbell?




FUCK IT WHY NOT BOTH and a drum.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 23, 2014)

Scutta said:


> FUCK IT WHY NOT BOTH and a drum.


But no bloody trumpet!


----------



## sankara (Apr 23, 2014)

editor said:


> Do I bring back the gospel-esque shake of the tambourine or go for the satisfying clunk of the cowbell?


I shall bring my maracas.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 23, 2014)

Onket said:


> I've never really understood people who watch games which don't feature their team, tbh.


It depends on your definition.
Last night I went to Clapton versus Hullbridge Sports, in the Essex Senior League. Including pre-season matches, that was the 105th game I have watched this season. Clearly NOT all Dulwich Hamlet games, as I work every other Saturday, but do include Hamlet Reserve & Youth fixtures. I do like to get to games at grounds I haven't been to, but only 21 of these have been new grounds. I just enjoy watching football, when I can.
What I cannot understand is people who 'watch' games, and say they have 'watched games' even though they are just on television. Unless it is on the box as 'backdrop' in a pub or football bar I just don't watch football on television, and don't miss it.
I accept there are a band of football fans who have become disillusioned/cannot afford to go to professional football, but other than them I really despise those 'football fans' who profess love for their clubs but have no intention of ever going to watch them, whether they can really afford it or not! They are not fan, they support a 'televison team'. And the worst time for these tossers in their 'natural habitat' is during World Cup Finals, when England qualify. Clogging up pubs, unable to hold their beer, all 'football experts' while spouting total verbal bollocks. At least, this summer, they won't have to have 'dickhead' scrawled across their foreheads, as you will be able to identify them, as they will be the only muppets to have shelled out ninety quid for the new England shirt!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 23, 2014)

pettyboy said:


> "At least we don't play in Sainsburys car park!"
> 
> Bitter much?


 Where else can we play? Our one is shut! ;-)


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 23, 2014)

Onket said:


> I've never really understood people who watch games which don't feature their team, tbh.


 And what of people who come to Champion Hill for the first time? Can they call Dulwich Hamlet 'their team'? Sure there's a local interest, but they may have heard about our unique current support, and have popped along to see what the fuss is about, or been dragged along by a mate, enticed more by the drinking than the football...if that's the case then there will be quite a few on Saturday who 'you never really understand...'


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> And what of people who come to Champion Hill for the first time? Can they call Dulwich Hamlet 'their team'? Sure there's a local interest, but they may have heard about our unique current support, and have popped along to see what the fuss is about, or been dragged along by a mate, enticed more by the drinking than the football...if that's the case then there will be quite a few on Saturday who 'you never really understand...'


If they've been enticed down by the daft photos and the stories of what goes on around the terraces rather than the prospect of WINNING GLORY, then I think we'll be OK. 

There's several female friends of mine who are considering coming down to their first match (or first in many years) because they know a lot of the people going and think it's unlikely to prove to be a repeat of their previous unhappy matchday experience (or fit the stereotypes of what they've heard about football).

And that can only be a Very Good Thing all round. 

We should be proud of what we've collectively achieved here, IMO.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 23, 2014)

EDC said:


> Great film, and yes the ground looks wonderful..
> 
> Also good to see Mishi in his school uniform at 8.15


 Fuck off! Wasn't born til 1966, and YOU are a lot older than me! ;-)


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 23, 2014)

SDE said:


> Those tweets, as follows (note - contain robust swearing):


thanks for that (still cant see them though - sorry!)


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 23, 2014)

all to nah said:


> Is this http://www.haaretz.com/jewish-world/jewish-world-news/1.585903 close to Wingate & Finchley FC?
> 
> Our cup-halffinal yesterday wasn't successful - except of the 1.847 (paying) spectators. It was 1-1 after 90 and 120 minutes and Altona lost 8:9 in the penalty shoot-out.
> Altona wanted his goalkeeper to shoot the sixth penalty, but the referee insisted that the first five players should all shoot again. That's why Altona raised a protest, today. The HFV (Hamburg FA) will decide soon...


 What a joke! fingers crossed for a replay and a fair Altona win!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 23, 2014)

G Man said:


> Looking on the Hornchurch forum (I've had my eyes off the euro match since the start) it appears there has been a storm on twitter with Stefan Payne in response to alleged 'fan abuse'. He was red-carded. Apparently we nearly signed him in the summer and we could have done with his goals. Thankfully we have our own house in order and dreaming that we can get the result that we need on Saturday.
> 
> No doubt I'll be shattered from my exertions in Feltham having made my debut for the supporters team. It's hard to say no when you've had 8 Tyskies, that is strong shit. Can I wear my hat for protection?


  Stefan Payne nearly signed for us, just before he joined AFC Hornchurch, and then scored against us in our home game. Gavin knows him, and wanted to sign him, but he honestly came back to him apparently, and said he would have liked to have played for Gavin, but AFC Hornchurch offered him money that he just couldn't turn down.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 23, 2014)

sankara said:


> I shall bring my maracas.


 
please bring your lovely other half also


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 23, 2014)

I've posted here to encourage people to come along on sat: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...-chat-april-2014.322343/page-35#post-13088033


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 23, 2014)

"And need a place to drink in the morning - the Brick Brewery sounded nice in your stories?!?"

How about some tins on the train from Waterloo, and play for the Supporters Team, against Hampton & Richmond supporters, in Feltham? ;-)
Anyone who would like to play, even if you haven't turned out for 'The Rabblers', we play for fun, it's near to Feltham station, 10.30am kick off, so enough time to get back to Champion Hill (Train back to Waterloo, then quick short 'hops' Waterloo East to London Bridge and from there to East Dulwich) You can still drink, on the journey back to Dulwich, and it means you're 'pacing yourself' for the big (hopefully) post-match we've reached the play-off party! ;-)

Youth and ability is a 'bonus', the Supporters Team is open to all, young and old, male or female, and it's 'rolling substitutes' so you can come on and off. It about fun and representing your Club, and bonding with fans you might not know.

If you're tempted then just contact Shaun on 07931276118

Leave a message if he doesn't answer, as he does shift work on the trains, and he will get back to you.

There are also supporters tournaments that we enter in the summer, so contact him if you fancy a run out in them. I think it's Leyton Orients supporters on 10th May; our good friends Worthing supporters', at their actual stadium, on Saturday 17th May, always a great day out & piss-up if you drink, on FA Cup final day; & thw Queens Park one, up in Glasgow on Saturday 7th June, when we take part in the veterans (over 40's) part of their one.

Again speak to Shaun if you would like to play in any of these, and any Hamlet fans are welcome to come along to any of these just for fun, you don't have to play.


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2014)

I've got a great reggae band playing the Albert the night before, but I shall endeavour not to stay up all night and thus be reasonably coherent for the mighty experience that will be Dulwich Hamlet.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 23, 2014)

editor said:


> I've got a great reggae band playing the Albert the night before, but I shall endeavour not to stay up all night and thus be reasonably coherent for the mighty experience that will be Dulwich Hamlet.


 
There's a first time for everything I suppose.


----------



## sankara (Apr 23, 2014)

poptyping said:


> please bring your lovely other half also


I'm afraid that she will be away this weekend.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 23, 2014)

sankara said:


> I'm afraid that she will be away this weekend.


 
that's sad


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Apr 23, 2014)

Ive only been down to Dulwich a couple of times, but do enjoy it.

I have heard this Saturday is the last game of the season, vitally important for potential play off place, so will definitely have to head down.

Only issue is, I was born in Kingston and used to go to kingstonian games a lot as a teenager! Are Kingstonian in the play offs already, so maybe I should support Dulwich on Saturday?!


----------



## Balbi (Apr 23, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> "And need a place to drink in the morning - the Brick Brewery sounded nice in your stories?!?"
> 
> How about some tins on the train from Waterloo, and play for the Supporters Team, against Hampton & Richmond supporters, in Feltham? ;-)
> Anyone who would like to play, even if you haven't turned out for 'The Rabblers', we play for fun, it's near to Feltham station, 10.30am kick off, so enough time to get back to Champion Hill (Train back to Waterloo, then quick short 'hops' Waterloo East to London Bridge and from there to East Dulwich) You can still drink, on the journey back to Dulwich, and it means you're 'pacing yourself' for the big (hopefully) post-match we've reached the play-off party! ;-)
> ...



I recall volunteering on Saturday with G Man, will drop Shaun a message.


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2014)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Only issue is, I was born in Kingston and used to go to kingstonian games a lot as a teenager! Are Kingstonian in the play offs already, so maybe I should support Dulwich on Saturday?!


All irrelevant. You have to support Dulwich Hamlet because that's in the just-written rules for this forum.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 23, 2014)

Hang out the Stars at Champion Hill - the best / worst of Vine:


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 23, 2014)

editor said:


> All irrelevant. You have to support Dulwich Hamlet because that's in the just-written rules for this forum.


 Or just fuck off up the other end! ;-)


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Apr 23, 2014)

I might just have to stand with the K fans to be fair, stick with your roots etc!


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Apr 23, 2014)

I assume there will be a pitch invasion at the end, regardless of result?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 23, 2014)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I assume there will be a pitch invasion at the end, regardless of result?


 Um...why? To 'ape' football league fans? If we win we haven't won aything, as there will still be one or two play-off games to go...


----------



## Balbi (Apr 23, 2014)

Bar invasion far more likely!


----------



## kittyP (Apr 23, 2014)

I would really like to come but we are seriously skint atm. 
Will have to see how it all looks on the day. 
What time is kick off? 

Oh and thanks for thinking of us x


----------



## Balbi (Apr 23, 2014)

3pm, £10 entry


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Apr 23, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Um...why? To 'ape' football league fans? If we win we haven't won aything, as there will still be one or two play-off games to go...



Its the last game of the season, its traditional whichever league your in. pitch invasion at the play off too!


----------



## pettyboy (Apr 23, 2014)

Whatever the result, this could be Erhun's last game at Champion Hill.

So let's make sure we give him a good send off to say thank you for his contribution to Dulwich Hamlet!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 23, 2014)

kittyP said:


> I would really like to come but we are seriously skint atm.
> Will have to see how it all looks on the day.
> What time is kick off?
> 
> Oh and thanks for thinking of us x


 
They open the gates at half time so it's free from then


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Um...why? To 'ape' football league fans? If we win we haven't won aything, as there will still be one or two play-off games to go...


Much as Hamlet games have rivalled - and in some case surpassed - some of the great Cardiff City lower league awaydays, we've yet to cap the 1993 tranny pitch invasion.











But give it time, and I'm sure we'll come up with something even dafter.


----------



## sankara (Apr 23, 2014)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Its the last game of the season, its traditional whichever league your in. pitch invasion at the play off too!


For me the delight of pitch invasions is always in their spontaneity, I don't think a pre-meditated charge would be too much fun. Also, you need to have won something.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 23, 2014)

poptyping said:


> They open the gates at half time so it's free from then



I am more worried about the need for beers  

How much is it for non concessions/normal price?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 23, 2014)

kittyP said:


> I am more worried about the need for beers
> 
> How much is it for non concessions/normal price?


£10
I've seen plenty of people bring their own booze, not that I would condone such a thing on licensed premises.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 23, 2014)

kittyP said:


> I would really like to come but we are seriously skint atm.
> Will have to see how it all looks on the day.
> What time is kick off?
> 
> Oh and thanks for thinking of us x


£10 or £4 concessions


----------



## Scutta (Apr 23, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> "And need a place to drink in the morning - the Brick Brewery sounded nice in your stories?!?"
> 
> How about some tins on the train from Waterloo, and play for the Supporters Team, against Hampton & Richmond supporters, in Feltham? ;-)
> Anyone who would like to play, even if you haven't turned out for 'The Rabblers', we play for fun, it's near to Feltham station, 10.30am kick off, so enough time to get back to Champion Hill (Train back to Waterloo, then quick short 'hops' Waterloo East to London Bridge and from there to East Dulwich) You can still drink, on the journey back to Dulwich, and it means you're 'pacing yourself' for the big (hopefully) post-match we've reached the play-off party! ;-)
> ...



Cant on Sat but would like to get involved so will speak to Shaun at the game.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 23, 2014)

editor said:


> Much as Hamlet games have rivalled - and in some case surpassed - some of the great Cardiff City lower league awaydays, we've yet to cap the 1993 tranny pitch invasion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well if we play kingstonian in the final at their ground (if thats possible) we may get a repeat of this as we have to smuggle vornstyle76 in somehow........ so dressing up so he can blend in could be the right idea!!!


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 23, 2014)

Scutta said:


> well if we play kingstonian in the final at their ground (if thats possible) we may get a repeat of this as we have to smuggle vornstyle76 in somehow........ so dressing up so he can blend in could be the right idea!!!


Please please please please please all pray for the win on Saturday. I'm close to winding the clock back 10 years and having a full-on teenage tantrum that I cannot attend. There's no way the season ends on Saturday, no way!


----------



## bacterium (Apr 23, 2014)

vicarofsibley said:


> Please please please please please all pray for the win on Saturday. I'm close to winding the clock back 10 years and having a full-on teenage tantrum that I cannot attend. There's no way the season ends on Saturday, no way!



If we win by 3 and lowestoft lose or draw we'll get a home tie in the play-offs...against kingstonian


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 23, 2014)

bacterium said:


> If we win by 3 and lowestoft lose or draw we'll get a home tie in the play-offs...against kingstonian


Don't tease me with such talk!


----------



## Crispy (Apr 23, 2014)

It's very likely that the season will end with Dulwich, Kingstonian and Lwestoft on 84 points  (and 15 home wins, 10 away wins!). However, Dulwich have the worst goal difference, so we have to score LOADS of goals on Saturday in order to avoid Away to Bognor in the playoffs. 4 or 5 should do it.


----------



## SDE (Apr 23, 2014)

I'll be stupidly happy with any play-off spot. Saturday will be tough. A win would be amazing. Anything more would be a bonus that I'm not even gonna contemplate.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 23, 2014)

I predict much inspection of smartphone screens as the final whistle approaches


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 23, 2014)

I predict much drunken yelling.


----------



## Onket (Apr 23, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> It depends on your definition.
> Last night I went to Clapton versus Hullbridge Sports, in the Essex Senior League. Including pre-season matches, that was the 105th game I have watched this season. Clearly NOT all Dulwich Hamlet games, as I work every other Saturday, but do include Hamlet Reserve & Youth fixtures. I do like to get to games at grounds I haven't been to, but only 21 of these have been new grounds. I just enjoy watching football, when I can.
> What I cannot understand is people who 'watch' games, and say they have 'watched games' even though they are just on television. Unless it is on the box as 'backdrop' in a pub or football bar I just don't watch football on television, and don't miss it.
> I accept there are a band of football fans who have become disillusioned/cannot afford to go to professional football, but other than them I really despise those 'football fans' who profess love for their clubs but have no intention of ever going to watch them, whether they can really afford it or not! They are not fan, they support a 'televison team'. And the worst time for these tossers in their 'natural habitat' is during World Cup Finals, when England qualify. Clogging up pubs, unable to hold their beer, all 'football experts' while spouting total verbal bollocks. At least, this summer, they won't have to have 'dickhead' scrawled across their foreheads, as you will be able to identify them, as they will be the only muppets to have shelled out ninety quid for the new England shirt!


Yes, agree with all this, Dulwich Mishi.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 23, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I predict much drunken yelling.


Bears shitting in woods too.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Apr 23, 2014)

editor said:


> All irrelevant. You have to support Dulwich Hamlet because that's in the just-written rules for this forum.



That's me fucked then


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 23, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I predict much drunken yelling.





Ron Merlin said:


> That's me fucked then


Language, Alan!


----------



## Ron Merlin (Apr 23, 2014)

Come back Alan you wanker!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 23, 2014)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Its the last game of the season, its traditional whichever league your in. pitch invasion at the play off too!


 Trust me...it's not!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 23, 2014)

any way we can get Saturday videoed
fed up of not getting a chance to see the goals again

not suggesting whole game

but just to see

 Erhuns goal on Saturday for example


----------



## EDC (Apr 23, 2014)

I've only ever seen two pitch invasions at Dulwich, last seasons decider and the FA Cup 4th Qualifying round all those years ago.  I'm sure there have been a few others over the years but it's not a given thing to do.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 23, 2014)

PartisanDulwich said:


> any way we can get Saturday videoed
> fed up of not getting a chance to see the goals again
> 
> not suggesting whole game
> ...


 It's down to individuals simply filming the game themselves on their cameras or phones. Nobody does it officially.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 23, 2014)

pettyboy said:


> Whatever the result, this could be Erhun's last game at Champion Hill.
> 
> So let's make sure we give him a good send off to say thank you for his contribution to Dulwich Hamlet!


Agreed - flag making is already happening…


----------



## Balbi (Apr 23, 2014)

COME ON THE WEEKEND.


----------



## Shadsy (Apr 23, 2014)

Here is an email I received from one of my local councillors. I had asked a specific question about the status of Greendale.

I have been advised that Metropolitan Open Land and its continued status is a matter for the Mayor of London. I had no idea this was the case and assumed designation was a Council Plan matter.  The London Plan designates MOL, which in a heirarchy of plans and over rides the Southwark Plan.  So representation would have to go to the Mayor on this.  Greendale belongs to the Council and it would be expected that any developer would discuss possibilities with Southwark Planning Department before putting together an application. 
As I think I indicated at the time, as yet there is no planning application.  When an application is publicised then I predict a strong community dialogue will take place.  That dialogue will be very important in the process of reaching any outcome on this.  So local discussion and consultation with residents will be crucial. 
Veronica
*Councillor Veronica Ward* 
_Labour Member South Camberwell_ 
_Cabinet Member for Culture, Leisure, Sport,Olympic Legacy and Volunteering_


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 23, 2014)

i don't think there's any point going back over any old ground, until any planning application has gone in, but I would fully support a new ground on the Greendales wasteland, and would encourage all Dulwich Hamlet fans to do the same, if this becomes a scenario. I am surprised that an elected, experienced councillor would not have known the above, I was certainly aware that the Mayor of London could decide.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 23, 2014)

We've got to make the playoffs, not bothered if it's away or not. do two or three go up?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 23, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> We've got to make the playoffs, not bothered if it's away or not. do two or three go up?


 The champions are automatically promoted. the next four are in the play-offs.
Semi-finals on the Wednesday: 2nd place HOME to 5th place & 3rd place HOME to 4th place.
FINAL on May Bank Holiday Monday: highest placed play-off semi final winner at HOME.
All 'one-off' games, not over two legs. Games to be decided, if drawn, by extra time, then penalties.
Only the play-off winner promoted.


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 23, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> And the worst time for these tossers in their 'natural habitat' is during World Cup Finals, when England qualify. Clogging up pubs, unable to hold their beer, all 'football experts' while spouting total verbal bollocks. At least, this summer, they won't have to have 'dickhead' scrawled across their foreheads, as you will be able to identify them, as they will be the only muppets to have shelled out ninety quid for the new England shirt!


 
Completely agree.  I do sort of support England, but the heart feels hollow.  It just doesn't mean anything to me.  I'm going to support Ghana (again) this year - scenes from my bar in Ghana in 2010.  g-man will have no recollection of this, but he told me at Lewes there is a great pub where many Ghanaians watch the games somewhere down his way - Woolwich?

As for watching other non-league / league teams - I really don't see how anyone can have an issue with this?  It is completely different to watching your team.  It is a different pastime.  One involves nerves, stress, lows, highs and a whole range of emotions.  You are tied to it.

Going to watch another team is more like a trip to the cinema or a mini-break!  A chance to have a couple of beers in a different pub, meet some different people, actually watch the game (!), go to another part of the country you wouldn't normally visit etc.  What's wrong with that?!


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 23, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> "And need a place to drink in the morning - the Brick Brewery sounded nice in your stories?!?"
> How about some tins on the train from Waterloo, and play for the Supporters Team, against Hampton & Richmond supporters, in Feltham? ;-)
> Anyone who would like to play, even if you haven't turned out for 'The Rabblers', we play for fun, it's near to Feltham station, 10.30am kick off, so enough time to get back to Champion Hill (Train back to Waterloo, then quick short 'hops' Waterloo East to London Bridge and from there to East Dulwich).
> Again speak to Shaun if you would like to play in any of these, and any Hamlet fans are welcome to come along to any of these just for fun, you don't have to play.


Perhaps easier to get train from Feltham to Clapham Junction, then overground to either Denmark Hill (walk straight to ground) or Peckham Rye (Brick brewery, then 20 minute walk to ground via stop at newsagents for Red Stripe and Buckfast).

I'm also up for playing at some point. I have not played in three years though, since a bad back injury...and I was shit anyway...other than than I would be a great addition.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 23, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> Completely agree.  I do sort of support England, but the heart feels hollow.  It just doesn't mean anything to me.  I'm going to support Ghana (again) this year - scenes from my bar in Ghana in 2010.  g-man will have no recollection of this, but he told me at Lewes there is a great pub where many Ghanaians watch the games somewhere down his way - Woolwich?


 
Gold Coast South Norwood?
http://www.thegoldcoastbar.com
Street party erupted last WC.
Didnt they get knocked out on pens? Think so...they came close i remember


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 24, 2014)

ska invita said:


> Gold Coast South Norwood?
> http://www.thegoldcoastbar.com


 
Nah, I mentioned this pub to him.  He said it was a normal pub, just full of Ghanaian fans with accompanying musical instruments etc.  Sure it was Woolwich way.  Sure Gold Coast bar would be a good option as well mind.

They did get knocked out on pens.  Suarez handballed on line in last minute to give them a pen to get to semi-final.  Baby jet missed.  Went to pens...and they were out.  I was more gutted about that than England...


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 24, 2014)

D.H.F.C.O... D.H.F.C.O...


----------



## treefrog (Apr 24, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> D.H.F.C.O... D.H.F.C.O...


And promotion was their name-o?


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 24, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> Perhaps easier to get train from Feltham to Clapham Junction, then overground to either Denmark Hill (walk straight to ground) or Peckham Rye (Brick brewery, then 20 minute walk to ground via stop at newsagents for Red Stripe and Buckfast).
> 
> I'm also up for playing at some point. I have not played in three years though, since a bad back injury...and I was shit anyway...other than than I would be a great addition.


That's a helluva sell!


----------



## Balbi (Apr 24, 2014)

vicarofsibley said:


> That's a helluva sell!



It's a better sell than my Titus Bramble scuffling with Quinton Fortune style of play


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 24, 2014)

Balbi said:


> It's a better sell than my Titus Bramble scuffling with Quinton Fortune style of play


That is a truly terrifying combination!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 24, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> D.H.F.C.O... D.H.F.C.O...


instant win


----------



## Taper (Apr 24, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> D.H.F.C.O... D.H.F.C.O...


 


Crikey that's good.  Ottawan.  My Great Uncle lives in Ottawa


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 24, 2014)

Being a non-meat eater and a former member of the Goat Liberation Front (this is true) I don't think I would like to sacrifice an actual goat on Saturday. So I've been looking for an inflatable goat instead….and the search has taken me to some rather questionable websites. 

I think I'll concentrate on the Erhun flag!


----------



## Balbi (Apr 24, 2014)

vicarofsibley said:


> That is a truly terrifying combination!



 We'll see how desperate the supporters team is. I'm dreaming of a 25 yard thunderbolt into the top corner. The reality will be 20 mins of huffing, puffing and clattering


----------



## Taper (Apr 24, 2014)

He is D -  Dean Lodge

He is H -  Harry Ottaway

He is F - Fat Phil Wilson

He is C -champion hill

Gavin Roooooooooose.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm not sure 'Fat Phil Wilson' is the sort of chant he'd appreciate tbh.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 24, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I'm not sure 'Fat Phil Wilson' is the sort of chant he'd appreciate tbh.



f for fill innit?


----------



## Scutta (Apr 24, 2014)

GREAT NEWS http://www.boycottworkfare.org/?p=3531

good work vornstyle76


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 24, 2014)

Scutta said:


> GREAT NEWS http://www.boycottworkfare.org/?p=3531
> 
> good work vornstyle76



Just read that via your tweet. *Fan*tastic news!


----------



## Scutta (Apr 24, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> *Fan*tastic news!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 24, 2014)

Scutta said:


> GREAT NEWS http://www.boycottworkfare.org/?p=3531
> 
> good work vornstyle76


 
I had no idea they were using workfare. Has it been on here before?

Now I don't know whether to be annoyed it was happening or pleased it's stopped.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 24, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I had no idea they were using workfare. Has it been on here before?
> 
> Now I don't know whether to be annoyed it was happening or pleased it's stopped.


 To be fair, I don't think anyone knew. Just because a Club has progressive fans, and the Football Committee try to work with the  local community, ongoing with help from the Supporters Trust, and Peter Adeniyi's Football in the Community scheme, doesn't mean things like this sneak through. After all, nobody was told about the bills not being paid, so why should anyone have been any the wiser about this? Fair play, to the new owners, Hadley Property, for responding to this.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 24, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I had no idea they were using workfare. Has it been on here before?
> 
> Now I don't know whether to be annoyed it was happening or pleased it's stopped.



we found out about it a few weeks a go... vornstyle76 was contacted by boycott workfare, he went on to get the statement from Hadley. It was best to understand if it was true or not first but Hadley came back with the statement relatively quickly which meant it didnt need to escalate further.. hence probably not being widely known..

It was a shock to hear but you should be pleased.

This is a new start for the club from the previous owners and we shouldnt dwell on their inability to run the club but look forward to hopefully a bright pink future.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 24, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> To be fair, I don't think anyone knew. Just because a Club has progressive fans, and the Football Committee try to work with the  local community, ongoing with help from the Supporters Trust, and Peter Adeniyi's Football in the Community scheme, doesn't mean things like this sneak through. After all, nobody was told about the bills not being paid, so why should anyone have been any the wiser about this? Fair play, to the new owners, Hadley Property, for responding to this.


 
Sure, I wasn't pointing any fingers, beyond at whoever set this up who was presumably part of the previous ownership. I was just a bit surprised tbh.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 24, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Fair play, to the new owners, Hadley Property, for responding to this.



This as well. I hope future dealings with Hadley are this positive and a big thank you to them for squashing this as soon as they were informed.


----------



## PinkBlueYas (Apr 24, 2014)

Any plans pre game Saturday?


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2014)

Scutta said:


> GREAT NEWS http://www.boycottworkfare.org/?p=3531
> 
> good work vornstyle76


Superb stuff. 

*looks for over-large Facebook thumbs-up graphic


----------



## Scutta (Apr 24, 2014)

this bit makes me smile

"We encourage others fans to follow the impressive example set by Dulwich Hamlet FC fans in their dedication to workfare free football."


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 24, 2014)

PinkBlueYas said:


> Any plans pre game Saturday?


 
Brick Brewery I think. 12.30-1.00ish.

Well that's my pre-game plan anyway.


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 24, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I had no idea they were using workfare. Has it been on here before?
> 
> Now I don't know whether to be annoyed it was happening or pleased it's stopped.



That was my feeling as well. 

What surprised me was that I read vornstyle76 was involved in this thorough"quiet" diplomacy. Now that can't be true?


----------



## Scutta (Apr 24, 2014)

PinkBlueYas said:


> Any plans pre game Saturday?


12.30 brick brewery peckham


----------



## sankara (Apr 24, 2014)

So.... those for critical mass tomorrow. We've got some questionable weather approaching. As long as it's dry-ish I'll be there but I think we should start a regular pink and blue presence over the summer.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 24, 2014)

Scutta said:


> 12.30 brick brewery peckham


 
not sure i can be there at that time, but i'll be there for the game.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 24, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> not sure i can be there at that time, but i'll be there for the game.


see you at the game


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Apr 24, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Trust me...it's not!



I still think we should have a pitch invasion. Its not exactly Old Trafford. im shocked no one is with me?!


----------



## Lucy Fur (Apr 24, 2014)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I still think we should have a pitch invasion. Its not exactly Old Trafford. im shocked no one is with me?!


Pitch invasions should only ever be spontaneous, ironically the more you talk of it, the less likely it is to occur.


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 24, 2014)

There will be no pitch invasion.  If we win, we will go again in the playoffs at home or away.  If we lose people will be more concerned saluting the team and wishing Erhun well.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Apr 24, 2014)

wouldn't you prefer to rush on to the pitch and hug Erhun?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Apr 24, 2014)

Lucy Fur said:


> Pitch invasions should only ever be spontaneous, ironically the more you talk of it, the less likely it is to occur.



Were you once (or maybe still are) a hard house DJ?


----------



## Lucy Fur (Apr 24, 2014)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Were you once (or maybe still are) a hard house DJ?


Nope.


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 24, 2014)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> wouldn't you prefer to rush on to the pitch and hug Erhun?



I already hugged him last year when we won the league, and if we win on Saturday, we go again... onto the playoffs.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Apr 24, 2014)

You have to ask yourself- what would Duku do?

Duku would want a pitch invasion, im sure of it.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 24, 2014)

Lucy Fur said:


> Pitch invasions should only ever be spontaneous, ironically the more you talk of it, the less likely it is to occur.





jimbarkanoodle said:


> wouldn't you prefer to rush on to the pitch and hug Erhun?


where you not listening???????????? lol 

tbf if it did happen after a tense game and last minute goal would have been well good 

but we should be talking about the game really.............?


----------



## Balbi (Apr 24, 2014)

LOL at a Kingstonian supporter encouraging a pitch invasion after their stewards behaviour at the corresponding fixture. 

The 90th minute winner we had this season led to jubilation, but leave the surface alone!


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Apr 24, 2014)

Balbi said:


> LOL at a Kingstonian supporter encouraging a pitch invasion after their stewards behaviour at the corresponding fixture.
> 
> The 90th minute winner we had this season led to jubilation, but leave the surface alone!



This is the thing, ive been to many Kingstonian games when I was younger and a few Hamlet games since I moved nearer Dulwich, but I don't really support either team. I don't care enough due to it being non league football, but the good thing is unlike proper league football, things like pitch invasions are tolerated and should be encouraged.


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2014)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> This is the thing, ive been to many Kingstonian games when I was younger and a few Hamlet games since I moved nearer Dulwich, but I don't really support either team. I don't care enough due to it being non league football, but the good thing is unlike proper league football, things like pitch invasions are tolerated and should be encouraged.


You seem to be somewhat _over-encouraging_ a pitch invasion, tbh.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 24, 2014)

Forgetting the end of the game for a minute, I think it would be good to make a real effort to get the atmosphere going beforehand for this one. Sometimes it takes a bit to warm up while everyone goes round the end. Worth trying to get there in reasonable time and gathering in the Toilets Opposite stand? It sounded pretty good when some of you did that a few weeks ago.


----------



## G Man (Apr 24, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> Completely agree.  I do sort of support England, but the heart feels hollow.  It just doesn't mean anything to me.  I'm going to support Ghana (again) this year - scenes from my bar in Ghana in 2010.  g-man will have no recollection of this, but he told me at Lewes there is a great pub where many Ghanaians watch the games somewhere down his way - Woolwich?
> 
> The pub I was referring to is called the Castle Tavern in Woolwich, opposite the Woolwich ferry, which is about 10 minutes walk from Woolwich Arsenal station or opposite 177 bus stop. It is an ordinary pub run by a white English guy (his son plays for Millwall boys - or did the last time I spoke to him) who has a Ghanaian wife. Consequently, the pub has a big African clientele and during the 2010 world cup I watched all but one Ghana match there. The victory versus USA was a highlight but the defeat to Uruguay left me far more disappointed than England's pitiful demise. The pub was rammed for every game and I'll probably go there again this year as the atmosphere is far more friendly than watching England matches in a pub. And they serve Ghanaian food and I seem to remember the odd barbeque.
> 
> I'll talk to pompeydunc on Saturday whilst I recover from a shocking performance no doubt for the supporters team in the morning. I play like Sol Campbell but with about 1/100000 of the ability.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 24, 2014)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> This is the thing, ive been to many Kingstonian games when I was younger and a few Hamlet games since I moved nearer Dulwich, but I don't really support either team. I don't care enough due to it being non league football, but the good thing is unlike proper league football, things like pitch invasions are tolerated and should be encouraged.


Pitch invasions tend to be tolerated in any league. They are 'tolerated' because no matter how many stewards will be present, they will always be outnumbered by jubilant fans. The invasion at Turf Moor the other day is an example.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Apr 24, 2014)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I don't really support either team. I don't care enough due to it being non league football, .


Then with all due respect, fuck off.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 24, 2014)

googling his username gives some interesting information about his tastes


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Apr 24, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> googling his username gives some interesting information about his tastes



lol cheers! definitely standing with the K's fans on Saturday now, Lucy Fur seems upset with me (that really did used to be a hard house Dj back in the day)


----------



## Lucy Fur (Apr 24, 2014)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> lol cheers! definitely standing with the K's fans on Saturday now, Lucy Fur seems upset with me (that really did used to be a hard house Dj back in the day)


Nah mate, I aint upset with you, just think maybe you've missed the point that most of us on this particular thread at least, care very deeply, precisely because it is non league. Anyway have fun with the Kingston fans, there a cheerful bunch, win lose or draw!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 24, 2014)

Really looking forward to Saturday's game. That is all.


----------



## PinkBlueYas (Apr 24, 2014)

Apparently Fat White Family are recording a video at DHFC on Saturday for their England World Cup song


----------



## pettyboy (Apr 24, 2014)

A bit of afternoon reading for you. My friend James interviewed Gavin recently - here it is on our website:

http://www.thefalsenine.co.uk/2014/04/24/interview-gavin-rose-and-his-pink-and-blue-army/


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Apr 24, 2014)

Lucy Fur said:


> Nah mate, I aint upset with you, just think maybe you've missed the point that most of us on this particular thread at least, care very deeply, precisely because it is non league. Anyway have fun with the Kingston fans, there a cheerful bunch, win lose or draw!



pfft, if you cared that deeply, you'd be bang up for that pitch invasion I might have mentioned earlier


----------



## Lucy Fur (Apr 24, 2014)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> pfft, if you cared that deeply, you'd be bang up for that pitch invasion I might have mentioned earlier


 Anyway, hows "Fuckbook" working out you


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 24, 2014)

PinkBlueYas said:


> Apparently Fat White Family are recording a video at DHFC on Saturday for their England World Cup song


 
great stuff


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 24, 2014)

pettyboy said:


> A bit of afternoon reading for you. My friend James interviewed Gavin recently - here it is on our website:
> 
> http://www.thefalsenine.co.uk/2014/04/24/interview-gavin-rose-and-his-pink-and-blue-army/


 
that's a great article.  gavin really is the man.  i'm proud to support a team managed by such a righteous dude.


----------



## Balbi (Apr 24, 2014)

So this week DHFC have won, told IDS to shove it, supported striking workers and we're not even at matchday yet.

 Good lord.


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2014)

pettyboy said:


> A bit of afternoon reading for you. My friend James interviewed Gavin recently - here it is on our website:
> 
> http://www.thefalsenine.co.uk/2014/04/24/interview-gavin-rose-and-his-pink-and-blue-army/


That's a great interview. Great to see a manager saying things like this: 


> Our supporters at our level think it’s a bit different. Non-league football is usually quite direct. We’ve lost a few competitions to teams above us by trying to play football. They might have had a few more physical players than us and so been able to run a bit more, but we concede that because we want to enjoy ourselves. We want to win but we want the boys to express themselves, give everything they can. There’s a way to win and a way to lose, but when you boot it long and you don’t get any gratification out of it and you lose, what’s the point? If you’re going to lose then lose the way that you think you should play.”


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 24, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> What surprised me was that I read vornstyle76 was involved in this thorough "quiet" diplomacy. Now that can't be true?


I just picked up the phone and started screaming, "WANKSTAIN CUNT!!!" repeatedly...

In reality, it was simple. The consultant guy running things at the club for the new owners seems like a decent sort and was almost as horrified as me by it. Sorted very quickly. The "fan pressure" description is a bit grandiose. "Basic human decency" more accurate.


----------



## Balbi (Apr 24, 2014)

I thought fan pressure was a link to dry humping


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 24, 2014)

D.H.F.C.O.
D.H.F.C.O.
D.H.F.C.O.
D.H.F.C.O.
We is D - dry humping!
We is H - humping dry!


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 24, 2014)

sankara said:


> So.... those for critical mass tomorrow. We've got some questionable weather approaching. As long as it's dry-ish I'll be there but I think we should start a regular pink and blue presence over the summer.


 
You're waterproof!  Don't worry about a spot of rain.  Will attend over summer, when possible...


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 24, 2014)

I've gotta wait around for several hours after my nightshift to do the inventory with our thankfully nearly ex-landlord tomorrow morning, so will almost definitely not be awake in time for Critical Mass.


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 24, 2014)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> pfft, if you cared that deeply, you'd be bang up for that pitch invasion I might have mentioned earlier


 
You really don't get it do you?


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 24, 2014)

Pitch invasions are for normal football clubs*.  If appropriate, (i.e. we are out of play offs and no more games), then we could encourage a player invastion of the curva del car wash.  Perhaps send a couple of persuasive delegates onto the pitch to encourage the players to invade our end.  I was at a game when in Germany, when at the last game of the season one of the players grabbed the lead ultras microphone and started leading the fans.  Classic.

[* or for if we get promoted.]


----------



## Ron Merlin (Apr 24, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> It's down to individuals simply filming the game themselves on their cameras or phones. Nobody does it officially.



At Enfield The Cold End films quite a few games, and we usually get a bit of shaky-cam shot behind the goal by Muzzy. Here's his latest effort - a compilation. Watch from 51 seconds to see a rather impassioned manager on the drum, followed by a substituted centre forward. Who breaks it, the daft sod


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2014)

Ron Merlin said:


> At Enfield The Cold End films quite a few games, and we usually get a bit of shaky-cam shot behind the goal by Muzzy. Here's his latest effort - a compilation. Watch from 51 seconds to see a rather impassioned manager on the drum, followed by a substituted centre forward. Who breaks it, the daft sod


Certainly no shortage of camera wobble there.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 24, 2014)

*THE DULWICH HAMLET PROMOTION WILL NOT BE TELEVISED
THE DULWICH HAMLET PROMOTION WILL NOT BE TELEVISED
THE DULWICH HAMLET PROMOTION WILL NOT BE TELEVISED
THE DULWICH HAMLET PROMOTION WILL NOT BE TELEVISED
THE DULWICH HAMLET PROMOTION WILL NOT BE TELEVISED
THE DULWICH HAMLET PROMOTION WILL NOT BE TELEVISED
THE DULWICH HAMLET PROMOTION WILL NOT BE TELEVISED
THE DULWICH HAMLET PROMOTION WILL NOT BE TELEVISED


*


----------



## Scrooge (Apr 24, 2014)

A bit off-topic, but as this is a fundraiser for the club I thought I'd quickly plug the world cup predictor competition we are running.  For £5 you can make a series of predictions on how you think the world cup will pan out, with cash prizes for the most accurate.  Half of all entry money goes to the 12th Man scheme, which as a quick reminder made possible the signings of Tommy Kavanagh and Chico Ramos this season thanks to the donations of the fans.

The entry form is now available to download on the club site here, or you can pick up a copy at the 12th Man stand on Saturday.  The easiest way to enter is to return your form to us on matchday, but you can also enter by post (see bottom of form) or by e-mailing a scanned copy to dhfc12@hotmail.com.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Apr 24, 2014)

Oh, and good luck Saturday! Enfield are seemingly trying to snatch defeat/relegation from the jaws of victory/survival. We need a win at Cray. Or a point. Or ETU and W&F to not win. I shall be there, simultaneously watching the Vidiprinter thing and crapping myself.

Spare a thought for us, won't you? Cheers.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 24, 2014)

Ron Merlin said:


> Oh, and good luck Saturday! Enfield are seemingly trying to snatch defeat/relegation from the jaws of victory/survival. We need a win at Cray. Or a point. Or ETU and W&F to not win. I shall be there, simultaneously watching the Vidiprinter thing and crapping myself.
> 
> Spare a thought for us, won't you? Cheers.



Cray are properly shit. If you can't get a point there you deserve to go down.


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Apr 24, 2014)

Gavin Rose Interview.....

http://www.thefalsenine.co.uk/2014/04/24/interview-gavin-rose-and-his-pink-and-blue-army/


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 24, 2014)

Jimmy Reid - Upper Clyde Work In 1971

"And there will be no hooliganism, there will be no vandalism, there will be no bevvying because the world is watching us, and it is our responsibility to conduct ourselves with responsibility, and with dignity, and with maturity"

OK Jimmy missed out the bit about "and we wont have pitch invasion unless its spontaneous" - but all good working class discipline comrades 

ps (we got managed to negotiate an exemption on the bevvying bit from Central Party office)

Pink and Blue Army 

Comrades rest because we have a long march


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 25, 2014)

PartisanDulwich said:


> Jimmy Reid - Upper Clyde Work In 1971
> 
> "And there will be no hooliganism, there will be no vandalism, there will be no bevvying because the world is watching us, and it is our responsibility to conduct ourselves with responsibility, and with dignity, and with maturity"
> 
> ...


Trying to rest but I joined the Dulwich Dreamers last night. Honestly dreamt we beat K 3-1. They took the lead in the first ten minutes but Xavier Vidal half-volleyed a loose ball in off the post from 20 yards after an hour and then Erhun buried a pen five minutes later. Harry Ottoway got his shaggy bonce on the end of a Dean Lodge cross in injury time and the rabble (plus goat) lost it. A sea of pink and blue, blow-up and real animals, and Red Stripe.

Beautiful.


----------



## Balbi (Apr 25, 2014)

I can see us pulling 1,000 people in this weekend. I've got mates finally breaking their Dulwich Duck


----------



## Ron Merlin (Apr 25, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Cray are properly shit. If you can't get a point there you deserve to go down.



Can't disagree with that.


----------



## pettyboy (Apr 25, 2014)

Those playing for the Supporters Team tomorrow - what are your plans for getting to Feltham?


----------



## GTAT (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm another one coming out of the woodwork for tomorrow. Travelling up from Southampton for it! Could someone enlighten me on when the Happy Hour is in the bar these days? 2-3pm? Cheers!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 25, 2014)

GTAT said:


> I'm another one coming out of the woodwork for tomorrow. Travelling up from Southampton for it! Could someone enlighten me on when the Happy Hour is in the bar these days? 2-3pm? Cheers!


 
Yes 2-3 before the game and then for an hour or so afterwards (up to 6 I think).


----------



## Balbi (Apr 25, 2014)

pettyboy said:


> Those playing for the Supporters Team tomorrow - what are your plans for getting to Feltham?



From glorious Streatham Hill to Clapham Junction and then direct to Feltham.


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 25, 2014)

Balbi said:


> From glorious Streatham Hill to Clapham Junction and then direct to Feltham.


 
Where's the ground in Feltham?  I am considering coming down as 4th choice substitute (Shaun already has 14 players signed up apparently)....but also keen to get back to Peckham in good time.


----------



## Balbi (Apr 25, 2014)

10 mins from Feltham Station at the community college. I was hoping for the prized 4th choice sub spot


----------



## pettyboy (Apr 25, 2014)

Balbi said:


> From glorious Streatham Hill to Clapham Junction and then direct to Feltham.



There's a train from Clapham Junction to Feltham at 09.28 - I'll be aiming for that I think


----------



## Taper (Apr 25, 2014)

PinkBlueYas said:


> Apparently Fat White Family are recording a video at DHFC on Saturday for their England World Cup song


 

I will turn up with my roller skates and prepare to remove my pants.


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 25, 2014)

Scutta said:


> GREAT NEWS http://www.boycottworkfare.org/?p=3531
> 
> good work vornstyle76


I'll second that.  Reading that link it doesn't surprise me to see Seetec's dirty fingerprints all over the situation.  Seetec are absolute filth.  I friend of mine ended up being sectioned after a very nearly successful suicide attempt just before Christmas after those bastards sanctioned his benefits causing him to be evicted from his flat.

Seetec is a real cowboy outfit.  They employ incompetent and unprofessional staff who show no respect to vulnerable people whose lives have gone badly pear-shaped; they're basically processing long-term unemployed people on the cheap instead of these people getting proper support from Jobcentres.

Good for Hadley, taking note of Vornstyle's lobbying.  I suppose there will probably be a thread on the East Dulwich Forum now complaining about DHFC & Hadley denying work experiece to local unemployed people.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 25, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> Where's the ground in Feltham?  I am considering coming down as 4th choice substitute (Shaun already has 14 players signed up apparently)....but also keen to get back to Peckham in good time.


 No such thing as '4th placed substitute' in our Supporters Team. Everyone gets a fair run-out, at least half a game, unless they insist on less, regardless of age, ability, or how the game is poised.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks to vornstyle76 for writing this piece on Brixton Buzz. 
Workfare given the boot at Dulwich Hamlet FC after pressure by fans


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 25, 2014)

PinkBlueYas said:


> Apparently Fat White Family are recording a video at DHFC on Saturday for their England World Cup song


 http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwi...south-london-samba-beat-tomorrow-1208588.html


----------



## Balbi (Apr 25, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> No such thing as '4th placed substitute' in our Supporters Team. Everyone gets a fair run-out, at least half a game, unless they insist on less, regardless of age, ability, or how the game is poised.



Excellent, my dream of a shanked clearance sailing the length of the pitch into the top corner is on


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 25, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwi...south-london-samba-beat-tomorrow-1208588.html


 
Good luck to the guy but I'm not up for participating in a mass singalong for his England tune tbh.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2014)

I've no idea who this person is and I'm not entirely comfortable with being used as an extra for his video, which I know nothing about. And like fuck am I going to sing along to a tune about England.

Good luck to him and all that though.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 25, 2014)

"We stand together one an all-England will fight for the magic goal"

Doesn't really roll off the tongue does it? If you're going to shout at the top of your drunken voice you need a maximum of half a dozen words and a tune with a solid on-the-beat rhythm.

"It's comin *ome *it's comin *ome *it's comin, *foot*ball's comin *ome*" for example


----------



## Balbi (Apr 25, 2014)

World in Motion being the exception.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 25, 2014)

Have just thought - is a contingency plan for pre-game festivities a good idea? Potentially a washout and no cover at Brick...


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 25, 2014)

vicarofsibley said:


> Have just thought - is a contingency plan for pre-game festivities a good idea? Potentially a washout and no cover at Brick...


 
Stand inside I guess - they have room.


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 25, 2014)

vicarofsibley said:


> Have just thought - is a contingency plan for pre-game festivities a good idea? Potentially a washout and no cover at Brick...


 
They'll put the benches inside.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 25, 2014)

editor said:


> I've no idea who this person is and I'm not entirely comfortable with being used as an extra for his video, which I know nothing about. And like fuck am I going to sing along to a tune about England.
> 
> Good luck to him and all that though.


 
no-one's forcing anyone to sing along to anything. I got an approach from him, the link being he's a relative of Christian Burt. It's supposed to be an 'alternative' World Cup song, whatever that means. He's a member of our local community, and he's asked for help, it's some sort of artistic project, and to be honest, if doesn't fit into our generalised unofficial helping each other remit then what does? If you want more details then ask Christian...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 25, 2014)

editor said:


> I've no idea who this person is and I'm not entirely comfortable with being used as an extra for his video, which I know nothing about. And like fuck am I going to sing along to a tune about England.
> 
> Good luck to him and all that though.


 And I'm sure there are a lot of Hamlet fans who are not entirely comfortable with a plethora of politcal banners going up behind their goal, but they accept it...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 25, 2014)

vicarofsibley said:


> Have just thought - is a contingency plan for pre-game festivities a good idea? Potentially a washout and no cover at Brick...


 Try the indoors Dulwich Hamlet clubhouse, where money made helps the football budget...you have all summer to drink in local breweries...


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 25, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> They'll put the benches inside.


I'd be dangerous if I had a brain.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> no-one's forcing anyone to sing along to anything. I got an approach from him, the link being he's a relative of Christian Burt. It's supposed to be an 'alternative' World Cup song, whatever that means. He's a member of our local community, and he's asked for help, it's some sort of artistic project, and to be honest, if doesn't fit into our generalised unofficial helping each other remit then what does? If you want more details then ask Christian...


Surely you must understand how some people may not want their Hamlet celebrating euphoria being used as footage for a *completely unrelated project*?

I haven't got a problem moving out of the way at half time if he's filming then, but that webpage says he'll be filming the fans _during the game so _I'm likely to appear no matter what. I'm not keen on that.


----------



## Christian Burt (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi All
Patrick is a real dude, it's an interesting project and I reckon more will be revealed on the day. Could be some nice publicity for the club, could sell absolutely zero copies, but it's worth a go and he isn't the sort to impose on people, he went through all the correct channels.
I'm not a huge England fan either, but nothing will detract from the main event.


----------



## SDE (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm bang up for it. Let's show the world how amazing we are. Paint it pink n blue. Publicise the beauty that is Dulwich Hamlet FC. Loud and proud, forever and to whom ever may listen. And have some fun and bants in the process. That aside, I'd do (almost) anything to help and support the Burt family!


----------



## G Man (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm up for the world cup song only If I can shoe-horn in an improvised Barnesy style rap. Dulwich melon farmer, Hamlet farmer!

As for the supporters game, I'll no doubt be hauled off after the first own goal. I just hope my clearances at least approach the half-way line. 
At best I can be like Lee Cattermole on speed.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 25, 2014)

Like many of my generation it was the heartbreak of the 1990 World Cup semi-final that got me into football, so being in a world cup song is a bit of a guilty pleasured ambition of mine. An atrociously bollocks band I used to be in wrote a song for England _not_ qualifying for World Cups called, 'We're Not There'.


editor said:


> And like fuck am I going to sing along to a tune about England.


Time for a hastily created red and green 'FUCK THE ENGLISH' banner?


----------



## Balbi (Apr 25, 2014)

G Man said:


> I'm up for the world cup song only If I can shoe-horn in an improvised Barnesy style rap. Dulwich melon farmer, Hamlet farmer!
> 
> As for the supporters game, I'll no doubt be hauled off after the first own goal. I just hope my clearances at least approach the half-way line.
> At best I can be like Lee Cattermole on speed.



A speed ridden Cattermole and a cracked out Titus Bramble, we're going to make a pair


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 25, 2014)

editor said:


> Surely you must understand how some people may not want their Hamlet celebrating euphoria being used as footage for a *completely unrelated project*?
> 
> I haven't got a problem moving out of the way at half time if he's filming then, but that webpage says he'll be filming the fans _during the game so _I'm likely to appear no matter what. I'm not keen on that.


 I take your point, but how is this any different really from Hamlet films filming us and sharing the clips for the world to see on you Tube? Or, our photos being plastered all over,erm, urban community blogs, where they can be lifted for any purpose whatsoever by any Tom, Dick or Harrieta?


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 25, 2014)

Aren't the band the ones behind 'YUPPIES OUT!'? I therefore assume this England song will have a healthy dose of pisstake. Though maybe not enough to stop my left leg, testicle and hip getting pretty upset (quarter Welsh).


----------



## Balbi (Apr 25, 2014)

I fancy it for the experience


----------



## PinkBlueYas (Apr 25, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> Aren't the band the ones behind 'YUPPIES OUT!'? I therefore assume this England song will have a healthy dose of pisstake. Though maybe not enough to stop my left leg, testicle and hip getting pretty upset (quarter Welsh).



Yeah they organised a Thatcher dead party and various Yuppies out stuff among things, so they are pretty sound


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 25, 2014)

BBC weather SATURDAY
says rain all morning until 1pm (ish)
2-6 ok


----------



## Balbi (Apr 25, 2014)

Appeal to Dulwich Mishi G Man and any others. I can't get my solid metal rugby studs out of my boots, as I've lost the stud spanner for taking them out.

Anyone got a spare they can bring along?


----------



## G Man (Apr 25, 2014)

Nah sorry mate. I'm borrowing a pair of boots myself, provided that they fit. perhaps someone will have a stud spanner, if not a pair of boots?





PartisanDulwich said:


> BBC weather SATURDAY
> says rain all morning until 1pm (ish)
> 2-6 ok





Hopefully that will lead to a nice zippy surface for the afternoon but a mud bath for the supporters team.


----------



## Balbi (Apr 25, 2014)

No fear, there's a Sports Direct near the station. Will swoosh in and grab one on the way


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> Time for a hastily created red and green 'FUCK THE ENGLISH' banner?


I'd be quite happy to be filmed cheering on the Hamlet next to that banner.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 25, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I take your point, but how is this any different really from Hamlet films filming us and sharing the clips for the world to see on you Tube? Or, our photos being plastered all over,erm, urban community blogs, where they can be lifted for any purpose whatsoever by any Tom, Dick or Harrieta?


Yeah, but this is us being used as trendy edgy extras in his music video.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> Yeah, but this is us being used as trendy edgy extras in his music video.


And, in my case, for a team that represents just about everything I dislike about football.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Apr 25, 2014)

The England sing a long has been on the table for months now, friend of Burtys came down a long time ago, loved our atmosphere and spoke to a fair few of us about it, and at the time I think most were up for it. He's also been along a fair few times, so this isn't some opportunist taking advantage to be honest. It's just gonna be a bit of a laugh like.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Apr 25, 2014)

Tis a shit chorus tho! 


----------



## EDC (Apr 25, 2014)

Shitehawk could be relegated tomorrow, fingers crossed.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 25, 2014)

lads well up for tomorrow. Football good. Sinalongenglandsong good. Goats good. Ged good. Dance good. Going to be epic.

love you all love the hamlet peace love hail satan!!!!!!!!!!!!!

#playoffs #dhfc #justenjoyit


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 26, 2014)

Cannot be the last time we see Erhun play
so we must win


----------



## Balbi (Apr 26, 2014)

Game day. Game day. Game day.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 26, 2014)

omg omg omg omg omg IM so fucking pumped. Come on you pink n blues...


----------



## Balbi (Apr 26, 2014)

About to set off for darkest Feltham for a muddy trundle about a pitch. See you at Champion Hill.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 26, 2014)

right on a slighlty more sober note than my post last night...

god your a moany lot.

so *a hamlet fan* wants help with a project.... to use our atmosphere/ singing for a football song... Cant see how that's completely unrelated.. If u don't want to do the half time bit don't...but worrying about on camera...we are all on camera all the time anyway... Don't think i have ever really given my permission for my pic to be taken or to film n put it on you tube but its happened fortunately im vain enough to enjoy it.

the only slight issue i have is it will be quite a tense game and my attention will be on the pitch.... Shame it couldn't have been done earlier.

BUT this our last game (possibly) so stop moaning lets enjoy this TOGETHER. AND GET BEHIND THE TEAM mother fuckers DULWICH HAMLET mother fuckers!!!!!!

Worse things could happen. Just enjoy it. X


----------



## EDC (Apr 26, 2014)

I'll be around but guaranteed not to be in it even if I wanted too.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 26, 2014)

This could be your moment of glory, EDC! ;-)


----------



## Lucy Fur (Apr 26, 2014)

Where are we meeting pre game?


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 26, 2014)

Lucy Fur said:


> Where are we meeting pre game?



Few of us going to Brick brewery. I doubt the whole crowd will be though. Come.


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 26, 2014)

2.45 - toilet opposite stand. Be there rabble.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 26, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> 2.45 - toilet opposite stand. Be there rabble.


 good luck to those who go along the side, pre-match, but I realyl can't understand the point of it. All you do is expend energy and startthe 'sore throat' process earlier than usual. Save it all for the game, when the players NEED to hear us.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 26, 2014)

I reckon we can manage an extra few minutes tbh. The staff at the Fox might prefer it.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 26, 2014)

Right bring it on, and I am happy to be in the video due to being an attention whore.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 26, 2014)

He's the most exciting player I've seen at any level in recent years. 

It could be his last game today and we'll probably sell him at the end of the season. 

But nobody can take away our memories.

He will always be Dulwich Hamlet.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 26, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> It could be his last game today and we'll probably sell him at the end of the season.



Just to be pedantic, we can't sell him. As he's under 23 or whatever it is we get some compensation if he moves but the decision is up to him.


----------



## treefrog (Apr 26, 2014)

I don't think I'll manage to be awake for 2am for match updates


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 26, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Just to be pedantic, we can't sell him. As he's under 23 or whatever it is we get some compensation if he moves but the decision is up to him.


yes, I know, but thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 26, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> good luck to those who go along the side, pre-match, but I realyl can't understand the point of it. All you do is expend energy and startthe 'sore throat' process earlier than usual. Save it all for the game, when the players NEED to hear us.



Ok. Be there, unless you're a timid nouveau hipster... ;-)


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2014)

Crowd's already building up nicely.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 26, 2014)

Up the Hamlet. I'm a weakling, I made it to the flea market but i couldn't make it to the match. I'm following the match on Twitter and here. Come on you Hamlet!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 26, 2014)

That's a bummer right on the stroke of half time.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 26, 2014)

Huge crowd. Great atmosphere. "Gavin Rose's Pink And Blue Army" was kept up for what felt like quarter of an hour, well past the final whistle 

Away to Bognor then


----------



## EDC (Apr 26, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Huge crowd. Great atmosphere. "Gavin Rose's Pink And Blue Army" was kept up for what felt like quarter of an hour, well past the final whistle
> 
> Away to Bognor then



'fraid not, Dulwich Hamlet finished 6th and outside the play-off's.  What a fantastic season though and what magnificent supporters.  I don't think the lower leagues have ever seen anything like it.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 26, 2014)

Ah nuts. Either I read it wrong or a result was yet to come in.
Probably for the best though eh? BIt soon for the conference.


----------



## EDC (Apr 26, 2014)

More joviality from the East Dulwich Forum.  I am really starting to hate Otta, the London based Liverpool 'fan' coming out of the closet who loves himself so much he has all his photo albums on Flikr (a search for KEEF OTTA will bring them up).  He'll be getting a mouthful from me next season if he turns up.  


Hipsters
Posted by *harperama* Today, 03:28PM

Must haves - glasses, beard (men), big second hand overcoat, roll up skinny jeans, bright trainers / doc martens. 

Optional - silly haircut, hat, vintage camera around the neck, old mans jumper (both boys and girls) 

Never - straight leg jeans, short back and sides, hooded jumper, fleece. 

Discuss.
Options: Reply To This Message•Quote This Message
Otta Today, 03:44PM
Get yourself down to Dulwich Hamlet, there are a load of the annoying twats doing their best to ruin the matches.

*Re: Hipsters*
Posted by *brain_opera* Today, 05:33PM

Otta Wrote: 
------------------------------------------------------- 
> Get yourself down to Dulwich Hamlet, there are a 
> load of the annoying twats doing their best to 
> ruin the matches. 

You're wrong. I know who you're talking about. For a start, none of those people are rich, or even well off. They're not slumming it which is pretty much what hipster is, appropriation. If you don't like singing, don't go to a football match.


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2014)

Who cares what some clueless dickhead spouts on some quiet little forum?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 26, 2014)

The Erhun Mural worked out OK

Looks very 1970's


----------



## Scutta (Apr 26, 2014)

WHAT A CUNT


----------



## shifting gears (Apr 26, 2014)

Ah man... It was still a fantastic day out, and when the players and fans clapped each other off (oooer) you could tell that both sides really meant it.

It wasn't to be - we battered them second half, the ref was dire (yet again) , we just couldn't close it out.

But fuck it. It's still been a magnificent season and my heart swells thinking about it. I think I made 10 home games this season, which pales in comparison to a lot of you, but I enjoyed em all, win or lose.

Much love and utmost respect to the mighty, mighty DULWICH HAMLET!!!


----------



## EDC (Apr 26, 2014)

Which two clubs relegated from the Conference South/North are likely to end up in the Isthmian Premier next season?


----------



## Taper (Apr 26, 2014)

Well what to say. 

Elated really. What a superb performance against a very good side. This was Hamlet back to form,after four months off the boil. They should have won.

But I really don't give a shit, because winning, always winning, isn't the point of the Hamlet. We really have won the moral victory. Here's a club, down on its arse not so long ago; now resurgent, known throughout the land as a true original. And though it remains precariously founded, you sense that what underpins - the fans, the ethos, the team spirit - will preserve this grand old club, that most of us are new (ish) to, for generations to come. 

We love this club, real passionate love.


----------



## SDE (Apr 26, 2014)

Gutted, of course. But seriously delighted too.


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Apr 26, 2014)

EDC said:


> Which two clubs relegated from the Conference South/North are likely to end up in the Isthmian Premier next season?



I would say Tonbridge Angels and Hayes & Yeading if no one gets reprieved!!


----------



## Crispy (Apr 26, 2014)

I have lived all my 33 years without really caring about football, but now I can't wait for the next season. Can't wait. Moral victory indeed.


----------



## leanderman (Apr 26, 2014)

Crispy said:


> I have lived all my 33 years without really caring about football, but now I can't wait for the next season. Can't wait. Moral victory indeed.



I have lived longer, and cared for little else but football, until recently, when I stopped playing.

However I intend to watch DH next season.


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2014)

Suddenly, a vast, gaping and unwelcome hole appears in my Saturday afternoons.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 26, 2014)

A bit disappointing not to make it but a great day and a great performance overall this season. At the start of this season I felt like the Hamlet had become an important thing to me over the last season but this season that's really stepped up to another level. I really love it now and I've made new friends in a way I haven't for a few years. I'll be getting my season ticket next week and I look forward to seeing you all soon.


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2014)

Well, here's a Brixton band that could provide a source of new songs...



http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/04/you-sexy-thing-hot-chocolate-were-a-brixton-band/


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 26, 2014)

Just in case you forgot, this is what the Rabble looked like in 2007 (and well done to those loyal fans)

However, in the last few years.......

We have all done something incredible at Dulwich Hamlet FC
that is the manager, players, fans (old and new) and officials

We have all helped build a "community"

A community reaching out to schools, to emergency workers, to low paid workers, punks, anarchists, lefties, art students, musicians, song smiths, anti racists, anti fascists, gays, families and those that are just fed up with Modern football or corporate football robbery (and many more)

DHFC on and off the pitch has brought the joy of grassroots football back to so many

Its also a "safe environment" where racism and sexism will be challenged

And the result can be seen today

The Rabble on the Curva del Transpontine (part of a fantastic crowd of 1,400)

Who would have thought or dreamed it was possible

to quote a famous Chinese leader

"Rest, because we have a long march ahead of us"

Roll on 2014-2015 season


----------



## EDC (Apr 26, 2014)

Because of the wide flat bit in front of the terrace, photos never do the numbers justice, it was rammed and heaving today.

If only we had covered ends.


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2014)

Here's how the season ended. It was a fantastic season for Hamlet.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 26, 2014)

PartisanDulwich said:


> View attachment 52848
> 
> Just in case you forgot, this is what the Rabble looked like in 2007
> 
> ...



Yes, it's amazing really. Possibly unique. 

I recently came across this comment on a football blog from 2011. I'll leave it to you lot to work out who wrote it:



> I wrote a blog post about this very same match. It was my Hamlet virginity, or rather the sloppy loss of it, given I’ve recently moved into the area. I enjoyed, I very much did.
> 
> I like the idea of your blog: a facilitator for people to find a transpontine club, little or large. I guess your aim is to get people to attend football matches, simple. The one issue I’ve noticed, albeit anecdotally, is that whilst there is undoubtedly masses of potential support amongst huge swathes of disenchanted football fans, they tend to (rightly or wrongly) feel disheartened when they turn up at a local non-league club to find a skeletal skin-o’ya-teeth existence. They want big crowds AND “real” smell-the-lino’s-aftershave. Yes, they want their cake and to eat it, the buggers…
> 
> What I’m championing is the idea of getting as many people as possible within given localities to get behind one team. A team with potential, easily accessible and that certain “cool” vibe. It is, of course, an accident of history that this one club in London should be… Dulwich Hamlet.


----------



## girasol (Apr 27, 2014)

Photos: https://www.flickr.com/photos/plasmatika/sets/72157644385678123


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 27, 2014)

Writing this with tears streaming down my face. I love you guys. Can't believe the season is over. It's been an honour to either meet you or get to know you better.


Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I recently came across this comment on a football blog from 2011. I'll leave it to you lot to work out who wrote it:
> 
> 
> > I wrote a blog post about this very same match. It was my Hamlet virginity, or rather the sloppy loss of it, given I’ve recently moved into the area. I enjoyed, I very much did.
> ...


Ha ha, i recognise this style of writing... Seems rather prescient.

As for Otto on the East Dulwich Forum... is he claiming that singing at football matches is an example of hipsterdom ruining football matches?! *Singing*?!?!?!?! As Danny might say, _*I WILL BUSS YOU UP!!!*_


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 27, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> As for Otto on the East Dulwich Forum... is he claiming that singing at football matches is an example of hipsterdom ruining football matches?! *Singing*?!?!?!?! As Danny might say, _*I WILL BUSS YOU UP!!!*_



Please stop calling him Otto. He is "The Otta", and having a definitive article in your nickname is definitely hipster.


----------



## treefrog (Apr 27, 2014)

Seeing all my mates develop a love for the team and looking at the photos and reading the match reports has made me miss London more than I have in a long time, and has helped me realise that football doesn't need to be sectarianism and violence, or stupid expensive and detached. 

I'm actually quite sad the season's over, I've loved keeping up with it all

(I also realised the other day I am in posession of a pink and blue tattoo, clearly my distance fandom was foretold  )


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 27, 2014)

Yesterday's attendance was the highest in the league all season for anyone but Maidstone. Average attendances for the season were  667 (one too many ), up 35.85%. Which is fantastic but doesn't show the whole picture of increasing attendances over the season - hopefully it will carry on next year. There were quite a lot of people there for the first time yesterday and I'm sure most will be back.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 27, 2014)

Awesome game awesome day. Met some brilliant new friends over the last few months. What are we going to do with our Saturdays now?

Anyways, we are going to watch the posh footy at the Effra this afternoon at 4pm if anyone wants a hair of the dog Badgers


----------



## Lucy Fur (Apr 27, 2014)

Ain't no team like...


----------



## Fingers (Apr 27, 2014)

BTW best wishes to the Kingstonian fan who was ambulanced out at half time :-(


----------



## EDC (Apr 27, 2014)

Fingers said:


> BTW best wishes to the Kingstonian fan who was ambulanced out at half time :-(



I wasn't aware, what happened.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 27, 2014)

EDC said:


> I wasn't aware, what happened.



Not too sure, fella in his sixties had a turn and was whisked off to Kings College.  He was walking (aided) to the Ambulance so hopefully he was ok.


----------



## EDC (Apr 27, 2014)

Fingers said:


> Not too sure, fella in his sixties had a turn and was whisked off to Kings College.  He was walking (aided) to the Ambulance so hopefully he was ok.



Thanks, I hope he's OK too.  I hope Kingstonian don't go up though, I'll miss going to the the away match if they do.

What's the peoples choice on who'll go up in the play-off, maybe just to get an awkward away trip out of the way.  AFC Hornchurch for me.


----------



## EDC (Apr 27, 2014)

I had to laugh at this post on their forum, bearing in mind I had to wait all of half-time and beyond to get a cup of tea at their place!!  One lady serving the whole crowd.

Re: DHFC Attendance
Paul Morriss, yesterday at 22:25:08
User: Paul Morriss - profile
Views: 255

Well done mate on your attendances, but I'd suggest more bar staff or a bigger bar!! It was boring standing 5 people deep with 5 mins until KO!!


----------



## pettyboy (Apr 27, 2014)

So Peacehaven and VCD Athletic will be in our division next season. Anyone know which of the relegated Conference South sides would come down to the Ryman Premier?


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 27, 2014)

EDC said:


> Which two clubs relegated from the Conference South/North are likely to end up in the Isthmian Premier next season?


Definitely Tonbridge Angels.  Possibly Hayes & Yeading, but they may not go down as I believe Vauxhall Motors have resigned from Conference North and H&Y have a better playing record than Oxford City, who finished in the equivalent position in Conf N.  In which case the spare place in our division would be filled by someone shifting across from the Southern League, probably St Albans City if they don't go up in the play-offs, or maybe Hitchin Town.  Both those clubs were regular league opponents of the Hamlet up to the turn of the century.

(The Vauxhall Motors situation could also mean a reprieve from relegation for Wingate & Finchley.)


----------



## Effra Eyes (Apr 27, 2014)

Despite being a relatively new convert to Champion Hill, I spent most of my cousins wedding breakfast ,yesterday afternoon, surreptitiously checking my phone under the table. Gutted about the result, but, to be honest, more gutted I couldn't be among the Rabble one last time this season. Can't wait for next season, for me, this one has been short but very very sweet, and made me fall back in love with football again

Now, where can someone who didn't attend get their hands on a copy of Hamlet Historion to help pass the close season?


----------



## EDC (Apr 27, 2014)

Effra Eyes said:


> Now, where can someone who didn't attend get their hands on a copy of Hamlet Historion to help pass the close season?



I've posted the same request on the main forum.  There's a market out there guys, please help us.


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2014)

pettyboy said:


> So Peacehaven and VCD Athletic will be in our division next season. Anyone know which of the relegated Conference South sides would come down to the Ryman Premier?


Ooh, Peacehaven - another trip to the coast!


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 27, 2014)

Image editing - MORAL VICTORY etc.


----------



## EDC (Apr 27, 2014)

editor said:


> Ooh, Peacehaven - another trip to the coast!



The home of Peter & The Test Tube Babies !


----------



## Balbi (Apr 27, 2014)

And onto the World Cup! 



Honduras, one of the participants in the Football War


----------



## Scrooge (Apr 27, 2014)

EDC said:


> I had to laugh at this post on their forum, bearing in mind I had to wait all of half-time and beyond to get a cup of tea at their place!!  One lady serving the whole crowd.
> 
> Re: DHFC Attendance
> Paul Morriss, yesterday at 22:25:08
> ...



For future games with crowds that big, I've a feeling the "12th man bar" could become a regular feature.  Shaun's half-time trip to Sainsbury's went down very well, and all profits went into the bucket!!


----------



## Yorick (Apr 27, 2014)

Incredible game yesterday and what a brilliant season. Obviously gutted to miss out on the play-offs but great to end on such a good performance and with such a big crowd. We've shown we can play well against anyone in this league and with such a young and talented squad I can see us doing very well again. When Dulwich are on form (which we saw at times yesterday) the football is really something else. I don't think I've ever seen a non-league team play quite like it.

Or, indeed, known any club quite like Hamlet.


----------



## Yorick (Apr 27, 2014)

And top marks to whoever made the Erhun mural!


----------



## cambelt (Apr 27, 2014)

Yesterday was absolutely brilliant and, on reflection, arguably the best way to close the season. Sometimes a really good moral victory is a very fitting end, especially in front of that kind of crowd. What we all need to do is to keep encouraging people to come to Champion Hill because, like me, they will get hooked. I had two Premiership club season ticket holders with me yesterday and they absolutely loved it...... "You can really take a drink outside?"; "There's no segregation? "; "kids can just run around?"; "£2.50 a pint!". Both bought scarves.


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2014)

Fucking great day out, that was.


----------



## Yorick (Apr 27, 2014)

editor said:


> View attachment 52889



What a picture. Lovely to get both fan and player celebration in one. 

And if you squint, you can see me walking down the steps from the bar, arms aloft, pint in hand. Perfect timing.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Apr 27, 2014)

Yeh OK we didnt make the play offs, but umm, I don't see Wealdstone, Kingstonian or Lowestoft with the mothafuckin' Isthmian Charity Shield?

That's right guys and dolls: we're champions for the second season running!

PINK ARMY!


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Apr 27, 2014)

No, hold on. Seriously. We _actually_ are.


----------



## darryl (Apr 27, 2014)

Tricky Skills said:


> Image editing - MORAL VICTORY etc.



And without the good Tricky Skills, I wouldn't be yet another Dulwich Hamlet convert... 

I've been going to Charlton for 15 years, slowly getting bored and irritated with it all, but sticking with it out of habit and thinking "oh, it'll get better". But the handful of Dulwich matches I've been to this season have made me rediscover why football's great. It's just FUN - I can cycle to the ground, take my bike in the ground, watch the game with a beer if I like, have a laugh, walk around the pitch, chat and watch some bloody entertaining football. Nobody giving it the big'un, everyone on the same side, everyone having fun. It's just so bloody simple. 

The Wealdstone away game sealed it for me - terrific match, terrific time, terrific people. 

I'm not renewing my Charlton season ticket this summer - I need a rest from all that. I'm going to come to Dulwich some more instead, and do a few Oyster card away days. And I think next season starts on my birthday...


----------



## darryl (Apr 27, 2014)

EDC said:


> I've posted the same request on the main forum.  There's a market out there guys, please help us.


I couldn't make it either - would love to get my hands on a copy too.


----------



## EDC (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm not sure if the content in the magazine is the same as on the Hamlet Historian website, either way they're both really good read but I would like a copy.


----------



## EDC (Apr 27, 2014)

darryl said:


> And without the good Tricky Skills, I wouldn't be yet another Dulwich Hamlet convert...
> 
> I've been going to Charlton for 15 years, slowly getting bored and irritated with it all, but sticking with it out of habit and thinking "oh, it'll get better". But the handful of Dulwich matches I've been to this season have made me rediscover why football's great. It's just FUN - I can cycle to the ground, take my bike in the ground, watch the game with a beer if I like, have a laugh, walk around the pitch, chat and watch some bloody entertaining football. Nobody giving it the big'un, everyone on the same side, everyone having fun. It's just so bloody simple.
> 
> ...



Join the club!!


----------



## EDC (Apr 27, 2014)

For once I'm going to praise the East Dulwich Forum as a member jonsuissy to give him credit has posted a couple of pics with some great views of the old ground.

http://www.eastdulwichforum.co.uk/forum/read.php?5,661490,page=11

I've a few I took back in the late 80's knocking around somewhere, if I can find them I'll post them here.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 27, 2014)

A few words and some pics from Saturday.

Still a little emotionally drained...


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2014)

Here's some more photos from the game. 































More: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/04/...1-draw-with-kingstonian-ends-play-off-dreams/


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 28, 2014)

"I can only liken it to wanking after a massive noseful of amphetamines: you’re all fired up and ready to burst into ecstasy but you Just. Can’t. Release. The. Tension."

Honest reporting.


----------



## EDC (Apr 28, 2014)

twistedAM said:


> "I can only liken it to wanking after a massive noseful of amphetamines: you’re all fired up and ready to burst into ecstasy but you Just. Can’t. Release. The. Tension."
> 
> Honest reporting.



I'd love to read that in a Sunday broadsheet Premier League match report!!


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 28, 2014)

editor said:


> Here's some more photos from the game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Another great article. Thanks for posting all season. I've really enjoyed them. 

What a fantastic bunch of people you all are! Only 60ish more sleeps to pre-season.


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 28, 2014)

Another Pitchley LP classic...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2014)

Fingers said:


> Anyways, we are going to watch the posh footy at the Effra this afternoon at 4pm if anyone wants a hair of the dog Badgers



Was too skint and in mourning after the LFC game


----------



## all to nah (Apr 28, 2014)

Saturday was my fourth time to Champion Hill - and it was another unforgettable day out! Thanks to all of you, I met again. And thanks to all of you, I met for the first time. I loved all the conversations, the Brick Brewery (and singing songs I couldn't sing in germany  )!

I promised to bring the new Altona-Dulwich-flag to the Adolf-Jäger-Kampfbahn and can demonstrate that I did so for our home match against VfL Pinneberg (4-2, Att: 513):


----------



## sankara (Apr 28, 2014)

This was my first full season as a Hamlet fan and OH MY DAYS, has it been fucking awesome.

I don't really have much to say that hasn't been said already about the season as a whole but I have a few personal highlights:

Home v T****** and M****** - My first Transpontine derby. We won.

Away v Wingate and Finchley - It was my first away game and the first time I really started chatting to people that I didn't know already at the game. It was also Tom's birthday and he insisted that he started all of the songs. Ellis Green was returning from his first long injury of the season, the sense of excitement at getting to sing the Ellis Green song when he came off the bench was one of those feelings that you wish you could take to every game. He also put the ball in for the winning goal. Lovely little ground, I hope they do get a reprieve and stay up.

Home v Maidstone - There seems, for the most part, to be a lot of good will between our fans and their's. Superb atmosphere and two well taken goals from Clunis and Walker.

Away v Lowestoft - Shit game, shit weather, longest journey of the season, shortest day of the year. There were about 15 of us, no one could be arsed to sing as it was so cold, windy and wet. It was miserable. However, this was the moment I realised I was a Hamlet supporter.

Away v Carshalton - To be honest, this was more about The Hope which we had a few drinks in prior to the game but we also thrashed a terrible side and came back drunk and happy. Jordan Clarke, he takes the train....

Away v Wealdstone - I don't need to tell you why this was so good.

Home v Kingstonian - What a way to end a season, not with the result that we wanted but there was all the tension that you want out of the last game. Fantastic turnout and confirmation that we are the best fans ever. Got to meet the two lads over from Altona. I got to meet a load of the players that I had previously not met in the bar after the game. I chatted with Kevin James who gushed over our support over the season and asked that we keep up the good work.

Special mentions go to the trips to Enfield, Kingstonian, East Thurrock, Billericay and Hampton and Richmond. I wasn't at Margate and am still disappointed with myself for not trying harder to get there.


----------



## Christian Burt (Apr 28, 2014)

An amazing season in so many ways. Champion Hill is an absolute fantastic place to be on a Saturday.

Would seem that was Erhun's final match for the pink and blues. I'm already dreaming of his return as 35 year old veteran still pulling the strings from midfield. An absolute legend of a player, not enough superlatives are available for this wonderful footballer.


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2014)

Some excellent photos here:
http://www.phcimages.com/photos/Dulwich-Hamlet-v-Kingstonian-Ryman-Isthmian-Premier-League-729


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 28, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> So many games in coming days in the Isthmian leagues... but no Dulwich :-(
> 
> I'm going to cheer on Guernsey away at Redhill on Tuesday? In preparation of their likely play off game v Leatherhead... Anyone else fancying going?


 
Courtesy of a 6-point deduction the Leatherhead v Guernsey play-off is ON tomorrow evening.  Champion_hill and I had a great time with the Guernsey fans a few weeks back, and they are keen for us to come again.  They are even going to borrow some shirts from the team to share with any Hamlet fans that come down.  I will certainly maintain a smattering of pink and blue however!

I'll be cheering on Guernsey more than being anti-Leatherhead, as I think Guernsey away next season would be a legendary away trip and a great Autumn/Winter/Spring holiday!  I am tempted, however, to make a "Caution - fragile walls" banner...

Sadly, we all have a vacant Wednesday evening now, so why not make up for it and take in this game tomorrow?


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2014)

I *really* want Guernsey to go up.


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 28, 2014)

all to nah said:


> (and singing songs I couldn't sing in germany  )!


 
I presume you mean the uber alles song from the Dead Kennedys?  How do you feel about that?  I like it personally, but I am not that comfortable with possible misinterpretations.  I tell myself that nobody could possibly take it the wrong way given all the other flags...but I still have slight misgiving about it.


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 28, 2014)

editor said:


> I *really* want Guernsey to go up.


 
Their fans are not naturally the noisiest, so come and give them a hand tomorrow!


----------



## Champion_hill (Apr 28, 2014)

I woke up this morning singing Dulwich songs again, think I have recovered from the disappointment of Saturday by renewing my season ticket. I didn't particularly care for promotion but I was gutted not to have another 1 or 2 opportunities to celebrate how fucking great we all are with strangers and friends alike.

It was great to meet the Altona fans. The fact that they so effortlessly appeared at home and brought English versions of their fanzine to hand out, tells me that our clubs must have so much in common. I may not make it this year, but I will make it to a game at some point.

Someone had a chat with Matthieu Boyer after the game. He currently works part time in a large café chain and can't find more fulltime work. He has loved this season but the financial reality means that unless he finds a new job, he will likely have to move back to France. If anyone comes across any need for French teaching etc, then lets put him in touch. A really nice bloke and if this keeps up all of our player specific songs will be useless.

Me and Dunc went to Guernsey a couple of weeks back. A really friendly bunch, we will be going on Tuesday not only because Leatherhead are scum but because we want a holiday in Guernsey next year. If anyone else fancies it then let us know.

This has probably been my favourite season since I started at Dulwich, maybe not on the pitch but what has happened off it. In the last few months I have met new people at every game. The crowds grow but as they do, it seems that those it attracts are all like minded, friendly people. You know that no matter what the score or whether few people can't make it, you are going to end up having a great day out.

We will no doubt lose players again this summer, with Gavin here though the next generation will step up to replace them. All but Erhun, who realistically we should all just be honoured to have seen him play at this level.

Roll on pre-season, trips to bizarre-tiny grounds, Junior Kadi filling in as ref, getting pissed in the sun, Phil Wilson pretending that he has forgotten the rules over the summer before a spectacular return to form as the season starts. Its going to be fucking great.

PS Otto, Steve - eat shit you stone faced fuckers.


----------



## pettyboy (Apr 28, 2014)

sankara said:


> This was my first full season as a Hamlet fan and OH MY DAYS, has it been fucking awesome.
> 
> Special mentions go to the trips to Enfield, Kingstonian, East Thurrock, Billericay and Hampton and Richmond. I wasn't at Margate and am still disappointed with myself for not trying harder to get there.



No love for Canvey Island away?


----------



## Ron Merlin (Apr 28, 2014)

Commiserations Dulwich. You've had a hell of a season. I'm kind of glad you're not going up as that means I can come to Champion Hill next season. With Enfield! Yes, we're staying up, though we did our best to make a balls of it. Saturday was exhausting for us at Cray, truly draining. You can see our relief on The Cold End's short highlights package here. The manager's got the drum again, the silly sod! 



Can't wait for next season now. "This year we're staying up, next year we're going up..." etc


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2014)

Nice comment from the Charlton forum about Hamlet. Sums up how I feel about Cardiff. 


> Good to see people enjoying themselves at the football. You see, it is possible.
> 
> I took my little un to a game there a couple of weeks ago. Great fun. Not sure I can persuade him that it's better to got to The Valley where you have to sit still, listen to the crowd moan and watch sterile football in the hope that we can make it to the Premier League, a competition which we also hate.
> 
> ...


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 28, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> I presume you mean the uber alles song from the Dead Kennedys?  How do you feel about that?  I like it personally, but I am not that comfortable with possible misinterpretations.  I tell myself that nobody could possibly take it the wrong way given all the other flags...but I still have slight misgiving about it.



This sounds harsh written down, but any discomfort over the words uber alles seems like lazy thinking.  I assume you weren't offended by the song by the Dead Kennedys, if you were then all the lyrics have been stripped out of it, except Uber Alles and these are not offensive in themselves.

On a political note, I don't think any part of the German anthem should have been banned, it certainly hasn't eradicated the far right in Germany.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 28, 2014)

pettyboy said:


> No love for Canvey Island away?



ENFIELD AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

To be fair every time I have left the house wearing my Hamlet scarf I knew that it will be another highlight.

I didnt think anything was going to top last year.... but some how I feel we have...i have met some amazing people this year and got to know a lot more people a lot better...... 

was absolutely gutted with the result but in the end I dont think it mattered the unity between the players, fans, nouveaux and old is special and I cant wait til pre season to see everyone behind the goal again....

im looking forward to continuing to share this experience with all of you next season. love you, love it, love dhfc!


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 28, 2014)

http://www.101greatgoals.com/blog/b...bernabeu-after-1-0-loss-to-real-madrid-video/

Bayern fans trying to outdo the Billericay post-match hoe-down.

Almost.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 28, 2014)

Oh yeah great to see the Altona lads again. Already told the missus another trip to Hamburg is a must. Maybe October time.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 28, 2014)

Champion_hill said:


> Someone had a chat with Matthieu Boyer after the game. He currently works part time in a large café chain and can't find more fulltime work. He has loved this season but the financial reality means that unless he finds a new job, he will likely have to move back to France. If anyone comes across any need for French teaching etc, then lets put him in touch. A really nice bloke and if this keeps up all of our player specific songs will be useless.


 
That would be a real shame. We all knew Erhun was going, and we can't expect to keep players if they get good offers from pro clubs but to lose someone for other employment reasons is a bit gutting.

Boyer! Boyer!
Employ Matthieu Boyer!
When they attack he's conscientious and efficient, and shows good attention to detail!
He's Mattieu Boyer!


----------



## sankara (Apr 28, 2014)

pettyboy said:


> No love for Canvey Island away?


I have love for every Dulwich match I've ever been to.


----------



## sankara (Apr 28, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> That would be a real shame. We all knew Erhun was going, and we can't expect to keep players if they get good offers from pro clubs but to lose someone for other employment reasons is a bit gutting.


I thought he'd been working for Lyon as a brand ambassador in the UK. How wrong I was.


----------



## all to nah (Apr 28, 2014)

Champion_hill said:


> It was great to meet the Altona fans. The fact that they so effortlessly appeared at home and brought English versions of their fanzine to hand out, tells me that our clubs must have so much in common. I may not make it this year, but I will make it to a game at some point.





Scutta said:


> Oh yeah great to see the Altona lads again. Already told the missus another trip to Hamburg is a must. Maybe October time.



You're very welcome in Altona - in fact these season a couple of DHFC-supporters had been over for our matches. Just write me a mail for further tipps, when you've decided to come over!


----------



## magneze (Apr 28, 2014)

Amazing season. Wealdstone away and this last Saturday were the highlights for me. Roll on next season!


----------



## all to nah (Apr 28, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> I presume you mean the uber alles song from the Dead Kennedys?  How do you feel about that?  I like it personally, but I am not that comfortable with possible misinterpretations.  I tell myself that nobody could possibly take it the wrong way given all the other flags...but I still have slight misgiving about it.





B.I.G said:


> This sounds harsh written down, but any discomfort over the words uber alles seems like lazy thinking.  I assume you weren't offended by the song by the Dead Kennedys, if you were then all the lyrics have been stripped out of it, except Uber Alles and these are not offensive in themselves.
> On a political note, I don't think any part of the German anthem should have been banned, it certainly hasn't eradicated the far right in Germany.



First of all: there haven't been banned any part of this song in germany by law - the first and second verse are just not used during official occasions anymore, because a lot of older people associate the first one with the Horst-Wessel-Lied. Between 1933 and 1945 these two anthems were sung together without a break between them.

In my opinion your song is great and I really looked forward to sing it with you. But there're very few people in germany who associate the the words "über alles" with the California-song (which I do like as well). Our clubs colours are black, white and red and if we walk through other districts or towns a lot of pedestrians think we're a kind of fascist punks. This song could be a bit too much for the german sense of humour...


----------



## SDE (Apr 28, 2014)

Great vid highlights, Ron Merlin! Looks like a cracking atmos and celebration. 

Not surprised to read such comments from the Charlton forum. I've had a bit of a soft spot for them since living in London but the last time we went (about 3 years ago) the anger and vitriol spewing forth from all around me was unbelievable. And they were comfortably winning the game! Bizarre. It was a pivotal moment that further turned me off the upper echelons. 

Talking of which... me and the missus had a post-season debrief in the merry pubs of Camberwell last night and, a few Sagres and a plate of curry 'n' chips later, we finally concluded and just about agreed that... on the pitch, the previous season offered more joy (Danny Carr, bashing almost every side we came up against within the first half hour, a bucketload of sensational goals and winning the title on the last day of the season is all pretty hard to beat) but this season definitely wins for off the pitch shenanigans. It's not just the growing volume of fans but that so many are so wonderfully friendly and, crucially, in it for real - there home and away, obsessively posting reports and pictures after every game, painting the champion hill landscape pink and blue, spreading the word, and bringing the noise, whatever the weather. For me, the last away game, at Hampton and Richmond was a season highlight. It felt like the whole DH family were beautifully 'together', as one, especially up in the stand in the second half - no thoughts of dinosaur or new-veau, everyone simply belting it out and bouncing like bunnies in unison. And the team clearly vibed off it. An incredible day out. And the best feeling of all is that, fingers crossed, we have many more to come.


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2014)

SDE said:


> It's not just the growing volume of fans but that so many are so wonderfully friendly and, crucially, in it for real - there home and away, obsessively posting reports and pictures after every game....


Me? Obsessive?


----------



## SDE (Apr 28, 2014)

In a most marvellous way, of course!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 28, 2014)

I really should write down my thoughts on the season, but haven't got the time to do so at this very moment, stuck at work in my break, as some of you may have noticed I can witter on a bit... ;-)

In the meantime, if anyone wants a free football fix tonight, the Reserves are at home to Hayes & Yeading United, kick off 7.45pm, and it's FREE ADMISSION accroding to the post on the official website!

Why not pop along and see if you can spot any Hamlet stars of the future...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 28, 2014)

editor said:


> Me? Obsessive?


 I don't think he's obsessive...more of a 'hits whore'! ;-)


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 28, 2014)

all to nah said:


> You're very welcome in Altona - in fact these season a couple of DHFC-supporters had been over for our matches. Just write me a mail for further tipps, when you've decided to come over!


 Here's hoping you win the appeal and then the replayed Hamburg Cup semi-final then! ;-)
It's a honour to have any Altona fans standing on our terraces...
Sorry we didn't get any decent time to chat, but I'm sure you didn't want to be bored with me! ;-)


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I don't think he's obsessive...more of a 'hits whore'! ;-)


There's a lot easier way to rack up hits than spending bloody hours taking photos, sorting them out at home later, editing and processing them, and then adding them to the site!


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 28, 2014)

all to nah said:


> First of all: there haven't been banned any part of this song in germany by law - the first and second verse are just not used during official occasions anymore, because a lot of older people associate the first one with the Horst-Wessel-Lied. Between 1933 and 1945 these two anthems were sung together without a break between them.
> 
> In my opinion your song is great and I really looked forward to sing it with you. But there're very few people in germany who associate the the words "über alles" with the California-song (which I do like as well). Our clubs colours are black, white and red and if we walk through other districts or towns a lot of pedestrians think we're a kind of fascist punks. This song could be a bit too much for the german sense of humour...



 Good to know. Cheers.


----------



## all to nah (Apr 28, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Here's hoping you win the appeal and then the replayed Hamburg Cup semi-final then! ;-)
> It's a honour to have any Altona fans standing on our terraces...
> Sorry we didn't get any decent time to chat, but I'm sure you didn't want to be bored with me! ;-)



We had the nice chat on friday night - and I'm looking forward to continue this in the end of may!


----------



## all to nah (Apr 28, 2014)

Effra Eyes said:


> Now, where can someone who didn't attend get their hands on a copy of Hamlet Historion to help pass the close season?





EDC said:


> I've posted the same request on the main forum.  There's a market out there guys, please help us.



I've got a spare copy and would swap it against (?! - sorry, my English...) a copy of yesterdays programme, which I missed to buy.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 28, 2014)

all to nah said:


> I've got a spare copy and would swap it against (?! - sorry, my English...) a copy of yesterdays programme, which I missed to buy.


 More copies of the Hamlet Historian will be on sale at the presentation night, which is free to attend, in the bar on Saturday 10th May, more details to follow.

Jan, I will bring you a programme from Saturday, when I pop over to watch your tournament.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 28, 2014)

editor said:


> There's a lot easier way to rack up hits than spending bloody hours taking photos, sorting them out at home later, editing and processing them, and then adding them to the site!


 That is true, hence the wanky winky thing! ;-)


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> That is true, hence the wanky winky thing! ;-)


You keep your winky wanky thing away from me!


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 28, 2014)

So is someone going to pull together Rabble highlights of the DHFC year as chosen by Urban75 

As stated happy to colour photocopy x100 copies


----------



## Fingers (Apr 28, 2014)

Some great photos of Clapton FC vs Romania  https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...718.1073741853.293623664104608&type=1&theater


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Apr 28, 2014)

all to nah said:


> You're very welcome in Altona - in fact these season a couple of DHFC-supporters had been over for our matches. Just write me a mail for further tipps, when you've decided to come over!



Everyone should try to visit Altona, I went in March, brilliant place and they won 4-1 as well


----------



## the 12th man (Apr 28, 2014)

Supporters team have pre entered the Altona tournament in May 2015. All are welcome even if you dont want to play!


----------



## Scutta (Apr 29, 2014)

the 12th man said:


> Supporters team have pre entered the Altona tournament in May 2015. All are welcome even if you dont want to play!


football, Hamburg, May - I'm in! what say you poptyping


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 29, 2014)

I could write pages of highlights. A rambling list of thousands. Might try some categories.

Best Home Game: Maidstone, probably
Best Away Game: Enfield
Best Goal: Erhun at Hemel
Best Victory: Moral
Best Flag: PartisanDulwich's blue and pink double
Best Banner: The Wank-Bunker Cooperative's 'History is the judge...'
Best Comeback: away at Margate in the league
Opposition Owner Who Sounded Most Like An Android: away at Margate in the league
Latest Kick-off: away at Margate in the league
Best Pre-Match Reasonably Priced Real Ale Pub Fifteen Minutes From The Ground: away at Margate in the league
Most Closed Art Galleries: away at Margate in the league


----------



## Joe K (Apr 29, 2014)

Really tempted to write my 'top 10 Erhun goals ever' post now, but will just respond to Vornstyle's post and add a few categories of my own:

BHG - Maidstone for euphoria, but I hold a soft spot for our balmy-evening battering of Cray early in the season.
BAG - Between Enfield and Margate away in the league, and Margate away in the cup. 
Best Goal - Erhun at Hemel.
Best Goal After Erhun at Hemel - Erhun at home to East Thurrock.
Best Goal After Erhun's Goals - Either Nyren at Maidstone, Vidal at Enfield or that tiki-taka Kevin James one at home to Lewes.
Best Victory - Margate away in the league.
Best Flag - I like the Tuscany one.
Best Banner - Soul Taxi, for reasonably selfish reasons. 
Best Comeback - Margate away in the league.
OOWSMLAA - Margate away in the league.
Opposition Owner Who Looked Most Like A Cross Between Ian Botham And Pat Mustard Out Of Father Ted - Hemel away.
Latest Kick-off - Margate away in the league.
Closest Dulwich Came To Getting Me Sacked This Season - Margate away in the league.
BPMRPRAPFMFTG - Margate away in the league, although 'fifteen minutes' is only true if you run, climb over a load of walls and then short-cut through a leisure centre.
Most Closed Art Galleries - Confusing, because the Turner Contemporary itself wasn't actually closed, only one of the galleries inside it. 
Best Possible Wife Swapping Sweet Shop Owners Who Seemed Like Characters From A Mid-Period Blur Song - Margate away in the league.
Best Toby Carvery I Almost Went Into And Then Decided Not To, Disgusted - Hemel away. 
On-Pitch Moment Of The Season - Daly's DDCM at Enfield.
Off-Pitch Moment Of The Season - 'My mum only lets me watch sequels'.
Contrarian's Player Of The Season - Kevin James.
Moment You Realised We Wouldn't Get Promoted - Kingstonian away. You could just sense things weren't rolling our way.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 29, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> I could write pages of highlights. A rambling list of thousands. Might try some categories.
> 
> Best Home Game: Maidstone, probably
> Best Away Game: Enfield
> ...





Joe K said:


> Really tempted to write my 'top 10 Erhun goals ever' post now, but will just respond to Vornstyle's post and add a few categories of my own:
> 
> BHG - Maidstone for euphoria, but I hold a soft spot for our balmy-evening battering of Cray early in the season.
> BAG - Between Enfield and Margate away in the league, and Margate away in the cup.
> ...





lucky we didnt get promoted then.... as Margate seems a must next year


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2014)

We stayed over night in Margate and had a splendid time. Love the place and what a game that was!


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 29, 2014)

I think their new android owner with his wealth and jawdropping "the town could sustain a league club" claims means Margate will be one of the teams to beat.


----------



## Joe K (Apr 29, 2014)

I think Margate have one of the top five places sewn up already, although I suspect they'll win it outright, then get to the Conference before crashing and burning for the usual reasons. So: one play-off place lost to financial doping already. Any others? Well, I don't see how Peacehaven & Telscombe (combined population: less than the five-flat block I live in) have won the D1S with more than 100 points this season unless they've got silly money behind them, and I think VCD from the D1N also look a bit suspicious, although they might hit a ceiling like Thamesmead did this year.

Other teams I expect to be a force: whoever out of Ks, Bognor, Honrchurch and Lowestoft don't go up, Lewes, Hampton and Richmond, Guernsey (if they come up), Hayes if they get into their new ground. I think it's going to be a really tough league next year.


----------



## pettyboy (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi urbanites, I was wondering if I could ask a favour. As I mentioned to some of you on Saturday, I've started writing a blog about Erhun to go on my football website (the one which had the Gavin interview).

I'd like to have a list of the best Erhun moments of his time at Dulwich. Would any of you be interested in sending me some? Wouldn't have to be too long (around 150 words) and I'll put it together with some of editor's lovely pictures and Youtube videos. They wouldn't all have to be goals, it could be any moment of skill or sheer Turkish brilliance - whatever you like. I thought it could be a nice way to say 'Thank you' and also inform fans of his new club about what they have in store.

Sorry if this is treading on your toes a little Joe K, I'm sure they'll be a fair bit of overlap!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 29, 2014)

pettyboy said:


> Hi urbanites, I was wondering if I could ask a favour. As I mentioned to some of you on Saturday, I've started writing a blog about Erhun to go on my football website (the one which had the Gavin interview).
> 
> I'd like to have a list of the best Erhun moments of his time at Dulwich. Would any of you be interested in sending me some? Wouldn't have to be too long (around 150 words) and I'll put it together with some of editor's lovely pictures and Youtube videos. They wouldn't all have to be goals, it could be any moment of skill or sheer Turkish brilliance - whatever you like. I thought it could be a nice way to say 'Thank you' and also inform fans of his new club about what they have in store.
> 
> Sorry if this is treading on your toes a little Joe K, I'm sure they'll be a fair bit of overlap!


 
That lovely little flick that Brixton Hatter put on this thread a while ago would be perfect.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 29, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> The inevitable gif..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Here's the gif.


----------



## pettyboy (Apr 29, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Here's the gif.



Yes - this is exactly the sort of thing we're after!

If anyone is interested and has a spare 15 mins to bash out some words, I'd be grateful.


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2014)

I'd love to post a 'best of' season thing on Brixton Buzz too, but I'm still suffering post-season blues.


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 29, 2014)

Fantastic season.  Felt as good as last, even though we didn't actually win anything, due to being back in the Premier Division.  Better opposition, very few really easy wins, but still almost as many wins.  The amazing thing was the way the crowd numbers seemed to keep growing through the second half of the season as our form dipped, especially the numbers travelling away.  Well over 100 at all the Saturday away games in the final couple of months.

I persuaded a fiend to come along on Saturday and he also roped in his brohter, who was staying with him for the weekend.  They're Kilmarnock supporters and they loved it!


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 29, 2014)

Pink Panther said:


> Fantastic season.  Felt as good as last, even though we didn't actually win anything, due to being back in the Premier Division.  Better opposition, very few really easy wins, but still almost as many wins.  The amazing thing was the way the crowd numbers seemed to keep growing through the second half of the season as our form dipped, especially the numbers travelling away.  Well over 100 at all the Saturday away games in the final couple of months.
> 
> I persuaded a fiend to come along on Saturday and he also roped in his brohter, who was staying with him for the weekend.  They're Kilmarnock supporters and they loved it!


My first game was the 4-2 at home to Harrow B - got totally drenched when the sky turned black and the heavens opened in the second half. Have been to 7 games since, two away including the post-game interpretive dance and percussion workshop at Billericay and the lovely trip to the strange world of greenery, Porsches and low-flying aircraft on Easter Monday at Hampton. No matter the result, it's been more fun than I could have imagined. I'm happy to have met those who I have, and look forward to meeting more of you over the summer/next season and beyond! 

Anyone know final numbers for tonight's game at Leatherhead?


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 29, 2014)

vicarofsibley said:


> Anyone know final numbers for tonight's game at Leatherhead?


 
I'm aware of five so far.  You, me, Champion_hill , Dulwich Mishi and pettyboy .  Any more?  We are on the 18.24 from Waterloo, stopping at Clapham Junction.  Come join the Guernsey revolution...


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 29, 2014)

It's tempting but I'm going to give me liver/wallet a rest for a little bit. Not sure I'm capable of going to a football match without drinking about five pints.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 29, 2014)

http://www.brixtonblog.com/22214/22214 

DHFC fans feature in article about Thursdays strike.


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 29, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> It's tempting but I'm going to give me liver/wallet a rest for a little bit. Not sure I'm capable of going to a football match without drinking about five pints.


 
That's what the last two days were for!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 29, 2014)

Yeah...I'd been on a bit of a roll before Saturday tbh.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm not aware of their presence on this forum but I did overhear a rabbler telling a friend of an extended 'Easter bender involving some questionable substances'...


----------



## G Man (Apr 29, 2014)

If and when I can muster the energy to write a long piece about this season I will. Missed only 4 league matches all season so pretty much saw it all.



pompeydunc said:


> I'm aware of five so far.  You, me, Champion_hill , Dulwich Mishi and pettyboy .  Any more?  We are on the 18.24 from Waterloo, stopping at Clapham Junction.  Come join the Guernsey revolution...



I'd love to but finances dictate. Being sensible and spending my saved play-off money sensibly.


----------



## Joe K (Apr 29, 2014)

Surprised you missed as many as four. Can't remember a match you weren't at. Was Leiston away one?


----------



## G Man (Apr 29, 2014)

All away games. Bury and Leiston because of long Tuesday night away. Bognor because I was just busy and Cray as it was my Mum's 50th birthday (thanks for the love towards her last Monday in the worlds end!)


----------



## Joe K (Apr 29, 2014)

Think I missed eighteen league games, which I'm surprised by. Certainly didn't feel like that many. Double-missed Bognor, Grays, Billericay and Leiston which accounts for eight, jibbed Hendon at home, couldn't make Cray, Lowestoft, Leiston, Bury, Hornchurch, Carshalton and East Thurrock away for work reasons, but that still leaves two unaccounted for. Hmmm. Pleased I tripled on Margate - the two visits there were pretty much highlights of the season for me.


----------



## Joe K (Apr 29, 2014)

Ah, I missed Canvey Island away and (check) Wingate away as well.


----------



## G Man (Apr 29, 2014)

One of my favourite features of the season was seeing all the individual personalities grow during the season and gradually come together to form a bigger and more united rabble.
As has been alluded to, early season, the rabble was very much lead singing wise by Mishi and Burty. I remember Carshalton at home in August where it pissed down with rain relentlessly for 90 minutes. Mishi was at work and Burt took to the stand. A rendition of the Burt/Erhun song to the Manic Street Preachers 'Faster' was unable to attract our songsmith to join myself, Vornstlye and Joe K (apologies to anybody else who was behind that goal that day but it wasn't many). So we sporadically sang, despite the weather, despite my not knowing all the songs or being generally out of tune with everybody else. We won 3-1 and it was great, even though that was the game where we sadly lost Harry Ottoway for the vast majority of the season, but it was nowhere near the atmosphere we would go on to have for a seemingly routine game at home to Wingate & Finchley for example. This became almost a given when our 'leaders' were not present.
Personally, I hated to start songs as didn't want to sing an inappropriate one or for too long. I probably do that now. I preferred to prompt a song so that somebody else would start it. Gradually, I gained the confidence to start even though not even my efforts could cajole the few of us at Lowestoft away to sing for more than a few minutes as it was so fucking cold! But now, It feels as though that from having only a handful of 'characters' with the confidence to lead, we now have a Monty Python style multitude (you're all individuals, you're all different! er, I'm not) who now have the willingness to not only start but to create songs no matter how abject some of the efforts have been. It's been a pleasure to see all the individuals I had the odd chat with on occasion at home games come together and in the last few months of the season the scenes that we've seen at the end of games, especially away, has been truly unique.

It's an absolute pisser that we won't be participating in the play-offs with our special fans but we've already won the moral victory and will no doubt win it again next season regardless of what happens. 

Now, who wants a regular Saturday afternoon kick about somewhere (Peckham Rye Commnon? feel free to suggest) to replace our 3pm Saturday footy diet? I have Concorde Rangers football to play with, my only south London style thievery of the season. It had to be done.


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2014)

I made a grand total of 40 games this season. I do believe that's the most I've ever seen of any club in a season.
And I loved every minute if it.

All that was missing this season was a game like this: 














http://www.urban75.org/blog/dulwich-hamlet-push-for-promotion-in-snow-battered-win-over-whitstable/


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 29, 2014)

G Man said:


> Now, who wants a regular Saturday afternoon kick about somewhere (Peckham Rye Commnon? feel free to suggest) to replace our 3pm Saturday footy diet? I have Concorde Rangers football to play with, my only south London style thievery of the season. It had to be done.



Definitely up for this.


----------



## G Man (Apr 29, 2014)

The two away games at Margate were special for entirely different reasons. I still can't believe we came back from 2-0 down. I'd like to believe Michael and I psyched out the Margate players by singing for no reason whatsoever throughout half-time when everybody else was in the bar contemplating a wasted journey. They certainly looked perplexed when they came out for the second half. I think the red card plus the relentlessness of our attacking helped. That was also the game where the "we're pink n blue" chant started. And brilliantly, everybody got home that night after the kick-off delay. Top class!


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2014)

Margate away.


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 29, 2014)

G Man said:


> Now, who wants a regular Saturday afternoon kick about somewhere (Peckham Rye Commnon? feel free to suggest) to replace our 3pm Saturday footy diet? I have Concorde Rangers football to play with, my only south London style thievery of the season. It had to be done.


 
Yes, a great idea! There is usually a fair amount of space on PR park.  Although I would perhaps vote for Wednesday or Thursday evenings, and then some post-game Bucky and Red Stripe...mixed with vodka, tequilla and red bull.


----------



## Balbi (Apr 29, 2014)

What a season. What a season.

Highlights: Wealdstone Away, Carshalton in the pissing rain, the  4/10 performance that became a 10/10 with a 90th minute winner (editor ), Hampton & Richmond away and definitely not Lewes 

Lowlights: Harry's leg break, Yannick Panic, fucking Met Police.

I've had so much fun


----------



## Joe K (Apr 29, 2014)

G Man said:


> One of my favourite features of the season was seeing all the individual personalities grow during the season and gradually come together to form a bigger and more united rabble.
> As has been alluded to, early season, the rabble was very much lead singing wise by Mishi and Burty. I remember Carshalton at home in August where it pissed down with rain relentlessly for 90 minutes. Mishi was at work and Burt took to the stand. A rendition of the Burt/Erhun song to the Manic Street Preachers 'Faster' was unable to attract our songsmith to join myself, Vornstlye and Joe K (apologies to anybody else who was behind that goal that day but it wasn't many). So we sporadically sang, despite the weather, despite my not knowing all the songs or being generally out of tune with everybody else. We won 3-1 and it was great, even though that was the game where we sadly lost Harry Ottoway for the vast majority of the season, but it was nowhere near the atmosphere we would go on to have for a seemingly routine game at home to Wingate & Finchley for example. This became almost a given when our 'leaders' were not present.
> Personally, I hated to start songs as didn't want to sing an inappropriate one or for too long. I probably do that now. I preferred to prompt a song so that somebody else would start it. Gradually, I gained the confidence to start even though not even my efforts could cajole the few of us at Lowestoft away to sing for more than a few minutes as it was so fucking cold! But now, It feels as though that from having only a handful of 'characters' with the confidence to lead, we now have a Monty Python style multitude (you're all individuals, you're all different! er, I'm not) who now have the willingness to not only start but to create songs no matter how abject some of the efforts have been. It's been a pleasure to see all the individuals I had the odd chat with on occasion at home games come together and in the last few months of the season the scenes that we've seen at the end of games, especially away, has been truly unique.
> 
> ...



Ace post, G-Man. For what it's worth, one of my other season highlights was your 'Grani Alves' performance for the Supporters' Team on Saturday.

I'm well up for some kickabouts over the summer.


----------



## Joe K (Apr 29, 2014)

New award category:

Player Who You Forgot Played For Us This Season Of The Season, Sponsored By Paul Vines - Karl Beckford


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 29, 2014)

Best Chant: 'Paul Vines running down the line...' to the tune of White Lines. Never in the history of sport has there been such a distance between song and player quality. DON'T YOU TAKE HIS (PRE-SEASON) GOAL AWAY!


----------



## Joe K (Apr 29, 2014)

Can't remember whether it was home in the league or away in the cup, but I remember a couple of us briefly turning it into 'PAUL VINES...HE'S ON THE WINE' or somesuch. Bit hypocritical if it was the away cup match, to be fair.


----------



## G Man (Apr 29, 2014)

Joe K said:


> Ace post, G-Man. For what it's worth, one of my other season highlights was your 'Grani Alves' performance for the Supporters' Team on Saturday.
> 
> 
> Regrettably, I'm not a big fan of bananas. I'm quite partial to a wimpy banana milkshake in support of Dani Alves.


----------



## all to nah (Apr 29, 2014)

Leatherhead 1-0 up.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 29, 2014)

Dulwich Hamlet Flags 2013-14 Season

A season in flags

We have become known for our flags, as we are for our posters and songs (and voodoo stick)

I believe banners to be vital, as they change the environment from a sterile environment into a backdrop for our fans and team - we are the canvass

Rob started the move to more abstract banners

obviously the Transpontine banner is are calling card and I don't really like it when its not up
but still think we should add Curva del Transpontine

Rob also had the string of flags Modern Football and Rabble etc that he has now been placed behind the Rabble to great effect

I enjoy the anarchic "flags the Police" and "Moral victory" stand out for me

Scutta's "This is Tuscany" is excellent but needs re working in size either to hang up behind us or fit the pitch side boards

The Tuscany regional flag (acquired from Italy)made an early appearance in the season and was warmly received even from the odd person who thought it was a Paras flag

The next flags to appear were International Brigade (because Dulwich sent a number of people to fight fascism in Spain)

then came the Che flag (to fit in with the Kail & Che Left wingers poster) - the only flag I got a complaint about

Then the Italian CLN Partisan flag to go with the Tuscany theme (and our commitment to anti fascism)
and the Yugoslavian partisan flag and French FTP Resistance banner (The French forces played games at Champion Hill during the war.

We attempted solidarity banners with Carshalton fans, Magnotsfield united and Wingate & Finchley (Group 43) - but hit home spectacularly with the Ritzy solidarity banner (credit to all involved)

The Erhun 10 banner worked out well but was not seen at its best (credit to the "we love you Erhun Dulwich always")

The soviet flag in pink and blue has arrived in the last few games and balances the pink and blue union jack

With regard to the main 2 piece flag pink and blue (with ensign) the flag at the top is actually an English  civil war parliamentarian flag - not sure it floats enough and apologies to anyone who's view it got in the ay of - Try to always have it at the back 

What has been great is people now help themselves to work the Tuscany flag and pink and blue (its rather tiring otherwise)

Finally respect to the Altona & Dulwich flag which is beautiful but makes very few outings and finally the whimsical Dultra and Ged banners

Sorry to hear the Scottish Dulwich flag went missing, if you know where it went please return

Next season would like to see a "Welcome to Tuscany" flag up high behind us and a bigger Rabble flag

I know not everyone is into flags but I think its an important art of war


----------



## ska invita (Apr 29, 2014)

if the kickaboot is on the Rye im there! have been looking for a casual game... none of my mates like excercise


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2014)

2-0 to Leatherhead scum.


----------



## SDE (Apr 29, 2014)

"You can shove your goals for breakfast up your arse"


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 29, 2014)

Posted for context, with little comment - except to say look how far we've come since 2005 












































































Plus...






Got as far as November 2005 in archiving all of my old Dulwich pics over the past ten years. Already up to 2,500 

Still like the idea of dropping them on to a USB and burying it deep in the centre circle.


----------



## EDC (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm not in any of them.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 29, 2014)

Just done some quick sums and average attendance in the four home league games last August was 530. Four home league games in April - average 810. Obviously the last game is always a relatively big one but that still shows how the crowds have gone up over the course of the season.


----------



## EDC (Apr 29, 2014)

I was surprised Wealdstone sneaked in with a slightly higher average but I suppose they had a lot of home games in hand which coincided with their rise to the top of the league.


----------



## liamdhfc (Apr 29, 2014)

Dulwich Hamlet End of Season Awards will take place at the club on 10th May starting at 7pm - entry is free.

Go to club website to vote for Player of the Season & Goal of the Season.

Voting closes at midnight on 6th May.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 29, 2014)

EDC said:


> I was surprised Wealdstone sneaked in with a slightly higher average but I suppose they had a lot of home games in hand which coincided with their rise to the top of the league.



They did have quite a lot of home fans when we were there tbf. I think maybe we were getting more by the end of the season though.


----------



## Yorick (Apr 30, 2014)

The Maidstone home game was incredible, but I don't want the Harrow Borough match at Champion Hill overlooked. With that thunderstorm, the only reasonable explanation I can believe is that the gods themselves intervened to try and stop Hamlet going top of the league that day. Fuck you, gods.


----------



## timparks (Apr 30, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> They did have quite a lot of home fans when we were there tbf. I think maybe we were getting more by the end of the season though.



Hi guys and girls, Tim here from Wealdstone - just had a quick lurk on your forum (always v entertaining) and just wanted to commiserate on Hamlet missing out on the playoffs... Deffo should have been in contention and, as you say, can claim a moral victory over the pragmatists of Ornchurch and Stoft (and probably Boggies and Ks too). We'll miss you for the songs, banners, flares and general silliness, but perhaps the wait won't be too long...
Both Dulwich and ourselves saw crowds take a similar upturn as the season continued - 500 at the start rising toan average close to 900 in march/april - and long may that continue... We're both bucking the trend and growing our clubs so here's to another meeting of minds before too long


----------



## pettyboy (Apr 30, 2014)

We had a great time with the Guernsey fans down at Leatherhead last night. They're a really fun bunch and enjoy a good sing-song, so we were right at home. They'd even brought along five green Guernsey FC t-shirts for us to wear.

Unfortunately it finished 3-2 to the SCUM but there should be a lot of mutual pride between the Guernsey players and their supporters. (We were told last night that the players aren't paid!)

The gospel of Dulwich Hamlet continues to spread and on the back of last night, and pompeydunc & Champion_hill's earlier excursion to Redhill, we have some new friends in the Channel Islands.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 30, 2014)

timparks said:


> Hi guys and girls, Tim here from Wealdstone - just had a quick lurk on your forum (always v entertaining) and just wanted to commiserate on Hamlet missing out on the playoffs... Deffo should have been in contention and, as you say, can claim a moral victory over the pragmatists of Ornchurch and Stoft (and probably Boggies and Ks too). We'll miss you for the songs, banners, flares and general silliness, but perhaps the wait won't be too long...
> Both Dulwich and ourselves saw crowds take a similar upturn as the season continued - 500 at the start rising toan average close to 900 in march/april - and long may that continue... We're both bucking the trend and growing our clubs so here's to another meeting of minds before too long


 
Cheers. I had a great time at Wealdstone - you're another good club IMO. Congratulations on a very well deserved title too.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Apr 30, 2014)

Indeed, congrats Tim. You've been stuck at this level too long. I think you can legitimately claim B****t as proper rivals again now.  Although we reserve the right to join you in  the hatred... eventually.


----------



## EDC (Apr 30, 2014)

timparks said:


> Hi guys and girls, Tim here from Wealdstone - just had a quick lurk on your forum (always v entertaining) and just wanted to commiserate on Hamlet missing out on the playoffs... Deffo should have been in contention and, as you say, can claim a moral victory over the pragmatists of Ornchurch and Stoft (and probably Boggies and Ks too). We'll miss you for the songs, banners, flares and general silliness, but perhaps the wait won't be too long...
> Both Dulwich and ourselves saw crowds take a similar upturn as the season continued - 500 at the start rising toan average close to 900 in march/april - and long may that continue... We're both bucking the trend and growing our clubs so here's to another meeting of minds before too long



Congrats on your promotion, well deserved and a club I've always liked.  Our match at yours was my favourite of the season.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 30, 2014)

liamdhfc said:


> Dulwich Hamlet End of Season Awards will take place at the club on 10th May starting at 7pm - entry is free.


Will be there! Anyone else coming?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 30, 2014)

on holiday at the time or i'd come down and show a bit of love.


----------



## EDC (Apr 30, 2014)

vicarofsibley said:


> Will be there! Anyone else coming?



Yes, I'll be there, invisible in the corner to get my Hamlet Historian.


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 30, 2014)

vicarofsibley said:


> Will be there! Anyone else coming?


 
Nah, in Hamburg for some hot Altona 93 and St Pauli action...  Enjoy.  Erhun to sweep the awards surely?


----------



## Taper (Apr 30, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> Nah, in Hamburg for some hot Altona 93 and St Pauli action...  Enjoy.  Erhun to sweep the awards surely?


 

I'd go for Peter Adeniyi.  The man's a rock.  You can hear his knees clicking as he goes on epic runs from the back.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Apr 30, 2014)

I think the weather hit our attendances. especially early January , because we seem to build up momentum, The rearrangement of the Maidstone game to mid week also hit us

I have to say when people on this site claimed we would get a thousand for Kingstonians I doubted it very much

But surpassed that by miles

we must be back to 1940s attendance levels at Dulwich

But this can only keep working if our football is good on the pitch (thanks Gavin) and the work off it

contacts local schools, groups, companies, unions, community groups and we celebrate the soectacular event we have ever other Saturday

Urban 75 and Brixton Buzz esp Urban Mike deserve great credit pics and a few words go a long way (I love reading the reports and the photos are always great)


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 30, 2014)

Hornchurch and Lowestoft, the two teams I'd have been most confident of beating, are on the verge of the play-off final. Also, a mere 641 at Kingsmeadow, which is bizarre. Presume there must be hundreds of others banned by the stewards for rubbing their nipples.


----------



## timparks (May 1, 2014)

What is the point of stewards at non-League games? They're only interested in being pedantic ('don't stand in the hatched area') and when actually needed (for segregation, as at maidstone) they're off having a cup of tea. Haven't tried any nipple-rubbing action at Kingsmeadow... Does this also raise their ire?


----------



## EDC (May 1, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> Hornchurch and Lowestoft, the two teams I'd have been most confident of beating, are on the verge of the play-off final. Also, a mere 641 at Kingsmeadow, which is bizarre. Presume there must be hundreds of others banned by the stewards for rubbing their nipples.



Honestly, would you like to be a steward and have your nipples rubbed by a bloke with a voodoo stick next to his mate with a big beard wearing a Hail Satan T shirt.  If I was the steward I'd be worried I was being prepared for a human sacrifice.


----------



## vornstyle76 (May 1, 2014)

timparks said:


> What is the point of stewards at non-League games? They're only interested in being pedantic ('don't stand in the hatched area') and when actually needed (for segregation, as at maidstone) they're off having a cup of tea.


Ours are very hands-off, very friendly, and lo and behold we're decently behaved, even with an overly-excitable element behind the goal (ahem).


timparks said:


> Haven't tried any nipple-rubbing action at Kingsmeadow... Does this also raise their ire?


They absolutely love it, especially if a few of you brought cans of beer in and stepped onto the step you're not supposed to step on.


----------



## Pink Panther (May 1, 2014)

EDC said:


> Honestly, would you like to be a steward and have your nipples rubbed by a bloke with a voodoo stick next to his mate with a big beard wearing a Hail Satan T shirt.  If I was the steward I'd be worried I was being prepared for a human sacrifice.


 I don't think the steward actually noticed the giant wicker man that had been constructed around the back of the stand.


----------



## Scutta (May 1, 2014)

EDC said:


> Honestly, would you like to be a steward and have your nipples rubbed by a bloke with a voodoo stick next to his mate with a big beard wearing a Hail Satan T shirt.  If I was the steward I'd be worried I was being prepared for a human sacrifice.





Pink Panther said:


> I don't think the steward actually noticed the giant wicker man that had been constructed around the back of the stand.



These comments have made me smile on a VERY SHIT (I was meant to be on leave) day at work. This club is awesome.


----------



## pompeydunc (May 1, 2014)

Will be going to this on Friday evening - http://selcamra.org.uk/kidbrooke-beer-cider-festival/.  sankara and Champion_hill in.  Any other #dhfc real ale or real cider types interested?


----------



## vornstyle76 (May 1, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> Will be going to this on Friday evening - http://selcamra.org.uk/kidbrooke-beer-cider-festival/.  sankara and Champion_hill in.  Any other #dhfc real ale or real cider types interested?


Will they have an artisanal cheap continental lager? (Who am I kidding, I glug down that stuff they give me in the Brick like it was liquid diamonds).


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (May 1, 2014)

Scutta said:


> Cool I like that lets have a beer with people Jamie Wyatt and Shaun, as yeh we need to make sure things can be as united as possible!



I believe there will be a 12th man AGM soon, could combine the two as we will all be there anyway??


----------



## editor (May 1, 2014)

The supporters' website discussion has now been moved into a rather splendid home here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...ulwich-hamlet-supporters-website-ever.323319/


----------



## editor (May 1, 2014)

Oh, and please think about starting a new thread before adding something new to this uber-thread!


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (May 1, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27237324

Sad news for George I guess, but nice to see us get a little mention at the side there.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 2, 2014)

First post since Saturday - I was bitterly disappointed by the result. Whilst we're perhaps not yet good enough to go up, I thought we deserved to get in the play offs. But in the second half when I saw the fist of a Kingstonian defender stick out to clear the ball from the penalty box (clear pen, but the ref was unsighted) I knew it wouldn't be our day. Then that ball that looped about 6 inches over the bar with 10 mins to go….agony 

I thought we played well and were really unlucky. You could see the players were totally gutted too. But I'm pleased the rabble were in a good mood anyway cos it cheered me up - and hopefully the ritual singing humilitation of the players in the bar afterwards cheered them up as well. Glad we got a pic of Erhun with his tribute flag too.

Great season though - thanks to everyone for posting their best bits. My favourite/sexiest goal was Erhun's screamer against East Thurrock when I was going "shoot, shoot!" and he duly obliged and put it into the top corner. 

Thanks to all the singers, the flagmakers, the drinkers and all at the club. Can't wait for next season. Hopefully see some of you at the park for a kick about…


----------



## vicarofsibley (May 2, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Hopefully see some of you at the park for a kick about…



Speaking of which - is anybody free for an inaugural feast of football on the Rye on Sat 10 May? Those who are interested could then head down to the presentation evening at C. Hill...possibly via Brick?


----------



## editor (May 2, 2014)

vicarofsibley said:


> Speaking of which - is anybody free for an inaugural feast of football on the Rye on Sat 10 May? Those who are interested could then head down to the presentation evening at C. Hill...possibly via Brick?


I reckon that's the sort of thing that should go in a New Thread!


----------



## vicarofsibley (May 2, 2014)

editor said:


> I reckon that's the sort of thing that should go in a New Thread!


Oops...my bad.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 2, 2014)

vicarofsibley said:


> Speaking of which - is anybody free for an inaugural feast of football on the Rye on Sat 10 May? Those who are interested could then head down to the presentation evening at C. Hill...possibly via Brick?


yeah might well be up for that…might be worth starting a separate thread..


----------



## G Man (May 2, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## vicarofsibley (May 2, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> yeah might well be up for that…might be worth starting a separate thread..


New thread: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/dhfc-kickabouts.323350/


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 2, 2014)

vicarofsibley said:


> New thread: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/dhfc-kickabouts.323350/


whoops sorry - I did the same thing at the same time!
perhaps editor can merge threads


----------



## Invisible Steve (May 2, 2014)

Only just noticed this:

"Concession Season Tickets are available to those who are *aged between 18 and 24* and still in full time education and those who are over 60."

BUGGER.


----------



## pompeydunc (May 4, 2014)

A season of shifting sands for me. I don't recall my first game, but it was probably the 2003/4 season. For the following years, going to DHFC was just a way to catch up with mates, have a drink in the bar, and take a vague interest into the events on the pitch. I didn't want to get into 'it', as I had my team. This has definitely shifted in the last year and a bit! The turning point was when Altona 93 visited last March. I have been going to Hamburg for years to watch St Pauli, and we would sometimes go to Altona if it didn't clash on the same weekend. They have a lovely ground and friendly supporters. So when I saw Hamlet had a friendship with Altona...well, oh my days! So skipped Pompey that day, and came to Champion Hill. That's when I started getting into 'it'. Resistance was futile.

Since then, I have really enjoyed getting to know the Rabble. It's great to find a bunch of people on my doorstep who share so much in common. I've particularly enjoyed mixing a love of sexy football, pissing about and social justice - the solidarity with Ritzy living wage and 43 Group being particular highlights.

I really hate missing DHFC games now. I spent all the Northampton v Pompey game on my phone pressing refresh from scores at Hampton & Richmond and AFC Hornchurch. I don't expect that I will need to do that quite so much next season, as I expect the sands will keep shifting to the pink and blue direction.  And considering Pompey have just become fan owned and attendances have gone up since going down to league 2 (averaging over 15,000) then the power of DHFC is clear!

So, my season highlights:
Best home game - Tooting & Mitcham in the Cup. My first derby game (I think, although quite possibly one I didn't pay attention to in the past) and to beat them with largely a reserve team was amusing. This just pips the Leiston home defeat, which was a highlight for the relentless “Gavin Rose’s pink and blue army at the dressing room door post-match and the Ritzy Living Wage march.

Best away game - hands down Margate away in the league. Travelling midweek almost to France.  Fantastic micropub almost in the sea.  Watching Boxall get pissed on 2 pints of cider.  Their nutty Chairman; me – “you’ve got a tie, you must be important”, him “yes, I own the club”.  3 goals in the last 10 minutes.  Running down the touchline in celebration for the winner, slightly behind a voodoo stick.  Missing the last train due to late KO, but Mishi organising lifts for the train travellers - many thanks to Dr Phil for the lift home.  And being entertained by the brilliant Michael on the way back in the car.

Best Goal – Clunes at Maidstone.  Just don’t read his tweets – focus on his skills.  I wasn’t there, but can’t get enough of watching it on YouTube.  It would be a goal of the month contender on MOTD.

Most unexpected goal – Adenyi is on the wing (what?), he looks up, sees the keeper ON his line, what a curler!  A goal on the stroke of half time…

Best away ground – Lewes.  Any ground with an ancient stone wall as a side gets my vote.  Stretches its lead due to great and full clubhouse with focus on real ale.  Are you watching Dulwich Hamlet bar manager?!

Best Flag – the tribute to 43 Group and solidarity with Ritzy living wage was fantastic.  History is the judge — DHFC is the executioner was brilliant at last game of the season.  Well done Yasin, Elliot etc..  So was the Erhun tribute flag by Brixton Hatter.  Whoever thought of the This is Tuscany, Dulwich1893Altona friendship, Ian Daly (upside down and inside out) and Erhun 10 Shaman flags is a genius...  Well done that person.  ;-)

Best chant – “the Dulwich Hamlet will not be televised” at the high-tech camera in our faces during Leiston game.

Best dance - tie between g-man conga and Michael's 90 minute workout.

Best other fans – Guernsey.  Lovely bunch of people…  "We came on our llamas, llamas, llamas…and now we’re going bananas, bananas, bananas".  Gutted we don’t get an away day their next year.  2nd place to Clapton FC who we have a lot in common with.  But as they are ALL noveaus, then there is something missing.  The dinosaurs at Hamlet ARE our support.  In it together comrades.

Best foreign fans – Altona 93.  The 60 who rocked up on a coach from Hamburg last year were brilliant.  Great that Jan and George have visited us a couple times more this year.  I’m up for going there around October / November time to visit them.

Best new supporters group – the ComFast chapter: I love you all.  Open to all who aspire for a Communist revolution fuelled by Buckfast.

Worst bar manager – Fox on the Hill.  Stopped serving ALL Hamlet fans due to a FEW singing in the corner.  Well done, fantastic prejudice.  A shame, as it could be the perfect pub for us – cheap, nearby and the best roadsign in London nearby (the triple Champion Hill).

Best bar manager – Ian at the Brick Brewery.  Great to have some fantastic locally brewed beer in simple settings a short walk from DHFC.  I hope DHFC can stock it by next season – I am doing my best to make this happen!

Roll on pre-season (and the two last reserve games!)


----------



## vornstyle76 (May 5, 2014)

Have to say, pompeydunc, that's a lovely post.


----------



## Hat Man (Sep 10, 2014)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> Oh yeah PP your memory might be spot on again, didn't he play in the Friendly against us????


Omarr Lawson is now at Lewes FC. He was on the bench for the match against Dulwich couple of weeks ago. He is still playing football while still studying.


----------



## Hat Man (Sep 10, 2014)

It was a pity Omarr could'nt continue at Dulwich. I understand this was all down to the manager.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 11, 2014)

Hat Man said:


> It was a pity Omarr could'nt continue at Dulwich. I understand this was all down to the manager.


 As sometimes happens in football. Though, as I heard it, it was down to Omarr's 'agent/representative' saying he was destined for greater things in the professional game, thinking he was too good for The Hamlet. Depends on who you listen to, I suppose.
Good luck to him at Lewes...


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Sep 11, 2014)

I heard the same: Gav didnt like the whole agent situation and subsequently bombed him out.


----------



## pettyboy (Sep 11, 2014)

Agent is Tony Finnigan I believe - shady character.


----------



## Christian Burt (Sep 11, 2014)

Tony Finnigan used to play for Dulwich Hamlet. I THINK he was one of our scorers in a famous early/mid 90s win away at Sutton United.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 11, 2014)

Erm, what was famous about it?


----------



## Hat Man (Sep 13, 2014)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> I heard the same: Gav didnt like the whole agent situation and subsequently bombed him out.


I heard different, Manager want him to sign with another agent. If he didn't sign would pull the Watford deal. In my books that wrong. So the boy told him to stick it and concentrated on his studies.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Sep 13, 2014)

First, and i could be wrong about this, but I've never heard of Gavin signing players to agents before.
Second, why on earth would he wanna pull theplug on the Watford deal? It would give him and the academy publicity and probably a small transfer fee.


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 14, 2014)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> First, and i could be wrong about this, but I've never heard of Gavin signing players to agents before.
> Second, why on earth would he wanna pull theplug on the Watford deal? It would give him and the academy publicity and probably a small transfer fee.


This is Watford we're talking about.  They don't like paying transfer fees to non-league clubs, remember?


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Jun 22, 2015)

August 2014

REMEMBERING

David Harris

"PRESSURE HARRY" RIP



 




beautiful drawing and article on David in the Moral Victory Fanzine

"There are fans from all over the Isthmian League and beyond who cant work out what is happening behind the goal at Champion Hill at every home game, as well as our travels. I sometimes wounder if some of our own fans get it. But there's one that did... and who loved every moment of it until he died. And that man was dear old David Harris... "Pressure Harry" to his friends" (Inbetweener)

"Come on Dulwich, Pressure"


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 22, 2015)

Inbetweener can only claim 'credit' for the words, not the great caricature.


----------



## PartisanDulwich (Oct 13, 2019)

.


----------

